# 189 invite - How to Proceed



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

As soon as we get invite the anxiousness changes to inquisitiveness on how to proceed further, 

Explaining here with some steps, *experts can add more *


*PRE-INVITE*

if you have submitted EOI and are very sure of receiving it in a week or a month then *Initiate PCC action for countries which take some time to process*. For Eg FBI PCC, as my friends say it takes around 10-12 weeks, so it is best to initiate the process at least a month before the date you are sure of getting an invite.

*INTERIM STAGE*

Between EOI submission and invite, think of how you are going to pay the visa fees, there are several ways to pay which is listed on *How to Pay*

However the best one I found with respect to Indian applicants is the TRAVEL CARD OR FOREX CARD - Single currency or multi currency, anyone will do

there are several banks which offer travel cards - ICICI, AXIS, HDFC, besides this some travel agents like cox and kings offer travel card. do some research over conversion rate(AUD TO INR) before buying a travel card and loading Australian $ into it. strike a deal at the optimum time. Having a bank account with these banks could help in getting travel card, as per my experience ICICI is the one which issues travel card easily without much of drama. 

*POST INVITE*

The status in skillselect will change to INVITED and a new button APPLY VISA will appear in the skill select page, clicking on that button will take you to immiaccount page where you need to create an account. Fill the 17 page form, most of data inside that is retrieved from EOI


*after receiving invite you have 60 days to submit visa application.
*
*Submitting a visa application* - it means creating an immiaccount, filling details of self and dependents in immiaccount and paying visa fees for self and dependents

*Migrating Dependents* - mention spouse, defacto partner and child here, it is economical and time saving to add spouse and children within your PR application instead of taking spouse visa or child visa for them at a later stage.

*adding parents as migrating dependents *is not possible after Nov 19, 2016 since the definition of MEMBER OF FAMILY UNIT has changed since that date. 

see link for details *https://www.border.gov.au/Migrationagents/Pages/member-of-family-unit.aspx*

*visa fees* is 3600 AUD for primary applicant, 1800 AUD for dependent applicant over 18 years age and 900 AUD for dependent applicants under 18 years age. along with this there will be some service tax charged while payment of visa fees, all total the service tax will be upto 100 AUD in case of Primary Applicant + spouse + child 1 + child 2

*:mmph:RELEVANT DOCUMENTS:mmph:*

Guiding line is that you need to submit all documents which are required to prove your claims made in EOI, a general list of documents is mentioned below, some specific documents may be required in special cases


*Document Naming Tips* _When naming your files to be attached to an online application only use numbers 0–9 and letters A–Z (upper and lower case), dashes '–' and underscores '_'. You must avoid using spaces ' ', periods '.', ampersand '&', hash '#', star '*', exclamation marks '!', quotations '' "" and any other character that is not a letter, a number, a dash or an underscore._

*Document Size* - less than 5 MB
*Number of Documents *- 60 per applicant i.e. 60 for you, 60 for spouse, 60 for child

More details on Attach documents to an online application

*Primary Applicant*

1. Passport - first and last page color scan
2. English Test Report - In case of PTE, the report card need to be sent to DIBP via pearson account
3. Birth Certificate - some applicants(mostly Indian) give matriculation certificate as proof of DOB
4. Qualifying Degree - Marksheets, Transcript & Degree certificate
5. Roles and responsibilities Letter - for all companies for which you are claiming experience points, if the rnr letter is from HR then it is the best case 
11 Salary Slip - for all companies for which you are claiming experience points, one per quarter or six months is sufficient in addition
12 Skill assessment letter from competent Australian authority
13 Tax documents - for indian employment give ITR V or FORM 16 or FORM 26AS
14 Photo - passport size
15 Marriage Certificate(if married)
16 PCC - from all countries where you have stayed more than 12 months in past 10 years
17 Form 80
18 Form 1221
19 Medical fee payment receipt - not mandatory

*Additional Applicant over 18*

1 Passport - first and last page color scan
2 Birth Certificate
4 Education documents
5 6 Proof of functional english - letter from college
7 PCC - from all countries where this person have stayed more than 12 months in past 10 years
8 Form 80
9 Form 1221
10 Photo - passport size
11 Medical fee payment receipt - not mandatory

In case of de-facto relation provide evidence of relationship for at least past 12 months since day of invitation. Evidence can be joint bank account statements, billing accounts in joint names, and other evidence of cohabitation like rent/lease agreement in joint name 

*:baby::baby:Additional Applicant under 18:baby::baby:*
1 Passport - first and last page color scan
2 Birth Certificate 
3 Medical fee payment receipt - not mandatory
4 Photo - passport size

*Documents for NOT RELEVANT Experience* - In principle *it is not required* to provide any document for which we havent claimed any points, however in my personal opinion if there is some employment which is not relevant then mention it in form 80 and provide some basic document for this like a joining letter, discharge letter. I will like to say it once more that it is not mandatory

*PCC - Police clearance certificate *

*Indian PCC* - if you are in India, you need to create an account on PSK(passport seva kendra) website and apply for PCC from there, 

if current address is different from passport address then you need to have a proof for current address, the list of documents are mentioned on PSK document advisor, however a photo passbook in a nationalised bank serves the best address proof.

if you are outside India, then you need to do it through Indian Embassy/High Commission in that country, alternatively there are some agencies like VFS global who help in getting pcc, their service is paid as far as i know

*USA PCC* - this thread is a good guide for USA PCC http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...a/76939-usa-police-clearance-certificate.html

*Singapore PCC or COC* - to be applied as Certificate of clearance on E-Services, some discussion on SG PCC on http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...6-singapore-police-clearance-certificate.html

on the similar lines, PCC from various countries can be done either online or through their embassy in your country

*Medicals AFTER visa Lodge*- Generate HAP ID letter from immiaccount

VIEW HEALTH ASSESSMENT - ORGANIZE HEALTH EXAMINATION - PRINT REFERRAL LETTER -- this referral letter has the HAP ID for you, in similar way generate HAP ID letter for all the applicants within your visa application.

contact the nearest panel physician and book an appointment for medicals, many offer online booking for visa health check, check their websites once. visit the panel physician on day of appointment with passport, HAP ID letter and one photograph, gt through with medicals

tests done for visa health check --- blood test, urine test, chest X ray, general examination by Doctor, they do some additional test in case of any adverse findings

list of panel physician authorised by DIBP = *https://www.border.gov.au/Lega/Lega/Help/immigration-panel-physicians*


*Medicals BEFORE Visa Lodge* Some people prefer to do medicals before visa lodge, I think they are skeptical about health check and do it prior to visa lodge, however many persons i know have done it after visa lodge. At the end it is applicant's choice when to do medicals - before or after

My health declarations MY HEALTH DECLARATIONS is the pathway to do medicals before visa lodge, In this we create an immiaccount, fill details of applicants who will apply visa *in future*, generate HAP ID for them and get through with visa health check as mentioned above. while lodging visa application we can use teh same immiaccount or create a new one and enter these HAP IDs and the health check data is synced accordingly. 


*DO NOT WAIT FOR CASE OFFICER TO ASK FOR PCC/MEDICALS, Initiate action by yourself at right time*

After all this, forget that you lodged a visa application and pick up a hobby, target to achieve something awesome:rockon::rockon: by the time you get VISA...

GOOD LUCK


----------



## _ritz (Oct 14, 2016)

Sultan,

Truly informative post..this will help many many Australian PR aspirants about the process...

Really appreciate your efforts to share this knowledge with everyone...  :thumb:



sultan_azam said:


> As soon as we get invite the anxiousness changes to inquisitiveness on how to proceed further,
> 
> Explaining here with some steps, *experts can add more *
> 
> ...


----------



## abhinavfromdelhi (Oct 22, 2016)

_ritz said:


> Sultan,
> 
> Truly informative post..this will help many many Australian PR aspirants about the process...
> 
> Really appreciate your efforts to share this knowledge with everyone...  :thumb:


I wish i had read this before 

I would have not done the mistake of obtaining PCC from local police station


----------



## singhalrobin (Nov 16, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> As soon as we get invite the anxiousness changes to inquisitiveness on how to proceed further,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

singhalrobin said:


> Thanks a lot Sultan for such a detailed and informative post.
> 
> Just had 1 query.
> 
> ...



it wont be a problem, At ACS assessment stage you submitted experience details whatsoever was closely related to your field and for which you wanted to do assessment, 

since that 1 year experience was NON IT hence you didnt mentioned that at all

now at visa stage you need to inform DIBP about all employments, hence you have mentioned that, which is correct

you dont need to submit any document for that non relevant experience

good luck


----------



## singhalrobin (Nov 16, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> it wont be a problem, At ACS assessment stage you submitted experience details whatsoever was closely related to your field and for which you wanted to do assessment,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks a lot Sultan. Really appreciate your help. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bonkers911 (Aug 29, 2016)

Please look at the screenshot and tell me where can I find the option to get HAP ID.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

sultan_azam said:


> As soon as we get invite the anxiousness changes to inquisitiveness on how to proceed further,
> 
> Explaining here with some steps, *experts can add more *



In addition to this, if you are claiming points for partner skills then below mentioned needs to be provided in addition to what is mentioned in original post

1. *Skill assessment letter* of partner
2. *Proof of Competent English* - IELTS 6 or equivalent
3. Employment documents - *not mandatory*, but sometimes case officer can ask for this, if you have it then frontload 

One significant thing regarding IED or Must Enter Before Date

IED is generally one year from the date of medicals or pcc whichever is earlier

Eg. PA did medicals on 01.03.2017, spouse did on 10.03.2017 and child did on 15.04.2017, 

PCC date(considering applicants have lived in India, USA & Singapore)- USA 25.02.17, India - 12.03.2017, SG - 18.03.2017

the IED calculation will be done on earliest of all these i.e 25.02.2017, the iED will probably be 24.02.2017. 

Hence applicant must gauge the situation and do pcc/medicals to get good time between visa grant and IED, else travel will have to be arranged in a hurry and flight tickets could cost a fortune.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

bonkers911 said:


> Please look at the screenshot and tell me where can I find the option to get HAP ID.


logout, login and click on reference number, it will take you to a new window where you can see details of applicants i.e. your name and name of other applicants

under your name click VIEW HEALTH DECLARATIONS and proceed as mentioned in original post


----------



## maraikayer (Feb 28, 2017)

Regarding payment is it necessary that you pay the fee from your account or can you pay from any account?


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

maraikayer said:


> Regarding payment is it necessary that you pay the fee from your account or can you pay from any account?


i havent seen netbanking option for visa fee payment

you can pay from your friend/relative's card also


----------



## bonkers911 (Aug 29, 2016)

It came to this screen after clicking on the reference number


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

bonkers911 said:


> It came to this screen after clicking on the reference number


Fill the 17 page form and pay visa fees... HAP ID thing will appear after payment of visa fees


----------



## bonkers911 (Aug 29, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> Fill the 17 page form and pay visa fees... HAP ID thing will appear after payment of visa fees


so how do people go for medicals before paying the fees?


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

bonkers911 said:


> so how do people go for medicals before paying the fees?


*Medicals BEFORE Visa Lodge* Some people prefer to do medicals before visa lodge, I think they are skeptical about health check and do it prior to visa lodge, however many persons i know have done it after visa lodge. At the end it is applicant's choice when to do medicals - before or after

My health declarations MY HEALTH DECLARATIONS is the pathway to do medicals before visa lodge, In this we create an immiaccount, fill details of applicants who will apply visa in future, generate HAP ID for them and get through with visa health check as mentioned above. while lodging visa application we can use teh same immiaccount or create a new one and enter these HAP IDs and the health check data is synced accordingly.


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

Subscribing


----------



## vsangwan (Dec 4, 2008)

Where will the passport sized photographs used?
We need hard-copy or just a soft copy? Any size, background requirements?

Also, will mix of color scanned copy and notorized copies work as proofs?


----------



## pkk0574 (Apr 15, 2016)

Subscribing 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

bonkers911 said:


> so how do people go for medicals before paying the fees?


MY Health declarations - please read My health declarations


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

vireshsangwan said:


> Where will the passport sized photographs used? in the visa application
> We need hard-copy or just a soft copy? Any size, background requirements? soft copy
> 
> Also, will mix of color scanned copy and notorized copies work as proofs? yes


https://www.passports.gov.au/passpo...ssportphotographguidelines/Pages/default.aspx


----------



## Loverj24 (Mar 31, 2014)

Subscribing


----------



## shrinivaskk (Oct 9, 2015)

For employment references, I have the following - 

1. Reference letters given to ACS
2. Form 16 of all the years worked
3. Some payslips. But not all of them
4. Current employments last 3 months payslip
5. Income tax declaration and receipt from Malaysia Income Tax department (Current Employment)
6. Employment letter from current employer. 

Does this suffice ?

Thanks


----------



## vsangwan (Dec 4, 2008)

Have any of the applicants lived in a country other than the primary applicant's usual country of residence?

Do we have to mention places where we visited for short period? Or is it for stay of 12 months or more?


----------



## vsangwan (Dec 4, 2008)

After filling 17 pages, it is asking to "Submit Application"
When do we have to add / upload documents? And will we be able to change any of the details submitted afterwards?


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

shrinivaskk said:


> For employment references, I have the following -
> 
> 1. Reference letters given to ACS
> 2. Form 16 of all the years worked
> ...


seems good


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

vireshsangwan said:


> Have any of the applicants lived in a country other than the primary applicant's usual country of residence?
> 
> Do we have to mention places where we visited for short period? Or is it for stay of 12 months or more?


yes, mention those details


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

vireshsangwan said:


> After filling 17 pages, it is asking to "Submit Application"
> When do we have to add / upload documents? And will we be able to change any of the details submitted afterwards?


after this submit application you will have to pay visa fees, that payment will mark completion of submission


documents upload stage comes after that


the details you provide now cant be changed later, however you can give form 1023 - Notification of Incorrect Answers if there is some mistake done by you


----------



## pkk0574 (Apr 15, 2016)

Hi

One question. I believe only form 80 and 1221 is required at the time of visa lodge. However some applicants have mentioned form 1229 and 1193. What are these forms?

Regards,
PK


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

pkk0574 said:


> Hi
> 
> One question. I believe only form 80 and 1221 is required at the time of visa lodge. However some applicants have mentioned form 1229 and 1193. What are these forms?
> 
> ...


form 1229 is required in special cases 
_Where children under 18 years of age intend to travel to Australia,
their non-accompanying parent(s) or person(s) with parental
responsibility (anyone who can lawfully determine where the
child/children is/are to live) may be required to sign a consent
form to give permission for the child/children to be granted an
Australian visa for the purpose of travel to stay temporarily or
permanently in Australia_

form 1193 is required in case you miss to select the tick box which says whether or not the department can communicate with you electronically


----------



## pkk0574 (Apr 15, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> form 1229 is required in special cases
> 
> _Where children under 18 years of age intend to travel to Australia,
> 
> ...




Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Document(s) submitted by *AUDream2017*

*Work experience:*

All RnR Letters
All Offer Letters
All Relieving Letters
All Experience Letters
All Pay Slips
All Form 16s
Last 6 years Bank Statements

_*Education:*_

Degree Certificate
Degree Marksheets
Diploma Certificate
Diploma Marksheets
10th Certificate
10th Marksheet

_*Birth:*_

Birth Certificate (all 3 applicants)
Passport (all 3 applicants)
10th Certificate

_*Marriage/Relationship:*_

Marriage Certificate (all 2 applicants)
Affidavit for Name Change after Marriage (Wife)
Passport

Last 3 years family travel tickets

_*IDs:*_

Singapore NRIC IDs (for all 3 applicants)

*Forms:*

Form 80 (me & spouse)
Form 1221 (me & spouse)

_*Other:*_

All PCCs (me & spouse)
Medicals for all


All the best


----------



## libati (Dec 21, 2016)

Thanks very much Sultan for the detailed post.

I clicked on the link "How to Pay" and I see the Acceptable payment methods for online application are: 
MasterCard
VISA
American Express
Diners Club
JCB
pre-paid credit cards
BPAY
PayPal

Are these forex cards and Pre-paid credit cards the same, as I do not see any reference to forex cards over there.

If it is the same, then I believe HDFC has a good offer now.

https://getprepaidcard.hdfcbank.com

Here you can load money from credit card and you will get the rewards points as well.








sultan_azam said:


> As soon as we get invite the anxiousness changes to inquisitiveness on how to proceed further,
> 
> Explaining here with some steps, *experts can add more *
> 
> ...


----------



## vsangwan (Dec 4, 2008)

Got the medicals done today.
For kids between 2 - 14 years -- A TB test is also asked.

Results will be available in couple of days as per them.
Will lodge VISA after it.


----------



## libati (Dec 21, 2016)

How much do they charge for the medicals?
I believe different rates for adults and kids ..right?



vireshsangwan said:


> Got the medicals done today.
> For kids between 2 - 14 years -- A TB test is also asked.
> 
> Results will be available in couple of days as per them.
> Will lodge VISA after it.


----------



## abhishekv (Oct 6, 2016)

Hi,

Sorry just to clarify, is it fine if some of the documents e.g it returns are not notarized?

I have some documents which are black and white , I don't have their color copies? What can be done in this case?

Thanks

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## vsangwan (Dec 4, 2008)

libati said:


> How much do they charge for the medicals?
> I believe different rates for adults and kids ..right?


In My case: (Chennai Apollo)
Adults: Rs 5500 per adult
Kids (below 6) : Rs 2800 per kid

Kids between 2 - 14 years : TB Test -- Can opt between following two:
Option1 (TST): Rs 490. Need 48 hours for results and another visit to hospital after 48 hours.
Option2: Rs 3600. Same day blood test.


----------



## libati (Dec 21, 2016)

Thanks Viresh.

So Kids above 6 are charged Rs 3600 if you want all to be done on the same day



vireshsangwan said:


> In My case: (Chennai Apollo)
> Adults: Rs 5500 per adult
> Kids (below 6) : Rs 2800 per kid
> 
> ...


----------



## vsangwan (Dec 4, 2008)

libati said:


> Thanks Viresh.
> 
> So Kids above 6 are charged Rs 3600 if you want all to be done on the same day


No, 2800 is base cost. TB is separate.

Kids below 2: Rs 2800
Kids above 2 but below 6: Rs 2800 + (490 or 3600)
Kids above 6 but below 14: Rs 5500 + (490 or 3600)

Rs 490 or 3600 for TB -- Its personal choice


----------



## libati (Dec 21, 2016)

Thanks Viresh for the clarification.
My daughter just turned 6 



vireshsangwan said:


> No, 2800 is base cost. TB is separate.
> 
> Kids below 2: Rs 2800
> Kids above 2 but below 6: Rs 2800 + (490 or 3600)
> ...


----------



## arunkarthik_rk (Jan 10, 2017)

Does anyone has an idea about which courier service delivers the Australian police clearance certificate in India? Thanks. 


Thanks, Arun Karthik.


----------



## pkk0574 (Apr 15, 2016)

Hi,

I received ITA on 1st March and now want to proceed with lodging the visa. I have got all the documents ready except for PCC and medicals. Just need some clarifications, because I want to attempt to front load all documents:

It is advised to do medicals after visa lodge. I believe visa lodge is to click on the "Apply Visa" button, create Immiaccount, fill in the 17 page application and finally pay the visa fees. After that we generate the HAP Id for the medicals. I would like to know how to link the HAP Id to the visa application?

I am working outside India and would be applying for the local PCC and India PCC. Can I go ahead and upload documents first? How can I update PCC afterwards? Or should I wait for obtaining the PCC and then upload all documents? I was told by the Indian embassy agents here that Indian PCC can take anywhere from 4 to 60 days


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## faysal_immi (Dec 23, 2016)

*PCC before EOI submission*

Dear Sultan Azam,

Thanks a lot for writing such an informative post, i really appreciate your efforts in this forum.
Moreover,I have a query about PCC. Is there any problem if i start preparing for the PCC even before the submission of EOI?

Please advise brother!

Best Regards,


----------



## shrinivaskk (Oct 9, 2015)

Excellent one Sultan Bhai !
Thanks for sharing your wisdom.


----------



## beko303 (Oct 25, 2016)

subscribing


----------



## vsangwan (Dec 4, 2008)

I am just about to upload documents. 

Attached is the screenshot:


Have some queries:
1. Birth : Will Indian Voter ID card suffice?
2. Health Evidence: What to upload? I have already mentioned my HAPID during 17 page filing.
3. There is one listing for my Wife : "Custody, Evidence of". I think this has to be provided for children and not for spouse. Can I leave this empty?

Other general queries:
1. Are all file types allowed?
2. Can one attach multiple files for one type? Ex: Qualification - Can i upload separate docs for each degree? Or should I club all into one document and then upload?


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

faysal_immi said:


> Dear Sultan Azam,
> 
> Thanks a lot for writing such an informative post, i really appreciate your efforts in this forum.
> Moreover,I have a query about PCC. Is there any problem if i start preparing for the PCC even before the submission of EOI?
> ...


initial entry date is roughly 1 year from date of pcc/medicals whichever is earlier

hence doing pcc even before eoi submission will give an early date of entry which could cost heavily on travel plans.. so plan accordingly


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

vireshsangwan said:


> I am just about to upload documents.
> 
> Attached is the screenshot:
> 
> ...


1. never heard anyone giving voter id card as birth proof, i am not sure but you can try
2. nothing to give in heath evidence
3. leave it blank


1. i think pdf are allowed
2. anyway is good, if you are clubbing the documents, provide content list on 1st page of that clubbed document, it will help the case officer to reach the required document page


----------



## vsangwan (Dec 4, 2008)

Attached most of the documents.

Still wondering in which section should I upload following:
1. Photographs
2. Form 80 & 1221

I have uploaded Form 16 (Last 7 years till 2016), ITR (2011 - 16), Payslips (2017). I am lucky that I have these documents for the period for which I got points in ACS. In addition, I have requested Bank to provide me with the Bank statement for my entire work experience.

Is resume mandatory?


----------



## pkk0574 (Apr 15, 2016)

vireshsangwan said:


> Attached most of the documents.
> 
> Still wondering in which section should I upload following:
> 1. Photographs
> ...




Not sure if photographs are mandatory.
Form 80 & 1221 I believe is under "Attach more documents "


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vsangwan (Dec 4, 2008)

vireshsangwan said:


> Attached most of the documents.
> 
> Still wondering in which section should I upload following:
> 1. Photographs
> ...


Any update?


----------



## shrinivaskk (Oct 9, 2015)

Is form 47 A mandatory to be filled ?
I'm apply with my wife and my baby (less than 1 year). 

The form says - 
*About this form
This form must be completed for each member of the family unit
aged 18 years or over whether migrating or not. If there is
insufficient space to answer, provide details under ‘Additional
information’ at the end of this form.*

Does that mean I need to fill a form for my parents, my wife's parents and siblings ?

Kindly advise.


----------



## libati (Dec 21, 2016)

Thanks very much Sultan for the detailed post.

I clicked on the link "How to Pay" and I see the Acceptable payment methods for online application are: 
MasterCard
VISA
American Express
Diners Club
JCB
pre-paid credit cards
BPAY
PayPal

Are these forex cards and Pre-paid credit cards the same, as I do not see any reference to forex cards over there.


----------



## _ritz (Oct 14, 2016)

if you are paying through forex card given through a bank then it will be a mastercard or visa..so it should work  



libati said:


> Thanks very much Sultan for the detailed post.
> 
> I clicked on the link "How to Pay" and I see the Acceptable payment methods for online application are:
> MasterCard
> ...


----------



## libati (Dec 21, 2016)

Thanks Ritz.
Am planning to get one forex card from HDFC bank.
I saw in the website there is a creditcard surcharge for using credit cards apart from the normal foreign currency conversion charges and ST as applicable. Considering this, would a forex card be more economical to pay the VISA fees when compared to credit cards?


----------



## ramvijay (Sep 18, 2016)

> *:mmph:RELEVANT DOCUMENTS:mmph:*
> 
> Guiding line is that you need to submit all documents which are required to prove your claims made in EOI, a general list of documents is mentioned below, some specific documents may be required in special cases
> 
> ...



*Sultan,
For Tax Documents ( Tax documents - for indian employment give ITR V or FORM 16 or FORM 26AS)
*
Can I provide Form-16 alone?? Whethere Latest Form-16 is enough or I should submit for all the years i worked? What If I dont have Form-16 for my previous employment. Also I haven't filed ITR for 3 years in my Employment period:frusty::frusty:. Please advice bro!!!


----------



## _ritz (Oct 14, 2016)

paying through forex card would save around 3.5% currency conversion charges as compared to normal credit cards...

i paid through HDFC multicurrency forex card with 5400 AUD plus 0.98% surcharge as mentioned on DIBP website...so suggest to load the card with some extra amount which also covers this surcharge...and yes, paying through forex card doesn't attract any currency conversion charges so it's more economical 



libati said:


> Thanks Ritz.
> Am planning to get one forex card from HDFC bank.
> I saw in the website there is a creditcard surcharge for using credit cards apart from the normal foreign currency conversion charges and ST as applicable. Considering this, would a forex card be more economical to pay the VISA fees when compared to credit cards?


----------



## arunkarthik_rk (Jan 10, 2017)

I have submitted the application and almost done with all doc uploads. When is that I would get a CO assigned? Is there a defined time period or we should just sit back and wait? 


Thanks, Arun Karthik.


----------



## libati (Dec 21, 2016)

Thanks.
Yes even I was planning to use Multi Currency Forex card from HDFC.

https://getprepaidcard.hdfcbank.com/?_ga=1.61555116.1845883052.1488863660

I see that you can load from credit card as well with additional rewards points..loos good. Is that the one you have used?




_ritz said:


> paying through forex card would save around 3.5% currency conversion charges as compared to normal credit cards...
> 
> i paid through HDFC multicurrency forex card with 5400 AUD plus 0.98% surcharge as mentioned on DIBP website...so suggest to load the card with some extra amount which also covers this surcharge...and yes, paying through forex card doesn't attract any currency conversion charges so it's more economical


----------



## _ritz (Oct 14, 2016)

Yes, the same card...if you have account with HDFC then you can apply online and load money through netbanking..



libati said:


> Thanks.
> Yes even I was planning to use Multi Currency Forex card from HDFC.
> 
> https://getprepaidcard.hdfcbank.com/?_ga=1.61555116.1845883052.1488863660
> ...


----------



## libati (Dec 21, 2016)

Thanks, will do that



_ritz said:


> Yes, the same card...if you have account with HDFC then you can apply online and load money through netbanking..


----------



## shrinivaskk (Oct 9, 2015)

arunkarthik_rk said:


> I have submitted the application and almost done with all doc uploads. When is that I would get a CO assigned? Is there a defined time period or we should just sit back and wait?
> 
> 
> Thanks, Arun Karthik.


Arun,
Did you get your medicals done? Before applying for the visa ?

I've all the documents ready. But awaiting for answer on my medicals query. 

Thanks


----------



## arunkarthik_rk (Jan 10, 2017)

shrinivaskk said:


> Arun,
> 
> Did you get your medicals done? Before applying for the visa ?
> 
> ...




I have done it after applying, precisely one day after. As of today, it's been cleared in the system for me. 


Thanks, Arun Karthik.


----------



## sobisw (Jan 31, 2017)

*Query regarding payslips*



sultan_azam said:


> 11 Salary Slip - for all companies for which you are claiming experience points, one per quarter or six months is sufficient in addition


First of all thanks for the awesome post. It helps a lot.

I have a question here regarding payslip. Is it mandatory to submit all the payslips for all the companies for which I am claiming points. My concern is because, I don't have 7 month payslip with me (contacted the company but they communicated that they don't store beyond 1.5 years). Remaining all payslips I have with me. Also along that I have Form 16 and compensation history sheet with me. Will that solve this? Please let me know.


----------



## yousufkhan (Jul 11, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> *Primary Applicant*
> 
> 1. Passport - first and last page color scan
> 2. English Test Report - In case of PTE, the report card need to be sent to DIBP via pearson account
> ...


-

*Hi Sultan Azam,
I have 2 questions from your posts

(1) I receive salary in cash from my 1st employer(I use this in ACS assessment) then how come I provide salary slips? Does salary certificate is enough ?

(2) My salary is below minimum threshold level of paying tax(i.e. I am exempted as per country rules) so what to do for ITR? Is there any form available for exemption of tax in Australian immigration?

Please answer as I am expecting invitation in next rounds.*


----------



## sobisw (Jan 31, 2017)

libati said:


> Thanks.
> Yes even I was planning to use Multi Currency Forex card from HDFC.
> 
> https://getprepaidcard.hdfcbank.com/?_ga=1.61555116.1845883052.1488863660
> ...


Hi

I am also planning to take this Forex card. But when I checked with them they said I need to submit Visa copy to get the card and without Visa or Travel ticket they would not be able to provide me a card . I got the same response from Axis bank also . Could you please let me know if we can get that with invite letter? or anything else I need to submit. 

Thanks in advance.

Regards,
Sourav


----------



## libati (Dec 21, 2016)

Hi Sourav,

I am not sure about it. But I think they issue this to existing HDFC bank holders without a visa copy. I have not tried it yet



sobisw said:


> Hi
> 
> I am also planning to take this Forex card. But when I checked with them they said I need to submit Visa copy to get the card and without Visa or Travel ticket they would not be able to provide me a card . I got the same response from Axis bank also . Could you please let me know if we can get that with invite letter? or anything else I need to submit.
> 
> ...


----------



## sobisw (Jan 31, 2017)

libati said:


> Hi Sourav,
> 
> I am not sure about it. But I think they issue this to existing HDFC bank holders without a visa copy. I have not tried it yet


Thanks for your comment. Yes I am also existing HDFC customer with salary account in HDFC. Still they are asking for Visa / Travel ticket. Please let me know if you get it with invitation letter only. Thanks in advance.


----------



## arunkarthik_rk (Jan 10, 2017)

yousufkhan said:


> -
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Q2 : There is a sub category as 'Tax exempted', you need to select this and attach your form16. 


Thanks, Arun Karthik.


----------



## _ritz (Oct 14, 2016)

Hi mate, i got HDFC forex card without visa letter...provided EOI invitation letter which should work



sobisw said:


> Thanks for your comment. Yes I am also existing HDFC customer with salary account in HDFC. Still they are asking for Visa / Travel ticket. Please let me know if you get it with invitation letter only. Thanks in advance.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

sobisw said:


> First of all thanks for the awesome post. It helps a lot.
> 
> I have a question here regarding payslip. Is it mandatory to submit all the payslips for all the companies for which I am claiming points. My concern is because, I don't have 7 month payslip with me (contacted the company but they communicated that they don't store beyond 1.5 years). Remaining all payslips I have with me. Also along that I have Form 16 and compensation history sheet with me. Will that solve this? Please let me know.


i think 1 pay slip per quarter or per six month is enough to prove employment is continous.
give whatever you have


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

yousufkhan said:


> -
> 
> *Hi Sultan Azam,
> I have 2 questions from your posts
> ...


salary certificate - you mean a letter from company which mentions monthwise payment done to you in cash ?? that should suffice

ITR - it means INCOME TAX RETURN in Indian context, if your income is below threshold as per your country then it is ok.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

sobisw said:


> Hi
> 
> I am also planning to take this Forex card. But when I checked with them they said I need to submit Visa copy to get the card and without Visa or Travel ticket they would not be able to provide me a card . I got the same response from Axis bank also . Could you please let me know if we can get that with invite letter? or anything else I need to submit.
> 
> ...


try cox and kings or else ICICI


----------



## ramvijay (Sep 18, 2016)

Hi all,
I got my invite on 15th March round. I applied for PCC and I will get it on Thursday. I want to do my medicals before lodging visa because of some family medical history. I have done with My Health Declarations form and generated HAP id for me and my dependents. I am yet to apply for medical test appointment. Will decide to lodge visa according to the medical report result. Now my question is that *How should I know about the result?*


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

ramvijay said:


> Hi all,
> I got my invite on 15th March round. I applied for PCC and I will get it on Thursday. I want to do my medicals before lodging visa because of some family medical history. I have done with My Health Declarations form and generated HAP id for me and my dependents. I am yet to apply for medical test appointment. Will decide to lodge visa according to the medical report result. Now my question is that *How should I know about the result?*


you can get rough idea about medical status on https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient


----------



## bakbak (Feb 28, 2017)

pkk0574 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I received ITA on 1st March and now want to proceed with lodging the visa. I have got all the documents ready except for PCC and medicals. Just need some clarifications, because I want to attempt to front load all documents:
> 
> ...



Payment of visa fee is considered as visa lodged.
If you are skeptical about your health then you should go medical before visa lodge. Otherwise you can go as soon as you lodge your visa.

Yes, you can upload docs first and PCC later. But I have seen people getting direct grant within 20 days of visa lodge, so make sure you get PCC uploaded within 15 days. 
If your passport issue date is within one year, then you will get PCC on same day. Otherwise it will take longer. If you properly track your PCC and contact your local police station promptly then you should get it within 10 days.


----------



## ramvijay (Sep 18, 2016)

> > Originally Posted by ramvijay View Post
> > Hi all,
> > I got my invite on 15th March round. I applied for PCC and I will get it on Thursday. I want to do my medicals before lodging visa because of some family medical history. I have done with My Health Declarations form and generated HAP id for me and my dependents. I am yet to apply for the medical test appointment. Will decide to lodge visa according to the medical report result. Now my question is that How should I know about the result?
> 
> ...


I haven't lodged visa yet. I have _generated HAP ID for me, wife and my daughter_. I am living in *COIMBATORE *where there is no authorized hospital. I planned to go to *Banglore for Health Assessment*. As my wife is nearing menstrual period, the hospital advised us to come postmenstrual period. But as I am concerned about my health report, I am thinking to have *health assessment for me and my daughter first*, then to lodge visa if the report is positive. _After CO contact, I will provide the medical report for my wife_. Is this ok? Or will there be a problem in it? Please advise.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

ramvijay said:


> I haven't lodged visa yet. I have _generated HAP ID for me, wife and my daughter_. I am living in *COIMBATORE *where there is no authorized hospital. I planned to go to *Banglore for Health Assessment*. As my wife is nearing menstrual period, the hospital advised us to come postmenstrual period. But as I am concerned about my health report, I am thinking to have *health assessment for me and my daughter first*, then to lodge visa if the report is positive. _After CO contact, I will provide the medical report for my wife_. Is this ok? Or will there be a problem in it? Please advise.


i think it will be better to do medicals for all in one go, dont be afraid of anything.. it will be all good


----------



## libati (Dec 21, 2016)

I was planning to take Forex card, but I was told by one friend that there is a limit of 4000 USD (5170 AUD) for a single transaction. I received an error too about it when I tried to load the money online. I thought about loading it twice to avoid this issue, but if there is a transaction limit, then it wont work out. Mine is a family of four (2 adults and 2 Kids) adding up to around 7250 AUD inclusive of tax.

Two queries please

1)Is it possible to pay each applicants fee individually?
2)Has anyone done a similar transaction for 4 people or anything which is above the limit (limit is around 5170 AUD)


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

libati said:


> I was planning to take Forex card, but I was told by one friend that there is a limit of 4000 USD (5170 AUD) for a single transaction. I received an error too about it when I tried to load the money online. I thought about loading it twice to avoid this issue, but if there is a transaction limit, then it wont work out. Mine is a family of four (2 adults and 2 Kids) adding up to around 7250 AUD inclusive of tax.
> 
> Two queries please
> 
> ...


i loaded and paid around 5458 AUD in one go, there wasnt any issue, card is ICICI travel card


----------



## ankur4404 (Mar 21, 2017)

*Thanks Buddy*

Thanks buddy, your post is very informative.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

ankur4404 said:


> Thanks buddy, your post is very informative.


welcome Ankur....


----------



## abdelwahed (Mar 2, 2017)

I wonder why education documents needed for non-primary applicant?


----------



## tchinyi (Aug 25, 2015)

i am curious, what is defacto partner


----------



## sadduaks (Nov 17, 2016)

libati said:


> I was planning to take Forex card, but I was told by one friend that there is a limit of 4000 USD (5170 AUD) for a single transaction. I received an error too about it when I tried to load the money online. I thought about loading it twice to avoid this issue, but if there is a transaction limit, then it wont work out. Mine is a family of four (2 adults and 2 Kids) adding up to around 7250 AUD inclusive of tax.
> 
> Two queries please
> 
> ...


I paid AUD 8179 using ICICI bank travel card a week back without issues.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

tchinyi said:


> i am curious, what is defacto partner


De facto Relationships - Family Court of Australia


A de facto relationship is defined in Section 4AA of the Family Law Act 1975. The law requires that you and your former partner, who may be of the same or opposite sex, had a relationship as a couple living together on a genuine domestic basis. However, your relationship is not a de facto relationship if you were legally married to one another or if you are related by family.


----------



## victor0712 (Dec 6, 2016)

Hi Experts,

Please advise how many years of Form 16 or ITRV OR 26 AS is required for PR?
I have handy from the year 2011, though I can arrange prior to 2011 as well but those will be paper based.

Please suggest.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

victor0712 said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> Please advise how many years of Form 16 or ITRV OR 26 AS is required for PR?
> I have handy from the year 2011, though I can arrange prior to 2011 as well but those will be paper based.
> ...


basically for the years for which you are claiming experience points,


----------



## libati (Dec 21, 2016)

when you loaded this amount to the forex card, were you able to load it in one shot?
When I try to add the money to my forex, i got a message invalid amount.



_ritz said:


> paying through forex card would save around 3.5% currency conversion charges as compared to normal credit cards...
> 
> i paid through HDFC multicurrency forex card with 5400 AUD plus 0.98% surcharge as mentioned on DIBP website...so suggest to load the card with some extra amount which also covers this surcharge...and yes, paying through forex card doesn't attract any currency conversion charges so it's more economical


----------



## AyamS (Sep 18, 2015)

Hi guys, just wondering. Say you have got 60+5 for work experience, and you get an invite since you claimed that you have 3 years experience.

I wonder if your experience is rejected by immi.au, which causes you to lose 5 points, but still are eligible because you got enough 60 points to pass the visa requirement, will they reject your application due to your claim not being what you say it to be? 

I ask because 3500AUD is not cheap, and I have been rejected for the graduate visa before (a technicality of which the CO was too quick to reject without asking for further details) so I know how much of a pain they can be with "terms" and stuff.


----------



## shrinivaskk (Oct 9, 2015)

ramvijay said:


> I haven't lodged visa yet. I have _generated HAP ID for me, wife and my daughter_. I am living in *COIMBATORE *where there is no authorized hospital. I planned to go to *Banglore for Health Assessment*. As my wife is nearing menstrual period, the hospital advised us to come postmenstrual period. But as I am concerned about my health report, I am thinking to have *health assessment for me and my daughter first*, then to lodge visa if the report is positive. _After CO contact, I will provide the medical report for my wife_. Is this ok? Or will there be a problem in it? Please advise.


Dude,
Its basic health test. 
Unless you fear of having HIV +ve or TB, then no need to worry for anything else. 
Go ahead and get your medicals done. 

If you miss out giving on the medical reports in advance, chances of getting direct grant will be less. 

Hence get it done at a shot and apply. 

All the best !


----------



## shariq123 (Feb 7, 2017)

Post invite, given that the wife is expecting, will the application be put on hold till the baby is born? The medical for the wife will not be complete as she won't be undergoing the chest x-ray. Will the application go in cold storage till the child is born? Appreciate if someone could answer this. Thanks.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

libati said:


> when you loaded this amount to the forex card, were you able to load it in one shot?
> When I try to add the money to my forex, i got a message invalid amount.


yes loading is possible in one shot, my friends have done this.. though i did 1000 AUD + 4500 AUD


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

AyamS said:


> Hi guys, just wondering. Say you have got 60+5 for work experience, and you get an invite since you claimed that you have 3 years experience.
> 
> I wonder if your experience is rejected by immi.au, which causes you to lose 5 points, but still are eligible because you got enough 60 points to pass the visa requirement, will they reject your application due to your claim not being what you say it to be?
> 
> I ask because 3500AUD is not cheap, and I have been rejected for the graduate visa before (a technicality of which the CO was too quick to reject without asking for further details) so I know how much of a pain they can be with "terms" and stuff.


if you fail to justify points claim with respect to experience points or any other element then the visa application can be rejected


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

shariq123 said:


> Post invite, given that the wife is expecting, will the application be put on hold till the baby is born? The medical for the wife will not be complete as she won't be undergoing the chest x-ray. Will the application go in cold storage till the child is born? Appreciate if someone could answer this. Thanks.


yeah, DIBP will wait for delivery of baby and case will commence after that... 

very few get the mail that case has been put "on hold"... however even if they dont mail then it can be inferred that they are waiting for baby delivery, happened with me


----------



## libati (Dec 21, 2016)

They would have loaded money from the bank...is that right?

I was trying to load it online. After loading 4500 AUD, then the money load is getting failed. When i spoke with HDFC, their reply was like "after first load, you need to wait for three days for the next load".


For info
-----------
I believe some one has asked in this forum about the issuance of forex card without a visa or an invite mail. HDFC bank issue with just the passport and a cheque leaf. 
I got it with just my passport and aadhar card (since i dint carry the cheque leaf). May be this applies to HDFC bank account holders.



sultan_azam said:


> yes loading is possible in one shot, my friends have done this.. though i did 1000 AUD + 4500 AUD


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

libati said:


> They would have loaded money from the bank...is that right?
> 
> I was trying to load it online. After loading 4500 AUD, then the money load is getting failed. When i spoke with HDFC, their reply was like "after first load, you need to wait for three days for the next load".
> 
> ...


my card is of ICICI,


----------



## kptPP (Jul 18, 2016)

Which all pages of expired passport are required during upliading of documents


----------



## ammarmp (Feb 8, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> 11 Salary Slip - for all companies for which you are claiming experience points, one per quarter or six months is sufficient in addition
> 
> GOOD LUCK


Thanks a lot for the informative post.

However, one thing is confusing me, I dont have salary slips for my previous employer. WHat could be the alternate for that?
I have bank statement and offer letter, experience letter&appraisal letter. and a statuary declaration from my supervisor defining duties.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

ammarmp said:


> Thanks a lot for the informative post.
> 
> However, one thing is confusing me, I dont have salary slips for my previous employer. WHat could be the alternate for that?
> I have bank statement and offer letter, experience letter&appraisal letter. and a statuary declaration from my supervisor defining duties.


seems enough.. what was the date of that employment ??

try getting at least 1 payslip


----------



## acho92 (Mar 24, 2017)

Hey guys,

Just wondering if anyone has dealt with a similar issue before and how they went about to solve it? 

I've been invited to apply for a 190 visa a few days ago so I filled out forms 80 and 1221 before applying. But when I tried to apply online, I got the following error when I went to confirm my personal details (step 4, passport details etc) 

An error has occurred
One of the following issues is preventing this application from continuing:
The applicant has a previous visa cancellation or refusal.
The applicant does not hold an appropriate visa.
The applicant has a condition on the current visa.
The applicant's location cannot be confirmed.
The applicant is an Australian citizen or a permanent resident.
The applicant will not be able to continue. The applicant should review the eligibility information on the department's website.

I currently have a Briding Visa A from my application for a graduate visa so the applicationt does not hold an appropriate visa shouldn't be an issue? 

I did have a refusal for a PR visa around 2000 when I tried to apply and it got refused and I had to go through ministerial intervention to get my student visa to continue studying in Aus but I didn't think this would be an issue as long as I detailed the thing on Forms 80 and 1221. Anyway, since the two points might not even be the reason for this error, anyone have any tips? Feeling a bit apprehensive since I can only call DIBP on Monday . 

Cheers! 

Andy.


----------



## sameen (Nov 2, 2016)

*Birth Certificate*

My husband birth certificate is not available, he is a secondary applicant.

Can I use any alternate document like Secondary School Certificate (which shows his DOB)?

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## sameen (Nov 2, 2016)

*Pregnancy*

I have another query, sorry!

I am currently 6 months pregnant and the main applicant. I have uploaded nearly all documents except PCC, medicals and husband's birth certificate. 

As I read from the discussion, that my case will be held due to my current condition as I wont be taking risk of going through X-ray. 

I haven't been contacted by CO as yet.

So is it advisable - To show myself as pregnant till CO contacts me, so my rest of documents are reviewed. PCC will be completed in a week, so can be uploaded as well.

- After 2 months, I will be 33. Will it effect my application or points score?

- Will I able to add my child in the same application under progress?


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

sameen said:


> My husband birth certificate is not available, he is a secondary applicant.
> 
> Can I use any alternate document like Secondary School Certificate (which shows his DOB)?
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.


Secondary school certificate as a proof of dob is accepted by dibp for applicants from India, i hope they will accept it for your case also.

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

sameen said:


> I have another query, sorry!
> 
> I am currently 6 months pregnant and the main applicant. I have uploaded nearly all documents except PCC, medicals and husband's birth certificate.
> 
> ...


When co contacts - give them the documents which indicate pregnancy and expected date of delivery, also give form 1022 mentioning inability to undergo visa health due to pregnancy

You have received invite, it doesn't matter if you turn 33 after that

After baby is delivered, provide birth certificate to dibp, case officer will add baby to your visa application. meanwhile arrange for passport of baby and give them when you get it

Good luck


Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sameen (Nov 2, 2016)

Thank you so much for your quick responses!

Much appreciated.


----------



## sameen (Nov 2, 2016)

So shall I prepare PCC now?



sultan_azam said:


> When co contacts - give them the documents which indicate pregnancy and expected date of delivery, also give form 1022 mentioning inability to undergo visa health due to pregnancy
> 
> You have received invite, it doesn't matter if you turn 33 after that
> 
> ...


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

sameen said:


> So shall I prepare PCC now?


Have you already applied for getting PCC ??

If not then wait for some time till case officer asks for PCC, i am saying this because IED is dependent on PCC and medicals, your medicals will be done only after delivery so only thing in your hand to control IED is PCC, delaying it to extent possible will have a relaxed IED even if visa processing takes 4-6 months

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## yousufkhan (Jul 11, 2016)

sameen said:


> My husband birth certificate is not available, he is a secondary applicant.
> 
> Can I use any alternate document like Secondary School Certificate (which shows his DOB)?
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.


If the date of birth is mentioned on secondary school certificate, then yes you can use it as alternative.


----------



## Kochhar24 (Apr 1, 2017)

Hi, I have a question regarding application of 189 visa application and EOI. 
If I apply for skill assessment overseas, can I apply for EOI and 189 visa when I am in Australia?
This application is for my wife and I am dependent in this application. But currently I am holding temporary resident visa and my wife is dependent. Also, she is overseas and we want to apply for skill assessment from India. After the skill assessment outcome can we apply for EOI and 189 visa from Australia, as this is skilled migrant. In other words, is there any clause that application and dependent applicant should be outside Australia ?


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Kochhar24 said:


> Hi, I have a question regarding application of 189 visa application and EOI.
> If I apply for skill assessment overseas, can I apply for EOI and 189 visa when I am in Australia?


 yes you can



Kochhar24 said:


> This application is for my wife and I am dependent in this application. But currently I am holding temporary resident visa and my wife is dependent. Also, she is overseas and we want to apply for skill assessment from India. After the skill assessment outcome can we apply for EOI and 189 visa from Australia, as this is skilled migrant. In other words, is there any clause that application and dependent applicant should be outside Australia ?


i havent seen any such clause, in fact many ppl were on temporary visa, 457, student visa in Australia and applied for 189/190 visa from Australia itself


----------



## victor0712 (Dec 6, 2016)

Hi Experts,

Where we need to upload photo?
I dont see any option.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

victor0712 said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> Where we need to upload photo?
> I dont see any option.


Photograph - Passport


----------



## sameen (Nov 2, 2016)

*Photograph*

Is there any specific format for photograph? does it need to be stamped / verified?



sultan_azam said:


> Photograph - Passport


----------



## srikanthreddy (Nov 5, 2016)

Hi,

Are the payslips mandatory even if we submit the roles and responsibility letter on the company letterhead?

Do we need to submit the attested/notarized copies like we submit for ACS?


----------



## yousufkhan (Jul 11, 2016)

Hi guys,

I have different kind of query which I haven't found on this forum. I receive invitation to apply for visa on 15th of March. The issue is that spelling of my father name is different on my documents than on my brother documents. He got Australian immigration grant 1.5 years ago. And he mentioned spelling of my father name a/c to his documents on form 80 & form 1221. Now I am worried as I have to fill those form & difference of spelling might lead to rejection. Any advice regarding it???

P.S. I also have different spelling in my documents which I mentioned in 'Other names'


----------



## raman.srivatsav (Feb 7, 2017)

*ACS and EOI*

Hi All,

I have a query -


ANZSCO code is Software Engineer
Gave PTE-A and got in the range of 65-78
Got ACS postive. But, I realized after getting the result, I had a typo in the SD for one of the companies. For one of the duration, instead of giving 2013 as the end-date, I gave 2010 as the end-date. Hence, missed 3 years. I reached out to ACS and explained them about the error. They suggested to file a review. ACS considered only 4.3 years of experience out of total 12.11 years of experience with "Skill Requirement Met" date after 5.5 years of starting first job.

My company might start filing 457 visa for me. 
I have submitted EOI couple of days back with correct dates (i.e., instead of 2010 as mentioned in SD - I provided 2013 - I have documents such as Payslips, Form 16 for this period)
If I consider ACS assessment - my score would be 55.

With the above context, I am really confused and I have following questions

Should I give PTE-A again and try to get into 79+ bracket to get additional 10 points
Should I file review for ACS to get the skill assessment done. I have asked ACS team if adding these missing 3 years would make my total experience greater than 8. They replied saying it can be known only after reassessing. How long would it take to get the reassessment done. Some of the forums I said says it would take 12 weeks. Is it correct? Has any one got the reassessment done and how long did it take?
Assuming that my company does 457, is it possible to apply for PR after reaching Australia. What options do I really have here

Thanks for your guidance.


----------



## desiaussie (Dec 2, 2015)

i was booking myself medical test, faced some issues, experts please help:-
a) I could not find HAP ID anywhere in the PDF file that was generated.
b) It was asking for the previous passport that had australian visa, i have a cancelled passport which has a expiry date of 2018, as it was a 20 year passport. I got it cancelled in 2014 and applied for a new one as many countries were not accepting a 20 year old passport.
c) Where is visa number on the visa label. Mine is 560 student visa issued back in 1998.
d) In my previous passport, my full name was listed in given name whereas in my new passport it is listed rightly, will that be an concern
e) Can i withdraw my medical application, will it have any implication on my visa. If there are mo implications, what is the process of removing the application.


----------



## natasha.joseph (Apr 3, 2017)

Good morning friends

Does all the documents (bank statements, IT returns etc) need to be attested by a notary while applying for visa? 

Thanks
Natasha


----------



## suren_rawat (Nov 16, 2016)

Dear Group Members,

I have few doubts on 189 visa application and PCC. Could you please help me on below points:

Actually, my ACS skill assessment was completed based on B.com degree and one-year computer diploma was not considered. I also have two-year Post-graduate diploma in IT, completed on 2014. But I have not submitted to ACS and applied through RPL process and initial 6years was deducted and total IT experience considered after 2006 onwards. My query is that:

1. Can I upload my diploma and graduation documents for 189 visa application form or only graduation documents are okay? In EOI, I have mentioned only B.Com degree.

2. During ACS skill assessment, I have uploaded all the attested documents (birth certificate, passport copy, education & work reference letters etc). So, can I use the same attested documents in actual form? Or need to upload without attestation.

3. I have all necessary documents regarding work experience like appointment, experience, reference letter, pay-slip, all tax submission forms and bank statements from last 10 years. My question is here that if I upload random salary slips and bank statement, is it okay?

3. In PCC - I travelled to Malaysia multiple times (approximately 4 times) during my previous project implementation, 2 times for 3months and 2times for a week in 2010 to 2011. Will it be required PCC from Malaysia?

4. Final one, how to upload passport size photo? I mean, can scan my passport size pic or need to take the actual .jpeg file from the photographer?

Please advice...Thanks in advance.


----------



## sameen (Nov 2, 2016)

Bank Statement and IT returns dont need notary stamping.



natasha.joseph said:


> Good morning friends
> 
> Does all the documents (bank statements, IT returns etc) need to be attested by a notary while applying for visa?
> 
> ...


----------



## sameen (Nov 2, 2016)

For 2 - Attested would be better
3 - Yes
4 - PCC required only if the cumulative stay is 12 months in last 10 years.




suren_rawat said:


> Dear Group Members,
> 
> I have few doubts on 189 visa application and PCC. Could you please help me on below points:
> 
> ...


----------



## suren_rawat (Nov 16, 2016)

Thanks Bro...




sameen said:


> For 2 - Attested would be better
> 3 - Yes
> 4 - PCC required only if the cumulative stay is 12 months in last 10 years.


----------



## himu_385 (Mar 27, 2016)

I was abroad for couple of years in last 10 years (2007-2009) in student visa. but in 5 months slot as came back for holidays. I even collected the PCC for that period in 2015. Should i get them again as everyone is saying PCC is valid for one year. Or this one will do as its for a older period of time?


----------



## vivek_ntm (Feb 10, 2017)

*Pcc*

Hi, I'm an Indian national but I have not stayed in India for the past 10 years except an average 2 weeks vacation per year in India. Do I need to get India PCC?


----------



## Rahul_UK183 (Mar 30, 2017)

vivek_ntm said:


> Hi, I'm an Indian national but I have not stayed in India for the past 10 years except an average 2 weeks vacation per year in India. Do I need to get India PCC?


In my opinion yes... key here is you being an Indian national.

Just saw your signature, we have the same score and aspiring for same role. 

What stage of the visa process are you on please ? 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## vivek_ntm (Feb 10, 2017)

rahagarw said:


> In my opinion yes... key here is you being an Indian national.
> 
> Just saw your signature, we have the same score and aspiring for same role.
> 
> ...


Thank you rahagarw. Oh yes, our profile is very similar. I got the invitation to apply during the March 15th round. I'm now applying and processing the PCC from the countries which I stayed. I need to get from India, Malaysia, Philippines and Singapore. My wife needs to get from Bahrain, India and Singapore. There is some delay in getting PCC from Bahrain and Philippines as we are not physically there.

I think we can get most of our PCC in next couple of weeks so that I can front load all the documents.:fingerscrossed:

Did you get your ACS letter?


----------



## Rahul_UK183 (Mar 30, 2017)

vivek_ntm said:


> Thank you rahagarw. Oh yes, our profile is very similar. I got the invitation to apply during the March 15th round. I'm now applying and processing the PCC from the countries which I stayed. I need to get from India, Malaysia, Philippines and Singapore. My wife needs to get from Bahrain, India and Singapore. There is some delay in getting PCC from Bahrain and Philippines as we are not physically there.
> 
> I think we can get most of our PCC in next couple of weeks so that I can front load all the documents.:fingerscrossed:
> 
> Did you get your ACS letter?


Not yet.. still waiting ACS...

So you are through with 189.. thats great..

I will have to wait until july 2017 :/

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## pkk0574 (Apr 15, 2016)

Hello All,

I received the invite on 1st March, so I have time to lodge the visa till 30th April. I have all my documents ready except for Indian PCC for me and my wife. I am currently located outside India and applied for PCC for me and wife through the local Indian Embassy on 5th March. I am attempting to frontload all documents so have not yet lodged my visa. Now the wait for the PCC is excruciating . The passports are with the Indian Embassy so I have not yet scheduled the medicals yet (getting an appointment is not a problem). I was also told that I can collect the passport should I need it for some reason.

I would like to know how should I proceed in this situation?

Regards,
PK


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shariq123 (Feb 7, 2017)

Is it necessary to attach the Roles and Responsibilities Letter and Pay slips? Can't we just attach the Employment Assessment letter done from the Assessing Authority in its place?


----------



## natasha.joseph (Apr 3, 2017)

Hi experts

I received invite for 2613 on March 29th. So I thought I'll share my plans here in how to go about applying for the visa. 

- I have PCC 
- I'll create an Immi Account before medicals to get HAP ID
- I'll have my medical check up on April 15th
- I'll apply for visa the week after that (with details of PCC and Medicals)
- I've notary attested all my documents except ACS letter, PCC, bank statements, IELTS certificate and Form 16s. Having second thoughts on whether to attest these as well
- Responsibility and Role letters are statutory declarations from my managers/ex-managers. Company was reluctant to issue those to me. I have offer letters, experience letters, relieving letters, payslips (all notary attested) from all 3 companies I have worked. Hope that would suffice. 
- Form 1221 and Form 80: do I need to give elaborate plans on what I am planning to do once I get my residency. Or is it okay to keep them blank?
- I have only applied EOI/visa for me and my two kids. My husband was not included in my EOI as he is planning to stay back in India for the next 3-4 years to be with my in-laws (as they have some health issues). Will that create any issues during the visa processing? 

Wanted to check if the above mentioned plan is the correct approach? Grateful for any inputs. Many thanks, Natasha. 



Please let me know if this is the correct approach.


----------



## ammarmp (Feb 8, 2017)

natasha.joseph said:


> Hi experts
> 
> - I have only applied EOI/visa for me and my two kids. My husband was not included in my EOI as he is planning to stay back in India for the next 3-4 years to be with my in-laws (as they have some health issues). Will that create any issues during the visa processing?
> 
> ...


Hey, 
other more knowledgable members will comment on other points. But from what little I know, you SHOULD have include your husband in the application. Once you get the visa, he can just come to Australia ... maybe for a day or something( if not more) before the IED (initial entry date)... to validate and then go back to india.

Not including him will mean additional processing time (around 2 years) and i think 4000 AUD more for application purpose.

Since you are not claiming any points for him, I think you can still add him? 

Form 1022 maybe?
comments people....


----------



## natasha.joseph (Apr 3, 2017)

ammarmp said:


> Hey,
> other more knowledgable members will comment on other points. But from what little I know, you SHOULD have include your husband in the application. Once you get the visa, he can just come to Australia ... maybe for a day or something( if not more) before the IED (initial entry date)... to validate and then go back to india.
> 
> Not including him will mean additional processing time (around 2 years) and i think 4000 AUD more for application purpose.
> ...


- Hi many thanks brother. Waiting for more experts to comment on my query. I'll try to dig up as much information as possible on this and will see if I need to resubmit EOI. Cheers.


----------



## ammarmp (Feb 8, 2017)

natasha.joseph said:


> - Hi many thanks brother. Waiting for more experts to comment on my query. I'll try to dig up as much information as possible on this and will see if I need to resubmit EOI. Cheers.


No you dont need to resubmit the EOI. That is for sure. 

But you need to add your husband in the application either by form 1022 or by submitting other additional docs.


----------



## ammarmp (Feb 8, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> 1. Passport - first and last page color scan
> 2. English Test Report - In case of PTE, the report card need to be sent to DIBP via pearson account
> 3. Birth Certificate - some applicants(mostly Indian) give matriculation certificate as proof of DOB
> 4. Qualifying Degree - Marksheets, Transcript & Degree certificate
> ...


Thanks bro for the info. I think I will be getting the invite this week . I am a little confused and a lot anxious lol.

a. which documents have to be notarized, only the translated ones? or as I submitted original in EA. will that be enough? 

b. You did not mention family registration certificates. Is that not a requirement? or just marriage certificate will do?


Can you also answer me the following question
(the numbering is as per the original post above)

3. Is matric certificate okay for pakistani applicants too? or should I get the computerized birth certificate. I will have to make it. 

4. Are mark sheets required or degree and transcript enough

5. I submitted supervisor affidavit with dutoes and their proof of employment during EA. along with my experience, offer and reference letters (without duties) will that be enough?

11. I dont have salary slips for two of my employments (4 years exp). If i am to provide bank statement, should it be notirized or anything? 
I have bank statement for one employer (1.5 years) do they have to be notarized cause i only get pdf format without stamp or anything.

13. I work in middle east so no tax docs. Is this third party evidence? I can provide work visa, Labor contract like i provided in the EA

17. FOrm 80 and 1221 should be for each applicant? My wife is accompanying me.


----------



## sameen (Nov 2, 2016)

a - It asks for certified copies of the documents so I got all my main documents notarized. I have seen people commenting that if you submit the original colored copy, then it doesnt need notary.

b - Good to submit, and easy to get from NADRA website.

3 - I submitted my birth certificate, and especially made it for this purpose.

4 - Transcripts and Degrees are enough.

5 - Not sure, though I feel reference letter should be with duties (the one submitted for ACS)

11 - Bank statement should better be stamped - each page.

17 - Ideally yes, fill both forms for your wife too.

Hope this helps.



ammarmp said:


> Thanks bro for the info. I think I will be getting the invite this week . I am a little confused and a lot anxious lol.
> 
> a. which documents have to be notarized, only the translated ones? or as I submitted original in EA. will that be enough?
> 
> ...


----------



## natasha.joseph (Apr 3, 2017)

ammarmp said:


> No you dont need to resubmit the EOI. That is for sure.
> 
> But you need to add your husband in the application either by form 1022 or by submitting other additional docs.


Phew, that's a relief. I'll submit form 1022 and hoping that everything goes smooth. 

Even if I am not claiming any points for my husband, do I need to submit all the below documents from his side as well? 

Additional Applicant over 18

1 Passport - first and last page color scan
2 Birth Certificate
4 Education documents
5 6 Proof of functional english - letter from college
7 PCC - from all countries where this person have stayed more than 12 months in past 10 years
8 Form 80
9 Form 1221
10 Photo - passport size
11 Medical fee payment receipt - not mandatory


----------



## ammarmp (Feb 8, 2017)

natasha.joseph said:


> Phew, that's a relief. I'll submit form 1022 and hoping that everything goes smooth.
> 
> Even if I am not claiming any points for my husband, do I need to submit all the below documents from his side as well?
> 
> ...


Yup, I am applying with my wife (without claiming any points for her) and submitting these documents too.

BUT i included my wife in the original EOI. So the only difference is that you have to fill the additional form.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

natasha.joseph said:


> Phew, that's a relief. I'll submit form 1022 and hoping that everything goes smooth.
> 
> Even if I am not claiming any points for my husband, do I need to submit all the below documents from his side as well?
> 
> ...


Yes, although 3, 10, and 11 are optional for him; but won't harm if you provide those.
Additionally and more importantly, you will need to submit marriage certificate to prove the relationship.


----------



## ammarmp (Feb 8, 2017)

sameen said:


> a - It asks for certified copies of the documents so I got all my main documents notarized. I have seen people commenting that if you submit the original colored copy, then it doesnt need notary.
> 
> b - Good to submit, and easy to get from NADRA website.
> 
> ...


a. Yup that is why i was confused.

b. You applied from saudia? how much time did it take to come. or did you receive soft copy. I will be applying from UAE so maybe similar process

3.ok will do that too

4. ok

5. My company dosnt give the reference letter with duties. MSA booklet was quite informative on what to get. Doesnt any similar guidlines exist for visa application

11. will contact the bank for that. should not be a problem

17. ok

Thanks a lot for the response!


----------



## sameen (Nov 2, 2016)

I got FRC from Islamabad NADRA office.

You can get it online from NADRA website, fill the form, pay the fee and they will send you PDF by email.

http://id.nadra.gov.pk/family-registration-certificate/




ammarmp said:


> a. Yup that is why i was confused.
> 
> b. You applied from saudia? how much time did it take to come. or did you receive soft copy. I will be applying from UAE so maybe similar process
> 
> ...


----------



## ammarmp (Feb 8, 2017)

sameen said:


> I got FRC from Islamabad NADRA office.
> 
> You can get it online from NADRA website, fill the form, pay the fee and they will send you PDF by email.
> 
> http://id.nadra.gov.pk/family-registration-certificate/


Is it immediate? or they need some time to process it?

ACtually i have to get my marital status changed first ..lol.. b4 i can apply...


----------



## arunkarthik_rk (Jan 10, 2017)

Hi Sultan

My wife is the main applicant and I'm the co-applicant. We are waiting for the grant since the last one month. My question - whenever we receive it, would my wife only be getting the email or would I too be getting the same? Thanks. 


Thanks, Arun Karthik.


----------



## sameen (Nov 2, 2016)

It should be immediate.

I think the online form at NADRA website checks for marital status. Can you go to NADRA office nearby (Embassy probably) and try getting from there?

Changing the marital status is going through the process of getting a new NIC / NICOP 



ammarmp said:


> Is it immediate? or they need some time to process it?
> 
> ACtually i have to get my marital status changed first ..lol.. b4 i can apply...


----------



## ammarmp (Feb 8, 2017)

sameen said:


> It should be immediate.
> 
> I think the online form at NADRA website checks for marital status. Can you go to NADRA office nearby (Embassy probably) and try getting from there?
> 
> Changing the marital status is going through the process of getting a new NIC / NICOP


yeah.. 
so like 20 days till i get it... i would had gotten it changed earlier... just got to know about it when i tried to issue the frc online...

Maybe you are right.. cause when i went to nadra office in pak.. they said its ok ..we will issue it.. but i went late so they told me to come the next day..they didnt raise this concern then


----------



## yousufkhan (Jul 11, 2016)

Hi everyone!

Just a short question, can we upload documents for visa application without paying fee? Or fee should be paid in advance


----------



## ammarmp (Feb 8, 2017)

yousufkhan said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Just a short question, can we upload documents for visa application without paying fee? Or fee should be paid in advance


You got invite today?


----------



## yousufkhan (Jul 11, 2016)

ammarmp said:


> You got invite today?


No, I received it on 15th March but unable to apply for visa yet because I was outside my home country.


----------



## Ryanmic (Jul 30, 2014)

Hi Guys,
Need a small info regarding the PCC. Is the letter provided by CO holds the names of applicants etc ? 

CO yet to be allocated on my case.i Lodged on 09th Apr 2017.


Cheers
Michael

Sent from my SM-N915G using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

arunkarthik_rk said:


> Hi Sultan
> 
> My wife is the main applicant and I'm the co-applicant. We are waiting for the grant since the last one month. My question - whenever we receive it, would my wife only be getting the email or would I too be getting the same? Thanks.
> 
> ...


when you get grant, eoi will be removed from skill select and individual grant mail will come for each applicant in your visa application


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

micdinesh said:


> Hi Guys,
> Need a small info regarding the PCC. Is the letter provided by CO holds the names of applicants etc ?
> 
> CO yet to be allocated on my case.i Lodged on 09th Apr 2017.
> ...


yes, the request checklist will be specific to a person and will have name of the person

but how is it related to pcc ?? i hope you have initiated pcc action by now


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

yousufkhan said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Just a short question, can we upload documents for visa application without paying fee? Or fee should be paid in advance


no, we fill the 17 page form which contains auto populated data from eoi, then we pay visa fees and then we get console to upload documents


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

sultan_azam said:


> yes, the request checklist will be specific to a person and will have name of the person
> 
> but how is it related to pcc ?? i hope you have initiated pcc action by now


Singapore PCC requires a letter from DIBP that applicant needs to provide when applying for the PCC. Yes, CO will issue such a letter for all applicants.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

ammarmp said:


> Thanks bro for the info. I think I will be getting the invite this week . I am a little confused and a lot anxious lol.
> 
> a. which documents have to be notarized, only the translated ones? or as I submitted original in EA. will that be enough? * none of my documents was notarized, i didnt had any document which needed translation but anyway if it is translated by DIBP authorised translator then there is no need of notarization*
> 
> ...


i hope you have got answers to your query but i am answering once more


----------



## Ryanmic (Jul 30, 2014)

sultan_azam said:


> yes, the request checklist will be specific to a person and will have name of the person
> 
> but how is it related to pcc ?? i hope you have initiated pcc action by now


Hello Sultan,

Im in singapore...so need to get two clearance.
Singapore COC accepted the invitation letter and its in process.
But indian embassy insisting on ref letter to issue a pcc.

If the letter is generic .i thought of getting one here 

Seems i need to wait.

Rgds,
Michael

Sent from my SM-N915G using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> Singapore PCC requires a letter from DIBP that applicant needs to provide when applying for the PCC. Yes, CO will issue such a letter for all applicants.


okk... i was thinking wrt Indian PCC


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

arunkarthik_rk said:


> Hi Sultan
> 
> My wife is the main applicant and I'm the co-applicant. We are waiting for the grant since the last one month. My question - whenever we receive it, would my wife only be getting the email or would I too be getting the same? Thanks.
> 
> ...


System generates as many emails as the number of applicants (i.e. one grant email + pdf per applicant) but it is only one email address to which these emails will be sent. You provide this email address when applying for the visa. You can change it using the 'update us' link on the left, but it still would be just one email address to receive all the grants.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

natasha.joseph said:


> Hi experts
> 
> I received invite for 2613 on March 29th. So I thought I'll share my plans here in how to go about applying for the visa.
> 
> ...


i think ielts certificate attestation not required 

you should include husband in visa application, give marriage certificate and his passport copy

once granted, request husband to make an entry in australia and then join you later on

good luck


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

shariq123 said:


> Is it necessary to attach the Roles and Responsibilities Letter and Pay slips? Can't we just attach the Employment Assessment letter done from the Assessing Authority in its place?


yes it is.. in fact rnr letter is heart of pr process if you are claiming points for experience


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

micdinesh said:


> Hello Sultan,
> 
> Im in singapore...so need to get two clearance.
> Singapore COC accepted the invitation letter and its in process.
> ...


okk.. now i understand... good luck


----------



## shariq123 (Feb 7, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> yes it is.. in fact rnr letter is heart of pr process if you are claiming points for experience


Ok. I was just asking because the RnR and the Payslips were already submitted to the Assessment Authority in verifying the Employment Experience. So if the Assessment Authority okays the Employment Experience, I thought uploading the RnR letter and Payslips again would be redundant. But got your point. Many thanks.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

pkk0574 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I received the invite on 1st March, so I have time to lodge the visa till 30th April. I have all my documents ready except for Indian PCC for me and my wife. I am currently located outside India and applied for PCC for me and wife through the local Indian Embassy on 5th March. I am attempting to frontload all documents so have not yet lodged my visa. Now the wait for the PCC is excruciating . The passports are with the Indian Embassy so I have not yet scheduled the medicals yet (getting an appointment is not a problem). I was also told that I can collect the passport should I need it for some reason.
> 
> ...


if you dont get pcc by 25th then apply visa and provide evidence of pcc application

provide pcc when you get it.. 30th is last date for your visa application, dont wait for last moment as sometimes the system may be down for technical reasons.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

vivek_ntm said:


> Hi, I'm an Indian national but I have not stayed in India for the past 10 years except an average 2 weeks vacation per year in India. Do I need to get India PCC?


i think you need indian pcc

*pcc required for each country each person has lived in for a cumulative period of 12 months or more, over the last 10 years, since turning 16 years of age.*


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

natasha.joseph said:


> Good morning friends
> 
> Does all the documents (bank statements, IT returns etc) need to be attested by a notary while applying for visa?
> 
> ...


not required


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

sameen said:


> Is there any specific format for photograph? does it need to be stamped / verified?


no 

the specification are mentioned here https://www.passports.gov.au/passpo...ssportphotographguidelines/Pages/default.aspx


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

shariq123 said:


> Ok. I was just asking because the RnR and the Payslips were already submitted to the Assessment Authority in verifying the Employment Experience. So if the Assessment Authority okays the Employment Experience, I thought uploading the RnR letter and Payslips again would be redundant. But got your point. Many thanks.


welcome and good luck


----------



## ammarmp (Feb 8, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> i hope you have got answers to your query but i am answering once more


Thanks a lot. 



sultan_azam said:


> b. You did not mention family registration certificates. Is that not a requirement? or just marriage certificate will do? marriage certificate and spouse name in passport was enough


b. My name is visible in her. But her name is not visible in mine. Or is that obvious..lol?



sultan_azam said:


> 3. Is matric certificate okay for pakistani applicants too? or should I get the computerized birth certificate. I will have to make it. i guess matriculation certificate will work for Pakistani nationals also provided it mentions parents name and Date of birth


Nope. Name of parents is not there. I will get birth certificate i guess.



sultan_azam said:


> 5. I submitted supervisor affidavit with dutoes and their proof of employment during EA. along with my experience, offer and reference letters (without duties) will that be enough? yes, if possible get letter from HR, that will give you peaceful sleep


I have letter from HR, but without duties...so i had one declaration made from my senior on a stamp paper when i submitted to EA


----------



## sameen (Nov 2, 2016)

*Pregnancy*

Hi Sultan,

I have postponed my medical till child birth (I am pregnant). CO contact has already been done with 28 days of timeframe of doing medical and PCC.

I am filling form 1221 and giving my pregnancy reports as evidence. I wanted to ask if my husband (secondary applicant) needs to have his medical done now or he can delay it too? 

Thanks for your help.


----------



## arunkarthik_rk (Jan 10, 2017)

KeeDa said:


> System generates as many emails as the number of applicants (i.e. one grant email + pdf per applicant) but it is only one email address to which these emails will be sent. You provide this email address when applying for the visa. You can change it using the 'update us' link on the left, but it still would be just one email address to receive all the grants.




Thank you Keeda, got it. 


Thanks, Arun Karthik.


----------



## arunkarthik_rk (Jan 10, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> when you get grant, eoi will be removed from skill select and individual grant mail will come for each applicant in your visa application




Thank you Sultan. 


Thanks, Arun Karthik.


----------



## hardi (Jan 27, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> if you dont get pcc by 25th then apply visa and provide evidence of pcc application
> 
> provide pcc when you get it.. 30th is last date for your visa application, dont wait for last moment as sometimes the system may be down for technical reasons.



For my case, would it be possible to advice how to proceed with the PCC stuff? 

Since I stay in Dubai, is it ok if I contact 'BLS International Passport Service' for PCC certificate?? or shall I apply online on official Indian passport website and schedule an appointment and then visit in person at the allocated date and time in India???

Please suggest which can be the better of the two option?

Regards
Hardi


----------



## pkk0574 (Apr 15, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> if you dont get pcc by 25th then apply visa and provide evidence of pcc application
> 
> 
> 
> provide pcc when you get it.. 30th is last date for your visa application, dont wait for last moment as sometimes the system may be down for technical reasons.




Thanks. I collected the passports from the Embassy today. They said I can keep the passports with me and they will inform when the PCC is ready.

Meanwhile I am planning to schedule medicals during the weekend and will lodge the visa early next week and upload documents by end of next week (with the hope of receiving the PCC by then). I was told by the hospital here that the results will take around 10 days to be submitted by them, so planning it accordingly.

Thanks again for the response. You have been a great help in this forum.

Regards 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

pkk0574 said:


> Thanks. I collected the passports from the Embassy today. They said I can keep the passports with me and they will inform when the PCC is ready.
> 
> Meanwhile I am planning to schedule medicals during the weekend and will lodge the visa early next week and upload documents by end of next week (with the hope of receiving the PCC by then). I was told by the hospital here that the results will take around 10 days to be submitted by them, so planning it accordingly.
> 
> ...


good luck, i think medicals will be uploaded before 10 days


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

ammarmp said:


> Thanks a lot.
> 
> 
> b. My name is visible in her. But her name is not visible in mine. Or is that obvious..lol?
> ...


good luck


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

sameen said:


> Hi Sultan,
> 
> I have postponed my medical till child birth (I am pregnant). CO contact has already been done with 28 days of timeframe of doing medical and PCC.
> 
> ...


he can also delay unless DIBP specifically mentions your husband to do medicals, 

in my case both of us were allowed to do medicals after delivery of baby


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

hardi said:


> For my case, would it be possible to advice how to proceed with the PCC stuff?
> 
> Since I stay in Dubai, is it ok if I contact 'BLS International Passport Service' for PCC certificate?? or shall I apply online on official Indian passport website and schedule an appointment and then visit in person at the allocated date and time in India???
> 
> ...


before suggesting anything on your issue, i wanna confirm - you are an Indian national currently in UAE, am i correct ??


----------



## Ryanmic (Jul 30, 2014)

sultan_azam said:


> okk.. now i understand... good luck


Hello sultan,
Need another advice...will the link on (health assement....) on the immi account will generate the HAP id ? Havent tried yet.
Or that letter will also be issued by CO?

While lodging the form i have choosen no for the "Health check done recently ...." question. So wondering i have to wait for some communication or try do the medicals before for all.

Regards,
Michael



Sent from my SM-N915G using Tapatalk


----------



## vivek_ntm (Feb 10, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> i think you need indian pcc
> 
> *pcc required for each country each person has lived in for a cumulative period of 12 months or more, over the last 10 years, since turning 16 years of age.*


Thanks Sultan.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

micdinesh said:


> Hello sultan,
> Need another advice...will the link on (health assement....) on the immi account will generate the HAP id ? Havent tried yet.
> Or that letter will also be issued by CO?
> 
> ...


Don't wait for the CO to send you a request for health assessment. The link inside your immiAccount application opens a health declaration popup submitting which generates a referral pdf with the HAP ID. Do this for all applicants and approach the nearest medical centre with your passports and these referral letters.


----------



## Ryanmic (Jul 30, 2014)

KeeDa said:


> Don't wait for the CO to send you a request for health assessment. The link inside your immiAccount application opens a health declaration popup submitting which generates a referral pdf with the HAP ID. Do this for all applicants and approach the nearest medical centre with your passports and these referral letters.


Thanks so much for your reply.

I will do it asap.

Cheers,
Michael

Sent from my SM-N915G using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

micdinesh said:


> Hello sultan,
> Need another advice...will the link on (health assement....) on the immi account will generate the HAP id ? Havent tried yet.
> Or that letter will also be issued by CO?
> 
> ...


inside immaccount under your name tab -- click on view health assessment --- organize health examinations -- answer the basic questions about you - print referral letter, this will have the HAP ID

in similar way do for spouse and kid(if included in your visa application)

dont wait for co to do this for you


----------



## Anshul2013 (Jun 17, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> Document(s) submitted by *AUDream2017*
> 
> *Work experience:*
> 
> ...


Hi Sultan, 

Really appreciate all the information you have mentioned. Truly helpful!! However I have few questions regarding my own case, where I need further guidance.
1.	Unfortunately date on my passport and Birth certificate and 10th Certificate do not match. Birth certificate and 10th certificate says 6th September, while PPT its 5th September. I never changed it and ever since all the supporting docs have 5th Sept. What can I do in this case? 
2.	What if I don’t have the pay slip of all the previous employments? 
3.	How important is it to show the functional letter of English education for spouse? My wife has done, Bsc and Msc but medium of education was both Hindi and English, however exams were in English, so not sure if functional letter can be given for English proficiency. Also you have mentioned 6 proof of functional English. What does it mean?


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Anshul2013 said:


> Hi Sultan,
> 
> Really appreciate all the information you have mentioned. Truly helpful!! However I have few questions regarding my own case, where I need further guidance.
> 1.	Unfortunately date on my passport and Birth certificate and 10th Certificate do not match. Birth certificate and 10th certificate says 6th September, while PPT its 5th September. I never changed it and ever since all the supporting docs have 5th Sept. What can I do in this case?
> ...


1. how old is the passport, i think you should get it corrected or else correct the birth certificate or matriculation cert as this will lead to conflicting information. we can correct passport dob if it was issued less than 5 years ago.. see link http://passportindia.gov.in/AppOnlineProject/pdf/AHD_IS-0130249_Y.pdf

2. even 2-3 pay slip per year will do for previous employment

3. if you dont provide proof of functional english then you may have to pay 4885$ additionally,


----------



## hardi (Jan 27, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> before suggesting anything on your issue, i wanna confirm - you are an Indian national currently in UAE, am i correct ??


Yes, Indian National, working in dubai.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

hardi said:


> Originally Posted by hardi View Post
> For my case, would it be possible to advice how to proceed with the PCC stuff?
> 
> Since I stay in Dubai, is it ok if I contact 'BLS International Passport Service' for PCC certificate?? or shall I apply online on official Indian passport website and schedule an appointment and then visit in person at the allocated date and time in India???
> ...





hardi said:


> Yes, Indian National, working in dubai.


in this case you should apply for pcc at Indian Embassy in Dubai

i think BLS International wont help in PCC

#vikaschandra can guide you more for getting Indian PCC in Dubai


----------



## hardi (Jan 27, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> in this case you should apply for pcc at Indian Embassy in Dubai
> 
> i think BLS International wont help in PCC
> 
> #vikaschandra can guide you more for getting Indian PCC in Dubai


Thanks...let me get in touch with vikaschandra


----------



## controlengineer (Feb 9, 2017)

hardi said:


> Thanks...let me get in touch with vikaschandra


Hi I got my PCC from UAE(Abu Dhabi)..you can indeed apply through BLS. I got mine within 5 working days. let me know if you need further info..good luck

233411|Invitation:15Mar2017|


----------



## ammarmp (Feb 8, 2017)

controlengineer said:


> Hi I got my PCC from UAE(Abu Dhabi)..you can indeed apply through BLS. I got mine within 5 working days. let me know if you need further info..good luck
> 
> 233411|Invitation:15Mar2017|


Hey are you in abu dhabi? what is the process of getting the PCC how much time does it take?


----------



## Ryanmic (Jul 30, 2014)

Hey Guys,
I have a silly question. excuse me.
Do I need to get the attestation for ACS pdf/PTE pdf/PASSPORT?
Is there any consolidated list floating around, which needs notary attestation?


Regards,
Michael


----------



## hardi (Jan 27, 2017)

controlengineer said:


> Hi I got my PCC from UAE(Abu Dhabi)..you can indeed apply through BLS. I got mine within 5 working days. let me know if you need further info..good luck
> 
> 233411|Invitation:15Mar2017|


Hi Control Engineer,

Can you please elaborate on:-
(1) what is the entire process for getting PCC-India and PCC-
Dubai while staying in Dubai itself?
(2) Which branch of BLS shall be consulted?
(3) Do we need to handover our Indian passport? If yes, how long (time frame) ?
(4) Do we need to get PCC of 5 month old child as well?

Please let me know your feedback.

Regards
Hardi


----------



## kptPP (Jul 18, 2016)

Do we require to submit the bank statements for work experience which is cut by ACS or payslips & form 16 enough?


----------



## natasha.joseph (Apr 3, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> i think ielts certificate attestation not required
> 
> you should include husband in visa application, give marriage certificate and his passport copy
> 
> ...


Hi Sultan bhai

Thanks for your response. I'm planning to use Form 1022 (Notification of Change in Circumstances) while I apply visa. That's what most of the experts here are suggesting. Since I didn't claim any points, many members say I don't need to resubmit my EOI. 

Unsure how visa fee will be calculated when I apply visa. CO should contact me for that, and I am hoping I'll be able to meet their requirement.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

natasha.joseph said:


> Hi Sultan bhai
> 
> Thanks for your response. I'm planning to use Form 1022 (Notification of Change in Circumstances) while I apply visa. That's what most of the experts here are suggesting. Since I didn't claim any points, many members say I don't need to resubmit my EOI.
> 
> Unsure how visa fee will be calculated when I apply visa. CO should contact me for that, and I am hoping I'll be able to meet their requirement.


fee payment is the first step of visa application, you will have to clear that first and then upload documents


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

micdinesh said:


> Hey Guys,
> I have a silly question. excuse me.
> Do I need to get the attestation for ACS pdf/PTE pdf/PASSPORT?
> Is there any consolidated list floating around, which needs notary attestation?
> ...


attestation not required for those documents 


basically people attest documents which are in black and white, however none of my documents were attested even though some were in b/w


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

kptPP said:


> Do we require to submit the bank statements for work experience which is cut by ACS or payslips & form 16 enough?


no documents required for experience for which you arent claiming experience points


----------



## hardi (Jan 27, 2017)

*Spouse English Requirement*

Hi Guyz,

For spouse English requirement, is it ok if I furnish IELTS score which is old more than 2 years but less than 3 years for English competency ?

Regards
Hardi


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

hardi said:


> Hi Guyz,
> 
> For spouse English requirement, is it ok if I furnish IELTS score which is old more than 2 years but less than 3 years for English competency ?
> 
> ...


it will be rejected 

An International English Language Testing System (IELTS) test result of an average band score of at least 4.5 based on the four test components of speaking, reading, listening and writing. *Your test must have been completed within 12 months of visa application lodgement* or can be completed during visa application processing.

https://www.border.gov.au/about/corporate/information/faqs/how-can-i-prove-i-have-functional-english


----------



## hardi (Jan 27, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> it will be rejected
> 
> An International English Language Testing System (IELTS) test result of an average band score of at least 4.5 based on the four test components of speaking, reading, listening and writing. *Your test must have been completed within 12 months of visa application lodgement* or can be completed during visa application processing.
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/about/corporate/information/faqs/how-can-i-prove-i-have-functional-english


In my case, I am the primary applicant while she is the dependent. Even though she requires IELTS score not older than 2 year? Is that correct?


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

hardi said:


> In my case, I am the primary applicant while she is the dependent. Even though she requires IELTS score not older than 2 year? Is that correct?


you can give alternate proof like a letter from college stating medium of instruction was english

format available on http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au.../1210457-letter-functional-english-proof.html


----------



## hardi (Jan 27, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> you can give alternate proof like a letter from college stating medium of instruction was english
> 
> format available on http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au.../1210457-letter-functional-english-proof.html


Thanks Sultan for your support. I will get this done for her.

Regards
Hardi


----------



## controlengineer (Feb 9, 2017)

ammarmp said:


> Hey are you in abu dhabi? what is the process of getting the PCC how much time does it take?


First of all obtain PCC from UAE (Its very simple: Just apply through MOI mobile app and you will get it next day, Fees 150 AED), NO need to visit any police station.

Secondly, Visit BLS with following docs: (Fees:147AED)

1.PCC request letter (on plain paper write a letter and mention reason for applying)
2.Photocopy of passport (if you have old passport take copy of that too)
3. UAE VISA copy
4. Emirates ID Copy
5. Photos (2"X2") 5 nos (White background with dark dress)
6. EAP-II Form (Download from BLS website/ Dubai and Abu Dhabi form are different 
get the correct one as per you location)
7. Personal Particulars Form (*Two copies*])
8. UAE PCC
9. invitation to apply letter (not compulsory)

Note: You need to handover your original passport, but the good thing is that you can get it back from embassy after 2-3 days or incase of any emergency. Contact directly to embassy not BLS for this.

Good luck


233411|Invite:15Mar2017|


----------



## controlengineer (Feb 9, 2017)

hardi said:


> Hi Control Engineer,
> 
> Can you please elaborate on:-
> (1) what is the entire process for getting PCC-India and PCC-
> ...


In India you may apply through Passport seva kendra (no idea about complete process)

For UAE the process is very simple and convenient.

First of all obtain PCC from UAE (Its very simple: Just apply through MOI mobile app and you will get it next day, Fees 150 AED), NO need to visit any police station.

Secondly, Visit BLS with following docs: (Fees:147AED)

1.PCC request letter (on plain paper write a letter and mention reason for applying)
2.Photocopy of passport (if you have old passport take copy of that too)
3. UAE VISA copy
4. Emirates ID Copy
5. Photos (2"X2") 5 nos (White background with dark dress)
6. EAP-II Form (Download from BLS website/ Dubai and Abu Dhabi form are different 
get the correct one as per you location)
7. Personal Particulars Form (*Two copies*])
8. UAE PCC
9. invitation to apply letter (not compulsory)

Note: You need to handover your original passport, but the good thing is that you can get it back from embassy after 2-3 days or incase of any emergency. Contact directly to embassy not BLS for this.

PCC is required only for above 18yrs older..

If you are in Dubai go to Dubai branch...

Good luck


233411|Invite:15Mar2017|


----------



## hardi (Jan 27, 2017)

controlengineer said:


> In India you may apply through Passport seva kendra (no idea about complete process)
> 
> For UAE the process is very simple and convenient.
> 
> ...


Thank you Control Engineer for your response. Really useful.

Regards
Hardi


----------



## Ryanmic (Jul 30, 2014)

sultan_azam said:


> attestation not required for those documents
> 
> 
> basically people attest documents which are in black and white, however none of my documents were attested even though some were in b/w



Thanks Sultan

Cheers,
Michael


----------



## hardi (Jan 27, 2017)

hardi said:


> Thank you Control Engineer for your response. Really useful.
> 
> Regards
> Hardi


Mr. Control Engineer,

Application can be done through MOI App, however what about the payment? Does the payment is done through app as well?

Regards
Hardi


----------



## controlengineer (Feb 9, 2017)

hardi said:


> Mr. Control Engineer,
> 
> Application can be done through MOI App, however what about the payment? Does the payment is done through app as well?
> 
> ...


Yes through App only!


----------



## nitiniit07 (Jul 19, 2016)

Do i need my wife's name on my passport as a Mandate for visa filing ??

Sent from my Lenovo A7010a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rahul_UK183 (Mar 30, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> you can give alternate proof like a letter from college stating medium of instruction was english
> 
> format available on http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au.../1210457-letter-functional-english-proof.html


Hi Sultan..need some advise please for wife's English competency.

She did her grad thru correspondence so letter from college isnt possible. Her grad degree though does specifically mention that her medium of inst / education was English, attached

Any idea if this degree will suffice as proof ?

She did a 2 years full time masters, 
Marksheets and degree are in English.
I am not sure how easy it would be considering the college is now closed.

I also have her London UK, work ex letter which is in English.

Advice pls.. 









Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

nitiniit07 said:


> Do i need my wife's name on my passport as a Mandate for visa filing ??
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7010a48 using Tapatalk


no, spouse name in either of passport(yours or wife) will do

also, some PSK are strict to have spouse name in passport before issuing PCC


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

rahagarw said:


> Hi Sultan..need some advise please for wife's English competency.
> 
> She did her grad thru correspondence so letter from college isnt possible. Her grad degree though does specifically mention that her medium of inst / education was English, attached
> 
> ...


you can use this while filing visa application, however it is highly possible that case officers may not consider this as it was a correspondence course. In such scenario your wife will have to take any english skill testing exam and prove functional english level which i suppose wouldnt be tough for her


----------



## Rahul_UK183 (Mar 30, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> you can use this while filing visa application, however it is highly possible that case officers may not consider this as it was a correspondence course. In such scenario your wife will have to take any english skill testing exam and prove functional english level which i suppose wouldnt be tough for her


okay. However the marksheets or degree doesnt say it was a correspondence course.

https://www.border.gov.au/about/corporate/information/faqs/how-can-i-prove-i-have-functional-english

- Completed a degree, a higher degree, a diploma or a trade certificate that required at least two years of full-time study or training in an institution in or outside Australia and all instructions were in English.

As per this, can we submit a letter from master's college ? They have a campus and office in another city however the campus to which my wife went to is shut. The parent university maybe able to issue letter. I am anyway not using any spouse points. 

Please let us know


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

rahagarw said:


> okay. However the marksheets or degree doesnt say it was a correspondence course.
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/about/corporate/information/faqs/how-can-i-prove-i-have-functional-english
> 
> ...


the definition says FULL TIME STUDY


----------



## Rahul_UK183 (Mar 30, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> the definition says FULL TIME STUDY


Yes bro.. Master's was a full time study course. I was therefore asking if a letter for Master's will suffice ? 

Bachelor's wasnt full study. However degree doesnt say so but anyway chuck this.



Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## sharat47 (Jun 7, 2016)

Hello guys I have a question regarding medicals. I was invited for visa on 15th March and I intend to apply by next week. Should I do the medicals before visa lodge by using 'my health declarations' or only apply for medicals after visa lodge. If I'm doing after visa lodge, do I get the HAP ID only when CO contacts or sooner? 

My whole idea is to get a faster processing so need answers from you guys.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

sharat47 said:


> Hello guys I have a question regarding medicals. I was invited for visa on 15th March and I intend to apply by next week. Should I do the medicals before visa lodge by using 'my health declarations' or only apply for medicals after visa lodge. If I'm doing after visa lodge, do I get the HAP ID only when CO contacts or sooner?
> 
> My whole idea is to get a faster processing so need answers from you guys.


after visa lodge, generate HAP ID by yourself and get through with medicals within a week of visa lodge


----------



## ammarmp (Feb 8, 2017)

controlengineer said:


> First of all obtain PCC from UAE (Its very simple: Just apply through MOI mobile app and you will get it next day, Fees 150 AED), NO need to visit any police station.
> 
> Secondly, Visit BLS with following docs: (Fees:147AED)
> 
> ...


Thanks alot!.......... but what is BLS..?


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

rahagarw said:


> Yes bro.. Master's was a full time study course. I was therefore asking if a letter for Master's will suffice ?
> 
> Bachelor's wasnt full study. However degree doesnt say so but anyway chuck this.
> 
> ...


ok, in that case letter from university/college where masters was done will suffice


----------



## controlengineer (Feb 9, 2017)

ammarmp said:


> Thanks alot!.......... but what is BLS..?


BLS is an organization providing services to indian missions located abroad..
Sorry mate! seems you are from Pakistan its not applicable to you. I recommend to check with your embassy..


----------



## ammarmp (Feb 8, 2017)

controlengineer said:


> BLS is an organization providing services to indian missions located abroad..
> Sorry mate! seems you are from Pakistan its not applicable to you. I recommend to check with your embassy..


lol! I got really confused. I have heard this term but never really paid attention until you pointed it out!.

No, we dont need this kind of doc....pheww! 
Thanks!


----------



## nitiniit07 (Jul 19, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> no, spouse name in either of passport(yours or wife) will do
> 
> also, some PSK are strict to have spouse name in passport before issuing PCC


Thanks dude...I am in Bangalore so not sure hws the PSK here

Sent from my Lenovo A7010a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

nitiniit07 said:


> Thanks dude...I am in Bangalore so not sure hws the PSK here
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7010a48 using Tapatalk


every psk has some predefined rules of themselves which are not covered in general guidelines on PSK website

i think there shouldnt be much trouble at Bangalore PSK


----------



## psk_psk (Mar 21, 2016)

[15/04, 7:21 a.m.] PSK: http://www.iscah.com/unofficial-results-from-12th-april-skill-select-round/
[15/04, 7:21 a.m.] PSK: Any comments on this recent report from iscah...

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## psk_psk (Mar 21, 2016)

http://www.iscah.com/unofficial-results-from-12th-april-skill-select-round/

Any comments on this recent report from iscah...

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## namitc (Feb 14, 2017)

Hello,

I am in the process of filling out the 17 page appication form. Just want to know how, where and when do we upload all the supporting documents? Any information on this would be appreciated.

Regards.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

namitc said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am in the process of filling out the 17 page appication form. Just want to know how, where and when do we upload all the supporting documents? Any information on this would be appreciated.
> 
> Regards.


we get option to upload documents after filling 17 pages and paying visa fee


----------



## sonflyna (Jul 9, 2016)

Hi Friends,

I have been waiting for 189 Visa invite with 65 points> Below are my details:

ANZSCO Code: 261112 Sysyem Analyst

Total points: 65

Age - 30
Exp - 10
Edu - 15
Language - 10

EOI Submitted date (with 65 points) --> 2-Mar-17


Can someone let me know how long do I have to wait to the invite (approximately)?

As per previous year trend, the waiting time was around 7-8 months. Will there be any drastic change from yesteryear trend? 


Last cut-off date is 11-Aug-16 for System Analyst with 65 points.


----------



## desiaussie (Dec 2, 2015)

sonflyna said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have been waiting for 189 Visa invite with 65 points> Below are my details:
> 
> ...


The quota for this year has already exhausted. It'll again open in July now


----------



## sonflyna (Jul 9, 2016)

Thank you mate. You have any idea how long I have to wait to get the invite (approximately). Also, is it worth waiting for 189 with 65 points for the system analyst occupation. I am little tense. Kindly share your suggestions...


----------



## Rahul_UK183 (Mar 30, 2017)

sonflyna said:


> Thank you mate. You have any idea how long I have to wait to get the invite (approximately). Also, is it worth waiting for 189 with 65 points for the system analyst occupation. I am little tense. Kindly share your suggestions...


There are 70 and 75 pointers waiting for 189. Therefore 65 might take time to be honest.

I am also waiting with 70 score for 261111, in the same dilemma. 

Not sure how long though.



Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## sonflyna (Jul 9, 2016)

Oh..okay..Don't worry..You will surely get in the next invitation round as you have 70 score..Problem is only 65 scores...Have any idea about Victoria state sponsorship? Is the quota over for state sponsorship as well? Any idea? Thank you.


----------



## Rahul_UK183 (Mar 30, 2017)

sonflyna said:


> Oh..okay..Don't worry..You will surely get in the next invitation round as you have 70 score..Problem is only 65 scores...Have any idea about Victoria state sponsorship? Is the quota over for state sponsorship as well? Any idea? Thank you.


Victoria stopped issuing state sponsorship for 261111 / 261112 / ICT in Nov 2016.

http://www.sbs.com.au/yourlanguage/...ses-skilled-visa-applications-ict-occupations

Should restart in July 2017 hopefully.

I am hoping I should get through in July 2017 as I will have another 5 work ex points added on 1st July 2017, total increasing to 75 for 189.

However there is always a fear of occupation list getting revised. Let's see !! 


Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## sonflyna (Jul 9, 2016)

Oh..Didn't know that. I think I will have to wait for an year then. All the very best bro..


----------



## mbhasin1 (Apr 8, 2017)

Hello,
Thanks for sharing the post it has been very Knowledgeable, I need some advise based on my scenario, I was born in Iran and lived there for 12 years until 2000 and shifted to Dubai for 2 years and finally moved to India in 2002 and lived in India, Last year I worked in Singapore from 31st JAN 2016 till 5th Feb 2017. and now I am back in India, however my permanent address is in New Delhi but one month ago I shifted to Bangalore. I have done Bachelors (Full time from Delhi University) Masters - M.B.A ( part time) . Please help me with following doubts:
1> For how many countries do I need to apply PCC and when ?
2> Considering my Permanent address is in New delhi but currently I am in Bangalore do I need to get PCC from New Delhi or Bangalore and can I get it before the Initiation of Visa Application?
3>Do I need to get transcript for my Masters Degree also or only for my Bachelors?
4> ACS assessment mentions it would take only 8 Assessment per application and need to pay extra for every additional Assessment - I have Job experience with 6 Different organizations + 2 Educational Qualification (M.B.A & Bachelor's) + 2 Cisco Certifications + 1 MGMT Certification (ITIL)

Please advise as I am really confused due to my scattered background as where should I start with.

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

1. You have to get PCC from every country you have lived in the past 10 years for more then 12 months in total and the country whose passport you hold.
Please note that the 12 month rules applies even if you have stayed in that country for short periods several times, but when added up total more then 12 months
PCC is valid only for 12 months from the date of issue, so you have to ascertain from each country that you will be applying for, how much time they take to issue the PCC.
Accordingly you have to decide when to lodge the application for PCC.

2.If you are an Indian passport holder, you have to apply for passport through the Passport seva Kendra at Bangalore, since you are presently here.
When you should apply depends on how soon you are ready to submit your application to Immigration department 
3. You will need the transcript for both your Bachelors and Masters if you want to claim points for both of them.
4. You will have to make additional payments to ACS if you want to get all your education and employment assessed.

Application for PR is a money guzzling exercise and there is a thread on the forum which advises you against randomly applying for PR.
Read the thread and then decide if its worthwhile to apply for pr which will cost you nearly 10,000 AUD

The first step towards PR starts with getting yourself assessed by ACS and appearing for PTE-A or IELTS exams.
Once you have those 2 scores in hand, I am sure someone will guide how to proceed next

Cheers


----------



## Rahul_UK183 (Mar 30, 2017)

mbhasin1 said:


> Hello,
> Thanks for sharing the post it has been very Knowledgeable, I need some advise based on my scenario, I was born in Iran and lived there for 12 years until 2000 and shifted to Dubai for 2 years and finally moved to India in 2002 and lived in India, Last year I worked in Singapore from 31st JAN 2016 till 5th Feb 2017. and now I am back in India, however my permanent address is in New Delhi but one month ago I shifted to Bangalore. I have done Bachelors (Full time from Delhi University) Masters - M.B.A ( part time) . Please help me with following doubts:
> 1> For how many countries do I need to apply PCC and when ?
> 2> Considering my Permanent address is in New delhi but currently I am in Bangalore do I need to get PCC from New Delhi or Bangalore and can I get it before the Initiation of Visa Application?
> ...


1> For how many countries do I need to apply PCC and when ?
DIBP I believe should be interested in your last 10 years details.

Which country's passport do you hold ? If Indian then Indian and Singapore PCC would be relevant.

2> Considering my Permanent address is in New delhi but currently I am in Bangalore do I need to get PCC from New Delhi or Bangalore and can I get it before the Initiation of Visa Application?

PCC is country specific therefore any PSK, Blore or Delhi wouldnt make any difference.

3>Do I need to get transcript for my Masters Degree also or only for my Bachelors?

I have both and I shared both. However points were gained only Bachelors and ACS was done against it based on chosen role 261111, so decide accordingly. 

4> ACS assessment mentions it would take only 8 Assessment per application and need to pay extra for every additional Assessment - I have Job experience with 6 Different organizations + 2 Educational Qualification (M.B.A & Bachelor's) + 2 Cisco Certifications + 1 MGMT Certification (ITIL)

This again depends on ANZSCO code that you have chosen and your Roles and Resp.

This is purely from my understanding and experience so far. Apologies if inadvertently I have provided any incorrect information, will let the experts corroborate.


----------



## hardi (Jan 27, 2017)

hardi said:


> Mr. Control Engineer,
> 
> Application can be done through MOI App, however what about the payment? Does the payment is done through app as well?
> 
> ...


Hi Control Engineer,

I think its my hard luck. I tried on MOI website to get the PCC. However, register was a problem since my emirates ID was not registered in Foreign and Registry department.

I tried to get it done from Dubai Police Website. Having completed the application, I submitted it with 220 Dh payment and received the acknowledgement. However, I have to visit nearest police station for verification owing to non availability of data. 
Upon approval, certificate will be issued.

Phew !!!!!!! Have to retrun to Police Department now...

Regards
Hardi


----------



## Ryanmic (Jul 30, 2014)

Hey Guys,
Any idea on CO allocation timeframe recently for 189? will it differ based on the ANZSCO codes

Regards,
michael


----------



## desiaussie (Dec 2, 2015)

micdinesh said:


> Hey Guys,
> Any idea on CO allocation timeframe recently for 189? will it differ based on the ANZSCO codes
> 
> Regards,
> michael


When did you apply for visa


----------



## Ryanmic (Jul 30, 2014)

desiaussie said:


> When did you apply for visa


I Lodged the PR application on 09th Apr 2017 (PCC and Medicals pending ) 

To complete the PCC, I need the Reference letters, So just trying to understand the current timelines.

Regards,
Michael


----------



## desiaussie (Dec 2, 2015)

micdinesh said:


> I Lodged the PR application on 09th Apr 2017 (PCC and Medicals pending )
> 
> To complete the PCC, I need the Reference letters, So just trying to understand the current timelines.
> 
> ...


For PCC, you donot need any reference letter. You can apply for PCC in your local passport office. 
If your passport has the same address as your current address, you can recieve the PCC on the same day. If you have different address on your passport than the passport office will order police verification. After the report submitted by police, you can collect the PCC from your passport office.


----------



## vivek_ntm (Feb 10, 2017)

desiaussie said:


> For PCC, you donot need any reference letter. You can apply for PCC in your local passport office.
> If your passport has the same address as your current address, you can recieve the PCC on the same day. If you have different address on your passport than the passport office will order police verification. After the report submitted by police, you can collect the PCC from your passport office.


For Singapore PCC, the CO letter is needed and only then can set the appointment for PCC.


----------



## Ryanmic (Jul 30, 2014)

desiaussie said:


> For PCC, you donot need any reference letter. You can apply for PCC in your local passport office.
> If your passport has the same address as your current address, you can recieve the PCC on the same day. If you have different address on your passport than the passport office will order police verification. After the report submitted by police, you can collect the PCC from your passport office.


Thanks dude for your reply.
Indian Embassy in Singapore asking for a referral letter  to issue PCC.

Any idea on the timelines you have seen so far on the CO allocations?

Regards,
Michael


----------



## vivek_ntm (Feb 10, 2017)

micdinesh said:


> Thanks dude for your reply.
> Indian Embassy in Singapore asking for a referral letter  to issue PCC.
> 
> Any idea on the timelines you have seen so far on the CO allocations?
> ...


Oh you meant Indian PCC from Indian Embassy in Singapore? I applied for my wife on Sunday and got an SMS today that they are dispatching via courier by tomorrow. I didn't apply since I was traveling, however I'm applying tomorrow morning and I believe it should arrive by Friday. For reference letter, you can just show the Invite Letter, you can download from Skillselect.

However, for Singapore PCC they need letter from CO. So once you frontload all documents (make payment) and when CO is allocated he/she will request for missing documents, in this case Singapore PCC. You can print the letter and submit for SG PCC.

Regarding CO allocation, I think they will contact within 2 weeks. But it could be longer for some people for whatever reason but we will never know that.


----------



## desiaussie (Dec 2, 2015)

micdinesh said:


> Thanks dude for your reply.
> Indian Embassy in Singapore asking for a referral letter  to issue PCC.
> 
> Any idea on the timelines you have seen so far on the CO allocations?
> ...


10-15 days, this is the ongoing trend for software engineers. Many got direct grant within 7-10 days of filing the visa.


----------



## Ryanmic (Jul 30, 2014)

vivek_ntm said:


> Oh you meant Indian PCC from Indian Embassy in Singapore? I applied for my wife on Sunday and got an SMS today that they are dispatching via courier by tomorrow. I didn't apply since I was traveling, however I'm applying tomorrow morning and I believe it should arrive by Friday. For reference letter, you can just show the Invite Letter, you can download from Skillselect.
> 
> However, for Singapore PCC they need letter from CO. So once you frontload all documents (make payment) and when CO is allocated he/she will request for missing documents, in this case Singapore PCC. You can print the letter and submit for SG PCC.
> 
> Regarding CO allocation, I think they will contact within 2 weeks. But it could be longer for some people for whatever reason but we will never know that.


Sorry i was not clear earlier, my case is working other way around.

My appeal and application for Singapore PCC was approved with just the invitation letter. They now called us for Fingerprint scanning ,Booked an appointment for friday.

But Indian Embassy via BLS is not accepting the Invitation letter.
They are not even accepting my form and insisting on reference letter, My bad luck.


Regards,
Michael


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

micdinesh said:


> Hey Guys,
> Any idea on CO allocation timeframe recently for 189? will it differ based on the ANZSCO codes
> 
> Regards,
> michael


i think the co allocation time is still 28 days(max)


----------



## Ryanmic (Jul 30, 2014)

desiaussie said:


> 10-15 days, this is the ongoing trend for software engineers. Many got direct grant within 7-10 days of filing the visa.


Thanks . will wait, no other go 

are You going to pursue 189 or 190 ? as per your signature I see you have two options.

Cheers,
Michael


----------



## vivek_ntm (Feb 10, 2017)

micdinesh said:


> Sorry i was not clear earlier, my case is working other way around.
> 
> My appeal and application for Singapore PCC was approved with just the invitation letter. They now called us for Fingerprint scanning ,Booked an appointment for friday.
> 
> ...


Oh I see, did you go to the one in Tanjong Pagar or Little India. I submitted at Little India.


----------



## Ryanmic (Jul 30, 2014)

vivek_ntm said:


> Oh I see, did you go to the one in Tanjong Pagar or Little India. I submitted at Little India.


Thanks Dude.
Let me try Little India this time.
Planning to go with immi screen shots as additional proof 

Cheers,
Michael

Sent from my SM-N915G using Tapatalk


----------



## kptPP (Jul 18, 2016)

Regarding passport size photo to be uploaded->how to do " labelling the photo" ?


----------



## abhishekv (Oct 6, 2016)

Hi all

I am just about getting ready to upload my documents to DIBP and I was wondering if it's necessary to get all documents e.g it returns, bank statements notarized and/or color printed?

Please share your experience on what's worked for you.

Thanks

Abhishek

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

kptPP said:


> Regarding passport size photo to be uploaded->how to do " labelling the photo" ?


labeling ???


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

abhishekv said:


> Hi all
> 
> I am just about getting ready to upload my documents to DIBP and I was wondering if it's necessary to get all documents e.g it returns, bank statements notarized and/or color printed?
> 
> ...


i had a mix of documents - some color, some b/w


----------



## abhishekv (Oct 6, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> i had a mix of documents - some color, some b/w


Ok thanks. And did you notarize them?

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

abhishekv said:


> Ok thanks. And did you notarize them?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


no i didnt


----------



## sharat47 (Jun 7, 2016)

I am going to apply for my 190 visa. Could you guys please let me know if there is any document which I'm missing from the below:

1.passport (bio page only)
2.education transcripts and certificates
3.birth certificate
4.english scores
5.PCC
6.resume
7.skills assement
8.passport size pic
9.form 80
10.form 1221

I have no work experience so none of tax returns, salary,etc apply to my case. Is there anything else other than above mentioned docs?

One more question, where do I attach the birth certificate?


----------



## abhishekv (Oct 6, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> no i didnt


Cheers, sultan_azam


Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Lokesh1984 (Apr 25, 2017)

*Regarding fees*

Hi All,

I am from New Delhi and looking forward to apply for 189 category visa for Australia. Can someone please tell me the total fees from the starting process to landing in Australia and its breakdown. In addition, can someone please tell me how to get started.

Thanks in Advance!

Lokesh


----------



## abhishekv (Oct 6, 2016)

Lokesh1984 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am from New Delhi and looking forward to apply for 189 category visa for Australia. Can someone please tell me the total fees from the starting process to landing in Australia and its breakdown. In addition, can someone please tell me how to get started.
> 
> ...


There are plenty of threads on the forum which talk about this. One of them is

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/showthread.php?t=1239201

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## catchdwind (May 4, 2016)

*Health Assessment*

Hi guys,

I've already booked an appointment for health assessment prior to receiving ITA.

Would you reckon I wait until my health assessment is done and/or uploaded to my immi account before proceeding with my Visa application? Or it doesn't matter even if I apply before that?

My concern is mainly in responding to the question "Has the applicant done migration health assessment in the last 12 months?" Answering YES after only completing the assessment (before it's updated on immi account) may attract a CO to my case even before it's uploaded. I was told it would take 2 - 5 business days to do so.


----------



## Phattu_tota (Dec 17, 2016)

catchdwind said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I've already booked an appointment for health assessment prior to receiving ITA.
> 
> ...


You have answered your question. 
Its recommended to do the medicals and get that uploaded to immiaccount, and then lodge visa.

1 week wait is better than the endless wait if CO contacts you for medicals and then vanishes.


----------



## ansmirza (Feb 13, 2017)

Hello Folks .. 

I am trying to fill my 189 Visa Application ..

Does the employment history in 189 application gets automatically pulled from EOI ??

I know my ACS and English test was pulled automatically pulled .. but employment history was not pulled.


is this an issue ?? I am sure i updated my employment history in EOI and that is how my points were reflected


----------



## mrsella (Mar 29, 2017)

Can someone explain about the passport photo? Are there guidelines for that?

Second, do the documents that I will be attaching need to be certified/notarized? DIBP says they do. This is what is throwing me off "Unless asked to do otherwise, you should provide 'certified copies' of original documents, rather than the original documents." 

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa/Info


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

ansmirza said:


> Hello Folks ..
> 
> I am trying to fill my 189 Visa Application ..
> 
> ...


i think it gets pulled off automatically however we also get option to enter employment details while filling visa application.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

mrsella said:


> Can someone explain about the passport photo? Are there guidelines for that?
> 
> Second, do the documents that I will be attaching need to be certified/notarized? DIBP says they do. This is what is throwing me off "Unless asked to do otherwise, you should provide 'certified copies' of original documents, rather than the original documents."
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa/Info


photo guidelines ---
https://www.passports.gov.au/passpo...ssportphotographguidelines/Pages/default.aspx


----------



## mrsella (Mar 29, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> photo guidelines ---
> https://www.passports.gov.au/passpo...ssportphotographguidelines/Pages/default.aspx


Thank you for the link. One more question, the photo has to be taken at a professional studio (and scanned) or I can take it myself and upload it as a .jpeg?


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

mrsella said:


> Thank you for the link. One more question, the photo has to be taken at a professional studio (and scanned) or I can take it myself and upload it as a .jpeg?


you can go for one if you can get a good photograph of yourself by yourself

keep in mind the standards advised by them


----------



## charansingh.sai (Mar 1, 2017)

Hello Friends,

Firstly, I want to thank each and every member of this forum for the knowledge sharing, guidance and support.

I have achieved my dream score of 79+ in my first attempt. Perhaps, it wouldn't have been possible if wouldn't have come aross this wonderful forum which kept me motivating and made me realise that nothing is impossible. 

I will be applying for ACS accesment this weekend. My wife got 57+ in each module and that allows me to claim additional 5 points from her as her occupation is also in SOL.

My Occupation code will be 2613*** (Software Engineer)

My points breakup:
Age: 30
Education: 15
PTE : 20
Partner points : 5 (optional) 

Total: 65 (70 if claimed partner)

If i just go with 65 (without claiming partner points) and lodge my EOI say in the 3rd week of May. When can i expect the invitation? 

Or is it worth spending extra 500$ for partners ACS accesment and claim 5 extra points? How quick would it be with 70 points?

Thanks,
Charan

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryanmic (Jul 30, 2014)

sultan_azam said:


> you can go for one if you can get a good photograph of yourself by yourself
> 
> keep in mind the standards advised by them



Sorry Quick question.. when the photo needs to be uploaded is it after the CO contact?

I don't see it in my list of attachment options, Am I missing something?

Regards,
Michael


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

micdinesh said:


> Sorry Quick question.. when the photo needs to be uploaded is it after the CO contact?
> 
> I don't see it in my list of attachment options, Am I missing something?
> 
> ...


uploading photograph is not mandatory.... i uploaded it after CO request


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

charansingh.sai said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> Firstly, I want to thank each and every member of this forum for the knowledge sharing, guidance and support.
> 
> ...


Hey Charan.. i hope you have got reply to this in separate thread


----------



## Ryanmic (Jul 30, 2014)

sultan_azam said:


> uploading photograph is not mandatory.... i uploaded it after CO request


Still waiting for CO contact.

Thanks Dude


----------



## sharat47 (Jun 7, 2016)

Hello sultan, I just need your advice with respect to national identity document. For my health declarations, it asked a question 'does this applicant have a national identity card?' to which I answered 'no'. Another question in it was 'does applicant have other identity documents?' to which I answered 'yes' and provided my birth certificate.

The reason why I didn't put birth certificate in first question is because it asked for a 'card'. The second question didn't ask for a 'national id'. So I provided by birth certificate. My question is for form 80, it asks for ''a national ID document or number', so should I include the birth certificate so that I do not contradict myself with the my health declarations form?


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

birth certificate is not a national identity document , you can leave it blank in form 80 or else provide aadhar/voter id etc


----------



## catchdwind (May 4, 2016)

Thanks.



Phattu_tota said:


> You have answered your question.
> Its recommended to do the medicals and get that uploaded to immiaccount, and then lodge visa.
> 
> 1 week wait is better than the endless wait if CO contacts you for medicals and then vanishes.


----------



## sameen (Nov 2, 2016)

When the CO contacted, he gave us the list of missing documents including PCC and Medicals for both me and my husband.

In response, I uploaded the relevant documents for delay of my medicals (Form 1022 and Ultrasound report). Shall I email and ask them if medicals for my husband can also be delayed?

Thanks for your help.




sultan_azam said:


> he can also delay unless DIBP specifically mentions your husband to do medicals,
> 
> in my case both of us were allowed to do medicals after delivery of baby


----------



## Lokesh1984 (Apr 25, 2017)

*English language assessment*

Hi All,

Can someone please tell me if english language assessment/test is accepted from following bodies regardless of my profession i.e. Computer Science (IT).
TOEFL
PTE
IELTS
OET
CAE

Which one of them should I prepare for and why.

Thanks in advance!
Lokesh


----------



## namitc (Feb 14, 2017)

micdinesh said:


> Still waiting for CO contact.
> 
> Thanks Dude


Hey buddy,

Our profiles are very similar. You are lucky that CO did not get in contact with you until you submitted your medicals and PCC. I am confident that you would get a direct grant now.

Good luck bro!


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

sameen said:


> When the CO contacted, he gave us the list of missing documents including PCC and Medicals for both me and my husband.
> 
> In response, I uploaded the relevant documents for delay of my medicals (Form 1022 and Ultrasound report). Shall I email and ask them if medicals for my husband can also be delayed?
> 
> Thanks for your help.


DIBP will request you if they need your husband to carry on with medicals, wait for them


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Lokesh1984 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can someone please tell me if english language assessment/test is accepted from following bodies regardless of my profession i.e. Computer Science (IT).
> TOEFL
> ...


being an IT professional you wont need an english test for skill assessment

however for EOI points test and visa application you can take any of the mentioned tests, PTE, IELTS & TOEFL are taken by many. CAE & OET test takers are less in number

i have taken IELTS & PTE, i found PTE to be easier


----------



## pradeepon4u (Sep 13, 2016)

Hi All,
Do we have an option to choose/select to send our PTE scores to DIBP ?

I tried and couldn't find. Later while attempting a search I came to know the scores are sent automatically to DIBP when we select Australia during the test registration.

Kindly confirm.


Sent from my Le X507 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

pradeepon4u said:


> Hi All,
> Do we have an option to choose/select to send our PTE scores to DIBP ?
> 
> I tried and couldn't find. Later while attempting a search I came to know the scores are sent automatically to DIBP when we select Australia during the test registration.
> ...


Hey Pradeep.. i think i have replied to this on another thread


----------



## sameen (Nov 2, 2016)

It's 28 days as of today (deadline as mentioned in the document), my status on immiaccount appears to be as "Information Requested". Is this something to worry about? 

I didn't click on "Information Provided" button as I assume I still have to provide the documents at later stage.

Quote:
Originally Posted by sameen:
When the CO contacted, he gave us the list of missing documents including PCC and Medicals for both me and my husband.

In response, I uploaded the relevant documents for delay of my medicals (Form 1022 and Ultrasound report). Shall I email and ask them if medicals for my husband can also be delayed?

Thanks for your help.

-------

DIBP will request you if they need your husband to carry on with medicals, wait for them


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

sameen said:


> It's 28 days as of today (deadline as mentioned in the document), my status on immiaccount appears to be as "Information Requested". Is this something to worry about?
> 
> I didn't click on "Information Provided" button as I assume I still have to provide the documents at later stage.
> 
> ...


nothing to worry, they requested something and you have provided evidence regarding delay in providing the requested thing, you havent pressed IP button which is a correct thing in your case, CO will respond in some week, dont worry


----------



## sameen (Nov 2, 2016)

Thank you 



sultan_azam said:


> nothing to worry, they requested something and you have provided evidence regarding delay in providing the requested thing, you havent pressed IP button which is a correct thing in your case, CO will respond in some week, dont worry


----------



## Mannath (Dec 13, 2016)

Hi,

I need a small clarification regarding the documents to be submitted. I do not have payslips for around 3 years in my current organization. When checked with HR team, they have mentioned that the old system was moved to a new one and they didnot keep the backup of the old data. Can I submit Form 26AS or ITR V for those years along with bank statements instead if payslips. Please suggest.

-Pradeep


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Mannath said:


> Hi,
> 
> I need a small clarification regarding the documents to be submitted. I do not have payslips for around 3 years in my current organization. When checked with HR team, they have mentioned that the old system was moved to a new one and they didnot keep the backup of the old data. Can I submit Form 26AS or ITR V for those years along with bank statements instead if payslips. Please suggest.
> 
> -Pradeep


tax documents will prove the point, however having 1-2 payslips per year will be good


----------



## Mannath (Dec 13, 2016)

Thank you Sultan,yeah but I do not have the payslips and HR team was not helpful in that regard, so tax docs + bank statemets should serve the purpose,right ?


sultan_azam said:


> tax documents will prove the point, however having 1-2 payslips per year will be good


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Mannath said:


> Thank you Sultan,yeah but I do not have the payslips and HR team was not helpful in that regard, so tax docs + bank statemets should serve the purpose,right ?


hmmm, it will serve the purpose but we never know if DIBP goes adamant after the payslips, by the way exactly which years payslips you are missing, if it is too old then you can politely say that you dont have such old payslips, at that time you havent planned to apply for Australian PR in future.


----------



## Mannath (Dec 13, 2016)

I do not have payslips from Dec 2012 to March 2016.


sultan_azam said:


> hmmm, it will serve the purpose but we never know if DIBP goes adamant after the payslips, by the way exactly which years payslips you are missing, if it is too old then you can politely say that you dont have such old payslips, at that time you havent planned to apply for Australian PR in future.


----------



## chubs3 (Oct 15, 2016)

controlengineer said:


> In India you may apply through Passport seva kendra (no idea about complete process)
> 
> For UAE the process is very simple and convenient.
> 
> ...


Hi controlengineer,

Do you have any idea of how to get Qatar PCC?

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks
Chubasco


----------



## Tejinder297 (Mar 1, 2017)

Dear friends,

I had applied for PR VISA 189, August 2016 with below details:
Skilled - Independent (SI 189)
CHAUHAN, Tejinder Singh (12/10/1984,M)
Request ID XXXXXXXX
File BCC2016/XXXXXXX
Passport no - XXXXXXX, 
Client ID No XXXXXX

*Edited - no personal information please - kaju/moderator
*
Not getting any reply back from them. Please could you guys assist me with the contact number's of DIBP. So that I can enquire for Grants.

Please help.
Regards
Tejinder singh


----------



## hardi (Jan 27, 2017)

*Info*

Hi Sultan,

Just a quick one, is it really required to submit Form 16 and Tax proof docs?? What if I just submit all offers letters, promotion letters, increment letters, reference letters, and all payslips? Wouldn't it be sufficient enough?? 


Regards

Hardik


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

hardi said:


> Hi Sultan,
> 
> Just a quick one, is it really required to submit Form 16 and Tax proof docs?? What if I just submit all offers letters, promotion letters, increment letters, reference letters, and all payslips? Wouldn't it be sufficient enough??
> 
> ...


third party docs like tax proofs, bank statement strengthen the case, 

you can provide form 26 AS if you dont have form 16


----------



## hardi (Jan 27, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> third party docs like tax proofs, bank statement strengthen the case,
> 
> you can provide form 26 AS if you dont have form 16


Alright, thanks Sultan.

Two queries:-

(1) I have uploaded Form 80 and 121 and have cited few documents references such as PAN CARD, Emirates ID, training certificates? Do I need to upload these documents as well??

(2) I went to BLS International Sharjah, UAE for India PCC. But they are asking for request letter stating for PCC requirements? I dont understand why they want this. I am already attaching an application request (A4 paper hand written) to have PCC India for Australia immigration purpose along with invite letter.

Can you advice what can be done here to convince those guys? 

Regards
Hardi


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

hardi said:


> Alright, thanks Sultan.
> 
> Two queries:-
> 
> ...



1. no need to upload those things

2. i have zero experience with BLS, that application didnt worked ??

may be vikaschandra can guide on this


----------



## vivek_ntm (Feb 10, 2017)

hardi said:


> Alright, thanks Sultan.
> 
> Two queries:-
> 
> ...


Regarding item 2, BLS. I don't know about the BLS in Sharjah but the BLS in Singapore accepted the Invite Letter, so you can perhaps try with that.


----------



## Subhash Bohra (Jan 27, 2016)

Hi Sultan 

First of all Thank you for this detailed post which am sure helping others.

I have query regarding Indian PCC. My current address is different than the one on passport. My passport address is of my home town. 

Now, If i have to apply for PCC from passport website only then can i apply for PCC of that address only which is on passport. I can go there inperson and do the formalities.

Will this work fine or is there any issue in this scenario


----------



## controlengineer (Feb 9, 2017)

hardi said:


> sultan_azam said:
> 
> 
> > third party docs like tax proofs, bank statement strengthen the case,
> ...


Hardi

Yes you can use invitation letter...and doc checklist from dibp website...seems BLS dont follow any standards...i didnt provide any proof for application in Abu Dhabi...good luck


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Subhash Bohra said:


> Hi Sultan
> 
> First of all Thank you for this detailed post which am sure helping others.
> 
> ...


you should mention current address while filling pcc application form, have an address proof for current address when visiting PSK, acceptable address proofs are given on psk website, this scenario will be better if psk initiates police verification

psk - passport seva kendra


----------



## hardi (Jan 27, 2017)

controlengineer said:


> Hardi
> 
> Yes you can use invitation letter...and doc checklist from dibp website...seems BLS dont follow any standards...i didnt provide any proof for application in Abu Dhabi...good luck


Thanks Mate,

Will me check out. Will provide an update on the same.

Regards
Hardi


----------



## Subhash Bohra (Jan 27, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> you should mention current address while filling pcc application form, have an address proof for current address when visiting PSK, acceptable address proofs are given on psk website, this scenario will be better if psk initiates police verification
> 
> psk - passport seva kendra


Ok let me try that, but i have read somewhere on this forum that if your current address and passport address is same then you get PCC in one days. 

I also want to know for how many months/years this PCC is valid ? I am planning to submit EOI with PCC and Medicals both (or just PCC).


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Subhash Bohra said:


> Ok let me try that, but i have read somewhere on this forum that if your current address and passport address is same then you get PCC in one days.


not in every case 



Subhash Bohra said:


> I also want to know for how many months/years this PCC is valid ? I am planning to submit EOI with PCC and Medicals both (or just PCC).


DIBP will consider it valid for an year


----------



## sameen (Nov 2, 2016)

*PCC Validity*

Hi Sultan,

The PCC I got from Pakistan states that it is valid for 3 months. So I need not to renew it after 3 months?



sultan_azam said:


> not in every case
> 
> 
> 
> DIBP will consider it valid for an year


----------



## Mannath (Dec 13, 2016)

*Questions regarding documents submission*

Hi All,

I've been able to submit the 189 PR visa application and in the process of submitting the documents.This is possible only because of the guidance and answers from many expats out here who are always willing to help others who are in need.Thanks all for all your support. Yet again,I got stuck in a critical phase of the visa application, please help me to clear this phase through - 

1) Can we submit the color scan copies of the proof documents for all categories i.e Travel,Birth,Qualification,Employment etc.
2) I have originals for payslips,Form 26AS,ITR V.Can we submit the originals or do we need to take a color scan of these proofs also. Same is the case with ACS assessment and PTE Score report. Can we submit originals?
3) Do the bankstatements need to be stamped and signed by bank authority or can we submit the bank statements downloaded from netbanking?
4) Do we need to notarize the payslips?How many payslips per year need to be submitted?
5) For my current employment,I dont have payslips for couple of years as I lost them when the Payroll website is changed to a new one.I've bank statement,Form 26AS,ITR V to prove the salary credits. Is that fine?
6) Are there any specific documents that need to be notarized other than color scan?
7) Going by the current trend any idea like how many days its taking for CO to get alloted and after allotment for the grant?

Please help me out the answers.

Thanks,
Pradeep


----------



## Rahul_UK183 (Mar 30, 2017)

Mannath said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I've been able to submit the 189 PR visa application and in the process of submitting the documents.This is possible only because of the guidance and answers from many expats out here who are always willing to help others who are in need.Thanks all for all your support. Yet again,I got stuck in a critical phase of the visa application, please help me to clear this phase through -
> 
> ...


Color scan of all docs is perfectly fine for visa application lodgement. If you printing anything off internet (bank statements) color copy is fine. Notary / certified copy isn't mandatory.

If the missing payslips aren't from recent years, please compensate by attaching bank statements / ITR / PF details etc.

CO can be allocated as early as 7 days or maybe later. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mannath (Dec 13, 2016)

Thank you Rahul_UK183 for the replies.

Payslips are not available from Dec,2012 to April,2016.Please suggest, Can I compensate by attaching bank statements / ITR / PF details etc.

Thanks,
Pradeep



Rahul_UK183 said:


> Color scan of all docs is perfectly fine for visa application lodgement. If you printing anything off internet (bank statements) color copy is fine. Notary / certified copy isn't mandatory.
> 
> If the missing payslips aren't from recent years, please compensate by attaching bank statements / ITR / PF details etc.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rahul_UK183 (Mar 30, 2017)

Mannath said:


> Thank you Rahul_UK183 for the replies.
> 
> Payslips are not available from Dec,2012 to April,2016.Please suggest, Can I compensate by attaching bank statements / ITR / PF details etc.
> 
> ...


That's a really long period. Are you still with the same organisation ?

Well i think thats the only option if u can't manage payslips.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rahul_UK183 (Mar 30, 2017)

Mannath said:


> Thank you Rahul_UK183 for the replies.
> 
> Payslips are not available from Dec,2012 to April,2016.Please suggest, Can I compensate by attaching bank statements / ITR / PF details etc.
> 
> ...


Just read your post, as the employer is same I do not anticipate any issues. Please ensure you have last 10-12 months payslips along with all other supportive bank statements / ITR etc. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

sameen said:


> Hi Sultan,
> 
> The PCC I got from Pakistan states that it is valid for 3 months. So I need not to renew it after 3 months?


no need to renew unless DIBP asks for it


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Mannath said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I've been able to submit the 189 PR visa application and in the process of submitting the documents.This is possible only because of the guidance and answers from many expats out here who are always willing to help others who are in need.Thanks all for all your support. Yet again,I got stuck in a critical phase of the visa application, please help me to clear this phase through -
> 
> ...


1. yes, submit the color scans
2. submit the originals - you mean hardcopy ?? in PR process we take color scan and submit it online, no need to send hardcopy anywhere unless specifically asked
3. submit the bank statement downloaded from bank, if DIBP wants they will verify it with bank
4. i didnt notarize any of my document, 1 payslip per 4 or 6 month is good enough to show continuing employment
5. give what you have at the moment
6. generally they say to notarize any b/w document but in my case i havent notarized any document though few were in b/w
7. maximum 28 days for co allotment, time period for grant is unpredictable


----------



## Mannath (Dec 13, 2016)

Thank you sultan_azam for the answers.

I have few more questions to be clarified -

1) Does the CO/DIBP do the verification of our employment both current and previous?If yes, how stringent will it be?
2) The name of my previous organization got changed,are there any specific documents to provide in this case?
3) There is also difference in my name in Passport,experience letter and in some of my qualification documents. Passport has complete surname 'Mannath',however some of the other certificates just have initial 'M'. Do I need to do any affidavit in this case?
4) Also, for my current employment, I have statutory declaration from my senior colleague which I've provided as a proof while submitting assessment to ACS.Can I submit the same in the visa application?

Please help me with the answers.

Thanks,
Pradeep



sultan_azam said:


> 1. yes, submit the color scans
> 2. submit the originals - you mean hardcopy ?? in PR process we take color scan and submit it online, no need to send hardcopy anywhere unless specifically asked
> 3. submit the bank statement downloaded from bank, if DIBP wants they will verify it with bank
> 4. i didnt notarize any of my document, 1 payslip per 4 or 6 month is good enough to show continuing employment
> ...


----------



## Mannath (Dec 13, 2016)

Hi Rahul,

Thanks for the answers. Posted some questions in my previous reply,please help me with the answers.


Rahul_UK183 said:


> Just read your post, as the employer is same I do not anticipate any issues. Please ensure you have last 10-12 months payslips along with all other supportive bank statements / ITR etc.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## hardi (Jan 27, 2017)

*Info - General*



hardi said:


> Thanks Mate,
> 
> Will me check out. Will provide an update on the same.
> 
> ...


Dear Sultan/Control Engineer,

I have been to BLS International Sharjah for India PCC. It has been informed me that first passport confirmation shall be done by Consulate of India which does take a minimum of 1 and max of 2 days. They have taken the passport copy and I am waiting for their customer representative call. After then I have to submit all the documents. 

This is the current status.

Regards
Hardi


----------



## controlengineer (Feb 9, 2017)

hardi said:


> hardi said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Mate,
> ...


Hi Hardi

I texted u my cell ..u can call me to discuss..


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

hardi said:


> Dear Sultan/Control Engineer,
> 
> I have been to BLS International Sharjah for India PCC. It has been informed me that first passport confirmation shall be done by Consulate of India which does take a minimum of 1 and max of 2 days. They have taken the passport copy and I am waiting for their customer representative call. After then I have to submit all the documents.
> 
> ...


good luck, hope it gets through soon


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Mannath said:


> Thank you sultan_azam for the answers.
> 
> I have few more questions to be clarified -
> 
> ...


1. DIBP is interested to do verification for experience points claimed, if you have worked in 5 companies and claimed experience points involving all of them then DIBP can do in all 5 or just 1, it is on their wish, which is basically controlled by clarity of documents submitted by applicant

you can have a look on my employment verification - http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...alia/1056546-my-employment-interview-ahc.html

2. provide name change letter from HR of that company (if possible), along with contact details of person signing the letter

3. let DIBP ask justification for this difference in name, ideally they can ask clarification, i think having an affidavit will help, *let experts comment more on this point*

4. if possible get a rnr letter from HR and have comfortable sleep


----------



## mohsinkhan2006 (Dec 7, 2016)

hardi said:


> Dear Sultan/Control Engineer,
> 
> I have been to BLS International Sharjah for India PCC. It has been informed me that first passport confirmation shall be done by Consulate of India which does take a minimum of 1 and max of 2 days. They have taken the passport copy and I am waiting for their customer representative call. After then I have to submit all the documents.
> 
> ...


Better not to wait for their call..instead call them and check.
I called them the next day after giving passport copy and they informed everything is ok and you can go ahead and apply for the PCC.


----------



## bubaijoy (Oct 21, 2016)

Hi,
I have a small query or rather reconfirmation : for paying the PR fee -189 (3600+1800+900) = 6300 = INR 320000 (approx) from India..is the ICICI Travel card the best option? Does it allow to do a single transaction of around 320000 to pay the fee? And what about Name on the Card? ususally these cards do not have a person name.. Please do let me know


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

bubaijoy said:


> Hi,
> I have a small query or rather reconfirmation : for paying the PR fee -189 (3600+1800+900) = 6300 = INR 320000 (approx) from India..is the ICICI Travel card the best option? Does it allow to do a single transaction of around 320000 to pay the fee? And what about Name on the Card? ususally these cards do not have a person name.. Please do let me know


load 100 Aud extra, ICICI travel card is good option


----------



## hardi (Jan 27, 2017)

controlengineer said:


> Hi Hardi
> 
> I texted u my cell ..u can call me to discuss..


Dear Control Engineer,

I have your no. with me. Thank for your extended help. 

I had been informed yesterday by BLS Sharjah that the passport verification has been completed from CGI and henceforth, I have today submitted my passport and documents for PCC. Hope to get within a week.

This is the last piece of document pending from my end. 

By the Control Engineer, have you been granted your visa?

Regards
Hardi


----------



## bubaijoy (Oct 21, 2016)

Thanks for the Reply Sultan_Azam .. But does that ICICI travel card allow to do online fee transaction? of such a big amount?..i am concerned since it does not have a name on it


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

bubaijoy said:


> Thanks for the Reply Sultan_Azam .. But does that ICICI travel card allow to do online fee transaction? of such a big amount?..i am concerned since it does not have a name on it


yes, i have paid with the same


----------



## bubaijoy (Oct 21, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> yes, i have paid with the same


Thankyou so much sir.. I am gonna go get it..and AUD 6400 should be enough i guess


----------



## Mannath (Dec 13, 2016)

Hi Sultan_azam,

Thank you for posting such an useful post.I have been referring this post while lodging my application.
I've a question,I've lodged my visa application on May 05,2017 and I've a medicals appointment on May 26.2017. Can I upload the appointment letter,just to make CO aware that I am going on a medical test in a near future date to get a direct grant?
If yes, how to upload(I mean, as what document type) should I upload the Medicals appointment. 
Thanks,
Pradeep


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Mannath said:


> Hi Sultan_azam,
> 
> Thank you for posting such an useful post.I have been referring this post while lodging my application.
> I've a question,I've lodged my visa application on May 05,2017 and I've a medicals appointment on May 26.2017. Can I upload the appointment letter,just to make CO aware that I am going on a medical test in a near future date to get a direct grant?
> ...



There is no facility or advantage in uploading an appointment for medical confirmation 

Upload the medical results once you have them 

Cheers


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Mannath said:


> Hi Sultan_azam,
> 
> Thank you for posting such an useful post.I have been referring this post while lodging my application.
> I've a question,I've lodged my visa application on May 05,2017 and I've a medicals appointment on May 26.2017. Can I upload the appointment letter,just to make CO aware that I am going on a medical test in a near future date to get a direct grant?
> ...


even if you upload any document and if case officer picks up your file before medical reports are uploaded, then they will intimate you to do the medicals, appointment letter is not confirmation of medicals

so do nothing, wait for 26th May and get through with medicals


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

The Medical results are uploaded by the clinic which conducts them. You don't need to do anything from your end regarding medicals other than go for the medical exam.

If you have some ailing medical conditions the clinic may refer you for other tests but everything will be uploaded by them.

Also as pointed by others no need for putting in any appointment letters. You are good to go.



newbienz said:


> There is no facility or advantage in uploading an appointment for medical confirmation
> 
> Upload the medical results once you have them
> 
> Cheers


----------



## Mannath (Dec 13, 2016)

Thank you happieaussie2016,sultan_azam, newbienz for the response. Okay, as suggested I will wait for the medicals to get completed.

I've one question regarding documents uploading.I've uploaded few documents regarding work experience,however there are still some documents like bank statements to be uploaded.Today, when I logged into Immi Account and trying to upload documents,I observed that there is no 'Attach' link for the main section i.e 'Work Experience(Overseas)'.I could see 'Attach' link only for the subsections for which previously I have attached docs. For ex : I could see Attach link only for 'Payslips','Tax documents','Employment Reference' subsections of 'Work Experience(Overseas)'. Please guide on how to proceed. Has anybody faced this problem.

Thanks,
Pradeep


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Mannath said:


> Thank you happieaussie2016,sultan_azam, newbienz for the response. Okay, as suggested I will wait for the medicals to get completed.
> 
> I've one question regarding documents uploading.I've uploaded few documents regarding work experience,however there are still some documents like bank statements to be uploaded.Today, when I logged into Immi Account and trying to upload documents,I observed that there is no 'Attach' link for the main section i.e 'Work Experience(Overseas)'.I could see 'Attach' link only for the subsections for which previously I have attached docs. For ex : I could see Attach link only for 'Payslips','Tax documents','Employment Reference' subsections of 'Work Experience(Overseas)'. Please guide on how to proceed. Has anybody faced this problem.
> 
> ...


There should be one "Attach more documents" button at the bottom that should allow you to select the same category + sub-category again. This button does the same thing as the links did. The links are just (sort of) a convenience/ short cut.


----------



## Mannath (Dec 13, 2016)

Thank you for the reply. I was able to do that following your steps.

Please help me out with the following qstns

1) I've submitted Offer letter/experience letter etc under "work reference", should I submit them again under 'Employment Contract'.Or shall i leave as-is
2) My previous company name got changed and I am able to get a letter from HR regarding the same, also got the new experience certificate with new company logo. I am confused under which document type should I submit the company name change letter from HR.Also, should I submit the 
new experience letter also.
3) Do we need to attach the photograph.If so,any specifications for the photograph?

Thanks,
Pradeep


----------



## yousufkhan (Jul 11, 2016)

Mannath said:


> 3) There is also difference in my name in Passport,experience letter and in some of my qualification documents. Passport has complete surname 'Mannath',however some of the other certificates just have initial 'M'. Do I need to do any affidavit in this case?


Hi Pardeep,

I have a similar issue and my consultant/agent suggested me to inform DIBP in form 80 & 1221 where they ask for whether person known for other names. You have to select other names of spellings and write all the names there. He told me that one of his clients has 4 different spelling & they ask him to do the same. And he got the PR without any issue. I feel you don't need to provide Affidavit, however, if you want to clear your doubts then you may provide them.


----------



## hardi (Jan 27, 2017)

*hi*

Dear Sultan,

I know its silly but wanted to know, how would I know that CO has been allocated for my case? I mean until and unless CO asks for some pending docs, is there any way we can know that CO is reviewing our case?? 

Regards
Hardi


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

hardi said:


> Dear Sultan,
> 
> I know its silly but wanted to know, how would I know that CO has been allocated for my case? I mean until and unless CO asks for some pending docs, is there any way we can know that CO is reviewing our case??
> 
> ...


in some rare events, case officer sends an email that " i have picked up your file and started reviewing it, you will be intimatedif any document is required"


this is rare, but after 20-25 days you can assume that someone has surely picked up your file


----------



## mattjason (Dec 10, 2015)

Hi..I have a quick question here regarding the form 80. There's one question "Have you ever had a different date of birth to the one shown at Question 1?" .My old passport, SSC and other docs like PAN had my old DOB (which was incorrect), I then corrected all these (passport,SSC,PAN etc) with correct DOB as per my birth certificate...in this case what should I answer...yes..with old incorrect DOB I had in old password ? If i give this, it will be true statement , but my worry is whether DIBP will ask for any documentation/evidence.. (like for the name change)...want to avoid any confusions in form 80..appreciate your quick advise guys..?


----------



## Mannath (Dec 13, 2016)

Hi All,

I've lodged my appliaction and in the process of submitting documents. Submitted almost all documents with few pending,waiting for Medicals appointment on May 22.I've a few questions and could you Please help me out with the following qstns

1) I've submitted Offer letter/experience letter etc for both the companies I worked, under "work reference", should I submit them again under 'Employment Contract'.Or shall i leave as-is.Please suggest.
2) My previous company name got changed and I am able to get a letter from HR regarding the same, also got the new experience certificate with new company logo. I am confused under which document type should I submit the company name change letter from HR.Also, should I submit the new experience letter also.Please suggest
3) Small confusion regarding name - In most of the certificates(Educational) I have my name with initial i.e 'Pradeep M' instead of having full name i.e 'Pradeep Mannath',however, I didnot fill it as a name change in my application.Please confirm if I'm I correct?Or should I be having an affidavit for it?
4) Do we need to attach the photograph.If so,any specifications for the photograph?
5) Please suggest under which document type can I upload the bank statements that proves my salary credit every month.
6) I've gone through many posts about the delay in Visa grant.Any specific known reasons for this?

Thanks,
Pradeep


----------



## aspirant85 (May 16, 2017)

Hi guys

I got my invitation on 10th May 2017 for Telecommunications Engineer (263311). If anyone could please reply following queries, i will be grateful

1. My wife is pregnant and the delivery is due in october. If I apply the visa now, at which stage should I inform the Case officer of my situation?
2. Will my case be paused, or it will continue and my child will be added later as a dependent?

regards

Aamir


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

mattjason said:


> Hi..I have a quick question here regarding the form 80. There's one question "Have you ever had a different date of birth to the one shown at Question 1?" .My old passport, SSC and other docs like PAN had my old DOB (which was incorrect), I then corrected all these (passport,SSC,PAN etc) with correct DOB as per my birth certificate...in this case what should I answer...yes..with old incorrect DOB I had in old password ? If i give this, it will be true statement , but my worry is whether DIBP will ask for any documentation/evidence.. (like for the name change)...want to avoid any confusions in form 80..appreciate your quick advise guys..?


You should answer YES to this question. Your old documents and the new ones are enough evidence to show/ prove the case, so I guess they should not ask for any additional document; but if they do ask, a statutory declaration from you or your parents should suffice.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Mannath said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I've lodged my appliaction and in the process of submitting documents. Submitted almost all documents with few pending,waiting for Medicals appointment on May 22.I've a few questions and could you Please help me out with the following qstns
> 
> ...


1. Not required. Once is enough.
2. Submit the name change and new experience letter. Look for a relevant sub-category under "Employment, Evidence of" or "Employment History, Evidence of". If you don't find any, the use the "Others" sub-category and explain the document type in the description box.
3. It sure is not a case of name change, but you having been known by different names. You should answer the question "Other names / spellings" accordingly in your visa application.
4. Not necessary, but if you decide to, then a digital version of the passport/ visa standard photograph should suffice.
5. I did under "Employment History, Evidence of".
6. Reasons vary per case, but the most common ones are a range of internal and external checks of ones documents, education, employment history, etc.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

aspirant85 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I got my invitation on 10th May 2017 for Telecommunications Engineer (263311). If anyone could please reply following queries, i will be grateful
> 
> ...


1. You can inform when you receive a request to undertake medicals.
2. Yes, the case will be put on hold. Check with *Sultan* for more details. He has been through this exact same situation.


----------



## super.mad (Sep 19, 2016)

Hi all. I have got 190 invite to apply for visa. Now as in the forum mentioned all the documents. So I need to take color scan for all document? Also where I will get form 80 and the other form.

Sent from my HTC Desire 628 dual sim using Tapatalk


----------



## yousufkhan (Jul 11, 2016)

super.mad said:


> Hi all. I have got 190 invite to apply for visa. Now as in the forum mentioned all the documents. So I need to take color scan for all document? Also where I will get form 80 and the other form.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire 628 dual sim using Tapatalk


-
Hi there! Please check attachments for Form 80 &1221


----------



## super.mad (Sep 19, 2016)

yousufkhan said:


> -
> Hi there! Please check attachments for Form 80 &1221


Thank you friend.

Sent from my HTC Desire 628 dual sim using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

super.mad said:


> Hi all. I have got 190 invite to apply for visa. Now as in the forum mentioned all the documents. So I need to take color scan for all document? Also where I will get form 80 and the other form.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire 628 dual sim using Tapatalk


use the color scans

you can get departmental forms here https://www.border.gov.au/about/corporate/information/forms/pdf-numerical


----------



## Naveen2015 (Mar 24, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> 1. You can inform when you receive a request to undertake medicals.
> 2. Yes, the case will be put on hold. Check with *Sultan* for more details. He has been through this exact same situation.




Keedabhai...just wanted to congratulate you for your PR...it was well deserved after all the help you had given me and continuing to give countless others in this forum. Thanks for everything. Best of luck for the future.


----------



## super.mad (Sep 19, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> use the color scans
> 
> you can get departmental forms here https://www.border.gov.au/about/corporate/information/forms/pdf-numerical


Thank you Sultan bhai. 

Sent from my HTC Desire 628 dual sim using Tapatalk


----------



## aspirant85 (May 16, 2017)

Thanks keeda 

Dear sultan

Could you please help on below queries



I got my invitation on 10th May 2017 for Telecommunications Engineer (263311). If anyone could please reply following queries, i will be grateful

1. My wife is pregnant and the delivery is due in october. If I apply the visa now, at which stage should I inform the Case officer of my situation?
2. Will my case be paused, or it will continue and my child will be added later as a dependent?

regards

Aamir


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

aspirant85 said:


> Thanks keeda
> 
> Dear sultan
> 
> ...



1. apply visa 
2. upload all documents except pcc
3. wait for their intimation to submit medicals & pcc
4. provide form 1022 stating "inability to undergo health check due to pregnancy", also attach report from gynae, USG etc
5. they will put the case on hold, other checks will continue in the background
6. when baby is delivered, given them form 1022, birth certificate of baby and passport
7. baby will be added to visa application and visa application will be finalised after that

meanwhile, if they insist for pcc then upload that


----------



## hardi (Jan 27, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> good luck, hope it gets through soon


Dear Control Engineer/Sultan,

This is to inform you that I have received the PCC - India certificate after a week's time from BLS yesterday and I have uploaded the same.

Regards
Hardi


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

hardi said:


> Dear Control Engineer/Sultan,
> 
> This is to inform you that I have received the PCC - India certificate after a week's time from BLS yesterday and I have uploaded the same.
> 
> ...


congrats man, can you write down the entire process - how to apply, what docs required and how much time it took. This may help others


----------



## hardi (Jan 27, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> congrats man, can you write down the entire process - how to apply, what docs required and how much time it took. This may help others


Thanks Sultan. 

Here is the procedure to procure PCC - India from BLS International Passport Services, Sharjah, United Arab Emirates. However, you can avail the services from other BLS centres as well.

Step1:- Visit the nearest BLS centre with the passport copy. This is the first step required for verification of your passport from Consulate General of India. BLS will take the passport copy and send them for verification to CGI, Dubai. This may take 1 or 2 working days to get verified from CGI. 

Step2:- Meanwhile, you can get the required forms i.e. EAP II form and Personal Particulars forms filled which are required to be submitted for PCC. The same can be downloaded from 

Police Clearance Certificate

When you receive the confirmation call from BLS representative, visit BLS centre and submit the complete application (documents listed below) with the above completed forms. You can also get the application typed from the BLS by availing their typing facilities services upon paying nominal fees. 

•	UAE Police Certificate 
•	Passport Size Photographs (51 mm x 51 mm)
•	Emirates ID Photocopy
•	Passport Photocopy
•	UAE Visa Photocopy
•	Invitation Letter
•	Document Checklist from DIBP website (highlighting the requirement of PCC requirement)
•	A4 Letter –self declaration for issue of PCC
•	Signature on the all the above documents. 

The charges for the PCC is 147 Dhs per applicant.

Step3:- Submit the above application. Once submitted, you will receive a message on your cell phone regarding application in progress from CGI. Minimum processing time is 5 working days. Upon completion, you will receive a message on your cell phone regarding delivery confirmation. Thereafter, you will receive the PCC certificate delivered at your home or office address (as preference given by you).

That’s all folks !!!!!


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

hardi said:


> Thanks Sultan.
> 
> Here is the procedure to procure PCC - India from BLS International Passport Services, Sharjah, United Arab Emirates. However, you can avail the services from other BLS centres as well.
> 
> ...


thanks a lot for this


----------



## hardi (Jan 27, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> thanks a lot for this


No thanks Sultan. Its combined efforts of all the members in this forum. Thanks to you from end


----------



## hardi (Jan 27, 2017)

*hi*

Hi Sultan,

Having submitted the required documents, its over a month now and the status is still 'received' . So what needs to be done in meantime? Its the 'wait n watch period'?

Regards
Hardi


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

hardi said:


> Hi Sultan,
> 
> Having submitted the required documents, its over a month now and the status is still 'received' . So what needs to be done in meantime? Its the 'wait n watch period'?
> 
> ...


it is not "wait and watch" 

it is time to give attention to things which were ignored while preparing for visa application

it is the "enjoy life" period


----------



## hardi (Jan 27, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> it is not "wait and watch"
> 
> it is time to give attention to things which were ignored while preparing for visa application
> 
> it is the "enjoy life" period


Hi Sultan,

See it was just yesterday when I was saying the status is 'received' since document upload. Yesterday, I had been contacted by CO regarding the upload of my PTE score directly from website. So, I guess, I have missed out the opportunity of direct grant because of this. Ahh........!!!! !! hurts. 

Though I have send today itself from PTE account the score card, does that mean that all other documents I have submitted are ok? or is there still change of CO contact to ask further information? I understand its all depends on the CO and does vary from case to case. Just wanted to know your thoughts.

Thanks

Regards
Hardi


----------



## abhishekv (Oct 6, 2016)

hardi said:


> Hi Sultan,
> 
> See it was just yesterday when I was saying the status is 'received' since document upload. Yesterday, I had been contacted by CO regarding the upload of my PTE score directly from website. So, I guess, I have missed out the opportunity of direct grant because of this. Ahh........!!!! !! hurts.
> 
> ...


Looks like the CO heard your thoughts  . Did you get an email or call?

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

hardi said:


> Hi Sultan,
> 
> See it was just yesterday when I was saying the status is 'received' since document upload. Yesterday, I had been contacted by CO regarding the upload of my PTE score directly from website. So, I guess, I have missed out the opportunity of direct grant because of this. Ahh........!!!! !! hurts.
> 
> ...


we can assume all the other documents are ok

good luck mate


----------



## anupama.arch (Jan 3, 2015)

*Medical Time*

Hi There,

I have received an invitation for 189 and have lodged an application on 24th of May. Now I understand, the next step would be to do the medical. I have actually done the health assessment on 1st of April, 2016. Just double checking, could it be considered?

If not, is passport a mandatory document for health assessment? Unfortunately, I have submitted my passport for UK visa as planning to visit UK in August. Did not want to delay the process of Permanent Residency. Would there be any way out?

What is the time period to do the medical? Hope I will get my passport in hand within the given time frame.
Your kind response and direction would be highly appreciated.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

anupama.arch said:


> Hi There,
> 
> I have received an invitation for 189 and have lodged an application on 24th of May. Now I understand, the next step would be to do the medical. I have actually done the health assessment on 1st of April, 2016. Just double checking, could it be considered?
> 
> ...


Upload your previous HAP ID Reference number and results in the medical tab
I think the medical department will check it out and confirm if it is accepted or not

But please recheck this, I am not sure 

2. If I remember correctly Passport is a must for doing the medical tests. There is no time frame as such. The sooner you do it, it is better, or else if a CO is allotted, he will send you a reminder to upload the medical results 

Cheers


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

anupama.arch said:


> Hi There,
> 
> I have received an invitation for 189 and have lodged an application on 24th of May. Now I understand, the next step would be to do the medical. I have actually done the health assessment on 1st of April, 2016. Just double checking, could it be considered?
> 
> ...


the health assessment you did on 01/04/16 would have expired by now, you will have to re-do the medicals, passport is mandatory for health assessment, 

time period - do it asap or else a case officer will pick up your file in next 10-15 days and ask for missing documents and also to do medicals, they will give 28 days timeline to provide the requested things.


----------



## hardi (Jan 27, 2017)

hardi said:


> Hi Sultan,
> 
> See it was just yesterday when I was saying the status is 'received' since document upload. Yesterday, I had been contacted by CO regarding the upload of my PTE score directly from website. So, I guess, I have missed out the opportunity of direct grant because of this. Ahh........!!!! !! hurts.
> 
> ...



Hi Sultan,

I have already uploaded PTE score sheet through PTE website. Do I need to email the CO about this update or its fine??

Regards
Hardi


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

hardi said:


> Hi Sultan,
> 
> I have already uploaded PTE score sheet through PTE website. Do I need to email the CO about this update or its fine??
> 
> ...


just write them an email that requested data has been sent on dd.mm.yy


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> just write them an email that requested data has been sent on dd.mm.yy


When you request PTE A To send your scores to DIBP, do you get any confirmation email with reference number and date confirming that the scores have been sent ?

Cheers


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

newbienz said:


> When you request PTE A To send your scores to DIBP, do you get any confirmation email with reference number and date confirming that the scores have been sent ?
> 
> Cheers


yes, we get an email 

i got this
_
As you requested, your PTE Academic scores for the appointment listed above will be sent to the following recipient(s). Please allow one to two business days for a recipient to receive your score report.


Department of Immigration and Border Protection - DIBP - Visa Applications_


----------



## controlengineer (Feb 9, 2017)

hardi said:


> controlengineer said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Hardi
> ...


Good to hear that hardi....all d very best...I am waiting for grant..


----------



## jithooos (May 13, 2016)

Hey guys 

Clarification required. I'm intending to apply 189 visa for myself,
Wife and kid. Since we are staying with my parents home, address in our passport is different. My wife has her house address and not mine. Myself and my son has my home addrsss in passport. Will this create any concern ??


----------



## Rahul_UK183 (Mar 30, 2017)

jithooos said:


> Hey guys
> 
> Clarification required. I'm intending to apply 189 visa for myself,
> Wife and kid. Since we are staying with my parents home, address in our passport is different. My wife has her house address and not mine. Myself and my son has my home addrsss in passport. Will this create any concern ??


In my opinion passport address matters the most during PCC. Therefore dont see any major issues as such.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## hardi (Jan 27, 2017)

controlengineer said:


> Good to hear that hardi....all d very best...I am waiting for grant..


Thanks Control Engineer,

Best Wishes to you as well.. 

Regards
Hardi


----------



## MNG2020 (Nov 15, 2016)

Greeting to all, I've a problem.
I received the grant on 20/02/2017 which included my current wife & 2 children. However I've 3 children from another wife whom she refused to immigrate to any place. Moreover, I added them at my application in anticipation they can travel later ( non immigrant ). The surprise that my wife needs now to obtain a visa for them!!

Please help and suggest, I'll make my first entry on 30/09/2017 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anupama.arch (Jan 3, 2015)

Hi all,

Has anyone been contacted by CO for additional information or medical yet, who applied on 24th of May?


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

anupama.arch said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Has anyone been contacted by CO for additional information or medical yet, who applied on 24th of May?


are you waiting for CO contact to do medicals ??? why not do it before they ask, it could expedite visa processing


----------



## anupama.arch (Jan 3, 2015)

sultan_azam said:


> are you waiting for CO contact to do medicals ??? why not do it before they ask, it could expedite visa processing


I wish! You remember, my passport is with British embassy, still waiting for the passport…  
Just wondering if anyone has been contacted. It is very hard to know what’s happening with the application, it is a waiting game I guess.


----------



## anupama.arch (Jan 3, 2015)

Hi Sultan,

Thanks for your response. 

I have downloaded the medical referral letter, once the medical is done, do we upload anything or it is all automatic?


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

anupama.arch said:


> I wish! You remember, my passport is with British embassy, still waiting for the passport… 
> Just wondering if anyone has been contacted. It is very hard to know what’s happening with the application, it is a waiting game I guess.


I forgot that i think co will pick up your file in next week

this is just my guess


----------



## anupama.arch (Jan 3, 2015)

sultan_azam said:


> I forgot that i think co will pick up your file in next week
> 
> this is just my guess


Hopefully, I will be able to do the medical late next week. I will do it ASAP. It is a bit hard to get the medical appointment in Sydney instantly.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

anupama.arch said:


> Hi Sultan,
> 
> Thanks for your response.
> 
> I have downloaded the medical referral letter, once the medical is done, do we upload anything or it is all automatic?


it is all automatic, for your satisfaction you can upload the payment receipt for medicals at panel physician


----------



## abhishekv (Oct 6, 2016)

anupama.arch said:


> I wish! You remember, my passport is with British embassy, still waiting for the passport… 
> Just wondering if anyone has been contacted. It is very hard to know what’s happening with the application, it is a waiting game I guess.


Which city are you in? Sometimes it takes a while to get an appointment for medicals. You could possibly take an appointment, considering when you expect to have your passport back.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

anupama.arch said:


> Hopefully, I will be able to do the medical late next week. I will do it ASAP. It is a bit hard to get the medical appointment in Sydney instantly.


will you get back your passport by then ??


----------



## anupama.arch (Jan 3, 2015)

sultan_azam said:


> will you get back your passport by then ??


I have submitted my passport on 18th of May. They say maximum 15 working days. Wednesday, 7th of June is 15th working days.


----------



## anupama.arch (Jan 3, 2015)

abhishekv said:


> Which city are you in? Sometimes it takes a while to get an appointment for medicals. You could possibly take an appointment, considering when you expect to have your passport back.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


I am in Sydney.


----------



## ammarmp (Feb 8, 2017)

anupama.arch said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Has anyone been contacted by CO for additional information or medical yet, who applied on 24th of May?


From what i know, even people who lodged on 22nd april have not received any CO contact as of yet...
(please someone tell me i am wrong...lol)


----------



## mathur.rashmi2004 (Apr 26, 2017)

Hi, We submitted EOI in February with 60 points with spouse's details. Then I took PTE and got my skill assessment done and updated the EOI with my 5 points last week. Now its on 65 points. Do you have any rough idea after approx how much time would we get reply ??


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

mathur.rashmi2004 said:


> Hi, We submitted EOI in February with 60 points with spouse's details. Then I took PTE and got my skill assessment done and updated the EOI with my 5 points last week. Now its on 65 points. Do you have any rough idea after approx how much time would we get reply ??


mentioning your occupation code will help in replying to your query


----------



## tchinyi (Aug 25, 2015)

mathur.rashmi2004 said:


> Hi, We submitted EOI in February with 60 points with spouse's details. Then I took PTE and got my skill assessment done and updated the EOI with my 5 points last week. Now its on 65 points. Do you have any rough idea after approx how much time would we get reply ??


if your occupation is 2631** then wait until 01-JUL reopen


----------



## mathur.rashmi2004 (Apr 26, 2017)

We applied as Software Programmer


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

mathur.rashmi2004 said:


> Hi, We submitted EOI in February with 60 points with spouse's details. Then I took PTE and got my skill assessment done and updated the EOI with my 5 points last week. Now its on 65 points. Do you have any rough idea after approx how much time would we get reply ??





mathur.rashmi2004 said:


> We applied as Software Programmer


so eoi is at 65 points, submitted 27/05/17(roughly)
occupation Software Programmer

if it is software programmer 261399 then it could take ages

if it is 261311/12/13 then you can expect an invite by late december or early january, this is my expectation based on current backlog


----------



## mathur.rashmi2004 (Apr 26, 2017)

261313 (Software Engineer) is the exact code of our skill set.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

mathur.rashmi2004 said:


> 261313 (Software Engineer) is the exact code of our skill set.


ok.... be ready for a long waiting time for invite with 65 points


----------



## mathur.rashmi2004 (Apr 26, 2017)

and what about 70 points... post july we would be at 70.. experience will increase by 1 yr and the category will change and we would get extra 5 points for exp.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

mathur.rashmi2004 said:


> and what about 70 points... post july we would be at 70.. experience will increase by 1 yr and the category will change and we would get extra 5 points for exp.


with 70 points you can expect an invite latest by August


----------



## mathur.rashmi2004 (Apr 26, 2017)

great. Thanks for helping Sir.


----------



## Subhash Bohra (Jan 27, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> with 70 points you can expect an invite latest by August


oh is it !! that long wait.. I was thinking with 65 score I can get invite in august  Now let me think again whether to take PTE again to increase overall score to 70 or not...


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Subhash Bohra said:


> oh is it !! that long wait.. I was thinking with 65 score I can get invite in august  Now let me think again whether to take PTE again to increase overall score to 70 or not...


invitation depends a lot on the backlog, eoi points, occupation code etc


----------



## tchinyi (Aug 25, 2015)

sultan_azam said:


> so eoi is at 65 points, submitted 27/05/17(roughly)
> occupation Software Programmer
> 
> if it is software programmer 261399 then it could take ages
> ...


How about 263111 with 65pts submitted EOI on 31-May-2017 ?


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

tchinyi said:


> How about 263111 with 65pts submitted EOI on 31-May-2017 ?


i see there would be a backlog of 5 months till July...


----------



## tchinyi (Aug 25, 2015)

sultan_azam said:


> i see there would be a backlog of 5 months till July...


yes i understand for 263111 subclass 189 has already exhausted since Feb 2016.

If i am 65pts, when DIBP reopen the quota on July 1st, 2017. When can I get my invitation ?

Believe 65pts still not too bad, right ?


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

tchinyi said:


> yes i understand for 263111 subclass 189 has already exhausted since Feb 2016.
> 
> If i am 65pts, when DIBP reopen the quota on July 1st, 2017. When can I get my invitation ?
> 
> Believe 65pts still not too bad, right ?


i guess November end or December... it is just my guess based on current backlog and future applicants that may join the race with high points(70 or more)


----------



## tchinyi (Aug 25, 2015)

sultan_azam said:


> i guess November end or December... it is just my guess based on current backlog and future applicants that may join the race with high points(70 or more)


yeah I am thinking also about 4 months time too. But if 65pts has to wait for 4 months, with the new 65pts or more new applications, I think this year will be another year with less hope for 60 pointers


----------



## anupama.arch (Jan 3, 2015)

Hi All,

I have received my Passport from British Embassy and have been able to do the medical yesterday. Hope when the CO picks up my case, gets the medical in place. 
Thanks for your advice and concern. Do get to know if the immigration has received medical or not? 

Anyone heard anything back?

Good-luck all for your applications.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

anupama.arch said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have received my Passport from British Embassy and have been able to do the medical yesterday. Hope when the CO picks up my case, gets the medical in place.
> Thanks for your advice and concern. Do get to know if the immigration has received medical or not?
> ...


From your immi account you will be able to see the progress of your medical results.
Once it shows that medical assessment is complete your part is over

Cheers


----------



## sharat47 (Jun 7, 2016)

I got my 190 visa grant today morning and I'm jumping for joy. Thanks to everyone on this group and this forum for all the help. Special thanks to sultan and zaback for their feedback on various occasions. Best of luck to everyone.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

sharat47 said:


> I got my 190 visa grant today morning and I'm jumping for joy. Thanks to everyone on this group and this forum for all the help. Special thanks to sultan and zaback for their feedback on various occasions. Best of luck to everyone.


congratulations sharat... this is a lifetime moment


please share your timelines


----------



## controlengineer (Feb 9, 2017)

sharat47 said:


> I got my 190 visa grant today morning and I'm jumping for joy. Thanks to everyone on this group and this forum for all the help. Special thanks to sultan and zaback for their feedback on various occasions. Best of luck to everyone.


Congrats dude!


----------



## raman.srivatsav (Feb 7, 2017)

Congrats guys.. 

Sent from my XT1052 using Tapatalk


----------



## sandy dhull (Mar 22, 2017)

Can anybody advice on medicals as I have done it for 1 year vistor visa just 3 months back, do i need to do it again for 189.
Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sandy dhull said:


> Can anybody advice on medicals as I have done it for 1 year vistor visa just 3 months back, do i need to do it again for 189.
> Thanks


when filling the form for the PR You will get an option to confirm if you have done any medical tests in th last 12 months.
Say Yes and give the HAP ID and the test results 

See if the department accepts it or asks you to undertake fresh tests

I am also in the same boat and this is what I would be doing

Cheers


----------



## hardi (Jan 27, 2017)

sharat47 said:


> I got my 190 visa grant today morning and I'm jumping for joy. Thanks to everyone on this group and this forum for all the help. Special thanks to sultan and zaback for their feedback on various occasions. Best of luck to everyone.


Congrates !!!


----------



## soshainaus (Feb 1, 2017)

First of all thanks to Sultan for starting this thread and providing such useful information.

Are all these documents listed (by Sultan) for employment required? Work experience letters from HR, Statuary declarations not enough? Are offer letters must?
Are pay slips required? Pay slips are generally computer generated and do not carry company logo? I might not even have for my previous years of employment? I am in employment for 19 years now.
How many years’s Form16/ITR and payslips are required? I have been working for more than 15 years.
Are bank statements also required?
Forex card – how much should it be loaded with – just the visa fee amount in AUD or extra? How much extra?
10th class school certificate – is that good enough proof of DOB? Should not the passport itself be proof of DOB?

Do all the documents need to be ‘true copy’ certified/notarized or just the plain color copies are fine? I have some documents which are notarized that were submitted to ACS, but not other documents.

Is it ok to go ahead and lodge visa and do PCC and medicals only after CO asks or just after visa lodge?


----------



## soshainaus (Feb 1, 2017)

soshainaus said:


> First of all thanks to Sultan for starting this thread and providing such useful information.
> 
> Are all these documents listed (by Sultan) for employment required? Work experience letters from HR, Statuary declarations not enough? Are offer letters must?
> Are pay slips required? Pay slips are generally computer generated and do not carry company logo? I might not even have for my previous years of employment? I am in employment for 19 years now.
> ...


Could some one please provide some clarity on these points?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

soshainaus said:


> First of all thanks to Sultan for starting this thread and providing such useful information.
> 
> Are all these documents listed (by Sultan) for employment required? Work experience letters from HR, Statuary declarations not enough? Are offer letters must?
> Are pay slips required? Pay slips are generally computer generated and do not carry company logo? I might not even have for my previous years of employment? I am in employment for 19 years now.
> ...


The members here feel that more the documents you can submit as evidence that your job and RNR is genuine, faster will your application be processed and lower are the chances for further enquiries with your employer 

Try to arrange what all you can from the list and upload them.
What you cant arrange, you can do nothing about it.
In case the CO ask for something specifically and you don't have it, then ask the members for advice

You should upload at least the last 10 years documents as recommended by Sultan

Each and every document that has been mentioned in the list has been added after some thought and reasoning
But if you still feel it's not necessary, leave it.

For submitting the visa application, no documents need to be notarised if they are scanned in colour

When you wil do the PCC And medicals is totally on you but be warned that there is no escaping from this requirement.
So the earlier you do it, better for you, or else you are only delaying your own visa processing 

Cheers


----------



## soshainaus (Feb 1, 2017)

*Payment by Travel Card*

Hi Experts and recent visa application submitter using ICICI Forex card,

I got a ICICI Multi currency travel card (VISA) today and all ready to submit my visa application. When I select VISA card option on the payment page, it asks for the name on the card. I did not realize, the card issued to me does not have my name or any name on it. What should I do now? Should I go ahead and specify name?

I was so excited and ready to finally submit the application and now I am stuck. I cannot figure out what to do?

Any immediate answers!!!

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

soshainaus said:


> Hi Experts and recent visa application submitter using ICICI Forex card,
> 
> I got a ICICI Multi currency travel card (VISA) today and all ready to submit my visa application. When I select VISA card option on the payment page, it asks for the name on the card. I did not realize, the card issued to me does not have my name or any name on it. What should I do now? Should I go ahead and specify name?
> 
> ...


Contact ICICI bank and ask them for the clarification 

I am sure that even though your name may not be printed on the card, the card in ICICI bank records would be in your name

You can try entering your name and completing the transaction.
Maybe I am correct and the transaction will go through

The decision is yours 

Cheers


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

soshainaus said:


> Hi Experts and recent visa application submitter using ICICI Forex card,
> 
> I got a ICICI Multi currency travel card (VISA) today and all ready to submit my visa application. When I select VISA card option on the payment page, it asks for the name on the card. I did not realize, the card issued to me does not have my name or any name on it. What should I do now? Should I go ahead and specify name?
> 
> ...





newbienz said:


> Contact ICICI bank and ask them for the clarification
> 
> I am sure that even though your name may not be printed on the card, the card in ICICI bank records would be in your name
> 
> ...


Thats right. The card does not bear any name. OP has to enter the name exactly as provided in the card requisition/ application form.

*Edit:* Since it is from ICICI, make sure you login to the ICICI card system and enable the ECOM option or else the transaction will fail without any proper error message leaving you clueless about the failure reason.


----------



## soshainaus (Feb 1, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Contact ICICI bank and ask them for the clarification
> 
> I am sure that even though your name may not be printed on the card, the card in ICICI bank records would be in your name
> 
> ...


Yes, I tried by giving my name. The transaction was successful. Finally, I have at least lodged the application.  Now I need to upload all the documents. 

Thanks!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

soshainaus said:


> Yes, I tried by giving my name. The transaction was successful. Finally, I have at least lodged the application.  Now I need to upload all the documents.
> 
> Thanks!


Glad to be of assistance 

I have worked in the credit card division back office of the bank so know these solutions 

Cheers


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

soshainaus said:


> Hi Experts and recent visa application submitter using ICICI Forex card,
> 
> I got a ICICI Multi currency travel card (VISA) today and all ready to submit my visa application. When I select VISA card option on the payment page, it asks for the name on the card. I did not realize, the card issued to me does not have my name or any name on it. What should I do now? Should I go ahead and specify name?
> 
> ...


i have shared card number, expiry month and year and cvv number with my agent, they did payment with that, i have provided my name though nothing was printed on card for "name"


----------



## soshainaus (Feb 1, 2017)

Hi,

A few questions related to Indian Tax Documents if any recent Indians who have filed the visa and uploaded the documents.

1. Under which category is the tax documents to be filed?
2. Is ITR to be specified or will ITRV be also fine? Has anyone submitted ITRV (ITR verification) form. The reason I ask is I have been working for more than 10 years and I have some ITRs, each of which is 5-6 pages long (Saral-2 or 3).
3. Under what category should be payslips be specified?
4. I am not able to specify multiple documents under some categories like 'Work Experience', while for others like 'Education' that is possible. Any idea?

Thanks
3.


----------



## soshainaus (Feb 1, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> i have shared card number, expiry month and year and cvv number with my agent, they did payment with that, i have provided my name though nothing was printed on card for "name"


Thanks! I just typed in my name and I could proceed successfully.


----------



## Subhash Bohra (Jan 27, 2016)

Hi Everyone

I have one question, While updating my EOI (I have not submitted yet). I could not find anywhere to upload any document ??? There are total of 13 steps and in 13th step i can see submit button. 

Where we upload all the documents?? I mean Form 50 & 1221, ACS result, PTE result, and passports, degree certificate, employment letters and SDs.

Can you help me out with that, I am awaiting my review application result from ACS and then I will submit my EOI.


----------



## sandy dhull (Mar 22, 2017)

Subhash Bohra said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> I have one question, While updating my EOI (I have not submitted yet). I could not find anywhere to upload any document ??? There are total of 13 steps and in 13th step i can see submit button.
> 
> ...


You can't submit documents in EOI, that step is required after you get invitation.


----------



## Subhash Bohra (Jan 27, 2016)

sandy dhull said:


> You can't submit documents in EOI, that step is required after you get invitation.



So when I am entering my job experience then i have to just add those experiences only which are verified by ACS or all of them ?? because when I entered all the details including education, age, pte score, ACS reference no. and work experience details... it is showing my total points as 70 

whereas when I calculated using points test it is coming to 65... what I am doing wrong i don't know ??


----------



## yousufkhan (Jul 11, 2016)

*Correct Mistake*

:fencing:


Subhash Bohra said:


> So when I am entering my job experience then i have to just add those experiences only which are verified by ACS or all of them ?? because when I entered all the details including education, age, pte score, ACS reference no. and work experience details... it is showing my total points as 70
> 
> whereas when I calculated using points test it is coming to 65... what I am doing wrong i don't know ??


-
You have to include only relevant experience, i.e. for which you are claiming points. You must have entered experience deducted by ACS. That's why you are having 70 points instead of calculated 65 points.


----------



## soshainaus (Feb 1, 2017)

KeeDa said:


> Thats right. The card does not bear any name. OP has to enter the name exactly as provided in the card requisition/ application form.
> 
> *Edit:* Since it is from ICICI, make sure you login to the ICICI card system and enable the ECOM option or else the transaction will fail without any proper error message leaving you clueless about the failure reason.


Hi,

Could you answer some of these questions and also tell me what all documents did you submit with your application? I see you have already got a grant, some of these answers might help me.

1. Under which category is the tax documents to be filed?
2. Is ITR to be specified or will ITRV be also fine? Has anyone submitted ITRV (ITR verification) form. The reason I ask is I have been working for more than 10 years and I have some ITRs, each of which is 5-6 pages long (Saral-2 or 3).
3. Under what category should be payslips be specified?
4. I am not able to specify multiple documents under some categories like 'Work Experience', while for others like 'Education' that is possible. Any idea?

Thanks


----------



## soshainaus (Feb 1, 2017)

*Documents*



soshainaus said:


> Hi,
> 
> A few questions related to Indian Tax Documents if any recent Indians who have filed the visa and uploaded the documents.
> 
> ...


Can Sultan or someone who has got a grant, please advise?

thanks!


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Subhash Bohra said:


> So when I am entering my job experience then i have to just add those experiences only which are verified by ACS or all of them ?? because when I entered all the details including education, age, pte score, ACS reference no. and work experience details... it is showing my total points as 70
> 
> whereas when I calculated using points test it is coming to 65... what I am doing wrong i don't know ??


Enter all your experience but mark only those assessed as skilled by ACS as "relevant". There is a checkbox to mark relevant/ not-relevant.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

soshainaus said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could you answer some of these questions and also tell me what all documents did you submit with your application? I see you have already got a grant, some of these answers might help me.
> 
> ...


*1, 3:* Use any category that looks closely related to the documents being uploaded. I used "Employment History, Evidence of" while some have used "Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence of" or "Employment - Current, Evidence of".
*2:* I (and many others) did not use ITR but rather used 26AS. You can download as many as 7 years worth of your tax reports (26AS) from incometaxindia website. This report is short, gives precise account of your tax paid records, and much easier to understand than Form16/ ITR.
*4:* Use the "Attach more documents" button at the bottom. It should allow you to add more than one document under the same category.


----------



## soshainaus (Feb 1, 2017)

KeeDa said:


> *1, 3:* Use any category that looks closely related to the documents being uploaded. I used "Employment History, Evidence of" while some have used "Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence of" or "Employment - Current, Evidence of".
> *2:* I (and many others) did not use ITR but rather used 26AS. You can download as many as 7 years worth of your tax reports (26AS) from incometaxindia website. This report is short, gives precise account of your tax paid records, and much easier to understand than Form16/ ITR.
> *4:* Use the "Attach more documents" button at the bottom. It should allow you to add more than one document under the same category.


Thanks for replies!

A few follow up questions. 
1. My ACS skill assessment is positive from 2002 onwards (15 years), while the maximum experience is 15 points for 8 years and above. So, should I be submitting Form26AS or Form16 for only the last 8 years or for the whole 15 years (2002 onwards).
2. Should all those Form26AS should be combined in a single document?
3. I have the current employment letter generated by HR (and notarized) in Dec 16, when I submitted for ACS. I plan to provide Form 26AS and payslips from April onwards. Do I need to get all these Form26 AS, Form 16 and payslips notarized?
4. Can I submit some notarized and some non-notarized documents (some of them were mandatory for notarization when submitting to ACS)?

Sorry for asking so many questions. I do not want to make mistakes and attach documents wrongly as they cannot be removed once added. I already added just my resume under work experience and not able to add more documents under that now. I plan to attach other documents under Employment History.

Thanks!


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

soshainaus said:


> Thanks for replies!
> 
> A few follow up questions.
> 1. My ACS skill assessment is positive from 2002 onwards (15 years), while the maximum experience is 15 points for 8 years and above. So, should I be submitting Form26AS or Form16 for only the last 8 years or for the whole 15 years (2002 onwards).
> ...


*1.* Mine was given as relevant from 2006 onwards but I submitted tax documents only for the past 8 years because that is how much you can download from the incometaxindia website anyways.

*2.* Yes, try and combine related things in a single document as you have a limit of only 60 per applicant. I made three documents (pdf files) per employment. I think I posted it earlier somewhere, but let me try to rewrite some of it here again:

*- Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence of [Main Category]*

-- Work Reference [Sub-Category/ Document-Type]
-- -- employment_1_01_Work_Reference_Statutory_Declaration.pdf (first employment. SD from my colleague)
-- -- employment_2_01_Work_Reference_Self_Statutory_Declaration.pdf (self SD because of being self employed).
-- -- ...
-- -- ...

-- Employment Contract [Sub-Category/ Document-Type]
-- -- employment_1_02_Employment_Documents.pdf (Employment appointment letter, various promotion letters, experience letter, and relieving letter)
-- -- employment_2_02_Employment_Documents.pdf (Work contracts from my self employment period)

-- Payslip [Sub-Category/ Document-Type]
-- -- employment_1_03_Financial_Documents.pdf (Payslips, bank statements, and tax statements)
-- -- employment_2_03_Supporting_Documents.pdf (similar as _1_03 but for my second/ self employment)

The _employment_1_03_Financial_Documents.pdf_ is where I had all my payslips, bank pages (only the salary credited page) and tax documents. I provided one payslip per quarter followed by matching bank page for that salary and 26AS towards the end of it for each of those years I worked at employment_1. I managed to fit all these pages in, but if you cannot, make multiple documents (name them accordingly) and upload under the same sub-category.

As you can see above, you can upload more than one document in the same Category+Sub-Category. Use the "Attach more documents" button at the bottom.

*3.* I too had some documents from a while ago I had prepared and notarised for ACS and some new ones for the visa application. I did not notarise the 26AS (or anything else for that matter) as they are coloured. ACS was the only step when I remember going to a notary.

*4.* Yes. I did too.



soshainaus said:


> not able to add more documents under that now


You should be able to. Try the "Attach more documents" button.


----------



## soshainaus (Feb 1, 2017)

KeeDa said:


> *1.* Mine was given as relevant from 2006 onwards but I submitted tax documents only for the past 8 years because that is how much you can download from the incometaxindia website anyways.
> 
> *2.* Yes, try and combine related things in a single document as you have a limit of only 60 per applicant. I made three documents (pdf files) per employment. I think I posted it earlier somewhere, but let me try to rewrite some of it here again:
> 
> ...


Thanks! 

Did you give payslips and bank statements for your employments from 2006 onward or only for the last 8 years?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

soshainaus said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Did you give payslips and bank statements for your employments from 2006 onward or only for the last 8 years?


I did provide payslips and bank statements from 2006 onwards. Its just the tax documents I submitted for the last 8 years.


----------



## sakthe.sam (May 25, 2017)

Hi Guys,

I Submitted my EOI with 65 points on May 31 2017.
My code is 261313 - software engineer.

Can any one let me know tentatively when will i get invited ?


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

sakthe.sam said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I Submitted my EOI with 65 points on May 31 2017.
> My code is 261313 - software engineer.
> ...


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-invitations-june-2017-a-12.html#post12635626

you may get a better discussion in this thread


----------



## soshainaus (Feb 1, 2017)

KeeDa said:


> I did provide payslips and bank statements from 2006 onwards. Its just the tax documents I submitted for the last 8 years.


Hi, A few more questions:
1. Do we need to attach photographs? I could not find anything mentioned on the DIBP website (https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/190-/Skilled-Nominated-visa-(subclass-190)-document-checklist), but some old threads on this forum talk about it and ask to label the digital photos. Is that required? How do we label those photos? Under what section do we add them?

2. Do we need to attach education and employment documents for the partner, even if I am not claiming points for the partner? As evidence of functional English, I have attached declarations from the school and college.

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

soshainaus said:


> Hi, A few more questions:
> 1. Do we need to attach photographs? I could not find anything mentioned on the DIBP website (https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/190-/Skilled-Nominated-visa-(subclass-190)-document-checklist), but some old threads on this forum talk about it and ask to label the digital photos. Is that required? How do we label those photos? Under what section do we add them?
> 
> 2. Do we need to attach education and employment documents for the partner, even if I am not claiming points for the partner? As evidence of functional English, I have attached declarations from the school and college.
> ...


I am not sure how and when this concept of submitting photos to DIBP has been established.
I have also not found any specific requirements as such, but anyways it's just a document and when we submit so many, what's one more

2. The school and college declaration has to be supported by the final exam marksheets
So you need to attach the Class X and the College pass degree also as applicable 
No need for any employment records 

Cheers


----------



## Rahul_UK183 (Mar 30, 2017)

newbienz said:


> I am not sure how and when this concept of submitting photos to DIBP has been established.
> I have also not found any specific requirements as such, but anyways it's just a document and when we submit so many, what's one more
> 
> 2. The school and college declaration has to be supported by the final exam marksheets
> ...


Providing education details make sense but wouldn't we have to record partner employment details in form 80 ?

Even if not claiming partner points ? 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

newbienz said:


> I am not sure how and when this concept of submitting photos to DIBP has been established.
> I have also not found any specific requirements as such, but anyways it's just a document and when we submit so many, what's one more
> 
> 2. The school and college declaration has to be supported by the final exam marksheets
> ...


Precisely. I was about to write the same. I too do not know when the tradition of uploading photographs started. Never heard of them requesting photographs when people did not upload. But anyways, if you decide to upload, name the jpg/png file accordingly and that should satisfy the labeling part. For instance: <your_full_name>.png

I uploaded a passport specification photograph (80% face, both shoulders and ears visible, etc) under "Photograph - Passport" category.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Rahul_UK183 said:


> Providing education details make sense but wouldn't we have to record partner employment details in form 80 ?
> 
> Even if not claiming partner points ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Yes, have to mention everything accurately in form 80, including employment details even if not claiming employment/ partner points.


----------



## Rahul_UK183 (Mar 30, 2017)

KeeDa said:


> Yes, have to mention everything accurately in form 80, including employment details even if not claiming employment/ partner points.


Here lies the problem.. My wife has about 7 years of exp with diff employers...

2 offer letters / exp letters / relieving letters are missing. Should I mention this employment ?

I believe her employment proofs don't have to be provided anyway as I am not claiming partner points. 



Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Rahul_UK183 said:


> Providing education details make sense but wouldn't we have to record partner employment details in form 80 ?
> 
> Even if not claiming partner points ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


My answer was limited to Your initial question which was in regards to the fulfilment of the functional English proof requirements
Keeda has already answered the question about Form80

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Rahul_UK183 said:


> Here lies the problem.. My wife has about 7 years of exp with diff employers...
> 
> 2 offer letters / exp letters / relieving letters are missing. Should I mention this employment ?
> 
> ...


No proof are required for partner employment.

I have not come across any case where the CO has asked for proof of partner employment where you have not claimed points for the same 

No need to mention anything at this stage about missing documents 

Cheers


----------



## Rahul_UK183 (Mar 30, 2017)

newbienz said:


> No proof are required for partner employment.
> 
> I have not come across any case where the CO has asked for proof of partner employment where you have not claimed points for the same
> 
> ...


Sorry didn't get you ?

Are you saying I don't mention her exp for which I do not have evidence ? 

OR should I mention all her exp as evidence wouldn't be asked as I am not claiming partner points ? 



Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## soshainaus (Feb 1, 2017)

newbienz said:


> I am not sure how and when this concept of submitting photos to DIBP has been established.
> I have also not found any specific requirements as such, but anyways it's just a document and when we submit so many, what's one more
> 
> 2. The school and college declaration has to be supported by the final exam marksheets
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## soshainaus (Feb 1, 2017)

I am getting confused now. 

As per the recommendations shown for attaching documents in the application - it recommends form 80 for the main applicant and 1221 for the additional/dependent applicants. But the 1221 also looks very similar to 80. 

I am confused now, which form needs to be filled for main applicant and which one for the dependent. I could not find anywhere in 80 where it asks for partner's employment record. It was asked though in the main application form, which is already submitted.

Who needs to fill 1221? Confused!!!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

soshainaus said:


> I am getting confused now.
> 
> As per the recommendations shown for attaching documents in the application - it recommends form 80 for the main applicant and 1221 for the additional/dependent applicants. But the 1221 also looks very similar to 80.
> 
> ...


You have to fill both forms for both the applicants in my opinion 

Once you fill Form 80, Filling form 1221 is just cut and paste job

In my opinion Form 80 has been created by DIBP just to test your determination in getting a grant just like God has created the line for Darshana at Lord Tirupati

Cheers


----------



## Rahul_UK183 (Mar 30, 2017)

Rahul_UK183 said:


> Sorry didn't get you ?
> 
> Are you saying I don't mention her exp for which I do not have evidence ?
> 
> ...


Can someone pls clarify ?

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## yousufkhan (Jul 11, 2016)

Rahul_UK183 said:


> Can someone pls clarify ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


-
I guess he mean that it is irrelevant whether you provide employment evidence for partner when you are not claiming points as DIBP don't bother to interrogate it. So if you have missing documents then its better not to upload any employment evidence for partner.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Rahul_UK183 said:


> Sorry didn't get you ?
> 
> Are you saying I don't mention her exp for which I do not have evidence ?
> 
> ...


You should fill all her experiences truthfully.

I don't think you would be asked to asked to give evidence for the same as you have not claimed any partner points

Cheers


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

soshainaus said:


> I am getting confused now.
> 
> As per the recommendations shown for attaching documents in the application - it recommends form 80 for the main applicant and 1221 for the additional/dependent applicants. But the 1221 also looks very similar to 80.
> 
> ...


fill form 80 & 1221 for yourself and spouse as well


----------



## anupama.arch (Jan 3, 2015)

Hi all, 

Anyone heard back from CO here or received a grant who applied in May, 2017?


----------



## ammarmp (Feb 8, 2017)

anupama.arch said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Anyone heard back from CO here or received a grant who applied in May, 2017?


Applied on 3rd may... nothing yet... as per immitracker last CO contact date is for applicants of 26th April..

Is this delay in CO contact common at this time of the year?


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

anupama.arch said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Anyone heard back from CO here or received a grant who applied in May, 2017?


isnt it too early ??


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

Rahul_UK183 said:


> Can someone pls clarify ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



Fill your spouse employment history, even if you are not claiming partner points, if your partner is professional,recommended.

CO will not bother to ask your partner docs except English proof, age proof , travel doc,PCC,Medicals when not claiming partner points.


----------



## Rahul_UK183 (Mar 30, 2017)

JP Mosa said:


> Fill your spouse employment history, even if you are not claiming partner points, if your partner is professional,recommended.
> 
> CO will not bother to ask your partner docs except English proof, age proof , travel doc,PCC,Medicals when not claiming partner points.


Thanks for clarifying. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## ammarmp (Feb 8, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> isnt it too early ??


mmm.. how is it early? isnt the initial CO contact usually within a couple of weeks?

i have front loaded... so i am obviously not expecting that.. but this delay for all applicant means that they have not even opened our files ..  
and if (God forbid) they do need anything... this extra 1 month delay will not count towards the actual processing time.....


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

ammarmp said:


> mmm.. how is it early? isnt the initial CO contact usually within a couple of weeks?
> 
> i have front loaded... so i am obviously not expecting that.. but this delay for all applicant means that they have not even opened our files ..
> and if (God forbid) they do need anything... this extra 1 month delay will not count towards the actual processing time.....


early for op as she has received invite on 24th and filed visa after that


----------



## ammarmp (Feb 8, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> early for op as she has received invite on 24th and filed visa after that


yeah i meant its late even for her... as per her signature she applied on 24th.

Or am i wrong in the assumption that the initial CO contact is within 2 weeks?


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

ammarmp said:


> yeah i meant its late even for her... as per her signature she applied on 24th.
> 
> Or am i wrong in the assumption that the initial CO contact is within 2 weeks?




CO contact in exact time frame is not guaranteed

If someone anticipates and thus coincides, that's an absolute fluke


----------



## gs2609 (Jun 15, 2017)

*How to proceed*

Can somebody please suggest?

I have filled for EOI on 6th June with 75 points.
As far as I understand, the Visa application has to be completed within 60 days of invite.

I might fly to US for around 6 months on my current US visa. 
What if I dont file visa right now. How long will my Invite be valid for me to file visa on that? In case it expires after 60 days, do I need to file the EOI again? would I have to go through PTE/ IELTS again as well?

Whats suggestive here?


----------



## anupama.arch (Jan 3, 2015)

Hi, 

I have no idea about the processing time, some of my colleagues got the grant in 2 weeks, for some people it takes even years, just wanted to know, how is the trend recently. 

Thanks everyone for your response. Hope to get notified in this thread if anyone hear back/ receive a grant. 

Thanks


----------



## pkk0574 (Apr 15, 2016)

I lodged my visa on 22nd April 2017 and have had no CO contact yet. Meanwhile I have traveled to India for vacation for about 3 weeks and will be returning by end of the month. Do I need to update DIBP using form 923?

Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ammarmp (Feb 8, 2017)

gs2609 said:


> Can somebody please suggest?
> 
> I have filled for EOI on 6th June with 75 points.
> As far as I understand, the Visa application has to be completed within 60 days of invite.
> ...


a little confused.. have you been invited?

The invite is valid for 60 days only. if you dont apply, it will be go back to lodged status.... and you will be invited again as per the merit...
from dipb "https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Skil#tab-content-1"
"_Please be aware if you do not make a valid visa application after receiving two invitations, your EOI will be removed from SkillSelect._"

PTE and IELTS are not dependent on EOI.. they are dependent on the requirements of their own expiry i.e. 2 years.

might i ask.. y dont you want to apply now?


----------



## Shalinisenthil (Jan 13, 2017)

*what is the functional english - letter from college*

Hi Sultan,

Could you please tell what exactly the below document is for the Additional Applicant over 18?

6 Proof of functional english - letter from college

Thanks,
Shalini Senthil


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Shalinisenthil said:


> Hi Sultan,
> 
> Could you please tell what exactly the below document is for the Additional Applicant over 18?
> 
> ...


dependent applicants over 18 years age need to prove they have functional english skills which can be done by things mentioned in link https://www.border.gov.au/about/corporate/information/faqs/how-can-i-prove-i-have-functional-english


template of letter from college - http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au.../1210457-letter-functional-english-proof.html


----------



## Shalinisenthil (Jan 13, 2017)

Thanks for the information.

One of the proof was as mentioned below, so the question it wouldn't suffice to only show the mark sheet? Is it required to get a separate letter from the college letterhead?

Completed a degree, a higher degree, a diploma or a trade certificate that required at least two years of full-time study or training in an institution in or outside Australia and all instructions were in English.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Shalinisenthil said:


> Thanks for the information.
> 
> One of the proof was as mentioned below, so the question it wouldn't suffice to only show the mark sheet? Is it required to get a separate letter from the college letterhead?
> 
> Completed a degree, a higher degree, a diploma or a trade certificate that required at least two years of full-time study or training in an institution in or outside Australia and all instructions were in English.


A letter specifically indicating the language of instruction and duration of course will aid better

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shalinisenthil (Jan 13, 2017)

thank you


----------



## Cairnz (May 17, 2017)

*Documents for Visa*

Dear Zaback,
Thanks for your helps...
I have few questions(related to RNR and experience certficate)...
1.Will CO cross check documents submitted during skill assessment and visa lodging?
it should match or not? especially RNR
2. if not i must submitt an RNR or simply an experience certificate?
The above qstns are related to my first job 2009-2012. The only contact was the HR manager who had given an RNR for Skill Assessment and now he left that company. Now i doubt, they will issue me anything related to my employment. Also i dont have any bank details or payslips etc.

Nazeer Salim
EOI submitted for 233411
Electronics Engineer
EOI-65points
awaiting an invite


----------



## hardi (Jan 27, 2017)

*Suggestion Please*

Hi Sultan,

There has been an attempt made by the DIBP to verify my employment in UAE. I am currently employed in WSP. I have provided the reference letter from HR department which contained the general landline no. I believe they tried and could not reach the HR guys. Henceforth, they raised the below query

""an additional evidence of employment for WSP Parsons Brinckerhoff (United Arab
Emirates). (provide reliable contact information as the provided telephone number listed on reference letter remains unanswered)""

I am planning to provide the below info:-

1) WSP Middle East - Offer Letter
2) WSP Middle East - Induction Programme 
3) Payslips (re submit)
4) HSBC Bank Statement for Middle East Account
4) Immediate Team lead Reference 

I guess even if I provided the HR guys landline (reluctant to share their personal no), they wont be in a position to describe my RnR. The RnR was given by my line manager which was signed off by HR .I have asked the line manager to provide Rnr letter for my professional interview, hence if I tell him regarding the Visa, I doubt his support.

Henceforth, I am planning to provide the reference of my immediate team lead (not line manager) who is aware of my situation and can explain the my rnr if asked.

Do i need to share the HR contact?? Is this approach ok or I am missing something which was requested??

Regards
Hardi


----------



## annaazn (Sep 17, 2015)

Hi all,

While browsing posts I found someone mentioned about completing a "Complete Application" for a direct grant. 

Can anyone please explain what they mean by "complete application"? Is that just submitting all relevant documents (passport, PCC, Medical etc) then wait for CO to process the case? Or you mean there's another pathway quicker to get the grant?

Thanks all


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

hardi said:


> Hi Sultan,
> 
> There has been an attempt made by the DIBP to verify my employment in UAE. I am currently employed in WSP. I have provided the reference letter from HR department which contained the general landline no. I believe they tried and could not reach the HR guys. Henceforth, they raised the below query
> 
> ...


IMO you should reply back with the new contact number for your employer, and maybe a written explanation about why the number given previously isn't in service anymore. It would only confuse them with so many new documents when all they asked for was a telephone number to talk to your employer.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

annaazn said:


> Hi all,
> 
> While browsing posts I found someone mentioned about completing a "Complete Application" for a direct grant.
> 
> ...


Thats about it. Nothing else.

See "Achieving a faster visa decision" here: *https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work...s-for-General-Skilled-Migration-applications/*


----------



## hardi (Jan 27, 2017)

KeeDa said:


> IMO you should reply back with the new contact number for your employer, and maybe a written explanation about why the number given previously isn't in service anymore. It would only confuse them with so many new documents when all they asked for was a telephone number to talk to your employer.


Can I provide the contact details of my immediate team lead who is working here???

Regards
Hardi


----------



## hardi (Jan 27, 2017)

KeeDa said:


> IMO you should reply back with the new contact number for your employer, and maybe a written explanation about why the number given previously isn't in service anymore. It would only confuse them with so many new documents when all they asked for was a telephone number to talk to your employer.


Hi KeeDA,

Can I provide the contact details of my immediate team lead who is working here??? or is it required to provide HR number? I doubt the HR will provide personal cell no and will give extension no only?

Please advice .
Thanks

Regards
Hardi


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

hardi said:


> Hi KeeDA,
> 
> Can I provide the contact details of my immediate team lead who is working here??? or is it required to provide HR number? I doubt the HR will provide personal cell no and will give extension no only?
> 
> ...


It usually is the HR who handle verification calls and may internally route further inquiries to managers/ team leaders for questions related to RnR. Remember that RnR is only a part of their verification process. They usually start with the applicant's identification, employment dates, attendance records, salary, and such other questions which only the HR would be able to answer.

I don't think they are looking for HR's personal number either. From the looks of it, they tried to reach the business on earlier provided fixed line phone number (on their letterhead or website I suppose) and nobody answered it so they've asked you now if that number has changed perhaps.


----------



## Subhash Bohra (Jan 27, 2016)

KeeDa said:


> It usually is the HR who handle verification calls and may internally route further inquiries to managers/ team leaders for questions related to RnR. Remember that RnR is only a part of their verification process. They usually start with the applicant's identification, employment dates, attendance records, salary, and such other questions which only the HR would be able to answer.
> 
> I don't think they are looking for HR's personal number either. From the looks of it, they tried to reach the business on earlier provided fixed line phone number (on their letterhead or website I suppose) and nobody answered it so they've asked you now if that number has changed perhaps.


What if the organization is very big and there are several HR teams. In my org. there are HR teams allocated to each stream (BFS, Manufacturing, Retail, TTH these are streams or domains). Now whom they will reach, shall we provide my immediate HR personal details


----------



## hardi (Jan 27, 2017)

Subhash Bohra said:


> What if the organization is very big and there are several HR teams. In my org. there are HR teams allocated to each stream (BFS, Manufacturing, Retail, TTH these are streams or domains). Now whom they will reach, shall we provide my immediate HR personal details


Well the same holds true in my case as well. 

Sultan/Keeda can you advise?


----------



## Subhash Bohra (Jan 27, 2016)

I am sorry if I sound repetitive or naive but want to ask one question 

When I submit My EOI at that time I do not need to submit any documents ??? because I do not see any option to attach/upload any documents?

When to create IMMI account and when to upload Form 80, Form 1221, PCC, and health checkup results ??

I am awaiting my ACS review result, once I get that (that to +ve) I will submit my EOI, I am having right now 65 points. 

When should I prepare/ fill FORM 80 and 1221... PCC I have read that once I get invite and apply for VISA that time I should apply and get PCC.


----------



## soshainaus (Feb 1, 2017)

Subhash Bohra said:


> I am sorry if I sound repetitive or naive but want to ask one question
> 
> When I submit My EOI at that time I do not need to submit any documents ??? because I do not see any option to attach/upload any documents?
> 
> ...


Do all this once you get the invite to lodge a visa application.


----------



## anupama.arch (Jan 3, 2015)

*Processing time*



KeeDa said:


> Thats about it. Nothing else.
> 
> See "Achieving a faster visa decision" here: *https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work...s-for-General-Skilled-Migration-applications/*


Hello, everyone!

According to the website, 
GSM allocation dates

The tables below list the earliest lodgement dates for applications that have been allocated to processing teams. You can use this information to determine when your application will be allocated and to ensure your application is complete and ready for assessment.

And, according to the table, 
PRIORITY PROCESSING INFORMATION FOR GSM SKILLSELECT APPLICATIONS
Visa subclass	Priority group 3	Priority group 4
189 Skilled – Independent (Points-tested) stream	N/A	1 July 2017
190 Skilled – Nominated	10 April 2017	N/A
489 Skilled – Regional	10 April 2017	1 April 2017


Those who have applied before 1st of July, 2017, the web does not mention about their allocation dates? 

Another Question,
The website says, 3 months from Allocation date, so unless you know the allocation date, you cannot guess your grant date from you application date? Please correct me if I am wrong. 


Thanks.


----------



## ozbound2k (Jul 31, 2015)

Hello Everyone 
Many thanks for creating this thread.

I want to change name on my Passport and add my last name. Some of my documents have only First name mentioned while others have both first name and last name. During ACS I gave affidavit declaring Sumit Kumar and Sumit both are same persons and it worked.

Now that I have received invite , should I first get my passport reissued (which I think might take almost a month) with last name or should I go ahead with visa lodge and then change name on passport once I get grant.


----------



## KimBokJoo (Apr 26, 2017)

Does the applicant have any members of their family unit not travelling to Australia who are not Australian citizens or Australian permanent residents

- What does this mean? Do I need to include my parents and siblings? Even if I am in a defacto relationship?


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

KimBokJoo said:


> Does the applicant have any members of their family unit not travelling to Australia who are not Australian citizens or Australian permanent residents
> 
> - What does this mean? Do I need to include my parents and siblings? Even if I am in a defacto relationship?


No, they are not members of your family unit. 

Try Googling "member of family unit" and you'll find: https://www.border.gov.au/Migrationagents/Pages/member-of-family-unit.aspx


----------



## ozbound2k (Jul 31, 2015)

sultan_azam said:


> .





zaback21 said:


> .





KeeDa said:


> .





ozbound2k said:


> Hello Everyone
> Many thanks for creating this thread.
> 
> I want to change name on my Passport and add my last name. Some of my documents have only First name mentioned while others have both first name and last name. During ACS I gave affidavit declaring Sumit Kumar and Sumit both are same persons and it worked.
> ...


@sultan_azam @zaback21 @KeeDa and other experts
Dear Sirs, kindly advice on above query


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ozbound2k said:


> Hello Everyone
> Many thanks for creating this thread.
> 
> I want to change name on my Passport and add my last name. Some of my documents have only First name mentioned while others have both first name and last name. During ACS I gave affidavit declaring Sumit Kumar and Sumit both are same persons and it worked.
> ...


Go ahead and submit the application 

You can change your passport number later on once you get it and also upload a copy of the new passport 

No sense in delaying the processing for the new passport 
Give a copy of the same affidavit that you gave to ACS in DIBP also
Make sure that you mention that you are known by 2 names in form 80 and Form 1221 and anywhere else where it asks you for your names

Cheers


----------



## ozbound2k (Jul 31, 2015)

newbienz said:


> Go ahead and submit the application
> 
> You can change your passport number later on once you get it and also upload a copy of the new passport
> 
> ...


Thank you very much Sir for this information.

Does this mean I should apply for new Passport after I get grant. 

Or should I do *both processes in parallel *and if I get new passport before grant/after grant then I update it before grant/after grant by informing concerned authorities.

I am not aware but can there be a situation where immigration authorities *ask me for passport physically *and in between I might be in a situation where my new passport would still be under processing and old passport would be taken away/cancelled by Passport office.


----------



## ozbound2k (Jul 31, 2015)

Respected Sirs

Sorry to bump thread again
Kindly advice if possible


----------



## ammarmp (Feb 8, 2017)

ozbound2k said:


> Thank you very much Sir for this information.
> 
> Does this mean I should apply for new Passport after I get grant.
> 
> ...


normally the passport is not asked physically.. even the grant is on the email itself....it is an electronic visa which requires no stamping on the passport...

How long will the passport change process take? 
I think you should do both processes in parallel and update DIBP later..you should try to get the direct grant where you would update after grant

.. if not... the grant is usually within 3 4 months.. enough time to update dibp about this change


----------



## ozbound2k (Jul 31, 2015)

ammarmp said:


> normally the passport is not asked physically.. even the grant is on the email itself....it is an electronic visa which requires no stamping on the passport...
> 
> How long will the passport change process take?
> I think you should do both processes in parallel and update DIBP later..you should try to get the direct grant where you would update after grant
> ...


Thanks much for details Sir.
I am taking 1 month as worst case for Passport Change.

But as you mentioned I should rather go for grant first and then update passport details later with DIBP. I will have ample time tp update DIBP once I get grant


----------



## ammarmp (Feb 8, 2017)

ozbound2k said:


> Thanks much for details Sir.
> I am taking 1 month as worst case for Passport Change.
> 
> But as you mentioned I should rather go for grant first and then update passport details later with DIBP. I will have ample time tp update DIBP once I get grant


why are you going for name change anyway? you have the affidavit.. if dibp accepts it then well and good...


----------



## ozbound2k (Jul 31, 2015)

ammarmp said:


> why are you going for name change anyway? you have the affidavit.. if dibp accepts it then well and good...



Actually half of my documents have my last name and other half are without last name.
On passport I dont have last name and many a times I have to fill out last name and give passport as proof. I faced this problem while giving PTE exam.

So I was thinking it would be a good idea to get last name atleast on Passport.
For other documents I will user affidavit.


----------



## shariq123 (Feb 7, 2017)

Guys, regarding the Education History section, if I'm not claiming any points from my spouse, do I need to fill in the *"Highest Recognized Qualification Obtained"* section and then subsequently *"Has the applicant completed, or is currently enrolled in, any studies at secondary level or above?"* for my spouse? 

Some people I've talked to are saying since my spouse's degree has not been assessed by any assessing authority, it does not become "Recognized" so I should not mention anything. However, that doesn't seem right to me. Could anyone help me here on how to fill that part?


----------



## american_desi (Feb 27, 2017)

abhinavfromdelhi said:


> I wish i had read this before
> 
> I would have not done the mistake of obtaining PCC from local police station


Hi, are the PCC from local police stations not accepted by DBIP? I made this mistake as well, we were visiting India, we decided to get PCC from local police....

How long does the process to get PCC from passport seva take? do you need to surrender your passport until then? Please let me know....


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

american_desi said:


> Hi, are the PCC from local police stations not accepted by DBIP? I made this mistake as well, we were visiting India, we decided to get PCC from local police....
> 
> How long does the process to get PCC from passport seva take? do you need to surrender your passport until then? Please let me know....


No, that PCC from police station is not accepted. See "Police Check" here: *India*

PCC from PSK can take anywhere from 1 day to 35 days. You do not have to surrender your passport. However applying for a PCC overseas at VFS/ Embassy may require you to provide them the passport until the PCC is issued.

Related thread: *http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-indian-police-clearance-certificate-241.html*


----------



## american_desi (Feb 27, 2017)

KeeDa said:


> No, that PCC from police station is not accepted. See "Police Check" here: *India*
> 
> PCC from PSK can take anywhere from 1 day to 35 days. You do not have to surrender your passport. However applying for a PCC overseas at VFS/ Embassy may require you to provide them the passport until the PCC is issued.
> 
> Related thread: *http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-indian-police-clearance-certificate-241.html*


I see..thanks for the Information mate! Made a rookie mistake 

I am yet to apply for US FBI clearance which supposedly takes 8-12 weeks.....so in the meanwhile will apply for PCC from Indian consulate in US.....


----------



## kritika.cha (Jul 17, 2017)

*Waiting for Grant*

Any Idea on Visa grant for 234111 Agricultural Consultant

Skill assessed : 27 August 2017
EOI Filed : 27 Dec 2016 ( PTE 1: case making 60 points)
Uploaded PTE 2 Scores: 3 Feb 2017 ( Case making 65 points)
ITA Received: 15 Feb 2017
PCC, Medicals, Completed application: 27 March 2017
Visa Grant: ???:amen::fingerscrossed:


----------



## youngpil (Jun 12, 2017)

Hi guys,

I received an invitation last night and tried to proceed my health declarations to create HAP ID before applying for the visa since I am still waiting for a PCC. But it keeps failing at the submission stage and showing an error message that the system is currently unavailable.

Instead, I will just apply for the visa first and create HAP ID. I was just wondering if we fill out details and pay the visa fee, the HAP ID will be available straight away or do we need to upload all the document in order to create the HAP ID.

I have already booked a flight to do the medical check up in another city next week so will need to sort this out. Any suggestion would be appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

youngpil said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I received an invitation last night and tried to proceed my health declarations to create HAP ID before applying for the visa since I am still waiting for a PCC. But it keeps failing at the submission stage and showing an error message that the system is currently unavailable.
> 
> ...


Is available right away after you pay for the visa.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

shariq123 said:


> Guys, regarding the Education History section, if I'm not claiming any points from my spouse, do I need to fill in the *"Highest Recognized Qualification Obtained"* section and then subsequently *"Has the applicant completed, or is currently enrolled in, any studies at secondary level or above?"* for my spouse?
> 
> Some people I've talked to are saying since my spouse's degree has not been assessed by any assessing authority, it does not become "Recognized" so I should not mention anything. However, that doesn't seem right to me. Could anyone help me here on how to fill that part?


I checked my application pdf and I had answered YES to this question. It then provides fields to enter information about the said education. I would say you answer YES to this as well. The question does not ask about any recognition either.


----------



## youngpil (Jun 12, 2017)

KeeDa said:


> Is available right away after you pay for the visa.


Thanks for your quick reply!


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

kritika.cha said:


> Any Idea on Visa grant for 234111 Agricultural Consultant
> 
> Skill assessed : 27 August 2017
> EOI Filed : 27 Dec 2016 ( PTE 1: case making 60 points)
> ...


Nobody can say when. You should join this club: *http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...09-189-visa-lodge-grant-gang-2017-a-1071.html*


----------



## charansingh.sai (Mar 1, 2017)

HI Guys,

I have some questions regarding my and my wife's PCC application. I am from Hyderabad and my Wife is from Chennai. 

My permanent address is *Hyd A* in Hyderabad and the same is in Passport. After my marriage in Nov 2015 I continued to live in the same place with my Wife. In Feb 2017 we moved to a rented place *Hyd B* in Hyderabad. Recently, I got a job in Chennai and had to move here to my in-laws place *Chen A* on June 17th, 2017. My wife is still in Hyderabad, but she will be moving here after a month or so. I am living here for just two weeks and I don't have any address proof. However, this is my wife's permanent address (as in her passport). 

*My Timeline:*

*Hyd A: * Permanent address (*same as in Passport*)
*Hyd B: * Feb 01 2017 to June 16th, 2017 (*4.5 months*) - Don't have any address proof
*Chen A: * June 17th to Till date (*15 days*) - No address proof but it's my Wife's permanent address (as in Passport)


*My Wife's Timeline:*

*Chen A: * Permanent address (*same as in Passport*)
*Hyd A: * Nov 2015 to Jan - 2017 (*post marraiage - 14 Months*) - Don't have any address proof
*Hyd B: * Feb 01 2017 to Till date (*5 months*) - Don't have any address proof

1. From where do I need to apply for a PCC, Hyd or Chennai?
2. From where does my Wife needs to apply, Hyd or Chennai? 
3. We neither have address proof for the 5 months stay at *Hyd B*, Is it mandatory to show that? or can we skip that address and mention that we didn't move at all from *Hyd A*? Will that be an issue? 
4. Since I have now moved to Chennai *Chen A* and living at my in-laws since 15 days, do I still need to show an address proof? Can I show my wife's passport as the proof? 

It would be great if someone can clear my queries.

Thanks.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

charansingh.sai said:


> HI Guys,
> 
> I have some questions regarding my and my wife's PCC application. I am from Hyderabad and my Wife is from Chennai.
> 
> ...


Will you be travelling to Hyderabad in the near future.
If so , you can get your PCC done in Hyderabad based on your permanent address

Your wife can get it done in Chennai based on her permanent address once she moves there in a month 

I think this is workable solution 

Pleas do recheck. Not very conversant with PCC rules in India

Cheers


----------



## charansingh.sai (Mar 1, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Will you be travelling to Hyderabad in the near future.
> If so , you can get your PCC done in Hyderabad based on your permanent address
> 
> Your wife can get it done in Chennai based on her permanent address once she moves there in a month
> ...


Thanks for the reply.

Yes, I'm planning to travel next week or so if I need to apply from Hyd only. 

Do you have any idea about the 3rd and 4th query?



Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

charansingh.sai said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> Yes, I'm planning to travel next week or so if I need to apply from Hyd only.
> 
> ...


As both of you are applying from the cities shown as permanent addresses, you should not have any problem

Just fill the addresses where you have stayed in the past as required in the form
I don't think you have to give evidence of the same

Cheers


----------



## charansingh.sai (Mar 1, 2017)

newbienz said:


> As both of you are applying from the cities shown as permanent addresses, you should not have any problem
> 
> Just fill the addresses where you have stayed in the past as required in the form
> I don't think you have to give evidence of the same
> ...


Oh , now I'm confused. Somebody in other thread said that we need to apply from the city where we are currently residing and not from the city as in permanent address in passport. Which is true?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

charansingh.sai said:


> Oh , now I'm confused. Somebody in other thread said that we need to apply from the city where we are currently residing and not from the city as in permanent address in passport. Which is true?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


This is what the PSK website says 

How do I apply for a Police clearance Certificate (PCC)?
A:	You can submit the filled in Police Clearance Certificate (PCC) Application Form at PSK /, within the jurisdiction of your Passport Office . You need to attach the self-attested photocopies of following documents along with the Police Clearance Certificate (PCC) Application Form:
Passport in original with self-attested photocopy of its first two and last two pages, including ECR/Non-ECR page (previously ECNR) and the page of observation , if any , made by Passport Issuing Authority and validity extension page, if any, in respect of short validity passport.
Proof of Present Address (if address is different from the one mentioned on passport).

So i think you are allowed,to apply from the permanent address


why don't you start failing up the application form for PCC online

It should automatically tell you if you are eligible to apply or not from your permanent address

Moreover as I said earlier, I am not very conversant with the PCC process in India

Cheers


----------



## charansingh.sai (Mar 1, 2017)

newbienz said:


> This is what the PSK website says
> 
> How do I apply for a Police clearance Certificate (PCC)?
> A:You can submit the filled in Police Clearance Certificate (PCC) Application Form at PSK /, within the jurisdiction of your Passport Office . You need to attach the self-attested photocopies of following documents along with the Police Clearance Certificate (PCC) Application Form:
> ...


Thanks mate.


----------



## Meavin2011 (Mar 10, 2013)

sultan_azam said:


> *:mmph:RELEVANT DOCUMENTS:mmph:*
> 
> Guiding line is that you need to submit all documents which are required to prove your claims made in EOI, a general list of documents is mentioned below, some specific documents may be required in special cases
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot for such a useful thread. This is really helpful for us 

I have few questions though:

1) I assume that the size limit of 5 MB is per document. If that is the case most of the documents would be fine. However in case size exceeds 5 MB for color scanned copies, is DIBP okay to accept the black & white scanned copies for those documents?

2) At the time of filing EOI, we were supposed to provide our experience details during last 10 years. I have 3 questions in this regard:

If I have total of 15 years experience out of which initial 1 year is Non IT experience and remaining 14 years is IT experience. ACS assessment has been positive and they have considered last 8 years as relevant experience.

a) Whether I need to submit documents for all companies I have worked for during last 10 years or for all companies since I started my career?
b) Whether I need to submit documents only for those companies I have worked for during last 10 years which are considered under relevant experience (in my case last 8 years)?
c) Besides offer letter and relieving letters, I have either reference letter or statutory declaration from the companies I worked for. What are the other documents that are mandatory that I need to arrange for? I have few salary slips (not from all companies though) and similarly Form 16 for last few years but not since start of my career. Do I need to provide Bank statements for those years where I don't have the Salary slips / Form 16?

3) For qualification, I have provisional degree along with mark sheets of all semesters. Should I arrange for a degree certificate as well?

4) Do we need to provide only the experience related documents for spouse or even qualification documents are required in case I am planning to claim 5 partner points?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Meavin2011 said:


> Thanks a lot for such a useful thread. This is really helpful for us
> 
> I have few questions though:
> 
> ...


1. Split the file into 2 instead of black and white
2a. When filling EOI, no documents are required to be submitted or uploaded.
You just to have enter dates and data
To keep the EOI simple enter details of only the 11 years or so. You have to add some period disallowed for skills assessment also to cover the minimum 10 years
2.b. You will need to submit evidence for only the period you are claiming points for
2.c Supporting evidences for employment are payslips, bank statements, PF statements, Joining relieving letters, promotions., reference letters, R&R letters Tax deductions statements Form 26AS Form 16. The list is endless. See what all you can really accumulate

3. You should have the final Degree. Provisional may not be accepted

4. You will need to submit the complete set of documents you used to get the spouse skill assessment done. Also how she fulfills all the conditions like age, English etc.



Cheers


----------



## anupama.arch (Jan 3, 2015)

Hi All, 

CO has contacted me on 25th of July for my husband’s PCC, which was missed unfortunately and also asked to get my Bachelor of Architecture assessed by the Architects Accreditation Council of Australia (AACA). I have contacted AACA, they have refused to give any further advise on bachelor of architecture earned overseas. 

Information/observations regarding assessment by Architects Accreditation Council of Australia (AACA) in this regard are as follows: 

(i)	I have completed Bachelor of Architecture from India in 2012 and Master of Architecture from University of New South Wales (UNSW), Australia in 2015, and the related certificates are uploaded in immiaccount. 

(ii)	As stated by AACA, (would not give me in writing) as the Master of Architecture is verified and assessed by AACA, bachelor degree earned overseas is considered to be equivalent to Australian accredited bachelor degree. It is noted that, AACA is the only authority nominated by the Government of Australia for assessing overseas architecture qualifications for the purpose of migration to Australia under the Australian Government Skilled Migration Program, for the occupation ‘Architect’, ANZSCO code 232111.’ 

(iii)	As known, Bachelor in Architecture is not adequate to become ‘Architect’ in Australia; the minimum qualification needed is Master of Architecture. AACA does not assess equivalence of overseas bachelor degree to Australian accredited bachelor degree in Architecture, rather, assesses eligibility for migration as Architect. That was the reason for me to enrol in an Australian accredited post graduate program in UNSW to become eligible and comply with Australian Government Skilled Migration Program, for the occupation ‘Architect’, ANZSCO code 232111. 

(iv)	According to the Country Education Profile (CEP) by Australian Education International the undergraduate study at School of Planning of Architecture (SPA), Delhi, India is listed as ‘Section 1’ list of institutions for higher education. And, section 1 institutes are graded as “Very good institutions, India”. Referring to the attached document where it is mentioned that, “A three years or more full time bachelor degree from a section 1 university is comparable to the bachelor degree of the AQF qualification. 

The document actually compares the courses from overseas institutions to Australian Qualifications Framework (AQF). The AQF is the national policy for regulated qualifications in Australian education and training. It incorporates the qualifications from each education and training sector into a single comprehensive national qualifications framework. In relation to my Bachelor of Architecture degree earned overseas from School of Planning of Architecture (SPA), Delhi, India. (https://internationaleducation.gov....efault.aspx?ReturnUrl=/cep/Pages/default.aspx ) Please find the relevant pages as attached from the website. 

(v)	Admission to Masters of Architecture in UNSW is only available to students with a first degree from a nationally accredited undergraduate program (or equivalent) in Architecture. Please refer to https://www.be.unsw.edu.au/postgraduate-degrees/architecture/how-apply-masterarchitecture. 

(vi)	In order to getting employed as student at my present work, enrolment to a university course leading to a relevant tertiary qualification was mandatory along with a first degree from a nationally accredited undergraduate program (or equivalent) in Architecture. As I was enrolled to an accredited master in UNSW, my bachelor degree was accepted as equivalent to Australian accredited bachelor degree. I am still working in the same practice as fulltime employed. 

In light of the discussion outlined above, my Bachelor of Architecture degree was required to be equivalent to Australian accredited undergraduate architecture program to become eligible for admission to Postgraduate program in UNSW. It is to be mentioned that my Master of Architecture degree from UNSW has been verified by AACA and uploaded to immiacccount. 

I hope this provides clarifications and justification in taking stand that my overseas Bachelor of Architecture degree is equivalent to an Australian accredited Bachelor of Architecture degree.

Any advice Please?


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

anupama.arch said:


> Hi All,
> 
> CO has contacted me on 25th of July for my husband’s PCC, which was missed unfortunately and also asked to get my Bachelor of Architecture assessed by the Architects Accreditation Council of Australia (AACA). I have contacted AACA, they have refused to give any further advise on bachelor of architecture earned overseas.
> 
> ...



in eoi you have claimed qualification points for bachelors or masters ??


----------



## anupama.arch (Jan 3, 2015)

sultan_azam said:


> in eoi you have claimed qualification points for bachelors or masters ??



Thanks so much for your reply.

I have got my Masters from UNSW verified and showed as my last tertiary qualification. I have given the details of my Bachelor done in overseas too. 

My EOI points were as follows (as copied from EOI),

Age - 30
English Language Ability - Competent - 0
Level of educational qualification attained - At least a Bachelor Degree -15
Years of experience in Nominated Occupation - in Australia- 10
Years of experience in a Nominated Occupation - overseas - 0
Australian Study Requirement - 5

TOTAL 60

I have given both my bachelor and master degree details and it came up in EOI as written above. Was it your question? I am not sure if there was any scope for me to decide which qualification within these two I am claiming point from?

My masters was finished in December 2015, Bachelor (2012), and the Australian experience in nominated occupation started from May,2014 to present. 

I am not sure if they are asking for my bachelor to be assessed because of my Australian experience shown in EOI was done before my Masters but after Bachelor?

I look forward to your comment and advice.

Thanks again.


----------



## emp0mat (Apr 21, 2017)

Hello everyone,
I'm going to include my Partner in my visa application. However, I'm not going to Claim Partner Points. 

Is she required to prove functional english?

If so, she has spent a year abroad in San Francisco and went to college for an English course which she completed successful. Is that satisfying?


----------



## buntygwt (May 15, 2016)

emp0mat said:


> Hello everyone,
> I'm going to include my Partner in my visa application. However, I'm not going to Claim Partner Points.
> 
> Is she required to prove functional english?
> ...


she have to arrange the letter from uni/college that all the studies were in English language, otherwise ielts/pte is best to prove the English. last option is to pay the additional VAC2 fee which is huge around 4000+AUD

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

I don't think a one year course will suffice. See here: *How can I prove I have functional English?*


----------



## subramani.shanmugam (Aug 14, 2017)

Hi,

I have completed PG Diploma in SCDL via distance education. Do I need to submit certificates only for this or my engineering and this one?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

subramani.shanmugam said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have completed PG Diploma in SCDL via distance education. Do I need to submit certificates only for this or my engineering and this one?


Mention both qualifications and upload docs for both otherwise it would look like a gap.


----------



## satishnet13 (Jul 26, 2017)

*Post EOI submission*

Thank you for your elaborate information. It is quite helpful in many ways. although I have a few questions regarding my case.

First and foremost in the numbering why are the numbers not in order?

secondly, Qualifying Degree - I have my degree certificate and consolidated mark sheet. is that enough or do i need to get my individual mark sheets as well?

third, two of my employers refused to give me rnr letter with my duties mentioned as it is not in their company policy to do so. I have experience leter from them. so I am thinking of using a statuatory declaration, is that okay?

I have payslips and ITR V, is bank statement mandatory for all years of experience claimed?

Thanking you
satish

--------------------
EOI lodged on 15-08-2017
Code: 263111


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

satishnet13 said:


> Thank you for your elaborate information. It is quite helpful in many ways. although I have a few questions regarding my case.
> 
> First and foremost in the numbering why are the numbers not in order?
> 
> ...


.......


----------



## satishnet13 (Jul 26, 2017)

sharma1981 said:


> .......


Thank you.
For a few years I was paid in cash and there was no bank involved. so what about these years?


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

satishnet13 said:


> Thank you.
> For a few years I was paid in cash and there was no bank involved. so what about these years?


Can you get this info from the employer on their letter head?


----------



## satishnet13 (Jul 26, 2017)

sharma1981 said:


> Can you get this info from the employer on their letter head?


I hope so.


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

satishnet13 said:


> I hope so.


Then get it. You can upload this as a proof so that CO is happy


----------



## erpardeep (Jul 12, 2017)

Hi Sultan et all,

Thanks for creating this wonderful thread, really informative. I've submitted by EOI with 70 points in 261311 on 15/08/17 and expecting invite on 23/08 (next round). 

I am working in company since last 9 and half years and have grown in it from Programmer to Project Manager. I got my self assessed as Analyst programmer by ACS by providing RnR letter from my colleague, unfortunately I didn't mention on it my current designation (Project Manager) but my old designation (Senior Analyst Programmer). Though I uploaded my latest salary slip having my designation as Proj Mgr. I got +ve response from ACS on 261311.

Since I would need to provide RnR letter to DIBP again for visa grant, can I provide same RnR letter (SD) from my colleague or is it advisable to get from HR. Also will my current designation cause any issue, though I will be able to furnish RnR letter having Analyst programmer's roles and responsibilities.

Any help on this will be very appreciable.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

erpardeep said:


> Hi Sultan et all,
> 
> Thanks for creating this wonderful thread, really informative. I've submitted by EOI with 70 points in 261311 on 15/08/17 and expecting invite on 23/08 (next round).
> 
> ...


You have to attach a complete set of documents which you have used for getting skills assessment when uploading documents for visa without any tampering 

You can add any additional documents you have obtained post assessment to strengthen your case but you cannot switch the documents 

This is my opinion, although others may differ

Regarding the ACS assessment. If you were already project manager on the date you applied for assessment, and yet you gave your designation as senior analyst programmer, it's a violation of the rules

How serious or trivial it is , is a matter of speculation 

I feel that ACS is quite lenient in assessment regarding the documents you submit for assessment and leave the verification on DIBP 

I have warned you the pitfalls and how much risk you are willing to take, totally depends on you

Cheers


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> As soon as we get invite the 4 changes to inquisitiveness on how to proceed further,
> 
> Explaining here with some steps, *experts can add more *
> 
> GOOD LUCK


Highly informative and much Appreciated


----------



## erpardeep (Jul 12, 2017)

*Worried*



newbienz said:


> You have to attach a complete set of documents which you have used for getting skills assessment when uploading documents for visa without any tampering
> 
> You can add any additional documents you have obtained post assessment to strengthen your case but you cannot switch the documents
> 
> ...


Thanks for your quick response mate. So what do you suggest me to do in this case. Should I go for ACS again with my current designation or add additional document from HR stating my all designations in last 10 yrs and my roles and responsibilities. Really worried now.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

erpardeep said:


> Thanks for your quick response mate. So what do you suggest me to do in this case. Should I go for ACS again with my current designation or add additional document from HR stating my all designations in last 10 yrs and my roles and responsibilities. Really worried now.


I can show you where are the pitfalls
How big or small they are is a matter of speculation 

In case the CO asks you why you did not give the updated designation when applying for ACS assessment, do you have any credible answer ?

Cheers


----------



## erpardeep (Jul 12, 2017)

*Not sure what to do!*



newbienz said:


> I can show you where are the pitfalls
> How big or small they are is a matter of speculation
> 
> In case the CO asks you why you did not give the updated designation when applying for ACS assessment, do you have any credible answer ?
> ...


Thanks again.

How naive it may sound, but I thought designation is not important in SD letter as per my talks with my friends (they had discussed it with one of the migration agents). I came across to this forum only after I had submitted my ACS. So now really mad  with myself. 

Should I go and seek some advice from migration agent to check if this will cause big issue. Really worried now.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

erpardeep said:


> Thanks again.
> 
> How naive it may sound, but I thought designation is not important in SD letter as per my talks with my friends (they had discussed it with one of the migration agents). I came across to this forum only after I had submitted my ACS. So now really mad  with myself.
> 
> Should I go and seek some advice from migration agent to check if this will cause big issue. Really worried now.


It's quite possible that I may be barking up the wrong tree and the CO will not even bother to check 

The amount of money you will spend in getting a reputed MARA agent opinion, you can redo the ACS assessment!!!

Cheers


----------



## erpardeep (Jul 12, 2017)

*Wait...*



newbienz said:


> It's quite possible that I may be barking up the wrong tree and the CO will not even bother to check
> 
> The amount of money you will spend in getting a reputed MARA agent opinion, you can redo the ACS assessment!!!
> 
> Cheers


Thanks very much mate.

I'll wait for other senior members to provide their opinion on this before taking any decision.

You guys really rock.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

erpardeep,

Designation is not important, but the roles and skills are- this is what you may have heard a lot of times. However, providing one, and technically a false one can have implications. I am not sure if it definitely will (haven't seen such a case earlier), but IMHO, you should write to ACS for the possibility of getting it changed. 70 is a good enough score to give you a quick invite. It would be worth to skip this and a few more rounds and get ACS sorted out first and enjoy a smooth ride thereafter.

As newbienz pointed out, you have to provide the exact same documents as you gave for ACS. The ACS result pdf kinda gives you a hint about it too (that DIBP may want to have your documents verified). You sure can add more documents on top of those (like a fresh new reference from HR).

BTW, I had the same ANZSCO and somewhat similar designations as you. I used SD from my colleague as well, but as you an see, everything was noted down correctly.


----------



## erpardeep (Jul 12, 2017)

*More confusion...*



KeeDa said:


> erpardeep,
> 
> Designation is not important, but the roles and skills are- this is what you may have heard a lot of times. However, providing one, and technically a false one can have implications. I am not sure if it definitely will (haven't seen such a case earlier), but IMHO, you should write to ACS for the possibility of getting it changed. 70 is a good enough score to give you a quick invite. It would be worth to skip this and a few more rounds and get ACS sorted out first and enjoy a smooth ride thereafter.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the quick response mate.

My points will reduce to 65 on 28/08 as it is my 33rd birthday and getting a new ACS will take time and then I will go back in pool of 65 pointers with long wait.

As you said, exactly due to similar points, I put wrong designation in SD not realizing its consequences, now reading all these points I realized of my mistake, though a naive one.

Will adding more documents from HR about all my designations will be enough to justify my mistake or do you think it is great risk, then I will surely go for ACS again and wait patiently for my turn.


----------



## da_sa_12 (Aug 9, 2017)

satishnet13 said:


> Thank you for your elaborate information. It is quite helpful in many ways. although I have a few questions regarding my case.
> 
> First and foremost in the numbering why are the numbers not in order?
> 
> ...



Does Salary Slip, ITR V, Bank Statements & all other new documents (other than already submitted to ACS) have to be notarized? or just color Xerox would do?

261313
Points: 70
DOE: 06 Aug 2017


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

da_sa_12 said:


> Does Salary Slip, ITR V, Bank Statements & all other new documents (other than already submitted to ACS) have to be notarized? or just color Xerox would do?
> 
> 261313
> Points: 70
> DOE: 06 Aug 2017


In my case, i didnt notarized them and it wasnt asked by authority


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

erpardeep said:


> Thanks for the quick response mate.
> 
> My points will reduce to 65 on 28/08 as it is my 33rd birthday and getting a new ACS will take time and then I will go back in pool of 65 pointers with long wait.
> 
> ...


Tough to answer mate, and haven't seen such a case earlier, but will try to give you my opinion (just what I think): Although your duties, skills, responsibilities are correctly stated in the document, it still is a legal and sworn declaration, and finding out one key piece of information incorrect and/ or misleading in it therefore raises questions surrounding authenticity of that document, the knowledge/ business-relationship of the author with you (he couldn't even put your designation correctly, so). Statutory declarations are anyways scrutinised closely and is always recommended to have these things from the HR whenever possible. The waiting game is long and painful (you only have to wade through last couple of days' discussions *in the 2017 thread* to know that), and having this additional fear/ uncertainty will definitely add to your woes. Moreover, you never know... could be that if you process the case with HR provided documents rather than statutory declarations, the visa may be processed faster then.

So, looks like a trade-off you will have to take to either go with a quicker invite now, but perhaps a longer wait at the visa stage + a certain level of risk; or a new/ corrected assessment, lesser points, longer wait at the EOI stage (but probability of a faster grant afterwards);

There is also the other risk of severe changes to the PR program for overseas applicants. You really are at a tough juncture.


----------



## erpardeep (Jul 12, 2017)

*Hope is everything*



KeeDa said:


> Tough to answer mate, and haven't seen such a case earlier, but will try to give you my opinion (just what I think): Although your duties, skills, responsibilities are correctly stated in the document, it still is a legal and sworn declaration, and finding out one key piece of information incorrect and/ or misleading in it therefore raises questions surrounding authenticity of that document, the knowledge/ business-relationship of the author with you (he couldn't even put your designation correctly, so). Statutory declarations are anyways scrutinised closely and is always recommended to have these things from the HR whenever possible. The waiting game is long and painful (you only have to wade through last couple of days' discussions *in the 2017 thread* to know that), and having this additional fear/ uncertainty will definitely add to your woes. Moreover, you never know... could be that if you process the case with HR provided documents rather than statutory declarations, the visa may be processed faster then.
> 
> So, looks like a trade-off you will have to take to either go with a quicker invite now, but perhaps a longer wait at the visa stage + a certain level of risk; or a new/ corrected assessment, lesser points, longer wait at the EOI stage (but probability of a faster grant afterwards);
> 
> There is also the other risk of severe changes to the PR program for overseas applicants. You really are at a tough juncture.


Thanks for taking time out to respond to me. For now, I've made my mind to go with same assessment and I will provide additional RnR letter from my HR on top of SD during visa lodge. I will make sure to include all my designations in that letter and add as many details as possible (like salary slips, Form 16, Bank statements etc) to hope for less scrutiny. I hope this approach will work. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## american_desi (Feb 27, 2017)

All....I am in process of collecting all documents to file for 189 visa....Is medical examination needed for a 13month old? 

Also, any experience with Health exam in NY/NJ area? There are no panel certified doctors in NJ which is surprising, and the one in Manhattan(NYC) is charging $500 per adult and $300/child. I am not sure if this is the average cost.

Since the doctors office is only open Monday-Friday, i will need to pretty much take a day off to travel to Mahnattan with my family. Anyone know places we can get this done in New jersey? Appreciate any help.!


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

american_desi said:


> All....I am in process of collecting all documents to file for 189 visa....Is medical examination needed for a 13month old?
> 
> Also, any experience with Health exam in NY/NJ area? There are no panel certified doctors in NJ which is surprising, and the one in Manhattan(NYC) is charging $500 per adult and $300/child. I am not sure if this is the average cost.
> 
> Since the doctors office is only open Monday-Friday, i will need to pretty much take a day off to travel to Mahnattan with my family. Anyone know places we can get this done in New jersey? Appreciate any help.!


1. Yes, your child will need to be examined.
2. Scroll down to "Panel physician" here: *United States of America* and thats pretty much it. So Manhattan is your only nearest option.


----------



## american_desi (Feb 27, 2017)

KeeDa said:


> 1. Yes, your child will need to be examined.
> 2. Scroll down to "Panel physician" here: *United States of America* and thats pretty much it. So Manhattan is your only nearest option.


wow ok....Medicals is pretty expensive in the US .....$1300 for a family of 3 

Is there anyway to find out if medicals have any adverse findings before we apply for visa? When i spoke to the practice, they said the results will be sent directly to DBIP and i can request for a copy 7-10 days after the test date...not sure if the results would need a doctor to explain the findings or i would be able to understand...


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

american_desi said:


> wow ok....Medicals is pretty expensive in the US .....$1300 for a family of 3
> 
> Is there anyway to find out if medicals have any adverse findings before we apply for visa? When i spoke to the practice, they said the results will be sent directly to DBIP and i can request for a copy 7-10 days after the test date...not sure if the results would need a doctor to explain the findings or i would be able to understand...


You can get same tests done at another clinic if you wish. You will get an idea.


----------



## da_sa_12 (Aug 9, 2017)

Thanks Sultan


----------



## minh_phan (Mar 16, 2017)

Hi guys, I need help with immiaccount. My full name is A B C in passport. A is surname, B is middle name and C is first name. 
- I am holding a 457 visa and the name in the immiaccount for this visa is B C A. 
- My skill assessment and PTE results are with C B A (which is the name I prefer to show)

So after I get an invitation, should I use the same immiaccount and apply for the 189 visa? I'm afraid that the CO will get confused with the names and ask for additional documents, which I don't know which one to provide. Has anyone have the same issue before? Any advices?

Thanks guys.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

minh_phan said:


> Hi guys, I need help with immiaccount. My full name is A B C in passport. A is surname, B is middle name and C is first name.
> - I am holding a 457 visa and the name in the immiaccount for this visa is B C A.
> - My skill assessment and PTE results are with C B A (which is the name I prefer to show)
> 
> ...


I don't remember exactly how it is in ImmiAccount, but as long as you entered Surname, First Name and Middle Name correctly in each field and not swapped each other, irrespective of how it comes, it should be fine.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

minh_phan said:


> Hi guys, I need help with immiaccount. My full name is A B C in passport. A is surname, B is middle name and C is first name.
> - I am holding a 457 visa and the name in the immiaccount for this visa is B C A.
> - My skill assessment and PTE results are with C B A (which is the name I prefer to show)
> 
> ...


As you already have a visa as B C A , you should make the EOI in the same name and continue with it

Whenever it asks you in the application and forms if you have been known by other names, give the CBA and ABC details

Cheers


----------



## parth1310 (Jul 30, 2017)

minh_phan said:


> Hi guys, I need help with immiaccount. My full name is A B C in passport. A is surname, B is middle name and C is first name.
> - I am holding a 457 visa and the name in the immiaccount for this visa is B C A.
> - My skill assessment and PTE results are with C B A (which is the name I prefer to show)
> 
> ...


I think you should stick to your name as per the passport as its the most important identification document you have.

The names on visa wont matter much by the way; I have had 2 Australian visas till date with different name formats on both, even-though I used the name on my passport in my application.

And mentioning the different name formats as your "other names you were known previously" will only open further questioning and request for proofs of those name; I wouldn't go down that way.


----------



## american_desi (Feb 27, 2017)

Hey Guys i have concerns with my spouse name as well.

Her full name in passport is as below:

Given name: AAAAAA BBBBBB CCCCCCC
Family name: Blank

When we got to US, since family name is mandatory, in US visa they changed it to below. This is the standard fix US immigration does in case no family name on passport:

First name : FNU ( stands for family name unknown)
Last name: AAAAAA BBBBBB CCCCCCC

For FBI clearance and state police clearance we have the name as per US visa as that is the name on US SSN card etc as well.

I wanted to mention other names known as “FNU AAAAAA BBBBBB CCCCCCC“ as this would be the name on FBI and state police clearance letters.

Will this cause any issue ? What document will i need to provide to prove in case officer asks for ? This was not an official name change but done merely for US immigration purposes. Any help is greatly appreciated. We can provide US SSN CARD, US visa, US drivers license as evidence if that is acceptable....

Also, below is her actual first/last names even though it was not split in her passport....what should i follow in Immiaccount? I don't think family name/last name is optional....so we are thinking of using the name as below in Immiaccount application.

First name : AAAAAA 
Last name: BBBBBB CCCCCCC

Unfortunately in south india family name is not very common which has resulted in all of this confusion 

I hope someone else who were in similar situation can pitch in...

FYI, my spouse was previously in Australia on student visa and later on 457...below were the names on her visa then and she had no issues.

First name : AAAAAA 
Last name: BBBBBB CCCCCCC


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

american_desi said:


> Hey Guys i have concerns with my spouse name as well.
> 
> Her full name in passport is as below:
> 
> ...


As there is already a record n the immigration department as First name AAAAA and last name as BBBBBB CCCCCC, I would go with that as the primary name wherever it is to be filled including the application and various forms like 80 and 1221

In my opinion FNU AAAAAA BBBBBB CCCCC need not be filled as additional name but if you want to be abundantly cautious , give that as the additional name

Cheers


----------



## american_desi (Feb 27, 2017)

newbienz said:


> As there is already a record n the immigration department as First name AAAAA and last name as BBBBBB CCCCCC, I would go with that as the primary name wherever it is to be filled including the application and various forms like 80 and 1221
> 
> In my opinion FNU AAAAAA BBBBBB CCCCC need not be filled as additional name but if you want to be abundantly cautious , give that as the additional name
> 
> Cheers


thank you newbienz! appreciate your help as always....


----------



## aamer.gr81 (Sep 6, 2016)

Guys 
I have a question about the PCC.

I have an extensive travel history to Qatar which is a follows
1.	09-Jul-06 to 18-Apr-07 Multiple business visas
2.	20-Apr-07 to 20-Apr-08 Residence visa 
3.	20-Dec-10 to 30-Nov-11 Multiple business visa
4.	14-Jan-12 to 03-Apr-13 Residence visa (Acquired PCC for this duration)

During this stay, the cumulative days from July 2006 – November 2011 are more than 365 days (1 year) which warrant the requirement of a PCC on my part.
Now I have got the PCC for the last duration of my residence permit i.e. from Jan 2012 – April 2013. The question is do I need to submit individual PCCs for these durations as mentioned above or the last PCC which is issued after those stays is good enough?
I can get it issued even for those durations (from July 2006 – 2011) through an agent but he is charging quite a lot of money, hence would want to do only if necessary. 

The questions are: 
1.	If I submit only with the PCC from Jan 2012 to April 2013 will it accepted or they will ask me to submit for the previous durations?
2.	Will the lack of PCC from that duration jeopardize my application and result in an outright rejection or they will kind enough to ask me for providing the additional documents?
3.	If these additional documents are required will this delay my case?
4.	How much time do I get to submit these additional documents?

Thanks in advance for your comments…


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

aamer.gr81 said:


> Guys
> I have a question about the PCC.
> 
> I have an extensive travel history to Qatar which is a follows
> ...



As far as I know and have seen, PCC is issued on your status not on the dates. So, one PCC is fine but usually it needs to be valid for issued within the last 12 months.

Unless, Qatar PCC mentions dates on their PCC and DIBP asks you (I haven't seen any such requirements on the site), then one PCC within the last 12 months should be fine.


----------



## aamer.gr81 (Sep 6, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> As far as I know and have seen, PCC is issued on your status not on the dates. So, one PCC is fine but usually it needs to be valid for issued within the last 12 months.
> 
> Unless, Qatar PCC mentions dates on their PCC and DIBP asks you (I haven't seen any such requirements on the site), then one PCC within the last 12 months should be fine.


Hi Zaback,

Thanks for your reply,
But the PCC which i have received from Qatar states that 

"This is to certify that no *previous* criminal conviction has been reported against the above mentioned individual during his stay in the country from 14-Jan-2012 to 03-Apr-2013.
It was issued on 06-Aug-2017 and is valid for 6 months from the date of issue.

So I hope it is safe to assume that it covers all the previous stays as well......Other country PCCs like UAE and India which i have got does not mention any dates of stay. They just say this person with details does not have any criminal conviction as of date....
But Qatari guys think they are smart and they introduced the period of stay as well.
Anyways....lets c I hope that DIBP accepts it but if i have to get a new one I will get that as well......I hope DIBP doesnt reject it outright and give me sufficient time to get in organized........


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

aamer.gr81 said:


> Hi Zaback,
> 
> Thanks for your reply,
> But the PCC which i have received from Qatar states that
> ...


Not sure how Qatari guys think so, but why not send them an email and find out if it covers everything if they are cooperative enough.

And even if it expires in 6 months for Qatar, it is still valid 12 months for DIBP.


----------



## md90 (Apr 17, 2017)

Does anyone know when medicals and PCC is needed. The original post says to do them before invitation but now that the processing time is 8 months average instead of 4 this doesn't leave much time to finish up here and get into Australia. Would it be more sensible leaving it a month or two or wait till asked? Would this substantially delay the time to process?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

md90 said:


> Does anyone know when medicals and PCC is needed. The original post says to do them before invitation but now that the processing time is 8 months average instead of 4 this doesn't leave much time to finish up here and get into Australia. Would it be more sensible leaving it a month or two or wait till asked? Would this substantially delay the time to process?


The processing times have been drastically increased in the last 2 months
So all old theories are out for a toss

Waiting for the CO to ask for them would certainly increase your processing time.
By how much is anybody's guess

So would you rather risk getting the processing delayed by waiting for CO to ask or pay twice for medicals and PCC because they expired midway processing , i guess you would have to decide

Cheers


----------



## american_desi (Feb 27, 2017)

All- I have a question regarding Medicals....I want to get the medicals done before filing for the Visa.....What is the process for the same?

Is this documented anywhere? Thanks in advance!

Below is what is documented in the first post...My question is, i have already created an account for EOI in skillselect, i am not sure if that is also considered as immiaccount? Will there be any issues if i create a new immiaccount with "Future applicants" to generate the HAP ID and use the same HAPID later when i file for visa? Has anyone done Medicals before filing and faced any issues?

Thanks in advance....

*****************************************

Medicals BEFORE Visa Lodge Some people prefer to do medicals before visa lodge, I think they are skeptical about health check and do it prior to visa lodge, however many persons i know have done it after visa lodge. At the end it is applicant's choice when to do medicals - before or after

My health declarations MY HEALTH DECLARATIONS is the pathway to do medicals before visa lodge, In this we create an immiaccount, fill details of applicants who will apply visa in future, generate HAP ID for them and get through with visa health check as mentioned above. while lodging visa application we can use teh same immiaccount or create a new one and enter these HAP IDs and the health check data is synced accordingly. 

*****************************************


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

american_desi said:


> All- I have a question regarding Medicals....I want to get the medicals done before filing for the Visa.....What is the process for the same?
> 
> Is this documented anywhere? Thanks in advance!
> 
> ...



Here you go

My health declarations

Cheers


----------



## american_desi (Feb 27, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Here you go
> 
> My health declarations
> 
> Cheers


Thank you newbienz.....

I see the below in the link you provided:

**************************
You should not use My Health Declarations if you:

-have already lodged a visa application as this will slow down the processing of your visa application
-the visa that you are intending to apply for can take more than six months to process.
This is because your health examination results are generally only valid to be used for your visa application for a maximum of twelve months. If processing of your visa application is delayed, you might need to repeat your health examinations at extra cost to you and your family. See assessment of health examination results for information about the validity periods for immigration health examinations.

**************************

Since 189 point based visa processing is taking well over 6 months, does this mean i should not get medicals done right now?

I plan to apply for my 189 by Sept 24th and currently have scheduled for my medicals on Sept 8th....Thanks in Advance


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

american_desi said:


> Thank you newbienz.....
> 
> I see the below in the link you provided:
> 
> ...


Most of the members are getting the medicals done before submitting the visa application 

Everyone wants to avoid CO contact as far as possible and upload the documents which we are sure will be required 

Worst come worst, will get the medicals done again if the CO asks for it before granting the visa in case they expire midway

Now the decision is yours on how to proceed 

Cheers


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Doing medicals before or afyer is an individual's choice, if processing takes long medical may expire midway, if not then well and good. However, if someone is having doubts/fear wrt medicals then they should do it 1-2 weeks before visa lodge and go ahead if all good in medicals.

Majority of ppl did medicals immediately after visa lodge during the time i filed visa application, 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mannath (Dec 13, 2016)

Hi All,

Could you please help answering the below qstn -

Once we submit for skillset assessment for a particular job code based on the roles and responsibilities mentioned for that ANZSCO code and we get the positive assessment from ACS, does it imply that the candidate has the right skill set to apply for that job code?

Do DIBP as part of employment verification/grant process reverse that decision made by ACS?Any such instances?

-Pradeep


----------



## parth1310 (Jul 30, 2017)

Mannath said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Could you please help answering the below qstn -
> 
> ...



It means you have the skills required to carry out duties required in the nominated occupation, and in most cases it will be taken into consideration by DIBP when assessing your eligibility. Having said so, these assessment are not binding on DIBP and they may undertake further investigations, and it solely remains at DIBP's discretion whether to consider it or not.

I do not recollect any such cases, though, maybe any senior member can comment.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Mannath said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Could you please help answering the below qstn -
> 
> ...


DIBP will verify the documents you submitted for skills assessment are true or not
As long as the documents are true, DIBP has not rejected any application, as far as I know
but in many cases where during verification, they found that the applicant has given incorrect information, their application has been rejected

So be very sure that the information you provide to ACS is true and the same will be confirmed by your employers to DIBP when they call or write to them for verification 

Cheers


----------



## minh_phan (Mar 16, 2017)

Is there any issues if I create 2 immiaccount? There is issue with the current one I have (i.e. wrong name order and linked to another working visa). 

Has anyone tried this before? Or can I apply 189 with the immiaccount of my partner (though I am the main applicant)?

Thanks guys.


----------



## prateekjain1988 (Jun 28, 2017)

Hi,

There is a question in Visa Application 'Does this applicant have other identity documents?'

I want to confirm that I have already provided Aadhar Card under national identity card section. Should I provide more details here ( Like PAN, DL etc.) or just say No and move forward.

Thanks in Advance!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

prateekjain1988 said:


> Hi,
> 
> There is a question in Visa Application 'Does this applicant have other identity documents?'
> 
> ...


These are all individual choices. 

You may Give 1 more ID like PAN or DL and move to the next question

Your choice

Cheers


----------



## jaguar123 (Mar 22, 2017)

Is PCC of 6 year old child required?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

jaguar123 said:


> Is PCC of 6 year old child required?


Nope

Only above 16 years old

Cheers


----------



## jaguar123 (Mar 22, 2017)

Thanks Dear


----------



## jaguar123 (Mar 22, 2017)

I have created immi-account and started filling of details. When do we have to submit documents.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

jaguar123 said:


> I have created immi-account and started filling of details. When do we have to submit documents.


After you have completed the visa application and paid the fees
It may take some time for the upload documents button to become active

Cheers


----------



## jaguar123 (Mar 22, 2017)

Thanks Dear. For medicals how do I have to proceed.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

jaguar123 said:


> Thanks Dear. For medicals how do I have to proceed.


You have to decide if you want to do the medicals first or you want to submit the Application first

If you have already submitted the visa application, then DIBP recommends that you wait for the CO to ask you to do the medicals and then only do it

If you want to do the medicals first and not wait for the CO to ask you then you can use this link and proceed

My health declarations

The choice and decision is yours

Cheers


----------



## jaguar123 (Mar 22, 2017)

I have a daughter of 6 years old.
There is a question:- Is this child in the primary applicant's care and legal custody?
Should I put yes or No.


----------



## jaguar123 (Mar 22, 2017)

Non-migrating Family member details. Does this includes Parents, brother and sisters


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

jaguar123 said:


> Non-migrating Family member details. Does this includes Parents, brother and sisters


Mention Parents, brother and sisters in the Form 80.

Don't mention it in the visa application. Parent's are no longer consider as same family in visa application from Nov 2016.

If you mentioned you will not get any advantage rather CO asks medicals and PCCs for them.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

jaguar123 said:


> Non-migrating Family member details. Does this includes Parents, brother and sisters


no, it includes spouse and children


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

jaguar123 said:


> I have a daughter of 6 years old.
> There is a question:- Is this child in the primary applicant's care and legal custody?
> Should I put yes or No.


i think it should be marked YES


----------



## jaguar123 (Mar 22, 2017)

I have submitted visa application and paid the fees.
I am getting the below information:-
"This applicant is not required to provide any evidence at this stage based on the information provided within the application. However, the department may request further information from this applicant at a later date. "

But, I have not attached any docs during application.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

jaguar123 said:


> I have submitted visa application and paid the fees.
> I am getting the below information:-
> "This applicant is not required to provide any evidence at this stage based on the information provided within the application. However, the department may request further information from this applicant at a later date. "
> 
> But, I have not attached any docs during application.


Is the upload documents button active for all th applicants ?
When you click on it, Does it take you to the next page where you can see the categories under which the documents can be uploaded ?

Cheers


----------



## jaguar123 (Mar 22, 2017)

Now upload documents available.

Thanks For your support.


----------



## jaguar123 (Mar 22, 2017)

For medicals of my 6 year old daughter, it is asking client declaration.
*Name of Parent*: I have put my name.
*Relationship with client*: ??? Daughter or Father???


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

jaguar123 said:


> For medicals of my 6 year old daughter, it is asking client declaration.
> *Name of Parent*: I have put my name.
> *Relationship with client*: ??? Daughter or Father???


daughter


----------



## southafricanstooz (Jun 5, 2017)

This is awesome. You will be helping many people with their applications.Thanks


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

> Originally Posted by jaguar123 View Post
> For medicals of my 6 year old daughter, it is asking client declaration.
> Name of Parent: I have put my name.
> Relationship with client: ??? Daughter or Father???





sultan_azam said:


> daughter


Now that was confusing. I wrote Father.. 

And in main VISA application for my daughter, I wrote - 

Relationship to the primary
applicant:
Daughter/Son-in-law

Have I done mistake? Consequences?


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

sumitgupta22 said:


> Now that was confusing. I wrote Father..
> 
> And in main VISA application for my daughter, I wrote -
> 
> ...


Y(You) - primary applicant
X(daughter) - dependent applicant


relationship of dependent with client - daughter

the pressure of filing visa application is such intense that i forgot my name's spelling several times.... i double checked with passport to enter correct details


----------



## jaguar123 (Mar 22, 2017)

In Visa application I have taken as child.
Visa application it was: (daughter/son) in law, seems not logical.
But this time I have taken as Father because when I clicked to see declaration form Client means your child and you relationship with client is as Father.
Its my assumption. Hope I am correct.


----------



## hjauhari (May 2, 2016)

*Visa application-Doubts*

Hi Folks,

I have few doubts while I am filling my visa application form ,please help me for below points-
1)I am planning to take medicals for me and my wife as soon as I will make fee payment and will upload with all other documents ,so what to mention in field-Has the applicant taken health examination for australian visa in last 12 months?

2)Intended state of residence-does it really affect if we specify NSW/VIC or others?

3)Is it mandatory to mention non migrating family details(parents)?

4)Has any of the applicants lived in country other than primary applicant's country?-I have gone to US for one month and my wife to germany for 15 days(2 times)should I write this info or DIBP looking for permanent address only??

Please help me to clarify above doubts!!!!

Thanks


----------



## abhinavmail7 (Jul 26, 2017)

Hello

I paid the VISA fee today and now I am in the process of uploading documents. Some fields state that upload certified documents. Does that mean we have to get them attested and then upload a scan?

I have another query. I saw the below text while uploading. for eg. for birth certificate:

*"Birth or Age, Evidence of


Provide a certified copy of your full birth certificate.

If your country of birth does not issue birth certificates, provide written notification stating this, and provide your country's equivalent documentation, such as secondary school certificate, family book extracts or family census register.​"*

My birth certificate is not in a very good shape, plus it is hand written and not very clear to read. If I attach my 10th marksheet instead, will I have to get it notarized? and how do I provide a written notification?


----------



## hjauhari (May 2, 2016)

abhinavmail7 said:


> Hello
> 
> I paid the VISA fee today and now I am in the process of uploading documents. Some fields state that upload certified documents. Does that mean we have to get them attested and then upload a scan?
> 
> ...


Hi,

Since you have alreday filled visa form,cam you help me in below queries?
Hi Folks,

I have few doubts while I am filling my visa application form ,please help me for below points-
1)I am planning to take medicals for me and my wife as soon as I will make fee payment and will upload with all other documents ,so what to mention in field-Has the applicant taken health examination for australian visa in last 12 months?

2)Intended state of residence-does it really affect if we specify NSW/VIC or others?

3)Is it mandatory to mention non migrating family details(parents)?

4)Has any of the applicants lived in country other than primary applicant's country?-I have gone to US for one month and my wife to germany for 15 days(2 times)should I write this info or DIBP looking for permanent address only??

Please help me to clarify above doubts!!!!

Thanks


----------



## abhinavmail7 (Jul 26, 2017)

1. Your choice, you can generate HAP ID before you lodge by creating new health application on Immiaccount. - this case you mention yes
Otherwise you can also do it after you pay the fee. this case you mention no. I went with this option.

2. I selected "unknown". Dont know if it has any effect.

3. Mention only your family unit - you, spouse, kids.

4. Mention residences only, your durations overseas do not require these details to be filled in the VISA form.



hjauhari said:


> Hi,
> 
> Since you have alreday filled visa form,cam you help me in below queries?
> Hi Folks,
> ...


----------



## parth1310 (Jul 30, 2017)

hjauhari said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




1. No. 

2. It wont matter what your intended State is

3. Only mention your wife and kids in the application. However you will have to mention details of your parents, siblings in form 80

4. Not sure. My best guess; dont bother with short trips for the application. However mention them in form 80 though


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BillyJoe101 (Jul 6, 2017)

for work that is unrelated, do we have to supply any documentation to prove this?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

BillyJoe101 said:


> for work that is unrelated, do we have to supply any documentation to prove this?


If the experience has been used for AQF, CO may ask for the same in my opinion 

I do not have confirmation if it has been actually asked or not, but one should be prepared to upload the same, if asked


Cheers


----------



## prateekjain1988 (Jun 28, 2017)

For Form 80 & Form 1221, do we need to take the printouts, fill them using a Pen and then scan or can we fill them digitally also?
In Case, filling digitally is an option, does anyone know how to save contents of partially filled form and continue from the same point later on.
Thanks in Advance!


----------



## BillyJoe101 (Jul 6, 2017)

Can someone please explain to me the details about form 80 and 1221. 

Does everyone have to do this?

If so, which section do we upload it to? and is a digital signature fine?

Cheers
Tom


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

BillyJoe101 said:


> Can someone please explain to me the details about form 80 and 1221.
> 
> Does everyone have to do this?
> 
> ...


The DIBP websites recommends that applicants upload it voluntarily to avoid CO contact.
But it's not mandatory 
The members feel that most applicants who don't upload voluntarily, are anyways asked for the form so better to do it in the beginning itself

When uploading the documents, there is a specific drop down for these 2 forms under which they can be uploaded

Apparently many members have successfully used the digital signature but my opinion is that if we can spend several hours filling the forms, surely we can spend a few more minutes in printing signing and scanning the form

The final choice is yours 

Cheers


----------



## BillyJoe101 (Jul 6, 2017)

newbienz thanks again, you are a legend!!

Im assuming form 1221 is only applicable if you have other people on your application?


----------



## BillyJoe101 (Jul 6, 2017)

Sorry this is my last questions.

When submitted the 189 visa using the online form, it asks for the last permanent address in the country. I put jan 16 - July 17.

however when I'm filling form 80, it ask for previous address in last 10 years. I had one address in australia from jan 16 - dec 16, and then another one from dec 16 - july 17.

Should i inform them to say i have made an error with my dates. or just carry on??


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

BillyJoe101 said:


> newbienz thanks again, you are a legend!!
> 
> Im assuming form 1221 is only applicable if you have other people on your application?


Form 80 and 1221 should be filed by all applicants including principal irrespective whether one or more

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

BillyJoe101 said:


> Sorry this is my last questions.
> 
> When submitted the 189 visa using the online form, it asks for the last permanent address in the country. I put jan 16 - July 17.
> 
> ...


It's quite possible to make errors when entering dates in such a lengthy Form

Just file a form 1023 giving the details of the section in which you filled the wrong information and give the correct information in the next column 
Do not ignore any wrong information if it comes to your notice in future also

Cheers


----------



## BillyJoe101 (Jul 6, 2017)

thank you newbienz, ur are a good person!

How is your application going?


----------



## hjauhari (May 2, 2016)

parth1310 said:


> 1. No.
> 
> 2. It wont matter what your intended State is
> 
> ...


Hi ,
Thanks for your answers!!
point 3) Its about non migrating members -I have considered my wife as migrating so i guess I cannot put my wife's name? Can I leave that as blank or need to specify parents/siblings?

And also one doubt regarding form 80 and 121
For Form 80 & Form 1221, do we need to take the printouts, fill them using a Pen and then scan or can we fill them digitally also?
In Case, filling digitally is an option, does anyone know how to save contents of partially filled form and continue from the same point later on.

Thanks in Advance!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

hjauhari said:


> Hi ,
> Thanks for your answers!!
> point 3) Its about non migrating members -I have considered my wife as migrating so i guess I cannot put my wife's name? Can I leave that as blank or need to specify parents/siblings?
> 
> ...


Saving partially filled form 80 or 1221 is very simple
Just open it and fill using Adobe reader and save it giving a file name
When you click on the saved file, it will open where you saved last and all data which you filled will be safe and you can continue filling as usual 
You can repeat this process as many times as you want

Cheers


----------



## hjauhari (May 2, 2016)

newbienz said:


> Saving partially filled form 80 or 1221 is very simple
> Just open it and fill using Adobe reader and save it giving a file name
> When you click on the saved file, it will open where you saved last and all data which you filled will be safe and you can continue filling as usual
> You can repeat this process as many times as you want
> ...


Hi ,

Thanks for the reply!!

Can you please give me editable copy of form 80 and 1221?

I am confused how to edit PDF files as I have form 80/1221 PDF fomrat only!!

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

hjauhari said:


> Hi ,
> 
> Thanks for the reply!!
> 
> ...


The form you download from the DIBP website is editable

When you open the same in Adobe Reader, on the rightisde panel,you will see the button of fill and sign.
Click on it and you will be able to fill the form

Cheers


----------



## hjauhari (May 2, 2016)

newbienz said:


> The form you download from the DIBP website is editable
> 
> When you open the same in Adobe Reader, on the rightisde panel,you will see the button of fill and sign.
> Click on it and you will be able to fill the form
> ...


Thanks a lot!!

How to add sign? options coming there by default do not match with original one!!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

hjauhari said:


> Thanks a lot!!
> 
> How to add sign? options coming there by default do not match with original one!!


There is a along thread on the forum how applicants have successfully used various methods to sign it electronically 

If you ask me, I would simply print the form, sign it and then rescan it

Cheers


----------



## hjauhari (May 2, 2016)

newbienz said:


> There is a along thread on the forum how applicants have successfully used various methods to sign it electronically
> 
> If you ask me, I would simply print the form, sign it and then rescan it
> 
> Cheers


Ok yea that is simple but In guess you are talking only to print and scan last page only where sign is required. But how would you delete that page from pdf form and again to add signed form in the PDF??

ACtually I dont have birth certificate so is there any other document I can upload and second I had my ACS in July 2016 and thus I have roles and responsibilties letters with dated on July 2016,however now only I have got invitation so Do I need to again get RnR letters with date Aug2017 or old will work fine?

Thnaks


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

hjauhari said:


> Thanks a lot!!
> 
> 
> 
> How to add sign? options coming there by default do not match with original one!!




There are various methods for signature . Easy way to put sign there is edit your form 80 pdf online( it's totally free) where you can insert your picture of sign on exactly sign box. Another method is use digital signature by making digital signature from any software and the last and safe and bit time consuming method is that print the all pages or just last lage, scanned and merge it together after you sign it.

It's all up to you as how you wanna do. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hjauhari (May 2, 2016)

*Visa Documents*

ACtually I dont have birth certificate so is there any other document I can upload and second I had my ACS in July 2016 and thus I have roles and responsibilties letters with dated on July 2016,however now only I have got invitation so Do I need to again get RnR letters with date Aug2017 or old will work fine?


----------



## prateekjain1988 (Jun 28, 2017)

I am getting this option when trying to save copy of filled form which means any changes would not be saved. Is anyone else facing the same issue or is there a workaround for this?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

hjauhari said:


> Ok yea that is simple but In guess you are talking only to print and scan last page only where sign is required. But how would you delete that page from pdf form and again to add signed form in the PDF??
> 
> ACtually I dont have birth certificate so is there any other document I can upload and second I had my ACS in July 2016 and thus I have roles and responsibilties letters with dated on July 2016,however now only I have got invitation so Do I need to again get RnR letters with date Aug2017 or old will work fine?
> 
> Thnaks


I printed all the pages not just the last page , signed the last page and then scanned the entire set

In this digital age it just took me a few minutes to complete the process.
When you can spend hours filling the form, I find it hard for anyone to not have the time or resources to do this
Anyways each to his own

Try to get the birth certificate but if it is not possible under any circumstances, Then alternative to birth certificate are School leaving certificate, AAdhaar card etc.

If you have claimed points for experience beyond the ACS assessment date, then you should have the proof that your RNR, designation, job , company and location has not changed since the assessment was completed.
You should upload this evidence along with the documents you are uploading for skills assessment 

Cheers


----------



## hjauhari (May 2, 2016)

newbienz said:


> I printed all the pages not just the last page , signed the last page and then scanned the entire set
> 
> In this digital age it just took me a few minutes to complete the process.
> When you can spend hours filling the form, I find it hard for anyone to not have the time or resources to do this
> ...


Thanks nfor your Reply.

yes my current designation/location/Copmany is till same which I had put in rnR at the time of ACS evalution.However forproof I have salary slips(Role band mentioned) and last year revised compensation letter ,will that work?
Thanks


----------



## parth1310 (Jul 30, 2017)

hjauhari said:


> ACtually I dont have birth certificate so is there any other document I can upload and second I had my ACS in July 2016 and thus I have roles and responsibilties letters with dated on July 2016,however now only I have got invitation so Do I need to again get RnR letters with date Aug2017 or old will work fine?


School leaving certificate can be used as an alternate.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

hjauhari said:


> Thanks nfor your Reply.
> 
> yes my current designation/location/Copmany is till same which I had put in rnR at the time of ACS evalution.However forproof I have salary slips(Role band mentioned) and last year revised compensation letter ,will that work?
> Thanks


You should also try to get an updated Reference letter from the company identical to the one submitted to ACS

But above all, in case of a verification call from AHC, your company should backup all the claims you have made for skills assessment.
Please ensure that your HR and manager are aware that you have applied for PR and that they may get a verification call or mail

Cheers


----------



## jaguar123 (Mar 22, 2017)

I have put in an application: "whether I am claiming points of spouse"- NO.
The application had asked for experience and education of my wife.
Do I require to have documents experience letter and salary slips and all education certificates to be attached though I am not claiming points of her.


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

jaguar123 said:


> I have put in an application: "whether I am claiming points of spouse"- NO.
> The application had asked for experience and education of my wife.
> Do I require to have documents experience letter and salary slips and all education certificates to be attached though I am not claiming points of her.


I dont think Salary Slips and Experience letter would be required since you aren't claiming partner points. However, proofs of identity, date of birth, functional english, education are the important and mandatory ones I would assume. 

Also, there is no harm in providing an Employment letter and Salary Slips, to avoid CO contact asking for any more details. 

:thumb:


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

jaguar123 said:


> I have put in an application: "whether I am claiming points of spouse"- NO.
> The application had asked for experience and education of my wife.
> Do I require to have documents experience letter and salary slips and all education certificates to be attached though I am not claiming points of her.


In my opinion no documents relating to Wife education or job need to be attached if yiu are not claiming spouse points
Only the documents which provide evidence of functional English need to be attached 

Cheers


----------



## jaguar123 (Mar 22, 2017)

What is the difference between Form 80 and Form 1221


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

jaguar123 said:


> What is the difference between Form 80 and Form 1221


Form 80 is much more exhaustive then Firm 1221

You can fill almost all the columns of 1221 by just cut paste if you have already filled Firm 80

Why it is recommended by DIBP to submit both, is a mystery to me also
Cheers


----------



## mklam90 (Apr 20, 2017)

Hi guys, just want to ask, if I've been in Australia since I'm 13 and haven't left Australia for more than 12 months, do I still need an oversea PCC?


----------



## mklam90 (Apr 20, 2017)

Just want to add to the above, the total of years I've been living here is 14.


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

mklam90 said:


> Hi guys, just want to ask, if I've been in Australia since I'm 13 and haven't left Australia for more than 12 months, do I still need an oversea PCC?


Even if you total stay in some country is more than 1 year you might be asked for PCC. HAve you been visiting any country frequently ?


----------



## mklam90 (Apr 20, 2017)

In that cae, the total visit time will be more than 12 months, but no more than 12 months in 1 singgle visit.


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

mklam90 said:


> In that cae, the total visit time will be more than 12 months, but no more than 12 months in 1 singgle visit.


See in recent years if your visit is more than 1 year in a specific country, then CO might ask for PCC for that country.
If its possible for you to start the PCC process there then my advise it to get it done. The PCC is usually valid for 1 year. YOu can check this in your case.


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

Form 80 and 1221 both are having nearly all duplicate info and the 1221 is more designed for someone outside Australia - but to avoid being asked to complete it, fill both forms out 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaguar123 (Mar 22, 2017)

What do I have to attach in health evidence of...
Medical test, I think will be automatically updated through HAP-id.


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

jaguar123 said:


> What do I have to attach in health evidence of...
> Medical test, I think will be automatically updated through HAP-id.


Though CO can get the medical update but you can upload the PDF of medicals consisting of HAP ID via medical application in ImmiAccount.


----------



## jaguar123 (Mar 22, 2017)

sharma1981 said:


> Though CO can get the medical update but you can upload the PDF of medicals consisting of HAP ID via medical application in ImmiAccount.


Do we require any other thing apart from medical test for health evidence


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

jaguar123 said:


> Do we require any other thing apart from medical test for health evidence


Nope. 
Unless there is some issue found during medicals.


----------



## jaguar123 (Mar 22, 2017)

sharma1981 said:


> Nope.
> Unless there is some issue found during medicals.


Thanks


----------



## hjauhari (May 2, 2016)

*Form1221*

Hello Folks,

I got some doubts while filling form 1221, cam someone please help me out for below points-

1)what to select in the question no 34- tick on have applied for visitior visa,business visa,migration vaisa and student visa??
I have never applied any kind of visa but first tiem applying visa 189.

so should I slect migration visa??? If I do so it is asking for do you intend to work in australia and also give employer's details?

2) In employment section I do have 1 month of gap between new company and previous company leaving date.should I mention that as well??\

Thanks


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

hjauhari said:


> Hello Folks,
> 
> I got some doubts while filling form 1221, cam someone please help me out for below points-
> 
> ...


1. Yes migration VISA. Say yes for intend to work. Enter UNKNOWN for employer details
2. Yes. Fill everything.


----------



## hjauhari (May 2, 2016)

sharma1981 said:


> 1. Yes migration VISA. Say yes for intend to work. Enter UNKNOWN for employer details
> 2. Yes. Fill everything.


Thanks dude!1

One silly question- when filling form are you also facing lines issue,I mean allignment ?
I mean like writing roles/duties first line is ok while filling texts in second line it is touching either upper or lower line bur not in middle even we are not able to adjust?


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

hjauhari said:


> Thanks dude!1
> 
> One silly question- when filling form are you also facing lines issue,I mean allignment ?
> I mean like writing roles/duties first line is ok while filling texts in second line it is touching either upper or lower line bur not in middle even we are not able to adjust?


Not sure how it is for you but all is good till CO can read it easily without using magnifying lens.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

hjauhari said:


> Thanks dude!1
> 
> One silly question- when filling form are you also facing lines issue,I mean allignment ?
> I mean like writing roles/duties first line is ok while filling texts in second line it is touching either upper or lower line bur not in middle even we are not able to adjust?


Which form are you talking about ?
I have filled 80 and 1221 using the free Adobe reader XI and never faced any problem

Cheers


----------



## hjauhari (May 2, 2016)

newbienz said:


> Which form are you talking about ?
> I have filled 80 and 1221 using the free Adobe reader XI and never faced any problem
> 
> Cheers


Thanks will try that one!!


----------



## nnamdi87 (Aug 30, 2017)

Hello house, 
I have some questions and need your assistance. 

1. One of the firms I worked for has closed down and I have tried to reach out to the Hr for my payslip and is not been successful. Can I use my bank statement to show replace payslip? The bank statement shows the period I was paid salary. 

2. I also worked for a firm that paid me in cash. So I don't know how to get payslip from them. However, the employer is willing to generate a payslip just for this purpose, without showing my account number. What do you think? 

Thanks for your anticipated answer.


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

nnamdi87 said:


> Hello house,
> I have some questions and need your assistance.
> 
> 1. One of the firms I worked for has closed down and I have tried to reach out to the Hr for my payslip and is not been successful. Can I use my bank statement to show replace payslip? The bank statement shows the period I was paid salary.
> ...


Are you claiming points for this experiences? How old the experience?

Current company how many years do you have?

Bank statements are fine if payslip is not available. How about the verification from AHC if company is closed?


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

nnamdi87 said:


> Hello house,
> I have some questions and need your assistance.
> 
> 1. One of the firms I worked for has closed down and I have tried to reach out to the Hr for my payslip and is not been successful. Can I use my bank statement to show replace payslip? The bank statement shows the period I was paid salary.
> ...


1. Did you get RnR for this? Bank statements will help. 
2. Is the payslip being issued by HR on letter head? DIBP may cross check it with the bank statements which you should provide. Also, they may call on the contact details printed on the letter head.


----------



## nnamdi87 (Aug 30, 2017)

sharma1981 said:


> nnamdi87 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello house,
> ...


Ans: Is a one man business, so he can also issue the Payslip, but there is no bank statement to show he actually paid in the bank, because he paid me in cash. Is it okay to use the company letterhead, since the contact details is there and he can confirm he paid me in cash?


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

nnamdi87 said:


> Ans: Is a one man business, so he can also issue the Payslip, but there is no bank statement to show he actually paid in the bank, because he paid me in cash. Is it okay to use the company letterhead, since the contact details is there and he can confirm he paid me in cash?


Looks OK. Basically its all about how can you make your case stronger. More authentic documentation, more happy the CO will be.


----------



## nnamdi87 (Aug 30, 2017)

rvd said:


> nnamdi87 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello house,
> ...


. 

What of the the firm I was paid cash? Can they use letter head and state that while I was employed, I was paid in cash? Is that okay?


----------



## prateekjain1988 (Jun 28, 2017)

Folks, 

I have a query regarding what all to include for Work ex proofs and how to arrange them. Please advise.

Docs to include -
1. RnR
2. Salary Slips (one per quarter)
3. Form 16
4. Form 26 AS
5. Bank Statements

Question is
1. Should I segregate them for each job episode or one combined file needs to be uploaded for total work experience.
2. Any other documents needs to be attached apart from the ones mentioned above. I have read people mentioning offer letters, appraisal letters etc also. Are they also required. I have total 3 job episodes of which 2 are on HR letterhead and one SD.

Thanks!


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

prateekjain1988 said:


> Folks,
> 
> I have a query regarding what all to include for Work ex proofs and how to arrange them. Please advise.
> 
> ...



Ref Letters
Work Contracts or Appointment and Offer letters, relieving or service or exp certificates.
Payslips with bank statements
Tax returns 
TP evidence viz med claims, PF etc.

Segregate each company, so that it will be easy to identify

Good luck


----------



## prateekjain1988 (Jun 28, 2017)

JP Mosa said:


> Ref Letters
> Work Contracts or Appointment and Offer letters, relieving or service or exp certificates.
> Payslips with bank statements
> Tax returns
> ...


Thanks JP!


----------



## anupama.arch (Jan 3, 2015)

Hi All,

Anyone received the grant who applied in May, 2017 or later? I came across the information that many people who applied in March are getting the visa grants. 

Any input would be highly appreciated. 

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

anupama.arch said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Anyone received the grant who applied in May, 2017 or later? I came across the information that many people who applied in March are getting the visa grants.
> 
> ...


Sharma1981 who applied in July this year got the grant today

Cheers


----------



## prateekjain1988 (Jun 28, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Sharma1981 who applied in July this year got the grant today
> 
> Cheers


You are being modest here.


----------



## kki (Feb 19, 2015)

if you are exited about the trends in grants then just have look at this channel


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

prateekjain1988 said:


> You are being modest here.


I have to be

I am already being stalked openly on the forum and don't want to add to that list 

Cheers


----------



## Fuch (Jul 30, 2017)

Dear experts
i just got invited. my first question is, should i renew my passport before / after application? my current passport expired in July 2018, usually we are not allowed to travel with passport validity less than 6 months. Any advise?


----------



## erpardeep (Jul 12, 2017)

*Congratulations!!!*



newbienz said:


> I have to be
> 
> I am already being stalked openly on the forum and don't want to add to that list
> 
> Cheers


Congrats mate for direct grant. Really good to learn about that.


----------



## Fuch (Jul 30, 2017)

Hi
I claimed 10 points (5yrs) for oversea experience. I just got invite and I'm gathering documents.
Unfortunately, I couldn't find my pay slip from June to December for one particular year and I understand that we need to show pay slip in 6 months interval ( at it happens I lost 6 months pay slips). But I have reference letter written by my ex superior to justify I worked 5 years in that company.
Would it causes problems to my application with issue above ? Any advise ?


----------



## abhishekv (Oct 6, 2016)

Fuch said:


> Hi
> I claimed 10 points (5yrs) for oversea experience. I just got invite and I'm gathering documents.
> Unfortunately, I couldn't find my pay slip from June to December for one particular year and I understand that we need to show pay slip in 6 months interval ( at it happens I lost 6 months pay slips). But I have reference letter written by my ex superior to justify I worked 5 years in that company.
> Would it causes problems to my application with issue above ? Any advise ?


Hopefully shouldn't. If you have anything else, perhaps promotion letter or bank statements for that period to fill that gap, that could help.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Chewitt88 (Aug 28, 2017)

Hey,

Just uploading all my documents and 
Form 80 and 1220 are too big. 
How do I make them smaller? 
Also how do I add a signature? 
I remember for our previous visa we posted the form 80 as we had trouble before. 
TIA


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Chewitt88 said:


> Hey,
> 
> Just uploading all my documents and
> Form 80 and 1220 are too big.
> ...


There are several free online softwares available which reduce the size of the PDF

Google for the same and use whichever meets your requirements 

I printed the entire sets, signed and rescanned the complete set

Other members believe in only printing the page which needs signing and then after signing rescanning the same and merging with the balance pages
Some even avoided this step and used digital signatures 

The choice is yours 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Fuch said:


> Hi
> I claimed 10 points (5yrs) for oversea experience. I just got invite and I'm gathering documents.
> Unfortunately, I couldn't find my pay slip from June to December for one particular year and I understand that we need to show pay slip in 6 months interval ( at it happens I lost 6 months pay slips). But I have reference letter written by my ex superior to justify I worked 5 years in that company.
> Would it causes problems to my application with issue above ? Any advise ?


What all 3rd party evidence you have for that period ?

Bank statement showing direct salary credit ?
Tax deducted statement
PF Deducted statements ?
Income tax return and assessment 

Cheers


----------



## Chewitt88 (Aug 28, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Chewitt88 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey,
> ...


Awesome, all sorted and uploaded. 
Thanks for your help.


----------



## surerereddy (Jul 20, 2017)

*Documents*

Dear members,
I have few queries on documents to be uploaded.

1. Qualifying Degree - Marksheets, Transcript & Degree certificate 
I graduated from JNTU Hyderabad. We get transcripts on security paper only for Individual mark sheets, consolidated marksheets and provisional certificate and not degree. For degree, they simply put a signature and stamp.

1.a. The question is do we need to upload all individual mark sheet transcripts or consolidated is fine?
1.b. Is provisional certificate transcript is fine or Degree transcript is must?
1.c. If degree transcript is necessary will that paper with stamp and sign is fine or Just color xerox of Original Degree certificate is fine?

2 Tax documents - for indian employment give ITR V or FORM 16 or FORM 26AS 
I wonder, I have all the FORM 16 documents with me, what are alternatives we have?

3. Salary Slip - for all companies for which you are claiming experience points, one per quarter or six months is sufficient in addition.
That means we need to include 12 Payslips per year and one for each quarter or six months? or just one for each quarter or six months is fine? 

4. Bank Statement:
So the downloaded bank statement is fine or do we need a stamp from Bank? If stamp is required, will the banks will give the statements from the past few years?


Thank you, Your inputs are appreciated.


----------



## minh_phan (Mar 16, 2017)

Hi guys,

I am preparing to lodge the visa on-shore and have a few questions:

1/ Anyone know how to self-declare different names belonging to the same person? What is the process and template?

2/ In form 80/1221, we need to list out all overseas travel. I had 5 years studying in Singapore, and I flew back to my home country per 2-3 months. Each visit was less than a week. Do I need to list all of them?

Thanks guys.


----------



## phoenix134 (Oct 8, 2016)

Hey guys

New in here, received the invitation on the 6th Sept.
I have all my docs & PCC ready, planning to lodge my visa next week.
However i need to get my Medicals done which is possible in the month of October only due to some work related constraints.

But I submitted My Health Declarations through Immi account. So should i take the medicals & apply for visa or can i apply for the visa & get my medicals done later in october. 
Or should i remove the My Health Declarations application?

Please suggest


----------



## prateekjain1988 (Jun 28, 2017)

phoenix134 said:


> Hey guys
> 
> New in here, received the invitation on the 6th Sept.
> I have all my docs & PCC ready, planning to lodge my visa next week.
> ...


There is a chance that a CO might look at your application and ask you for medicals and your application will go back in queue again in that case. 
If possible, get the medicals done as soon as possible after filing Visa application. It hardly takes couple of hours.

With that being said, you can file your application without medicals.

Thanks!


----------



## phoenix134 (Oct 8, 2016)

prateekjain1988 said:


> There is a chance that a CO might look at your application and ask you for medicals and your application will go back in queue again in that case.
> If possible, get the medicals done as soon as possible after filing Visa application. It hardly takes couple of hours.
> 
> With that being said, you can file your application without medicals.
> ...


Thank you


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

surerereddy said:


> Dear members,
> I have few queries on documents to be uploaded.
> 
> 1. Qualifying Degree - Marksheets, Transcript & Degree certificate
> ...


answers inline to the questions

1. Qualifying Degree - Marksheets, Transcript & Degree certificate 
I graduated from JNTU Hyderabad. We get transcripts on security paper only for Individual mark sheets, consolidated marksheets and provisional certificate and not degree. For degree, they simply put a signature and stamp.

1.a. The question is do we need to upload all individual mark sheet transcripts or consolidated is fine? ---* Consolidated is fine*
1.b. Is provisional certificate transcript is fine or Degree transcript is must?--- *Provisional will also work*
1.c. If degree transcript is necessary will that paper with stamp and sign is fine or Just color xerox of Original Degree certificate is fine? -----* get it notarized*

2 Tax documents - for indian employment give ITR V or FORM 16 or FORM 26AS 
I wonder, I have all the FORM 16 documents with me, what are alternatives we have? -- *Form 16 should just work fine*

3. Salary Slip - for all companies for which you are claiming experience points, one per quarter or six months is sufficient in addition.
That means we need to include 12 Payslips per year and one for each quarter or six months? or just one for each quarter or six months is fine? - *give at least 1 per quarter*

4. Bank Statement:
So the downloaded bank statement is fine or do we need a stamp from Bank? If stamp is required, will the banks will give the statements from the past few years? - d*ownloaded statements are good to go with*


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

minh_phan said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am preparing to lodge the visa on-shore and have a few questions:
> 
> ...


Just go to a lawyer and have a affidavit prepared stating different names belong to the same person

yes you should mention all the travel movements


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

phoenix134 said:


> Hey guys
> 
> New in here, received the invitation on the 6th Sept.
> I have all my docs & PCC ready, planning to lodge my visa next week.
> ...


It is better to have the medicals completed right after the visa is lodged. Note that you would have only 60 days to lodge the visa so make sure to be within the time frame. 

Medicals can also be done at later stage (if you lodge your visa without medicals) CO may ask you to go ahead perform the medicals as the CO requests this you will have 28 days time to do so and submit the health examination evidence


----------



## chubs3 (Oct 15, 2016)

phoenix134 said:


> Hey guys
> 
> New in here, received the invitation on the 6th Sept.
> I have all my docs & PCC ready, planning to lodge my visa next week.
> ...


Congrats Bro.

I feel you should do your medical now only so as to avoid being asked by the CO.
Remove time from your busy schedule and do it.
Once you get the visa it will be such a relief than to wait for months just for 1 medical.

And what's your occupation?

Thanks,
Chubasco


----------



## lauralau88 (Aug 9, 2017)

Hi all, Im expecting to receive invitation in the coming round. I would like to be well prepared so that can speed up the whole process, but im kinda of confused right now.
1. Do i need to do health declaration now? Or do we MUST do the health declaration? Can i not do it?
2. I call up our clinic and they said only after i have the HAP number, then they will do the health examination for me. But it appears that the HAP number will only he given after the CO gives us, right? And it may not be right away after the invitation, maybe much more later after CO review?
3. Also for the PC, we can do anytime after invitation right?there is no number for doing this? Cos from HK police, they will send directly the report to the auzz govt.
4. I took pte exam, do i need to ask pte to send the result to auzz govt now? Or auzz govt is ok with my pdf copy from pte? If i ask pte to send directly to auzz govt, should i ask them only after i receive the invitation? Or i can do it now?
Many thanks in advance!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

lauralau88 said:


> Hi all, Im expecting to receive invitation in the coming round. I would like to be well prepared so that can speed up the whole process, but im kinda of confused right now.
> 1. Do i need to do health declaration now? Or do we MUST do the health declaration? Can i not do it?
> 2. I call up our clinic and they said only after i have the HAP number, then they will do the health examination for me. But it appears that the HAP number will only he given after the CO gives us, right? And it may not be right away after the invitation, maybe much more later after CO review?
> 3. Also for the PC, we can do anytime after invitation right?there is no number for doing this? Cos from HK police, they will send directly the report to the auzz govt.
> ...


1. You can do the medical tests right now or after CO asks you. The choice is yours 

Follow the instructions 

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa...th-requirement/arranging-a-health-examination

2. Answered above

3. You can do PCC after invite also, if HK,police are not issuing now

4. You can ask PTE to send the results to DIBP Australia. You can do it now, or after invite, the choice is yours

Cheers


----------



## phoenix134 (Oct 8, 2016)

chubs3 said:


> Congrats Bro.
> 
> I feel you should do your medical now only so as to avoid being asked by the CO.
> Remove time from your busy schedule and do it.
> ...


Hey Chubasco

Thank you for the suggestion. I had applied for 233513 but was assessed as ET (233914).


----------



## erpardeep (Jul 12, 2017)

Hi,

I've a question regarding my wife's functional English proof. In her MSc degree certificate, medium of examination is mentioned as English, will that be enough or should I arrange for transcripts etc.


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

erpardeep said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've a question regarding my wife's functional English proof. In her MSc degree certificate, medium of examination is mentioned as English, will that be enough or should I arrange for transcripts etc.


You would be required to get a letter from the college/university which states that the medium of instruction was english for the entire course


----------



## erpardeep (Jul 12, 2017)

vikaschandra said:


> You would be required to get a letter from the college/university which states that the medium of instruction was english for the entire course


Thanks for the response mate. Do you know of any format for the same.


----------



## phoenix134 (Oct 8, 2016)

erpardeep said:


> Thanks for the response mate. Do you know of any format for the same.


Hi

I had prepared the below format after going through many available on other threads.
Hope this might help
TO WHOMSOEVER IT MAY CONCERN
This is to certify that _______ was a bonafide student of this college affiliated to _____ University, (Place). _______ successfully completed her DEGREE COURSE in the month of MMYY with registration number_______.
The medium of instruction in this institution is English.
This certificate is being issued for Australian Visa purposes.

However, the college issued a letter in their own format, which they have been using for this purpose.


----------



## prateekjain1988 (Jun 28, 2017)

Guys - Few more queries on which expert tips are required. 

1. For work experience letter, should I attach the whole offer letter (usually 10-12 pages) or just the first page or couple of initial pages.
2. I just noticed that the company logo of one of previous company has changed. So, basically there are different logos on RnR letter which I got issues recently and the offer/experience letters. I am guessing that shouldn't be an issue.
3. Is there a need to attach work experience letter for partner even if no points are being claimed on her behalf. Issue here is that there are no supporting documents for that apart from the experience letter. If not added, is there a chance CO will ask for it?

Thanks!


----------



## preet123 (May 11, 2017)

Dear all,

I got invite on 6th sep. I have few question hope any one can reply and

1. I am waiting for my passport to reissue it is under process , can I submit the visa with old passport .
2. how long the indian PCC valid ?

Regards
Preet


----------



## prateekjain1988 (Jun 28, 2017)

preet123 said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I got invite on 6th sep. I have few question hope any one can reply and
> 
> ...


1. You should do it with new passport. Otherwise you will have to make changes at later date. Since it is under process you should get it in a week or two max.
2. 1 year


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

preet123 said:


> Dear all,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




1. You can , once new pp issued, you can upload F929 or wait till new pp comes as you have 60 days to apply

2. One year for immigration

Good luck


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

prateekjain1988 said:


> Guys - Few more queries on which expert tips are required.
> 
> 1. For work experience letter, should I attach the whole offer letter (usually 10-12 pages) or just the first page or couple of initial pages.
> 
> ...



Good luck


----------



## prateekjain1988 (Jun 28, 2017)

JP Mosa said:


> Good luck


Thanks JP!

There are no issues in uploading the whole O/L. I just wanted to save CO the trouble of going thru unnecessary pages and looking at only relevant ones.


----------



## Naylor86 (Aug 30, 2017)

Hi,

I'm in a position to submit and pay for my visa & I have a few questions before I do...

1) do I have to submit more than my uni transcripts etc if I already had to do it for other aspects of my application? (Nursing reg & skills assessment) I only have my certificate...any thing else i have to request from my university.

2) do I have to submit pay slips? Come of my experience I am claiming points for was over 3 years ago & I no longer have these...i do have references with dates etc.

Thanks ?
,


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Naylor86 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm in a position to submit and pay for my visa & I have a few questions before I do...
> 
> ...


1. Degree is what comes to mind

2. Salary slips are an important evidence. Try to get some atleast, if not all

You will also need 3rd party evidence for the experience particularly For which you have claimed points

It can be by way of 
bank statements in which your salary was credited, 
PF or pension deductions
Tax deductions statement
Any other 3rd party evidence

Cheers


----------



## Naylor86 (Aug 30, 2017)

I have payslips for the past year, just nothing from previously. I can get copies of bank statements to show payment for that time though. How many statements that I need?

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Naylor86 said:


> I have payslips for the past year, just nothing from previously. I can get copies of bank statements to show payment for that time though. How many statements that I need?
> 
> Thanks


Try to get payslips for previous years also.
Even if you lost your records, your HR would have them.
Everything is computerised and available nowadays and they just need to give it

You would need bank statements for the entire period

What about tax statements and PF or pension deductions statements ?

Cheers


----------



## erpardeep (Jul 12, 2017)

phoenix134 said:


> Hi
> 
> I had prepared the below format after going through many available on other threads.
> Hope this might help
> ...


Thanks mate. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fuch (Jul 30, 2017)

hi all
just got invited and have few questions
1. for experience part, i have 
a. payslip
b. rnr
c. tax receipt
do i still need to provide bank statement? i ask because i closed my very first bank account in the past and i may not have that record anymore (for 1st & 2nd years of my employment).

2. i understand i need to show birth cert to justify my age, but my birth cert is not in english.
a. where / how to translate my birth cert?
b. alternative to birth cert, if there is any?

Thanks all in advance.


----------



## erpardeep (Jul 12, 2017)

Fuch said:


> hi all
> just got invited and have few questions
> 1. for experience part, i have
> a. payslip
> ...


Provide matric certificate as DOB proof. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fuch (Jul 30, 2017)

erpardeep said:


> Fuch said:
> 
> 
> > hi all
> ...


We do not have matriculation certificate in my country. Any advise on how to translate documents ?


----------



## parth1310 (Jul 30, 2017)

Fuch said:


> We do not have matriculation certificate in my country. Any advise on how to translate documents ?


https://www.border.gov.au/Lega/Lega...an-translate-my-documents-into-english-for-me


----------



## grsr (Apr 24, 2017)

Hello Friends, I have a query regarding the way names are written in certificates. As me and my wife belong to South India, in some certificates, the names are written as initials instead of full name. Has anyone come across this kind of issue.


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

grsr said:


> Hello Friends, I have a query regarding the way names are written in certificates. As me and my wife belong to South India, in some certificates, the names are written as initials instead of full name. Has anyone come across this kind of issue.


you can submit affidavit that both these names belong to you. Some additional proofs such as aadhar, pan card, should make your case stronger


----------



## grsr (Apr 24, 2017)

*Names as initials in certificates*



sumitgupta22 said:


> you can submit affidavit that both these names belong to you. Some additional proofs such as aadhar, pan card, should make your case stronger


Thanks Sumit.


----------



## grsr (Apr 24, 2017)

Hello All, I am filling Form 80. I have made several international trips. Is it mandatory that I mention each and every trip. Can anyone share their experience ?


----------



## adithya.avrs (May 15, 2016)

sumitgupta22 said:


> you can submit affidavit that both these names belong to you. Some additional proofs such as aadhar, pan card, should make your case stronger


Could you please let me know under which section should I attach this affidavit?


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

grsr said:


> Hello All, I am filling Form 80. I have made several international trips. Is it mandatory that I mention each and every trip. Can anyone share their experience ?


Yes you should disclose all travel movements


----------



## minh_phan (Mar 16, 2017)

Hi guys, I'm applying for the 189 visa onshore. Are there any rules about how you should get the documents certified by a Justice of Peace? If I scan and upload original documents only, do I need to notarise/certify them? 

Thanks


----------



## phoenix134 (Oct 8, 2016)

Hey guys

Lodged my Visa lodged yesterday, uploading all the necessary docs (Thanks to this & a few more threads on this forum)

I had done MHD & generated the HAP ID before lodging the visa, Should I upload the e Medical referral letter generated or just take the Medicals & let the diagnostics people upload the medicals results ?


----------



## aamer.gr81 (Sep 6, 2016)

phoenix134 said:


> Hey guys
> 
> Lodged my Visa lodged yesterday, uploading all the necessary docs (Thanks to this & a few more threads on this forum)
> 
> I had done MHD & generated the HAP ID before lodging the visa, Should I upload the e Medical referral letter generated or just take the Medicals & let the diagnostics people upload the medicals results ?


Hi

I uploaded all my documents today. For evidence of medical I have uploaded the emedical referral paper which the clinic/hospital provides you with the photograph on it.


----------



## phoenix134 (Oct 8, 2016)

aamer.gr81 said:


> Hi
> 
> I uploaded all my documents today. For evidence of medical I have uploaded the emedical referral paper which the clinic/hospital provides you with the photograph on it.


Hey Aamer.gr81

I havent taken my medicals yet.
However got this clarified that i can upload once i take the medicals.
Thanks for the reply.
Good luck with your grant


----------



## american_desi (Feb 27, 2017)

phoenix134 said:


> Hey guys
> 
> Lodged my Visa lodged yesterday, uploading all the necessary docs (Thanks to this & a few more threads on this forum)
> 
> I had done MHD & generated the HAP ID before lodging the visa, Should I upload the e Medical referral letter generated or just take the Medicals & let the diagnostics people upload the medicals results ?


I did not receive any eMedical referral letter when i went for Medicals in the US. Is this normal?

I am going to file for my visa tomorrow, the status of my immiaccount i created for medicals is as below.

Can i use the same immiaccount to file for 189 now? or do i need to create a new immiaccount?

Health assessment for
XXXX XXXX​
Health clearance provided – no action required
(1431****)
All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised. Once this person lodges a visa application, additional health examinations may be requested where circumstances have changed or additional information is provided to the case officer.


----------



## american_desi (Feb 27, 2017)

I found the link to download the eMedical referral letter, how do we know the results were clean and all good from medicals perspective? The status just shows "completed" for the required tests...


----------



## aamer.gr81 (Sep 6, 2016)

american_desi said:


> I found the link to download the eMedical referral letter, how do we know the results were clean and all good from medicals perspective? The status just shows "completed" for the required tests...


Hi
They normally do not give any details. You can request them to share your details once they have updated them in the portal of immiaccount. Also you can check with the hospital to confirm whether everything is ok


----------



## aamer.gr81 (Sep 6, 2016)

Hi guys

I have been a resident of UAE from April 2013 and due to the nature of my job i need to travel Saudi quite often. From 2013 till i have accumulated 402 days of saudi stay. I have never been a legal resident of saudi and have been there for business visit not extending more than 30 days in one single trip. 

Below are the guidelines on DIBP for getting Saudi PCC 

Non-resident non-Saudi citizens are not currently able to obtain a Certificate. 
In these circumstances, the following documents should be provided to the Department:
1. copy of your current and old passports, including any entry/exit stamps for Saudi Arabia
2. copy of resident permits and final exit documents held for Saudi Arabia
3. work reference from previous employer/sponsor while resident in Saudi Arabia.

I have provided the copy of my current and old passport with all saudi entry/exit stamps, but cannot provide copies of resident permits and final exit coz i have never been a resident of Saudi.

The work which i have carried out is at different client locations through our agent in saudi and getting a reference from them is not possible.

I am planning to make a sworn affidavit stating the scenario and declare that i cannot provide the above documents.

Your thoughts guys.....

Thanks


----------



## 1441889 (Mar 22, 2017)

Hi thanks all for your kindness. I have a question regarding my kid as 189 dependent.

He's below 1 year old. Does he also need medical check and even character document (I can't imagine if latter is required). I checked on the Border website but unable to confirm this.

Thanks so much! Wish all the best!


----------



## 1441889 (Mar 22, 2017)

Can I ask another question. Are all documents submitted to 189 VISA should be certified same as original? (Same as ACS application). Thank you.


----------



## kumaonua (Aug 26, 2016)

Dear Group Member,

Just now I got an invite for 189-Visa. Anyone please advice me how to generate HAP ID for medical test before 189-Visa lodging.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## pharisk (Mar 27, 2017)

Hello everyone,

I just received my invite. Planning to upload all my documents in go. I would like to know is it a must to fill in Form 80 and Form 1221 for my spouse as well even if I did not claim any points for my wife's skill, employment or education?


----------



## kumaonua (Aug 26, 2016)

Yes. It is required. Later CO will ask these info.

Can you please advice me how to generate HAP ID for medical test before 189-Visa lodging.




pharisk said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I just received my invite. Planning to upload all my documents in go. I would like to know is it a must to fill in Form 80 and Form 1221 for my spouse as well even if I did not claim any points for my wife's skill, employment or education?


----------



## pharisk (Mar 27, 2017)

kumaonua said:


> Yes. It is required. Later CO will ask these info.
> 
> Can you please advice me how to generate HAP ID for medical test before 189-Visa lodging.


Thanks for the info. As for HAP ID:

1) You will need to create immiAccount account
2) Click new application
3) Under health tab, click My Health Declarations
4) Proceed until complete
5) Once completed, click on view details underneath your application
6) On the left you should be able to see your name and under it, click 'View health assessment'
7) Complete the questions until the end
8) Once completed, you can generate you medical referral letter. Your HAP ID should be stated in the letter. The letter is to be given to the doctor during health examination.


----------



## Kazana (Jun 14, 2017)

pharisk said:


> Thanks for the info. As for HAP ID:
> 
> 1) You will need to create immiAccount account
> 2) Click new application
> ...




When you say this, you mean after we get invite then create ImmiAccount.

Then,login to ImmiAccount and answer all the 17 pages. At the end of it they request to pay fees. We should not pay fees first yea? but go to health tab? correct ?and generate HAP ID.

Can we upload docs before paying fees too?

Also, i have spouse and a child. The ImmiAccount will automatically generate other applicants in my account yea?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## satish5b8 (Oct 2, 2015)

Kazana said:


> When you say this, you mean after we get invite then create ImmiAccount.
> 
> Then,login to ImmiAccount and answer all the 17 pages. At the end of it they request to pay fees. We should not pay fees first yea? but go to health tab? correct ?and generate HAP ID.
> 
> ...


You can create immitaccount at any time not at all related to the invite.

After login to immiaccount you have to fill the MyHealthDeclarations after that you have to fill the details for you and other dependents like spouse, kids etc.... It will generate the HAP id for each one individually. Take that print out and book a slot in approved clinics by DIBP for the Medicals.

For Medicals , you need following docs at the clinic:
1. Original passport and two xerox copies of the same
2. Hap Id print oout

It may take around 2-3 hours for each one. After that, clinic it self will upload the results to the DIBP directly. To reflect it will around 2-3 days.

You can eMedicals status using below URL:
https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient


Uploading docs will be enabled only after you pay the visa fee.


----------



## whitenoise (Aug 28, 2017)

Hello All,

I have a query regarding Functional Proof of English for Spouse. I understand from the forum posts and DIBP website that I may need a letter from my spouse's university stating that the medium of instruction was English.

However, I have noticed that in my wife's degree transcript, its written on the top that the medium of instruction was in English and duration of degree was 4 years. Wouldn't this suffice as a proof of functional english ? Do I still need to get hold of the letter from the college ?


----------



## parth1310 (Jul 30, 2017)

Kazana said:


> When you say this, you mean after we get invite then create ImmiAccount.
> 
> Then,login to ImmiAccount and answer all the 17 pages. At the end of it they request to pay fees. We should not pay fees first yea? but go to health tab? correct ?and generate HAP ID.
> 
> ...


This option is to generate HAP ID _before_ being invited. 
- Create ImmiAccount. 
- Click New Application. 
- Click My Health Declarations under the Health tab. This will lead you to a 9 page application. 
- Fill it out for you, your spouse and your child in one single application. 
- HAP IDs will be generated for all applicants.
- Print referral letter and get your medicals done.


----------



## satish5b8 (Oct 2, 2015)

whitenoise said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have a query regarding Functional Proof of English for Spouse. I understand from the forum posts and DIBP website that I may need a letter from my spouse's university stating that the medium of instruction was English.
> 
> However, I have noticed that in my wife's degree transcript, its written on the top that the medium of instruction was in English and duration of degree was 4 years. Wouldn't this suffice as a proof of functional english ? Do I still need to get hold of the letter from the college ?


If the university us willing to give the letter means better you can get it from it and upload it. Because getting the letter from university will not take much time. Taking the decision will differs from CO to CO.


----------



## parth1310 (Jul 30, 2017)

whitenoise said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have a query regarding Functional Proof of English for Spouse. I understand from the forum posts and DIBP website that I may need a letter from my spouse's university stating that the medium of instruction was English.
> 
> However, I have noticed that in my wife's degree transcript, its written on the top that the medium of instruction was in English and duration of degree was 4 years. Wouldn't this suffice as a proof of functional english ? Do I still need to get hold of the letter from the college ?


If the transcripts states that the medium of instruction was in English you wont need an additional letter from the University. Just upload her transcripts and degree. Should be enough.


----------



## Kazana (Jun 14, 2017)

parth1310 said:


> This option is to generate HAP ID _before_ being invited.
> 
> - Create ImmiAccount.
> 
> ...




But what if i was already invited? I dont want to pay the fees first but i want to do my medical first for me n family.

or i should pay fees and only do medical?
i prefer not to wait for CO contact.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## parth1310 (Jul 30, 2017)

Kazana said:


> But what if i was already invited? I dont want to pay the fees first but i want to do my medical first for me n family.
> 
> or i should pay fees and only do medical?
> i prefer not to wait for CO contact.
> ...


You can still proceed with My Health Declarations route if you haven't lodged the VISA application already. 

Fill My Health Declarations form, get the referral letter, complete the medicals, and then proceed with the VISA application and pay the visa fees.


----------



## Kazana (Jun 14, 2017)

parth1310 said:


> You can still proceed with My Health Declarations route if you haven't lodged the VISA application already.
> 
> 
> 
> Fill My Health Declarations form, get the referral letter, complete the medicals, and then proceed with the VISA application and pay the visa fees.




Cool,ill do it this way then thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pharisk (Mar 27, 2017)

Kazana said:


> When you say this, you mean after we get invite then create ImmiAccount.
> 
> Then,login to ImmiAccount and answer all the 17 pages. At the end of it they request to pay fees. We should not pay fees first yea? but go to health tab? correct ?and generate HAP ID.
> 
> ...


Well, i haven't lodge my application yet. So i did not upload any docs or pay the fees yet.


----------



## surerereddy (Jul 20, 2017)

*Form 80 and Form 1221*

Hi Team,
Is it better to type or write with pen to fill these forms?

Please suggest! They say please use pen. Just that when we scan the total size may exceed 5MB. Just wanted an input if typing is fine.


----------



## prateekjain1988 (Jun 28, 2017)

surerereddy said:


> Hi Team,
> Is it better to type or write with pen to fill these forms?
> 
> Please suggest! They say please use pen. Just that when we scan the total size may exceed 5MB. Just wanted an input if typing is fine.


Its totally your call to fill online or use a pen.

Yes, at time of scan the size would go over 5 mb. You can reduce the file size easily by using online tools. Its a simple process.


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

surerereddy said:


> Hi Team,
> Is it better to type or write with pen to fill these forms?
> 
> Please suggest! They say please use pen. Just that when we scan the total size may exceed 5MB. Just wanted an input if typing is fine.


Use pen only for papers where you cant type properly. Its OK to use anything. I used mix of typing and pen.


----------



## surerereddy (Jul 20, 2017)

*Thank you!*

Thank you Prateek!


prateekjain1988 said:


> Its totally your call to fill online or use a pen.
> 
> Yes, at time of scan the size would go over 5 mb. You can reduce the file size easily by using online tools. Its a simple process.


----------



## surerereddy (Jul 20, 2017)

*Thank you!*

Thank you Sharma!


sharma1981 said:


> Use pen only for papers where you cant type properly. Its OK to use anything. I used mix of typing and pen.


----------



## surerereddy (Jul 20, 2017)

*One more on form 1221*

Hi members,
Under "Part I – Details of your journey to Australia", we have 4 options Visitor, business, Migration and Student. 

I believe it should be Migration, isn't it?

Thank you.


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

surerereddy said:


> Hi members,
> Under "Part I – Details of your journey to Australia", we have 4 options Visitor, business, Migration and Student.
> 
> I believe it should be Migration, isn't it?
> ...


For 189,

Thats correct !!!


----------



## satish5b8 (Oct 2, 2015)

surerereddy said:


> Hi members,
> Under "Part I – Details of your journey to Australia", we have 4 options Visitor, business, Migration and Student.
> 
> I believe it should be Migration, isn't it?
> ...


yes, Correct for GSM(General Skilled Migration).


----------



## surerereddy (Jul 20, 2017)

*Thank you!*

Thank you Sharma and Satish!


----------



## Fuch (Jul 30, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> As soon as we get invite the anxiousness changes to inquisitiveness on how to proceed further,
> 
> 
> *Primary Applicant*
> ...


hi everyone
where to upload item 14 - passport size photo. thanks for your advise.


----------



## 1441889 (Mar 22, 2017)

Fuch said:


> hi everyone
> where to upload item 14 - passport size photo. thanks for your advise.


Click on "Upload More Documents" => select Passport Photo


----------



## prateekjain1988 (Jun 28, 2017)

Fuch said:


> hi everyone
> where to upload item 14 - passport size photo. thanks for your advise.


Add more documnet >>
Identity, Evidence of -> Photograph - Other


----------



## surerereddy (Jul 20, 2017)

*Non Migrating members*

Dear members..
Under Non-migrating members of the family unit we have this following question.

"Does the applicant have any members of their family unit not travelling to Australia who are not Australian citizens or Australian permanent residents?"

In my case, I am the only applicant and I am not married. So what shall I say, yes or No. My parents live here in India though.


----------



## abhinavmail7 (Jul 26, 2017)

surerereddy said:


> Dear members..
> Under Non-migrating members of the family unit we have this following question.
> 
> "Does the applicant have any members of their family unit not travelling to Australia who are not Australian citizens or Australian permanent residents?"
> ...


Select NO.
Family unit consists of spouse and kids.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## prateekjain1988 (Jun 28, 2017)

surerereddy said:


> Dear members..
> Under Non-migrating members of the family unit we have this following question.
> 
> "Does the applicant have any members of their family unit not travelling to Australia who are not Australian citizens or Australian permanent residents?"
> ...


Say 'No'


----------



## surerereddy (Jul 20, 2017)

*Thank you!*

Thank you so much Abhinav!


abhinavmail7 said:


> Select NO.
> Family unit consists of spouse and kids.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## surerereddy (Jul 20, 2017)

*Thank you!*

Thank you Prateek!


prateekjain1988 said:


> Say 'No'


----------



## surerereddy (Jul 20, 2017)

*attaching documents*

Members, one more question.
I just paid the fee. I see below message. Is this common? Do we need to click on Attach more documents for every document?

This applicant is not required to provide any evidence at this stage based on the information provided within the application. However, the department may request further information from this applicant at a later date. 

Thank you.


----------



## surerereddy (Jul 20, 2017)

*Time to upload documents*

Dear members,
I hope, we will have some time to upload documents. Few hours are enough though.

Thank you.


----------



## prateekjain1988 (Jun 28, 2017)

surerereddy said:


> Dear members,
> I hope, we will have some time to upload documents. Few hours are enough though.
> 
> Thank you.


Its all right. Take your time. Don't be in a hurry. Verify each document before you upload. Once you click on Confirm you can't remove the attachment. You can upload them in a day or two, there will be no issues.


----------



## surerereddy (Jul 20, 2017)

*Bank Statements*

Members,
Are bank statements mandatory? Do we have document type for this?

Thank you.


----------



## prateekjain1988 (Jun 28, 2017)

surerereddy said:


> Members,
> Are bank statements mandatory? Do we have document type for this?
> 
> Thank you.


Not mandatory, but more the merrier.

Upload under *Bank Statement - Business*


----------



## surerereddy (Jul 20, 2017)

*okay*

Okay Prateek, Thank you!


prateekjain1988 said:


> Not mandatory, but more the merrier.
> 
> Upload under *Bank Statement - Business*


----------



## surerereddy (Jul 20, 2017)

*Employment*

Dear members,
If we have letter from Employer will it go under Letter/Statement - Business/Employer or Work Rerefence?

Thank you


----------



## abhinavmail7 (Jul 26, 2017)

surerereddy said:


> Dear members,
> If we have letter from Employer will it go under Letter/Statement - Business/Employer or Work Rerefence?
> 
> Thank you


I uploaded the RnR in the work reference section. They were issued by the HR on company letterhead.



Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## EngineerNabeel (Sep 26, 2017)

surerereddy said:


> Members,
> Are bank statements mandatory? Do we have document type for this?
> 
> Thank you.


Bank Statement is not required to show that you have enough funds, but it may be required to prove your experience from a specific company. Company transfers the pay and you get the payslips. You may highlight you pay in your slips which will make your case more legit.


----------



## surerereddy (Jul 20, 2017)

*Mail from Skill Select*

Members,
I have received the below message

Please be advised that you have received a message in your SkillSelect Mailbox Account.
To read the message, please click on the link which will direct you to the login page.

I do not see any Mailbox in Skillselect. Is it under correspondence? I see that EOI is suspended today.


----------



## abhinavmail7 (Jul 26, 2017)

surerereddy said:


> Members,
> I have received the below message
> 
> Please be advised that you have received a message in your SkillSelect Mailbox Account.
> ...


Yes its normal. EOI is suspended once you lodge VISA.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## prateekjain1988 (Jun 28, 2017)

surerereddy said:


> Members,
> I have received the below message
> 
> Please be advised that you have received a message in your SkillSelect Mailbox Account.
> ...


Yes, check it under Correspondence section. It will be the same thing that EOI has been suspended so nothing to worry about.


----------



## itspuneetv (Sep 12, 2017)

Hi all

I have a pretty naive question about lodging visa. We normally have 60 days after invitation to lodge visa. Is that period just for lodging application and paying fee or completing whole process from your side like uploading relevant documents too?


----------



## satish5b8 (Oct 2, 2015)

itspuneetv said:


> Hi all
> 
> I have a pretty naive question about lodging visa. We normally have 60 days after invitation to lodge visa. Is that period just for lodging application and paying fee or completing whole process from your side like uploading relevant documents too?


Paying for the fee not for the whole process of the documents uploading. Before 60 days have to pay the visa fee.


----------



## Fuch (Jul 30, 2017)

Dear experts

have a question. Do i need to upload CV and employment letter for employment i'm not claiming point? have uploaded everything i know is necessary, including PCCs and medical, just dont want to let these small things to hold me back from direct grant. please advise.

thanks in advance.


----------



## satish5b8 (Oct 2, 2015)

Fuch said:


> Dear experts
> 
> have a question. Do i need to upload CV and employment letter for employment i'm not claiming point? have uploaded everything i know is necessary, including PCCs and medical, just dont want to let these small things to hold me back from direct grant. please advise.
> 
> thanks in advance.


If you are not claiming points no need to submit those docs.


----------



## itzhak8714 (Jul 7, 2017)

Hi everyone. Im new to this site and I have a question about MY HEALTH DECLARATION. I have filed EOI on September 23, 2017 for visa 189 and I wish to get my medicals done before I get the invite. I created my immi account on which I clicked new application and then when I clicked on the visa types for SKILLED MIGRATION, I could only find New Zealand Stream - Skilled Independent Visa (189) on it. There is no option for Australian visa 189. Why is this so. Please help.


----------



## buntygwt (May 15, 2016)

itzhak8714 said:


> Hi everyone. Im new to this site and I have a question about MY HEALTH DECLARATION. I have filed EOI on September 23, 2017 for visa 189 and I wish to get my medicals done before I get the invite. I created my immi account on which I clicked new application and then when I clicked on the visa types for SKILLED MIGRATION, I could only find New Zealand Stream - Skilled Independent Visa (189) on it. There is no option for Australian visa 189. Why is this so. Please help.


you have no need to select the visa type for medicals, just go to the health tab and organize your medicals. after invite you will get a link of apply visa in your EOI. click on that will directly take you to the visa type in for which you get invited. 189/190.

Cheers.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## sonamt (Mar 7, 2016)

Dear Experts, kindly share you views. 
If one is using MARA to file your visa, should we wait for the agent to generate HAP id or one can do that independently and share the id with them. 
Many thanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## surerereddy (Jul 20, 2017)

*After Payment*

Dear members,
After Fee payment EOI will be suspended and we can upload the documents. After uploading documents, do we need to freeze it? I still see an option to upload documents.

Is it normal? or do we need to do anything to confirm that we are done with uploading documents? I do not see any option though to freeze or submit.

Please suggest!

Thank you!


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

surerereddy said:


> Dear members,
> After Fee payment EOI will be suspended and we can upload the documents. After uploading documents, do we need to freeze it? I still see an option to upload documents.
> 
> Is it normal? or do we need to do anything to confirm that we are done with uploading documents? I do not see any option though to freeze or submit.
> ...


Nothing to worry.. It is quite normal.. If CO request any further documents you will be uploading at the same link..

Best of luck..

Cheers


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

sonamt said:


> Dear Experts, kindly share you views.
> If one is using MARA to file your visa, should we wait for the agent to generate HAP id or one can do that independently and share the id with them.
> Many thanks.
> 
> ...


It can be work on either way.. But while paying a good amount to the agent let him do his duty incase if agent is lagging behind then force him do..


----------



## surerereddy (Jul 20, 2017)

*Thank you!*

Thank you!


rvd said:


> Nothing to worry.. It is quite normal.. If CO request any further documents you will be uploading at the same link..
> 
> Best of luck..
> 
> Cheers


----------



## bhagat.dabas (Apr 6, 2017)

Hi friends 

Please advice

I did Diploma in Electronics after 10th and got admission in 2nd year directly to do B tech in Computer.

My Question

1. Shall i apply to ACS for assessment i.e for computer

2. What chances do i have for equivalence to degree in computer as i have diploma in electronics but degree in Computer



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sonamt (Mar 7, 2016)

rvd said:


> It can be work on either way.. But while paying a good amount to the agent let him do his duty incase if agent is lagging behind then force him do..




Thank you for the suggestion. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dudley13 (Jul 23, 2017)

PCC and medicals are valid for 12 months t visa processing can take p to 12 months. Best to do PCC and medicals when requested by case officer?


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

itspuneetv said:


> Hi all
> 
> I have a pretty naive question about lodging visa. We normally have 60 days after invitation to lodge visa. Is that period just for lodging application and paying fee or completing whole process from your side like uploading relevant documents too?


that 60 days period is basically for lodging application/paying visa fee

but it is better to upload documents immediately after fee payment, complete applications get processed soon


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Fuch said:


> Dear experts
> 
> have a question. Do i need to upload CV and employment letter for employment i'm not claiming point? have uploaded everything i know is necessary, including PCCs and medical, just dont want to let these small things to hold me back from direct grant. please advise.
> 
> thanks in advance.


CV, employment letter not required where you arent claiming experience points


----------



## muralipte20 (Sep 28, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> it is not "wait and watch"
> 
> it is time to give attention to things which were ignored while preparing for visa application
> 
> it is the "enjoy life" period


Very well said:music:


----------



## GuruBhai (Nov 26, 2015)

sultan_azam said:


> CV, employment letter not required where you arent claiming experience points


Hi Sultan,

How abt otherwise....if I am claiming points?

I dont think CV is required even if I am claiming points for work exp.....
CV is not mandatory...Isn't it?

Please let me know if this understanding of mine is correct. 

Thanks.


----------



## satish5b8 (Oct 2, 2015)

GuruBhai said:


> Hi Sultan,
> 
> How abt otherwise....if I am claiming points?
> 
> ...


If you are claiming points for work experience . CV is recommended to avoid CO contact in some cases. It's up to you to decide.


----------



## GuruBhai (Nov 26, 2015)

*Thanks*



satish5b8 said:


> If you are claiming points for work experience . CV is recommended to avoid CO contact in some cases. It's up to you to decide.


Ok, Thanks Satish.

Noted Mate. Eyeing a direct grant here so, can't afford to be missing any docs. 

Is there any specific format then...I mean Oz specific format?
Can you please share if you are aware of that please.

Cheers.


----------



## satish5b8 (Oct 2, 2015)

GuruBhai said:


> Ok, Thanks Satish.
> 
> Noted Mate. Eyeing a direct grant here so, can't afford to be missing any docs.
> 
> ...


Its not mandatory to submit in OZ format. I have submitted as a normal format not the OZ format.


----------



## GuruBhai (Nov 26, 2015)

satish5b8 said:


> Its not mandatory to submit in OZ format. I have submitted as a normal format not the OZ format.


OK, Thanks again. 

Cheers


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

GuruBhai said:


> Hi Sultan,
> 
> How abt otherwise....if I am claiming points?
> 
> ...


it is good to provide CV if you are claiming experience points, however i didnt gave CV although i have claimed experience points


----------



## GuruBhai (Nov 26, 2015)

sultan_azam said:


> it is good to provide CV if you are claiming experience points, however i didnt gave CV although i have claimed experience points


Ok, Thanks Sultan.


----------



## phoenix134 (Oct 8, 2016)

Hey guys

I received an invite & lodged my visa application last month.
Today i received an email reminder mentioning the days left to apply for visa and moreover in my skillselect login page, the apply visa prompt is still highlighted.

Is this common ?


----------



## lauralau88 (Aug 9, 2017)

Hi all, i hv received the invitation, do u know if i can log in many times to skill select? There is no limitation right?
Thanks!


----------



## Kazana (Jun 14, 2017)

phoenix134 said:


> Hey guys
> 
> I received an invite & lodged my visa application last month.
> Today i received an email reminder mentioning the days left to apply for visa and moreover in my skillselect login page, the apply visa prompt is still highlighted.
> ...




yes im having this problem too...anyone can reply to this question?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## prateekjain1988 (Jun 28, 2017)

lauralau88 said:


> Hi all, i hv received the invitation, do u know if i can log in many times to skill select? There is no limitation right?
> Thanks!


Yes, no limitation.


----------



## lauralau88 (Aug 9, 2017)

prateekjain1988 said:


> Yes, no limitation.


thank you Pratee!


----------



## lauralau88 (Aug 9, 2017)

one more dumb question, once i click on the "apply visa" button, i must complete all the things in one go? or i can do separately?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

phoenix134 said:


> Hey guys
> 
> I received an invite & lodged my visa application last month.
> Today i received an email reminder mentioning the days left to apply for visa and moreover in my skillselect login page, the apply visa prompt is still highlighted.
> ...





Kazana said:


> yes im having this problem too...anyone can reply to this question?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is *not* normal, but nothing to worry about either. Many are experiencing this lately and their EOI status isn't changing from INVITED to LODGED upon visa payment. Related thread: *http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...lselect-account-even-after-applying-visa.html*


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

lauralau88 said:


> one more dumb question, once i click on the "apply visa" button, i must complete all the things in one go? or i can do separately?


APPLY VISA button leads to a series of online forms. You can choose to fill them, save and come back, so no- you need not do these in one sitting. Once you are done with these forms, you are to pay the application fees and are then granted access to your visa application where you are to upload the supporting documents, generate HAP ID and undertake medical tests, etc... prefer to do this documents uploading and health assessment at the earliest so that by the time a case officer comes around to check your file, it is "decision ready" and you thus increase the chances of receiving a direct grant.


----------



## Kazana (Jun 14, 2017)

KeeDa said:


> This is *not* normal, but nothing to worry about either. Many are experiencing this lately and their EOI status isn't changing from INVITED to LODGED upon visa payment. Related thread: *http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...lselect-account-even-after-applying-visa.html*




Thanks for your reply. I was really worried but like you said its prolly the lag on their side. Delayed 2 weeks ,thankfully,
I just received email from Skill Select today ,it's changed to Lodged now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phoenix134 (Oct 8, 2016)

Thanks. Like Kazana, I also received a correspondence mail today & the status has been changed to LODGED.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Yes, a few others I know also received the email and their status changed.


----------



## lauralau88 (Aug 9, 2017)

KeeDa said:


> lauralau88 said:
> 
> 
> > one more dumb question, once i click on the "apply visa" button, i must complete all the things in one go? or i can do separately?
> ...


Thank u Keeda!


----------



## Oz_man (Mar 10, 2017)

Hi ,

Can you please advise me on the below situation:
I had taken PTE test on 10th Oct 2015, and now 'Send Score' link is not enabled in PTE Web portal. 

I just recieved invitation to apply today for 189 visa, and I know PTE Scores are valid for 3 years, however I am unable to send PTE Score to DIBP from PTE Portal. Will DIBP accept PDF report?

THank


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Oz_man said:


> Hi ,
> 
> Can you please advise me on the below situation:
> I had taken PTE test on 10th Oct 2015, and now 'Send Score' link is not enabled in PTE Web portal.
> ...


At time of pte booking you may have opted for automatic sending of reports to dibp, so it may have been sent to them when you got the results, check your mailbox


Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Oz_man (Mar 10, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> At time of pte booking you may have opted for automatic sending of reports to dibp, so it may have been sent to them when you got the results, check your mailbox
> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Thank you for reply, I had not opted for sending report to dibp, and I came to know today that PTE Report is valid only for 2 years in their portal.

Can I attach PTE PDF Report, as it is still valid, will DIBP accept it?


----------



## prateekjain1988 (Jun 28, 2017)

Oz_man said:


> Thank you for reply, I had not opted for sending report to dibp, and I came to know today that PTE Report is valid only for 2 years in their portal.
> 
> Can I attach PTE PDF Report, as it is still valid, will DIBP accept it?


DIBP will need the scores to be sent directly by PTE even if you attach the scorecard.


----------



## Oz_man (Mar 10, 2017)

prateekjain1988 said:


> DIBP will need the scores to be sent directly by PTE even if you attach the scorecard.


If that is the case my invite is wasted the, and it is a huge lesson for me and for other future applicants, as DIBP has score valid for 3 years and PTE has score valid only for 2 years, and no where DIBP has mentioned this super critical requirement in their checklist, I lost this invitation and need to take PTE all over again, even though I have a valid invitation and valid test score, just because it is not mentioned that DIBP need score directly from PTE.

Big big lesson


----------



## lauralau88 (Aug 9, 2017)

Hi, i apply the visa last nite and paid the fees, ive got a few questions, can any mentor here to help? Many thanks in advance!
1. The current job i filled in the application Im not claiming point for, but when attach doc , do i still need to attach the doc of it? Cos i dont want my current employer know that and if its not claiming point, just wondering if they gonna ask
2. Same as my hubby, he is not claiming pt for partner skill etc... And since on the application they asked him about the most 10 years job, and we filled the current one, again, do we need to attach doc for this?
3.Im in Hong Kong, for the police check, the police says they can only accept me to do the pc after they see the immigration send me the letter asking me to do pc and with the address they can directly send me result to that address. Do u know what kind of letter that is? When do we receive it?
Again, many thanks!


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

lauralau88 said:


> Hi, i apply the visa last nite and paid the fees, ive got a few questions, can any mentor here to help? Many thanks in advance!
> 1. The current job i filled in the application Im not claiming point for, but when attach doc , do i still need to attach the doc of it? Cos i dont want my current employer know that and if its not claiming point, just wondering if they gonna ask
> 2. Same as my hubby, he is not claiming pt for partner skill etc... And since on the application they asked him about the most 10 years job, and we filled the current one, again, do we need to attach doc for this?
> 3.Im in Hong Kong, for the police check, the police says they can only accept me to do the pc after they see the immigration send me the letter asking me to do pc and with the address they can directly send me result to that address. Do u know what kind of letter that is? When do we receive it?
> Again, many thanks!


1. No need to attach anything for employments you did not claim points from. They'll not ask either.
2. Same as #1 above. Yes, mention you have to (also in form 80), but documents not required.
3. When your case is allocated, the case officer will send you this letter as a pdf which you can then use to request the PCC from HK police.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Oz_man said:


> If that is the case my invite is wasted the, and it is a huge lesson for me and for other future applicants, as DIBP has score valid for 3 years and PTE has score valid only for 2 years, and no where DIBP has mentioned this super critical requirement in their checklist, I lost this invitation and need to take PTE all over again, even though I have a valid invitation and valid test score, just because it is not mentioned that DIBP need score directly from PTE.
> 
> Big big lesson


How many points do you have? If less than 70, then don't let the invite go to waste so easily. I am sure you are not the only one who must've been through this 2 years/ 3 years thing between PTE and DIBP. Search or ask around or simply request PTE to do something about it. Ability to access the scores online with PTE is a way for DIBP to solidly authenticate the legitimacy of your test results, but inability to do that does not mean that your scores are fake. There sure will be some back and forth communication between you and your case officers and I am sure they will understand, maybe they will take it up with pearsons and sort it out.

I've sent you a PM as well- see if you can talk to them and be very sure about your decision to let go off this invitation.


----------



## lauralau88 (Aug 9, 2017)

KeeDa said:


> lauralau88 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, i apply the visa last nite and paid the fees, ive got a few questions, can any mentor here to help? Many thanks in advance!
> ...


Thank you very much!


----------



## satish5b8 (Oct 2, 2015)

Oz_man said:


> If that is the case my invite is wasted the, and it is a huge lesson for me and for other future applicants, as DIBP has score valid for 3 years and PTE has score valid only for 2 years, and no where DIBP has mentioned this super critical requirement in their checklist, I lost this invitation and need to take PTE all over again, even though I have a valid invitation and valid test score, just because it is not mentioned that DIBP need score directly from PTE.
> 
> Big big lesson


Dont disappoint. you can chat with Pearson and sort it down. They will help you with this.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Oz_man said:


> If that is the case my invite is wasted the, and it is a huge lesson for me and for other future applicants, as DIBP has score valid for 3 years and PTE has score valid only for 2 years, and no where DIBP has mentioned this super critical requirement in their checklist, I lost this invitation and need to take PTE all over again, even though I have a valid invitation and valid test score, just because it is not mentioned that DIBP need score directly from PTE.
> 
> Big big lesson


Hey mate, dont be disappointed, speak tk pte customer care, they will surely ha e a way out..

You have 60 days to apply visa, i am hopeful something will come out in this time

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## jjeon (Nov 8, 2016)

Thanks heaps. It greatly helped to get myself prepared for the eoi lodgement and required docs!


----------



## NCH (Oct 13, 2017)

Hi, 

could you please confirm whether there any size limitation (size of the PDF) for documents to be uploaded in visa lodgement portal? 

If so, what is the maximum allowable size of documents? 

Thanks.


----------



## ixii (Aug 23, 2017)

NCH said:


> Hi,
> 
> could you please confirm whether there any size limitation (size of the PDF) for documents to be uploaded in visa lodgement portal?
> 
> ...


5MB per attachment.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

NCH said:


> Hi,
> 
> could you please confirm whether there any size limitation (size of the PDF) for documents to be uploaded in visa lodgement portal?
> 
> ...


I remember it was 5 MB per document


http://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa/Atta

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## satish5b8 (Oct 2, 2015)

sultan_azam said:


> I remember it was 5 MB per document
> 
> 
> Attach documents to an online application
> ...


Yes, Corrredt. 5MB per document.


----------



## lauralau88 (Aug 9, 2017)

Hi mentors, after i lodged my application, i went to health declaration, i checked the box ?No? for a question asking me if i hv gone through any major operations. Becos i thought the operations i did before is not major. But then when i went to the health clinic, they said those operations i had are major, so they marked them down. Do u know if this will be treated as giving false information? And will the DIBP think im lying and not grant me visa?
Many thanks!


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

lauralau88 said:


> Hi mentors, after i lodged my application, i went to health declaration, i checked the box ?No? for a question asking me if i hv gone through any major operations. Becos i thought the operations i did before is not major. But then when i went to the health clinic, they said those operations i had are major, so they marked them down. Do u know if this will be treated as giving false information? And will the DIBP think im lying and not grant me visa?
> Many thanks!


i think the necessary corrections have been made by panel physician, it shouldnt be a problem now


----------



## lauralau88 (Aug 9, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> lauralau88 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi mentors, after i lodged my application, i went to health declaration, i checked the box ?No? for a question asking me if i hv gone through any major operations. Becos i thought the operations i did before is not major. But then when i went to the health clinic, they said those operations i had are major, so they marked them down. Do u know if this will be treated as giving false information? And will the DIBP think im lying and not grant me visa?
> ...


Thank u Saltan! Such a relief!


----------



## NCH (Oct 13, 2017)

DO we need to submit form 80 and 1221 for each person, ie. one set of 80 and 1221 for main applicant and another set of 80 and 1221 for the partner? 

Thanks.


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

NCH said:


> DO we need to submit form 80 and 1221 for each person, ie. one set of 80 and 1221 for main applicant and another set of 80 and 1221 for the partner?
> 
> Thanks.


Yes.

Each person one set


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

lauralau88 said:


> Hi Mentors, two more questions:
> 1. When i fill in the information for my kids, the application asked me if im the primary care and legal custody of the kids, i said yes. Then they ask any other person has custodial legal access and guardership, i filled in yes and put my husband name in it. Do u know if this is correct? Fyi my hubby is al a migrating memeber of me.
> 2. When they ask about the date from and finish of my degree, since there is no an exact date on the cert or transcript, i just fill a random date of a random month that seems make sense, do u know if there is any prob on that?
> Again! Thanks for all ur help! Just couldnt sleep well last nite, thinking all of the stupid mistakes that i might have made.....


*1.* You should answer *NO* to that question. It really means to ask if any *other* person has custodial/ parental rights to the child. This is for cases where the child migrating with you may be from another relationship of yours (or your partners) and hence your ex or your partners ex would need to approve of the childs immigration. If you have already submitted the application, click on 'update us' and 'notification of incorrect answers' and have this changed. If not, go back to that page and answer NO to this question.

*2.* Not a random month, but a random day of the month should be fine. Ideally you should know the academic pattern of your school/ uni (i.e. which month it would be) and a random date in that month should be fine.


----------



## lauralau88 (Aug 9, 2017)

Keeda, thank you so much! I've just updated it per your detailed message. Million thanks!


----------



## Aakriti (Apr 7, 2016)

Hello People,

I got my Invite email on 18th October 2018(261313).
Score=65
Date of EOI=14th April,2018

But I need help for the next steps now, what has to be done now. Though i am pursuing my application through an agent but I dont want to rely on her completely.
Can anyone help me with the next steps that needs tobe done from now.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## harsm123 (Dec 18, 2016)

Hi All.

On one of the questions - Will you he taking your family members who are not Australia n citizejs, shall i add my spouse details....?? 
I have jot claimed partner points , will be taking wife as dependent.. aPlease suggest..

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## harsm123 (Dec 18, 2016)

Hi All.

On one of the questions - Will you he taking your family members who are not Australia n citizens, shall i add my spouse details....?? 
I have jot claimed partner points , will be taking wife as dependent.. Please suggest..

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## chubs3 (Oct 15, 2016)

harsm123 said:


> Hi All.
> 
> On one of the questions - Will you he taking your family members who are not Australia n citizens, shall i add my spouse details....??
> I have jot claimed partner points , will be taking wife as dependent.. Please suggest..
> ...


Hey Buddy,
Yes you can add her details.


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

Aakriti said:


> Hello People,
> 
> I got my Invite email on 18th October 2018(261313).
> Score=65
> ...




1. Start with Medicals and PCC appointments
2. Collect all necessary documents and keep them ready
3. Get a AUD single currency Forex card from either HDFC or ICICI for making Visa fee payment

These could be your next steps.


----------



## JayJJ (Apr 5, 2017)

Hello, The documents to be submitted with the application, do they need to be notarized or attested?
Or simple uploading will do?


----------



## harsm123 (Dec 18, 2016)

My wife has qualifications of BCom and CA. What should be the highest qualification I should enter for her..
I am not claiming partner points.. Please suggest

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## harsm123 (Dec 18, 2016)

JayJJ said:


> Hello, The documents to be submitted with the application, do they need to be notarized or attested?
> Or simple uploading will do?


Coloured ones will go directly.. If black and white then attest them..


Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## JayJJ (Apr 5, 2017)

Hello all,
In the list of documents mentioned by sultan_azam, passport size photo is mentioned. But I dont see that in evidence category, am I missing something?
Also from where do we get forms 80 and 1221?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

JayJJ said:


> Hello all,
> In the list of documents mentioned by sultan_azam, passport size photo is mentioned. But I dont see that in evidence category, am I missing something?
> Also from where do we get forms 80 and 1221?


Click the "Attach more documents" at the bottom and you'll see 2 categories for photograph: "Photograph - Passport" and "Photograph - Other"


----------



## kinnu369 (Nov 29, 2016)

JayJJ said:


> Hello all,
> In the list of documents mentioned by sultan_azam, passport size photo is mentioned. But I dont see that in evidence category, am I missing something?
> Also from where do we get forms 80 and 1221?


You can upload it as a part of "Additional documents" which is right below in the Attach documents page


----------



## prateekjain1988 (Jun 28, 2017)

JayJJ said:


> Hello all,
> Also from where do we get forms 80 and 1221?



https://www.border.gov.au/Forms/Documents/80.pdf
https://www.border.gov.au/Forms/Documents/1221.pdf


----------



## JayJJ (Apr 5, 2017)

Thanks for the replies. Got forms 80 and 1221 as well. Thanks


----------



## harsm123 (Dec 18, 2016)

Hi.. I am unable to see view health assesment link just after payment to generate Hap id. please advise..

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## NGN2017 (Jul 30, 2017)

Seniors, i have a few basic questions which i couldnt find answers for. 
I got invited on 16 Oct (189) and invite expires on 15 Dec.
My objective is meet all expectations to ensure I dont lose my invite while delaying the IED as much as possible. 

My questions are
What should be done (minimum) to secure the invite (immi account + 17 page online form + visa fees)? 
Can we upload docs in different batches? (is the last date to upload doc 15 Dec?)
Though im not claiming partner points, wife will sit for PTE to prove functional English. By when should she complete it? 
What triggers CO assignment?
I am planning to do PCC and medical after CO requests for them. Is that a sensible way to delay IED?

Responses appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

harsm123 said:


> Hi.. I am unable to see view health assesment link just after payment to generate Hap id. please advise..
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


Sometimes it takes some time. Try logging in again after a few hours.


----------



## prateekjain1988 (Jun 28, 2017)

My questions are
What should be done (minimum) to secure the invite (immi account + 17 page online form + visa fees)? 

Yes

Can we upload docs in different batches? (is the last date to upload doc 15 Dec?)

Yes, you can upload in different batches. 15 Dec is not the last date to upload. But if you aiming for a direct grant, you should try to do it within 2 weeks after you pay the fee.

Though im not claiming partner points, wife will sit for PTE to prove functional English. By when should she complete it? 

No fix date as such. Again, if the aim is to avoid CO contact, you should have it when you are upload your documents.

What triggers CO assignment?

CO gets assigned to your after you pay the fees. Duration is speculative but current trends point it to around 3-4 weeks.

I am planning to do PCC and medical after CO requests for them. Is that a sensible way to delay IED?

Not exactly, as this would also delay your visa grant. There is no guarantee by doing that you will delay your IED. The best option suggested by folks here is to upload everything upfront so that chances of direct grant increases. Final call is yours.


----------



## kinnu369 (Nov 29, 2016)

NGN2017 said:


> Seniors, i have a few basic questions which i couldnt find answers for.
> I got invited on 16 Oct (189) and invite expires on 15 Dec.
> My objective is meet all expectations to ensure I dont lose my invite while delaying the IED as much as possible.
> 
> ...


What should be done (minimum) to secure the invite (immi account + 17 page online form + visa fees)? 
Your invite will expire in 60 days. So to secure you have a maximum of 60 days.
Can we upload docs in different batches? (is the last date to upload doc 15 Dec?)
You can upload documents in different batches after visa payment.
I dont have any idea about the last date.
Though im not claiming partner points, wife will sit for PTE to prove functional English. By when should she complete it? 
If you want early, then upload along with all the documnets, if not , Wait until CO will ask for Spouse English language proofs
What triggers CO assignment?
It depends on the visa lodgement date i.e the date of visa payment followed by the number of documents you have uploaded (I'm not so sure on this, but definitely it will not be picked up if your document upload is little)
I am planning to do PCC and medical after CO requests for them. Is that a sensible way to delay IED?d
Yes. That is a good option


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

NGN2017 said:


> Seniors, i have a few basic questions which i couldnt find answers for.
> I got invited on 16 Oct (189) and invite expires on 15 Dec.
> My objective is meet all expectations to ensure I dont lose my invite while delaying the IED as much as possible.
> 
> ...


Answers in green above. But do remember that in a bid to delay the IED, you can end up delaying the visa processing so much so that when it is granted, you may be left with a very short time between grant and IED and you may therefore have to be prepared to travel on a short notice.


----------



## kinnu369 (Nov 29, 2016)

kinnu369 said:


> What should be done (minimum) to secure the invite (immi account + 17 page online form + visa fees)?
> Your invite will expire in 60 days. So to secure you have a maximum of 60 days.
> Can we upload docs in different batches? (is the last date to upload doc 15 Dec?)
> You can upload documents in different batches after visa payment.
> ...


For the last question, You IED is based on the earliest date of your medicals or PCC as per the information in the forum. If you do PCC today and medicals later, then your IED will be 23-10-2018. Correct me if i'm wrong


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

kinnu369 said:


> For the last question, You IED is based on the earliest date of your medicals or PCC as per the information in the forum. If you do PCC today and medicals later, then your IED will be 23-10-2018. Correct me if i'm wrong


Yes, you are right and that is how it is in most of the cases.


----------



## NGN2017 (Jul 30, 2017)

Thanks for the responses. I am much more enlightened. 
This makes me think the bid for IED delay is not worth it as it will probably fetch me 2/3 months extra.

Since I am not seeking a direct grant, I am thinking of doing the following
1. by end of Nov'17: Immi account + 17 page online form + visa fees
2. by mid Dec'17: Upload all docs + Form 80 + Form 1221 + Wife PTE + PCC + Meds
3. in Jan/Feb'18: CO assigned
4. Visa grant: Probably around Sep/Aug'17

I will keep the docs ready and do all homework meanwhile. 
Do you foresee any flaws in my timeline under normal circumstances?


----------



## harsm123 (Dec 18, 2016)

I can see spouse name twice along with medicals and attached docs saying Dependant
Applicant and Non-Mgrtng Fmly
Mmbr in the immiaccount portal. Please suggest if I have made any mistake.. 

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## prateekjain1988 (Jun 28, 2017)

harsm123 said:


> I can see spouse name twice along with medicals and attached docs saying Dependant
> Applicant and Non-Mgrtng Fmly
> Mmbr in the immiaccount portal. Please suggest if I have made any mistake..
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


Did you specify her under below section also in Visa form? If yes, that is the reason her name is being shown at two places.

*Non-migrating members of the family unit*


----------



## harsm123 (Dec 18, 2016)

prateekjain1988 said:


> Did you specify her under below section also in Visa form? If yes, that is the reason her name is being shown at two places.
> 
> *Non-migrating members of the family unit*


Thanks for the reply..Yes.. I made this entry by mistake.. Please suggest now how to correct this one.. 


Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## JayJJ (Apr 5, 2017)

Hi all,
I submitted my application yesterday and uploading all the documents now.
I had been in the UK from 2011 to 2015 for which I got the PCC done on Jan 2017.
I can use the same PCC for my stay in UK in this application right?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

JayJJ said:


> Hi all,
> I submitted my application yesterday and uploading all the documents now.
> I had been in the UK from 2011 to 2015 for which I got the PCC done on Jan 2017.
> I can use the same PCC for my stay in UK in this application right?


Yes, you can use it.


----------



## JayJJ (Apr 5, 2017)

KeeDa said:


> Yes, you can use it.


Will this impact my IED? Since this PCC is dated Jan 2017, can my IED be Jan 2018?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

JayJJ said:


> Will this impact my IED? Since this PCC is dated Jan 2017, can my IED be Jan 2018?


No it will not. Your Indian PCC will determine the IED.


----------



## klusarun (Jul 30, 2017)

Hello all,
Have a query. I have lodged my visa on oct1st . Front loaded all the docs . I have a name variation in my education certs.
My surname is shortened instead of full word.
I am planning to get an affidavit done this week by 28th/29th.

Pls suggest do I wait till am asked or jus upload it .
No communication since lodging except a mail from skillselect saying it eoi is now suspended .

Thank you


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

klusarun said:


> Hello all,
> Have a query. I have lodged my visa on oct1st . Front loaded all the docs . I have a name variation in my education certs.
> My surname is shortened instead of full word.
> I am planning to get an affidavit done this week by 28th/29th.
> ...


I guess while filling the 17 page form, there was an option "has this person been known by other name" you could have clarified there

At this stage, you can fill form 1023 to mention that incorrect answer in the 17 page form

Check once

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## klusarun (Jul 30, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> I guess while filling the 17 page form, there was an option "has this person been known by other name" you could have clarified there
> 
> At this stage, you can fill form 1023 to mention that incorrect answer in the 17 page form
> 
> ...




Thanks Sultan , I have done that and mentioned it there in place where it says are u known by other names .


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

klusarun said:


> Thanks Sultan , I have done that and mentioned it there in place where it says are u known by other names .


That should help dibp officers wrt name compression in your documents

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## ENGINEER291085 (May 31, 2017)

Hi Sultan and Friends,
Any idea if I have some docs notarized in feb this year...will these be acceptable during my visa lodge in nov. Gap of around 9 months.
Does the notary date matter?
Please confirm.
Thanks.


----------



## ENGINEER291085 (May 31, 2017)

ENGINEER291085 said:


> Hi Sultan and Friends,
> Any idea if I have some docs notarized in feb this year...will these be acceptable during my visa lodge in nov. Gap of around 9 months.
> Does the notary date matter?
> Please confirm.
> Thanks.


In addition to this.
Does my wife need to give one and same person affidavit or statutory decalartion as her birth cert and college marksheet use her father's name without surname and some places just initial of middle name.
Do you think its required??
Thanks.


----------



## klusarun (Jul 30, 2017)

Thank u


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

ENGINEER291085 said:


> Originally Posted by ENGINEER291085 View Post
> Hi Sultan and Friends,
> Any idea if I have some docs notarized in feb this year...will these be acceptable during my visa lodge in nov. Gap of around 9 months.
> Does the notary date matter?
> ...


you can use the previously notarized documents, no need for re-notarization

that affidavit you mentioned will be good


----------



## ENGINEER291085 (May 31, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> ENGINEER291085 said:
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted by ENGINEER291085 View Post
> ...


Thanks buddy!!


----------



## harsm123 (Dec 18, 2016)

I am unable to generate the HAP ID for my dependent . When i click on the View health assessment link, it goes to Emedical page and says Your Request cannot be processed at this time. Please try later.. Kindly suggest on this.. 

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

harsm123 said:


> I am unable to generate the HAP ID for my dependent . When i click on the View health assessment link, it goes to Emedical page and says Your Request cannot be processed at this time. Please try later.. Kindly suggest on this..
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk




Please contact DIBP they will rectify the issue.


----------



## JayJJ (Apr 5, 2017)

Hi, Quick question.
Form 80 and 1221 are to be filled by pen and scanned back in right?


----------



## harsm123 (Dec 18, 2016)

vincyf1 said:


> Please contact DIBP they will rectify the issue.


Thanks a lot Vincy.. Please suggest how to contact DIBP.. Any email id or else..

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

harsm123 said:


> Thanks a lot Vincy.. Please suggest how to contact DIBP.. Any email id or else..
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk




Below link should help

https://www.border.gov.au/about/contact/make-enquiry


----------



## harsm123 (Dec 18, 2016)

vincyf1 said:


> Below link should help
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/about/contact/make-enquiry


Thanks a lot.. Great help..!!

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## JayJJ (Apr 5, 2017)

harsm123 said:


> I am unable to generate the HAP ID for my dependent . When i click on the View health assessment link, it goes to Emedical page and says Your Request cannot be processed at this time. Please try later.. Kindly suggest on this..
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


I had the same issue, tried after couple of hours it was alright.


----------



## harsm123 (Dec 18, 2016)

JayJJ said:


> I had the same issue, tried after couple of hours it was alright.


Great.. I am currently facing this from last 4 days.. 

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## harsm123 (Dec 18, 2016)

harsm123 said:


> Great.. I am currently facing this from last 4 days..
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


I can see Hap id number in the url of emedical page.. which is one next to my number.. Shall I go for medicals with this number..

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

harsm123 said:


> I can see Hap id number in the url of emedical page.. which is one next to my number.. Shall I go for medicals with this number..
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


as i remember you will need to produce the HAP ID letter at the clinic, just the number wont do much help


----------



## rinoshkk (Nov 23, 2016)

*Medicals before Visa lodgement*

Hi,

I had generated HAP IDs before submitting the Visa application. But when I was filling the Visa application, it was asking if I have done any medicals in last 12 months and I selected No, as the medicals were scheduled for a future date. After submitting the application, I came to know from this forum that, I had to select that answer as Yes, which will again prompt for HAP IDs and other details. 

Now after the medicals, I uploaded the receipt and information sheet into the Visa application as evidences for the medicals. Is there anything I need to do to notify my CO about HAP IDs, as it will not be part of the original application.

Has anyone gone through a similar scenario like mine? I am trying for a direct grant and planning to avoid any CO contacts for the medicals again.

Any help would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## harsm123 (Dec 18, 2016)

How do we get to know that CO has been allocated..??

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

rinoshkk said:


> Hi,
> 
> I had generated HAP IDs before submitting the Visa application. But when I was filling the Visa application, it was asking if I have done any medicals in last 12 months and I selected No, as the medicals were scheduled for a future date. After submitting the application, I came to know from this forum that, I had to select that answer as Yes, which will again prompt for HAP IDs and other details.
> 
> ...


Never came across any because the whole point of doing medicals prior to visa lodge is to be sure about the tests, apply visa after medical status is finalised, and have a complete application as early as possible to avoid a CO contact.

Anyways, click on 'update us' and then 'notification of incorrect answers'. Mention the question number and let them know that you incorrectly answered NO to it when you should've answered YES and the corresponding HAP ID is <HAP_ID1>. Do this for all applicants and be careful to input the correct HAP_ID1, HAP_ID2, etc for each applicant.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

harsm123 said:


> How do we get to know that CO has been allocated..??
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


You don't unless there is something (medicals, PCC, or any other document) the CO needs from you. If they do, they send you an email (also in the correspondence section of your online application), your application status changes to INFORMATION REQUESTED and a button INFORMATION PROVIDED appears in your visa application.


----------



## harsm123 (Dec 18, 2016)

KeeDa said:


> You don't unless there is something (medicals, PCC, or any other document) the CO needs from you. If they do, they send you an email (also in the correspondence section of your online application), your application status changes to INFORMATION REQUESTED and a button INFORMATION PROVIDED appears in your visa application.


Thanks a lot..!!!

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## harsm123 (Dec 18, 2016)

Will 10th marksheet serve as birth certificate - India.. along with passport too. Please advise..

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## netsatan7 (Jul 26, 2017)

Hi, 

I am applying in Computer Network System Engineer occupation. ACS assessed my 4 years work between 2008-2012 as relevant. 

Although I have been working in the same domain afterwards, but my experience has not been deemed relevant by ACS.

I have not claimed any points for my employment. Now in the employment section after entering my employment details, their is a question stating "Have you worked in the nominated or closely related occupation immediately before applying this application" 

What should I answer here, given that my Current occupation is Analyst Programmer and earlier was System Administrator and one before that was System Engineer.


----------



## ENGINEER291085 (May 31, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> ENGINEER291085 said:
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted by ENGINEER291085 View Post
> ...


Hi Sultan and Friends,
For my wife's father name variations in her documents ..can I give statutory declaration or it has to be affidavit??
Are these two server the same purpose.
Anyway SD also will be signed by notary.
Please suggest.
Thanks.


----------



## prateekjain1988 (Jun 28, 2017)

harsm123 said:


> Will 10th marksheet serve as birth certificate - India.. along with passport too. Please advise..
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


Yes, You can add Aadhaar & PAN also to go along with these.


----------



## harsm123 (Dec 18, 2016)

prateekjain1988 said:


> Yes, You can add Aadhaar & PAN also to go along with these.


Great.. Thank u Prateek

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## rinoshkk (Nov 23, 2016)

KeeDa said:


> Never came across any because the whole point of doing medicals prior to visa lodge is to be sure about the tests, apply visa after medical status is finalised, and have a complete application as early as possible to avoid a CO contact.
> 
> Anyways, click on 'update us' and then 'notification of incorrect answers'. Mention the question number and let them know that you incorrectly answered NO to it when you should've answered YES and the corresponding HAP ID is <HAP_ID1>. Do this for all applicants and be careful to input the correct HAP_ID1, HAP_ID2, etc for each applicant.


That helps! I have given these information using "Update us".

Thanks!


----------



## harsm123 (Dec 18, 2016)

Bank statements of how many months should be attached.. Also IT returns.. Please advise..

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

harsm123 said:


> Bank statements of how many months should be attached.. Also IT returns.. Please advise..
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


Bank statements are given to correlate with salary slip, so you can give accordingly

IT statements for period for which you are claiming experience points, 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

ENGINEER291085 said:


> Hi Sultan and Friends,
> For my wife's father name variations in her documents ..can I give statutory declaration or it has to be affidavit??
> Are these two server the same purpose.
> Anyway SD also will be signed by notary.
> ...


As far as I know SD will be on stamp paper, affidavit is also on stamp paper, both are same

Experts can guide more on this

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## harsm123 (Dec 18, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> Bank statements are given to correlate with salary slip, so you can give accordingly
> 
> IT statements for period for which you are claiming experience points,
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Thanks Sultan.. 

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

netsatan7 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am applying in Computer Network System Engineer occupation. ACS assessed my 4 years work between 2008-2012 as relevant.
> 
> ...


I guess you are filling visa application, you should keep in mind what you have mentioned in eoi and not deviate from that

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

harsm123 said:


> Will 10th marksheet serve as birth certificate - India.. along with passport too. Please advise..
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


I gave 10 marksheet as proof of dob

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Faraz365 (Apr 8, 2017)

Hello
I have created HAP IDs for myself and for my spouse. When i was taking referrel letter then I came to know that i forgot to write my full given name in the health declaratiin however the proofs i wrote my full name. Will it create any problem?


----------



## netsatan7 (Jul 26, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> I guess you are filling visa application, you should keep in mind what you have mentioned in eoi and not deviate from that
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Hi Sultan, Yes I am filling Visa Application, I am writing my jobs as I wrote in EOI and I didn't claim any point in EOI. But this question is after writing about Employment Details.


----------



## Vineethmarkonda (Oct 5, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> Bank statements are given to correlate with salary slip, so you can give accordingly
> 
> IT statements for period for which you are claiming experience points,
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Hi sultan
If one has 8 yrs experience say, then do they have to provide it returns for each yr, as we will have experience letters any way.

Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using Tapatalk


----------



## abhishekv (Oct 6, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> I gave 10 marksheet as proof of dob
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


I gave 10th marksheet as well, but I was asked to produce birth certificate. I submitted that along with passport, pan card 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## harsm123 (Dec 18, 2016)

How many months bank statements should i pull to upload..?
How many years of itr returns to be uploaded..?
Is form 80 needed for spouse too..?
Please advise on above..

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## buntygwt (May 15, 2016)

harsm123 said:


> How many months bank statements should i pull to upload..?
> How many years of itr returns to be uploaded..?
> Is form 80 needed for spouse too..?
> Please advise on above..
> ...


1. for the whole tenure.
2. same as 1
3. frotload to avoid CO contact.

cheers


----------



## harsm123 (Dec 18, 2016)

What shud I upload for custody of evidence for spouse.. Adding marriage certificate in relationship..

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## buntygwt (May 15, 2016)

harsm123 said:


> What shud I upload for custody of evidence for spouse.. Adding marriage certificate in relationship..
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


leave it.


----------



## harsm123 (Dec 18, 2016)

buntygwt said:


> 1. for the whole tenure.
> 2. same as 1
> 3. frotload to avoid CO contact.
> 
> cheers


Thanks a lot..

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## harsm123 (Dec 18, 2016)

buntygwt said:


> leave it.


Thanks..


Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## hardi (Jan 27, 2017)

*hi*

Guys,

Glad to inform you that I have received grant for my family (Me, Spouse and little 9 months baby) on 27th October after 194 days. 

My special thanks and regards for Sultan bhai and other members of this forum.

My best wishes to all for Visa Grant.

Thanks


----------



## abhishekv (Oct 6, 2016)

hardi said:


> Guys,
> 
> Glad to inform you that I have received grant for my family (Me, Spouse and little 9 months baby) on 27th October after 194 days.
> 
> ...


Great news

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## harsm123 (Dec 18, 2016)

abhishekv said:


> Great news
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


Great News.. Congrats.. Can you pls share how many days after documents uploading you recieved grant..

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## hardi (Jan 27, 2017)

harsm123 said:


> Great News.. Congrats.. Can you pls share how many days after documents uploading you recieved grant..
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


I have submitted all the documents by 18th May. However, there were two CO contacts in my case:-

(1) One for uploading PTE score directly form the official website
(2) Contact of Reliable person for the current Employer. Employment Verification was made in the first week of Sept.

Thanks


----------



## nnamdi87 (Aug 30, 2017)

Hello All,

Thanks for all your kind responses and support. I got grant on the 19th October. Thank you guy and to God be the glory.


----------



## nnamdi87 (Aug 30, 2017)

nnamdi87 said:


> rvd said:
> 
> 
> > nnamdi87 said:
> ...


.

To God be the glory, I received grant on 19th October and is thanks to your support and your kind assistance. I pray that everyone also get their heart desire as we continue in this race. Thank you guys. So please, wots the next step.


----------



## lauralau88 (Aug 9, 2017)

Im hving influenza and taking medicine, can i do the urine test?


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Faraz365 said:


> Hello
> I have created HAP IDs for myself and for my spouse. When i was taking referrel letter then I came to know that i forgot to write my full given name in the health declaratiin however the proofs i wrote my full name. Will it create any problem?


i guess you can regenerate the HAP ID by providing correct information.. proceeding ahead with incorrect names/short name can be troublesome at later stage...

start fresh with full name...


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

netsatan7 said:


> Hi Sultan, Yes I am filling Visa Application, I am writing my jobs as I wrote in EOI and I didn't claim any point in EOI. But this question is after writing about Employment Details.


as far as i remember you should answer No


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

hardi said:


> Guys,
> 
> Glad to inform you that I have received grant for my family (Me, Spouse and little 9 months baby) on 27th October after 194 days.
> 
> ...


congratulations Hardi.. see you in Australia...


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

nnamdi87 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Thanks for all your kind responses and support. I got grant on the 19th October. Thank you guy and to God be the glory.


congratulations mate...


----------



## hardi (Jan 27, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> congratulations Hardi.. see you in Australia...


Thanks Sultan bhai...


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Vineethmarkonda said:


> Hi sultan
> If one has 8 yrs experience say, then do they have to provide it returns for each yr, as we will have experience letters any way.
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using Tapatalk


third party documents like ITR are requested by DIBP... but for some people it is hard to maintain such old documents as that time people may not have thought of applying Australian visa after 8-10 years...


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

harsm123 said:


> How many months bank statements should i pull to upload..?
> How many years of itr returns to be uploaded..?
> Is form 80 needed for spouse too..?
> Please advise on above..
> ...


bank statements should be in correlation to payslips given by you.. to check whether the salary mentioned in payslip is getting credited in bank a/c or not..

itr - for all years of experience claimed

form 80, 1221 required for spouse too


----------



## harsm123 (Dec 18, 2016)

The date of joining in my official payslip for last 6 months is wrong..
Shall I upload these ones..??
Please advise..

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

harsm123 said:


> The date of joining in my official payslip for last 6 months is wrong..
> Shall I upload these ones..??
> Please advise..
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


Get them corrected for use

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## ENGINEER291085 (May 31, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> harsm123 said:
> 
> 
> > How many months bank statements should i pull to upload..?
> ...


Hi Sultan,
For me i have all payslips and correctly reflected in bank statements also but there are one or two missing like the first month and last month gen when we are on notice period...it shud be ok??...also for my itr i can manage only 7 years out of 10 years..??
Another thing : is it good to upload whatever i have or should be for all employments.
Meaning: I have pf statements for the tenure of my two companies but not for rest 4 ...so it is always better to send for all or for none here..or i shud upload whatever doc i have for a company no matter same thing is avaiable for other or not..mainly third party docs like pf stmnts itr etc..thanks!!
And also I just got my pcc done from singapore but the dates mentioned says from my first day in singapore to the date i requested for pcc but I may apply visa after 10 20 days after invite..in that case will it be an issue for the days exceeding the pcc mentioned date...plz suggest.
Thanks.


----------



## subbu227 (Oct 20, 2017)

Hi Experts,
Can i update my 189 EOI from Systems analyst(261112) to Software engineer 261313 ( as i am going to get new acs assement for Software engineer )

If it is allowed, will DOE changes to latest updated date? or remains same? as there wont be any change in the points.


----------



## hardi (Jan 27, 2017)

*hi*

Dear Sultan,

I tried to get hold of thread which discusses things to do after visa grant but didn't found one. Can you please let me know if you are aware of such threads.

Thank you so much.

Regards
Hardik


----------



## hardi (Jan 27, 2017)

hardi said:


> Dear Sultan,
> 
> I tried to get hold of thread which discusses things to do after visa grant but didn't found one. Can you please let me know if you are aware of such threads.
> 
> ...


Got a few to look over it.

Thanks


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

ENGINEER291085 said:


> Hi Sultan,
> For me i have all payslips and correctly reflected in bank statements also but there are one or two missing like the first month and last month gen when we are on notice period...it shud be ok??...also for my itr i can manage only 7 years out of 10 years..??
> Another thing : is it good to upload whatever i have or should be for all employments.
> Meaning: I have pf statements for the tenure of my two companies but not for rest 4 ...so it is always better to send for all or for none here..or i shud upload whatever doc i have for a company no matter same thing is avaiable for other or not..mainly third party docs like pf stmnts itr etc..thanks!!
> ...


1. 1st and last payslip not available is ok, others will serve the purpose
2. it is tough to retrieve the older payslips, i guess DIBP will try to understand this issue
3. upload documents to support your points claim, dont give all the things you have, help them deal with "to the point" documents and not a pile 
4. pcc - no issue, that will work


----------



## ENGINEER291085 (May 31, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> ENGINEER291085 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Sultan,
> ...


Thanks a million bro!!
Was expecting an invite yesterday but no round happened it seems !!


----------



## aub123 (May 18, 2017)

Thank sultan_azam, 

I followed your instructions and got the direct grant. 

100000 likes to you. 

Many thanks.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

ENGINEER291085 said:


> Thanks a million bro!!
> Was expecting an invite yesterday but no round happened it seems !!


Yes, many were expecting the same but as we know visa journey is full of surprises

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

aub123 said:


> Thank sultan_azam,
> 
> I followed your instructions and got the direct grant.
> 
> ...


I am glad to be of some help to you

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## AQTLM1905 (Nov 13, 2015)

Hi Everybody,

Any expert please guide me, I am claiming 5 points from work experience. I submitted to EA with RSEA: a Social Security report listing my contribution from Apr 2014 to July 2017, and a Ref.letter dated 12th Sep 17. Positive outcome from EA also mentioned the same duration as overseas working exp (3years 4 months).

I am still working at this employer as the same role and continuing the SS contribution.

Say if I got invited with my point next week, lodge visa and pay all fee by mid of December, *do I need to issue new Social Security Report and ask for a revised Ref.Letter to submit to DIBP? *Considering my point does not vary, and my contract is still valid till next Apr'18.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

AQTLM1905 said:


> Hi Everybody,
> 
> Any expert please guide me, I am claiming 5 points from work experience. I submitted to EA with RSEA: a Social Security report listing my contribution from Apr 2014 to July 2017, and a Ref.letter dated 12th Sep 17. Positive outcome from EA also mentioned the same duration as overseas working exp (3years 4 months).
> 
> ...


can you tell more about this "social security report", it is a new thing for me


----------



## AQTLM1905 (Nov 13, 2015)

sultan_azam said:


> can you tell more about this "social security report", it is a new thing for me


It's like your Indian Superfund/ Retirement Fund. It is mentioned in the booklet as one of EA's third party documents for employment evidence. I wonder if I have to reissue the Reference letter and this report.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

AQTLM1905 said:


> It's like your Indian Superfund/ Retirement Fund. It is mentioned in the booklet as one of EA's third party documents for employment evidence. I wonder if I have to reissue the Reference letter and this report.


thanks for explaining, 

you will need to provide that, because it could serve as a third-party document to prove your employment with your employer

you need not provide this if you arent claiming points for experience.

a fresh one will be better if you can arrange


----------



## AQTLM1905 (Nov 13, 2015)

sultan_azam said:


> thanks for explaining,
> 
> you will need to provide that, because it could serve as a third-party document to prove your employment with your employer
> 
> ...


Yes, but I meant that I provided it to EA last September. The report already mentioned my total duration of 3 years 4 months, the outcome letter from EA also stated the same. I am still working and doing the same contribution amount upto now. Hopefully by the time I lodge my visa it should be 3 years 7 months, which causes no change to my point. I wish I could submit to DIBP the ones I submitted to EA and hear somebody's case which they didn't have to issue new ones. Thank you!


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

AQTLM1905 said:


> Yes, but I meant that I provided it to EA last September. The report already mentioned my total duration of 3 years 4 months, the outcome letter from EA also stated the same. I am still working and doing the same contribution amount upto now. Hopefully by the time I lodge my visa it should be 3 years 7 months, which causes no change to my point. I wish I could submit to DIBP the ones I submitted to EA and hear somebody's case which they didn't have to issue new ones. Thank you!


O
If that is the case, then while submitting eoi, claim point for experience as mentioned below

"Start date of your job " to "3 years" - relevant

"3 years after start" to "till date" - not relevant

I hope you are getting what I said above, this won't require you to submit a fresh sSS letter, the old will work



Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## harsm123 (Dec 18, 2016)

Long delay in getting response from health.gov.au. Please suggest whom to follow up to get response soon..

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## ENGINEER291085 (May 31, 2017)

Hi Friends,
Have a couple of queries with regard to forms 80 and 1221, as I am expecting an invite on 8th and almost done with all major things( PCC, medicals etc).
Please help to clarify my doubts.

Form 80:
1) QSTN 7 IN FORM: Do you hold or have held citizenship from any other country
( including dual citizenships and all previous citizenships)
do I need to answer is 'yes' and put my Indian citizenship details?
As QSTN 6 in form asks for...do you have citizenship from any country.. but it does not 
ask for its dates and name..and I have put 'yes' for it ...please clarify.
Putting both 'YES' and 'NO' seems valid to me.
2) All questions related to proposed arrival dates, cities of arrival and address.. is it mandatory to provide any details or I can just simply say 'NO' to such questions. If it has to be provided then.. can just put tentative dates/cities but address cant be provided tentatively so can leave it blank.??
3) Also is it good to provide any known person details in Australia...I have my friend..but to ask him all his details is not a viable option...can I just simply say 'NO' for this type of questions.
Or it is recommended as it might show some links and be positive for visa outcome. ????
4) For gaps in education and employment sections
Do I need to mention about summer vacations for school/ after sem completion there used to be some vacations for about month for college/ and also when switching companies there is a gap of 3 to 10 days leaving the previous company and joining next...do I need to mention all this??

Form1221:
1) QSTN 3 IN FORM 1221: Name in your own language and script
do I need to mention the name in my native language..is it mandatory?
2) QSTN 12 IN FORM: Your proposed residential address in Australia
I am putting N/A
3) QSTN 18 IN FORM: If you are outside Australia, give details of your intended travel
I have given arrival detail, but what should I put in Departure date?
By mentioning any departing date....will it imply that I do not intend to stay in Australia.??
4)QSTN 27 IN FORM: Do I need to mention school education also as I asks only for post-secondary education but I have mentioned school details in form 80??
5)QSTN 40 IN FORM: Do you intend to work in Australia?
I ticked yes but I have no other details, so no need to mention anything.I have just put N/A in Name of employer, its address, and related fields.
6)QSTN 43 IN FORM: give details of how you intend to use knowledge/skills obtained once you depart Australia.
I think for migrants this should be N/A, guess only for students it is valid.

Please provide whatever inputs you can... based on your experience.
Thanks a lot in advance


----------



## ENGINEER291085 (May 31, 2017)

ENGINEER291085 said:


> Hi Friends,
> Have a couple of queries with regard to forms 80 and 1221, as I am expecting an invite on 8th and almost done with all major things( PCC, medicals etc).
> Please help to clarify my doubts.
> 
> ...


Guys any inputs...Sultan bro??


----------



## harsm123 (Dec 18, 2016)

Kindly suggest when does a CO usually gets assigned after lodging..

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## buntygwt (May 15, 2016)

with current trend 4-6 Weeks.


----------



## harsm123 (Dec 18, 2016)

buntygwt said:


> with current trend 4-6 Weeks.


Thankss for your response

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## NAVK (Aug 25, 2017)

Hi..do we have to upload all the documents when you lodge visa or can we upload them in two to three weeks time?


----------



## harsm123 (Dec 18, 2016)

NAVK said:


> Hi..do we have to upload all the documents when you lodge visa or can we upload them in two to three weeks time?


You can take your own time.. But sooner the better to proceed to Grant ..

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## NAVK (Aug 25, 2017)

Thank you.. do you have any idea about the validity of Indian PCC for Aus visa? My wife had one in the month of May 17 and we will apply for 189 this month. Can we use the same or have to apply for a new one?


----------



## rinoshkk (Nov 23, 2016)

NAVK said:


> Thank you.. do you have any idea about the validity of Indian PCC for Aus visa? My wife had one in the month of May 17 and we will apply for 189 this month. Can we use the same or have to apply for a new one?


Validity is 1 year. So you can still use the same one. 

Thanks!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## NAVK (Aug 25, 2017)

Thank you


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

NAVK said:


> Thank you.. do you have any idea about the validity of Indian PCC for Aus visa? My wife had one in the month of May 17 and we will apply for 189 this month. Can we use the same or have to apply for a new one?


You can use the same one

Just to make you aware, initial entry date is generally set as one year from date of pcc/medicals, if visa processing takes time then it could happen you get very less time to make the first entry(ied),

If possible, get a fresh one and use that

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vvrp Kumar (Jul 23, 2017)

Hi Experts,

While filling Application for lodging visa, It is automatically skipping the 5th step and directly going to 6th step from 4th step. Is this common for every one or any issue with the site. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Vvrp Kumar said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> While filling Application for lodging visa, It is automatically skipping the 5th step and directly going to 6th step from 4th step. Is this common for every one or any issue with the site.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I read it earlier too, one of the forum members, i am not able to recall his name, he/she had exactly similar problem of page 5 getting skipped automatically

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

Vvrp Kumar said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> While filling Application for lodging visa, It is automatically skipping the 5th step and directly going to 6th step from 4th step. Is this common for every one or any issue with the site.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


This is not normal. Try diff browser OR retry after clearing cache/history


----------



## ENGINEER291085 (May 31, 2017)

ENGINEER291085 said:


> ENGINEER291085 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Friends,
> ...


Anybody any inputs plz...have got invite last night..filling up forms..
Thnx!!


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Vvrp Kumar said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> While filling Application for lodging visa, It is automatically skipping the 5th step and directly going to 6th step from 4th step. Is this common for every one or any issue with the site.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


This is normal.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

ENGINEER291085 said:


> Hi Friends,
> Have a couple of queries with regard to forms 80 and 1221, as I am expecting an invite on 8th and almost done with all major things( PCC, medicals etc).
> Please help to clarify my doubts.
> 
> ...


I've given my opinion above in green.


----------



## ENGINEER291085 (May 31, 2017)

KeeDa said:


> ENGINEER291085 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Friends,
> ...


Thanks keeda for your inputs!!
Again for acs and eoi i did not mention 10th and 12th details but in forum i read it is good to give these details in visa lodging form and form 80 and 1221.
If i mention 10th and 12th then we dun have any certificate for 11th class..will it be considered gap??
Please clarify else I wont mention my school details for 10th and 12th.
Thanks.


----------



## Vvrp Kumar (Jul 23, 2017)

sharma1981 said:


> This is not normal. Try diff browser OR retry after clearing cache/history



Shall I continue the application to payment or I have to wait until 5th step appears and can I delete the saved application and redo the filling.

Thanks in advance


----------



## NAVK (Aug 25, 2017)

Hi..just an hour ago I filled the application and just realised that even I didn't get page 5 of 17..it directly jumped from 4 to 6


----------



## Vvrp Kumar (Jul 23, 2017)

NAVK said:


> Hi..just an hour ago I filled the application and just realised that even I didn't get page 5 of 17..it directly jumped from 4 to 6



Have you paid visa fee or waiting for the response regarding this issue.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Vvrp Kumar said:


> Shall I continue the application to payment or I have to wait until 5th step appears and can I delete the saved application and redo the filling.
> 
> Thanks in advance


Yes, go ahead with the visa fees payment.



NAVK said:


> Hi..just an hour ago I filled the application and just realised that even I didn't get page 5 of 17..it directly jumped from 4 to 6


See post#932 above.

This is normal. Some questions and/ or pages may appear conditionally (based on previous answers, the country you are from, etc.) in the online visa application, nothing to worry about.


----------



## NAVK (Aug 25, 2017)

Vvrp Kumar said:


> NAVK said:
> 
> 
> > Hi..just an hour ago I filled the application and just realised that even I didn't get page 5 of 17..it directly jumped from 4 to 6
> ...


I will lodge it tomorrow before I get some confirmation on this


----------



## NAVK (Aug 25, 2017)

KeeDa said:


> Vvrp Kumar said:
> 
> 
> > Shall I continue the application to payment or I have to wait until 5th step appears and can I delete the saved application and redo the filling.
> ...


Thank you..even I haven't realised until I saw the post from vvk. Just curious to know what is in page 5? Any idea?


----------



## Vvrp Kumar (Jul 23, 2017)

NAVK said:


> Thank you..even I haven't realised until I saw the post from vvk. Just curious to know what is in page 5? Any idea?


Have you previously traveled to Australia (Yes or No)


----------



## ENGINEER291085 (May 31, 2017)

Hello Friends,
I am filling visa lodgement form on ImmiAccount but confused on below points.

1) Has the applicant completed, or is currently enrolled in, any studies at the secondary level or above?
do we need to mention 10th and 12th as form 80 will have all the info, so here also
should be mentioned?

2) Applicant's MAIN LANGUAGE?
Have to put English or native language or mother tongue.?

3) Have any of the applicants lived in a country other than the primary applicant's usual country of residence?
need to mention all the addresses in India as I was there for my last 8 years of employment.
also do we need to mention details or the countries traveled as well here for short duration?

4) Does the applicant have any members of their family unit not travelling to Australia who are not Australian citizens or Australian permanent residents?
since I have my wife and kid migrating with me, I have selected "NO"...do we need to enter parents, sibling details too here??

thanks!!


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

ENGINEER291085 said:


> Thanks keeda for your inputs!!
> Again for acs and eoi i did not mention 10th and 12th details but in forum i read it is good to give these details in visa lodging form and form 80 and 1221.
> If i mention 10th and 12th then we dun have any certificate for 11th class..will it be considered gap??
> Please clarify else I wont mention my school details for 10th and 12th.
> Thanks.


You should mention everything truthfully wherever asked for (visa forms, form 80, 1221, etc)- does not matter if you have evidence to show for it. Do not hide any facts. 11th class certificate is not asked- just SSC and HSC, and their system is not much different than ours, or at least they know it very well that you cannot pass HSC without 11th.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

NAVK said:


> Thank you..even I haven't realised until I saw the post from vvk. Just curious to know what is in page 5? Any idea?


I don't know/ remember either, but I am sure this was the case back then when I had applied just like it is today. Maybe it is what _Vvrp Kumar_ said above. If you still haven't submitted the application, feel free to experiment and let us know.


----------



## ENGINEER291085 (May 31, 2017)

KeeDa said:


> You should mention everything truthfully wherever asked for (visa forms, form 80, 1221, etc)- does not matter if you have evidence to show for it. Do not hide any facts. 11th class certificate is not asked- just SSC and HSC, and their system is not much different than ours, or at least they know it very well that you cannot pass HSC without 11th.


Thanks, Keeda.
Keeda if you have any info on stat declaration for change in kids appearance from Australian PR/Citizen....is there any other alternative for this.?? not sure how to get it..do not have any link also who will do it for me..
As I am also expecting this thing coming to me as I also have a kid whose passport was issued while he was infant now a lot of change in appearance. 
Recently I saw some posts where CO asked about this thing.
PLease provide any inputs.
Thanks.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

ENGINEER291085 said:


> Hello Friends,
> I am filling visa lodgement form on ImmiAccount but confused on below points.
> 
> 1) Has the applicant completed, or is currently enrolled in, any studies at the secondary level or above?
> ...


1) No. Just graduation and above.

2) Your mother tongue.

3) Yes, even short visits to be mentioned.

4) "NO" is the right answer. See *Member of Family Unit / What is changing on 19 November 2016?*


----------



## ENGINEER291085 (May 31, 2017)

KeeDa said:


> ENGINEER291085 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Friends,
> ...


Thanks buddy!!

If about kids appearance thing u have any pointers do share...i am very much worried!!


----------



## NAVK (Aug 25, 2017)

KeeDa said:


> NAVK said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you..even I haven't realised until I saw the post from vvk. Just curious to know what is in page 5? Any idea?
> ...


I haven't submitted it yet..will check today and if I find any info will share it here


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

ENGINEER291085 said:


> Thanks, Keeda.
> Keeda if you have any info on stat declaration for change in kids appearance from Australian PR/Citizen....is there any other alternative for this.?? not sure how to get it..do not have any link also who will do it for me..
> As I am also expecting this thing coming to me as I also have a kid whose passport was issued while he was infant now a lot of change in appearance.
> Recently I saw some posts where CO asked about this thing.
> ...


As a matter of fact, I do have. But this is not required unless a case officer asks for it. I can't share the exact declaration, but I can show you a template. I'll PM you....


----------



## Abul_bd (Mar 1, 2015)

Dears, I'm expecting to get invitation at next round. My wife is included at the EOI as dependent family member. She is pregnant at early stage. How can I process the visa application so that I will not wait for a long time?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Abul_bd said:


> Dears, I'm expecting to get invitation at next round. My wife is included at the EOI as dependent family member. She is pregnant at early stage. How can I process the visa application so that I will not wait for a long time?


If you don't want to wait long, your wife will have to undertake medical tests including the x-ray test which DIBP themselves do not recommend. Exact text from CO's request pdf:

_The Australian Government does not recommend undergoing chest x-rays whilst pregnant.
If you are pregnant, you may decide to postpone your chest x-ray until after the birth
of your child._

Moreover, even if you do the medicals and everything else on time, there still is no guarantee that your visa case will be processed faster and be granted in the timeframe you have in mind.


----------



## Abul_bd (Mar 1, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> Abul_bd said:
> 
> 
> > Dears, I'm expecting to get invitation at next round. My wife is included at the EOI as dependent family member. She is pregnant at early stage. How can I process the visa application so that I will not wait for a long time?
> ...


Dear, thanks a lot. In November 2018 I will be 33. If my visa application is not processed by that time will I loss point?


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Abul_bd said:


> Dear, thanks a lot. In November 2018 I will be 33. If my visa application is not processed by that time will I loss point?


points are calculated on the day of invitation...it wont decrease if you have already received an invite and lodged visa against it...


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Abul_bd said:


> Dears, I'm expecting to get invitation at next round. My wife is included at the EOI as dependent family member. She is pregnant at early stage. How can I process the visa application so that I will not wait for a long time?


let the invite come.....


----------



## Abul_bd (Mar 1, 2015)

sultan_azam said:


> Abul_bd said:
> 
> 
> > Dears, I'm expecting to get invitation at next round. My wife is included at the EOI as dependent family member. She is pregnant at early stage. How can I process the visa application so that I will not wait for a long time?
> ...


Dear Sultan vhai, yes exactly. Let it come. Thanks a lot vhai.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

sultan_azam said:


> points are calculated on the day of invitation...it wont decrease if you have already received an invite and lodged visa against it...


Only having received the invite is enough. He may as well lodge the visa after he grows old and out of the age range for his age points (but of course within 60 days).


----------



## Abul_bd (Mar 1, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> sultan_azam said:
> 
> 
> > points are calculated on the day of invitation...it wont decrease if you have already received an invite and lodged visa against it...
> ...


Thanks a lot dear. It means within 60 days of getting invitation if I apply for visa, I'm safe.


----------



## NAVK (Aug 25, 2017)

I have lodged my 189 on 10th Nov and uploading all the docs one by one..somewhere I read that applicants are submitting form 80 and 1221.. are these mandatory to upload or only on the request of CO? Pls advise experts.


----------



## nitingupta169 (Sep 30, 2017)

Hi All

I have a peculiar situation...i had requested for my experience letter with detailed roles and responsibilities from one of my previous organisations for whom i worked for 2003-2006. It is a public sector unit in India and i got it last year after a lot of struggle...I then used it for ACS submission...

and now I am preparing the docs for the invite, and I notice that the designation mentioned in most of my documents like salary slip, relieving letter is not same as what was in the experience letter….experience letter put me as Information Analyst….which was related to what i did there

however, for my other documents….the designation they use is not related to work you do , but pay grade you are in...for eg..all people with 5 years of experience whether working in safety, engineering, IT will be tagged as assistant manager ....guys starting fresh will be tagged as operations officer...how do i explain this situation to DIBP? An IT guy's salary slip saying operations officer may be flagged by DIBP...They might feel that something is wrong with my documents...any suggestions? 

Any advise?


----------



## Rif_Z (Oct 15, 2017)

*No EPF/ETF/Tax Record*



maraikayer said:


> Regarding payment is it necessary that you pay the fee from your account or can you pay from any account?


Hi there!

I am a Sri Lankan with work experience of 9 months in Sri Lanka & 2 Years and 6 months in Qatar. I have included the 9 months SL experience in order to claim points for 3-Year work experience. My problem is that I don't have a tax/EPF record as I worked at site just after my degree as a Graduate Cost Engineer. They paid me by cash and I can get a letter from the company that they did so. I can also get an endorsed payment record by the company itself.

Would it be sufficient? O will it cause an issue or rejection of my 9 month experience? 

Thanks!


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

nitingupta169 said:


> Hi All
> 
> I have a peculiar situation...i had requested for my experience letter with detailed roles and responsibilities from one of my previous organisations for whom i worked for 2003-2006. It is a public sector unit in India and i got it last year after a lot of struggle...I then used it for ACS submission...
> 
> ...



i know how tough it is to get a document from a PSU, but try for getting a letter which explains this discrepancy.. if things dont work straight then try the RTI method...your questions in RTI query should take you to the answer you need


by the way, are you going to claim that 3 years experience in your eoi points claim ?? i dont think it will add any value to claim that experience... that experience was before 10 years, so better to claim experience from 2007 onwards or 2009 onwards as it still makes 8+ years and gets you 15 points for overseas experience...

*you need not provide detailed documents for experience where you arent claiming points*


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Rif_Z said:


> Hi there!
> 
> I am a Sri Lankan with work experience of 9 months in Sri Lanka & 2 Years and 6 months in Qatar. I have included the 9 months SL experience in order to claim points for 3-Year work experience. My problem is that I don't have a tax/EPF record as I worked at site just after my degree as a Graduate Cost Engineer. They paid me by cash and I can get a letter from the company that they did so. I can also get an endorsed payment record by the company itself.
> 
> ...


DIBP seeks third party documents to prove employment was genuine... can you submit tax for that year now ?? is it possible in Sri Lanka??


----------



## nitingupta169 (Sep 30, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> DIBP seeks third party documents to prove employment was genuine... can you submit tax for that year now ?? is it possible in Sri Lanka??


Thanks a lot Sultan.
ACS deducted 4 years from my overall experience and told me this in my assessment...The language is as below

"The following employment after December 2008 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code.

Dates: 11/03 - 04/06 (2yrs 5mths)
Position: XXXXXX
Employer: XXXXXX
Country: INDIA

Dates: 05/07 - 03/15 (7yrs 10mths)
Position: XXXXXX
Employer: XXXXXX
Country: INDIA

Dates: 03/15 - 02/16 (0yrs 11mths)
Position: XXXXXX
Employer: XXXXXXXXX
Country: MALAYSIA "

Now, i have not claimed any points before 1 Jan 2009 in my EOI. However, as I understand, as ACS deducted 4 years, do I not still need to provide documents regarding my experience from 2003-2006?


----------



## nitingupta169 (Sep 30, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> i know how tough it is to get a document from a PSU, but try for getting a letter which explains this discrepancy.. if things dont work straight then try the RTI method...your questions in RTI query should take you to the answer you need
> 
> 
> by the way, are you going to claim that 3 years experience in your eoi points claim ?? i dont think it will add any value to claim that experience... that experience was before 10 years, so better to claim experience from 2007 onwards or 2009 onwards as it still makes 8+ years and gets you 15 points for overseas experience...
> ...


hanks a lot Sultan.
ACS deducted 4 years from my overall experience and told me this in my assessment...The language is as below

"The following employment after December 2008 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code.

Dates: 11/03 - 04/06 (2yrs 5mths)
Position: XXXXXX
Employer: XXXXXX
Country: INDIA

Dates: 05/07 - 03/15 (7yrs 10mths)
Position: XXXXXX
Employer: XXXXXX
Country: INDIA

Dates: 03/15 - 02/16 (0yrs 11mths)
Position: XXXXXX
Employer: XXXXXXXXX
Country: MALAYSIA "

Now, i have not claimed any points before 1 Jan 2009 in my EOI. However, as I understand, as ACS deducted 4 years, do I not still need to provide documents regarding my experience from 2003-2006?


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

nitingupta169 said:


> Thanks a lot Sultan.
> ACS deducted 4 years from my overall experience and told me this in my assessment...The language is as below
> 
> "The following employment after December 2008 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code.
> ...


you need not provide documents for irrelevant experience..

do mention those experience in your eoi and mark them as Not RELEVANT, in line with what ACS prescribed

all experience before 1 Jan 2009 as irrelevant


----------



## braich.abhijeet (Jun 10, 2017)

Yahoooooooo PTE cleared

Age: 27 (30 points)
Education: Bachelor Degree (15 points)
Work Experience: 5 points
PTE Mock A : LRSW 71 67 70 72 
PTE Mock B : LRSW 76 72 67 73
PTE Exam 1: LRSW 73 85 65 85 (19 Jun)
PTE Exam 2: LRSW 89 78 65 89 (07 Aug)
PTE Exam 3: LRSW 72 75 54 80 (31 Aug)
PTE Exam 4: LRSW 80 78 67 82 (04 Oct)
PTE Exam 5: LRSW 90 90 90 90 (20 Nov)

ACS Applied: 19th July
ACS Received: 11th Aug


----------



## kinnu369 (Nov 29, 2016)

braich.abhijeet said:


> Yahoooooooo PTE cleared
> 
> Age: 27 (30 points)
> Education: Bachelor Degree (15 points)
> ...


Congrats boss!! 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rif_Z (Oct 15, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> DIBP seeks third party documents to prove employment was genuine... can you submit tax for that year now ?? is it possible in Sri Lanka??


Hi,

That's what I am confused. How does the whole Tax thing work? Plus it's for 9 months and my company hadn't applied for the whole process since I informed them I would leave in 6 months to Qatar although it took me 9. Can't blame them.


----------



## mksing (Oct 12, 2017)

Thanks to all for sharing much needed info. 

I have questions regarding ACS skills assessment, and esp. statutory declaration- 
1. The manager who signs the declaration needs to be still working in the said organization (I assume not but want to confirm).
2. The manager's experience should overlap your claimed work experience duration. I mean if that manager joined 3 months later than me and left after I left, is that ok? Also, assuming this manager has left already, do I need to also give any supporting documents of this manager's work experience in the claimed organization.
3. Also, if the experience spanned across two work locations- 2 years in one country and rest in another on deputation, the same manager can sign that one declaration? 

Am a newbie here, so pls excuse if questions have been answered earlier.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

mksing said:


> Thanks to all for sharing much needed info.
> 
> I have questions regarding ACS skills assessment, and esp. statutory declaration-
> 1. The manager who signs the declaration needs to be still working in the said organization (I assume not but want to confirm).
> ...


1. No, need not be working there now.
2. Yes, it should overlap entirely. In your case, another manager who really overlooked your work for those 3 months can author yet another SD for you for that duration. No, you do not need any other supporting documents to prove that he was your manager and was therefore the right person to write about your skills- DIBP will find that out if they have to.
3. Yes he can if he supervised your work (remotely perhaps).


----------



## mksing (Oct 12, 2017)

KeeDa said:


> 1. No, need not be working there now.
> 2. Yes, it should overlap entirely. In your case, another manager who really overlooked your work for those 3 months can author yet another SD for you for that duration. No, you do not need any other supporting documents to prove that he was your manager and was therefore the right person to write about your skills- DIBP will find that out if they have to.
> 3. Yes he can if he supervised your work (remotely perhaps).


Thanks a lot for the useful reply and that too with lightning speed, much appreciated!
One last question, can I get the declaration done in any country irrespective of work experience claimed in some other country? I mean my past company's experience was in India location and currently I m in some another company in another country, can I get declaration done in this new country as my manager is also coincidentally working here or I need to get it done in India?.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

mksing said:


> Thanks a lot for the useful reply and that too with lightning speed, much appreciated!
> One last question, can I get the declaration done in any country irrespective of work experience claimed in some other country? I mean my past company's experience was in India location and currently I m in some another company in another country, can I get declaration done in this new country as my manager is also coincidentally working here or I need to get it done in India?.


Yes, your manager can do it at his current location.


----------



## mksing (Oct 12, 2017)

Guys one question- I am planning to apply for AUS PR with family. If I don't want to claim any points from my wife; she still has to give PTE or equivalent??


----------



## Sillygos (Jan 29, 2017)

mksing said:


> Guys one question- I am planning to apply for AUS PR with family. If I don't want to claim any points from my wife; she still has to give PTE or equivalent??


If you don't want to pay the fee to not have to prove functional english, then yes, either PTE (or equivalent) (or papers from school to show that her education was in english).


----------



## mksing (Oct 12, 2017)

Sillygos said:


> If you don't want to pay the fee to not have to prove functional english, then yes, either PTE (or equivalent) (or papers from school to show that her education was in english).


Thanks for quick response, may be I will go and get from her PG college a certificate to prove. But my doubt still remains that is it mandatory to prove English competency since I couldn't get in your response the FEES part.


----------



## Sillygos (Jan 29, 2017)

mksing said:


> Thanks for quick response, may be I will go and get from her PG college a certificate to prove. But my doubt still remains that is it mandatory to prove English competency since I couldn't get in your response the FEES part.


Here is a link explaining how you prove functional english:


https://www.border.gov.au/about/corporate/information/faqs/how-can-i-prove-i-have-functional-english

The fee that voids the need for functional english is currently $4890.

Hope this helps.


----------



## mksing (Oct 12, 2017)

Sillygos said:


> Here is a link explaining how you prove functional english:
> 
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/about/corporate/information/faqs/how-can-i-prove-i-have-functional-english
> ...


Thanks a ton, it helps. One last question- is there any format I can refer to get the certificate from my wife's postgraduate college mentioning medium of comm was English.


----------



## Sillygos (Jan 29, 2017)

mksing said:


> Thanks a ton, it helps. One last question- is there any format I can refer to get the certificate from my wife's postgraduate college mentioning medium of comm was English.



That I don't know since I have never had the need for it. Also I am not from India, so it might be different from country to country how they present it. Remember that your wife needs to have completed all years of primary education and at least three years of secondary education in an educational institution in or outside Australia and all instructions were in English.


----------



## mksing (Oct 12, 2017)

Sillygos said:


> That I don't know since I have never had the need for it. Also I am not from India, so it might be different from country to country how they present it. Remember that your wife needs to have completed all years of primary education and at least three years of secondary education in an educational institution in or outside Australia and all instructions were in English.


So does she needs to get that certificate confirming medium from all the institutes or just the Postgraduate one will do?


----------



## Sillygos (Jan 29, 2017)

mksing said:


> So does she needs to get that certificate confirming medium from all the institutes or just the Postgraduate one will do?


She needs from both primary and secondary.


----------



## rinoshkk (Nov 23, 2016)

mksing said:


> So does she needs to get that certificate confirming medium from all the institutes or just the Postgraduate one will do?


For my spouse, I attached a letter from her college, along with the degree certificate.

Thanks!


----------



## mksing (Oct 12, 2017)

rinoshkk said:


> For my spouse, I attached a letter from her college, along with the degree certificate.
> 
> Thanks!


First of all, congrats on getting the Grant today, Cheers!
Thanks for confirming-so just the post-graduation one will do?


----------



## Rus2016 (May 18, 2016)

braich.abhijeet said:


> Yahoooooooo PTE cleared
> 
> Age: 27 (30 points)
> Education: Bachelor Degree (15 points)
> ...


Hi, 

Please advise how do you prepare for PTE exam, I am really interested in writing part?.

Thank you.

Sent from my MI MAX using Tapatalk


----------



## Rus2016 (May 18, 2016)

mksing said:


> Guys one question- I am planning to apply for AUS PR with family. If I don't want to claim any points from my wife; she still has to give PTE or equivalent??


Yes only basic level once you are finalizing all process and before to move. Or you can pay fee around 5k I guess to authority.

Sent from my MI MAX using Tapatalk


----------



## Rus2016 (May 18, 2016)

Sillygos said:


> That I don't know since I have never had the need for it. Also I am not from India, so it might be different from country to country how they present it. Remember that your wife needs to have completed all years of primary education and at least three years of secondary education in an educational institution in or outside Australia and all instructions were in English.


May be better to sit exam and get fundamental level ranking, hassle free.

Sent from my MI MAX using Tapatalk


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

mksing said:


> Thanks a ton, it helps. One last question- is there any format I can refer to get the certificate from my wife's postgraduate college mentioning medium of comm was English.


*http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au.../1210457-letter-functional-english-proof.html*

*http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...english-eligibility-criteria.html#post7410410*


----------



## Jonsnow1987 (Oct 6, 2017)

Experts need help
189 invitation 22 nov
Visa applied 27 nov
I have received the bridging visa after a while but I haven’t received any immi acknowledgment received letter..... abd my SkillSelect still shows me to apply visa and my eoi status as invited. What is going on here? Plz help


----------



## Minkuziii (Nov 28, 2017)

*Few question on visa application*

Hi,

Thanks for such informative post.

I have below doubts regarding visa application, please guide me.

1. During my EOI application i didnt claim points of my wife (through PTE score) and neither her ACS was positive but i have added her as a co applicant for future application (visa/pr) in EOI. Do i need to upload documents for my wife during visa application?

2. We got PCC done in January 2017 and i have received invite on November 22nd 2017. PCC is valid for a year and it will expire in January 2018. Is it ok to proceed with existing PCC or should i get a new one?

3. Passport size photo - Should this be the standard Indian format or any specific format?

4. Can someone share url's for form 80, 1221 and to schedule medical appointment.

Thanks

ACS - Done
EOI - Done
PTE - 90
Invite - 22nd Nov 2017


----------



## satish5b8 (Oct 2, 2015)

Minkuziii said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for such informative post.
> 
> ...


1. If you are applying visa for your wife as well as a dependent applicant then you have to submit docs for your wife as well like passport, birth certi, proving as functional etc..

2. Yes PCC is valid for one year but your IED will be based on PCC and medicals. If you got your visa your IED will be placed in January. So better to get new PCC.

3. No specific rule. Just upload in our format itself.

4. https://www.border.gov.au/Forms/Documents/80.pdf
https://www.border.gov.au/FormsAndDocuments/Documents/1221.pdf
https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa...th-requirement/arranging-a-health-examination


----------



## Vvrp Kumar (Jul 23, 2017)

Hi Sultan,

My cousin was going to apply for ACS this week, but we have one query regarding the experience.
Actually he has completed his MCA(Computers) in 2011 June, But he is working with a company from 2010 November, shall is he eligible to claim experience from November or ACS will count from July 2011 and deduct 2 years from there. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ENGINEER291085 (May 31, 2017)

Vvrp Kumar said:


> Hi Sultan,
> 
> My cousin was going to apply for ACS this week, but we have one query regarding the experience.
> Actually he has completed his MCA(Computers) in 2011 June, But he is working with a company from 2010 November, shall is he eligible to claim experience from November or ACS will count from July 2011 and deduct 2 years from there.
> ...


Skill level requirement met date is calculated as the earliest when both qualification and work experience is completed.So in your case it will be after june 2011 since this is the earliest date your qualification is completed.
Hope it helps!!


----------



## NCH (Oct 13, 2017)

Is it mandatory to upload photos? 
Under which category we should upload it?


----------



## mksing (Oct 12, 2017)

KeeDa said:


> *http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au.../1210457-letter-functional-english-proof.html*
> 
> *http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...english-eligibility-criteria.html#post7410410*


Thanks a lot. So, if she has a post graduation degree (MBA), we just need to show the letter to prove English instructions for this PG degree only OR for graduate & early years too?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

mksing said:


> Thanks a lot. So, if she has a post graduation degree (MBA), we just need to show the letter to prove English instructions for this PG degree only OR for graduate & early years too?


Just from the PG degree will suffice. See the last point here: *How can I prove I have functional English?*


----------



## muralipte20 (Sep 28, 2017)

*Direct Grant*

Dear All,

Today I got the good news call from my agent - a DIRECT GRANT:cheer2:

My details:
Code: 261112 (Systems Analyst)

ACS: 04 September 2017 15 points
PTE A: 27 September 2017 = 20 Points (R90,W90,L90,S90)
Education: 15
Age: 25

Total Points for 189: 75
EOI DoE: 29 September 2017
Invite: 04 October 2017

Visa Fees: 12 October 2017
Visa Docs: 16 October 2017
Grant: 31 November 2017:bump2:
IED: 05 September 2018

I know this is the beginning of another rather prolonged & uncertain game. But for now 

Best,
Murali


----------



## Subhash Bohra (Jan 27, 2016)

muralipte20 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Today I got the good news call from my agent - a DIRECT GRANT:cheer2:
> 
> ...


Congrats murali !!! 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## srikanthreddy (Nov 5, 2016)

Congrats!!

Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## missionaus18 (Nov 22, 2017)

Hi All,

Please help in resolution of my query.

My wife got the invite to apply for 189 visa and I am applying as a dependent.

As we are claiming for partner points so this query is related to my ACS RESULT.

I have applied for ACS having experience in 2 companies.First with 5 years of experience and second with around 3 years of experience but when I got the ACS result they considered only my first company experience only as 1 year and deducted 4 years ( as I am a ECE student) which is fine but the problem occurs in 2nd company experience as they did not consider any experience citing incomplete documentation.

I did not go for the review as I am applying as dependent .so now while submitting the docs can you please let me know if this can create a problem? If no,do i need to submit the ITR,payslips for my second company too?

Thanks in advance


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

missionaus18 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Please help in resolution of my query.
> 
> ...


No problems due to this. Your positive assessment is based on the first employment alone so upload documents for this one, but it won't harm if you upload for the second employment too.


----------



## missionaus18 (Nov 22, 2017)

KeeDa said:


> No problems due to this. Your positive assessment is based on the first employment alone so upload documents for this one, but it won't harm if you upload for the second employment too.




Ok thanks keeda 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Minkuziii (Nov 28, 2017)

Hi Satish,

Thanks for the reply. 

My PCC and Medicals are done.

Now i am in process to fill in my visa application. While filling in the application, on one of the page where one need to enter the passport details. It says that the passport must have atleast 6 month of validity. below are my passport details. 

Issued on: 12-May-2008

Expires on: 11-May-2018

It is clear that my passport doesnt have 6 month of validity. How do i proceed?

Do i need to renew the passport? or any other way to resolve this?

What about all the processing i have done till now? ACS, PTE, EOI. All these have existing passport details.

Since my PCC and Medicals are already done, do i need to repeat it again after geting a new passport?

Please let me know.

Thanks.


----------



## kinnu369 (Nov 29, 2016)

Minkuziii said:


> Hi Satish,
> 
> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> ...


You should renew your passport asap.

Its okay to have a new passport and its must (in your case) as the grant letter will now come with the new passport number on it!


----------



## Minkuziii (Nov 28, 2017)

Hi Kinnu,

Thanks for the quick revert.

Could you please also share your thoughts for below.

What about all the processing i have done till now? ACS, PTE, EOI. All these have existing passport details.

Since my PCC and Medicals are already done, do i need to repeat it again after geting a new passport?

Thanks


----------



## kinnu369 (Nov 29, 2016)

Minkuziii said:


> Hi Kinnu,
> 
> Thanks for the quick revert.
> 
> ...


No Need.. Once you update your new passport details, with its issue date the CO will come to know that its renewed recently and you will not have any problem.


----------



## Minkuziii (Nov 28, 2017)

Alright, Thanks for the help. Appreciate it.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Minkuziii said:


> Alright, Thanks for the help. Appreciate it.


Also upload both your old & new passports in the _Travel Document_ category (2 separate pdf files) giving appropriate description for each.


----------



## Minkuziii (Nov 28, 2017)

Thanks for the useful piece of information.

Let me know more if i need to take additional steps while lodging my VISA application. Like you said uploading both passports with proper description.


----------



## brainstorm87 (Aug 3, 2017)

Hey guys,

In case I get medicals done BEFORE visa lodge, how do I link it with my visa application?
Is there a section to put your HAP id so that it is automatically synced?
Or do I have to upload the medicals result manually?

TIA.


----------



## kinnu369 (Nov 29, 2016)

brainstorm87 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> In case I get medicals done BEFORE visa lodge, how do I link it with my visa application?
> Is there a section to put your HAP id so that it is automatically synced?
> ...


For having medicals before lodge, you have to register to IMMI account and generate HAP IDs in the medicals section.

So when you want to lodge the visa you can use the same credentials of IMMI account which you used for medicals and complete the application.

So, your IMMI account will have both your medicals and application form in different sections.

Hope this clears


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

brainstorm87 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> In case I get medicals done BEFORE visa lodge, how do I link it with my visa application?
> Is there a section to put your HAP id so that it is automatically synced?
> ...


When filling the online visa forms, there is a question about applicant having done medicals in the past 12 months and answering YES to this brings up a textbox to enter the HAP ID.


----------



## brainstorm87 (Aug 3, 2017)

Thanks kinnu and Keeda for the helpful replies.
Another query-

I have used the My Health Declarations path since I want to complete medicals before lodging the visa.
I have generated HAP ids for me and my wife and have printed the referral letters.

Where do I take appointments? I couldn't find the link to do so.
Or should I just go any day for the medicals without taking any appointment?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

brainstorm87 said:


> Thanks kinnu and Keeda for the helpful replies.
> Another query-
> 
> I have used the My Health Declarations path since I want to complete medicals before lodging the visa.
> ...


Scroll down to "Panel physician" here: *India*, find the nearest clinic and book an appointment with them.


----------



## brainstorm87 (Aug 3, 2017)

KeeDa said:


> Scroll down to "Panel physician" here: *India*, find the nearest clinic and book an appointment with them.


Thanks buddy. You've been very helpful.

I was going through the documents checklist and have some doubts:

1) The document checklist on this link (https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa...endent-visa-(subclass-189)-document-checklist) doesn't mention about submitting Form 80 or Form 1221. 
Is it important to submit both these forms or just Form 80?
And do both the primary applicant and spouse need to submit it or just the primary applicant?

2) What's a good way to name documents in case of 2 people going on one application?
Can it be something like "A_Passport" and "B_Passport" for respective passports of people A and B?

TIA.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

brainstorm87 said:


> Thanks buddy. You've been very helpful.
> 
> I was going through the documents checklist and have some doubts:
> 
> ...


1) Click on "Applicant documents" on that link and "Additional character documents, if applicable" under "Character documents" gives you this: *Additional character documents*

2) Yes, that is a good way to go about it. Also see: *Guidelines on attaching documents*


----------



## brainstorm87 (Aug 3, 2017)

KeeDa said:


> 1) Click on "Applicant documents" on that link and "Additional character documents, if applicable" under "Character documents" gives you this: *Additional character documents*
> 
> 2) Yes, that is a good way to go about it. Also see: *Guidelines on attaching documents*


So Form 80 for only the primary applicant?
Not required for dependent applicant?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

brainstorm87 said:


> So Form 80 for only the primary applicant?
> Not required for dependent applicant?


They should've listed it for dependent applicant as well because we've seen them requesting these forms from adult dependents too. The instructions on page#1 of these forms state that these are to be submitted by those who are 16 and over, so yes- I would say upload these for your partner too.


----------



## brainstorm87 (Aug 3, 2017)

KeeDa said:


> They should've listed it for dependent applicant as well because we've seen them requesting these forms from adult dependents too. The instructions on page#1 of these forms state that these are to be submitted by those who are 16 and over, so yes- I would say upload these for your partner too.


Thanks. I'm thinking of filling these online.
Any recommended tools for doing that? 
(I tried pdffiller.com and just can't find a workaround to fill dates)


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

brainstorm87 said:


> Thanks. I'm thinking of filling these online.
> Any recommended tools for doing that?
> (I tried pdffiller.com and just can't find a workaround to fill dates)


I wouldn't recommend anything online when so much of your personal data is at stake. Use _Adobe Acrobat Reader DC_ on your Windows PC instead.


----------



## brainstorm87 (Aug 3, 2017)

KeeDa said:


> I wouldn't recommend anything online when so much of your personal data is at stake. Use _Adobe Acrobat Reader DC_ on your Windows PC instead.


Thanks a ton.

Does the document checklist on the first page of this thread cover all documents that need to be uploaded or is there anything else also?
Are there some documents that are good to upload to help the CO with your case?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

brainstorm87 said:


> Thanks a ton.
> 
> Does the document checklist on the first page of this thread cover all documents that need to be uploaded or is there anything else also?
> Are there some documents that are good to upload to help the CO with your case?


Yes, page#1 has almost everything you will be required to upload except the bank statements. I don't know how Sultan missed to mention bank statements along with payslips. It is recommended you upload bank page from the statement to match with the payslip.


----------



## brainstorm87 (Aug 3, 2017)

KeeDa said:


> Yes, page#1 has almost everything you will be required to upload except the bank statements. I don't know how Sultan missed to mention bank statements along with payslips. It is recommended you upload bank page from the statement to match with the payslip.


Okay. 
And just confirming - the payslips/ bank statements/ employment documents are only required for the primary applicant, correct? And for the secondary applicant, the ones that Sultan mentioned on page #1 are sufficient?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

brainstorm87 said:


> Okay.
> And just confirming - the payslips/ bank statements/ employment documents are only required for the primary applicant, correct? And for the secondary applicant, the ones that Sultan mentioned on page #1 are sufficient?


If you are not claiming partner points, then yes, it should be as per page#1


----------



## smaikap (Aug 14, 2017)

very silly question :

File size limit 5 MB. Is it up to 5 MB per document or total 5 MB for up to 60 dicuments?


----------



## ENGINEER291085 (May 31, 2017)

smaikap said:


> very silly question :
> 
> File size limit 5 MB. Is it up to 5 MB per document or total 5 MB for up to 60 dicuments?


Its individual file size...just try to upload a heavy file more than 5 mb ..system wont allow you!! 
60*5=300MB is the maximum size.of all your docs.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

smaikap said:


> very silly question :
> 
> File size limit 5 MB. Is it up to 5 MB per document or total 5 MB for up to 60 dicuments?


5 MB per single document you upload.


----------



## missionaus18 (Nov 22, 2017)

Can we done our medicals before paying the fees and after creating the immi account? If yes, how?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

missionaus18 said:


> Can we done our medicals before paying the fees and after creating the immi account? If yes, how?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


*http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...dical-before-visa-invitation-possibility.html*


----------



## NewHomeAU (Dec 4, 2017)

Hi All,

I am filling EOI and have few questions - Need urgent help.

I got 2 work experience as given below my agent says its not relevant. I have got acs completion done which they agreed both are relevant. Also as per acs education is equivalent to australian standard but agents says no.

work experience 1. Technical support officer
tenure 1 year 7 months

2. Service Desk Analyst - 5 years 1 month

Acs has deducted 2 years and mentioned approved tenure 4 years+

in EOI it has a question if both jobs are relevant for the occupation applied can i mention it as yes?

Please help me.


----------



## ENGINEER291085 (May 31, 2017)

NewHomeAU said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am filling EOI and have few questions - Need urgent help.
> 
> ...


You have to put yes for the experience after acs has mentioned relevent.
Enter both experiences but mark first one as non relevent and first 5 months of second one also non relevent.
Nutshell: just mention your experience as relevent till after acs has deduced your years. If it was after march for example then the experience from April will be relevent.
Hope it helps!!


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

NewHomeAU said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am filling EOI and have few questions - Need urgent help.
> 
> ...


You cannot say YES for both. You will have to create 3 entries in EOI such that the first 2 entries cover your first employment and part of the second employment up to the deducted period, mark these 2 as NO and the third one from your second employment after the deduction (i.e. the 4 years+ you said above) to be marked as YES.


----------



## brainstorm87 (Aug 3, 2017)

Hey guys,

I have a few queries regarding Form 80.

1) For me, I changed houses in 2015 and moved to a new home. Also in 2014 I was out of my home for a one-year work assignment. If I fill all these addresses in Form 80, do I need to give proofs of everything?

2) My wife has been living with me but we only recently got married and her passport shows her old address. In her case, what should we put as her current address? If we put the one where she's living now, would the CO raise objections since her passport address is different?

TIA.


----------



## kinnu369 (Nov 29, 2016)

brainstorm87 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I have a few queries regarding Form 80.
> 
> ...


1) For me, I changed houses in 2015 and moved to a new home. Also in 2014 I was out of my home for a one-year work assignment. If I fill all these addresses in Form 80, do I need to give proofs of everything?

You have to provide all the addresses you lived in and there should not be any gaps in between. If any, there should an explanation. There is no such requirement that you have to provide proofs for every address. so, relax and give all the places you lived in.

2) My wife has been living with me but we only recently got married and her passport shows her old address. In her case, what should we put as her current address? If we put the one where she's living now, would the CO raise objections since her passport address is different?

Once she got married, Its assumed that she lives with you only.So dont worry about the address on the passport. Give the details genuinely


----------



## missionaus18 (Nov 22, 2017)

Hi All,

I have a query regarding employment ..I got the R&R letter from one of my company and for the current company I used statutory declaration. For the first company my last day was 4th june and start date of my current company was 3rd june but in statutory declaration mistakenly I mentioned as 5th june but in my Acs result it did not create a problem. Now I just checked that in my offer letter and other reference letter from the company starting date is 3rd June only..so how should I proceed with my Visa lodgment.Should I upload the documents as it is or is there any other way to solve this issue or CO will ignore it as its only 2 days issue.I am worried if they contacted the HR of my current company than they will mention 3rd June only but in EOI and statutory declaration i mentioned as 5th June.

Please advise.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## brainstorm87 (Aug 3, 2017)

kinnu369 said:


> 1) For me, I changed houses in 2015 and moved to a new home. Also in 2014 I was out of my home for a one-year work assignment. If I fill all these addresses in Form 80, do I need to give proofs of everything?
> 
> You have to provide all the addresses you lived in and there should not be any gaps in between. If any, there should an explanation. There is no such requirement that you have to provide proofs for every address. so, relax and give all the places you lived in.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply.

Also, is it gonna be an issue if my wife's present address in the application form (which will be according to passport) is different from the present address she fills in Form 80 (which will be where we're living right now)?

Does the CO verify this information from both these places?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## beloved120 (Oct 18, 2017)

Guys I have several questions 

1- documents in other languages... I live in Dubai and I have the marriage certificate in Arabic.. After translating using a legal Translator should I attest by Justice department and foreign affairs in UAE or the seal of the legal Translator is enough 

2- proving relationship : I am married and I live with my extended family ... my mom and siblings how can I prove that we lived together since the house is under my mom's name ... but I pay utility from my credits card sometimes should I use that? Also my wife is a uni student and I pay for her fees ... should I get a letter from Uni? Also I am sponsoring my wife and kids visa .. Is the uae visa sponsoring is enough? Or should we go extra mile to prove genuine relationship? 

3- should I attach a bank statement ? It is not mentioned anywhere but should I do that? 

4- form 80 and 1221 is for 18+ right ? For myself and wifey... I have two kinds 3 years and 2 months ... 
5- do I need to attach a previous visa that I was granted 3 years ago subclass 476 ? As proof of marriage and will this visa help my application in anyway? Thanks guys 

Sent from my BBA100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## kinnu369 (Nov 29, 2016)

brainstorm87 said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> Also, is it gonna be an issue if my wife's present address in the application form (which will be according to passport) is different from the present address she fills in Form 80 (which will be where we're living right now)?
> 
> ...


No Problem for that as the address on your passport is based on the place when its issued. Try to provide the address details in a chronological order.

One more thing is that your wife's passport address should be within the duration address list when its issued.

For ex: if its issued on 7 dec 2015 at XXXXX address

then her address in form 80 should be within 

from : 1 jan 2015

to : 30 dec 2017 as an example.


----------



## brainstorm87 (Aug 3, 2017)

kinnu369 said:


> No Problem for that as the address on your passport is based on the place when its issued. Try to provide the address details in a chronological order.
> 
> One more thing is that your wife's passport address should be within the duration address list when its issued.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot man.

Another query regarding Form 80:
There's a section where you have to fill international travel history in chronological order.
My wife has traveled > 10 times in the last 10 years outside country but there are only 5 rows to fill this.
How do we go about doing this?


----------



## ENGINEER291085 (May 31, 2017)

brainstorm87 said:


> kinnu369 said:
> 
> 
> > No Problem for that as the address on your passport is based on the place when its issued. Try to provide the address details in a chronological order.
> ...


Either you mention in additional info section which is T section at end
Or 
What I did was..i created an excel sheet having same columns in form 80 for that section or question and converted to pdf and appended at end.
Choice is yours!!
Both are valid just that the second one will be more sophisticated and easy to comprehend.


----------



## beloved120 (Oct 18, 2017)

beloved120 said:


> Guys I have several questions
> 
> 1- documents in other languages... I live in Dubai and I have the marriage certificate in Arabic.. After translating using a legal Translator should I attest by Justice department and foreign affairs in UAE or the seal of the legal Translator is enough
> 
> ...


Guys could someone please answer my questions lol am a regular contributor... do not leave me alone here lol 

Sent from my BBA100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ENGINEER291085 (May 31, 2017)

beloved120 said:


> beloved120 said:
> 
> 
> > Guys I have several questions
> ...


1. I guess certified translation is enough.
The one having the translator seal and 
details is sufficient.
I uploaded the one from hindi to english from a certified person. As such there is no requirement of getting it notarized or foreign affair ministry.
You can also read on dibp that all they want is translated doc with the credential of translator. If in australia you have to get it from NAATI translator but for offshore people translation from a certified person is enough.
2. No idea if you want to include the dependants other than your wife and kids
3. Same as 2
4. Yes only for adults 16+ same way pcc is only required for 16+ but medicals for each one of you.
Hope it helps.


----------



## missionaus18 (Nov 22, 2017)

missionaus18 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a query regarding employment ..I got the R&R letter from one of my company and for the current company I used statutory declaration. For the first company my last day was 4th june and start date of my current company was 3rd june but in statutory declaration mistakenly I mentioned as 5th june but in my Acs result it did not create a problem. Now I just checked that in my offer letter and other reference letter from the company starting date is 3rd June only..so how should I proceed with my Visa lodgment.Should I upload the documents as it is or is there any other way to solve this issue or CO will ignore it as its only 2 days issue.I am worried if they contacted the HR of my current company than they will mention 3rd June only but in EOI and statutory declaration i mentioned as 5th June.
> 
> ...


----------



## thakurajay17 (Nov 30, 2014)

*Regarding experience references letter (Affidavit declaration from collegue)*

Hi All,

I have one query... I worked 2 years out if India and for that tenure company is not providing any roles and duties letter. However, I am trying to get declaration from collegue....
1) Can I get declaration from Indian collegue with India estamp paper? 
2) Should I get declaration from local people in foreign country with foreign country estamp notary?

Pls suggest

BR,


----------



## missionaus18 (Nov 22, 2017)

KeeDa said:


> *http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...dical-before-visa-invitation-possibility.html*




Thanks for the help but small query:

Now as I have got the invite but have not paid the fees yet but I have created the immi account.So can I go to New application now and do the medicals before paying the fees even after I got the invitation?


----------



## kinnu369 (Nov 29, 2016)

missionaus18 said:


> Thanks for the help but small query:
> 
> Now as I have got the invite but have not paid the fees yet but I have created the immi account.So can I go to New application now and do the medicals before paying the fees even after I got the invitation?


Yes.. You can do that

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dimenssionless (Nov 4, 2016)

kinnu369 said:


> Yes.. You can do that
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Kinnu, I have submitted EOI but not yet received ITA. So the medicals has to be done now or after getting the invite?

And medicals to be done for the complete family including wife and kids or just me and my wife? Sorry I forgot as you have already mentioned me this somewhere.


----------



## kinnu369 (Nov 29, 2016)

Dimenssionless said:


> Kinnu, I have submitted EOI but not yet received ITA. So the medicals has to be done now or after getting the invite?
> 
> And medicals to be done for the complete family including wife and kids or just me and my wife? Sorry I forgot as you have already mentioned me this somewhere.


You can go for medicals before a month (if you are sure to get in next two rounds), so that you can be ready for the application directly once you get the invite. Even you can do today, but you will get the IED on or before today's date (assuming your PCC is not yet taken). It should be near to the invite date to have yourself some buffer after the grant.

You have to go for medicals including kids and wife.. Hope this helps


----------



## brainstorm87 (Aug 3, 2017)

Hey guys,

Quick questions.

1) I'm filling the application form on ImmiAccount for 189 visa and my wife is the primary applicant.
What should we give her address in the 'Residential Address' section?
(Her passport has the old address where she stayed before our marriage)

2) What should we fill in the 'Intended State of Residence' section?
(We don't know yet where we'll be staying). Should we fill 'unknown' or any random state name?

TIA.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

missionaus18 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a query regarding employment ..I got the R&R letter from one of my company and for the current company I used statutory declaration. For the first company my last day was 4th june and start date of my current company was 3rd june but in statutory declaration mistakenly I mentioned as 5th june but in my Acs result it did not create a problem. Now I just checked that in my offer letter and other reference letter from the company starting date is 3rd June only..so how should I proceed with my Visa lodgment.Should I upload the documents as it is or is there any other way to solve this issue or CO will ignore it as its only 2 days issue.I am worried if they contacted the HR of my current company than they will mention 3rd June only but in EOI and statutory declaration i mentioned as 5th June.
> 
> ...


It was a mistake for sure, but nothing critical as it isn't going to affect your points claims. Don't try to correct it now because you are to upload the same documents you used to gain your skills assessment - the last paragraph of your ACS result says so- that they do not undertake any verification and DIBP may want to verify these documents (these meaning the ones you gave to ACS).

Apply with the correct dates as they are in reality and in your current employers' records but be prepared for a justification about this slight overlap in case if a processing officer comes around asking about it. It would help if the your current HR gives a written statement explaining the situation, but don't get it just yet, rather wait and watch if they indeed ask you about it and get it printed from your HR then.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

brainstorm87 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Quick questions.
> 
> ...


1) Simple- the address where she presently resides. Disregard the passport address. The question isn't about passport address but the address where she resides.

2) Although it does not affect your application, it helps them with data/ statistics and perhaps further helps them plan their state sponsorship immigration programs. You may not know where, but you certainly must have a liking to a certain state, or have researched about which state best suits your lifestyle, has better job prospects in your occupation, etc.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

I had to go to your profile and your previous posts to be sure you are applying for 189/ 190 PR, because your concerns about relationship made me think you were applying for a partner visa 



beloved120 said:


> Guys I have several questions
> 
> 1- documents in other languages... I live in Dubai and I have the marriage certificate in Arabic.. After translating using a legal Translator should I attest by Justice department and foreign affairs in UAE or the seal of the legal Translator is enough
> 
> ...


1- The translated page sealed to the original non-English page is sufficient- just make sure you scan both these pages carefully without tampering the seal.

2- Usually just the marriage certificate alone suffices. It won't harm if you upload more evidence than is required, but to me it looks like overdoing it in your situation: you are applying for the PR with your wife and you have kids together.

3- It is recommended to upload them as additional evidence of your employment because we've seen case officers ask for it when not provided.

4- Instructions on page#1 of those forms state 16+

5- No. Mention the visa details, dates, addresses in form 80 as requested, and if any additional details about your visa are required, they do have those in their own records to pull out from. The 476 residence/ work may have gained you some additional points, but other than that it does not give you any preferential treatment for your current PR application.


----------



## brainstorm87 (Aug 3, 2017)

KeeDa said:


> 1) Simple- the address where she presently resides. Disregard the passport address. The question isn't about passport address but the address where she resides.
> 
> 2) Although it does not affect your application, it helps them with data/ statistics and perhaps further helps them plan their state sponsorship immigration programs. You may not know where, but you certainly must have a liking to a certain state, or have researched about which state best suits your lifestyle, has better job prospects in your occupation, etc.


Thanks a lot man.
I hope it won't cause an issue since the present address is not updated on her passport?

Also, will Aadhar card do as a valid address proof? Or a marriage certificate?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

brainstorm87 said:


> Thanks a lot man.
> I hope it won't cause an issue since the present address is not updated on her passport?
> 
> Also, will Aadhar card do as a valid address proof? Or a marriage certificate?
> ...


No issues due to address in passport being different than your actual current address.

I did not understand about aadhaar/ marriage certificate as address proof. The visa application does not ask for any address proof. If you asked this for PCC, then marriage certificate + rent agreement (even if rented by husband) or own house registration + one utility bill suffices as address proof.


----------



## beloved120 (Oct 18, 2017)

KeeDa said:


> I had to go to your profile and your previous posts to be sure you are applying for 189/ 190 PR, because your concerns about relationship made me think you were applying for a partner visa
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha lol ... thanks man for the detailed answer, appreciate your help 

Sent from my BBA100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## brainstorm87 (Aug 3, 2017)

KeeDa said:


> No issues due to address in passport being different than your actual current address.
> 
> I did not understand about aadhaar/ marriage certificate as address proof. The visa application does not ask for any address proof. If you asked this for PCC, then marriage certificate + rent agreement (even if rented by husband) or own house registration + one utility bill suffices as address proof.


Thanks buddy. 
One last thing - I just checked and her ACS result card shows her old address. So if we will the present address now, hope the ACS one will not be counted as clashing with this?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

brainstorm87 said:


> Thanks buddy.
> One last thing - I just checked and her ACS result card shows her old address. So if we will the present address now, hope the ACS one will not be counted as clashing with this?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


No, it won't


----------



## brainstorm87 (Aug 3, 2017)

brainstorm87 said:


> Thanks buddy.
> One last thing - I just checked and her ACS result card shows her old address. So if we will the present address now, hope the ACS one will not be counted as clashing with this?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


Thanks a ton.

I was just filling the online application form and noticed this question-
*Previous countries of residence*
Have any of the applicants lived in a country other than the primary applicant's usual country of residence?

My wife, the primary applicant, has stayed in the US for a total of 2 years, but in one go she hasn't stayed for more than 5 months. She has her India PCC in place.
Do we need a US PCC for her? I'm confused regarding this.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

brainstorm87 said:


> Thanks a ton.
> 
> I was just filling the online application form and noticed this question-
> *Previous countries of residence*
> ...


Of course she does: *Police certificates, if applicable*


----------



## brainstorm87 (Aug 3, 2017)

KeeDa said:


> Of course she does: *Police certificates, if applicable*


Thanks man.
I was thinking of going through the FBI channeler program, but people have advised against it since it's only for US residents.

Now if I go through the normal route, the PCC will arrive in say 4 months. But my 189 submission last date is 8th Jan. 

What should I do in this case? Would the CO accept the fingerprint card copy and mailing receipts? Or should I wait and submit another EOI?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

brainstorm87 said:


> Thanks man.
> I was thinking of going through the FBI channeler program, but people have advised against it since it's only for US residents.
> 
> Now if I go through the normal route, the PCC will arrive in say 4 months. But my 189 submission last date is 8th Jan.
> ...


You have to pay for the visa by 08 Jan. You can upload the documents later, and if you are not able to upload this PCC by the time a CO is allocated, you will be requested for it. You can then show the receipt to request for more time.


----------



## brainstorm87 (Aug 3, 2017)

KeeDa said:


> You have to pay for the visa by 08 Jan. You can upload the documents later, and if you are not able to upload this PCC by the time a CO is allocated, you will be requested for it. You can then show the receipt to request for more time.


Thanks man.

Suppose I apply today, and also apply for US PCC today.

CO will get assigned within 1 month.

But PCC will come in 4 months (according to currently FBI timelines).

So if after 1 month CO contacts and asks for PCC, will he/she give us time of 3 months to submit the remaining PCC?

Or does the CO give maximum of 1 month to submit any document after contact?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

CO will give 28 days to which you should reply (and also upload the receipt) requesting for more time and inform them of a tentative date by when you can furnish the requested PCC.


----------



## brainstorm87 (Aug 3, 2017)

KeeDa said:


> CO will give 28 days to which you should reply (and also upload the receipt) requesting for more time and inform them of a tentative date by when you can furnish the requested PCC.


Thanks.
So can I submit the application first and then start the PCC process? Or it's advisable to get the PCC receipt first and then pay the fees?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

brainstorm87 said:


> Thanks.
> So can I submit the application first and then start the PCC process? Or it's advisable to get the PCC receipt first and then pay the fees?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


Since you are going to need a good amount of time, I suggest you delay paying for the fees and put your efforts towards that PCC instead. Pay for the visa maybe a day or two prior to the due date.


----------



## missionaus18 (Nov 22, 2017)

KeeDa said:


> It was a mistake for sure, but nothing critical as it isn't going to affect your points claims. Don't try to correct it now because you are to upload the same documents you used to gain your skills assessment - the last paragraph of your ACS result says so- that they do not undertake any verification and DIBP may want to verify these documents (these meaning the ones you gave to ACS).
> 
> Apply with the correct dates as they are in reality and in your current employers' records but be prepared for a justification about this slight overlap in case if a processing officer comes around asking about it. It would help if the your current HR gives a written statement explaining the situation, but don't get it just yet, rather wait and watch if they indeed ask you about it and get it printed from your HR then.




Thanks for the reply Keeda..

Do DIBP takes the document from ACS separately too or will they verify the docs submitted by us to them only?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

missionaus18 said:


> Thanks for the reply Keeda..
> 
> Do DIBP takes the document from ACS separately too or will they verify the docs submitted by us to them only?


We provide them again in our visa application.


----------



## missionaus18 (Nov 22, 2017)

KeeDa said:


> We provide them again in our visa application.




Yeah but do they verify with ACS that we provided the same docs as provided to them?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

missionaus18 said:


> Yeah but do they verify with ACS that we provided the same docs as provided to them?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


We do not know if they have access to ACS applications nor the specifics of how exactly they verify the documents.


----------



## Abul_bd (Mar 1, 2015)

Dears, at my Engineers AU's outcome letter, my Relevant Skilled Employment is not reflected. Do I need the Relevant Skilled Employment from Engineers AU to claim points for Years of experience in a Nominated Occupation- overseas within the last 10 years?


----------



## buntygwt (May 15, 2016)

Abul_bd said:


> Dears, at my Engineers AU's outcome letter, my Relevant Skilled Employment is not reflected. Do I need the Relevant Skilled Employment from Engineers AU to claim points for Years of experience in a Nominated Occupation- overseas within the last 10 years?


had you applied for experience assessment too ?

if yes it should be there if not you can move and do the visa lodgement.

you can claim EOI points without employment assessment from EA. you have to prove the same to DIBP.

good luck.


----------



## Abul_bd (Mar 1, 2015)

buntygwt said:


> Abul_bd said:
> 
> 
> > Dears, at my Engineers AU's outcome letter, my Relevant Skilled Employment is not reflected. Do I need the Relevant Skilled Employment from Engineers AU to claim points for Years of experience in a Nominated Occupation- overseas within the last 10 years?
> ...


Dear, thanks a lot. I didn't apply for experience assessment. So while applying for visa just showing proof of employment will be ok. Right?


----------



## msrms (Nov 13, 2017)

Hi...

I am Indian. I stayed in India for 30 years. Now from past 2.5 yrs.. I am staying KL, Malaysia.
Do I need to get PCC from India and as well as from Malaysia?
To get PCC for India, I can go to VFS/BLS but for PCC from Malaysia what needs to be done?
Kindly advise.


----------



## buntygwt (May 15, 2016)

msrms said:


> Hi...
> 
> I am Indian. I stayed in India for 30 years. Now from past 2.5 yrs.. I am staying KL, Malaysia.
> Do I need to get PCC from India and as well as from Malaysia?
> ...


u need PCC from both the countries.

good luck.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Abul_bd said:


> Dears, at my Engineers AU's outcome letter, my Relevant Skilled Employment is not reflected. Do I need the Relevant Skilled Employment from Engineers AU to claim points for Years of experience in a Nominated Occupation- overseas within the last 10 years?



have you paid for relevant skilled employment with EA ???

that isnt mandatory... it is just to be sure before claiming points in eoi and subsequent visa application... 

you can avoid this and claim points directly if you have all documents to justify your employment in the occupation code you have opted


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

msrms said:


> Hi...
> 
> I am Indian. I stayed in India for 30 years. Now from past 2.5 yrs.. I am staying KL, Malaysia.
> Do I need to get PCC from India and as well as from Malaysia?
> ...


check this Portal - Letter of Good Conduct - Other Information


----------



## ngui_004 (Jul 3, 2017)

Thank you


----------



## ngui_004 (Jul 3, 2017)

This is very useful


----------



## Sylar17 (Jul 26, 2017)

*Sylar*



msrms said:


> Hi...
> 
> I am Indian. I stayed in India for 30 years. Now from past 2.5 yrs.. I am staying KL, Malaysia.
> Do I need to get PCC from India and as well as from Malaysia?
> ...


You will need to provide PCC for any country you have stayed in for 12 months or more.
i.e. Yes PCC from Malaysia is required

Check out this link:

border.gov.au/about/contact/offices-locations/malaysia

if you click on the "Police Check" you will get all the information you need

All the best!


----------



## andyrent (Apr 17, 2010)

Hi I am Indian national:

- For Marriage certificate - can I submit letter from Indian HIgh Commission ? Also, my spouse name is mentioned in my passport.

Thanks


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

andyrent said:


> Hi I am Indian national:
> 
> - For Marriage certificate - can I submit letter from Indian HIgh Commission ? Also, my spouse name is mentioned in my passport.
> 
> Thanks




Does the Indian High Commission issue such letters? I am not very sure. 

However, you could submit other evidence if you do not have Marriage Certificate, like Your Passport with spouse name, Joint Bank account statement, your spouse documents where your name is mentioned(preferably govt IDs), etc.

You could also write to DIBP asking this question. They generally respond within 48 hours.


----------



## kinnu369 (Nov 29, 2016)

andyrent said:


> Hi I am Indian national:
> 
> - For Marriage certificate - can I submit letter from Indian HIgh Commission ? Also, my spouse name is mentioned in my passport.
> 
> Thanks


Your local MRO (sub registrar) will issue the marriage certificate. Its easy to get from there. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## perfect_devil (Feb 12, 2017)

Friends,

Is it required to submit any documents for the employment I am not claiming any points for(This employment was deduced by ACS)? 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## kinnu369 (Nov 29, 2016)

prashantpratik said:


> Friends,
> 
> Is it required to submit any documents for the employment I am not claiming any points for(This employment was deduced by ACS)?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Better to submit, but not everything. Your joining letter, experience letter and first and last payslip should be sufficient. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## perfect_devil (Feb 12, 2017)

I have one R&R referring to ACS from one of the employer. Is it required to get one with DIBP/Home affairs?


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

prashantpratik said:


> I have one R&R referring to ACS from one of the employer. Is it required to get one with DIBP/Home affairs?


You can use the same one

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## perfect_devil (Feb 12, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> You can use the same one
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Ok. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## perfect_devil (Feb 12, 2017)

Hi,

I have form 16 of all my employments but one for a period of Nov-March. Can I submit form 26AS for this financial year along with form 16 of other years?

Any preference which is better form 16/ form 26AS?


----------



## smaikap (Aug 14, 2017)

Question related to how to fill the employment details in ImmiAccount, seniors, please do advice :

Here is my employment situation
2007 to 2008
Company : A
Position: X1

2008 to 2015
Company : B
Positions : X2, X3, X4, X5

2015 to current
Company : C
Postion : X6

My ACS assessment letter only menitons the last postion held in company B for the entire tenure and considers only my experience from mid 2010 for points requirements. 

In my EOI I had mentioned my experience as below : 

Company : A
2007 to 2008
Position: X1
Relevent : No

Company : B
2008 to Mid 2010
*Positions : X2, X3*
*Relevent : No*

Company : B
Mid 2010 to 2015
*Positions : X3, X4, X5*
*Relevent : Yes*

Company : C
2015 to current
Postion : X6
Relevent : Yes

Please note that I have clubbed multiple designations for company B as one entry. 

Now, while filling details in ImmiAccount *how should I show my experience especially for company B? Should I create a separate entry for each position or should I club all like I did in my EOI?* If it is later, the character limit does not allow me to mention all the positions in one line. Please do advice


----------



## buntygwt (May 15, 2016)

prashantpratik said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have form 16 of all my employments but one for a period of Nov-March. Can I submit form 26AS for this financial year along with form 16 of other years?
> 
> Any preference which is better form 16/ form 26AS?


submit 26AS for all years, EA asked me to submit 26AS instead of form16 as those are not valid for them. so i think 26AS is more legitimate for them.

good luck.


----------



## perfect_devil (Feb 12, 2017)

buntygwt said:


> submit 26AS for all years, EA asked me to submit 26AS instead of form16 as those are not valid for them. so i think 26AS is more legitimate for them.
> 
> good luck.


Thanks


----------



## perfect_devil (Feb 12, 2017)

HI,

I have a very urgent query.

I have worked in a company just for one month in July 2012. I have not claimed this employment in my ACS assessment.

I have offer letter, payslip and resignation mail with me. They didn't provide any experience letter.

The salary credited for that month is also mentioned on the tax document for that year.

I have added this employment information in EOI as non relevant experience. 

Since this is not present on ACS assessment report, will this be an issue with CO?


----------



## NCH (Oct 13, 2017)

How do they do employment verification?

Do we need to submit contact information separately or they just use our reference letter contact details?


----------



## perfect_devil (Feb 12, 2017)

Hi,

Can I join all relevant documents of one employer as a single pdf file till 5 mb?


----------



## buntygwt (May 15, 2016)

prashantpratik said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can I join all relevant documents of one employer as a single pdf file till 5 mb?


better to devide according to importance.

good luck.


----------



## perfect_devil (Feb 12, 2017)

Correct me if I am wrong but what I understand is all black and white documents need to be notarized and colored are not required.


----------



## ENGINEER291085 (May 31, 2017)

prashantpratik said:


> Correct me if I am wrong but what I understand is all black and white documents need to be notarized and colored are not required.


Assuming you asking in relation to visa lodge... You can have either color scan or b&w notarized


----------



## JHubble (Apr 19, 2016)

ENGINEER291085 said:


> Assuming you asking in relation to visa lodge... You can have either color scan or b&w notarized


Is it necesaary to notarise payslips if they are in B&W.


----------



## buntygwt (May 15, 2016)

JHubble said:


> Is it necesaary to notarise payslips if they are in B&W.


computer generated payslips are not required to be notarized.

good luck.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

prashantpratik said:


> Correct me if I am wrong but what I understand is all black and white documents need to be notarized and colored are not required.


not mandatorily, i have few bnw documents, i didnt notarized them


----------



## Vivek6_m (Dec 29, 2017)

NCH said:


> How do they do employment verification?
> 
> Do we need to submit contact information separately or they just use our reference letter contact details?


Hi,

In my Reference Letter, I have given the details of my Site HR.

EV has been done for me by AHC, New Delhi by last month. They Directly contacted my Central HR @ our Head Office.


----------



## Vivek6_m (Dec 29, 2017)

prashantpratik said:


> Correct me if I am wrong but what I understand is all black and white documents need to be notarized and colored are not required.


I have Uploaded the Notarised B&W documents of mine. Don't worry on the Colour & its upto you.


----------



## Vivek6_m (Dec 29, 2017)

prashantpratik said:


> Friends,
> 
> Is it required to submit any documents for the employment I am not claiming any points for(This employment was deduced by ACS)?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


As the other Senior Member said, its better to submit.

But I didn't submit anything for which I have Not Claimed any Points.

I have just mentioned in my Resume during EA Assessment.


----------



## Vivek6_m (Dec 29, 2017)

prashantpratik said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have form 16 of all my employments but one for a period of Nov-March. Can I submit form 26AS for this financial year along with form 16 of other years?
> 
> Any preference which is better form 16/ form 26AS?



Form 26AS is the Best. 

For my EA Assessment, I have submitted both Form 16, Form26AS as well as EPF.

EA has asked me to submit Password Protected Form26AS without changing any details.


----------



## Vivek6_m (Dec 29, 2017)

msrms said:


> Hi...
> 
> I am Indian. I stayed in India for 30 years. Now from past 2.5 yrs.. I am staying KL, Malaysia.
> Do I need to get PCC from India and as well as from Malaysia?
> ...


For Indian PCC, you can Apply through our Indian Consulate located in KL. I have done the same when was in Australia.


----------



## Vivek6_m (Dec 29, 2017)

andyrent said:


> Hi I am Indian national:
> 
> - For Marriage certificate - can I submit letter from Indian HIgh Commission ? Also, my spouse name is mentioned in my passport.
> 
> Thanks


It's Recommended to get a Marriage Certificate.


----------



## perfect_devil (Feb 12, 2017)

Experts,

My mother's name on my documents i.e. Passport, Birth certificate etc is different than on her documents like PAN and Aadhar.

What name should I use for the Visa application?


----------



## buntygwt (May 15, 2016)

prashantpratik said:


> Experts,
> 
> My mother's name on my documents i.e. Passport, Birth certificate etc is different than on her documents like PAN and Aadhar.
> 
> What name should I use for the Visa application?


check all of your docs where your mother's name is printed, like passport and study, and use the one from above accordingly.

good luck.


----------



## jsabarish (Sep 7, 2016)

Hi folks,

I will be lodging a 190 visa soon. I am not claiming any points for work experience. I have received my assessment from ACS. Should I still be submitting documents related to work experience?

Thanks


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

jsabarish said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I will be lodging a 190 visa soon. I am not claiming any points for work experience. I have received my assessment from ACS. Should I still be submitting documents related to work experience?
> 
> Thanks




Yes. You should still be submitting work experience documents.


----------



## smaikap (Aug 14, 2017)

Is there any issue with paying the visa fees directly with my Indian debit card? I saw somewhere the suggestion regarding getting a prepaid travel card with required AUD loaded and pay with that. Does that have an advantage over using Debit Card?


----------



## ENGINEER291085 (May 31, 2017)

smaikap said:


> Is there any issue with paying the visa fees directly with my Indian debit card? I saw somewhere the suggestion regarding getting a prepaid travel card with required AUD loaded and pay with that. Does that have an advantage over using Debit Card?


Paying either by debit or credit card incurs a lot of admin/service charges apart from forex rate for INR to AUD.
Whereas using travel card you do not need to pay any admin/service charges which range very high If I am not wrong maybe 20/30 % of the amount.
Hope it helps.


----------



## Vivek6_m (Dec 29, 2017)

Indian Debit Card payments were Not Accepted previously..

Also some Banks ask for Visa for providing Travel Cards..

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Vivek6_m (Dec 29, 2017)

vincyf1 said:


> Yes. You should still be submitting work experience documents.


Hi,

If the Points are Not Claimed for Work Experience, is it needed to submit the Documents related to he same??

I have only submitted the Docs for the Skilled Experience that I have claimed. 

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

Vivek6_m said:


> Hi,
> 
> If the Points are Not Claimed for Work Experience, is it needed to submit the Documents related to he same??
> 
> ...




Yes. The DIBP does background checks. The fact that you are not submitting documents for a non relevant work experience may invoke some suspicions. To avoid unnecessary CO contact and questions it would be better to provide them the documents.


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

Vivek6_m said:


> Hi,
> 
> If the Points are Not Claimed for Work Experience, is it needed to submit the Documents related to he same??
> 
> ...




That’s enough 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ENGINEER291085 (May 31, 2017)

Vivek6_m said:


> Hi,
> 
> If the Points are Not Claimed for Work Experience, is it needed to submit the Documents related to he same??
> 
> ...


Maybe if you have some basic docs like offer letter and relieving/experience etc for your nonrelevant experience just submit that to play safe. This is what I have done as well after getting suggestions from our experienced fella's out here.
Hope it helps!!


----------



## prateekjain1988 (Jun 28, 2017)

Has something changed on Immigration portal off late regarding Attach more documents option. 

A friend is trying to upload his documents and under Attach more documents option, he is only getting 'Other Documents' as the only option. Is this common for everyone now or is it a isolated case?


----------



## ENGINEER291085 (May 31, 2017)

prateekjain1988 said:


> Has something changed on Immigration portal off late regarding Attach more documents option.
> 
> A friend is trying to upload his documents and under Attach more documents option, he is only getting 'Other Documents' as the only option. Is this common for everyone now or is it a isolated case?


Yes from now onwards there wont be any list of sub options to select from..this happened as per their system upgrade in nov end...i dropped an email and they confirmed the same
.. tell your friend to select " other document" option and give relevent description. 
Hope it helps!!


----------



## prateekjain1988 (Jun 28, 2017)

ENGINEER291085 said:


> Yes from now onwards there wont be any list of sub options to select from..this happened as per their system upgrade in nov end...i dropped an email and they confirmed the same
> .. tell your friend to select " other document" option and give relevent description.
> Hope it helps!!


Thanks!


----------



## smaikap (Aug 14, 2017)

Do I only get the option to attach documents to my 189 application in ImmiAcount after I submit and pay for the visa application?

My application is in "Ready to submit" stage and I do not see any option to attach documents.

[attached screenshot]


----------



## ENGINEER291085 (May 31, 2017)

smaikap said:


> Do I only get the option to attach documents to my 189 application in ImmiAcount after I submit and pay for the visa application?
> 
> My application is in "Ready to submit" stage and I do not see any option to attach documents


Yes buddy once you pay the fee then only you can attach..and do not worry you can keep on attaching meaning ( upload functionality is not disabled afterwards) ..you can take your time to upload but better attach at the earliest as you never know when Mr or Mrs co will be assigned.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

smaikap said:


> Do I only get the option to attach documents to my 189 application in ImmiAcount after I submit and pay for the visa application?
> 
> My application is in "Ready to submit" stage and I do not see any option to attach documents.
> 
> [attached screenshot]


Your link to attach documents will be activated only after you make the payment of fees

For some it is activated in a few minutes, but many have to wait for a day also depending on the payment mode used

Cheers


----------



## yeshudas.kuriakose (Nov 21, 2017)

Hi All,
Is it necessary that we have to fill the form 80 using a PEN? Can we just type it instead?


----------



## salahalgadi (Apr 29, 2016)

yeshudas.kuriakose said:


> Hi All,
> Is it necessary that we have to fill the form 80 using a PEN? Can we just type it instead?


 i beleive you can type but the last page you can print it and then sign it and scan and insert it to the other pages


----------



## smaikap (Aug 14, 2017)

I submitted my PR - 189 application *today*. The acknowledgement mail titled "IMMI Acknowledgement of Application Received - XXXXXXXXX" came with an attachment which contains :

Providing documents
We may make a decision on your application without requesting additional information. You should provide us
with all the information you feel is relevant.
As you lodged your application online, you should log in to your ImmiAccount to see the documents required
for your application.
*Do not send us original documents unless we ask for them. If you send copies of your documents, ensure that
they are certified copies.*

Till now I was under the impression that, I do not need to notarize any document for ImmiAccount upload. Is that not correct?

Did you guys attach attested copies of all your documents for ImmiAccount ?


----------



## perfect_devil (Feb 12, 2017)

smaikap said:


> I submitted my PR - 189 application *today*. The acknowledgement mail titled "IMMI Acknowledgement of Application Received - XXXXXXXXX" came with an attachment which contains :
> 
> Providing documents
> We may make a decision on your application without requesting additional information. You should provide us
> ...


Only b/w copies are required to be notarized. But there is no harm in doing it for all.


----------



## Micsmj (Jan 7, 2018)

Hello,

Currently am working in india and having past experience of 4 years in (oil/gas) Electrician/Electronics and instrumentation. 

Education - Instrumentation/Electronics 3 Years Diploma

am new to this forum so need help to apply for the 189 visa, someone tell me where can i certified my work and diploma for 189 VISA or both can be certified for this visa.

Thanks,
Manish Sharma


----------



## shariq123 (Feb 7, 2017)

Its been 69 days since last CO contact. The CO had asked for a polio certificate for me and family on 30 Oct 2017 which I submitted on 2nd Nov 2017. No contact since then. Any idea guys what's the average time between two CO contacts.


----------



## bhagat.dabas (Apr 6, 2017)

shariq123 said:


> Its been 69 days since last CO contact. The CO had asked for a polio certificate for me and family on 30 Oct 2017 which I submitted on 2nd Nov 2017. No contact since then. Any idea guys what's the average time between two CO contacts.


As per immitracker, Grants are being given to applicant with CO Contact in Sept and few to with CO Contact in 1st week of OCT


----------



## missionaus18 (Nov 22, 2017)

I am claiming 5 points as a dependent but my ielts score is 2.10 years old.Do I need to submit any other document as I have seen many people are saying that CO is asking functional english letter if the score of PTE/IELTS is older than one month.So got very confused here!

Please help!!

Thanks


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

missionaus18 said:


> I am claiming 5 points as a dependent but my ielts score is 2.10 years old.Do I need to submit any other document as I have seen many people are saying that CO is asking functional english letter if the score of PTE/IELTS is older than one month.So got very confused here!
> 
> Please help!!
> 
> ...


Please see the entire context of the thread before starting to get worried

Functional English letter is required for dependent’s who don’t have a valid English test score
Your IELTS score is valid for 3 years

This thread is not for you

Relax

Cheers


----------



## missionaus18 (Nov 22, 2017)

Thanks but why have you mentioned in below post that you need to provide functional english doc as the person IELTS score is less than 3 years old.


Originally Posted by HS2MS View Post
I am prime applicant and my husband is dependent ..althogh i am not claiming any points for my husband.
he gave IELTS on oct 2016 and got functional score
i lodged visa on 25 th aug..at that time score was valid
got Co contact on 3rd oct for some doc
i am scared and dont want 2nd co contca for this IELTS thing
although it was valid at the time of lodgement.
Please advise if i should upload english certificate from his college?
The IELTS score for functional English is no longer valid . it expired in oct 207
You should ASAP upload the English medium language certificate from the college and his degree 




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

missionaus18 said:


> Thanks but why have you mentioned in below post that you need to provide functional english doc as the person IELTS score is less than 3 years old.
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by HS2MS View Post
> ...


Please stop worrying about what has been advised to others 

Each case is different

If you still feel that my opinion is wrong in your case please feel free to ignore it and proceed as per your wishes

Final decision is yours 

Cheers


----------



## missionaus18 (Nov 22, 2017)

No no please dont take it wrong .I just got confused and worried as I am going to lodge my visa application this weekend.

So now no need to worry about anything for me as you suggested!

Cheers and thanks


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

missionaus18 said:


> No no please dont take it wrong .I just got confused and worried as I am going to lodge my visa application this weekend.
> 
> So now no need to worry about anything for me as you suggested!
> 
> ...


I made myself clear repeatedly that functional English evidence is not required for those who claim spouse points., which is your case

Their English level is already at a much higher level then functional, that’s why they are eligible for the spouse points claim

Relax

Cheers


----------



## sonamt (Mar 7, 2016)

newbienz said:


> I made myself clear repeatedly that functional English evidence is not required for those who claim spouse points., which is your case
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is the validity of functional English for dibp considered one year immediately from the date of visa lodgement? If that is the case why do the case officer ask for valid func English for those dependants whose cert got expired during the time of visa processing but valid during the time of lodgement? 

Please clarify. Many thanks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sonamt said:


> Is the validity of functional English for dibp considered one year immediately from the date of visa lodgement? If that is the case why do the case officer ask for valid func English for those dependants whose cert got expired during the time of visa processing but valid during the time of lodgement?
> 
> Please clarify. Many thanks.
> 
> ...


Functional English scores should be valid on the date of the grant.
When you have lodged the application is immaterial
If it expires midway during the processing, the CO can ask you to take a new test and upload the result

Also they are valid only for 1 year from the date of the test unlike other results which are valid for 3 years

Cheers


----------



## ksubra (Jun 20, 2016)

Guys, I am struggling to get payslips from my previous employment during which I was deputed to UK 4 times over 10 years. So, what would be the options to show proofs of that employment? I have form 16 for all years, appointment, service letter etc.

PS: I have not shown the UK experience to ACS as the previous company letter for roles and responsibilities provided no details of my deputation. If I want to provide evidence of my UK deputations, how can I prove without the payslips?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ksubra said:


> Guys, I am struggling to get payslips from my previous employment during which I was deputed to UK 4 times over 10 years. So, what would be the options to show proofs of that employment? I have form 16 for all years, appointment, service letter etc.
> 
> PS: I have not shown the UK experience to ACS as the previous company letter for roles and responsibilities provided no details of my deputation. If I want to provide evidence of my UK deputations, how can I prove without the payslips?


Did you pay taxes in UK ?
Did you open a bank account ?
How did you get your salary and meet your day to day expenses in UK ?
What was the duration of each deputation?
Where did yiu live ?

Cheers


----------



## sonamt (Mar 7, 2016)

newbienz said:


> Functional English scores should be valid on the date of the grant.
> 
> When you have lodged the application is immaterial
> 
> ...




Ok thanks. I have also attached the English proficiency certificate issued by the examination council body stating the student under went studies from pry to secondary in English medium. She did her undergrad in eng medium college too, but could fetch a English proficiency certificate from the uni. Will that suffice. My wife's ielts academic result will expire in march if we don't receive our grant before That. 

Thanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sonamt said:


> Ok thanks. I have also attached the English proficiency certificate issued by the examination council body stating the student under went studies from pry to secondary in English medium. She did her undergrad in eng medium college too, but could fetch a English proficiency certificate from the uni. Will that suffice. My wife's ielts academic result will expire in march if we don't receive our grant before That.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> ...


The certificate for the examination council body for school,is sufficient 
Just supplement it with a letter from th school confirming the dates she enrolled and passed and that the medium of instruction was English 

Cheers


----------



## sonamt (Mar 7, 2016)

sonamt said:


> Ok thanks. I have also attached the English proficiency certificate issued by the examination council body stating the student under went studies from pry to secondary in English medium. She did her undergrad in eng medium college too, but could fetch a English proficiency certificate from the uni. Will that suffice. My wife's ielts academic result will expire in march if we don't receive our grant before That.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> ...




***i mean could not fetch eng proficiency cert from her uni. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gauravdaroch (Nov 19, 2017)

Hi friends, I am going to lodge my assessment through Engineers Australian in few days.i have a question would be helpful if you enlighten me with your knowledge.
I am a chemical engineer with 3.3 years of experience

Q1) I did my bachelor in engineering (chemical engineering ) after diploma in the same stream . Is it necessary EA will give me engineering technologist as mentioned in MSA booklet (that 3 years study is engineering technologist) ?

Q-2 I worked with 3 companies in the last 3.3 years, I have only salary slip and reference letter+appointment+ confirmation letter+ bank statement from my first employer (exp-11 months), and form 26AS+appointment + experience+ salary slip from other two.! Is there any chance EA considers my 2 years experience only as my position in first company was engineering trainee?

3) what should I include in my assessment EA to explain that in india there is a provision of doing 3 years BE after diploma and it is equivalent to 4 years BE?

Waiting.. to see your replies 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buntygwt (May 15, 2016)

gauravdaroch said:


> Hi friends, I am going to lodge my assessment through Engineers Australian in few days.i have a question would be helpful if you enlighten me with your knowledge.
> I am a chemical engineer with 3.3 years of experience
> 
> Q1) I did my bachelor in engineering (chemical engineering ) after diploma in the same stream . Is it necessary EA will give me engineering technologist as mentioned in MSA booklet (that 3 years study is engineering technologist) ?
> ...


3 years BE fine, they will check your credits and assess accordingly. i have 3 years BE and got +ve professional Engineer assessment. moreover, ET depends upon the quality of your CDRs (if CDR pathway).

For employment EA will ask for 26AS for sure, as it is legitimate doc for them for experience verification. try to complete a set of docs for each employment ( offer letter, appointment letter, any promotion letter (if applicable), service letter, reference letter, 26AS, payslips, bank statements, EPF statement etc. + any document you feel can validate your claims.

good luck.


----------



## personalmailtest (Dec 23, 2017)

Hi Friends, 

Need your help in clearing one doubt regarding invitation rounds that DIBP circulates.

If we see below link for *22 November,2017* invitations then the EOI submitted till *30/10/2017 with 70 points *received the invitations.

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/22-november-invitation-round.aspx

However in latest* 03Jaunary,2018* invitation round , EOI submitted *till 29/09/2017 with 70 points* being catered only.
Are these were second time invitations ? Who did not accept the same for first time or something else ?

Please help in clearing the doubt.


----------



## jsabarish (Sep 7, 2016)

personalmailtest said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Need your help in clearing one doubt regarding invitation rounds that DIBP circulates.
> 
> ...


Which occupation ?

Sent from my LG-K430 using Tapatalk


----------



## jsabarish (Sep 7, 2016)

jsabarish said:


> Which occupation ?
> 
> Sent from my LG-K430 using Tapatalk


I understand your query now. Could be a glitch.

Sent from my LG-K430 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dimenssionless (Nov 4, 2016)

*EOI Filed, Waiting For ITA???*

I have filed my EOI and it has been almost 2 months now that I did not receive any ITA. My occupation is Chemical Engineer and there is not much rush. Moreover, my claim is 65 points for visa 189 so what could be the issue in such a delay?

My EOI profile still shows "Submitted" and that:

"EOI for this profile is able to be completed with 65 points etc etc.........."


----------



## Dimenssionless (Nov 4, 2016)

personalmailtest said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Need your help in clearing one doubt regarding invitation rounds that DIBP circulates.
> 
> ...


People who do not apply in their first ITA are given second chance by sending them a second ITA. So these people could be those.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Dimenssionless said:


> I have filed my EOI and it has been almost 2 months now that I did not receive any ITA. My occupation is Chemical Engineer and there is not much rush. Moreover, my claim is 65 points for visa 189 so what could be the issue in such a delay?
> 
> My EOI profile still shows "Submitted" and that:
> 
> "EOI for this profile is able to be completed with 65 points etc etc.........."


They are not inviting anyone below 70 points since the last round even for those categories where there is no rush

You have no option but to wait for the situation to change or try to bump up your points to atleast 70

Cheers


----------



## kinnu369 (Nov 29, 2016)

adnanghafor said:


> Hi ... i am about to lodge visa application.. i already have PCC from a gulf country but there is a small error on PCC (1 character wrong in name spelling i.e. they put a instead of u in the middle of first name) whereas passport details are correct... it will be a long procedure to correct it.. shall i attach the same one or DIBP will not accept this error... kindly advise
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I dont think they will entertain typos 

"You must provide police certificate(s) from each country where you have lived for a total
of 12 months or more in the last 10 years as evidence that you satisfy the character
requirements. These 12 months are calculated cumulatively and need not have been
consecutive.
The name on the police certificate(s) must match the name in your passport and must
include any other names or aliases you are or have been known by. If the name on the police
clearance certificate(s) received by us is different from your passport or does not list all other
names you have been known by, you will be requested to obtain another police certificate(s)."


----------



## missionaus18 (Nov 22, 2017)

I have got my PCC from Germany..so do anyone can guide me what are the next steps ..do i need to get it translated? If yes plz guide me from where and do we need to make a affidavit of the translated PCC?

Thanks


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

missionaus18 said:


> I have got my PCC from Germany..so do anyone can guide me what are the next steps ..do i need to get it translated? If yes plz guide me from where and do we need to make a affidavit of the translated PCC?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> ...


*http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...1357890-germany-pcc-document-translation.html*


----------



## missionaus18 (Nov 22, 2017)

Thanks Keeda ..can we get the PCC translated from a German translator or only authorized translators will work ? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

missionaus18 said:


> Thanks Keeda ..can we get the PCC translated from a German translator or only authorized translators will work ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I don't quite understand what you mean by "authorized translators", but this perhaps answers your question: *Who can translate my documents into English for me?*


----------



## sethu.it2000 (Apr 25, 2017)

missionaus18 said:


> I have got my PCC from Germany..so do anyone can guide me what are the next steps ..do i need to get it translated? If yes plz guide me from where and do we need to make a affidavit of the translated PCC?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> ...


Hello mate,

How long did it take for you to get the German PCC ?


----------



## nanho (Nov 5, 2014)

Hi Sultan and others,
I have read on the forum that payment through travel card (Forex card) is a cost effective way to pay visa fees.
I went to ICICI today in this regard but was told that a visa or airline ticket to foreign destination is required for a forex card. 
How are other members getting forex card and managing payment ?
Can someone guide? Please point me to links in case this has been answered earlier.

Regards,
Nanho


----------



## chubs3 (Oct 15, 2016)

Hey Nanho,

Do you have an icici bank ac? If you have 1 they give it to you.
I have an ac so got a travel card and paid by it.

Thanks,
Chubasco



nanho said:


> Hi Sultan and others,
> I have read on the forum that payment through travel card (Forex card) is a cost effective way to pay visa fees.
> I went to ICICI today in this regard but was told that a visa or airline ticket to foreign destination is required for a forex card.
> How are other members getting forex card and managing payment ?
> ...


----------



## nanho (Nov 5, 2014)

chubs3 said:


> Hey Nanho,
> 
> Do you have an icici bank ac? If you have 1 they give it to you.
> I have an ac so got a travel card and paid by it.
> ...


Hi Chubasco,
Yes, I have salary account with ICICI ! 
But, I was told that for forex card one needs to have either the visa stamped or airline tickets. Forex card is not issued for visa application.
Going by what you have said, I will try again tomorrow.
By the way, pardon my ignorance if it is a basic question, is forex card same as travel card ? 

Regards,
Nanho


----------



## chubs3 (Oct 15, 2016)

Hey Nanoh,
You should go to a different branch and see. 
I think travel card is different and forex card. But they should give for ac holders.

I think i had got a travel card.

Thanks,
Chubasco



nanho said:


> Hi Chubasco,
> Yes, I have salary account with ICICI !
> But, I was told that for forex card one needs to have either the visa stamped or airline tickets. Forex card is not issued for visa application.
> Going by what you have said, I will try again tomorrow.
> ...


----------



## missionaus18 (Nov 22, 2017)

sethu.it2000 said:


> Hello mate,
> 
> 
> 
> How long did it take for you to get the German PCC ?




It took me around 2 months


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## avma (Jun 30, 2017)

gauravdaroch said:


> Hi friends, I am going to lodge my assessment through Engineers Australian in few days.i have a question would be helpful if you enlighten me with your knowledge.
> I am a chemical engineer with 3.3 years of experience
> 
> Q1) I did my bachelor in engineering (chemical engineering ) after diploma in the same stream . Is it necessary EA will give me engineering technologist as mentioned in MSA booklet (that 3 years study is engineering technologist) ?
> ...



EA will not consider the experience for which you don't have Form 26AS, the same happened with me, they deducted 2 yrs of the first company in spite of providing every possible proof from company......
Anyways you can still give a try and provide all relevant documents for all companies, might get lucky......


----------



## syedshah18 (Jan 31, 2018)

Hi,

I am applying for 189 Visa and have been asked to give medical. I am currently in Dubai however my wife and son are traveling to Pakistan for extended holidays, is it ok if they give the medical over in Pakistan and I give it in Dubai? Or should we all give it in the same place.

Secondly, as I am currently based in Dubai, can I give medical from Pakistan? 

Thank you in advance for the help


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

syedshah18 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am applying for 189 Visa and have been asked to give medical. I am currently in Dubai however my wife and son are traveling to Pakistan for extended holidays, is it ok if they give the medical over in Pakistan and I give it in Dubai? Or should we all give it in the same place.
> 
> ...


YOu can give medicals at any panel clinic anywhere in the world. Others too.

But just consider the fact that will you be OK to follow up at multiple clinics if any further tests are suggested. So take 1 week or 10-12 days off and plan at same place


----------



## syedshah18 (Jan 31, 2018)

sharma1981 said:


> YOu can give medicals at any panel clinic anywhere in the world. Others too.
> 
> But just consider the fact that will you be OK to follow up at multiple clinics if any further tests are suggested. So take 1 week or 10-12 days off and plan at same place


That actually makes more sense. I was worried that as I am based at Dubai they would require me to give medical here. I need to give the medicals before the 27th Feb, is it OK if I go on 17th Feb and get it done? I can only get leaves around that time.


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

syedshah18 said:


> That actually makes more sense. I was worried that as I am based at Dubai they would require me to give medical here. I need to give the medicals before the 27th Feb, is it OK if I go on 17th Feb and get it done? I can only get leaves around that time.


I have seen a case where person was in dubai and family in 1 state of india. The guy came over to India and got the tests done at a 2nd state in india. Basically you need to be getting it done in panel clinic wherever suits you


----------



## syedshah18 (Jan 31, 2018)

Thank you


----------



## gauravdaroch (Nov 19, 2017)

avma said:


> EA will not consider the experience for which you don't have Form 26AS, the same happened with me, they deducted 2 yrs of the first company in spite of providing every possible proof from company......
> 
> Anyways you can still give a try and provide all relevant documents for all companies, might get lucky......




Did you provide provident fund documents to them, the employer for which you didn’t had form 26AS?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## avma (Jun 30, 2017)

gauravdaroch said:


> Did you provide provident fund documents to them, the employer for which you didn’t had form 26AS?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I did provide it, but as it was company's own PF trust and also had withdrawn the PF immediately after leaving the company, so basically it was not Govt related document....in all had no govt document as proof of employment for first company....


----------



## dillipreddy (Feb 9, 2017)

avma said:


> I did provide it, but as it was company's own PF trust and also had withdrawn the PF immediately after leaving the company, so basically it was not Govt related document....in all had no govt document as proof of employment for first company....


You can provide taxes docs u file every year, thats the best proof of employment


----------



## avma (Jun 30, 2017)

dillipreddy said:


> You can provide taxes docs u file every year, thats the best proof of employment


Yes, I did provided tax docs for all companies except the first one, in which the income was under non-taxable slab, so no tax proof no PF proof........


----------



## gauravdaroch (Nov 19, 2017)

avma said:


> Yes, I did provided tax docs for all companies except the first one, in which the income was under non-taxable slab, so no tax proof no PF proof........




Same situation with me , my first company salary was not taxable so don’t have form 26AS or 16, but I have PF. Let’s see what happens !!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nanho (Nov 5, 2014)

Hi Sultan and All,
Do we need to get notarized the documents that we upload for filing visa application?
Or, can we upload PDF scans also ?

Thanks,
Nanho


----------



## kinnu369 (Nov 29, 2016)

nanho said:


> Hi Sultan and All,
> Do we need to get notarized the documents that we upload for filing visa application?
> Or, can we upload PDF scans also ?
> 
> ...


No need to notarize original colour scans of the documents. If you have any b/w copies of coloured originals, then you have to get them notarized. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## avma (Jun 30, 2017)

Hi Everyone,

I uploaded colored scan copy of my degree and marksheets, do I need to upload the academic transcripts also......


----------



## kinnu369 (Nov 29, 2016)

avma said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I uploaded colored scan copy of my degree and marksheets, do I need to upload the academic transcripts also......


Yes. You have to upload everything you have. Please look at the first few pages of this thread. You will get all the document list to be uploaded. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## avma (Jun 30, 2017)

kinnu369 said:


> Yes. You have to upload everything you have. Please look at the first few pages of this thread. You will get all the document list to be uploaded.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


I read the list on first page and informed the same to my consultant but they told me the colored scan copy of degree and marksheet are sufficient enough, transcripts are not required....


----------



## kinnu369 (Nov 29, 2016)

avma said:


> I read the list on first page and informed the same to my consultant but they told me the colored scan copy of degree and marksheet are sufficient enough, transcripts are not required....


There is no harm in uploading the documents you have in hand.
We have seen some cases where the CO asked for academic transcripts and visa delayed by 4 months more. Example is my situation.


So do whatever you can to avoid CO contact. All the best.


You can mirror your Immi account using your visa paid receipt and observe what all documents were uploaded by your agent.


----------



## avma (Jun 30, 2017)

kinnu369 said:


> There is no harm in uploading the documents you have in hand.
> We have seen some cases where the CO asked for academic transcripts and visa delayed by 4 months more. Example is my situation.
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advice, actually my academic transcripts are available but for my wife it will take 7-8 days more......


----------



## kinnu369 (Nov 29, 2016)

avma said:


> Thanks for the advice, actually my academic transcripts are available but for my wife it will take 7-8 days more......


No problem.. You upload her documents right away when available. All the best. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## nanho (Nov 5, 2014)

Hi all,
I have few queries. Apologies if they are basic and answered earlier. I am clarifying just so to not make any blunder while filing visa application:

1. I am filling for 190 visa. I have filled all the necessary information (for 17 pages) and finally I see "Submit Now". I am guessing pressing this will submit my visa application. Will it be possible to make any changes after this ?

2. When do I get the option to pay fees ? Is it after clicking on "Submit Now" ? Do they send an email link to pay the visa fees or does the option appear in immiaccount ?

3.) When do we upload document ? I was under the impression that document uploading will be part of filing but that is not so. Will a link be sent to me (on email or on my immiaccount) to upload documents? 

4.) Is there a time limit within which I need to upload documents ?


Regards,
Nanho


----------



## nanho (Nov 5, 2014)

newbienz said:


> 1. You can do the medical tests right now or after CO asks you. The choice is yours
> 
> Follow the instructions
> 
> ...


Regarding 4th point - is it not sufficient to upload PTE score pdf as document ? 
If it is mandatory to ask PTE to send results to DIBP Australia, how does one go about it ? Any link or do we simply email PTE with our EOI ?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

nanho said:


> Hi all,
> I have few queries. Apologies if they are basic and answered earlier. I am clarifying just so to not make any blunder while filing visa application:
> 
> 1. I am filling for 190 visa. I have filled all the necessary information (for 17 pages) and finally I see "Submit Now". I am guessing pressing this will submit my visa application. Will it be possible to make any changes after this ?
> ...


1. No, you won't be able to make changes to these answers yourself. If you realise you gave incorrect information in any of these questions, you can click on "update us" on the left in your online visa application and then "notification of incorrect answers" on the right to request them to record correct answers.

2. Yes, after clicking the submit button. No, you don't get any link in an email but this button takes you to the online payment page.

3. After having paid for the visa, you get access to the part of your visa application where you get to upload documents. No, there won't be any email link involved here either.

4. There isn't a set time limit but after a case officer is assigned to your case and they notice missing bits in your application; you will be sent a request to upload those and be given 28 days to do the needful. Case officer allocation I believe takes a few weeks (not 100% sure, so check the current CO allocation stats on immitracker). You however shouldn't wait for this to happen and rather be prepared with everything and upload them at the earliest.



nanho said:


> Regarding 4th point - is it not sufficient to upload PTE score pdf as document ?
> If it is mandatory to ask PTE to send results to DIBP Australia, how does one go about it ? Any link or do we simply email PTE with our EOI ?


Somewhere in your online pearsons account; within your specific test, there should be a "share" option. I don't know exact navigation steps for that, never sat the PTE, but if you don't find it, search this forum... am sure this has been answered earlier, if not on the first page of this thread itself.


----------



## ksachin (Dec 19, 2016)

I have a situation and looking for an advice. I have yet not filed my Visa application and wanted to do medical check beforehand. So, I have used "My Health Declaration". However, I had entered wrong DOB of my daughter in "My Health Declaration" and generated the HAP ID and referral latter. When we visited the Clinic for medical tests, we noticed this mistake and the person in the clinic updated it on the letter (manually) and asked me to contact immigration to get it updated in the system. Now, my question are:

1. Is there a way to correct this mistake of DOB in HAP ID. 
2. While lodging the actual VISA application, do I have to mention the actual DOB or should I mention the DOB I had mentioned in HAP ID form. While filling the Visa application I notice that you need to mention the HAP ID for each member and the system actually go and check if medical reports are submitted or not. So, I do not know if it will check the DOB for my daughter.

I would appreciate if someone can advice here. I have completed the medical tests for I and my wife but my daughter's blood test for TB is still pending, because the clinic guys could not extract the blood from child's small veins, And we will again try in a couple of day. So, I was wondering if I should go ahead with my child blood test or not in this situation. 

This procedure for child's blood test is quite difficult and I do not want to do it two times for my child. Thank You.


----------



## marcos1986 (May 21, 2017)

Hi, I have a question regarding proof for partner's functional english. My wife's University transcript clearly states medium of instruction is English. Is this proof enough? Has anyone else submitted this kind of proof before and CO accepted?


----------



## nanho (Nov 5, 2014)

KeeDa said:


> 1. No, you won't be able to make changes to these answers yourself. If you realise you gave incorrect information in any of these questions, you can click on "update us" on the left in your online visa application and then "notification of incorrect answers" on the right to request them to record correct answers.
> 
> 2. Yes, after clicking the submit button. No, you don't get any link in an email but this button takes you to the online payment page.
> 
> ...


Thanks for such detailed response KeeDa.
I checked on Pearson account. My score was already shared with DIBP - perhaps, I might have selected it while registering for the course.

One more query:
- For my wife's "Functional English" requirement, I have taken school certificate.
Does it have to be colored only or can I upload notarized black and white photocopy of the certificate ? 

Regards,
Nanho


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

nanho said:


> Thanks for such detailed response KeeDa.
> I checked on Pearson account. My score was already shared with DIBP - perhaps, I might have selected it while registering for the course.
> 
> One more query:
> ...


B/w and notarised will work just fine but make sure the certificate mentions about medium of instructions being in English; if it does not, you will have to supplement this certificate with a letter from your school.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

marcos1986 said:


> Hi, I have a question regarding proof for partner's functional english. My wife's University transcript clearly states medium of instruction is English. Is this proof enough? Has anyone else submitted this kind of proof before and CO accepted?


Yes, is enough.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

ksachin said:


> I have a situation and looking for an advice. I have yet not filed my Visa application and wanted to do medical check beforehand. So, I have used "My Health Declaration". However, I had entered wrong DOB of my daughter in "My Health Declaration" and generated the HAP ID and referral latter. When we visited the Clinic for medical tests, we noticed this mistake and the person in the clinic updated it on the letter (manually) and asked me to contact immigration to get it updated in the system. Now, my question are:
> 
> 1. Is there a way to correct this mistake of DOB in HAP ID.
> 2. While lodging the actual VISA application, do I have to mention the actual DOB or should I mention the DOB I had mentioned in HAP ID form. While filling the Visa application I notice that you need to mention the HAP ID for each member and the system actually go and check if medical reports are submitted or not. So, I do not know if it will check the DOB for my daughter.
> ...


No problems with this. It is a standard process that the clinic notes corrections on a paper form and submit them along with the medical results. *http://www.expatforum.com/expats/9616298-post35.html*, *http://www.expatforum.com/expats/13582010-post3.html*

2. You should mention the real DOB in your visa application forms.


----------



## ksachin (Dec 19, 2016)

KeeDa said:


> No problems with this. It is a standard process that the clinic notes corrections on a paper form and submit them along with the medical results. *http://www.expatforum.com/expats/9616298-post35.html*, *http://www.expatforum.com/expats/13582010-post3.html*
> 
> 2. You should mention the real DOB in your visa application forms.


Hello, Thanks for your reply. However, when I login to emedical to check the status of health report, I am only able to login with wrong DOB on this portal. Which means system still only recognizes the DOB I had entered while generating the HAP ID. So, In this case will the system allow me to put correct DOB while making the VISA application? As I mentioned, I notice, system actually goes to sync with the HAP ID records if you select YES to the question regarding medical test done and put the HAP ID.

I am only checking this because I am still pending with blood test of my child, and trying to avoid any kind of double testing because my silly mistake.. Thank You.


----------



## ksachin (Dec 19, 2016)

Hi Experts,

Have another question!

I have done my medicals and now in the middle of filing the actual Visa application. I noticed that the transection Reference Numbers for both "My Health Declaration" and actual Visa application are different.

I hope this won’t create any problem?

Thanks.


----------



## kinnu369 (Nov 29, 2016)

ksachin said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> Have another question!
> 
> ...


Forget about the medicals TRN number, only HAP Id is important. And remember the TRN of the visa application. Cheers

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

ksachin said:


> Hello, Thanks for your reply. However, when I login to emedical to check the status of health report, I am only able to login with wrong DOB on this portal. Which means system still only recognizes the DOB I had entered while generating the HAP ID. So, In this case will the system allow me to put correct DOB while making the VISA application? As I mentioned, I notice, system actually goes to sync with the HAP ID records if you select YES to the question regarding medical test done and put the HAP ID.
> 
> I am only checking this because I am still pending with blood test of my child, and trying to avoid any kind of double testing because my silly mistake.. Thank You.


Yes, the system sync's up your medical records and it does so using the HAP ID alone.


----------



## kptPP (Jul 18, 2016)

Hi,
Currently I am in US,I need to get the pcc done from Australia and India where I had stayed for more than 12 months.
Anybody knows the procedure? Thanks in advance.


----------



## nanho (Nov 5, 2014)

KeeDa said:


> B/w and notarised will work just fine but make sure the certificate mentions about medium of instructions being in English; if it does not, you will have to supplement this certificate with a letter from your school.


I was not clear enough in my last message. School certificate does not have anything about the Medium Of Instruction. My question was for "Leter from School" only.
Will B/W notarized copy of "Letter from school" work ? Or, does it have to be a colored scan only ?

Thanks,
Nanho


----------



## nanho (Nov 5, 2014)

Evidence of Age:

Can Indians provide "Aadhaar Card" for age proof ? I do not have birth certificate but can provide school secondary certificate.

Another thing:
My visa application document upload page says:
"If your country of birth does not issue birth certificates, *provide written notification stating this*, and provide your country's equivalent documentation, such as secondary school certificate, family book extracts or family census register.​"
About the bolded part - What other people are providing as "written notification" if they do not have birth certificate? (I am from India)


----------



## kinnu369 (Nov 29, 2016)

nanho said:


> Evidence of Age:
> 
> Can Indians provide "Aadhaar Card" for age proof ? I do not have birth certificate but can provide school secondary certificate.
> 
> ...


Secondary school certificate is accepted. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## nanho (Nov 5, 2014)

kinnu369 said:


> Secondary school certificate is accepted.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Thanks. Yes, as I also understand now, school certificate shall suffice.

One doubt still remains though.
Please look at the below text (this is copy/paste from the help of visa application page for Birth or Age evidence):

"*If your country of birth does not issue birth certificates, provide written notification stating this*, and provide your country's equivalent documentation, such as secondary school certificate, family book extracts or family census register.​"

Apart from providing birth certificate, do I need to provide some written communication also for not having birth certificate ? 

Regards,
Nanho


----------



## gwarn (Oct 31, 2017)

Hi Experts,

May I know if I need to create a new immiaccount to apply for 189 after ITA or can I use the previous immiaccount that I used to apply my visitor visa some time back?

Thanks for the support!


----------



## kinnu369 (Nov 29, 2016)

nanho said:


> Thanks. Yes, as I also understand now, school certificate shall suffice.
> 
> One doubt still remains though.
> Please look at the below text (this is copy/paste from the help of visa application page for Birth or Age evidence):
> ...


No need. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## nanho (Nov 5, 2014)

Friends,
I have a query related to form 80 and form 1221 :

Can we directly fill the PDFs and upload them or does one need to take print outs of these forms , fill them by hand and then upload the scans ?

I particularly ask since form 80 , for example, says: "Please use a pen, and write neatly in English using BLOCK LETTERS." 

Regards,
Nanho


----------



## kinnu369 (Nov 29, 2016)

nanho said:


> Friends,
> I have a query related to form 80 and form 1221 :
> 
> Can we directly fill the PDFs and upload them or does one need to take print outs of these forms , fill them by hand and then upload the scans ?
> ...


You can fill the form digitally and print only the sign page fill it with pen, scan and attach to the form. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## nanho (Nov 5, 2014)

kinnu369 said:


> You can fill the form digitally and print only the sign page fill it with pen, scan and attach to the form.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Thanks Kinnu.

I have another query:
Can we provide Aadhhar card as "Evidence of Identity" ?


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

nanho said:


> Thanks Kinnu.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yes, of course!


----------



## ksachin (Dec 19, 2016)

Hi Guys,

I have question regarding the Employment related documentation. I have worked in 4 companies in past 10 Years and have received employment document (with duties) from every company from HR on company letter head. Now, is it MANDATORY to provide additional document(s) and if YES, what additional document is MANDATORY to prove the employment.

For example:
1.	If I provide Salary Slips from each company is it sufficient, if Yes, how many salary slips should be provided for an employment of 2 years. Secondly, what if you have only a few salary slips of first or second year of the employment, will it work?

Actually, For one of my company, the bank statements cannot be provided as the bank has closed its operation, I don’t have form 16 and since ITRs were filled manually, I do not have ITR acknowledgments as well. So, I only have experience letter, company letter with duties on this and few salary slips will it work?

Lastly, do we need to provide form16 or ITR details for every year of a particular employment. For example, If I worked in a company for 3 years, and have salary slips for a year, form 16 for another or ITR for a year, is it sufficient or I have to provide ITR/Form16/Salary Slips for each year of employment with that company?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ksachin said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have question regarding the Employment related documentation. I have worked in 4 companies in past 10 Years and have received employment document (with duties) from every company from HR on company letter head. Now, is it MANDATORY to provide additional document(s) and if YES, what additional document is MANDATORY to prove the employment.
> 
> ...


These are the evidence which can be provided for geniuine employment 

Offer letter
Reliving letter
Promotion letters
Commendation letter from employer or client
Reference letter or SD
Pay slips
PF statement
Bank statement showing credit of salary
Form 16
Form 26AS
Income tax assessment order

As you are providing a reference letter, you have a strong base
So even if some of these are missing, the CO shouldn’t be too disturbed 

Try to give as many of these that you have
Don’t pick and choose and give only 1per quarter etc. which some members recommend 

Cheers


----------



## ksachin (Dec 19, 2016)

newbienz said:


> These are the evidence which can be provided for geniuine employment
> 
> Offer letter
> Reliving letter
> ...




Thanks for your reply, now a bit confusing question 

I have total 12 years of experience, I understand in the Visa application we need to provide details of the last 10 years only. For, my first job which was from 2006 to 2009 for the initial two years (2006 to Dec 2007), I do not have any substantial documents NO payslip, No bank statement (bank closed operation in India). Furthermore, year 2007, I was onsite, so arranging documents for onsite duration (whole year 2007) is quite complicated. However, for year 2008 (Jan 2008 to 2009) until I left this company, I have many documents, like multiple salary slips, 26AS and off course company letter.

The reference letter that I received from HR contains 3 sections for my 3 years of employment 2006-india, 2007-onsite and 2008 again India.

So, in this situation, I was thinking should I ONLY add my first employment’s LAST year (2008) in the Visa application. It starts from Jan 2008 and ends at 2009 when I joined another company making it exactly 10 years. Or I should mention previous two years also (2006 and 2007).

Since the employment reference letter that I received is same for all my 3 years of first employment, can I still choose to add only LAST year of my employment in VISA application?

Thanks.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ksachin said:


> Thanks for your reply, now a bit confusing question 
> 
> I have total 12 years of experience, I understand in the Visa application we need to provide details of the last 10 years only. For, my first job which was from 2006 to 2009 for the initial two years (2006 to Dec 2007), I do not have any substantial documents NO payslip, No bank statement (bank closed operation in India). Furthermore, year 2007, I was onsite, so arranging documents for onsite duration (whole year 2007) is quite complicated. However, for year 2008 (Jan 2008 to 2009) until I left this company, I have many documents, like multiple salary slips, 26AS and off course company letter.
> 
> ...


Each applicant has his own unique circumstances 

I luckily had each and everyone of the above documents that I mentioned right from the day I started working.
Not a single document was missing for even 1 day
I uploaded everything systematically irrespective of whether I had claimed points for that period or not
For my diligence and meticulous paper work, I was also rewarded by the CO, by giving me the grant in 15 days, despite my case being very complex as I have several employments spread over several continents 
My Form 80 ran to nearly 50 pages 

I cannot expect that every member would have saved each and every document 

So you have to decide how best you can present your case with the documents that you have at your disposal 


Cheers


----------



## ksachin (Dec 19, 2016)

newbienz said:


> Each applicant has his own unique circumstances
> 
> I luckily had each and everyone of the above documents that I mentioned right from the day I started working.
> Not a single document was missing for even 1 day
> ...


Thanks Buddy,

A question regarding uploading the documents. I wanted to know what is the best way to upload the documents.

For example, some of the files like Form 26as, Bank statements are password protected. So, how to upload such files, print and scan or just upload and we can share the passwords.

Thanks.


----------



## ENGINEER291085 (May 31, 2017)

ksachin said:


> newbienz said:
> 
> 
> > Each applicant has his own unique circumstances
> ...


You can use password removers freeware
For your ref can use 
https://www.ilovepdf.com/unlock_pdf


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ksachin said:


> Thanks Buddy,
> 
> A question regarding uploading the documents. I wanted to know what is the best way to upload the documents.
> 
> ...


The department will not open any files which are password locked

I have used the google chrome utility to unlock the files

https://www.ampercent.com/use-google-chrome-remove-password-pdf-files/15743/


Cheers


----------



## ksachin (Dec 19, 2016)

Thanks for the information guys.


----------



## ksachin (Dec 19, 2016)

Hi Guys,
Regarding attaching the documents

1. Is there any specific resolution requirement or it can be any resolution not less than 96DPI as long as file size is not more than 5mb?

2. Can we attach certified true copies or there is any requirement to attach original scans only?
Thanks.


----------



## ksachin (Dec 19, 2016)

newbienz said:


> The department will not open any files which are password locked
> 
> I have used the google chrome utility to unlock the files
> 
> ...


Found another super easy way. Just print the password protected file to PDF again. window 10 has default program to print to PDF, otherwise you can install a freeware. It will remove the password. 

I think its better to upload files online to remove passwords..


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

ksachin said:


> Hi Guys,
> Regarding attaching the documents
> 
> 1. Is there any specific resolution requirement or it can be any resolution not less than 96DPI as long as file size is not more than 5mb?
> ...


1. Can be any resolution above 96DPI. *Guidelines on attaching documents*

2. Certified true copies recommended.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

ksachin said:


> Found another super easy way. Just print the password protected file to PDF again. window 10 has default program to print to PDF, otherwise you can install a freeware. It will remove the password.
> 
> I think its better to upload files online to remove passwords..


One more way to achieve this is to open the file in Google Chrome browser and print as pdf.


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

*Additional Applicant over 18*

1 Passport - first and last page color scan
2 Birth Certificate
4 Education documents
5 6 Proof of functional english - letter from college
7 PCC - from all countries where this person have stayed more than 12 months in past 10 years
8 Form 80
9 Form 1221
10 Photo - passport size
11 Medical fee payment receipt - not mandatory



Hi. Thanks for this, awesome! We are both British, and Im not claiming partner points, but does Hubby need English test? He didn't go to collage or Uni, just secondary school and worked ever since. No qualifications other than school exams. 

Thanks!!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

RhiC said:


> *Additional Applicant over 18*
> 
> 1 Passport - first and last page color scan
> 2 Birth Certificate
> ...


As your husband is a British citizens and passport holder, he does not need any evidence for functional English 
The passport and birth certificate would be sufficient

Cheers


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

newbienz said:


> RhiC said:
> 
> 
> > *Additional Applicant over 18*
> ...


Perfect thanks!!!


----------



## Tony12345 (Feb 7, 2018)

I'm a bit confused at what to do. I submitted my application a few days ago and under attach documents attached all my docs with description under "Other Documents" category. Later I received an email that my visa application has been received, and now I see that there are specific fields for each document ("Language Ability - English , Evidence of", "Skills Assessment, Evidence of", etc)... Do I need to resubmit my documents in the appropriate categories or will having all of them under "Other Documents" be enough?


----------



## abhishekv (Oct 6, 2016)

Tony12345 said:


> I'm a bit confused at what to do. I submitted my application a few days ago and under attach documents attached all my docs with description under "Other Documents" category. Later I received an email that my visa application has been received, and now I see that there are specific fields for each document ("Language Ability - English , Evidence of", "Skills Assessment, Evidence of", etc)... Do I need to resubmit my documents in the appropriate categories or will having all of them under "Other Documents" be enough?


I would recommend attaching the docs under the proper category if you have enough no of slots left, to make it easy for the CO to identify the type of docs. 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony12345 (Feb 7, 2018)

abhishekv said:


> I would recommend attaching the docs under the proper category if you have enough no of slots left, to make it easy for the CO to identify the type of docs.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


I won't have enough slots for everything. If the CO doesn't request any documents, I'm 1 slot short... Maybe if I combine originals with translations, then I can fit them all in there


----------



## nanho (Nov 5, 2014)

Friends,
How does one get to know if and when a CO is assigned to the case after visa filling ?
Is there any update on the email or is the visa application updated with this information ?

Regards,
Nanho


----------



## abhishekv (Oct 6, 2016)

nanho said:


> Friends,
> How does one get to know if and when a CO is assigned to the case after visa filling ?
> Is there any update on the email or is the visa application updated with this information ?
> 
> ...


In my experience, one doesn't get to know till the CO requests for more information or till the visa decision is reached....

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## nanho (Nov 5, 2014)

abhishekv said:


> In my experience, one doesn't get to know till the CO requests for more information or till the visa decision is reached....
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


I just checked my immi account. Upon login , one is taken to a page which has a section "Application history"
Just wondering if any update is made to "Application history" on CO assignment to the case ?


----------



## abhishekv (Oct 6, 2016)

nanho said:


> I just checked my immi account. Upon login , one is taken to a page which has a section "Application history"
> Just wondering if any update is made to "Application history" on CO assignment to the case ?


I don't believe so, no.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## ankititp (Aug 12, 2017)

When is the next expected invite date for 189?


----------



## icycool (Dec 30, 2016)

Hi All,
I have uploaded customer reference for my onshore experience from my current project manager. In the current project I have been working as SME in the requirement phase, development lead in the build phase and now leading the team as test lead in testing phase as I am the one who has function understanding of the business. My project manager has written these three as roles and all the responsibilities for SME, developer and test lead.
I have applied with 261313 (software engineer) code, will the role of test lead can create any issue in visa outcome? Can they say that test lead is for software tester profile not for a software engineer?
I am really worried and had a sleepless night and was coursing my self why I have uploaded the customer reference.
Can someone put some light on this?


----------



## nanho (Nov 5, 2014)

abhishekv said:


> I don't believe so, no.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


And, how does the CO contact the applicant, if he/she contacts ?
Is it through email ?


----------



## abhishekv (Oct 6, 2016)

nanho said:


> And, how does the CO contact the applicant, if he/she contacts ?
> Is it through email ?


That's right.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## addy101 (Sep 13, 2017)

Fellow Expats... suppose if someone's points increases / changes in EOI automatically with time (gain more experience), does the DOE remains same or it also changes?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

addy101 said:


> Fellow Expats... suppose if someone's points increases / changes in EOI automatically with time (gain more experience), does the DOE remains same or it also changes?


DOE changes.


----------



## nanho (Nov 5, 2014)

abhishekv said:


> That's right.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


And, do you have any idea what domain address does a CO contact email come from ?
Is it from [email protected] ?


----------



## abhishekv (Oct 6, 2016)

nanho said:


> And, do you have any idea what domain address does a CO contact email come from ?
> Is it from [email protected] ?


Well it used to be border.gov.au. Now I think it's all merged to homeaffairs

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## seemasharma1584 (Dec 13, 2017)

Hi, we have submitted eoi on 1st March 2018 and waiting for invite.. in the meanwhile, we wanted to go through medicals.

So my husband being primary applicant, here we are help on two query.

1. " Has the applicant already submitted a visa application for this subclass and are they waiting for a decision to be made by department on that application"

We selected no.. are we correct ? 

2. As a partner and a child.. will this medical take care of all three of us. Or should we fill form individual for each of us..

We have not submitted the form yet.. all 9 pages filled and waiting for this confirmation.

Thanks in advance.

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

seemasharma1584 said:


> Hi, we have submitted eoi on 1st March 2018 and waiting for invite.. in the meanwhile, we wanted to go through medicals.
> 
> So my husband being primary applicant, here we are help on two query.
> 
> ...


1. Correct.
2. Each applicant requires their own unique HAP ID, so in your case you will need 3.


----------



## seemasharma1584 (Dec 13, 2017)

KeeDa said:


> 1. Correct.
> 2. Each applicant requires their own unique HAP ID, so in your case you will need 3.


Thankyou for the info. So once we click and submit. Then we need to create new for myself with all details and my child with all details again.

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

seemasharma1584 said:


> Thankyou for the info. So once we click and submit. Then we need to create new for myself with all details and my child with all details again.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk




I generated HAP ID for myself and my spouse using the same My Health Declaration Application. So I suppose you can add your child as well in the same application.


----------



## seemasharma1584 (Dec 13, 2017)

vincyf1 said:


> I generated HAP ID for myself and my spouse using the same My Health Declaration Application. So I suppose you can add your child as well in the same application.


So, only one hapid for you n ur spouse..and was it that 9 pages?

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## luvjd (Aug 10, 2017)

seemasharma1584 said:


> So, only one hapid for you n ur spouse..and was it that 9 pages?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


HAP id will be different for each family member.
When you are filling your application, page 6 contains the accompanying family members details. Once you finish all the nine steps, you are done. HAP ids will be generated automatically for all the members. You don't need to do it (9-page process) for each member separately.

Check this..

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/FormsAndDocuments/Documents/guidelines-my-health-declarations.pdf


----------



## ksachin (Dec 19, 2016)

KeeDa said:


> 1) No. Just graduation and above.
> 
> 2) Your mother tongue.
> 
> ...


Hello,

You wrote that only mention graduation and above in Form80, so, for a person who is just graduate (Bsc or Btec) etc. there will be only one single line entry in education section?

Have a question for the section where we have to give details of the address where we lived. I lived temporarily at my friends place for 2/3 weeks until I was searching for my own house. Do I need to mention that, unfortunately, I do not have that address with me and there seems no way to find the address, so how to handle such situation, can we mention partial address? 

Thanks.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

ksachin said:


> Hello,
> 
> You wrote that only mention graduation and above in Form80, so, for a person who is just graduate (Bsc or Btec) etc. there will be only one single line entry in education section?


Sachin,

The reply you quoted was about filling information in the online visa forms, and not form 80. You have to mention all tertiary education details in form 80.



ksachin said:


> Have a question for the section where we have to give details of the address where we lived. I lived temporarily at my friends place for 2/3 weeks until I was searching for my own house. Do I need to mention that, unfortunately, I do not have that address with me and there seems no way to find the address, so how to handle such situation, can we mention partial address?
> 
> Thanks.


I think an approx street address should be fine.


----------



## Shakti82 (Nov 4, 2016)

Hi All,

I have secured invite for 189 with 75 points for 261111 - Business Analyst.

While filling the visa application, I had a question and I am not getting any clear answer for the same.

Here is my situation:

When I did my ACS in October 2016, I applied for the assessment with my 3 job.

1st from Sep 2006 to May 2008.
2nd from June 2008 to Oct 2014.
3rd From Oct 2014 till date.

ACS considered only first two jobs (total 8 years) and found current job not suitable due to insufficient documents.

Now, If I see, today I have only 7 years of experience as BA in last 10 years as per assessment of ACS.

Should I go with this ACS assessment and claim points or should I do the ACS again and reaply for 189 or apply for NSW?

Please suggest.


----------



## ksachin (Dec 19, 2016)

KeeDa said:


> Sachin,
> 
> The reply you quoted was about filling information in the online visa forms, and not form 80. You have to mention all tertiary education details in form 80.
> 
> ...


Thanks Buddy,

one query regarding my wife's experience. She has couple of years of work experience and do not work from past few years. I did not mention any work experience while filling the Visa application, so should I declare it now in form 80. I am not claiming any points from her and her employment does not impact my visa application.

I am afraid, declaring her work experience in form80 may contradict it with the details I provided (rather did not provide) in visa application.


----------



## seemasharma1584 (Dec 13, 2017)

Hi, need expert advice pla.
Eoi date : 1 St March
Invite: 21st March ( assuming)
Then visa lodgement with medical and PCC within two months..
Then grant as per Australian govt decision.. 15 days to 9months..

My question here is , anywhere during this entire process are we supposed to meet Australian consulate or any other Australian body in India ( in person)? 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

seemasharma1584 said:


> Hi, need expert advice pla.
> Eoi date : 1 St March
> Invite: 21st March ( assuming)
> Then visa lodgement with medical and PCC within two months..
> ...


In most cases, not required. 
Unless, a clarification is required during verification. This is very rare and some people on the forum have reported to have met members from the Australian High Commission visiting Employers.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

ksachin said:


> Thanks Buddy,
> 
> one query regarding my wife's experience. She has couple of years of work experience and do not work from past few years. I did not mention any work experience while filling the Visa application, so should I declare it now in form 80. I am not claiming any points from her and her employment does not impact my visa application.
> 
> I am afraid, declaring her work experience in form80 may contradict it with the details I provided (rather did not provide) in visa application.


Not declaring in form80 would be even worse, so provide it now. There won't be a problem. Most probably, they won't even come back asking about it; but if they do, provide a convincing reason about that mistake.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Shakti82 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have secured invite for 189 with 75 points for 261111 - Business Analyst.
> 
> ...


If I understood your situation correctly, ACS awarded you 7 years of skilled experience and you've claimed the right amount of skilled work points (10 points). If this is the case, then you can go ahead with the visa application.


----------



## ksachin (Dec 19, 2016)

KeeDa said:


> Not declaring in form80 would be even worse, so provide it now. There won't be a problem. Most probably, they won't even come back asking about it; but if they do, provide a convincing reason about that mistake.


Thanks, 

But, I think we can fill some form right, in case we want to make a change in the visa application?

I was thinking to fill that form to correct the details in Visa application and also mention her work experience details in Form80.

Any Idea which form needs to be filled?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

ksachin said:


> Thanks,
> 
> But, I think we can fill some form right, in case we want to make a change in the visa application?
> 
> ...


Yes, it is 1023: notification of incorrect answers. You can do this using "update us" no the left and then "notification of incorrect answers" on the right.


----------



## ksachin (Dec 19, 2016)

KeeDa said:


> Yes, it is 1023: notification of incorrect answers. You can do this using "update us" no the left and then "notification of incorrect answers" on the right.



Hello,

Is there any change in update us section. I noticed, if you click on Update US, it takes you to the section where you can choose what you want to update. Then, if you click on “Notification of incorrect answer(s)” it opens a page where you can simply ADD and write details of the incorrect answers provided, like applicant name, incorrect information, correct information and reason for incorrect information. There seems no form 1023 to attach. 

Any idea, if this is correct way to update..


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

ksachin said:


> Hello,
> 
> Is there any change in update us section. I noticed, if you click on Update US, it takes you to the section where you can choose what you want to update. Then, if you click on “Notification of incorrect answer(s)” it opens a page where you can simply ADD and write details of the incorrect answers provided, like applicant name, incorrect information, correct information and reason for incorrect information. There seems no form 1023 to attach.
> 
> Any idea, if this is correct way to update..


Yes, this is the correct way. Doing this will generate a 1023 pdf and auto-attach it to your application.


----------



## ksachin (Dec 19, 2016)

KeeDa said:


> Yes, this is the correct way. Doing this will generate a 1023 pdf and auto-attach it to your application.


Great Thanks.

Buddy, what is the best way to add more sheets in form80. My details are so much, that I am not able to finish them in the space provided on page 18. It says that you can add more sheets but how?

Is there anyway we can add/generate similar sheets (page 18) with in from the PDF?

Or, we need to create from excel or something?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

ksachin said:


> Great Thanks.
> 
> Buddy, what is the best way to add more sheets in form80. My details are so much, that I am not able to finish them in the space provided on page 18. It says that you can add more sheets but how?
> 
> ...


I used pdftk on Linux to split and merge pdf pages.


----------



## ksachin (Dec 19, 2016)

KeeDa said:


> I used pdftk on Linux to split and merge pdf pages.


Splitting and merging is no problem, there are easy free software available. What I mean is that how to generate a page like page18. Is there anyway to add similar sheets from within the PDF or something.


One way could be to create a similar kind of sheet in excel, convert it to PDF and merge it with form80, is that how you did it?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

ksachin said:


> Splitting and merging is no problem, there are easy free software available. What I mean is that how to generate a page like page18. Is there anyway to add similar sheets from within the PDF or something.
> 
> 
> One way could be to create a similar kind of sheet in excel, convert it to PDF and merge it with form80, is that how you did it?


Oh! for #18, I did this: *http://www.expatforum.com/expats/members/keeda-albums-keeda-picture18122-form-80-q-18-sheet-t.html*

Instructions on page#1 also tell you to use Sheet T for such reasons.


----------



## ksachin (Dec 19, 2016)

KeeDa said:


> Oh! for #18, I did this: *http://www.expatforum.com/expats/members/keeda-albums-keeda-picture18122-form-80-q-18-sheet-t.html*
> 
> Instructions on page#1 also tell you to use Sheet T for such reasons.


Oh, I think you misunderstood. My query is not regarding question 18 but page18 of the form80 which is to add additional information. As there is only one single page, I have a lot of additional information to add which will not fit into a single page which is by default added in form80.

So, I was looking for a best way to add more such pages to the form. Is there a way from within the form80 to add another similar page or fill page 18 with additional information, print it and add to the form and keep repeating it or create your own excel page similar to page 18, fill it and attach to the form80..


----------



## ksachin (Dec 19, 2016)

ksachin said:


> Oh, I think you misunderstood. My query is not regarding question 18 but page18 of the form80 which is to add additional information. As there is only one single page, I have a lot of additional information to add which will not fit into a single page which is by default added in form80.
> 
> So, I was looking for a best way to add more such pages to the form. Is there a way from within the form80 to add another similar page or fill page 18 with additional information, print it and add to the form and keep repeating it or create your own excel page similar to page 18, fill it and attach to the form80..


Has someone added additional pages to form80? how was it done.


----------



## luvjd (Aug 10, 2017)

ksachin said:


> Oh, I think you misunderstood. My query is not regarding question 18 but page18 of the form80 which is to add additional information. As there is only one single page, I have a lot of additional information to add which will not fit into a single page which is by default added in form80.
> 
> So, I was looking for a best way to add more such pages to the form. Is there a way from within the form80 to add another similar page or fill page 18 with additional information, print it and add to the form and keep repeating it or create your own excel page similar to page 18, fill it and attach to the form80..


So if I understand your query correctly, you have a lot of information to fill that will not fit into a single page ( page 18).
Use any pdf software that allows you add more pages and duplicate the page 18. Duplicate that page as many times as you need and fill the information.
Did I answer your query?


----------



## ksachin (Dec 19, 2016)

luvjd said:


> So if I understand your query correctly, you have a lot of information to fill that will not fit into a single page ( page 18).
> Use any pdf software that allows you add more pages and duplicate the page 18. Duplicate that page as many times as you need and fill the information.
> Did I answer your query?


OK. So, you mean, splitting the page 18 from the form80 with the help of any software (PDF splitter or something) and then making copies of page18 alone and adding it back to Form80 as page19,20 and so on right?


----------



## luvjd (Aug 10, 2017)

ksachin said:


> OK. So, you mean, splitting the page 18 from the form80 with the help of any software (PDF splitter or something) and then making copies of page18 alone and adding it back to Form80 as page19,20 and so on right?


Yes, right. Some softwares allow you to do that without splitting and adding etc. For example, on a mac you can do that with default pdf viewer.


----------



## ksachin (Dec 19, 2016)

luvjd said:


> Yes, right. Some softwares allow you to do that without splitting and adding etc. For example, on a mac you can do that with default pdf viewer.


Hello, can you please share sample page 18 if you have it with you.Thanks.


----------



## luvjd (Aug 10, 2017)

ksachin said:


> Hello, can you please share sample page 18 if you have it with you.Thanks.


I didn't get your question. Do you mean single page 18 pdf file or page 18 filled with some info?


----------



## ksachin (Dec 19, 2016)

luvjd said:


> I didn't get your question. Do you mean single page 18 pdf file or page 18 filled with some info?


I meant Single page 18 blank. but manage to break it. it's a protected file so it was a bit difficult. nevertheless, you can share it if it's easy for you. will verify. thanks

Also, in the form 80, section 19 related to employment, in duties have you guys mentioned brief duties or full?.


----------



## luvjd (Aug 10, 2017)

ksachin said:


> I meant Single page 18 blank. but manage to break it. it's a protected file so it was a bit difficult. nevertheless, you can share it if it's easy for you. will verify. thanks
> 
> Also, in the form 80, section 19 related to employment, in duties have you guys mentioned brief duties or full?.


PM me your email, I will send you that page.
Brief duties coz space provided is not enough. If you want to give full details, you can use additional page 18.


----------



## ksachin (Dec 19, 2016)

hi,

How much time does it takes to get first/initial CO contact/assignment. Thanks.


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

ksachin said:


> hi,
> 
> How much time does it takes to get first/initial CO contact/assignment. Thanks.




Check https://www.myimmitracker.com


----------



## dreamdream (Apr 13, 2017)

hello dears,

When I've compiled the online application for visa lodgement I've filled info with my mom's details in non-migrating members of the family unit. And I see her as a separate line now on my immi account and also in the section "attach docs" but with limited options for docs compared to me. 
Is this ok? Because she doesn't migrate with me

Thanks!


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

dreamdream said:


> hello dears,
> 
> When I've compiled the online application for visa lodgement I've filled info with my mom's details in non-migrating members of the family unit. And I see her as a separate line now on my immi account and also in the section "attach docs" but with limited options for docs compared to me.
> Is this ok? Because she doesn't migrate with me
> ...


You shouldn't have applied for your mother, not even as non-migrating. She does not qualify. See: *Member of Family Unit*
You should now file the 'incorrect answers' form online and request them to remove her from your online application.


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

Hi Folks,

I hope that I will receive invite in tonight's round. But my wife is pregnant and I am not sure what to do. What impact will I have in grant delays ?


Can I do my medicals separately from that of wife and submit it ?


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

I also have another query. Should we attach payslips from all our previous employers?

I have only experience letter from my previous employers and not payslips.

Also whats From 80 & 1221. How to obtain them ?


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

kbjan26 said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I would suggest you to go ahead with your Visa application and submit everything except your Medicals for your wife. CO will contact you regarding your wife’s Medicals at which time you can notify the situation. 

CO will park your application on hold until the child is born. At which time you would need to get passport for your infant baby and get Medicals done for both your wife and child and submit them. 

Post assessment of the Medicals the Visa would be granted.


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

kbjan26 said:


> I also have another query. Should we attach payslips from all our previous employers?
> 
> I have only experience letter from my previous employers and not payslips.
> 
> Also whats From 80 & 1221. How to obtain them ?




Form 80 and 1221 can be downloaded from Home Affairs website itself. 

Regarding Payslips, you would have to attach as many of them as possible. Quarterly atleast for the duration of your entire professional career for which you are claiming points atleast. CO Alba’s asked many to furnish the same.

If you don’t have them, reach out to your employers to share them. They generally keep these records.


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

vincyf1 said:


> I would suggest you to go ahead with your Visa application and submit everything except your Medicals for your wife. CO will contact you regarding your wife’s Medicals at which time you can notify the situation.
> 
> CO will park your application on hold until the child is born. At which time you would need to get passport for your infant baby and get Medicals done for both your wife and child and submit them.
> 
> Post assessment of the Medicals the Visa would be granted.


Dear Vincy,

Thanks a lot for the information.

Also, I am about to exit India for onsite deputation this weekend.

Will it be apt If I do the medicals this weekday ? Shall I contact an authorized hospital to get the medicals done ?


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

kbjan26 said:


> Dear Vincy,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You can get Medicals done anywhere in the world with Aus Govt approved panelists mentioned in the Home affairs website. 

The tricky part is Medicals are usually valid for about 1 year and sometimes 6 months. So by the time your application is picked, you never know how long it would have been since submitting the application. 

It’s your choice really, you can complete it now but if the CO deems it necessary he can request you again.


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

vincyf1 said:


> You can get Medicals done anywhere in the world with Aus Govt approved panelists mentioned in the Home affairs website.
> 
> The tricky part is Medicals are usually valid for about 1 year and sometimes 6 months. So by the time your application is picked, you never know how long it would have been since submitting the application.
> 
> It’s your choice really, you can complete it now but if the CO deems it necessary he can request you again.


But I don't get your point. Why will CO demand for the medicals again.

As per rules, candidate is supposed to furnish medicals and PCC upon invite.

The only clause I have is I will not be able to submit my spouse medicals since she is pregnant.


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

kbjan26 said:


> But I don't get your point. Why will CO demand for the medicals again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




At the time of grant if more than a year has passed since your initial medical test, CO can request for another Medical check to be done. It’s entirely upto them. They may or they may not. Not in our hand. I am just saying that it can happen.


----------



## dreamdream (Apr 13, 2017)

Hi guys, when the button apply vise should be changed to visa lodge?
I’ve submitted the online application and paid fee on Sunday and got the status ‘received ‘ on Monday and attached most of the docs 
However , the button on EOI is still apply visa and the status there - invited


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

dreamdream said:


> Hi guys, when the button apply vise should be changed to visa lodge?
> I’ve submitted the online application and paid fee on Sunday and got the status ‘received ‘ on Monday and attached most of the docs
> However , the button on EOI is still apply visa and the status there - invited


Status should change to LODGED and the APPLY VISA button should disappear. Email them about this: *I am having technical issues with SkillSelect. What can I do ?*


----------



## ksachin (Dec 19, 2016)

Hi, what kind of verifications or checks are expected post visa lodgment.

Is there any definite verification (like employment check or anything) that take place in every case?

Thanks.


----------



## ksachin (Dec 19, 2016)

dreamdream said:


> Hi guys, when the button apply vise should be changed to visa lodge?
> I’ve submitted the online application and paid fee on Sunday and got the status ‘received ‘ on Monday and attached most of the docs
> However , the button on EOI is still apply visa and the status there - invited


I think you will receive an email after few days that your EOI has been withdrawn or cancel since you have already applied the VISA.


----------



## ksachin (Dec 19, 2016)

vincyf1 said:


> Check https://www.myimmitracker.com


Thanks, noticed that it takes around 3+ months to get initial CO contact or even direct grant these days...


----------



## dreamdream (Apr 13, 2017)

KeeDa said:


> Status should change to LODGED and the APPLY VISA button should disappear. Email them about this: *I am having technical issues with SkillSelect. What can I do ?*


Dear KeeDa, many thanks for your reply. I sent them an email and got automatic response with topics that will be not answered but I believe my issue is not covered there. Am I right that it relates only to skill select tech support and not to immi account tech side?

Another question, which status should be on immi account after almost all docs were attached (the last one thing is to complete medical exam) ?


Thank you in advance!!


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

dreamdream said:


> Dear KeeDa, many thanks for your reply. I sent them an email and got automatic response with topics that will be not answered but I believe my issue is not covered there. Am I right that it relates only to skill select tech support and not to immi account tech side?


Yes, that address is only for skillSelect related tech issues.


dreamdream said:


> Another question, which status should be on immi account after almost all docs were attached (the last one thing is to complete medical exam) ?


There are only the following statuses:
1. Application Received
2. Information Requested
3. Assessment In Progress
4. Finalised

Above may not be accurate, someone told me they have reworded a few of these recently.

An application may go through #2 and #3 if a case officer requests something; otherwise it goes straight from #1 to #4 (direct grant). There is no other status to track attached docs.


----------



## luvjd (Aug 10, 2017)

Vineethmarkonda said:


> Hi all
> 
> I got my acs and will be applying for eoi now.
> 
> ...


If you apply later, it will be more expensive and will take longer to process.
Instead, you can go ahead normally with the application and you can later inform the CO to hold the visa application process until you have the baby.


----------



## Vineethmarkonda (Oct 5, 2017)

luvjd said:


> If you apply later, it will be more expensive and will take longer to process.
> Instead, you can go ahead normally with the application and you can later inform the CO to hold the visa application process until you have the baby.


Hi luv

I totally agree regarding expensive and longer process. But lets say i am fine with this.

Then will it cause any issue from CO if only i apply like any doubt on my character etc.

I understand i might sound different.
But i want to skip this process of application going on hold etc if possible.

Thanks.


Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using Tapatalk


----------



## luvjd (Aug 10, 2017)

Vineethmarkonda said:


> Hi luv
> 
> I totally agree regarding expensive and longer process. But lets say i am fine with this.
> 
> ...


To my knowledge, it will not cause any issues. Even if CO questions, which is very very unlikely, you have a genuine reason.
But before deciding on that, I suggest you evaluate your timelines for EOI, invite, lodge and grant.


----------



## Vineethmarkonda (Oct 5, 2017)

luvjd said:


> To my knowledge, it will not cause any issues. Even if CO questions, which is very very unlikely, you have a genuine reason.
> But before deciding on that, I suggest you evaluate your timelines for EOI, invite, lodge and grant.


Hi Yes you are right boss, i will do that timeline analysis quickly and proceed forward thanks 

Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using Tapatalk


----------



## marcos1986 (May 21, 2017)

Is it necessary to upload applicant photos when uploading documents? I see it mentioned on the forum but cannot find it in this link https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/supporting/Pages/skilled/applicant-documents.aspx


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

marcos1986 said:


> Is it necessary to upload applicant photos when uploading documents? I see it mentioned on the forum but cannot find it in this link https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/supporting/Pages/skilled/applicant-documents.aspx


Photos are not required 

Somehow or the other it has erroneously crept into some lists and get quoted again and again 

Cheers


----------



## Kevin Mutasa (Mar 24, 2018)

Wow, excellent post Sultan. Informative, comprehensive and encouraging. Thanks a lot!!


----------



## vineetanandjha (Aug 7, 2014)

Since i am expecting invite within next 2 rounds, Is it okay to Process PCC (India only) while waiting for invite?


----------



## splunk (Jan 19, 2018)

Excellent Post Sultan, wish I had known this before, I would have saved some time in waiting for PCC which I applied after getting the invite...


----------



## vineetanandjha (Aug 7, 2014)

Since i am expecting invite within next 2 rounds, Is it okay to Process PCC (India only) while waiting for invite?


----------



## newpain01 (Aug 20, 2017)

vineetanandjha said:


> Since i am expecting invite within next 2 rounds, Is it okay to Process PCC (India only) while waiting for invite?


Please do NOT re-post the same question multiple times. It's against forum etiquette and it is very annoying.


----------



## vineetanandjha (Aug 7, 2014)

newpain01 said:


> vineetanandjha said:
> 
> 
> > Since i am expecting invite within next 2 rounds, Is it okay to Process PCC (India only) while waiting for invite?
> ...


Yes it was by mistake, how to delete a post, can’t find a way to delete it.


----------



## marcos1986 (May 21, 2017)

Hi..I am having the same issue as you. Skills elect still showing as Invited even though application submitted a week back. I also sent an email to skillselect and got the automated reply only. Did the status get changed for you?


----------



## marcos1986 (May 21, 2017)

dreamdream said:


> KeeDa said:
> 
> 
> > Status should change to LODGED and the APPLY VISA button should disappear. Email them about this: *I am having technical issues with SkillSelect. What can I do ?*
> ...


Hi..I am having the same issue as you. Skills elect still showing as Invited even though application submitted a week back. I also sent an email to skillselect and got the automated reply only. Did the status get changed for you?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

marcos1986 said:


> Hi..I am having the same issue as you. Skills elect still showing as Invited even though application submitted a week back. I also sent an email to skillselect and got the automated reply only. Did the status get changed for you?


Now that you have submitted the visa application successfully, the role of Skillselect is over

Forget what it is showing or not
It irrelevant as far as you are concerned 

You just have to make sure now onwards, what Immiaccount is showing

Cheers


----------



## rrman83 (Aug 14, 2017)

kptPP said:


> Hi,
> Currently I am in US,I need to get the pcc done from Australia and India where I had stayed for more than 12 months.
> Anybody knows the procedure? Thanks in advance.




For applying for India PCC in US, check out the website of the specific India Consulate in US which your US State falls under. I’d applied in San Francisco consulate on Feb 21 2018 by submitting all my documents via mail along with my original passport. Received the PCC result on Mar 7. Let me know if you have any specific questions. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dimenssionless (Nov 4, 2016)

*SkillSelect Response*

Guys, I have received a message from SkillSelect which is:

"The client's nominated occupation is not on the relevant occupation list for this subclass"

I had submitted my EOI for:

"Skilled - Regional (Subclass 489) (Provisional) - State and Territory Nominated"

In contrary to their message, my occupation is "Chemical Engineer" and this is available in the relevant occupation list. Or may be I am looking at the wrong occupation list. Can anyone share me the correct list for 489 state & territory nominated?

If my occupation is there in the list then why the hell I have received this message???


----------



## g.kaushik03 (Nov 22, 2017)

Hello Guys,

I have lodged the Visa application on 7th Feb 2018 and got the medicals done on 5th March. There is no change in the status of the Application. It still shows "Application Received". Does it mean that no Case Officer is assigned till now ? Any Clue when shall I expect his/her email for the assessment ?

Also, I have uploaded all the documents including PCC and Medicals.

Many Thanks!!


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

g.kaushik03 said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I have lodged the Visa application on 7th Feb 2018 and got the medicals done on 5th March. There is no change in the status of the Application. It still shows "Application Received". Does it mean that no Case Officer is assigned till now ? Any Clue when shall I expect his/her email for the assessment ?
> 
> ...


I’m in same boat as you, uploaded everything and just waiting! From my understanding, it will stay as received whilst being looked at, and if you get a direct grant, it will change to finalized (or similar). If CO assigned, it will change to further assessment and they’ll be in touch. Good luck!! If a direct grant, hopefully not long for you! Lots on Immi Tracked have been completed in 3 months


----------



## luvjd (Aug 10, 2017)

g.kaushik03 said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I have lodged the Visa application on 7th Feb 2018 and got the medicals done on 5th March. There is no change in the status of the Application. It still shows "Application Received". Does it mean that no Case Officer is assigned till now ? Any Clue when shall I expect his/her email for the assessment ?
> 
> ...


Officially, they are currently processing applications lodged on or before Nov 26th 2017.
https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/Trav...es-for-General-Skilled-Migration-applications

AFAIK, all applications lodged after the above-said date have "Received" status.

Brace for a long wait ahead ;-)


----------



## Dimenssionless (Nov 4, 2016)

*SkillSelect Response*

Guys, I have received a message from SkillSelect which is:

"The client's nominated occupation is not on the relevant occupation list for this subclass"

I had submitted my EOI for:

"Skilled - Regional (Subclass 489) (Provisional) - State and Territory Nominated"

In contrary to their message, my occupation is "Chemical Engineer" and this is available in the relevant occupation list. Or may be I am looking at the wrong occupation list. Can anyone share me the correct list for 489 state & territory nominated?

If my occupation is there in the list then why the hell I have received this message???


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

Dimenssionless said:


> Guys, I have received a message from SkillSelect which is:
> 
> "The client's nominated occupation is not on the relevant occupation list for this subclass"
> 
> ...


Log on to SKILLSELECT and update the EOI,it will be fine as it was a system error.


----------



## msrms (Nov 13, 2017)

Very Informative.

I have few doubts:

I recently received 190 visa invite from NSW. I already had a immiaccount (I have visited Australia before under tourist visa). Now, I cannot find how to get this HAP ID thro' immi account. Will it appear after uploading all the documents and filling all the forms?
Kindly guide..


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

msrms said:


> Very Informative.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Create New Application and choose “Health Declarations” and fill up your application and include all applicants, at the end of which each applicant will be generated a HAP ID.

Use this when getting Medicals done and update them when applying for Visa as well.


----------



## HARESHNN (Nov 25, 2017)

Hello friends,

If I have not submitted Form80 & form1221, will it affect my application ? Are they mandatory docs? 

till date I am waiting for CO allocation, Application status is 'received"


----------



## kinnu369 (Nov 29, 2016)

HARESHNN said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> If I have not submitted Form80 & form1221, will it affect my application ? Are they mandatory docs?
> 
> till date I am waiting for CO allocation, Application status is 'received"


Please fill it and upload asap. Looking at the trend, having a CO contact is not good. All the best!


----------



## g.kaushik03 (Nov 22, 2017)

kinnu369 said:


> Please fill it and upload asap. Looking at the trend, having a CO contact is not good. All the best!


I have uploaded the Form 80..but I am not sure about form 1221. Is it really required? Kindly advice.

Thanks


----------



## kinnu369 (Nov 29, 2016)

g.kaushik03 said:


> I have uploaded the Form 80..but I am not sure about form 1221. Is it really required? Kindly advice.
> 
> Thanks


what's a big deal in filling a document? Just do it or regret later!


----------



## personalmailtest (Dec 23, 2017)

I have a query regarding Pt.11 mentioned for the documents required for Visa processing mentioned at below link:

189 invite - How to Proceed

11 Salary Slip - for all companies for which you are claiming experience points, one per quarter or six months is sufficient in addition

If I have more than 10 years of experience, do I need to submit payslips of every six months for all the organisations? Or only current organisation payslips are required?

Also , can I initiate PCC in advance if I have different current and passport address


----------



## vineetanandjha (Aug 7, 2014)

Can i Use my Friend's Australian banks Debit card for paying AU$ 6425 to DIBP.
Does the Debit or credit card with which payment is being done. needs to be in the Applicant name?


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

g.kaushik03 said:


> I have uploaded the Form 80..but I am not sure about form 1221. Is it really required? Kindly advice.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks




Upload Form 80 and 1221 for each applicant to avoid delay in visa processing.


----------



## kinnu369 (Nov 29, 2016)

vineetanandjha said:


> Can i Use my Friend's Australian banks Debit card for paying AU$ 6425 to DIBP.
> Does the Debit or credit card with which payment is being done. needs to be in the Applicant name?


No need to be in your name. .. You can pay. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

personalmailtest said:


> I have a query regarding Pt.11 mentioned for the documents required for Visa processing mentioned at below link:
> 
> 189 invite - How to Proceed
> 
> ...


if you are claiming points from previous organizations then submit payslips for every 6 months, if not then submit whatever payslip you have for those organizations and corresponding bank statements, 
for current organization( if claiming points) - submit payslip for every 6th month and corresponding bank statements

you can initiate pcc in advance but it is better to get pcc just before you are about to apply visa or within a week after applying visa application


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

g.kaushik03 said:


> I have uploaded the Form 80..but I am not sure about form 1221. Is it really required? Kindly advice.
> 
> Thanks


i will say, better fill it and upload, most of the data matches form 80, 

good luck


----------



## Osi81 (Jan 10, 2017)

Guys, quick question about other identification documents.

I have drivers licence from 2 countries birth cert from my home country and marriage cert from 2 countries

Should i put all those in the application?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Osi81 said:


> Guys, quick question about other identification documents.
> 
> I have drivers licence from 2 countries birth cert from my home country and marriage cert from 2 countries
> 
> ...


putting driver license, birth certificate from home country

marriage certificate from 2 countries - sorry but i dont understand this situation, may you should put it from the country where marriage was performed, if marriage was performed in country different from home country then evidence of registering this marriage in your home country would also be helpful


----------



## Osi81 (Jan 10, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> putting driver license, birth certificate from home country
> 
> marriage certificate from 2 countries - sorry but i dont understand this situation, may you should put it from the country where marriage was performed, if marriage was performed in country different from home country then evidence of registering this marriage in your home country would also be helpful


Thanks will do

Yes marriage performed in my country of residence and then registered in my home country so I have both documents. My home country marriage cert has a reference to the country in which it was originally registred so there are no ambiguities 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Osi81 said:


> Thanks will do
> 
> Yes marriage performed in my country of residence and then registered in my home country so I have both documents. My home country marriage cert has a reference to the country in which it was originally registred so there are no ambiguities
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


marvelous, put both of them, good luck


----------



## Osi81 (Jan 10, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> marvelous, put both of them, good luck


Thanks, appreciate your help 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Osi81 (Jan 10, 2017)

Another quick question. For partner highest recognized studies, does it have to be verified by any Australian body?


Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Osi81 said:


> Another quick question. For partner highest recognized studies, does it have to be verified by any Australian body?
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


if you are claiming partner points then partner should have a positive skill assessment 

if not then I havent seen DIBP demanding verification of partner's highest recognized study


----------



## Osi81 (Jan 10, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> if you are claiming partner points then partner should have a positive skill assessment
> 
> if not then I havent seen DIBP demanding verification of partner's highest recognized study


Great thanks
Not claiming any points for partner so I'll just provide cert if required 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Osi81 said:


> Great thanks
> Not claiming any points for partner so I'll just provide cert if required
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


You should upload spouse education documents even though not claiming points

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## digitradar (May 8, 2018)

Hi Experts,

I worked through a Manpower/HR supplier on 2 different projects(A&B) one after the other with their respective payrolls. There was around 2-month gap between project A and B for which I was considered unemployed and the same was mentioned during my skill assessment(by Engg. AUS). Though I have commencement contracts for both projects, I don’t have the contract renewal letters as they were auto-renewed each consecutive year until the end of project. Moreover, I don’t have relieving letter for Project A.

1. Are contract renewal letters and relieving letter required? Or will only the contract commencement letter for each project suffice?

2. For Skill assessment, I used the Employment reference letters (with R&R) for both projects with their respective tenure. Can the same reference letters be used for DIBP employment justification as well or do I need to obtain additional General experience certificates?

3. Should the Employment Reference letters or Experience certificates be addressed specifically to DIBP/DHA or should they be generic (To whomsoever it may concern) ?

Please advise. Thanks in advance.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Soundmusic (Oct 3, 2017)

Dear experts,
Kindly answer the following doubts of mine.

1. Can I pay the Visa Fee through a Debit card? Or Credit Card is compulsory?

2. Do the Bank statements need to be sealed or signed by the bank people? Or just the Color prints will do?

3. Is Birth certificate compulsory for the dependents? Or any Secondary School Certificate is enough?

4. Is it compulsory to provide the certificate from University on the Medium of Instruction? Or the same from the College Principal is enough?

5. What are the National Identity Documents for an Indian citizen, as to be filled in Form 80 - Part C ? Is Aadhaar Number enough?

Thanks !


----------



## seemasharma1584 (Dec 13, 2017)

Soundmusic said:


> Dear experts,
> Kindly answer the following doubts of mine.
> 
> 1. Can I pay the Visa Fee through a Debit card? Or Credit Card is compulsory?
> ...


For question 2 : we ensured to take printout of 14years ans get sign and seal from bank(free of cost) except SBI they charge 200rs per page.. 
Question 3: Medium certificate is must.university gives it in 15 to 25days and it costed 350rs for us.
Question 4: for birth certificate we have provided 10th marksheet,passport, and Driving licence .
Question 5: national identity card: we have given aadhar, voter ID and pancard.

Case officer is not yet assigned . And wrt to question 1: we used cc, 18% extra gst and then again on this 18% , 2% tax.

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Soundmusic (Oct 3, 2017)

seemasharma1584 said:


> For question 2 : we ensured to take printout of 14years ans get sign and seal from bank(free of cost) except SBI they charge 200rs per page..
> Question 3: Medium certificate is must.university gives it in 15 to 25days and it costed 350rs for us.
> Question 4: for birth certificate we have provided 10th marksheet,passport, and Driving licence .
> Question 5: national identity card: we have given aadhar, voter ID and pancard.
> ...


Thanks so much for the response dear Seema.

Can someone revert, if Debit card can be used for the payment of the Visa Fee, as my credit card limit is lesser than the actual required limit for the Visa fee transaction.

Also, if the letter from COLLEGE with the seal and sign of the Principal is enough (instead of the letter from University) for the Medium of Instruction doc.?
In fact, I've already received the letter from the College Principal.

Thanks.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Soundmusic said:


> Thanks so much for the response dear Seema.
> 
> Can someone revert, if Debit card can be used for the payment of the Visa Fee, as my credit card limit is lesser than the actual required limit for the Visa fee transaction.
> 
> ...


I paid with debit... 

functional english:

Completed all years of primary education and at least three years of secondary education in an educational institution in or outside Australia and all instructions were in English.
Completed at least five years of secondary education in an institution in or outside Australia and all instructions were in English.
Successfully completed at least one year of full-time study or equivalent part-time study towards a degree, higher degree, diploma, or associate diploma in an institution in Australia and all instructions were in English.
Completed a degree, a higher degree, a diploma or a trade certificate that required at least two years of full-time study or training in an institution in or outside Australia and all instructions were in English.

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/abou...aqs/how-can-i-prove-i-have-functional-english


----------



## seemasharma1584 (Dec 13, 2017)

Soundmusic said:


> Thanks so much for the response dear Seema.
> 
> Can someone revert, if Debit card can be used for the payment of the Visa Fee, as my credit card limit is lesser than the actual required limit for the Visa fee transaction.
> 
> ...


I am sure it's a must from university.. ncp it's pretty easy to get in india

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

seemasharma1584 said:


> I am sure it's a must from university.. ncp it's pretty easy to get in india
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk




There a few options as per official source above


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Soundmusic said:


> Dear experts,
> Kindly answer the following doubts of mine.
> 
> 1. Can I pay the Visa Fee through a Debit card? Or Credit Card is compulsory?
> ...


1. https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/visa/fees/how-to-pay-for-an-application

2. if statement are generated online then color scan will do, if they are given by bank then seal and signature will be good

3. matriculation certificate having dob and parents name will suffice

4. https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/abou...aqs/how-can-i-prove-i-have-functional-english

5. not mandatory


----------



## digitradar (May 8, 2018)

Hi Sultan/NB, 

My questions are 

1. While creating immi account, I missed passport issuing authority in *Passport Place of Issue/Issuing Authority * feild. Will it cause any issue? 

2. When filling Form 80 digitally, I noticed that the date field doesn't seem to get filled appropriately. Do you suggest to fill only the dates by hand whilst rest of the form is filled digitally?


Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

digitradar said:


> Hi Sultan/NB,
> 
> My questions are
> 
> ...




1. Shouldnt cause any issue. You can notify DHA though
2. Whats wrong with date?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Soundmusic (Oct 3, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> I paid with debit...
> 
> functional english:
> 
> ...


Thanks mate. 
Our agent maintains that the payment should be made through Credit card.


----------



## Soundmusic (Oct 3, 2017)

seemasharma1584 said:


> I am sure it's a must from university.. ncp it's pretty easy to get in india
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Thanks Seema.
Though I've the letter from college, I'm gonna apply to the University.


----------



## Soundmusic (Oct 3, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> There a few options as per official source above
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The official source talks about the options of docs.
But if the letter to be issued by Univeristy or the College ? is my confusion.


----------



## Soundmusic (Oct 3, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> 1. https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/visa/fees/how-to-pay-for-an-application
> 
> 2. if statement are generated online then color scan will do, if they are given by bank then seal and signature will be good
> 
> ...


Thanks mate, for the answers.
1. The link you provided very clearly gives the option of Mastercard/Visa Debit Card.

2. I have all the online generated statements from the bank. But tell me why the same to be scanned again, if NO seal or sign from Bank is required?
Cant we upload the same pdf?

3. Alright.

4. Issuing authority of the letter (College or university)?

5. Alright.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Soundmusic said:


> Thanks mate, for the answers.
> 1. The link you provided very clearly gives the option of Mastercard/Visa Debit Card.
> 
> 2. I have all the online generated statements from the bank. But tell me why the same to be scanned again, if NO seal or sign from Bank is required?
> ...


2. Should suffice. Based on other applicants.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Soundmusic said:


> Thanks mate, for the answers.
> 1. The link you provided very clearly gives the option of Mastercard/Visa Debit Card.
> 
> 2. I have all the online generated statements from the bank. But tell me why the same to be scanned again, if NO seal or sign from Bank is required?
> ...


Use Online statement as it is

I have seen applicants taking from college/university, anyone will do

I doubt debit card issued by Indian banks will help in payment of visa application, you can give it a try, travel/forex card is convenient option


Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## choudhsu (Dec 13, 2015)

Hi All, I am new to this forum in terms of using it. So, I dont know if I am at the right place for asking a question on reassessment or not. Any help is highlgly appreciated or you can guide me to post it somewhere.
Query:- If partner assessment is expired, do we need to re-validated from ACS? Since, nothing is change and eligibility criteria says to take an assessment from an authority..which is there but it is expired, yet recommendation still holds true.

What should be done in this case? Kindly provide your valuable inputs.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

choudhsu said:


> Hi All, I am new to this forum in terms of using it. So, I dont know if I am at the right place for asking a question on reassessment or not. Any help is highlgly appreciated or you can guide me to post it somewhere.
> 
> Query:- If partner assessment is expired, do we need to re-validated from ACS? Since, nothing is change and eligibility criteria says to take an assessment from an authority..which is there but it is expired, yet recommendation still holds true.
> 
> ...




Yes. Nee assessment is required if you want to claim the points. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Osi81 (Jan 10, 2017)

Hi guys

Quick question about employment in the visa application. After employment history there is a query about being employed overseas before lodging of application.

Does overseas refer to outside of the country of residence or outside of Australia? 


Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## ankur_fbd (Apr 5, 2018)

Hi All, 

My permanent residence is in India, however, I am staying in Hong Kong since last 2 years. I understand that I need to submit PCC for both India and Hong Kong. How should I apply for PCC for India since I am in Hong Kong currently since 2 years. 

Thanks, 
Ankur


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ankur_fbd said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My permanent residence is in India, however, I am staying in Hong Kong since last 2 years. I understand that I need to submit PCC for both India and Hong Kong. How should I apply for PCC for India since I am in Hong Kong currently since 2 years.
> 
> ...


Via Indian consulate.


----------



## hibamenai (May 21, 2018)

Hello everyone,

very new to this forum so I am not sure if this is the place to ask this forum but it relates to EOI invitation... I have applied for EOI with ANZSCO code 261313(Software engineer) on 10th May 2018 with 75 points for 189 and 80 for NSW. My PTE-A score accounts for 20 points in the EOI. Any idea when can I expect an invite??? I see mixed reviews and not sure of the timelines but would be helpful to know so that I may proceed with PCC and medicals for the whole family.

Thank you for any assistance.


----------



## hibamenai (May 21, 2018)

*EOI invitation question*

Hello everyone,

very new to this forum so I am not sure if this is the place to ask this forum but it relates to EOI invitation... I have applied for EOI with ANZSCO code 261313(Software engineer) on 10th May 2018 with 75 points for 189 and 80 for NSW. My PTE-A score accounts for 20 points in the EOI. Any idea when can I expect an invite??? I see mixed reviews and not sure of the timelines but would be helpful to know so that I may proceed with PCC and medicals for the whole family.

Thank you for any assistance.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

hibamenai said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I think you may receive invite from nsw quicker... 

I would suggest to get invite first then-do meds and pccs


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hibamenai (May 21, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> I think you may receive invite from nsw quicker...
> 
> I would suggest to get invite first then-do meds and pccs
> 
> ...


Thank you for the response.


----------



## sidhant.gupta1221 (Jul 17, 2017)

*Processing Timeline*

Hi Guys,

I have lodged my 190 Visa application in 1st week of April'18 and application status is still "Received".

Will the status change to GSM allocated when CO picks up the file or processing goes in background and status remains as "Received" ?

What is the current processing time-line for 190 applications ?

I can see few people from February and March have started to get Direct Grant Letters ? When April applicants can expect the good news... 

The wait is really so so difficult.. Need some lessons on patience !!

Cheers
Sid


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

sidhant.gupta1221 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have lodged my 190 Visa application in 1st week of April'18 and application status is still "Received".
> 
> ...


I need those lessons too! Lodged Mar 20th, exactly 9 weeks today (63days) and no contact yet. Really hoping DG will come in next 3-4 weeks!! I’ve seen some from early Feb getting theirs so fingers crossed!!! Good luck!


----------



## abh7nav89 (May 29, 2018)

For point 5 - 5. Roles and responsibilities Letter - for all companies for which you are claiming experience points, if the rnr letter is from HR then it is the best case 

*I have got experience letter from my past companies. will that do? or do I need to get separate RNR letter from all companies I have worked for?*


----------



## Soundmusic (Oct 3, 2017)

Dear experts,

I'm in the process of uploading the docs. Few doubts on the docs.

1. In the checklist given by our agent, no mention of Form 1221. Is the same mandatory?

2. Also, the checklist doesn't mention on the R&R Letter for the Main Applicant. Is the same NOT needed?

3. I'm planning to pay the Visa fee through my Visa Debit card. As per the following info found in Home Affairs, there is a surcharge of 0.98%. Is there any other additional charges like GST etc?
https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/visa/fees#tab-content-3

Can anyone answer these please !


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

*IED stamping questions*

Hi Experts,

I have a question regarding making an entry to Australia after the Grant.

Question: Is it mandatory for both the primary applicant and dependent to enter Australia before IED to activate visa.

In my case I would like to enter alone and activate the visa if there is a possibility as such. Can dependents come at a later date when we have concrete plans of moving to Australia permanently.

Regards,
Balaji K


----------



## ankur_fbd (Apr 5, 2018)

Soundmusic said:


> Dear experts,
> 
> I'm in the process of uploading the docs. Few doubts on the docs.
> 
> ...


Please post the checklist for feedback and also for help for other members.


----------



## Soundmusic (Oct 3, 2017)

ankur_fbd said:


> Please post the checklist for feedback and also for help for other members.



https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav...endent-visa-(subclass-189)-document-checklist


----------



## Soundmusic (Oct 3, 2017)

ankur_fbd said:


> Please post the checklist for feedback and also for help for other members.



http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...eoi-invitations-june-2017-a.html#post12541586

The checklist is included in the above link.


----------



## abhishekv (Oct 6, 2016)

kbjan26 said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I have a question regarding making an entry to Australia after the Grant.
> 
> ...


Each visa grantee does need to make the entry before IED.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

Soundmusic said:


> Dear experts,
> 
> I'm in the process of uploading the docs. Few doubts on the docs.
> 
> ...


1.They aren't mandatory but all members upload form 80 and 1221.

2.you could upload employment references which includes r&r,working hours,duration of work,full time/part time..etc.

3.no other chages

In general,upload as much as evidence for employment to be in the safe side.


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

kbjan26 said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I have a question regarding making an entry to Australia after the Grant.
> 
> ...


Yes,it's mandatory for all members in who got the grant to enter before the eid,
They can mark the entry and safety go back technically even spending one day in Australia.
But some get exemptions when eid come so soon


----------



## Vineethmarkonda (Oct 5, 2017)

Folks

PL let me know the procedure for Indian PCC.

I am in Singapore now.

Thanks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ashie (Sep 8, 2017)

HAP ID.. good to generate and get medical test done before getting an invite?


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

Ashie said:


> HAP ID.. good to generate and get medical test done before getting an invite?


I think it's better waiting until you get the invitation.


----------



## Ashie (Sep 8, 2017)

Hi.. i have 65 points for my 261313 code..
I submitted EOI on 7-july-2017.. expecting an invite in cming 2 months..(not sure though looking at current queue).. but i would b travelling abroad for project assignment for 6-8 months..
As there r chances tht i will get invite min in next 6 months, can i go ahead, create HAP id and get medicals done for me n my dependants? Also same for PCC?
If i do that, wht precautions i need to take after getting invite & before applying visa?


----------



## Ashie (Sep 8, 2017)

JASN2015 said:


> Ashie said:
> 
> 
> > HAP ID.. good to generate and get medical test done before getting an invite?
> ...


Thanks mate!


----------



## Ashie (Sep 8, 2017)

Any reference links to generate HAP ID for me and my dependants?
Also, do my spouse need to give any english test to prove though we r not claiming any points from spouse?


----------



## Soundmusic (Oct 3, 2017)

Hi,

I’ve taken an appointment at the Passport seva Kendra(PSK). Then went there with the passport. Since my passport was renewed a week before that, there was no police verification, and they handed over the PCC to me same day.

In normal cases, after your appointment at the PSK, the police verification will be done and the PCC will be issued from the PSK few days later.

However, since you are outside India, there should be an alternate way of getting the PCC, which I’m not sure of. Experts can help you in this. 

Thanks.




Vineethmarkonda said:


> Folks
> 
> PL let me know the procedure for Indian PCC.
> 
> ...


----------



## Soundmusic (Oct 3, 2017)

Hi,

If your spouse is planning to migrate with you and no points are claimed for spouse, a letter from university is required which states that the medium of Instruction for your spouse at the college was English.

No English test is mandatory.

Thanks.



Ashie said:


> Any reference links to generate HAP ID for me and my dependants?
> Also, do my spouse need to give any english test to prove though we r not claiming any points from spouse?


----------



## digitradar (May 8, 2018)

Hi experts,

Do we need to include Intermediate(10+2) in addition to Bachelors Degree in Education History? Since it states to input the details about tertiary education. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

digitradar said:


> Hi experts,
> 
> Do we need to include Intermediate(10+2) in addition to Bachelors Degree in Education History? Since it states to input the details about tertiary education.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


In which application are talking about brother


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

digitradar said:


> Hi experts,
> 
> Do we need to include Intermediate(10+2) in addition to Bachelors Degree in Education History? Since it states to input the details about tertiary education.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


No need


----------



## digitradar (May 8, 2018)

Thanks.

Do we need to upload Form-80 in 'Character Evidence of' section (Its being shown in the dropdown) or in 'Others'

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## rammesh99 (Dec 26, 2017)

Hi,

I have couple of queries, please help

1. Do we need to scan all pages of our passport at any point of time during PR process?
2. Does anyone know how to get Chinese PCC when we are out of China?


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

digitradar said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Do we need to upload Form-80 in 'Character Evidence of' section (Its being shown in the dropdown) or in 'Others'
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


I uploaded it in both sections as I had spare slots than wanted


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

rammesh99 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have couple of queries, please help
> 
> ...


1. Only first page including name,dob, (not all pages)

2.no idea


----------



## rammesh99 (Dec 26, 2017)

JASN2015 said:


> 1. Only first page including name,dob, (not all pages)
> 
> 2.no idea


Thanks very much @JASN2015

I worked in China for 2+ years but I worked on per-diem and got my salary in India, If I do not show this experience then will there be any problem? 

I was just thinking if I don't have to scan all Passport pages then it is better not to show this experience

One more query...me and my manger changed the company at the same time and worked in same project together in next company as well

If I have 2 reference letters from same manager for 2 companies then is it acceptable or do I need to have reference letters from 2 different persons for different companies?


----------



## perfect_devil (Feb 12, 2017)

rammesh99 said:


> Thanks very much @JASN2015
> 
> I worked in China for 2+ years but I worked on per-diem and got my salary in India, If I do not show this experience then will there be any problem?
> 
> ...


Don't hide any information from DIBP. If you want don't claim the points for that period/employer. Anyways you will need to provide PCC for China as well.
For the previous employer try to get the reference letter on the official letter head. You can use the reference letter for current employer given by your manager.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

rammesh99 said:


> Thanks very much @JASN2015
> 
> I worked in China for 2+ years but I worked on per-diem and got my salary in India, If I do not show this experience then will there be any problem?
> 
> ...


Better option ,a reference letter from HR for both companies,otherwise go for other options.


----------



## rammesh99 (Dec 26, 2017)

Thanks very much @perfect_devil and @JASN2015


----------



## rammesh99 (Dec 26, 2017)

Hi,

I have few of queries

1. My previous company address got changed now, do I need to check and include the latest address? I have old address in my offer letters

2.Two of my previous companies got acquired by another company including current company but all my offer letters and payslips are in my old company name, should I mention the old company name which is in my offer letter and then in brackets i have to mention the new name of the company? like XYZ Ltd (Now ABC Corp Ltd)

3. I do not have all the company payslips will they ask all company payslips? I have Form16's though

I just started drafting the reference letters, am planning to get all the reference letters done by next week

Your inputs will be great help


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

rammesh99 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have few of queries
> 
> ...


1.I don't think addresses play vital role in the drama, they can track the old company by using website/third-party evidence.

2 . I don't think you should mention those details,but no harm in disclosing them.

3.I suppose tax return evidence will suffice and you can only produce only what you have so try to get those otherwise you have nothing to do.if co will ask those,be ready with a fair answer.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rammesh99 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have few of queries
> 
> ...


1. It’s very important to give updated information of your employers.

2. It’s very important to link the old company to the new. Give evidence like letter from the company secretary confirming the same

3. Payslips are an overall part of the evidence. If some payslips are missing try to strengthen the evidence with other evidence. Moreover HR or account maintain records for long periods, you can ask them for the missing ones

Cheers


----------



## rammesh99 (Dec 26, 2017)

Thanks very much @JASN2015 and @newbienz, your inputs are of great help

I am applying for 261313 - Software Engineer, I am including my responsibilities which covers below points

Designs, develops, modifies, documents, tests, implements, installs and supports software applications and systems

Let me know if I am missing anything to cover as part of roles and resposibilities


----------



## ankur_fbd (Apr 5, 2018)

Hello All, 

I am an Indian national staying in Hong Kong for 2 years. I need to get the PCC for both India and Hong Kong. To get PCC for India while in Hong Kong, I need to go through "Counsel General of India in Hong Kong" but CGI has outsourced services to BLS-international. Now, when I visited BLS-International they are asking for following documents to issue PCC: 

*1.)* Proof that PCC is needed ( For eg in case applying for a different citizenship, we require checklist of the concerned embassy specifying the same)
>> Where can I get this kind of official checklist?

*2.)* Declaration from Home affairs dept that PCC is required (specifying the reason and the date up to which the PCC is required). 
>> How to get declaration from Home Affairs?

I have not yet received an invitation and I am collecting documents beforehand because PCC may take 3-4 weeks to receive. 
If anyone of you have faced similar situation in HK or elsewhere, please help. 

Regards, 
Ankur


----------



## Abul_bd (Mar 1, 2015)

newbienz said:


> rammesh99 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


Dear Newbienz,

1.Where and how to provide the new address as all the documents has the old address?

3. Instead of payslip are the annual income statement from company for income tax return, income tax return receipt and bank statement enough?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Abul_bd said:


> Dear Newbienz,
> 
> Where and how to provide the new address as all the documents has the old address?


At what stage of the process are you ?

Cheers


----------



## Abul_bd (Mar 1, 2015)

newbienz said:


> Abul_bd said:
> 
> 
> > Dear Newbienz,
> ...


invited.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Abul_bd said:


> invited.


When you are filling the application and other forms, give the new addresses and contact details of all the employers

Cheers


----------



## Abul_bd (Mar 1, 2015)

newbienz said:


> Abul_bd said:
> 
> 
> > invited.
> ...


Thanks a lot Sir. I have another confusion as below:

3. Instead of payslip are the annual income statement from company for income tax return, income tax return receipt and bank statement enough?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Abul_bd said:


> Dear Newbienz,
> 
> 1.Where and how to provide the new address as all the documents has the old address?
> 
> 3. Instead of payslip are the annual income statement from company for income tax return, income tax return receipt and bank statement enough?


Payslips are very important evidence.
You will have to convince the CO why you cannot provide them
Have you seriously tried to get the missing payslips from the HR or accounts department of the companies ?
They maintain records for several years as per rules 

But if after all efforts you cannot get the payslips, can’t help it
Pray that the CO will be satisfied with the supporting evidence

Cheers


----------



## Abul_bd (Mar 1, 2015)

newbienz said:


> Abul_bd said:
> 
> 
> > Dear Newbienz,
> ...


Thank you Sir. I don't have monthly pay slip. I have month wise salary and tax deduction at every month for the whole year at a single document. I don't know whether it wiil be considered as pay slip.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Abul_bd said:


> Thank you Sir. I don't have monthly pay slip. I have month wise salary and tax deduction at every month for the whole year at a single document. I don't know whether it wiil be considered as pay slip.


Something is better then nothing

To a great extent it is a salary slips as the CO can corroborate each months salary from it with the bank statement and the income tax papers

Cheers


----------



## Abul_bd (Mar 1, 2015)

newbienz said:


> Abul_bd said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you Sir. I don't have monthly pay slip. I have month wise salary and tax deduction at every month for the whole year at a single document. I don't know whether it wiil be considered as pay slip.
> ...


Thank you Sir.


----------



## au_pr (Jul 13, 2018)

Dear experts, I got invitation and I'm thinking to engage a mara agent to proceed further. My question is will I be able to login skillselect and view the update of my visa application time to time?


----------



## aryalbishna123 (Dec 30, 2017)

Hi any one onshore recently lodged 189 visa and got bridging visa c. I lodged my student visa and I am on bridging visa A . I loved my 189 visa but I haven’t got my bridging visa c I am sort of panicking. Can anyone help me!


----------



## sawtinnmaung (Jan 21, 2016)

au_pr said:


> Dear experts, I got invitation and I'm thinking to engage a mara agent to proceed further. My question is will I be able to login skillselect and view the update of my visa application time to time?


You can create IMMI account and manage your visa application through IMMI account.

While your agent is having their IMMI account to lodge your visa, you can also view or manage your visa application with your account.


----------



## 1688145 (Jun 3, 2018)

I have applied for a 189 (80 points) and 190 (85 points) with two different EOIs in auditor occupation. 
Anybody willing to have a second look on my application and comment on the likelihood of the invite? 
Thanks! 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

anujmundra said:


> I have applied for a 189 (80 points) and 190 (85 points) with two different EOIs in auditor occupation.
> Anybody willing to have a second look on my application and comment on the likelihood of the invite?
> Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


You can predict your own invite using Iscah website

http://www.iscah.com/eoi-invitation-estimates/

They are the most credible as per me

Cheers


----------



## 1688145 (Jun 3, 2018)

newbienz said:


> You can predict your own invite using Iscah website
> They are the most credible as per me
> 
> Cheers[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

anujmundra said:


> newbienz said:
> 
> 
> > You can predict your own invite using Iscah website
> ...


----------



## 1688145 (Jun 3, 2018)

newbienz said:


> anujmundra said:
> 
> 
> > Of course, they have to change
> ...


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

anujmundra said:


> newbienz said:
> 
> 
> > You can predict your own invite using Iscah website
> ...


----------



## Kevin Mutasa (Mar 24, 2018)

Basically, this whole process isnt predictable.

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

kevin mutasa said:


> basically, this whole process isnt predictable.
> 
> Sent from my sm-g610f using tapatalk


+100500!


----------



## ankur_fbd (Apr 5, 2018)

I am expecting an invitation tonight and I have prepared all documents (including India PCC) except medical and Hong Kong PCC. For Hong Kong PCC I visited the HK Police HQ and they require a letter from Australia DHA. On their website also they have mentioned the following: 
Letter of referral: You must firstly lodge your visa application and then obtain a letter of referral requesting the certificate from the Department office. This letter must be submitted when applying to the Hong Kong authorities.

Does it mean I must first PAY the visa fee and then obtain a letter of referral by writing an email to them? If yes, then where can I get their contact address? 

Also, how about medicals, for that also I should pay the fee and generate HAP ID ( I know I can generate HAP ID without paying the fee using health declaration, but considering I can get invitation tonight, what is recommended?).


----------



## rammesh99 (Dec 26, 2017)

Hi Friends,

I am about to send docs for ACS, below is the list of the documents I have prepared, can you please let me know if I am missing anything

1. Passport first and last page
2. Not attaching marriage certificate as my name did not changed
3. Consolidated Mark sheet
4. Degree Certificate
5. Provisional Certificate
6. Reference letters from all company managers
7. First and Last Payslips of current company
8. Experience Letters from previous companies
9. Relieving letters from previous company


Queries:

1. We should not include any offer letters right?
2. Do we need to include 10th and 12th mark sheets as well?
3. Do I need to include all my visa pages as well?

Thanks in advance for your help


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rammesh99 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I am about to send docs for ACS, below is the list of the documents I have prepared, can you please let me know if I am missing anything
> 
> ...


Recheck the list of documents required if you are providing reference letters

You are attaching extra documents which will only help in annoying the assessor

Attach only what is required, not one more, not one less

Cheers


----------



## rammesh99 (Dec 26, 2017)

Thanks @newbienz

In that case below list of documents should be fine I guess

1. Passport first and last page
2. Consolidated Mark sheet
3. Degree Certificate
4. Reference letters from all company managers
5. First and Last Payslips of current company
6. Experience Letters from previous companies
7. Relieving letters from previous company


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rammesh99 said:


> Thanks @newbienz
> 
> In that case below list of documents should be fine I guess
> 
> ...


5,6,7 is not required as you are submitting reference letters only

I am presuming that you are submitting only reference letter and not SDs for any employment including current and you are aware of the difference between the 2

Cheers


----------



## rammesh99 (Dec 26, 2017)

Thanks @newbienz

Yes, I am not submitting self declarations, I got the reference letters from my managers 

I checked ACS checklist ans it's mentioned as below

All third party Statutory Declarations or Affidavits must include only one of the following:

 Certified copy of Payslips – preferably first & last payslip
 Certified copy of Human Resource statement or Service Certificate
 Certified copy of Termination Letter with corresponding dates

I have one problem, My PDF doc size is more than 3 MB, not sure if I can split the documents are not, I will be submitting ACS assessment this weekend

I am hoping I will get a clarity once I create a login and start uploading the documents


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

rammesh99 said:


> Thanks @newbienz
> 
> Yes, I am not submitting self declarations, I got the reference letters from my managers
> 
> ...


if you are claiming points for employment, then better to upload all evidence you can to skip the CO contact.

Did you try to compress the PDF?


----------



## rammesh99 (Dec 26, 2017)

Thanks @andreyx108b

I thought we should not compress PDF files, can we do that and upload in ACS site?


----------



## sid1987 (Jul 18, 2018)

Referring to @newbienz post on mar 2017. My first company had a merger and they said they don’t have any documents for ex employees before 2014. However I managed to find payslips from 2011-2014, couldn’t manage for 2010. So should I write a cover letter for CO to understand my situation or what?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sid1987 said:


> Referring to @newbienz post on mar 2017. My first company had a merger and they said they don’t have any documents for ex employees before 2014. However I managed to find payslips from 2011-2014, couldn’t manage for 2010. So should I write a cover letter for CO to understand my situation or what?


Give your complete background and at what stage of the process you are 

Cheers


----------



## ankur_fbd (Apr 5, 2018)

Hi NB, 

Finally, I got my ITA today.
I created an IMMI account earlier for generating HAP IDs. Can I use the same account for lodging visa too?
Any cautions need to consider?


----------



## lagxen (May 21, 2017)

Hi I finally got my invitation, thanks for all members, you have provided me abundance helps and information to get through this.

I have a question, I put my employment information in EOI however I don't claim any point for employment as it wasn't enough, should I also include employment information in my application?

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## maxy2607 (Dec 16, 2017)

Hi All,

I got the invite, can you please tell me what are the next steps. I dont have the PCC or medicals done yet.

please guide according to the latest process.

Regards


----------



## Abhi (May 10, 2017)

maxy2607 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got the invite, can you please tell me what are the next steps. I dont have the PCC or medicals done yet.
> 
> ...


Congratulations, what's your ANZSCO code and points breakdown? 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## itssujan (Jul 28, 2013)

Can we submit the application without uploading the documents and do them later?


----------



## ahsen.m07 (Jun 25, 2018)

Hi guyz I am very new here just find this thread where everyone helping each other😊. And thanks for that!👍
I have a question if anybody humble enough to reply, I recently got 189 invite and losging a visa but i have studied 1 year in different uni and 2nd year in different uni. To complete 2 year master program and claim 5 points for immigration. My question is do I have to submit my last uni transcript or completion letter or both uni’s transcripts ? Thanks please somebody help me in this?


----------



## ksr229 (May 29, 2018)

Hi,

I got my invitation yesterday, need some information, regarding the medicals, at what stage should it be done, before visa lodge or after. 

All my docs except medicals are ready, could the senior members suggest best approach from here. 

Regards


----------



## newyearoldme (May 21, 2018)

itssujan said:


> Can we submit the application without uploading the documents and do them later?


Can anyone clarify that? I just want to pay the fees and slowly updating all of my documents


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

ankur_fbd said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Finally, I got my ITA today.
> I created an IMMI account earlier for generating HAP IDs. Can I use the same account for lodging visa too?
> Any cautions need to consider?


yes you can


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

ksr229 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got my invitation yesterday, need some information, regarding the medicals, at what stage should it be done, before visa lodge or after.
> 
> ...


DHA recommend to do medicals before lodging the visa and most members follow the same.


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

newyearoldme said:


> Can anyone clarify that? I just want to pay the fees and slowly updating all of my documents


previously (before 1st july 2018), we submit the visa application and pay the visa fee then only we can upload the documents.

the invitations after July, document uploading process should be done prior to lodging/paying stage but you can ignore and upload later by giving a reason AFAIK,
but following what DHA recommend is the best option.


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

ahsen.m07 said:


> Hi guyz I am very new here just find this thread where everyone helping each other😊. And thanks for that!👍
> I have a question if anybody humble enough to reply, I recently got 189 invite and losging a visa but i have studied 1 year in different uni and 2nd year in different uni. To complete 2 year master program and claim 5 points for immigration. My question is do I have to submit my last uni transcript or completion letter or both uni’s transcripts ? Thanks please somebody help me in this?


Is the master degree your basic qualification for you nominated occupation ?
AFAIK, evern though you studied at 2 uni. it would be one course so I think you should upload all the transcripts


----------



## maxy2607 (Dec 16, 2017)

nabhilash said:


> Congratulations, what's your ANZSCO code and points breakdown?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


ICT Security - 

Age - 30
PTE -20
Exp - 5
Edu - 15
total - 70


----------



## ksr229 (May 29, 2018)

Hi,

a quick question, do/should I get a fresh statutory declaration to show relevant experience in my current company in order to submit along with the 189 Application, as I had gotten it done for ACS in Nov 2017? 

Regards.


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

ksr229 said:


> Hi,
> 
> a quick question, do/should I get a fresh statutory declaration to show relevant experience in my current company in order to submit along with the 189 Application, as I had gotten it done for ACS in Nov 2017?
> 
> Regards.


fresh reference from the HR will be the best option


----------



## ahsen.m07 (Jun 25, 2018)

Yes its my nominated degree, I will upload both transcripts then. Thanks for the reply 👍



JASN2015 said:


> ahsen.m07 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guyz I am very new here just find this thread where everyone helping each other😊. And thanks for that!👍
> ...


----------



## sahil804 (Dec 20, 2016)

Hi all,

I got my invite on 11 april, till today I am done with pcc, but I have not yet started with apply to visa as I am still arranging my docs( like previous employer salary slips). I need to know If there is any timeline which I need to follow ?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## qazx (Jul 12, 2018)

Hi i need urgent help . 

When i submited an EOI for 189 i was single but now i am in a de facto relationship with my girlfriend. 

My visa application has just started. 

Do you think i should declare this while applying now ? I plan to apply for a partner visa for her after an year or so. 

I dont plan to get a partner visa for her right now but i just want to declare that i do have a perspective partner which may immigrate later. 

Right now obviously i don't have proofs of one year residing together as well. We may have that when we apply for a partner visa later. 

But as of now can i declare that i am in a de facto relationship with someone ?


----------



## p4karthikeyan (Feb 21, 2018)

sahil804 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I got my invite on 11 april, till today I am done with pcc, but I have not yet started with apply to visa as I am still arranging my docs( like previous employer salary slips). I need to know If there is any timeline which I need to follow ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Did you get the 189 invite? Unfortunately, you have only 60 days to accept the invite  Did you try to login to the site and check if you still have the option to 'Apply for visa' or equivalent?


----------



## Immigrantno1 (Jul 22, 2018)

sahil804 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I got my invite on 11 april, till today I am done with pcc, but I have not yet started with apply to visa as I am still arranging my docs( like previous employer salary slips). I need to know If there is any timeline which I need to follow ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Hi Sahil,

As per DHA website:

If you are invited to apply for a visa you will receive an invitation from SkillSelect. You will then have 60 days from the date of invitation to make a valid visa application online before the invitation expires.

Applications received outside of this timeframe will not be valid and you will need to wait for a further invitation before being eligible to make an application. The online visa application system will use information from your EOI, therefore you do not need to re-enter some information already provided.

You must provide evidence to support your claims with your visa application. Health and character requirements will be assessed and requested during the visa application stage.

Please be aware if you do not make a valid visa application after receiving two invitations, your EOI will be removed from SkillSelect.

Thanks and Regards


----------



## Immigrantno1 (Jul 22, 2018)

qazx said:


> Hi i need urgent help .
> 
> When i submited an EOI for 189 i was single but now i am in a de facto relationship with my girlfriend.
> 
> ...


Hi sir,

You must go through below link and as per it you will have to submit form 1022. Also i will suggest to consult your consultant you applied through or a senior person on EF. But as per DHA this is what it mentions : tell us changes tab needs to be accessed.


https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/visa-1/189-


Thanks and Regards


----------



## sahil804 (Dec 20, 2016)

Immigrantno1 said:


> Hi Sahil,
> 
> As per DHA website:
> 
> ...


Sorry it was a typo, actually got invite on 11 aug, but somehow I am not able to arrange all salary slips of my previous 2 employers(have 3 months only for both).

What should I do in such case.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Immigrantno1 (Jul 22, 2018)

sahil804 said:


> Sorry it was a typo, actually got invite on 11 aug, but somehow I am not able to arrange all salary slips of my previous 2 employers(have 3 months only for both).
> 
> What should I do in such case.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Hi Sahil,
You should have most of these documents for any work experience- pay slips (preferred starting and ending, few in b/w) , bank statement, offer letter, appointment letter, redesignation/appraisal letter if any, resignation letter, rnr letter, SD if applicable.

Thanks and Regards.


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

sahil804 said:


> hi all,
> 
> i got my invite on 11 april, till today i am done with pcc, but i have not yet started with apply to visa as i am still arranging my docs( like previous employer salary slips). I need to know if there is any timeline which i need to follow ?
> 
> Sent from my sm-g930f using tapatalk


60 days from the day you get invited


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

sahil804 said:


> Sorry it was a typo, actually got invite on 11 aug, but somehow I am not able to arrange all salary slips of my previous 2 employers(have 3 months only for both).
> 
> What should I do in such case.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


You can lodge the visa by paying fee with the documents which you already have then do upload missing docs later.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Guys, can I do my medical in UAE and my spouse medical in India? Will it be a problem in the future? If yes, the same immiaccount can be used or two accounts should be opened? Or from the same account we can do the medical in two countries?
Helps appreciated


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

josygeorge000 said:


> Guys, can I do my medical in UAE and my spouse medical in India? Will it be a problem in the future? If yes, the same immiaccount can be used or two accounts should be opened? Or from the same account we can do the medical in two countries?
> Helps appreciated


No issue,

you can use the same immiaccout for medicals and for visa too.
you just need to send the referral letter (HAP ID) to your wife.
The account you generate the HAP is immaterial


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

JASN2015 said:


> No issue,
> 
> you can use the same immiaccout for medicals and for visa too.
> you just need to send the referral letter (HAP ID) to your wife.
> The account you generate the HAP is immaterial


So that does mean.
I can include her as my dependent in my account and then when HAP ID generates I can do medical here and she can do medical in India as well right?
Small doubt. Will she has the same HAP ID as me or she will have separate HAP ID even if she is my dependent?


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

josygeorge000 said:


> So that does mean.
> I can include her as my dependent in my account and then when HAP ID generates I can do medical here and she can do medical in India as well right?
> Small doubt. Will she has the same HAP ID as me or she will have separate HAP ID even if she is my dependent?


I can include her as my dependent in my account and then when HAP ID generates I can do medical here and she can do medical in India as well right?* YES , 100% correct* 


Will she has the same HAP ID as me or she will have separate HAP ID even if she is my dependent? *HAP is a unique one,,,you get one HAP and wife get separate one *

Note : In the visa application after the invite, one location for you to enter your HAP and another location for spouse's HAP


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

JASN2015 said:


> I can include her as my dependent in my account and then when HAP ID generates I can do medical here and she can do medical in India as well right?* YES , 100% correct*
> 
> 
> Will she has the same HAP ID as me or she will have separate HAP ID even if she is my dependent? *HAP is a unique one,,,you get one HAP and wife get separate one *
> ...


A great relief man. Thanks. BTW It costs 1200aed(20000INR) in Dubai and 6000 inr in India. Huge difference.


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

josygeorge000 said:


> A great relief man. Thanks. BTW It costs 1200aed(20000INR) in Dubai and 6000 inr in India. Huge difference.


ohh,, more than 3 times than in India ? (for a X-ray ,HIV test )
In Sri lanka its about 150 AUD  per person


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

jasn2015 said:


> ohh,, more than 3 times than in india ? (for a x-ray ,hiv test :d)
> in sri lanka its about 150 aud  per person


yeah man, may be the hospital is having london hospital as the name.


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

josygeorge000 said:


> yeah man, may be the hospital is having london hospital as the name.


yes ,,it should be the reason as I cant see any reason other than that 

and You know for newborns (below 2 years of age) ,,they just see the baby and charge 100 $


----------



## qazx (Jul 12, 2018)

After getting an Australian PR is there any time after which i can sponser someone as a partner and apply for a partner visa ? Or can i do it even after immediately becoming a australian PR ?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

qazx said:


> After getting an Australian PR is there any time after which i can sponser someone as a partner and apply for a partner visa ? Or can i do it even after immediately becoming a australian PR ?


According to DHA, you just need proof that you usually live in Australia, see:

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav...pporting/Pages/partner/sponsor-documents.aspx

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav...pporting/Pages/partner/sponsor-documents.aspx

From observations on other forums, I've seen "55 days" thrown around - not sure if that is accurate.


----------



## qazx (Jul 12, 2018)

Pretty isotonic , thank you for your answer . 

Can you please also let me know if anyone can register a relationship in NSW or VIC ? 

Or do both the partners need to live in Australia to do so ? 

Can i register a relationship if i live in Australia and my partner lives outside in some other country ? 

Thanks


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

qazx said:


> Pretty isotonic , thank you for your answer .
> 
> Can you please also let me know if anyone can register a relationship in NSW or VIC ?
> 
> ...


You would have to check each states requirements mate, in the ACT only one of the two has to be a resident of the ACT.

Looks like it is the same for NSW / VIC - but I would go through all the eligibility criteria:

NSW - https://www.service.nsw.gov.au/transaction/apply-register-relationship-nsw

VIC - https://www.bdm.vic.gov.au/marriages-and-relationships/register-a-domestic-relationship


----------



## ahsen.m07 (Jun 25, 2018)

Hi guyz thanks for the great help here, I want to ask can i lodge the PR visa 189 and upload the police certificate of my home country later or is that most important to upload PCC when lodging the visa because PCC is taking 2 weeks to arrive here and i have to do the medical as well? 
I would really appreciate help! Thanks


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

ahsen.m07 said:


> Hi guyz thanks for the great help here, I want to ask can i lodge the PR visa 189 and upload the police certificate of my home country later or is that most important to upload PCC when lodging the visa because PCC is taking 2 weeks to arrive here and i have to do the medical as well?
> I would really appreciate help! Thanks


The best thing is to upload all when lodging the visa (including medicals). but you can upload docs and do medicals later on after visa lodging. 
Have you already got invited for 189 ? 
good luck


----------



## ahsen.m07 (Jun 25, 2018)

Thanks for your reply, Yes I got invited in the last round at 70 points but waiting for my police certificate, i am in a dilemma that if i could lodge the visa with all my docs and upload police certificate of my home country later after a week in the mean time when i lodge the visa, my hap id will get generated and i could do the medical? Thanks




JASN2015 said:


> ahsen.m07 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guyz thanks for the great help here, I want to ask can i lodge the PR visa 189 and upload the police certificate of my home country later or is that most important to upload PCC when lodging the visa because PCC is taking 2 weeks to arrive here and i have to do the medical as well?
> ...


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

ahsen.m07 said:


> Thanks for your reply, Yes I got invited in the last round at 70 points but waiting for my police certificate, i am in a dilemma that if i could lodge the visa with all my docs and upload police certificate of my home country later after a week in the mean time when i lodge the visa, my hap id will get generated and i could do the medical? Thanks


Congrats for your invite for 189
Yes, now you can open a IMMIACCOUNT , generate a HAP ID and do your medicals in a approved medical center by DHA before lodging the visa (you can use the same immiaccout which was used to arrange your medicals).
you can upload PCC after lodging the visa application once its received


----------



## ahsen.m07 (Jun 25, 2018)

Thanks so much really appreciate your help!



JASN2015 said:


> ahsen.m07 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for your reply, Yes I got invited in the last round at 70 points but waiting for my police certificate, i am in a dilemma that if i could lodge the visa with all my docs and upload police certificate of my home country later after a week in the mean time when i lodge the visa, my hap id will get generated and i could do the medical? Thanks
> ...


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

ahsen.m07 said:


> Thanks so much really appreciate your help!


good luck bro


----------



## qazx (Jul 12, 2018)

I just checked up with a MARA agent , they say if you are mentioning a de facto non migrating partner then in that case you are not required to prove your relationship right now. Just health and pcc would be required. The proof of a relationship would be required later when you apply for a partner visa . Is that correct ?


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

qazx said:


> I just checked up with a MARA agent , they say if you are mentioning a de facto non migrating partner then in that case you are not required to prove your relationship right now. Just health and pcc would be required. The proof of a relationship would be required later when you apply for a partner visa . Is that correct ?


Yes, As long as your partner is NOT migrating with you,, you agents is correct.


----------



## qazx (Jul 12, 2018)

JASN2015 said:


> qazx said:
> 
> 
> > I just checked up with a MARA agent , they say if you are mentioning a de facto non migrating partner then in that case you are not required to prove your relationship right now. Just health and pcc would be required. The proof of a relationship would be required later when you apply for a partner visa . Is that correct ?
> ...


Thanks JASN2015 😃


----------



## qazx (Jul 12, 2018)

JASN2015 said:


> qazx said:
> 
> 
> > I just checked up with a MARA agent , they say if you are mentioning a de facto non migrating partner then in that case you are not required to prove your relationship right now. Just health and pcc would be required. The proof of a relationship would be required later when you apply for a partner visa . Is that correct ?
> ...


https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav...cuments-for-non-migrating-family-members.aspx

Hi but in the Doha website it is mentioned that for non migrating partner relationship proof would be required. What to believe now ? MARA agent says otherwise ? 

Please help 

I want to mention a non migrating De Facto partner on my application


----------



## luvjd (Aug 10, 2017)

qazx said:


> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav...cuments-for-non-migrating-family-members.aspx
> 
> Hi but in the Doha website it is mentioned that for non migrating partner relationship proof would be required. What to believe now ? MARA agent says otherwise ?
> 
> ...


You should always follow what is mentioned in the official DOHA website. CO has every right to ask for relationship document if it is part of the "required documents" list.


----------



## qazx (Jul 12, 2018)

luvjd said:


> qazx said:
> 
> 
> > https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav...cuments-for-non-migrating-family-members.aspx
> ...


What happens if i mention a Non migrating de facto partner but not able to convince the CO in case it asks for proofs ? 

What will happen to the main applicant in that case? 

Can i then remove the name of the partner?


----------



## qazx (Jul 12, 2018)

Can anyone please clarify one thing. 

If i add a " Non migrating De-Facto partner" and then not able to convince case officer about my relationship then what happens to my application ? 

Is the whole application rejected or can i then remove the Non Migrating De Facto Partner ? 
Please help


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

qazx said:


> Can anyone please clarify one thing.
> 
> If i add a " Non migrating De-Facto partner" and then not able to convince case officer about my relationship then what happens to my application ?
> 
> ...


You will be unable to live with doubt so best thing is to Not mention her on your application and, you could still apply for a partner visa latter after your grant.


----------



## qazx (Jul 12, 2018)

Hi Jasn actually just wanted to be sure that in case i add someone as a non migrating partner and even if the CO asks for proofs and is nor satisfied. In that case would i still have the option to remove her name or will it lead ro rejection of the complete application


JASN2015 said:


> You will be unable to live with doubt so best thing is to Not mention her on your application and, you could still apply for a partner visa latter after your grant.


Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

qazx said:


> Hi Jasn actually just wanted to be sure that in case i add someone as a non migrating partner and even if the CO asks for proofs and is nor satisfied. In that case would i still have the option to remove her name or will it lead ro rejection of the complete application
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


In that case, application will NOT be rejected even though you have no option to remove her from the application (I don't know you can remove her from INCORRECT ANSWER OPTION IN your immiaccount) as CO has no reason to reject your application because your partner is NOT migrating with you.

Finally, all the decision is with CO's discretion.
Just post here and ask others opinion too.


https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...y-2-bits-google-page-ranking-journey-423.html

And, if you have a plan her to live with you in Australia, you could make evidence for the migration purposes


----------



## qazx (Jul 12, 2018)

Thanka JASN , actually the thing is that my MARA agent has just asked me to mention de facto since it will help later when i apply for a partner visa .i have many proofs like bank transfers since last 5 years , nominees on bank account , calls , messages etc. But the only thing is that we live in different cities due to our job . So my agent suggest we should mention as a de facto since it will be in sync with when we apply for partner visa later on and he said right now they wont ask for proofs since you are not migrating. So i was concerned that even if they do and i provide whatever i have except staying together ....and the co is not convinced then the max he can do is remove the non migrating partner and it should not affect the main applicant of 189. This is my only concern.


JASN2015 said:


> In that case, application will NOT be rejected even though you have no option to remove her from the application (I don't know you can remove her from INCORRECT ANSWER OPTION IN your immiaccount) as CO has no reason to reject your application because your partner is NOT migrating with you.
> 
> Finally, all the decision is with CO's discretion.
> Just post here and ask others opinion too.
> ...


Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

qazx said:


> Thanka JASN , actually the thing is that my MARA agent has just asked me to mention de facto since it will help later when i apply for a partner visa .i have many proofs like bank transfers since last 5 years , nominees on bank account , calls , messages etc. But the only thing is that we live in different cities due to our job . So my agent suggest we should mention as a de facto since it will be in sync with when we apply for partner visa later on and he said right now they wont ask for proofs since you are not migrating. So i was concerned that even if they do and i provide whatever i have except staying together ....and the co is not convinced then the max he can do is remove the non migrating partner and it should not affect the main applicant of 189. This is my only concern.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


If I were you, I would include her in my application as your agent recommended. You have no reason to worry because you have plenty of evidence regarding your relationship. So why that much fear bro, you have evidence as well if CO ask


----------



## qazx (Jul 12, 2018)

JASN2015 said:


> qazx said:
> 
> 
> > Thanka JASN , actually the thing is that my MARA agent has just asked me to mention de facto since it will help later when i apply for a partner visa .i have many proofs like bank transfers since last 5 years , nominees on bank account , calls , messages etc. But the only thing is that we live in different cities due to our job . So my agent suggest we should mention as a de facto since it will be in sync with when we apply for partner visa later on and he said right now they wont ask for proofs since you are not migrating. So i was concerned that even if they do and i provide whatever i have except staying together ....and the co is not convinced then the max he can do is remove the non migrating partner and it should not affect the main applicant of 189. This is my only concern.
> ...


Yes man , apart from living together i have plenty of evidences . Bank transfers regularly as old as 2012. 😞


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

qazx said:


> Yes man , apart from living together i have plenty of evidences . Bank transfers regularly as old as 2012. 😞


So don't be afraid, do include her in the application most probably co may NOT ask,in case he ask,you have many to produce.


----------



## ahsen.m07 (Jun 25, 2018)

Hi guyz I really need help in one of my questions filing PR application under previous residence countries it says “Have any of the applicants lived in a country other than the primary applicant's usual country of residence?”
1) There is no timeline given so does it mean since birth or last 10 years?
2) I am the only applicant so does this statement includes me as well?
3) Do I have to list all my trips overseas and for how long 1 trip be considered living in a country?

Please Need help and advice as i am totally stuck here! Thanks


----------



## sahil804 (Dec 20, 2016)

I don't have my last name in any of the document, but one of my employer had put last name in salary slips, offer letter and in the other two employers it is just first name. In all my documents, like passport I have just first name.

I need to know in form 80, there is one question: if you ever known by any other name. What should I put there ?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

ahsen.m07 said:


> Hi guyz I really need help in one of my questions filing PR application under previous residence countries it says “Have any of the applicants lived in a country other than the primary applicant's usual country of residence?”
> 1) There is no timeline given so does it mean since birth or last 10 years?
> 2) I am the only applicant so does this statement includes me as well?
> 3) Do I have to list all my trips overseas and for how long 1 trip be considered living in a country?
> ...


In 190 there is a similar question, and if you tick yes it asks for the last permanent address. 

1 - I filled it from birth, but it is the last permanent address. 

2 - yes is my understanding.

3 - I listed only "usual countries of residence" - so not for example student exchange programs or temporary work postings. 

My immiaccount said those on student visas, their usual country of residence would be their home country. 

So it doesn't depend on length per se but reason for travel, and if it isn't for permanent migration, then it isn't a usual country of residence in my opinion.


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

*How to anticipate CO contact ?*

Hi Expats/Experts,

I lodged my visa on July 2nd 2018 after which my child was born on July 30th 2018.
I obtained birth certificate and passport for my child which I uploaded in the application today along with Form 1022 in order for the CO to facilitate to add my child to the application.

Should I intimate the department about my new child addition ?

My wife's medicals is also pending since she could not do due to her pregnancy. Now that I anticipate CO to add my child and generate HAP ID , I intend to do medicals for my wife along with my child.


----------



## luvjd (Aug 10, 2017)

kbjan26 said:


> Hi Expats/Experts,
> 
> I lodged my visa on July 2nd 2018 after which my child was born on July 30th 2018.
> I obtained birth certificate and passport for my child which I uploaded in the application today along with Form 1022 in order for the CO to facilitate to add my child to the application.
> ...


Uploading form 1022 is intimating the department of the newborn. You just need to wait for the CO to come back with next steps.


----------



## Sanjiv1985 (Feb 4, 2018)

Hi,

Do we need Functional English letter proof from college for spouse (additional applicant), even when I am not claiming any partner points?

Please suggest. Thanks!


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

Sanjiv1985 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Do we need Functional English letter proof from college for spouse (additional applicant), even when I am not claiming any partner points?
> 
> Please suggest. Thanks!


Yes, as long as you include her in your application as migrating family member, spouse, she need to have functional English.


----------



## Sanjiv1985 (Feb 4, 2018)

Thanks for the info JASN2015.. 🙂



JASN2015 said:


> Sanjiv1985 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


----------



## Sanjiv1985 (Feb 4, 2018)

Hi All,

One more query:
My wife has successfully completed her 12th Standard studies (English Medium). So, in case she provides for a letter (of English Medium) from her educational institution, she will be eligible for Secondary applicant with functional english?

Or, is graduation absolutely necessary for her, in addition to functional english?

Please suggest.


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

Sanjiv1985 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> One more query:
> My wife has successfully completed her 12th Standard studies (English Medium). So, in case she provides for a letter (of English Medium) from her educational institution, she will be eligible for Secondary applicant with functional english?
> ...


Your partner only need functional English with other relationship evidence for migrating with you ( no need to be a graduate)


----------



## meticulous1986 (Jun 11, 2018)

Hi All,

I have a query related to proof of employment from previous employers. I have Form 16 and Bank Statement for all the years, but somehow i dont any pay slip for some of the years.

Is it mandatory to upload payslips? Can the above two alternatives suffice?

Please suggest because my previous companies have been acquired and its not possible to retrieve old payslips.

Regards,
Meticulous86


Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Hi friends,

Is it possible to get Indian PCC from Dubai, through Indian consulate or should I go to India for PCC?. I have read somewhere that I need to get the PCC from the passport kendra in the area where my passport is issued. And anyone know the process of application? Can I go directly with consulate or should I go with BLS international?


----------



## qazx (Jul 12, 2018)

meticulous1986 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a query related to proof of employment from previous employers. I have Form 16 and Bank Statement for all the years, but somehow i dont any pay slip for some of the years.
> 
> ...


You can upload the bank statements of those months and highlight the salary transfers into your account


----------



## Immigrantno1 (Jul 22, 2018)

josygeorge000 said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> Is it possible to get Indian PCC from Dubai, through Indian consulate or should I go to India for PCC?. I have read somewhere that I need to get the PCC from the passport kendra in the area where my passport is issued. And anyone know the process of application? Can I go directly with consulate or should I go with BLS international?


Hi sir 

To obtain please approach BLS International, UAE with required documents in the below link

http://www.blsindiavisa-uae.com/passport/Police-Clearance-Certificate.php


To obtain clearance from Consulate of Dubai, we have to get the documents verified at BLS and later approach Consulate.

Once we get the clearance from consulate, resubmit all the documents at BLS center.
Process will take 2 weeks.

Thanks and Regards


----------



## meticulous1986 (Jun 11, 2018)

qazx said:


> You can upload the bank statements of those months and highlight the salary transfers into your account


Thanks a lot qazx for your suggestion...

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## sahil804 (Dec 20, 2016)

Hi all, I have got new passport 1 year before as I have added spouse name.

There is a question in form 80, what happened to this document

I have mentioned answer as other and gave reason.

Next question has details about that passport, in that there is a question for date of expiry ?

My answer should be actual date of expiry or the date it cancelled.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

sahil804 said:


> Hi all, I have got new passport 1 year before as I have added spouse name.
> 
> There is a question in form 80, what happened to this document
> 
> ...


I would mention the actual date of expiry


----------



## sahil804 (Dec 20, 2016)

189 visa:

Does anyone knows where we need to add partner qualifications and work experience certificates ?

There is no tab for it.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## ronniesg (May 29, 2018)

Hi guys,

I have received my 189 invite today (2613*, 75 pts). Need some advice to lodge my application.

1. Do I need to create a new ImmiAccount to lodge my application? Or can I use the one that I've already used for a tourist visa application last year?

2. I understand that I can generate HAP IDs for myself, spouse and child once I login to this new/old ImmiAccount. But do I need to submit all docs and complete my application before I can do so?

3. I am still waiting for my bank statements relevant to a specific employer (for 3 year period out of 12 years), so can I upload these at a later time i.e. after I submit my application?

4. Can I go ahead and pay the application fee before submitting any pending documents (supplimentary ones like bank statements) and completing medicals?


Thanks in advance for your inputs.



Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

You can do and submit then you have to wait for the CO to ask for the documents


----------



## csdhan (Apr 27, 2018)

ronniesg said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have received my 189 invite today (2613*, 75 pts). Need some advice to lodge my application.
> 
> ...


Replies in bold.


----------



## derik2020 (May 29, 2017)

Experts, with the new immi web interface, where shall I upload the form 1221?








-


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

derik2020 said:


> Experts, with the new immi web interface, where shall I upload the form 1221?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, I uploaded it under the Character Evidence section (also put my PCC's and Resume there too).

BTW your signature says 189 invite on 11 November - did you mean 11 September?


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

ronniesg said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have received my 189 invite today (2613*, 75 pts). Need some advice to lodge my application.
> 
> ...


1. You can use either old or a new, but I personally recommend to use a new one,,

2. You can do medicals by submitting a medical application and generating HAP ID first and then do upload docs and pay the fee this is what DHA also recommend ( now you can do medicals upfront only for 189 but if you still want to do medicals later,,its also fine ) 

3. Yes ,you can

4. Yes , its also possible 

good luck


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

derik2020 said:


> Experts, with the new immi web interface, where shall I upload the form 1221?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations brother,finally you got, very happy for you,,GOOD LUCK FOR YOUR FUTURE PROCESS AND GRANT.

amazing you got it in NOVEMBER 2018


----------



## farooq41 (Mar 17, 2018)

Hi Tony and other experienced gentlemen, Need help while filling National identity card(aadhaar) in immi. what should i put in family and given name for national idntity card while filling my health declarations in immi. In my aadhaar card name is X S/O Y. And in my passport i only have given name which is X and no surname. Kindly suggest. Help link from immi for national id card name filling: https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/help-text/eplus/Pages/elp-h0020.aspx


----------



## ronniesg (May 29, 2018)

csdhan said:


> Replies in bold.





JASN2015 said:


> 1. You can use either old or a new, but I personally recommend to use a new one,,
> 
> 2. You can do medicals by submitting a medical application and generating HAP ID first and then do upload docs and pay the fee this is what DHA also recommend ( now you can do medicals upfront only for 189 but if you still want to do medicals later,,its also fine )
> 
> ...


Thank you csdhan and JASN2015.

I am yet to receive a 3-year period bank statements from one of the banks, hence the question around delaying the upload of that specific statement.

Just to clarify, I have all other supporting employment evidence documents(payslips, employment letters, tax statements) for the 10+ years relevant experience duration.

Do you think I should do my medicals using 'My health declarations' (while I wait for these additional bank statements), and then lodge the application at once?


----------



## ronniesg (May 29, 2018)

ronniesg said:


> Thank you csdhan and JASN2015.
> 
> I am yet to receive a 3-year period bank statements from one of the banks, hence the question around delaying the upload of that specific statement.
> 
> ...


Hello,

Can anyone advice on this please?


Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

ronniesg said:


> Thank you csdhan and JASN2015.
> 
> I am yet to receive a 3-year period bank statements from one of the banks, hence the question around delaying the upload of that specific statement.
> 
> ...


Yes because that way you will have a 100% complete application in one sitting thereby reducing the chances of a CO contact.


----------



## AsterixArmorica (Apr 2, 2018)

*The form has changed since July this year, few previous responses are not correct. Check inline*

1. Do I need to create a new ImmiAccount to lodge my application? Or can I use the one that I've already used for a tourist visa application last year?
*Yes, you can, you can start immigration form by downloading/linking data from skill select account*

2. I understand that I can generate HAP IDs for myself, spouse and child once I login to this new/old ImmiAccount. But do I need to submit all docs and complete my application before I can do so?
*Yes, you can. You can generate HAP anytime. *


3. I am still waiting for my bank statements relevant to a specific employer (for 3 year period out of 12 years), so can I upload these at a later time i.e. after I submit my application?
*The form has a set of compulsory documents, that you need to submit, prior to submission of fees.
Login to immi account fill the form, at very end you get a list of compulsory documents. 
You can keep uploading documents after fees paid, but only in "Other Document Section"*

4. Can I go ahead and pay the application fee before submitting any pending documents (supplimentary ones like bank statements) and completing medicals?
*Once compulsory documents like PCC, Passport, Employment proof (at least one), form 80 etc. you can do that*




ronniesg said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have received my 189 invite today (2613*, 75 pts). Need some advice to lodge my application.
> 
> ...


----------



## ronniesg (May 29, 2018)

AsterixArmorica said:


> *The form has changed since July this year, few previous responses are not correct. Check inline*
> 
> 1. Do I need to create a new ImmiAccount to lodge my application? Or can I use the one that I've already used for a tourist visa application last year?
> *Yes, you can, you can start immigration form by downloading/linking data from skill select account*
> ...


Thanks mate

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## derik2020 (May 29, 2017)

JASN2015 said:


> Congratulations brother,finally you got, very happy for you,,GOOD LUCK FOR YOUR FUTURE PROCESS AND GRANT.
> 
> amazing you got it in NOVEMBER 2018


*Finally, yeah mate, I'm really happy. Now it's time for the long trip of 'wait' until I get the grant lane:lane:*


----------



## Rohit09 (Aug 23, 2018)

Hi guys, I've attached all required documents but its still prompting me to "Not all required evidence has been provided. The department strongly recommends that all required evidence be provided before submitting to assist in processing the application. Explain why evidence cannot be provided at this time"

This shows when i click the next button Can someone please help? what should i do?

*UPDATE: It worked fine after 10 mins*


----------



## surajgarg (Jul 30, 2018)

Hi All,
I received my ITA for SC189 in the September round (finally!). Can someone tell me how do I apply for India PCC in the UK?
Thanks!


----------



## missionaus18 (Nov 22, 2017)

Hi All,

I got my passport renewed ,so can you please let me know how to update DIBP as I already have the PR and in approx how many days will DIBP update the new passport details and will they send the PR granted email again with the new passport details?

Thanks!!


----------



## Osi81 (Jan 10, 2017)

missionaus18 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got my passport renewed ,so can you please let me know how to update DIBP as I already have the PR and in approx how many days will DIBP update the new passport details and will they send the PR granted email again with the new passport details?
> 
> Thanks!!


Just go to your immiaccount and there is a link to update details. Choose to update passport details and input your new passport details. You will receive an email of application received only.
After that you can get the myVEVO application and do a check with your PR grant number and your new passport number. It will show up once they updated it. Just done mine and it was done next working day

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## coffee_holic (May 10, 2018)

Hi all, 

About bank statements, should I print all IN/OUT transactions for 10 years as I claimed 10 years experience ? It is too long. Could I print only IN transactions with highlighting salary transaction ?

Thanks so much.


----------



## Taanman2 (Sep 25, 2018)

The upload section of the 189 application specifies in "?" help sections that certified copies of certain documents are needed. 

In the case of ACS skills assessment - they only email you the skills assessment document. AFAIK, a signed document cannot be certified if it's a printed copy being certified. 

Does anyone know if it's ok to just upload the ACS skills assessment without getting it certified?


----------



## scorpion24 (Mar 13, 2017)

Taanman2 said:


> The upload section of the 189 application specifies in "?" help sections that certified copies of certain documents are needed.
> 
> In the case of ACS skills assessment - they only email you the skills assessment document. AFAIK, a signed document cannot be certified if it's a printed copy being certified.
> 
> Does anyone know if it's ok to just upload the ACS skills assessment without getting it certified?


yes. It does not need to be certified. Upload the soft copy you received as it is!!!


----------



## Taanman2 (Sep 25, 2018)

scorpion24 said:


> yes. It does not need to be certified. Upload the soft copy you received as it is!!!


Thanks - saw some other threads with this same question. It's just not very clearly stated anywhere. 

Uploading as is without certifying; would you also extend this to other documents as long as they are in colour? Hope others have done this and had no issues.


----------



## panne05 (Mar 7, 2018)

Hi,

I have received positive assessment for me ANZSCO code 261313 (Software Engineer).
I want to apply for EOI with my wife with additional 5 points.
My wife has received negative skill assesment for the 261314 (Software tester).
So is it possible me to apply with my spouse 5 additional points even if she has negative assesment.

Age 30 : 30 points
Education:15 points
Work experience: 10 points
English : L65/R68/W69/S66 : 10 points

Total 65 points

Spouse details:

English L55/R58/S56/W54
Acs : negative assessment for work experience.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

panne05 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have received positive assessment for me ANZSCO code 261313 (Software Engineer).
> I want to apply for EOI with my wife with additional 5 points.
> ...


Was she deemed skilled as a 261314? If yes, then you can. If no, then you cannot.

The reason I ask is because at the bottom you said -ve assessment for work experience. 

Do note for partner points you need a +ve skills assessment (do note the requirements about the relevant skills list), have Competent English as defined by DHA, and be under 45 years of age. 

If you practice a little and bump your English proficiency up to Superior you can +10 points - with PTE it is very doable.


----------



## kkjuly15 (Aug 15, 2018)

Hi all,

Need your valuable inputs on documents that need to be certified for lodging 189 visa

Should the following documents require attestation or just the soft copy is sufficient ?

English Test Report 
Skill assessment letter from ACS
Salary Slip 
Tax documents
Bank Statements


Cheers.


----------



## panne05 (Mar 7, 2018)

Thanks for quick reply.
Just for clarification I have texted below the acs report that she has received.
She applied for ANZSCO 261314.


Thank you for your ICT skills assessment, which was received by the Australian Computer Society on 12 August 2018.
Your skills have been assessed to be unsuitable for migraon under 261314 (Soware Tester) of the ANZSCO Code.
You have been assessed as not meeng the requirements for professional informaon technology experience of four (4) years in a field closely related to your nominated skilled occupaon.
Your qualificaon has been assessed as follows:
Your Bachelor of Technology in Electronics & Communicaon Engineering from Punjab Technical University completed May 2008 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a Major in compung.


Your work experience has been calculated as follows on the basis of full me employment of at least 20hrs per week:
Dates: Posion: Employer: Country:
Yours sincerely,
08/09 - 08/18 - 0 year(s) 0 month(s)
Soware Engineering Team Lead - Not Assessable Due to Insufficient Documentaon Accenture Soluons Private Limited
India


----------



## panne05 (Mar 7, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Was she deemed skilled as a 261314? If yes, then you can. If no, then you cannot.
> 
> The reason I ask is because at the bottom you said -ve assessment for work experience.
> 
> ...



Thanks for quick reply.
Just for clarification I have texted below the acs report that she has received.
She applied for ANZSCO 261314.


Thank you for your ICT skills assessment, which was received by the Australian Computer Society on 12 August 2018.
Your skills have been assessed to be unsuitable for migraon under 261314 (Soware Tester) of the ANZSCO Code.
You have been assessed as not meeng the requirements for professional informaon technology experience of four (4) years in a field closely related to your nominated skilled occupaon.
Your qualificaon has been assessed as follows:
Your Bachelor of Technology in Electronics & Communicaon Engineering from Punjab Technical University completed May 2008 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a Major in compung.


Your work experience has been calculated as follows on the basis of full me employment of at least 20hrs per week:
Dates: Posion: Employer: Country:
Yours sincerely,
08/09 - 08/18 - 0 year(s) 0 month(s)
Soware Engineering Team Lead - Not Assessable Due to Insufficient Documentaon Accenture Soluons Private Limited
India


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

panne05 said:


> Thanks for quick reply.
> Just for clarification I have texted below the acs report that she has received.
> She applied for ANZSCO 261314.
> 
> ...


Interesting they said your partners experience was not assessable due to insufficient documentation - did you submit all the documents required by ACS?

They have recognised the degree as a major in Computing - so it is a matter of showing the 4 years of relevant experience.

Also random - but all the "t's" are missing from your copy and paste, haha.


----------



## panne05 (Mar 7, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Interesting they said your partners experience was not assessable due to insufficient documentation - did you submit all the documents required by ACS?
> 
> They have recognised the degree as a major in Computing - so it is a matter of showing the 4 years of relevant experience.
> 
> Also random - but all the "t's" are missing from your copy and paste, haha.




Thanks for your quick response.
Yes I have submitted all the documents required for acs.
From the above acs results would it be possible for me to add my spouse points?


----------



## _cleon23 (Sep 25, 2018)

Thanks for this!


----------



## ptp (Aug 6, 2018)

panne05 said:


> Thanks for your quick response.
> Yes I have submitted all the documents required for acs.
> From the above acs results would it be possible for me to add my spouse points?


No. Wont be possible unless work experience is deemed as meeting the required skills.... go back with additional documentation to see if they can approve...

Also, as suggested earlier... bump up your English score...


----------



## panne05 (Mar 7, 2018)

ptp said:


> No. Wont be possible unless work experience is deemed as meeting the required skills.... go back with additional documentation to see if they can approve...
> 
> Also, as suggested earlier... bump up your English score...


She had applied with software tester profile.
But her assesment done for team lead.

Just for background she was a tester before but promoted to team lead three years back.
Now the question is what skill set she should apply with?

Please guide.


----------



## john2888 (Oct 1, 2018)

Hello Experts,

In november I will be having 75 points for applying the PR(189). After doing a bit of research I am still not clear about what visa do the partner get when applyed with the PR application. It would be really great if someone can help me out.

1. When applying PR with de facto relationship. Do I need to apply for the seperate visa for my partner or just selecting it in the EOI is sufficient?
2. If no separate visa needs to be applied for my partner then will she get the 189 visa?

Thanks in advance for help.


----------



## ajay_ghale (Feb 22, 2018)

panne05 said:


> She had applied with software tester profile.
> But her assesment done for team lead.
> 
> Just for background she was a tester before but promoted to team lead three years back.
> ...


Has your wife completed ACS assessment?

If yes - What ANZSCO code she was assessed against?
If No - Get her assessed under an appropriate code, designations don't matter, Roles and Responsibilities should be a close match.


----------



## ajay_ghale (Feb 22, 2018)

panne05 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have received positive assessment for me ANZSCO code 261313 (Software Engineer).
> I want to apply for EOI with my wife with additional 5 points.
> ...


Just noticed your post with more details.

Did your wife's Roles and Responsibilities match with 261314? There should be at least 65% match. 
Also, Meanwhile you are trying for spouse point, Try for 20 points in English as well, This will improve your chance by a long shot.


----------



## rajesh0510 (Oct 2, 2018)

Hi,

Below are my queries.

1. Primary applicant can submit form16 or payslip only for the years ACS advised to take it into consideraton?

2. Can we submit form16 instead of payslip for each quarter?

3. Planning to get 5 points from my spouse, do i need to add the payslip for my spouse? Note: We dont have the payslip for my spouse & secondary applicant worked in middle east for nearly 10 yrs and no bank account statement or form16 exist. 

4. For age proof can we submit passport? 

Thanks


----------



## john2888 (Oct 1, 2018)

john2888 said:


> Hello Experts,
> 
> In november I will be having 75 points for applying the PR(189). After doing a bit of research I am still not clear about what visa do the partner get when applyed with the PR application. It would be really great if someone can help me out.
> 
> ...


Hello Experts,

do you have any information related to above questions?

Thanks
John


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

john2888 said:


> Hello Experts,
> 
> In november I will be having 75 points for applying the PR(189). After doing a bit of research I am still not clear about what visa do the partner get when applyed with the PR application. It would be really great if someone can help me out.
> 
> ...


1. Yes, just add as dependent applicant in the EOI.
2. Yes, your partner will get the 189 with you. No separate application to be made.


----------



## sbahuguna (Jun 13, 2018)

I'm expecting an invitation in Oct '18. 
My business visa for Canada was rejected in 2013 due to some documentation error but I applied again in a few weeks with proper documents and received it. Later I stayed in Canada for 2 weeks. 
In 2017, I applied for a visitor visa to UK and it got rejected due to insufficient documents, Again I got it after I applied again and then travelled to London.
Do I need to mention these rejections in any form? Is it going to affect my case?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

sbahuguna said:


> I'm expecting an invitation in Oct '18.
> My business visa for Canada was rejected in 2013 due to some documentation error but I applied again in a few weeks with proper documents and received it. Later I stayed in Canada for 2 weeks.
> In 2017, I applied for a visitor visa to UK and it got rejected due to insufficient documents, Again I got it after I applied again and then travelled to London.
> Do I need to mention these rejections in any form? Is it going to affect my case?


Yes, you have to declare in form 80: *Departmental forms*

These refusals should not affect your case.


----------



## Gaurzilla (Jul 15, 2017)

I need some information:

1) Can we use 10th Marksheet as Birth proof, in case I don't have a birth certificate?
2) I have been invited under 189 in 11 Sept Round. I have accompanied my visa profile with my spouse and baby. Do I need to fill form 80 and form 1221 as well for me and separately for my spouse as well? 
I mean when to fill these forms?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## mrk_aussie (May 22, 2018)

I don't think 261313 and 261314 are in the same skilled occupation list. So you wouldn't be getting the additional 5 points even if it is positive for her. Try getting her assessed under 261313 itself as it would definitely cover her roles and responsibilities


panne05 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have received positive assessment for me ANZSCO code 261313 (Software Engineer).
> I want to apply for EOI with my wife with additional 5 points.
> ...


Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## pcdfrost (Sep 30, 2018)

Do all documents need to be uploaded at once, or are you able to add some at a later stage? Would like to submit application in the meantime, however we still have one outstanding document which should be available soon.


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

pcdfrost said:


> Do all documents need to be uploaded at once, or are you able to add some at a later stage? Would like to submit application in the meantime, however we still have one outstanding document which should be available soon.


not necessarily...you can upload docs even after lodge


----------



## Gaurzilla (Jul 15, 2017)

Is there any way, parents can be included as part of the 189 PR Process? If not, what are other options?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Gaurzilla said:


> I need some information:
> 
> 1) Can we use 10th Marksheet as Birth proof, in case I don't have a birth certificate?
> 2) I have been invited under 189 in 11 Sept Round. I have accompanied my visa profile with my spouse and baby. Do I need to fill form 80 and form 1221 as well for me and separately for my spouse as well?
> I mean when to fill these forms?


1. Yes.
2. Yes, both forms for spouse as well. Now would be a good time to start working on these forms so that they are ready to be uploaded by the time you submit the application.



Gaurzilla said:


> Is there any way, parents can be included as part of the 189 PR Process? If not, what are other options?


1. No, parents cannot be included. See: *Member of Family Unit*
Visitor visa 600 is pretty much the only option for your parents; at least until you complete 2 years of residency here. Later, depending on circumstances, they may be eligible for one of these: *Parent category visas*, but be aware of conditions like residency, costs, waiting *queues*, and the costs involved.


----------



## s890 (Jul 27, 2018)

I have an invite for 489. I wanted to check which Australian Police check I need to apply ? I have been onshore for few years now.


----------



## sina_s (Oct 2, 2016)

Hey guys. I want to apply for visa 189 and I am from IRAN. I am trying to create an application but there is only one related to 189 but it says New Zealand stream-skilled independent visa (189). Is this the right application for me?


----------



## RockyRaj (Dec 9, 2017)

sina_s said:


> Hey guys. I want to apply for visa 189 and I am from IRAN. I am trying to create an application but there is only one related to 189 but it says New Zealand stream-skilled independent visa (189). Is this the right application for me?




Check for the document checklist in home affairs webpage for 189 visa.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dragonmigrant (Jan 12, 2018)

Hi Team,

Just a quick doubt. I received my invitation today. I will be lodging the application soon. 

I am getting married in Jan 1st week. Will it be possible to add my spouse to my application if the visa is still not granted by Jan by using form 1022?

If Yes, Should I delay my application for 1-1.5 month as I am getting married in January 1st week and hence it will increase the possibility of adding my spouse to my application after the lodgement?

How long does it take normally to get a CO assigned?

Your inputs will be really helpful

Thanks and Regards


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

sina_s said:


> Hey guys. I want to apply for visa 189 and I am from IRAN. I am trying to create an application but there is only one related to 189 but it says New Zealand stream-skilled independent visa (189). Is this the right application for me?


You can apply only from within your invited EOI. Follow the APPLY VISA button that has appeared in your invited EOI.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

dragonmigrant said:


> Hi Team,
> 
> Just a quick doubt. I received my invitation today. I will be lodging the application soon.
> 
> ...


Yes, you can add your spouse.
myimmitracker should give you an idea about current CO allocation times. Yes, it is a good strategy to delay the application to further delay the processing.


----------



## Rishabh25 (Aug 5, 2018)

*Query*

Hello everyone, I got my invite today. Can anyone please give answers to my question.

Can we start the application and upload the documents in few days?

Regards


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

aljon_villar said:


> In form 80, “what is your main reason for your stay in Australia?” Is it okay to say to spend time with my girlfriend??


I assume yours is a not a visitor visa application but rather is a GSM PR/ TR. So a more apt reply would be PERMANENT RESIDENCY or TO LIVE AND WORK.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Rishabh25 said:


> Hello everyone, I got my invite today. Can anyone please give answers to my question.
> 
> Can we start the application and upload the documents in few days?
> 
> Regards


Yes.


----------



## Abysmal (Oct 10, 2018)

Hello sir keeda.. Please help me... I had applied for internal auditor VETASSES assessment... Got negative outcome yesterday... Though they have mentioned my qualification as highly relevant but my duties as an IA are not highly relevant to the occupation... I am planning for a reassessment... Some people on forums have mentioned that the duties mentioned in VETASSES website should be written... Do I need to make a new reference letter and cv with revised duites.. Please guide me..


----------



## Abysmal (Oct 10, 2018)

Also no one contacted me and they gave results in five weeks... Does it make sense to copy paste the duties mentioned in the ANZCO CODE


----------



## aljon_villar (Jul 5, 2018)

In VISA 189 lodging Question 15: Previous countries of residence. Do I need to provide my current address in Australia? If so, what will I put in the "to date"??


----------



## john2888 (Oct 1, 2018)

KeeDa said:


> 1. Yes, just add as dependent applicant in the EOI.
> 2. Yes, your partner will get the 189 with you. No separate application to be made.


Hi KeeDa,

Do we both need to get a separate statutory declaration or just creating one will suffice.

Thanks
John


----------



## gauraveca (Jul 8, 2017)

Yes, you have 2 months. Just make sure you file when you have everything ready. Double, triple check everything and go through the forum exhaustively, full of excellent advice by so many helpful people here. All the best. 



Rishabh25 said:


> Hello everyone, I got my invite today. Can anyone please give answers to my question.
> 
> Can we start the application and upload the documents in few days?
> 
> Regards


----------



## scorpion24 (Mar 13, 2017)

Can anyone advise if high cholesterol adversely impacts the application? What is being tested in the medical examination? Your inputs are highly regarded.


----------



## ChemEng11 (Aug 10, 2018)

Hi guys just a quick question,

Is there anyone who enrolled into irrelevant field of study before getting an invite?

I have enrolled into a master degree which is irrelevant to my nominated field and got an invite. 

And I'm not sure if my application will still be okay while having irrelevant current study record on the application. 

It's like I'm invited to work in the nominated field but I'm pursuing another field of study. 

Please let me know if anyone has gone through this!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## pcdfrost (Sep 30, 2018)

Does one attach documents first then pay and lodge the application?


----------



## Rishabh25 (Aug 5, 2018)

gauraveca said:


> Yes, you have 2 months. Just make sure you file when you have everything ready. Double, triple check everything and go through the forum exhaustively, full of excellent advice by so many helpful people here. All the best.
> Thank you so much for the advice.


----------



## Rishabh25 (Aug 5, 2018)

Hello everyone 
Is it okay to do medical examinations before lodging the application? I have booked the medicals. Is it okay?

Also when I am filling the application after the 3rd step the system says warning that there is unfinalised application in my name in the system.. I have no idea about any unfinalised application and the system allows me to complete the application but suggests to inform the department in writing to withdraw the unfinalised application. 
Please can anyone help me in this regard??

Regards


----------



## Airav2AU (Mar 26, 2018)

pcdfrost said:


> Does one attach documents first then pay and lodge the application?


Yes. You need to attach all mandatory documents before paying.

Sent from my LLD-L31 using Tapatalk


----------



## luvjd (Aug 10, 2017)

scorpion24 said:


> Can anyone advise if high cholesterol adversely impacts the application? What is being tested in the medical examination? Your inputs are highly regarded.


The lipid profile is not included in the medical tests for the visa. So, no need to worry about high Cholesterol.


----------



## luvjd (Aug 10, 2017)

Rishabh25 said:


> Hello everyone
> Is it okay to do medical examinations before lodging the application? I have booked the medicals. Is it okay?
> 
> Also when I am filling the application after the 3rd step the system says warning that there is unfinalised application in my name in the system.. I have no idea about any unfinalised application and the system allows me to complete the application but suggests to inform the department in writing to withdraw the unfinalised application.
> ...


Yes, you can do the medical checkup before lodging the visa.
The second part, no idea.


----------



## luvjd (Aug 10, 2017)

ChemEng11 said:


> Hi guys just a quick question,
> 
> Is there anyone who enrolled into irrelevant field of study before getting an invite?
> 
> ...


AFAIK, it shouldn't matter.


----------



## Rishabh25 (Aug 5, 2018)

How long is Australian police check valid?? I have mine dated Jan 2018, will it be okay to upload it??

Regards


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Abysmal said:


> Hello sir keeda.. Please help me... I had applied for internal auditor VETASSES assessment... Got negative outcome yesterday... Though they have mentioned my qualification as highly relevant but my duties as an IA are not highly relevant to the occupation... I am planning for a reassessment... Some people on forums have mentioned that the duties mentioned in VETASSES website should be written... Do I need to make a new reference letter and cv with revised duites.. Please guide me..


Yes.


Abysmal said:


> Also no one contacted me and they gave results in five weeks... Does it make sense to copy paste the duties mentioned in the ANZCO CODE


No, that would count as plagiarism.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

aljon_villar said:


> In VISA 189 lodging Question 15: Previous countries of residence. Do I need to provide my current address in Australia? If so, what will I put in the "to date"??


There are other questions for your current address; this is only for previous ones.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

john2888 said:


> Hi KeeDa,
> 
> Do we both need to get a separate statutory declaration or just creating one will suffice.
> 
> ...


I don't really know. According to the official checklist *Identity and family relationship documents* (source: *Skilled Independent (subclass 189) document checklists*), there is no ask for any statutory declaration; but if you know they require such a declaration, then IMO, best to give two from each.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Rishabh25 said:


> Hello everyone
> Is it okay to do medical examinations before lodging the application? I have booked the medicals. Is it okay?
> 
> Also when I am filling the application after the 3rd step the system says warning that there is unfinalised application in my name in the system.. I have no idea about any unfinalised application and the system allows me to complete the application but suggests to inform the department in writing to withdraw the unfinalised application.
> ...


The second part: Are you onshore?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

ChemEng11 said:


> Hi guys just a quick question,
> 
> Is there anyone who enrolled into irrelevant field of study before getting an invite?
> 
> ...


Assuming you marked this degree as "Others/ Non-AQF" and thus did not claim any points from it, this is perfectly alright.


----------



## gauraveca (Jul 8, 2017)

AFAIK, PCC's are valid for 1 year. There are two things here

a. PCC and medicals decide your IED. If you are already in Australia then it should not be a problem. If not, you have to keep that in mind.
b. If CO gets on to your case after Jan 2019 then he might ask for a fresh PCC but again it depends on the CO.



Rishabh25 said:


> How long is Australian police check valid?? I have mine dated Jan 2018, will it be okay to upload it??
> 
> Regards


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Abysmal said:


> Also no one contacted me and they gave results in five weeks... Does it make sense to copy paste the duties mentioned in the ANZCO CODE





KeeDa said:


> Yes.
> 
> No, that would count as plagiarism.


This contradicts my personal experience and those of my friends: we all copied the relevant anzco code (at least 5) for our employment reference letter word-for-word and under each heading elaborated on our roles and responsibilities (one person just included bullet points). 

I was the only one that did this with ACWA, the rest with VETASSESS and all have been successful. 

Most of us had a brief blurb at the beginning describing the organisational history and context as well. 

Of course these docos were signed by managers / HR.


----------



## pcdfrost (Sep 30, 2018)

Airav2AU said:


> Yes. You need to attach all mandatory documents before paying.
> 
> Sent from my LLD-L31 using Tapatalk


Does this include PCC? Character documents seem to be required on the application. Should I add them now or wait?


----------



## sagargarg (Jul 24, 2018)

I received an invite. 70pts, 233111 (Chemical engineer). I have in total 45 months of chemical engineer exp, i have given myself 5 points for it. Is it correct ? Heard in IT they cut 2 years from your total exp to give you points. So in order to get 5 points i should have 5 years of exp. Is it the same in chemical engineer profile too ?

What do I do here? How is chemical engineering work experience judged post invite?


----------



## gauraveca (Jul 8, 2017)

if you have them, why wait?



pcdfrost said:


> Does this include PCC? Character documents seem to be required on the application. Should I add them now or wait?


----------



## pcdfrost (Sep 30, 2018)

gauraveca said:


> if you have them, why wait?


Already 2 months old, would most probably be requested to supply new copies?


----------



## drif (Jul 3, 2018)

Hi all,

I'm filling the application of 189 and at the stage of submitting documents. I notice there is a question mark icon at the right side of each section, and some of the icons write "This may include a certified copy of your XXX". These documents include the academic degree, transcript, passport, birth certificate, PTE score, skills assessment, etc. Do I have to upload the certified copies or I can just upload the color copy of the original document?


----------



## drif (Jul 3, 2018)

Hi all,

Some people here say all docs need to be uploaded at the time of lodgement, while a few here say we can upload docs after the lodgement. Please clarify this. To get into the queue of application review, can I submit my application without some of the required docs?


----------



## Airav2AU (Mar 26, 2018)

pcdfrost said:


> Does this include PCC? Character documents seem to be required on the application. Should I add them now or wait?


PCC you can do later. When you try to proceed it will give a warning on what is required to proceed. I forgot what all are mandatory. But don't wait for all doc's so that you can be ahead in queue. Just upload enough to not get that warning message.

Sent from my LLD-L31 using Tapatalk


----------



## Airav2AU (Mar 26, 2018)

pcdfrost said:


> Already 2 months old, would most probably be requested to supply new copies?


First upload with what you have. I applied with 3 month old PCC. You can upload again if needed.

Sent from my LLD-L31 using Tapatalk


----------



## pcdfrost (Sep 30, 2018)

Airav2AU said:


> First upload with what you have. I applied with 3 month old PCC. You can upload again if needed.
> 
> Sent from my LLD-L31 using Tapatalk


So basically you can add additional documents at any time after you uploaded initial documents and submitted application?


----------



## Airav2AU (Mar 26, 2018)

pcdfrost said:


> So basically you can add additional documents at any time after you uploaded initial documents and submitted application?


Yes. I still have one PCC left to complete 

Sent from my LLD-L31 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rishabh25 (Aug 5, 2018)

[/quote]
The second part: Are you onshore?[/QUOTE]
Hi Keeda
Yes I am onshore applicant


----------



## pcdfrost (Sep 30, 2018)

Airav2AU said:


> Yes. I still have one PCC left to complete
> 
> Sent from my LLD-L31 using Tapatalk


Did you not receive a warning message when submitting?


----------



## gauraveca (Jul 8, 2017)

Yes you can add documents later, but keep in mind there is a limit of 60 documents per applicant. 



pcdfrost said:


> So basically you can add additional documents at any time after you uploaded initial documents and submitted application?


----------



## Airav2AU (Mar 26, 2018)

pcdfrost said:


> Did you not receive a warning message when submitting?


No. Only when I tried to submit without key doc's like identify doc's etc it gave a warning. Just upload all you have and try paying.

Sent from my LLD-L31 using Tapatalk


----------



## gauraveca (Jul 8, 2017)

I was also confused earlier but one of the member clarified it to me. For document which you upload a copy, a color copy is good enough. If it is a b&w copy then you need to get it "True Copy" certified. 

If you have documents which aren't copies i.e. original documents like a bank statement, tax return etc. then you don't need to get it certified because it is NOT a copy. Hope that clears your confusion as well.



drif said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm filling the application of 189 and at the stage of submitting documents. I notice there is a question mark icon at the right side of each section, and some of the icons write "This may include a certified copy of your XXX". These documents include the academic degree, transcript, passport, birth certificate, PTE score, skills assessment, etc. Do I have to upload the certified copies or I can just upload the color copy of the original document?


----------



## Ptera (May 27, 2016)

Hello guys,
I don´t claim partner´s points but just need to provide a functional English for my wife. My wife took PTE last year 14 months ago. As far as I understand, the functional English is only valid 12 months. Does it mean that she needs to take it again or should I upload her PTE score result from last year and wait whether CO requires or not the new one?

From DOHA page:

Your test must have been completed within 12 months of visa application lodgement or can be completed during visa application processing.


----------



## Mohammed786 (Apr 11, 2013)

Hi, 
Once you fill the 17 page visa application, then all the required fields will be available to upload documents. You can upload the documents in the required field. I guess atleast 1 document needs to be uploaded in each field to lodge your visa and if you don't upload, it will ask you the justification for not uploading and then you can move foward for lodging the visa. You can later attach all your documents.

Thank you



drif said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Some people here say all docs need to be uploaded at the time of lodgement, while a few here say we can upload docs after the lodgement. Please clarify this. To get into the queue of application review, can I submit my application without some of the required docs?


----------



## mithunv (Jul 21, 2018)

Hi everyone,
I received 189 invitation in the oct round and is now in the process of starting the submission. I have a doubt which I hope any of the experienced members can clarify.

I have most of the documents necessary for submission except for a couple of experience letters and salary slips. unfortunately, I have to go back to India to get these papers. I am planning to go at the end of December, by which time, I should be able to get all the necessary documents. But the deadline for visa submission is December 10th. My doubt is this- Can I submit the visa with the documents which I have and pay the visa fees and later add the other documents as I receive it before the CO looks at my case? My worry is that once I submit for visa, will the site gets locked and I won't be able to upload anything. As I understand,if I wait for CO to ask for the pending documents, it will unnecessarily delay the visa grant.

Experienced members, please help. Thanks in advance..


----------



## Airav2AU (Mar 26, 2018)

mithunv said:


> Hi everyone,
> I received 189 invitation in the oct round and is now in the process of starting the submission. I have a doubt which I hope any of the experienced members can clarify.
> 
> I have most of the documents necessary for submission except for a couple of experience letters and salary slips. unfortunately, I have to go back to India to get these papers. I am planning to go at the end of December, by which time, I should be able to get all the necessary documents. But the deadline for visa submission is December 10th. My doubt is this- Can I submit the visa with the documents which I have and pay the visa fees and later add the other documents as I receive it before the CO looks at my case? My worry is that once I submit for visa, will the site gets locked and I won't be able to upload anything. As I understand,if I wait for CO to ask for the pending documents, it will unnecessarily delay the visa grant.
> ...


You can keep on upload documents till you get grant. When you try to pay if it gave a warning then it means you have missed some key document. I don't think it will stop for payslip. Check. Also can't you arrange someone from India to get those doc's. It's better to have all ready before CO picks your case.

Sent from my LLD-L31 using Tapatalk


----------



## mithunv (Jul 21, 2018)

Airav2AU said:


> You can keep on upload documents till you get grant. When you try to pay if it gave a warning then it means you have missed some key document. I don't think it will stop for payslip. Check. Also can't you arrange someone from India to get those doc's. It's better to have all ready before CO picks your case.
> 
> Sent from my LLD-L31 using Tapatalk



Thanks for the clarification. I worked in a central government institution in Delhi, far away from my home state Kerala. Unfortunately, I don't have anyone close enough to do that sort of work. Unlike private firms, it is next to impossible to get any document from government offices especially the 9-year-old salary slips. Anyway, if I submit visa in the first week of December, and upload the other documents by January, it should work. Only alternative option is to go to India only for this,which is not practical.


----------



## Airav2AU (Mar 26, 2018)

mithunv said:


> Thanks for the clarification. I worked in a central government institution in Delhi, far away from my home state Kerala. Unfortunately, I don't have anyone close enough to do that sort of work. Unlike private firms, it is next to impossible to get any document from government offices especially the 9-year-old salary slips. Anyway, if I submit visa in the first week of December, and upload the other documents by January, it should work. Only alternative option is to go to India only for this,which is not practical.


Oh got it. Submit now and upload it when you get the payslips.

Sent from my LLD-L31 using Tapatalk


----------



## luvjd (Aug 10, 2017)

Ptera said:


> Hello guys,
> I don´t claim partner´s points but just need to provide a functional English for my wife. My wife took PTE last year 14 months ago. As far as I understand, the functional English is only valid 12 months. Does it mean that she needs to take it again or should I upload her PTE score result from last year and wait whether CO requires or not the new one?
> 
> From DOHA page:
> ...


What was the score?


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

Is it fine to upload marksheets similar to ACS skills assessment during VISA lodge or it should be the transcripts only ?


----------



## Ptera (May 27, 2016)

luvjd said:


> What was the score?


The score was 34 overall.


----------



## Gaurzilla (Jul 15, 2017)

KeeDa said:


> 1. Yes.
> 2. Yes, both forms for spouse as well. Now would be a good time to start working on these forms so that they are ready to be uploaded by the time you submit the application.
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for this information.

Even if they are dependent on me, I can't include them in my PR application and I have to look for the alternative options as suggested by you? Right?


----------



## pcdfrost (Sep 30, 2018)

Is a passport size photo that is signed at the back required, or can you just take a photo and upload it?


----------



## Abysmal (Oct 10, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Abysmal said:
> 
> 
> > Also no one contacted me and they gave results in five weeks... Does it make sense to copy paste the duties mentioned in the ANZCO CODE
> ...


 noted... Thanks 😎


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

intruder_ said:


> Is it fine to upload marksheets similar to ACS skills assessment during VISA lodge or it should be the transcripts only ?


Why not club marksheets and transcripts in single file.




pcdfrost said:


> Is a passport size photo that is signed at the back required, or can you just take a photo and upload it?


Just upload passport photo size less then 500kb


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

Has anyone got PCC issued from vfsglobal. What is their actual wait time.
2 working days passed already, they told 7 working days though. Went in person and opted delivery via courier.


----------



## umsal (Jul 8, 2018)

hi

In the national identity document ,degree certificate etc have my family name is abbreviated as an initial , instead of full name as in the passport , in this case how do i update in the visa form ?
should i fill anything in any other names u have ? am currently in filling 17 page 189 visa form , any guidance will be very much helpful

thank you


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Rishabh25 said:


> Hi Keeda
> Yes I am onshore applicant


All good then, ignore that warning and proceed.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Ptera said:


> Hello guys,
> I don´t claim partner´s points but just need to provide a functional English for my wife. My wife took PTE last year 14 months ago. As far as I understand, the functional English is only valid 12 months. Does it mean that she needs to take it again or should I upload her PTE score result from last year and wait whether CO requires or not the new one?
> 
> From DOHA page:
> ...


Waiting for CO will only cause delays because your partner definitely will need either a new test result or a letter from college.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

intruder_ said:


> Is it fine to upload marksheets similar to ACS skills assessment during VISA lodge or it should be the transcripts only ?


Just the marksheets, exactly as were given to ACS.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Gaurzilla said:


> Thanks for this information.
> 
> Even if they are dependent on me, I can't include them in my PR application and I have to look for the alternative options as suggested by you? Right?


Yes, right.


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

Perfect, Relieved as I don't have to go through the hassle of obtaining the transcripts while not being in the country at the moment.

Thanks for confirming
Best,


KeeDa said:


> Just the marksheets, exactly as were given to ACS.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

pcdfrost said:


> Is a passport size photo that is signed at the back required, or can you just take a photo and upload it?


Just the photo.


----------



## Ptera (May 27, 2016)

KeeDa said:


> Ptera said:
> 
> 
> > Hello guys,
> ...


Thank you! Can she provide functional English proof after we lodged a visa and paid the fees?


----------



## scorpion24 (Mar 13, 2017)

luvjd said:


> The lipid profile is not included in the medical tests for the visa. So, no need to worry about high Cholesterol.


Thanks a lot luvjd. I have booked the appointment for Medicals.


----------



## divyashil (Aug 6, 2018)

Can someone please clarify. My wife gave IELTS in Dec 2016 and the scores are valid till Dec 2018. Got my ITA on 11th Oct. So to prove her functional english can I use this IELTS report or will she have to give it again?
Her education till 12th was in english medium and graduation and post graduation too in english medium. Can this help and if yes then what document is needed to prove it?


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

himsrj said:


> Has anyone got PCC issued from vfsglobal. What is their actual wait time.
> 2 working days passed already, they told 7 working days though. Went in person and opted delivery via courier.


Got the PCC courier update. 

Please help with suggestion, single applicant for 190 lodgement. 
Plz suggest if I am missing anything??
✓Passport + photo
✓skill assessment done in june'18
✓pte score send done in June'18
? birth certificate in English + Hindi will that go 
✓evidence of edu- degree + transcript + marksheet
? Do I need anything more with 2 jobs and working in 3rd - rnr signed by l+1, letters of promotion/appraisal, group Certificates, bank statement, pf statement, form 26as.
✓ PCC done almost
✓ form 80 
? Hap id will generate after submitting complete form + fees for 190 
?? Do in include any other id's or school certificates as well.


----------



## Mohammed786 (Apr 11, 2013)

*Education history*

Hi, 

I have a query with regards to my professional qualification which are not assessed by the relevant authority. I have assessed my bachelor's degree with vetassess and it is equivalent to AQF bachelors degree. I have entered only my assessed bachelors degree information in my EOI, Visa application and CV while lodging my visa and will claim 15 points based on this.Whereas in form 80 and 1221, i have entered all the details of my assessed and non assessed qualification. Is my approach correct? If not, then how to rectify this now? Kindly provide your valuable inputs.

Thank You


----------



## bssanthosh47 (Jun 7, 2018)

Ptera said:


> Thank you! Can she provide functional English proof after we lodged a visa and paid the fees?


Yes you can , But you need to give a reason why you are not able to provide the document at this moment as this error will pop up when you try to proceed to pay the fees. Give a reason and pay the fees and upload the doc later .

You can also look at getting a letter from her college to prove her functional english . This is free of cost from college  try to get this if possible instead of giving PTE again .

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## bssanthosh47 (Jun 7, 2018)

Mohammed786 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a query with regards to my professional qualification which are not assessed by the relevant authority. I have assessed my bachelor's degree with vetassess and it is equivalent to AQF bachelors degree. I have entered only my assessed bachelors degree information in my EOI, Visa application and CV while lodging my visa and will claim 15 points based on this.Whereas in form 80 and 1221, i have entered all the details of my assessed and non assessed qualification. Is my approach correct? If not, then how to rectify this now? Kindly provide your valuable inputs.
> 
> Thank You


Yes ,

This is correct . Even in the present visa application form it will ask for your highest qualification to be mentioned even if you have not claimed points or got it assessed .
You need to be true and not hide any information in form 80.

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## Mohammed786 (Apr 11, 2013)

bssanthosh47 said:


> Yes ,
> 
> This is correct . Even in the present visa application form it will ask for your highest qualification to be mentioned even if you have not claimed points or got it assessed .
> You need to be true and not hide any information in form 80.
> ...


How to rectify it after lodging the visa, since i have only mentioned my assessed qualification in the visa application and Resume. Only in form 80 and 1221, i have mentioned all my qualifications?

Thank You


----------



## bssanthosh47 (Jun 7, 2018)

Mohammed786 said:


> How to rectify it after lodging the visa, since i have only mentioned my assessed qualification in the visa application and Resume. Only in form 80 and 1221, i have mentioned all my qualifications?
> 
> Thank You


Dont worry much .This should not be an issue .

If you need to mention this in the application too , use the update us tab and mention the details .

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## Mohammed786 (Apr 11, 2013)

bssanthosh47 said:


> Dont worry much .This should not be an issue .
> 
> If you need to mention this in the application too , use the update us tab and mention the details .
> 
> ...


Thanks for your input.


----------



## luvjd (Aug 10, 2017)

bssanthosh47 said:


> Yes ,
> 
> This is correct . Even in the present visa application form it will ask for your highest qualification to be mentioned even if you have not claimed points or got it assessed .
> You need to be true and not hide any information in form 80.
> ...


In that context, "highest qualification" means the "highest qualification that is assessed".
For skilled visa application, CO is interested only in the relevant and assessed qualification and experience. Form 80 is a different story.


----------



## bssanthosh47 (Jun 7, 2018)

luvjd said:


> In that context, "highest qualification" means the "highest qualification that is assessed".
> For skilled visa application, CO is interested only in the relevant and assessed qualification and experience. Form 80 is a different story.


No,
I would like to differ here . In the application that is released from July , You must enter highest qualification even though it is not assesed at this question. I had read the conditions for this question that pops up and it cleary said the same . It only asks for degree name and no details are asked here .

Then you enter into the educational history where you need to mention in detail your past and current studies at secondary level and above.

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Ptera said:


> Thank you! Can she provide functional English proof after we lodged a visa and paid the fees?


Yes.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

divyashil said:


> Can someone please clarify. My wife gave IELTS in Dec 2016 and the scores are valid till Dec 2018. Got my ITA on 11th Oct. So to prove her functional english can I use this IELTS report or will she have to give it again?
> Her education till 12th was in english medium and graduation and post graduation too in english medium. Can this help and if yes then what document is needed to prove it?


You cannot use the scores from 2016. She needs to sit the test again or this: *Query reg secondary applicant(spouse's) english eligibility criteria*


----------



## sid1987 (Jul 18, 2018)

Hi Experts,
I have a very critical query here, I gave RnR for one of my first company to ACS which came positive with usual 2 year deduction in years of exp for that company. However my manager refused to give any kind of verification to outside query meaning if CO contacts my manager he will refuse, so I have an SD as well from one of my senior of the company, so should I give that while lodging the VISA and mention this in form 80.
Please please I am very confused about it, please help, all experienced people please help.

Thanks
Sid


----------



## bssanthosh47 (Jun 7, 2018)

KeeDa said:


> divyashil said:
> 
> 
> > Can someone please clarify. My wife gave IELTS in Dec 2016 and the scores are valid till Dec 2018. Got my ITA on 11th Oct. So to prove her functional english can I use this IELTS report or will she have to give it again?
> ...


Hi , 
I just checked my application . It says the below under language ability 
"Has the applicant undertaken an English language test within the 36 months immediately before the date of the invitation letter?"
So as per this question the score is valid for 3 yrs for DHA.
The link you posted dates back to [email protected] . The extract that I have given above is from latest application 

Cheers 
Santhosh


----------



## pcdfrost (Sep 30, 2018)

I know this has been asked a few times, but would just like to confirm. Are colour scans of original documents preferred or should one get certified copies of all docuemnts?


----------



## luvjd (Aug 10, 2017)

bssanthosh47 said:


> No,
> I would like to differ here . In the application that is released from July , You must enter highest qualification even though it is not assesed at this question. I had read the conditions for this question that pops up and it cleary said the same . It only asks for degree name and no details are asked here .
> 
> Then you enter into the educational history where you need to mention in detail your past and current studies at secondary level and above.
> ...


Not to drag this, but doesn't it say exactly "Highest recognised
qualification obtained:" 
It is not new or from July, it was there last year when I applied. They ask the highest qualification in order to calculate the exact point claims. Only highest recognized (assessed) qualification can get the points.
Logically, it doesn't make sense to enter the unrecognized qualification in the skilled visa application.


----------



## bssanthosh47 (Jun 7, 2018)

luvjd said:


> bssanthosh47 said:
> 
> 
> > No,
> ...


Buddy ,
I am just sharing my opinion on what I saw when I lodged few weeks back . 
Masters or bachelors gives you the same point and I am referring to master degree and not any lower qualifications than what you have been assessed . When I clicked the question mark next to this question for explanation it clearly said what I just iterated above . People can click on the question mark and see what explanation is written there and act accordingly .
May be someone who is attaching docs now can post a snap shot of the same so that it will be clear for all .

Cheers 
Santhosh


----------



## chibaba chacho (Jul 25, 2017)

pcdfrost said:


> I know this has been asked a few times, but would just like to confirm. Are colour scans of original documents preferred or should one get certified copies of all docuemnts?


Hi Pcdfrost,

see link below from home affairs website:
https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav...and-appeals/guidelines-on-attaching-documents

*How to correctly scan your documents*
You will need to correctly scan your documents so that you can attach them to your online application:

scan the original of each document – do not scan a photocopy or a certified copy
scan each document separately and include both sides
if the original document is in colour, scan the document in colour
ensure you save each document using the correct file size and type requirements – see 'How to correctly save your scanned documents'.


----------



## sid1987 (Jul 18, 2018)

sid1987 said:


> Hi Experts,
> I have a very critical query here, I gave RnR for one of my first company to ACS which came positive with usual 2 year deduction in years of exp for that company. However my manager refused to give any kind of verification to outside query meaning if CO contacts my manager he will refuse, so I have an SD as well from one of my senior of the company, so should I give that while lodging the VISA and mention this in form 80.
> Please please I am very confused about it, please help, all experienced people please help.
> 
> ...


Anyone?


----------



## bssanthosh47 (Jun 7, 2018)

sid1987 said:


> Anyone?


Hi sid,

This case is compliated ! You need to give documents which are valid and when EV happens some one can vouch for it .

Your manager has straigh away mentoend that he will decline the EV. Did you check with your company HR if they can provide you a fresh RnR ? If yes upload it .

Else you are left with no option but to upload the new RnR from your senior .

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## bssanthosh47 (Jun 7, 2018)

luvjd said:


> Not to drag this, but doesn't it say exactly "Highest recognised
> qualification obtained:"
> It is not new or from July, it was there last year when I applied. They ask the highest qualification in order to calculate the exact point claims. Only highest recognized (assessed) qualification can get the points.
> Logically, it doesn't make sense to enter the unrecognized qualification in the skilled visa application.


Hi luvjd ,

Somehow i was able to get the image of the explanation as i wanted to clear the confusions out for myself and for others here .

Refer the image in the below link . Hope this clears the air  

https://imgur.com/a/4POkqyt











Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## Gaurzilla (Jul 15, 2017)

Hi,

I have lodged my 189 VISA application and EOI has moved into suspended state. What is the next step on me and how can I book for medical?


----------



## bssanthosh47 (Jun 7, 2018)

Gaurzilla said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have lodged my 189 VISA application and EOI has moved into suspended state. What is the next step on me and how can I book for medical?


Go to the health assesment tab on your immi account in your application page and generate the HAP ID and get the medials done . 

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## Sslou (Oct 16, 2018)

Need your help in regard of bridging visa A matter.

Hi Expats, 

Would appreciate if you can help me answering in regard of this matter. So my question is I’m currently holding a student visa which will expire on 15 March 2019. I’ve also already got the skilled 189 invitation last 11 October and will lodge my visa this Thursday. It’s believed that I’ll be receiving my Bridging Visa A after I lodged my skilled 189 visa. My question is:

1) I’m planning to travel to my home country from 14 December 2018 till 10 January 2019. As my substantive visa (student visa) hasn’t yet expired, should I need to apply for Bridging Visa B?

2) Will my Bridging Visa A get affected when I travel overseas during that period if time (14 December - 10 January 2019) even though it won’t come in effect as my student visa isn’t yet expired? My student visa will expire on 15 March 2019.
Thank you, expats and will appreciate your helpful responses.


----------



## kidambi28 (Sep 25, 2017)

*Are payslips mandatory?*

Hello everyone,

First thanks a ton to Salman for the informative post. I got almost all my queries answered in this thread.

One question though - are payslips mandatory for the Visa application?

I got my invite in this round(OCT 2018) and am proceeding with the application. I have all the documents except the payslips . However, I have attached ITR and also Form26A that clearly shows my income from my company and TDS details. Will that suffice as proof of paid employment?

Thanks,
Partha


----------



## Ankit Mehta (Jun 24, 2018)

Guys,

Do we need to do Medicals and PCC immediately after lodging the visa application or is it a good idea to wait and get a query from CO to do so?

Doing early medical tests runs the risk of getting expire!!!!

Pl. advise.


----------



## csdhan (Apr 27, 2018)

Ankit Mehta said:


> Guys,
> 
> Do we need to do Medicals and PCC immediately after lodging the visa application or is it a good idea to wait and get a query from CO to do so?
> 
> ...


If you wait for CO, then you are inducing a CO contact unnecessarily which will increase the wait time by at least by a month or two, may be more.

Doing medicals after lodging and before CO picks up your case is the ideal time.


----------



## csdhan (Apr 27, 2018)

kidambi28 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> First thanks a ton to Salman for the informative post. I got almost all my queries answered in this thread.
> 
> ...


Most of the COs are asking for payslips along with bank statements for entire period of employment nowadays. It's better to lodge now with whatever documents you have now and arrange and upload others before CO touches your file.


----------



## Ankit Mehta (Jun 24, 2018)

csdhan said:


> If you wait for CO, then you are inducing a CO contact unnecessarily which will increase the wait time by at least by a month or two, may be more.
> 
> Doing medicals after lodging and before CO picks up your case is the ideal time.


Thanks dear for valuable suggestion.


----------



## jingalala (Oct 17, 2018)

Hi All,

I've got an invitation in the last round. I'm just preparing for the documents as given in this thread. I have a few questions though.

1) I did my ACS more than a year ago (yes I've been waiting for an invite for more than a year) does that mean that the same RnR letter can be used ? Or do I have to get them signed again from the manager ? 
2) same case for my degree certificates and marksheets. I have them sealed from a notary more than a year ago. Is that ok if I upload the same ones ? Or do I have to get them signed again ?

3) I'm assuming this should be alright since I did the same in ACS. Half of my documents are in India and the other Half in Sydney. Is it okay if the ones in Sydney are signed by a JP and the ones in India signed by a Notary? 

4) Do all documents need to be attested ? The payslips that I have are already electronic. I remember to have them attested when I applied for ACS. 

Thanks for all your help with this matter.

Jinga 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

jingalala said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I've got an invitation in the last round. I'm just preparing for the documents as given in this thread. I have a few questions though.
> 
> ...


1) Use the same unless your points increased due to additional experience post ACS, in which case you have to use an additional reference to cover the added work points.

2) Yes, use the same.

3) Yes, is okay.

4) Not required to attest colour scans, use them as-is.


----------



## jingalala (Oct 17, 2018)

KeeDa said:


> 1) Use the same unless your points increased due to additional experience post ACS, in which case you have to use an additional reference to cover the added work points.
> 
> 2) Yes, use the same.
> 
> ...


With regards to point one, yes my points increased with related to work experience.. so I need another RnR letter signed or do I just support the claim with payslips ?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

jingalala said:


> With regards to point one, yes my points increased with related to work experience.. so I need another RnR letter signed or do I just support the claim with payslips ?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


You absolutely need a new RnR because payslips only prove that you were working, not that you were working in the same skilled occupation as claimed.


----------



## jingalala (Oct 17, 2018)

KeeDa said:


> You absolutely need a new RnR because payslips only prove that you were working, not that you were working in the same skilled occupation as claimed.


Hey Kee,

Thanks for the reply.

I'm a bit confused now.. I have been in the same company since start. When I applied for ACS in June 2017, I was with the same company that I'm with now... My points got amended in November 2017. Got my invite in Oct 2018. 

Since I work with the same company, do I still need a new letter ?

Sorry for asking this again as I have to go through a bit of a tedious process to get a RnR letter from my company.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

jingalala said:


> Hey Kee,
> 
> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> ...


Yes, you still need because even if in the same company, you could have been working on some other work/ assignment utilising some other skills, etc. and only a new reference letter can prove it otherwise.


----------



## mcmurphy (Jun 14, 2017)

Hello all, where do we upload form 1221? I am an overseas applicant and I couldn't find where to upload it. 

233511 Industrial Engineer, 70 pts for 189, 75 pts for NSW DOE:01 Feb. 2018


----------



## Airav2AU (Mar 26, 2018)

Should we upload all pages of passport with stampings ?

Sent from my LLD-L31 using Tapatalk


----------



## 0007 (Aug 22, 2018)

Quite useful.


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

Airav2AU said:


> Should we upload all pages of passport with stampings ?
> 
> Sent from my LLD-L31 using Tapatalk




Not necessary based on confirmation from an applicant yesterday where he received his grant and explicitly mentioned that he didn't provide stamped pages in passports. There was a lengthy discussion about why it was dropped as an requirement recently by DHA


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamal_mia (Oct 20, 2018)

I've applied for 189 visa 2 months back. Now the issue is one of my previous job's line manager has resigned who signed my job description letter. How can I update this?


----------



## bssanthosh47 (Jun 7, 2018)

jamal_mia said:


> I've applied for 189 visa 2 months back. Now the issue is one of my previous job's line manager has resigned who signed my job description letter. How can I update this?


You can use and upload a form 1022 or use the section update us !

Make sure and ask your manager to give positive response if any EV happens 

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## bssanthosh47 (Jun 7, 2018)

mcmurphy said:


> Hello all, where do we upload form 1221? I am an overseas applicant and I couldn't find where to upload it.
> 
> 233511 Industrial Engineer, 70 pts for 189, 75 pts for NSW DOE:01 Feb. 2018


You can upload it under Character Evidence Section.

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## jamal_mia (Oct 20, 2018)

bssanthosh47 said:


> You can use and upload a form 1022 or use the section update us !
> 
> Make sure and ask your manager to give positive response if any EV happens
> 
> ...



Dear Santhosh Da,

Thanks a lot. This was my previous company. Can I ask my agent to update DHA with the new manager's phone number & email address?


----------



## bssanthosh47 (Jun 7, 2018)

jamal_mia said:


> Dear Santhosh Da,
> 
> Thanks a lot. This was my previous company. Can I ask my agent to update DHA with the new manager's phone number & email address?


Best option would be for you to get a new RnR letter from HR if not signed from your new manager . I would have done this and updated that old manager has resigned from the company . Always a RnR from HR is the best option .

You can update the details using form 1022 or update us section about your managers resignation and new managers details .

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## jamal_mia (Oct 20, 2018)

bssanthosh47 said:


> Best option would be for you to get a new RnR letter from HR if not signed from your new manager . I would have done this and updated that old manager has resigned from the company . Always a RnR from HR is the best option .
> 
> You can update the details using form 1022 or update us section about your managers resignation and new managers details .
> 
> ...


Dear Santhosh Da,

Thanks a lot. If I can't manage from the HR, as it was my previous company, in that case signed by a manager is ok?


----------



## Mike611 (Jun 11, 2018)

Hi guys,

Sorry if this question has been asked before and answered. I received an invite for 189 and submitted all other documents except for PCC and medicals. I have scheduled my medicals but the PCC is turning out to be a major headache! I need police clearance from India and UAE, however for both I need to submit a letter from Dept of Immigration requesting PCC. I have been trying to get that letter by calling up the immigration contact centre but they have no clue! I am at loss and dont know how to proceed. Would someone be able to guide me? 

Thanks


----------



## Mohammed786 (Apr 11, 2013)

Where are you currently located? Do you have your emirates i.d.( expired one also) of U.A.E.? Then you just have to follow the procedures on the Dubai Police website for a person who wants to obtain the PCC and is currently not a U.A.E resident.



Mike611 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Sorry if this question has been asked before and answered. I received an invite for 189 and submitted all other documents except for PCC and medicals. I have scheduled my medicals but the PCC is turning out to be a major headache! I need police clearance from India and UAE, however for both I need to submit a letter from Dept of Immigration requesting PCC. I have been trying to get that letter by calling up the immigration contact centre but they have no clue! I am at loss and dont know how to proceed. Would someone be able to guide me?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Mike611 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Sorry if this question has been asked before and answered. I received an invite for 189 and submitted all other documents except for PCC and medicals. I have scheduled my medicals but the PCC is turning out to be a major headache! I need police clearance from India and UAE, however for both I need to submit a letter from Dept of Immigration requesting PCC. I have been trying to get that letter by calling up the immigration contact centre but they have no clue! I am at loss and dont know how to proceed. Would someone be able to guide me?
> 
> Thanks


You don't need any letter for Indian PCC!


----------



## Ankit Sharma (Jul 4, 2017)

*Need Advice*

Hello Members,

Best of luck to everyone for their applications.

I am in middle of my 189 visa application. I need your help regarding my case, my application deadline is 10th Dec 2018. My wife is pregnant and due on 28th Nov and I am struggling to understand how can I add my family in my application. 
How should I go about it? Kindly help.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Ankit Sharma said:


> Hello Members,
> 
> Best of luck to everyone for their applications.
> 
> ...


From my understanding, it is advisable to lodge the visa close to the last date such as Dec 1st week and wait for the CO to be allocated and then after the CO comes into the role just add the newborn to the application if you have not added the child.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Ankit Sharma said:


> Hello Members,
> 
> Best of luck to everyone for their applications.
> 
> ...


You won't be able to get newborn's passport by 10th Dec, so apply for the visa now (or a bit later, but don't wait until the last day), do the medicals later whenever your wife is comfortable after birth. When you have the your child's passport, upload form 1436 to add the new family member into your visa application, wait for some time for them to add the new applicant after which you can generate baby's HAP ID, complete baby's medicals, and wait for PR grant for all 3 of you.


----------



## john2888 (Oct 1, 2018)

KeeDa said:


> 1. Yes, just add as dependent applicant in the EOI.
> 2. Yes, your partner will get the 189 with you. No separate application to be made.


Thanks for the reply KeeDa,

One more question. Do we both need to do separate Statutory declaration for the De-Facto relationship?

Thanks 
John


----------



## anoopvjn3 (Aug 5, 2017)

Hi, 

I got n invite on 11th Oct and currently submitting my details and uploading the documents on myimmi site. 
I have a doubt regarding what address I should put and where to do the PCC from. 

My permanent address is in Kerala, have added this address in my passport and aadhar. 
Wife is having her home address in her passport and aadhar, and not my same address
We both work in Bangalore, but just have the agreement copy (for both of us) and gas bill(only my name) as address proof. Wife's name is added in my passport, but mine is not added in her passport. We also have the marriage certificate.

1. Which is the best option to get the PCC done for both of us. a) we do it in Kerala but out address may not match and both will be at different address. Will this matter? b) we do it in Bangalore. mentioning both current address and permanent address. Do we need any additional documents?

2. In both both options, while completing the online application and filling in form 80,1221, which address should we put in the section "residential address" and "postal address".


----------



## shades (Oct 22, 2018)

american_desi said:


> Hey Guys i have concerns with my spouse name as well.
> 
> Her full name in passport is as below:
> 
> ...


Hi, 
How did you finally resolve this and were there any questions asked by the CO?
I am facing a similar issue.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

john2888 said:


> Thanks for the reply KeeDa,
> 
> One more question. Do we both need to do separate Statutory declaration for the De-Facto relationship?
> 
> ...


From what I've heard, it should be a joint statement of commitment to each other and separate statutory declarations as well.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

anoopvjn3 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got n invite on 11th Oct and currently submitting my details and uploading the documents on myimmi site.
> I have a doubt regarding what address I should put and where to do the PCC from.
> ...


1. Bangalore. Additional documents (than those given on passportindia website) would be your rental agreement + utility bill + marriage certificate.
2. Both as the one where you reside- Bangalore.


----------



## sagargarg (Jul 24, 2018)

Do I need attested copies of all certificates and documents or just color scans?


----------



## Dimenssionless (Nov 4, 2016)

Guys, what can I do if SkillSelect sends me an email that there is a message to view and when I open the SkillSelect account I find nothing.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

sagargarg said:


> Do I need attested copies of all certificates and documents or just color scans?


Just colour scans.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Dimenssionless said:


> Guys, what can I do if SkillSelect sends me an email that there is a message to view and when I open the SkillSelect account I find nothing.


You might have multiple EOIs. Check all of them.


----------



## Dimenssionless (Nov 4, 2016)

KeeDa said:


> You might have multiple EOIs. Check all of them.


Yes I have 02 EOIs and I checked them both. There is no message at all. I am confused what was that email for from SkillSelect


----------



## jacky101010 (Oct 10, 2018)

csdhan said:


> If you wait for CO, then you are inducing a CO contact unnecessarily which will increase the wait time by at least by a month or two, may be more.
> 
> Doing medicals after lodging and before CO picks up your case is the ideal time.


Hi Csdhan,

or everyone else,

I have lodged my application and wanna do medical immediately,
however my agent insisted that the HAP ID will be generated by the CO (which I know it's not true. some of my friend manage to do it through immiaccount)

Could anyone confirm that infact we can do medical prior to CO contact, and perhaps can give me some step by steps so i can forward to my agent?

Thanks


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Dimenssionless said:


> Yes I have 02 EOIs and I checked them both. There is no message at all. I am confused what was that email for from SkillSelect


and both still are in SUBMITTED state?
was that day your birthday?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

jacky101010 said:


> Hi Csdhan,
> 
> or everyone else,
> 
> ...


Yes, you can. There should be a "Health Details" link underneath each applicant's name in your online visa application- if not now, should appear in a day or two. Clicking that link will open a questionnaire and submitting answers to this will give you a pdf with HAP ID.


----------



## Dimenssionless (Nov 4, 2016)

KeeDa said:


> and both still are in SUBMITTED state?
> was that day your birthday?


Yes both are in "Submitted" state. No my birthday is in some other month. Any other idea?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Dimenssionless said:


> Yes both are in "Submitted" state. No my birthday is in some other month. Any other idea?


There must be something that triggered that email. It happens on certain events, sometimes even when there is no change to your points score. Your assessment/ English results expired? You reached a certain milestone at work wrt number of years? Check the "points breakdown" pdf and see if you get any hints there.


----------



## sbahuguna (Jun 13, 2018)

*Query regarding addresses in Form 80*

Me and my husband both have our respective native place address mentioned in our Aadhar cards and Passports. We have changed a few addresses but there's no proof of those. Is that okay? Can we mention all those addresses on Form 80? What if CO asks us for address proofs for those addresses?


----------



## bssanthosh47 (Jun 7, 2018)

sbahuguna said:


> Me and my husband both have our respective native place address mentioned in our Aadhar cards and Passports. We have changed a few addresses but there's no proof of those. Is that okay? Can we mention all those addresses on Form 80? What if CO asks us for address proofs for those addresses?


You have to mention the history of your addresses for the past 10 years in form 80 . No proof is required for them . 
Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## RaviChopra (Jun 13, 2018)

Hi Guys,
First and foremost i would like to thank all the members of this forum as its been great help. The tips given in this forum has helped me to get through my English Test as well as my Skill Assessment with Maximum Points.
Hence seeking the forum for few more answers. Pardon me if some of them seem repetitive and dumb.
I am 38 years based out of India. I have 2 sisters-One based out of Australia, the other based out of India. I have the following queries.
1. Can my Mom apply for a Parent visa or she has to wait till i move to Oz.
2. Are Tax documents mandatory for visa?
3. Do i need to submit "exactly" the same documents for visa that i submitted for Skill Assessment-
My problem is herewith. i worked in two companies in last finacial year (April 2017- March 2018). While the first company where i worked, April- September 2017, i have had no problem with documentation, its the second company where i worked i am facing with documentation challenges.
I have been working for this organization for last 1 year (from October 2017) at a salary of 1.0 Lac per month. Its a new setup and my ex boss in an earlier company. A good natured honest upright guy. Since its a startup, the salary payments were not regular, or payments would be in cash and splits of 10k, or 15k or 25k so as to total up my monthly income. For skill assessment, they had provided me with Statement of Service letter, but no payslips. After the specific request from assessing authority to me, i had to convince them to provide me the same. They provided me with default payslip showing 10k deduction of TDS, which i submitted to the assessment authority. My assessment cam out as positive.
However i realized that they hadn't deducted that TDS amount from cash amounts being paid to me. Neither the salary is reflecting in my bank statements nor i have included this income (October 2017- March 2018) in my Income Tax filed for last year. I spoke to my CA about this, she said the Tax filing could be revised indicating the updated income , but it still would not reflect the Employers Name plus it would carry the stamp being Revised Tax submission. She said it may add "suspicion" considering i have revised the Tax Statement after positive assessment for my Skills.
Can someone please guide me how to deal with the situation?
Looking eagerly for a response.
Thanks & Regards


----------



## sharv (Jul 11, 2017)

Hi guys, can i change or replace the document uploaded in my account if uploaded a wrong document... i have not made the payment yet..


----------



## bssanthosh47 (Jun 7, 2018)

sharv said:


> Hi guys, can i change or replace the document uploaded in my account if uploaded a wrong document... i have not made the payment yet..


You can delete as long as you have uloaded the docs and not clicked submit in the docs section . If you have clicked submit you cannot delete even if u have not paid the fees

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## bssanthosh47 (Jun 7, 2018)

RaviChopra said:


> Hi Guys,
> First and foremost i would like to thank all the members of this forum as its been great help. The tips given in this forum has helped me to get through my English Test as well as my Skill Assessment with Maximum Points.
> Hence seeking the forum for few more answers. Pardon me if some of them seem repetitive and dumb.
> I am 38 years based out of India. I have 2 sisters-One based out of Australia, the other based out of India. I have the following queries.
> ...


Please find below replies 

1) Yes your mum can apply for Parent Visa since your Sister is in Australia already , and she can be her sponsorer . She cant apply parent Visa with your name at this stage . You have to move to Oz get relevant documents in line for Parent Visa and being a sponsorer for your mum

2) Yes Tax docments are mandatory , as this is the main source of secondary evidence to prove your employment . There has been n number of cases of CO contacts asking for the same .

3) You may or may not submit exactly the same docs . But most of us do it becasue we would have already collected most of the docs which is similar to Visa Aplication for skill assesment 
Yes , your CA is 100% right . Your case looks suspisious to my eyes just by reading your explanation .(Just saying)
You need to contact a MARA agent on how to handel your case or you need to figure out a way to get your docs in line .

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## Dimenssionless (Nov 4, 2016)

KeeDa said:


> There must be something that triggered that email. It happens on certain events, sometimes even when there is no change to your points score. Your assessment/ English results expired? You reached a certain milestone at work wrt number of years? Check the "points breakdown" pdf and see if you get any hints there.


I wrote to SkillSelect and received their reply. They informed me that it was about my very old EOI that I never submitted and considered as discarded because I was learning the immigration process that time and I never had IELTS or assessment done by then. Anyhow, I had to reset the password of this EOI to read their message. The message was about EOI expiry in a month. Thank you everyone for the help.


----------



## RaviChopra (Jun 13, 2018)

Thanks Santhosh for your "honest" feedback.


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

bssanthosh47 said:


> Please find below replies
> 
> 1) Yes your mum can apply for Parent Visa since your Sister is in Australia already , and she can be her sponsorer . She cant apply parent Visa with your name at this stage . You have to move to Oz get relevant documents in line for Parent Visa and being a sponsorer for your mum
> 
> ...


At least two children of the three would need to be Australian Permanent Residents _who are usually resident in Australia_ before a valid Parent Visa application could be made, otherwise the balance of family test would not be met.

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/brin/pare/balance-of-family-test

For possible waiting times, see also: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...-bringing-parents-australia.html#post12525202


----------



## RaviChopra (Jun 13, 2018)

Hi Kaju,
Is it possible for you to guide me on the second part of my post?
Regards


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

RaviChopra said:


> Hi Kaju,
> Is it possible for you to guide me on the second part of my post?
> Regards


No, sorry.


----------



## Sleepydraftsman (Apr 11, 2018)

Hi all, 

I have a question regarding the Form 80 which I’m filling in for my 189 application. When I filled in a Form 80 for my current 485 temp graduate visa, I accidentally missed out some details in my travel history and addresses (I thought an old passport was no longer accessible but found it later, and I missed out my old undergrad student hostel address in my home country), but I got that visa anyway.

So the question is: now that I’m filling in a new Form 80, would it be wise to include this info that I did not include in the last Form 80? I asked a migration agent about this and he claimed that since the Form 80 was not even a requirement for my 485 visa, there is no reason my CO would cross check the forms, and even if he/she did it wasn’t crucial information anyway. But what do the experts here think?


----------



## RaviChopra (Jun 13, 2018)

Hi Forum Members,
I have currently filed my EOI and waiting for an invite. I am planning to use this time for Collection of Documents. I prepared the detailed list based on the useful information available on this forum. (A Big Thanks to all contributing members). However i had a few queries. I
1. What should be the scan quality of the documents. 20 dpi? 40 dpi? 72 dpi? 150 dpi? 300 dpi?. Ideally this information should be there in the website. I couldn't find it or maybe i have missed it? 
2. I also see that there are 3 categories of Documents: Mandatory (M) / Recommended (R) / Supplementary (S). is it possible for a forum member to let us know which documents come under which category?

Identity
•	the pages of your current passport showing your photo, personal details and passport issue and expiry dates
•	A birth certificate showing the names of both parents.
•	A national identity card
•	Proof of change of name. Documents that show other names you have been known by.
•	A marriage or divorce certificate
Employment
•	Positive skills assessment Letter
•	Employment contracts for every role over the past 10 years, even those not claiming points for
•	Employment reference letter for each role claiming points for 
•	Company organisational charts showing position in the business and reporting lines
•	Payslips covering every year 
•	Annual tax records
•	Amendments/promotion letters where role and responsibility within an organisation changed
•	Offer Letter/ Relieving Letter
•	Bank Statement/ Provident Fund Statement
•	Certificate of membership of professional body to show that I met the requirements for admission and was vetted by my peers in a related field.
Education
•	Positive skills assessment
•	Degree certificates for each degree conferred
•	Academic transcripts for each degree
•	High school diploma (10th & 12th )
English
•	Results of IELTS test/ PTE Test
Miscellaneous
•	Form 80
•	Form 1221
•	Passport Size Photo (45mm x 35mm)


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

RaviChopra said:


> Hi Forum Members,
> I have currently filed my EOI and waiting for an invite. I am planning to use this time for Collection of Documents. I prepared the detailed list based on the useful information available on this forum. (A Big Thanks to all contributing members). However i had a few queries. I
> 1. What should be the scan quality of the documents. 20 dpi? 40 dpi? 72 dpi? 150 dpi? 300 dpi?. Ideally this information should be there in the website. I couldn't find it or maybe i have missed it?
> 2. I also see that there are 3 categories of Documents: Mandatory (M) / Recommended (R) / Supplementary (S). is it possible for a forum member to let us know which documents come under which category?
> ...


Looks good to me!

I would also include the CV (which together with the Form 80 / Form 1221) can potentially speed up processing.

Assuming you have PCC's on the way just haven't listed them, same for the health check (you can upload a copy of the successful health check doco to immiaccount too). 

Making sure your employment reference letter meets all DHA requirements: https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/visa...skilled/skilled-employment-documents-eoi.aspx

I scanned in 300 dpi - if the filesize is creeping over 5mb there are pdf compressors out there you can use.


----------



## RaviChopra (Jun 13, 2018)

Thanks for the response. I have scanned mine to 300dpi , but 95% of my documents are above 5mb even after using PDF compressors.
By the way, that's the list of documents I have "made" not collected yet. I wanted to know from the list which belongs to Mandatory(M), Recommended(R), & Supplementary (S). If anybody could markup against each of the items in the document list.
Yes, also filling in form 80 & 1221
Thanks once again


----------



## sbahuguna (Jun 13, 2018)

I have submitted the visa application with mandatory documents and also paid the fees. However the status still shows *Invited* and there is still an *Apply Visa* button.
The skillselect website was behaving erratically while I was uploading documents and making payment. 
Has anybody experienced the same thing?


----------



## RaviChopra (Jun 13, 2018)

What are the mandatory documents??


----------



## Mohammed786 (Apr 11, 2013)

sbahuguna said:


> I have submitted the visa application with mandatory documents and also paid the fees. However the status still shows *Invited* and there is still an *Apply Visa* button.
> The skillselect website was behaving erratically while I was uploading documents and making payment.
> Has anybody experienced the same thing?


Yes me, kindly find the answer to your query in this thread https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a.../1465286-skillselect-invitation-expiring.html


----------



## sbahuguna (Jun 13, 2018)

For partner skills points, ACS assessed my spouse with 8yrs experience. However he does not have payslips from his previous companies,only a few recent payslips. He does have R&R letters from all companies and bank statements showing salary credited. Would these be sufficient to back partner skills points?


----------



## pcdfrost (Sep 30, 2018)

sbahuguna said:


> For partner skills points, ACS assessed my spouse with 8yrs experience. However he does not have payslips from his previous companies,only a few recent payslips. He does have R&R letters from all companies and bank statements showing salary credited. Would these be sufficient to back partner skills points?


As far as I am aware the only requirement for Parner Skills is a positive Skills Assessment on the same skills list as yours. I do not believe that proving skilled employment is necessary for the Visa application. I may stand corrected.


----------



## Ankit Mehta (Jun 24, 2018)

Guys,

Lodged visa application today after 3 weeks of intense documentation.
Now, my clock has started ticking!!!!!!!!!


----------



## qazx (Jul 12, 2018)

Hi , i am trying to upload my bank statement for 189 visa. Under which category shall i upload ? I guess it wont be bank statement- business since its my personal account bank statement. Please let me know.









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## bssanthosh47 (Jun 7, 2018)

RaviChopra said:


> Thanks for the response. I have scanned mine to 300dpi , but 95% of my documents are above 5mb even after using PDF compressors.
> By the way, that's the list of documents I have "made" not collected yet. I wanted to know from the list which belongs to Mandatory(M), Recommended(R), & Supplementary (S). If anybody could markup against each of the items in the document list.
> Yes, also filling in form 80 & 1221
> Thanks once again


All mentioend are mandatory and submitted by many in this forum . Refer to page no.1 of this thread which has all details 

You may contact a MARA agent who can mark it up as per your wish .

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## bssanthosh47 (Jun 7, 2018)

Ankit Mehta said:


> Guys,
> 
> Lodged visa application today after 3 weeks of intense documentation.
> Now, my clock has started ticking!!!!!!!!!


Good luck buddy 

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## bssanthosh47 (Jun 7, 2018)

qazx said:


> Hi , i am trying to upload my bank statement for 189 visa. Under which category shall i upload ? I guess it wont be bank statement- business since its my personal account bank statement. Please let me know.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I uploaded it under others and specified the name correctly .

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## qazx (Jul 12, 2018)

bssanthosh47 said:


> qazx said:
> 
> 
> > Hi , i am trying to upload my bank statement for 189 visa. Under which category shall i upload ? I guess it wont be bank statement- business since its my personal account bank statement. Please let me know.
> ...


Thanks Santhosh , what name did u specify exactly?


----------



## bssanthosh47 (Jun 7, 2018)

qazx said:


> Thanks Santhosh , what name did u specify exactly?


Bank statement - Salary credit from XXX company to account for year 18-19 

The above is an example . if there is no space simplify it 

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## qazx (Jul 12, 2018)

bssanthosh47 said:


> qazx said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Santhosh , what name did u specify exactly?
> ...


Thanks man , cheers 🙂


----------



## Ankit Mehta (Jun 24, 2018)

bssanthosh47 said:


> Good luck buddy
> 
> Cheers
> Santhosh


Thanks dear.
Hoping for the best.


----------



## anoopvjn3 (Aug 5, 2017)

bssanthosh47 said:


> Ankit Mehta said:
> 
> 
> > Guys,
> ...



Great.. all the best.. 
Did you also complete the PCC and medicals?


----------



## Ankit Mehta (Jun 24, 2018)

anoopvjn3 said:


> Great.. all the best..
> Did you also complete the PCC and medicals?


PCC and medical examination is still not done.


----------



## srini.e (Jan 5, 2018)

Hi guys, 

Can someone share me the format for the functional prof of English from university for my wife.

Thanks in advance 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

srini.e said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Can someone share me the format for the functional prof of English from university for my wife.
> 
> ...


*Query reg secondary applicant(spouse's) english eligibility criteria*


----------



## anoopvjn3 (Aug 5, 2017)

Hi, 

I still have the doubt regarding my residential address to be filled in application form in immiaccount and form 80. 
I stay in Bangalore, and my permanent address is in Kerala. my address in all my documents are of Kerala address and i do not have any proof's for my bangalore address. 
In document submission, do they ask for proof for residential address?

In page 8 of application and in Form 80, which address should i add as residential address. The permanent address (kerala) or current address (bangalore)?


----------



## itspuneetv (Sep 12, 2017)

Hi guys

I will start lodging the application tomorrow. I am currently studying in Australia and had spent 4 months in Germany. Do I need to get PCC from Germany and local federal police (Australia) in addition to Indian PCC?


----------



## RockyRaj (Dec 9, 2017)

itspuneetv said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I will start lodging the application tomorrow. I am currently studying in Australia and had spent 4 months in Germany. Do I need to get PCC from Germany and local federal police (Australia) in addition to Indian PCC?




Puneet, you need only when you spent in any country for a period of 12 months in the last 10 years. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sumitindia (Oct 21, 2018)

Hi All,

I have got invitation for 189 and want someone to please clarify doubts. 

First of all, i would like to thank everyone who have been helping people out here in need.

Doubt: My wife has got her medicals done for 482 temp skill visa 3 months back. Does she again need to go for medicals, means do i need to add her in Family members section so as to generate Hap id for her?

Please assist. Profuse thanks!!

Thanks,
Sumit


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

sumitindia said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have got invitation for 189 and want someone to please clarify doubts.
> 
> ...


No, she does not need medical tests again. You can skip adding her in the MHD application, but have to add her as a dependent in the visa application though- and remember to answer YES to the question "_Has this applicant undertaken a health examination..._" and provide her existing HAP ID.


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

sumitindia said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have got invitation for 189 and want someone to please clarify doubts.
> 
> ...


You might not need to have all the health examinations again if you had any in the last 12 months. Your medical referral letter will tell you what examinations you need to take.

Go through below link 

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/hel...irements/health/who-needs-health-examinations


----------



## sumitindia (Oct 21, 2018)

KeeDa said:


> sumitindia said:
> 
> 
> > Hi All,
> ...


Thanks a lot! Yes, I will surely added her hap id there.


----------



## sumitindia (Oct 21, 2018)

himsrj said:


> sumitindia said:
> 
> 
> > Hi All,
> ...


Thanks a lot! Will check it.


----------



## sumitindia (Oct 21, 2018)

Another query related to documents submission:

1. My ACS was done on 21 May 2018. Is it fine to submit same set of documents which was attested during April and May month including employment certificate from current company and affidavits of employment of past 2 companies?

2. Should i wait for Indian PCC and Australia PCC to come and then submit all of my other documents as well?

3. Can i prepare form 80 and 1221 in advance and where can i get these forms as im yet to complete 17 pages application?

Pleass assit with these queries. Thanks for your help!!

Sumit


----------



## bablu12345 (Sep 2, 2017)

Hi Guys,

Today i got invitation and planing to submit my visa application in the end of Dec 2018. I didn't hope to receive an invite anytime soon so didn't prepare for anything like PCC etc. I have a few questions if anyone can answer.

1.
My ACS assessment was from Mar 2018 and today I got invite (Nov 2018). I have changed the role in the same company (from developer to architect) in May 2018. Now, *do i need to go to ACS again for the assessment of my new role from May'18 to Dec'18?* If not then what should I check YES or NO for the question about relevancy of job period? Should I choose NO because no assessment was done by ACS? If i choose NO there is there any consequences?

2.
As of today I am in Canada. I left India 2 years back on a work permit so i need PCC for my last 8 years(out of 10) of stay in India. On 20th Nov, I am moving to USA from same company on L1 visa (long term work visa and will never return to Canada). Flight, hotel etc all are booked. Now if i apply for PCC for 8 years of my stay in India in the embassy here in Canada, then by the time in 6 weeks PCC will arrive, I have long gone out of Canada. If I apply in USA, then I will apply only in Dec because 15 days I will be living in hotel while searching for an accommodation in the USA. I can apply for PCC only after I have rental apartment, mobile number plus proof of residential address in the USA. Here comes the question - *Should I submit my immiAccount application for Visa (with in 60 days, no choice) and then later in Feb/March'2019 can I submit PCCs for Canada & India once I receive them?* Even if I apply for PCC in Indian embassy here in Canada before I leave for the USA, then too I may not get it within 60 days.* Is there a strict requirement of submitting PCCs within 60 days? *

3.
There is a question related to stay out of your country of usual residence. My wife stayed 7 years in Canada and she is Canadian citizen now. Before 7 years she lived in India in 9 different places since born. Shell we have to mention each and every address and duration where she stayed in India before moving to Canada? All other visa forms always asked for last 10 years of history and thats why I am asking if we can provide just 3 years of her stay in India before she moved to Canada?

Thanks.


----------



## sumitindia (Oct 21, 2018)

sumitindia said:


> Another query related to documents submission:
> 
> 1. My ACS was done on 21 May 2018. Is it fine to submit same set of documents which was attested during April and May month including employment certificate from current company and affidavits of employment of past 2 companies?
> 
> ...


Guys, please assist with these queries. Profuse thanks!!

Sumit


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

sumitindia said:


> Another query related to documents submission:
> 
> 1. My ACS was done on 21 May 2018. Is it fine to submit same set of documents which was attested during April and May month including employment certificate from current company and affidavits of employment of past 2 companies?
> 
> ...


1. Yes, you can use the same documents attested and provided for ACS.

2. You can STILL lodge the VISA with other required documents by paying the fees if you want to and submit the PCCs for applicable countries later when they become available.

3. Yes, you can fill up the form 80 & 1221 by downloading the form from here https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/Forms/Documents/80.pdf


----------



## Jascha (Sep 2, 2016)

Hi

I have got my PCC for India and Malaysia in August 2017. Can I submit them for visa application if I am applying in November 2018?


----------



## sumitindia (Oct 21, 2018)

intruder_ said:


> sumitindia said:
> 
> 
> > Another query related to documents submission:
> ...


Thanks intruder for the reply.

For specifically point1, my points have increased due to experience in Australia after ACS was done. I'm still with the same company, same role. Does all documents hold true or do i need to get new RnR (my role hasn't changed since then).
Thanks,
Sumit


----------



## nitin2611 (Nov 11, 2018)

Hi Everyone,

*Thank you everyone for this forum*. It is of extreme help. I received my invite for visa today. I have a question specifically w.r.t *Medical before visa lodge*.

I read through the forum and saw the process of generating HAP ID so that i can get medical done before visa lodge.

By this I also thought that via this process I would come to know of medical assessment as well and only then lodge the visa if everything is ok for medicals. However I read the following on the website:

........ We do not offer a pre-visa assessment service. If you complete your health examinations before lodging a visa application, please lodge your visa application first and then contact your visa officer for advice about your health examination results if necessary. You will not receive information about adverse opinions until you lodge your visa application and all information available has been considered by a Medical Officer of the Commonwealth (MOC). See My Health Declarations for further information.

Contrary to then what i understood, then the only advantage of having the medical tests before visa is to save time. *One can't save the visa lodging fees as the medical assessment won't be provided anyway*.

Is my understanding correct or is there any advantage of doing medical before visa lodging?

Thanks,
Nitin


----------



## nitin2611 (Nov 11, 2018)

Continuing on above. I understand following are the tests generally asked for

1. Chest X-ray.
2. Urine Tests.
3. Blood Tests

A) Is there anything else (in general - case to case i understand CO can ask for me)? 
B) Does anyone know what all is part of Blood Tests and Urine tests?

Thanks,
Nitin


----------



## Abdul-341 (May 2, 2017)

Hello,

Guys I have a question.
Anyone could you please help me out.
I was positively assessed by EA but my CV documents were submitted by my agent.
I did made some changes with my CV.
Now, I have to submit my updated CV again after invitation.
Does this CV match completely to that submitted before for skill assessment ?


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

sumitindia said:


> Thanks intruder for the reply.
> 
> For specifically point1, my points have increased due to experience in Australia after ACS was done. I'm still with the same company, same role. Does all documents hold true or do i need to get new RnR (my role hasn't changed since then).
> Thanks,
> Sumit


Try to get a new RnR to supplement that claim of increase in points due to experience in Australia.


----------



## mithunv (Jul 21, 2018)

Hi everyone,
I am in the process of uploading docs for my 189 application (received an invitation in Oct). My doubts are regarding under which heading to upload the following for my spouse. We are not claiming partner points. The available headings under her name in the document upload pages are- 1. Evidence of birth or age, 2. evidence of character, 3. Evidence of member of the family unit, 4. Photograph-passport, 5.Evidence of relationship 6. Travel document 7. Form 80. 
Please clarify where to upload the following
1. Spouse English ability- (She had proficient English 2 years back, I got certificates from school and college stating that her medium of instruction was English.

2.Spouse educational qualifications

3.Spouse prior work experience

Under my name, there is a tab for English language proficiency, which is not present for her. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## mithunv (Jul 21, 2018)

Hi everyone,
One more question. As I mentioned previously I am in the process of uploading docs for my 189 application (received an invitation in Oct).
We are a family of four- me, my wife and our two daughters aged 9 and 4- All four of us are migrating together. We are the biological parents of our children.
Under my daughters' document upload page, there are two headings - Evidence of custody and evidence of the member of the family unit. I am not sure what to upload for these headings. If I leave it blank, I am afraid, it will say that some necessary documents are missing. 

Please guide me on how to tackle this.

Thanks
M


----------



## bssanthosh47 (Jun 7, 2018)

mithunv said:


> Hi everyone,
> I am in the process of uploading docs for my 189 application (received an invitation in Oct). My doubts are regarding under which heading to upload the following for my spouse. We are not claiming partner points. The available headings under her name in the document upload pages are- 1. Evidence of birth or age, 2. evidence of character, 3. Evidence of member of the family unit, 4. Photograph-passport, 5.Evidence of relationship 6. Travel document 7. Form 80.
> Please clarify where to upload the following
> 1. Spouse English ability- (She had proficient English 2 years back, I got certificates from school and college stating that her medium of instruction was English.
> ...


One question ! in the 17 page form did u mention unders your partners section that she has taken the english test and updated the points there ?
If yes there will not be any section for uploading the english score card . you need to update it under others section .
and yeah hope you are aware that functional english marks are valid only for 12 months from the date of test for partner as per DHA rules. So if the scores are above 2 years she needs to take the test again . 
Since you also have the letter from college upload it under Others.

ok so the answers to the qs above
1) others
2) others
3) not required to upload them 

cheers
Santhosh


----------



## bssanthosh47 (Jun 7, 2018)

Abdul-341 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Guys I have a question.
> Anyone could you please help me out.
> ...


Since you are positively assess by EA , nothing has to be done with EA . Your outcome holds good.

for visa application you can submit the updated CV without any issues and make sure it is in line with your job code 

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## bssanthosh47 (Jun 7, 2018)

Jascha said:


> Hi
> 
> I have got my PCC for India and Malaysia in August 2017. Can I submit them for visa application if I am applying in November 2018?


you need to re apply for PCC .

Many PCC issuing authorities issue it with lesser or greater than 12 months validity. But for DHA a PCC is valid for 12 months from the date of issue.

*Quoting from DHA -
For immigration purposes a police certificate is deemed to be valid for 12 months from the issue date.*

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## bssanthosh47 (Jun 7, 2018)

nitin2611 said:


> Continuing on above. I understand following are the tests generally asked for
> 
> 1. Chest X-ray.
> 2. Urine Tests.
> ...


Replying to your previous post and this together .

You can get the medicals done before invite only if u r sure of the invite just to save time and apply for visa as early as possible . There is no harm in getting medicals done before the invite and visa lodgement and this saves a lot of time .
While filling your form for visa application in immiaccount there is question asking if have done the medicals earlier and you can key in the HAP id there and it will automatically link the medicals and start displaying under health assesment in your visa application page . 

2nd post 
if the clinic finds any abnormalities in your test reports they will suggest you to undergo further medical tests if required else they will upload the results into e medicals and give you a green signal . you cant see the results but track your medicals status in e-medicals and health assement tab in visa application page .

Blood test - HIV
Urine test - Sugar levels and creatinine levels .

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## mithunv (Jul 21, 2018)

bssanthosh47 said:


> One question ! in the 17 page form did u mention unders your partners section that she has taken the english test and updated the points there ?
> If yes there will not be any section for uploading the english score card . you need to update it under others section .
> and yeah hope you are aware that functional english marks are valid only for 12 months from the date of test for partner as per DHA rules. So if the scores are above 2 years she needs to take the test again .
> Since you also have the letter from college upload it under Others.
> ...


Thank you for your reply. 
Page 14 asks whether my wife has undertaken English test in the past 36 months. Hence I mentioned that she took IELTS in July 2016 with proficient English score. 

You mentioned others. But is it under the heading evidence of character for both English and educational qualification?

Regarding repeating English test, my understanding was that if you get the letters from school and college, you don't need English test to prove functional English. Please correct m if I am wrong. 

Thanks
Mithun


----------



## nitin2611 (Nov 11, 2018)

bssanthosh47 said:


> Replying to your previous post and this together .
> 
> You can get the medicals done before invite only if u r sure of the invite just to save time and apply for visa as early as possible . There is no harm in getting medicals done before the invite and visa lodgement and this saves a lot of time .


Thanks Santhosh for your reply. 

1. So then I would interpret that this is for saving time only. Correct? 

2. Post medical one can't first get the official medical assessment and then decide to lodge the visa or not. In other words one has to lodge the visa and only then get to know finally. Correct?

Regards,
Nitin


----------



## ldsekar2406 (Feb 12, 2018)

Hi Everyone,

I am expecting invite in December and preparing for the documents, I have the list of documents but whether these documents are to be attested or only Photocopy (Colour / BW) will do.

Thanks for your reply.


----------



## bssanthosh47 (Jun 7, 2018)

nitin2611 said:


> Thanks Santhosh for your reply.
> 
> 1. So then I would interpret that this is for saving time only. Correct?
> 
> ...


Hi nitin ,

No you can know the status before hand itself in your immiaccount. you can get the assesment outcome in your immiaccount .

In your medical application in Immi account you can see the below screens.

1) Helath assesment for XXX
Examinatons required or to be organized(something dont remember now) . This is the first stage as soon as you create the HAP ID 
2) Health assesment for XXX
Examination in progress- this pops up when you create the HAP ID and u give your tests in the clinic and clinic is assessing your results and updating.
3) Health Clearance provided - no action required - this means you have got the clearance for medicals and you are good to go and the clinic has no found abnormalities and has rated you with good health report .

but if there is any complication in the reports from the clinin and wants DHA to clear it it will do the below 
4) Heath assesment refererred to BUPA medical visa services - this is done by the clinin if there is any complication or doubts . they will refer you case to BUPA . and BUPA will analyze your case and suggest what needs to be done further . if they find the complication not that severe they will update the status to point no.3.

hope this is clear now 

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## bssanthosh47 (Jun 7, 2018)

ldsekar2406 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I am expecting invite in December and preparing for the documents, I have the list of documents but whether these documents are to be attested or only Photocopy (Colour / BW) will do.
> 
> Thanks for your reply.


High resolution color copy of the original is sufficient . 

If you are scanning the Xerox copy or B/W copy of the docuemnt then you need to attest them

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## bssanthosh47 (Jun 7, 2018)

mithunv said:


> Thank you for your reply.
> Page 14 asks whether my wife has undertaken English test in the past 36 months. Hence I mentioned that she took IELTS in July 2016 with proficient English score.
> ah i guessed it right . if you had left this with No as an answer then separate section would have popped up for attaching english ability for wife. no worries now.upload the college letters
> You mentioned others. But is it under the heading evidence of character for both English and educational qualification?
> ...


Replies in BLUE


----------



## sumitindia (Oct 21, 2018)

sumitindia said:


> intruder_ said:
> 
> 
> > sumitindia said:
> ...


Hey Guys, please assist here?

Sumit


----------



## sumitindia (Oct 21, 2018)

intruder_ said:


> sumitindia said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks intruder for the reply.
> ...


 Sure, thanks a lot!!


----------



## ldsekar2406 (Feb 12, 2018)

bssanthosh47 said:


> High resolution color copy of the original is sufficient .
> 
> If you are scanning the Xerox copy or B/W copy of the docuemnt then you need to attest them
> 
> ...


Thanks Santhosh


----------



## ldsekar2406 (Feb 12, 2018)

Hi 

I have done Diploma (Instead of HSC /+2), then UG and a PG, should I add all three or only my Under-Graduation (UG) and Post Graduation (PG) will do, as I am claiming points only for my Post-Graduation.

please let me know, currently, I have my UG and PG mentioned in my EOI.

Thanks


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

ldsekar2406 said:


> Hi
> 
> I have done Diploma (Instead of HSC /+2), then UG and a PG, should I add all three or only my Under-Graduation (UG) and Post Graduation (PG) will do, as I am claiming points only for my Post-Graduation.
> 
> ...


How did ACS assess your Diploma, UG, and PG?


----------



## ldsekar2406 (Feb 12, 2018)

KeeDa said:


> How did ACS assess your Diploma, UG, and PG?


ACS assessment done for my PG successfully and i have submitted my UG and PG transcript for ACS assessment as per their guidelines. Now i just want to add Diploma (HSC equivalent for me) in EOI for record purpose only


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

ldsekar2406 said:


> ACS assessment done for my PG successfully and i have submitted my UG and PG transcript for ACS assessment as per their guidelines. Now i just want to add Diploma (HSC equivalent for me) in EOI for record purpose only


It seems ACS awarded ICT Major/ etc for PG only, while UG is not even listed in the ACS result, and Diploma wasn't provided at all. In this case, claim points in the EOI for the PG by selecting appropriate AQF option from the drop-down and choose "Others" in the drop-down for the UG and Diploma.


----------



## siriusttt (Aug 11, 2015)

Hi guys,

Need your help .

I have worked in 3 different companies in the last 9 years and i wanted to claim 15 points for the 8+ overseas experience.

My details are below:

1.Worked in one company from 30 June 2009 till 9th Dec 2009
2.Worked in 2nd company from 10th Dec 2009 till 5th Aug 2010
3. Working in the same company from Aug 2010 till now .

I filed for EA accreditation in Feb 2018 and got it in July , 189 invite i got in October.

Can i and should i claim the points for the first two work experience or not? or will my 3rd working job suffice.

I have currently 70 points if i include the work experience as 8+ years.

Thanks and regards,


----------



## ldsekar2406 (Feb 12, 2018)

KeeDa said:


> It seems ACS awarded ICT Major/ etc for PG only, while UG is not even listed in the ACS result, and Diploma wasn't provided at all. In this case, claim points in the EOI for the PG by selecting appropriate AQF option from the drop-down and choose "Others" in the drop-down for the UG and Diploma.


Hi 
Thanks so much for your clarification.


----------



## sagniksar08 (Jul 25, 2017)

Hi guys
Recently I got an invite to lodge my 189 application, but later I realised when I lodged my EOI I have entered application id instead of EA id for my skill assessment section. Will it be an issue.


----------



## Kuciwawa (Nov 4, 2018)

Dear seniors, I am filling out the 189 application now (page 6 of 17) and not very sure about the National ID for my 2 year old child. My home country only issue national ID for adults (18+). My child was born in Singapore, hence her birth certificate is issued by Singapore. She had Singapore dependent pass number though. Should I use this dependent pass number instead? I wonder if this will be an issue: providing ID that is not from her home country?

Thanks so much for the help!


----------



## Kuciwawa (Nov 4, 2018)

For this question : Does any other person have custodial, access or guardianship rights to this child? 

Do I have to tick yes or no when my wife is also migrating with me and my child?

Thank you all 🙂


----------



## srini.e (Jan 5, 2018)

Hey guys I have a query... me and my wife doesn’t have spouse’s name in our passports and she haven’t changed her surname after marriage as well(optional to change ).. but i do have the marriage certificate(20 months) I don’t have any other documents apart from my marriage certificate .. will it suffice the requirement ?? Or how shall I proceed kindly suggest ...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rose99 (Sep 24, 2018)

Hi all,
We got invitation for 189 visa in this November round with 75 pts. My husband is claiming 15 points for 8 years experience as electrical engineer(233311). EA outcome is only for the degree and not for employment.However he had a 3 month leave period due to medical reasons. This is evident from the travel records since he is working overseas.Will this be deducted from his experience of 8 years. Will our visa be rejected due to over claiming of points? Should we file another eoi without accepting this one?Anyone had a similar situation??


----------



## Kuciwawa (Nov 4, 2018)

Hi, I'm not sure Rose99. 
When I have EA to assess my skill, I select the option so that they can endorse my work experience as well. It says like this in the report:

_Relevant Skilled Employment Assessment
Engineers Australia advises the following period of skilled employment has been assessed and determined relevant in support of your assessment outcome:_
_
Relevant Australian Skilled Employment 
- Nil -

Relevant Overseas Skilled Employment
October 2007 to September 2017_




rose99 said:


> Hi all,
> We got invitation for 189 visa in this November round with 75 pts. My husband is claiming 15 points for 8 years experience as electrical engineer(233311). EA outcome is only for the degree and not for employment.However he had a 3 month leave period due to medical reasons. This is evident from the travel records since he is working overseas.Will this be deducted from his experience of 8 years. Will our visa be rejected due to over claiming of points? Should we file another eoi without accepting this one?Anyone had a similar situation??


----------



## rose99 (Sep 24, 2018)

Kuciwawa said:


> Hi, I'm not sure Rose99.
> When I have EA to assess my skill, I select the option so that they can endorse my work experience as well. It says like this in the report:
> 
> _Relevant Skilled Employment Assessment
> ...



So did u work in the same company..no gaps were there btw two jobs??


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Kuciwawa said:


> For this question : Does any other person have custodial, access or guardianship rights to this child?
> 
> Do I have to tick yes or no when my wife is also migrating with me and my child?
> 
> Thank you all 🙂


No.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

srini.e said:


> Hey guys I have a query... me and my wife doesn’t have spouse’s name in our passports and she haven’t changed her surname after marriage as well(optional to change ).. but i do have the marriage certificate(20 months) I don’t have any other documents apart from my marriage certificate .. will it suffice the requirement ?? Or how shall I proceed kindly suggest ...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Name change after marriage is not a must.
Each others name in passport is not a DIBP requirement but rather (albeit unofficial) requirement of some PSKs for processing your PCC. You can try and convince them that you do not intend to change your passports at this stage.


----------



## srini.e (Jan 5, 2018)

KeeDa said:


> Name change after marriage is not a must.
> 
> Each others name in passport is not a DIBP requirement but rather (albeit unofficial) requirement of some PSKs for processing your PCC. You can try and convince them that you do not intend to change your passports at this stage.




Sure and thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shahid15 (Jul 6, 2018)

Hi experts,
Would anyone be kind enough to tell me the meaning of this sentence while lodging application? "Does the applicant have any members of their family unit not travelling to Australia who are not Australian citizens or Australian permanent residents?"
I am including my wife only as a secondary applicant. So does this mean I should tick 'yes' or 'no'?
Thanks


----------



## arkind13 (Jan 27, 2018)

srini.e said:


> Hey guys I have a query... me and my wife doesn’t have spouse’s name in our passports and she haven’t changed her surname after marriage as well(optional to change ).. but i do have the marriage certificate(20 months) I don’t have any other documents apart from my marriage certificate .. will it suffice the requirement ?? Or how shall I proceed kindly suggest ...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Along with marriage certificate you might also consider attaching other proofs such as wedding invitations, photographs, flight tickets showing both your names, bank account nominations, bank joint account, joint property etc.


----------



## attishire (Nov 13, 2018)

Hey guys, I've few queries and would be greatful if any experts can guide me.
1) I received my invite on 11 Nov and my acs is expiring on Dec 1 2018 (issued on Dec 1 2016) . If I try and lodge my documents befo3re 1 Dec, do I still need to reapply for a renewal of assessement?
2) For English functional proof for spouse ( not claiming partner points) - can my spouse appear now for PTE after I've received the invite.
3) For payslips I've read previously in forums that payslips for every quarter. So should the bank statements which we provide also be for the same quarter or for all the months? 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

shahid15 said:


> Hi experts,
> Would anyone be kind enough to tell me the meaning of this sentence while lodging application? "Does the applicant have any members of their family unit not travelling to Australia who are not Australian citizens or Australian permanent residents?"
> I am including my wife only as a secondary applicant. So does this mean I should tick 'yes' or 'no'?
> Thanks


If you do not have kids then there is nobody else in your family unit and the answer should be 'no'. See: *Member of Family Unit*


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

attishire said:


> Hey guys, I've few queries and would be greatful if any experts can guide me.
> 1) I received my invite on 11 Nov and my acs is expiring on Dec 1 2018 (issued on Dec 1 2016) . If I try and lodge my documents befo3re 1 Dec, do I still need to reapply for a renewal of assessement?
> 2) For English functional proof for spouse ( not claiming partner points) - can my spouse appear now for PTE after I've received the invite.
> 3) For payslips I've read previously in forums that payslips for every quarter. So should the bank statements which we provide also be for the same quarter or for all the months?
> Thanks in advance.


1) ACS (or for that matter- everything that counts towards points- age, English results, etc) should be valid as on the date of invitation. No problems if, after invitation, the assessment expires or you grow older and out of the age bracket for points claimed. So you do not need any re-assessment even if you apply after 01-Dec.
2) Yes.
3) Just that one page or month from the statement showing salary credit details corresponding to the payslip you uploaded. For instance, if you are uploading Sep-2018 payslip, then bank statement or page from Oct-2018 should be supplemented.


----------



## sahilb4uonly (May 3, 2018)

I have some questions and would request the experts to comment on same:

1. Can we submit the Application(Make Payment) and upload documents later.
2.For Employment references kindly suggest what all is required :
1. Payslips ( Which all months , lets say if there are two employers then do I need all payslips or couple of them during the course of employment is enough)
2. Is PF statement required ?
3. If I am providing Payslips , Do I need to provide bank statements?
4. In form 80 , I do not remember all the my addresses during past 10years, so is it ok for some of the addresses I shall only provide the lane number and area etc.
5. Are both form 80 and 1220 required ?
6. Do I need to upload all Job offers and relieving letters as well?
7. I am claiming partner points as well, do I need to provide all above for my partner?

I know the list is long but I am sure it will clear doubts of many others.

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## attishire (Nov 13, 2018)

KeeDa said:


> attishire said:
> 
> 
> > Hey guys, I've few queries and would be greatful if any experts can guide me.
> ...


Thank you so much😊 KeeDa


----------



## nitin2611 (Nov 11, 2018)

bssanthosh47 said:


> Hi nitin ,
> 
> No you can know the status before hand itself in your immiaccount. you can get the assesment outcome in your immiaccount .
> 
> ...



Hi Santosh, All

Thanks for the clarification. I have still further clarifications:

I wonder then what is meant by this statement which is there on the website:

........ We do not offer a pre-visa assessment service. If you complete your health examinations before lodging a visa application, please lodge your visa application first and then contact your visa officer for advice about your health examination results if necessary. You will not receive information about adverse opinions until you lodge your visa application and all information available has been considered by a Medical Officer of the Commonwealth (MOC). See My Health Declarations for further information.

Is it that if everything is fine then ofcourse no worries as it would be "*Health Clearance provided - no action required*" . But if it is referred to BUPA then one has to lodge the visa to get the final opinion? Or is it even further that it goes from BUPA to MOC (or are these same things)? I guess it is also true that the respective authorities wouldn't want to waste their precious time analysing cases without visa fees payment right? I guess I miss some important info here.

Any input here would be of a lot of help.

Regards,
Nitin


----------



## nitin2611 (Nov 11, 2018)

*PCC and Form 80/1221*

Hi All,

One naive query w.r.t PCC and Form 80/1221. I understand all 3 are only needed for Adults. For kids (less than 16 years) this is not required. 

Is my understanding correct?

Thanks,
Nitin


----------



## nitin2611 (Nov 11, 2018)

*Birth Proof/ National Identity*

Hi,



Forgot to add the point to the above post. For the Birth certificate, I only have Passport and the 10th Certificate. 

I heard mixed opinions that 10th Certificate only works locally for India. It would just unnecessary cause confusion if i upload.

- Is passport upload sufficient?
- Is there a need to add Aadhaar?​



Also in Form 80 there is a question w.r.t National Identity. Here I should mention Aadhar right?
Regards,
Nitin


----------



## csdhan (Apr 27, 2018)

nitin2611 said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1. Birth Certificate is a must. Passport and 10th certificates are only optional and may or may not be accepted by DHA. People have got grants with Passport and 10th certificate alone though.

2. For Indians it is Aadhaar Number. This is clearly mentioned in the information tab of that particular question.


----------



## majjji (Dec 8, 2017)

Dear Experts, 

Kindly assist me with my current situation of possible. I have received an email by CO today and CO has requested for additional details as follows:

1. You must provide police certificate(s) from each country where you have lived for a total

of 12 months or more in the last 10 years as evidence that you satisfy the character

requirements. These 12 months are calculated cumulatively and need not have been

consecutive.

2. Polio Vaccination. 

Guys, I had uploaded my police certificate from 2016 to 2018 initially when submitting the documents in the first place. Does this request for additional details by CO today means that I need to submit police certificates for all the previous 10 years? Is it so?. If yes, then what is the procedure? Do I need to submit the details bia an additiounal form in my immiaccount? Kindly assist.

Also, I had given my polio vaccination to my panel physician on the day when I completed my medicals. Does this request for additional details by CO today means tohat my physician who conducted my medicals didn't forward my polio certificate along with my medical history. Assistance needed from experts please!!!



Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## sahilb4uonly (May 3, 2018)

sahilb4uonly said:


> I have some questions and would request the experts to comment on same:
> 
> 1. Can we submit the Application(Make Payment) and upload documents later.
> 2.For Employment references kindly suggest what all is required :
> ...


Experts please provide your valuable advice


----------



## Mohammed786 (Apr 11, 2013)

For PCC, it is mentioned as cumulatively for 12 months. Which all countries PCC you have submitted intially? Just check whether did you miss any country where you have cumulatively stayed for more than 12 months.
With regards to polio certificate, it is your responsibilty to upload it while lodging the visa in the immi account. If you have not done this, then do it.



majjji said:


> Dear Experts,
> 
> Kindly assist me with my current situation of possible. I have received an email by CO today and CO has requested for additional details as follows:
> 
> ...


----------



## majjji (Dec 8, 2017)

Mohammed786 said:


> For PCC, it is mentioned as cumulatively for 12 months. Which all countries PCC you have submitted intially? Just check whether did you miss any country where you have cumulatively stayed for more than 12 months.
> With regards to polio certificate, it is your responsibilty to upload it while lodging the visa in the immi account. If you have not done this, then do it.


Thanks for your response. I got the answet related to polio vaccination as I had not initially submitted it in health section. Will provide it as I already have it.

Regarding PCC, I have stayed in my home country till now. I have only travelled to UAE but the trip was hardly 20 days long. So, I think I don't require PCC for UAE. But for my own country, I had submitted PCC from 2016 to 2018. Is this the issue that the CO has pointed out. What I have extracted is PCC is required for at least 10 years and I have submitted it for 2 years i.e. from 2016 to 2018. Correct me if I'm wrong. 

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mohammed786 (Apr 11, 2013)

I don't know what is 2 years pcc from India. May be someone who has obtained his PCC from India may be able to assist you?
But why your PCC is only for 2 years. Weren't you residing in India prior to those 2 years?

Also just want to know, why were you asked for polio certificate? Did you travel to any country which falls under the category for requesting polio certificate?




majjji said:


> Mohammed786 said:
> 
> 
> > For PCC, it is mentioned as cumulatively for 12 months. Which all countries PCC you have submitted intially? Just check whether did you miss any country where you have cumulatively stayed for more than 12 months.
> ...


----------



## Kuciwawa (Nov 4, 2018)

Yes it happened to be on the same company and no gaps. I think my point is it will be much easier if you get EA or other appropriate assessments body to state if your experience is relevant or not. Not sure if there is any other way to prove it. I took it because I read somewhere in that it is highly recommended.




rose99 said:


> Kuciwawa said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, I'm not sure Rose99.
> ...


----------



## sun.rahul (Sep 10, 2018)

Hi There,

Has anyone used Revolut Card for visa payment?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

sahilb4uonly said:


> I have some questions and would request the experts to comment on same:
> 
> 1. Can we submit the Application(Make Payment) and upload documents later.
> 2.For Employment references kindly suggest what all is required :
> ...


1 - Yes you can

2 - Employment reference letters should follow DHA's requirements: https://archive.homeaffairs.gov.au/...skilled/skilled-employment-documents-eoi.aspx

3 - As many payslips as you can, I would imagine (I provided all) - some provide one for each quarter.

4 - PF statement will corroborate your salary claims (which in turn is evidence of work at a 'skilled' level). 

5 - Bank statements will corroborate your payslip claims (assuming they show salary credit). 

6 - Provide as much accurate info as possible in Form 80. For me, I didn't have specific dates for multiple international travel but knew vaguely that I had travelled to XYZ countries - so I put an additional statement in Part T stating "I have travelled to XYZ countries on multiple times between approximately ABC and DEF but do not have the means to find out exact travel dates". You could do the same for your addresses. 

7 - Form 80, Form 1221, and CV are recommended for potentially faster processing (character requirements). 

8 - No harm if you have space and they don't contradict your employment reference letters.

9 - Just a +ve skills assessment is needed, as well as proof of competent English, identity documents (to show under 45 years of age), character documents (e.g. PCC's), and health check.


----------



## Vegemite20 (Feb 14, 2018)

In my list of required documents, there was no option for Form 1221. Should I upload that in others?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Vegemite20 said:


> In my list of required documents, there was no option for Form 1221. Should I upload that in others?


I uploaded it under the Character section


----------



## majjji (Dec 8, 2017)

Hi All,

My CO has asked for some additional documents but I have noticed that I have already consumed maximum upload limit 60/60 in immi account. CO has mentioned that I need to upload the documents in my immi account. How to upload additional documents requested by CO once I get them. Is there any solution or any of you guys faced such a problem. My CO has asked fir PCC and polio certificates. 

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vegemite20 (Feb 14, 2018)

majjji said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My CO has asked for some additional documents but I have noticed that I have already consumed maximum upload limit 60/60 in immi account. CO has mentioned that I need to upload the documents in my immi account. How to upload additional documents requested by CO once I get them. Is there any solution or any of you guys faced such a problem. My CO has asked fir PCC and polio certificates.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


The best option would be to call the DHA and ask them, rather than email which will take time. You can also ask the operator to leave a note on your case regarding the situation. 

I have a question for you regarding polio certificate and PCC. Are you here in Australia right now? If yes, then I think you would have provided Pakistani PCC and Polio certificate at the time of student visa application? How you plan to get these while being here? I haven't had any CO contact but I am assuming I will get a contact for these two as well. I have 2-year-old Pakistani PCC and polio certificate which were used during student visa application.


----------



## majjji (Dec 8, 2017)

Vegemite20 said:


> The best option would be to call the DHA and ask them, rather than email which will take time. You can also ask the operator to leave a note on your case regarding the situation.
> 
> I have a question for you regarding polio certificate and PCC. Are you here in Australia right now? If yes, then I think you would have provided Pakistani PCC and Polio certificate at the time of student visa application? How you plan to get these while being here? I haven't had any CO contact but I am assuming I will get a contact for these two as well. I have 2-year-old Pakistani PCC and polio certificate which were used during student visa application.


Hi Vegemite20,

I'm not in Australia, I'm currently in Pakistan. I'm not on any student visa as I'm a direct applicant, so I think your case is different from mine. I can only send them an email as of now. I have my polio certificate ready but I need to get PCCs for 8 more years now. Once I'll get them, I can't upload them as I have consumed 60/60 attachments limit. What I can think of right now is to reply them with the additional documents asked on the same email address from which I have received the mail. I can't think of any other possible solution.

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vegemite20 (Feb 14, 2018)

majjji said:


> Hi Vegemite20,
> 
> I'm not in Australia, I'm currently in Pakistan. I'm not on any student visa as I'm a direct applicant, so I think your case is different from mine. I can only send them an email as of now. I have my polio certificate ready but I need to get PCCs for 8 more years now. Once I'll get them, I can't upload them as I have consumed 60/60 attachments limit. What I can think of right now is to reply them with the additional documents asked on the same email address from which I have received the mail. I can't think of any other possible solution.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


Oh its say in your profile that you are an "Expat in Australia", so I got confused. Yes please email them. Personally, I think it will be better to call as you can have a quick resolution. The number is available for the overseas applicant on the website. Best of luck


----------



## shahid15 (Jul 6, 2018)

Hi,
While filling up the application, usual country of residence is asked. When i click on the qn mark near the question, they say that for student visas, this country is the applicant's home country. I am currently holding a student visa. So does this mean I should give usual country of residence as India? I have been staying in Oz for almost two years now.
Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## shades (Oct 22, 2018)

Hi,

Has anyone got an abridged bank statement from Bank of America in the USA? If yes, how to request for the same? They seem to provide only monthly statements and downloading one at a time for the past 8 years is a pain!


----------



## attishire (Nov 13, 2018)

Hi, I'm currently on 457 visa living in Australia and i just noticed that in the visa my company has given my nomimated occupation as Developor Programmer-261312. But my roles are more of Software Engineer(Software support) and hence I got my skills positively assessed under 231313. Please could anyone let me know if this could cause any issues in the visa processing as the Anzsco code is different from what my company had nominated.


----------



## nitin2611 (Nov 11, 2018)

nitin2611 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> One naive query w.r.t PCC and Form 80/1221. I understand all 3 are only needed for Adults. For kids (less than 16 years) this is not required.
> 
> ...


Hi Everyone,

Requesting your reply here non my above query on PCC, Form 80 ans 1221. Kindly share your advice.

Also i just read in form about CO asking about Polio certificate. Are we suppose to submit these? I doubt I would have this for me. Kindly share your thoughts here as well.

Regards,
Nitin


----------



## nitin2611 (Nov 11, 2018)

csdhan said:


> 1. Birth Certificate is a must. Passport and 10th certificates are only optional and may or may not be accepted by DHA. People have got grants with Passport and 10th certificate alone though.
> 
> 2. For Indians it is Aadhaar Number. This is clearly mentioned in the information tab of that particular question.



Thanks for the update @csdhan. I need to check on the Birth certificate.

What do you mean by the 'information tab' here. The Form 80 doesn't have anything like Info tab. Isn't it?

Thanks,
Nitin


----------



## bssanthosh47 (Jun 7, 2018)

nitin2611 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Requesting your reply here non my above query on PCC, Form 80 ans 1221. Kindly share your advice.
> 
> ...


Yes PCC is required for all applicants above 16yrs of age 

Yes Form 80 is to be filled by applicants above 16 yrs of age . It is mentioned in the first page Form 80 itself 

Yes Form 1221 is to be filled by applicants above 18 yrs of age . It is mentioned in the first page Form1221 itself 

I remember Polio certificate CO contact for one of the member in this forum . Just visit your nearest medical center and check for the process and obtain it . better to be safe and avoid CO contact .

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## nitin2611 (Nov 11, 2018)

bssanthosh47 said:


> Yes PCC is required for all applicants above 16yrs of age
> 
> Yes Form 80 is to be filled by applicants above 16 yrs of age . It is mentioned in the first page Form 80 itself
> 
> ...


Thanks So much Santosh once again for your quick reply. 
My kids are below 18 so I shall then get PCC and fill 80/1221 only for me and spouse.

For the polio vaccination, in one of the videos i found, i saw that 'Evidence of Polio Vaccination' is mentioned for special cases. *I have put as an attachment to this post*. So one needs to provide based on this I suppose

Regards,
Nitin


----------



## bssanthosh47 (Jun 7, 2018)

nitin2611 said:


> Thanks So much Santosh once again for your quick reply.
> My kids are below 18 so I shall then get PCC and fill 80/1221 only for me and spouse.
> 
> For the polio vaccination, in one of the videos i found, i saw that 'Evidence of Polio Vaccination' is mentioned for special cases. *I have put as an attachment to this post*. So one needs to provide based on this I suppose
> ...


Hope your kids are below 16yrs  

For Polio Vaccination certificate please refer to the below link from DHA .
Refer Polio tab and click on the below highlighted in RED

Extract from DHA site 
You must provide a polio vaccination certificate if you are travelling from one of the countries listed under the Endemic or Outbreak categories on the Global Polio Eradication Initiative

it is similar to the attachment you have posted but this is officai a confirmation from DHA . If you do not fall under the countries listed do not worry 

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## sahilb4uonly (May 3, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> 1 - Yes you can
> 
> 2 - Employment reference letters should follow DHA's requirements: https://archive.homeaffairs.gov.au/...skilled/skilled-employment-documents-eoi.aspx
> 
> ...



Thanks a lot brother, you are truly an asset to this community


----------



## majjji (Dec 8, 2017)

majjji said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My CO has asked for some additional documents but I have noticed that I have already consumed maximum upload limit 60/60 in immi account. CO has mentioned that I need to upload the documents in my immi account. How to upload additional documents requested by CO once I get them. Is there any solution or any of you guys faced such a problem. My CO has asked fir PCC and polio certificates.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


Anyone who has faced the same situation as described above? Please respond. 

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## nitin2611 (Nov 11, 2018)

bssanthosh47 said:


> Hope your kids are below 16yrs
> 
> For Polio Vaccination certificate please refer to the below link from DHA .
> Refer Polio tab and click on the below highlighted in RED
> ...



Thanks again for your reply. Yes i meant my kids are under 16. 

I couldn't find the link in your post. I referred the following link:

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/hel...-requirements/health/threats-to-public-health

And there I referred the text extract you mentioned. Fortunately not falling under the countries listed in endemic/outbreak categories. 

Regards,
Nitin


----------



## nitin2611 (Nov 11, 2018)

Hi All,

One more query for Form 80. 

I ofcourse need to fill this for my wife as well. Query is there as well in the *Part Q - Associated People* section, do i need to again give my details (i.e. spouse) and also the kids details? I ask this because again there are things like 'Migrating with you'. Or is it just that I need to give spouse and kids details only in my form, me being the primary applicant and for my wife no associate people details need to be specified?

Seeking your input here.

Thanks,
Nitin


----------



## urspraveen2001 (Jul 10, 2017)

Hi All,

Happy to inform you that I have received 189 Invitation on 11th Nov. I could see in the Migration Member of family unit I have my child who born in May 2018. IMMI is asking for National Identity card for the my new born which I dont have any other than Passport. Can you please let me know the reason to be given for not providing the national identity card ? Or is it mandatory to provide the one ?

Regards
Subramanyam


----------



## bssanthosh47 (Jun 7, 2018)

nitin2611 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> One more query for Form 80.
> 
> ...


I did it . No harm in mentioning it again in your wifes form 80 too. Fill the form with all the details u have even if you are repeating the same for your wife 

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## bssanthosh47 (Jun 7, 2018)

urspraveen2001 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Happy to inform you that I have received 189 Invitation on 11th Nov. I could see in the Migration Member of family unit I have my child who born in May 2018. IMMI is asking for National Identity card for the my new born which I dont have any other than Passport. Can you please let me know the reason to be given for not providing the national identity card ? Or is it mandatory to provide the one ?
> 
> ...


Dont you have the Birth Certificate ? If you have it , BC can be used as a national Identity document . It will one of the option in the drop down menus .

Kind Regards
Santhosh


----------



## nitin2611 (Nov 11, 2018)

bssanthosh47 said:


> I did it . No harm in mentioning it again in your wifes form 80 too. Fill the form with all the details u have even if you are repeating the same for your wife
> 
> Cheers
> Santhosh


Thanks a lot Santhosh again


----------



## nitin2611 (Nov 11, 2018)

Hi All,

Few follow up queries:

1. I wanted to go for health check up for me and family. Unfortunately I noticed that one of the passports (for my daughter) has just about 6 months before it expires. 

I understand the HAP ID is based on passport number. I already have her passport renewal in last week of November. What should I do? 

- Do Medical for all 4 and file for visa with current passport. Later i give details about changed passport? Will it allow at all right now to file the visa (because the validity would be less than 6 month)? 

- Or should i wait for new passport. If waiting is better option can I atleast get medical for us 3 (me, my wife, son) done now and file for visa. Later once i get the medical done for my daughter It will get added to the visa. It won't make a difference right?

Kindly suggest.

2. Is there a forum thread (or any gud reference) that talks about Form 80 and 1221? I couldn't find any. I have quite a few queries on certain fields.

Thanks,
Nitin


----------



## ldsekar2406 (Feb 12, 2018)

Hi 

For spouse education document, do we need to get a Transcript or scan of original mark sheet will suffice?


----------



## shahid15 (Jul 6, 2018)

Hi,
I have heard that form 1221 is also required, though its not specified as such. Do you think I need to submit that as well?


----------



## bssanthosh47 (Jun 7, 2018)

nitin2611 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Few follow up queries:
> 
> ...


1.Yes finish the medicals and lodge the Visa. You can update the new passport number for your girl under Update us tab in Visa application page .
While you fill your visa application form you need to fill in your childs passport number if i am not wrong . If u do here anyways later u will have to notify the change in passport number . y wait ? 

btw , if your girls appearance has changed drastically with the pic in the old passport wait for the new passport and then get the medicals done . In this case wait for new passport and lodge the Visa as well as medicals after the receipt of new passport.

2. https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...ts-living-australia/157954-form-80-a-161.html


----------



## bssanthosh47 (Jun 7, 2018)

shahid15 said:


> Hi,
> I have heard that form 1221 is also required, though its not specified as such. Do you think I need to submit that as well?


It is better you upload . it is anyways mentioned in DHA website as recommended document .

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## nitin2611 (Nov 11, 2018)

bssanthosh47 said:


> 1.Yes finish the medicals and lodge the Visa. You can update the new passport number for your girl under Update us tab in Visa application page .
> While you fill your visa application form you need to fill in your childs passport number if i am not wrong . If u do here anyways later u will have to notify the change in passport number . y wait ?
> 
> btw , if your girls appearance has changed drastically with the pic in the old passport wait for the new passport and then get the medicals done . In this case wait for new passport and lodge the Visa as well as medicals after the receipt of new passport.
> ...



Thanks a lot Santhosh. I will need to think and decide which way to go.

However, I still have a query to you and other experts.

Firstly *I want to go for option of Health examination BEFORE visa*. If I want to do that

1. I logged into my immi account independently (not via EOI). 

2. From there I clicked on 'New Application --> My Health Declaration'. I filled all my details here.

3. I also added my dependents details. I am now supposed to 'SUBMIT' this form and then go for 'Organize appointments'. There i assume i will be getting the HAP IDs.

Now I have 2 queries:

Q1: *Is the above process correct* if I need to get my health check before Visa submission? Or is there any other way? I referred the attached PDF.


Q2. *Let's say I want to go ahead for medical in 2 batches* - For me, my wife and my son's health examination on 1 day. And for my daughter week or 10 days later. 

In the 1st form (that i created above) I just added my wife and my son details as family members (mine are anyway asked in the main form). Once I Submit i assume i would get 3 HAP IDs. 

Now for my daughter's health examination Do I have to create a New form again? In the new form also it would ask my details. On Submitting then will i again get a new HAP ID for myself as well along with my daughter's? Will it not cause confusion? 

Has anyone gone through this process? Kindly share your thoughts.

Thanks,
Nitin


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

nitin2611 said:


> Thanks a lot Santhosh. I will need to think and decide which way to go.
> 
> However, I still have a query to you and other experts.
> 
> ...


Use just one MHD application (form as you called it). You as the primary and all dependents in the same application. Once submitted, you will see a "Health assessment" link on the left, clicking which will result in a list of all 4 of you on the right. Complete the declaration for all 4 of you, generate the HAP IDs and get tested in any order that you like (together, separate, etc)- does not really matter nor is required that you all complete the tests together on the same day.


----------



## nitin2611 (Nov 11, 2018)

KeeDa said:


> Use just one MHD application (form as you called it). You as the primary and all dependents in the same application. Once submitted, you will see a "Health assessment" link on the left, clicking which will result in a list of all 4 of you on the right. Complete the declaration for all 4 of you, generate the HAP IDs and get tested in any order that you like (together, separate, etc)- does not really matter nor is required that you all complete the tests together on the same day.


Thanks a lot KeeDa.

1. So the process I am doing is correct right? 

2. If so, then I assume that the way to link this to my visa application would be via the question which asks if I have taken the tests earlier. There i would have to say 'Yes' and provide the HAP IDs. That is how the visa form and health checks would get link. Is my understanding correct?

3. The reason of my previous query was that I am waiting right now as my daughter's passport will change (as expiry is within 6 months and I only have got the date for last week of Nov). While adding the members, passport details are asked. Since I don't have the new passport yet, I would have to put the old passport number. 

My query therefore for the new form was that now in 1 form I get this done for 3 of us. 

And when my daughter's passport arrives, I will create a new form with her as member.

I am not sure if this is ok to do or not. May be this complicates or confuses things. Therefore checking here. 

3. Other option ofcourse would be go ahead with everything now with old passport. And then submit form for passport number change updates.

4. If i go for the latter approach, would you know if i need to fill any form for passport changes or not? In the website I found that passport details can be changed in the immiaccount itself. But it doesn't give much info. Not sure if this change is possible just for me or for all.

Your advice on the above four points?

Thanks,
Nitin


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

nitin2611 said:


> Thanks a lot KeeDa.
> 
> 1. So the process I am doing is correct right?
> 
> ...


1. Correct.
2. Correct.
3. Yes, is okay if you create another app/ form for your daughter later. No problems with that. Eventually HAP ID and its correct linking in the visa application is all that matters, the source of this HAP ID (combined form or individual) is irrelevant.
4. Yes, online from within the visa application and is a simple process- click on "update us" and then "change of passport", fill the new passport number and other details, and done.


----------



## nitin2611 (Nov 11, 2018)

KeeDa said:


> 4. Yes, online from within the visa application and is a simple process- click on "update us" and then "change of passport", fill the new passport number and other details, and done.


Thanks KeeDa. Just to be sure, changing of passport number via 'Update Us' is possible not just for main applicant but also for dependents (as is in my case)? Right?

Regards,
Nitin


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

nitin2611 said:


> Thanks KeeDa. Just to be sure, changing of passport number via 'Update Us' is possible not just for main applicant but also for dependents (as is in my case)? Right?
> 
> Regards,
> Nitin


Yes, it is available for everyone in your application, and in fact this is the only update-us that remains active even after receiving the grant.


----------



## nitin2611 (Nov 11, 2018)

KeeDa said:


> Yes, it is available for everyone in your application, and in fact this is the only update-us that remains active even after receiving the grant.




Thanks Again KeeDa. Will most probably then go ahead this way and update the passport Info later.


Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## bafuna (Nov 21, 2018)

Hello guys,
Just wanted to inquire. Me and my partner got recently invited to apply for visa 189. Since ive claimed points from her as she is qualified as I am. After I finished filling out the application in my ImmiAccount I cant seem to find the part where I need to provide details from my partner as well as her documents. Thanks for all your answers. Cheers!


----------



## shahid15 (Jul 6, 2018)

bafuna said:


> Hello guys,
> Just wanted to inquire. Me and my partner got recently invited to apply for visa 189. Since ive claimed points from her as she is qualified as I am. After I finished filling out the application in my ImmiAccount I cant seem to find the part where I need to provide details from my partner as well as her documents. Thanks for all your answers. Cheers!


In the immiaccount you have created, there is one section where it asks if you have any migrating members to add. Tick yes, and an add option pops up. Once you have added your partner details, at the very end (after navigating through 17 pages) comes the section where you have to attach yours and your partner's documents (it comes separately). You can upload all your partner's documents there.
Thanks


----------



## shahid15 (Jul 6, 2018)

*Medicals*

Hi,
Can anyone help me out clear a confusing scenario?
I would like to do medicals before lodging visa. My situation is:
I have started a new application for health. In it, it asks if i have migrating members. My doubt is if I add my wife details, will a hap id be generated for her as well? My wife has already done her medicals with her hap id. I just want to generate mine only.
Thanks


----------



## bafuna (Nov 21, 2018)

In the immiaccount you have created, there is one section where it asks if you have any migrating members to add. Tick yes, and an add option pops up. Once you have added your partner details, at the very end (after navigating through 17 pages) comes the section where you have to attach yours and your partner's documents (it comes separately). You can upload all your partner's documents there.
Thanks[/QUOTE]

Thank you for that awesome information 🙂


----------



## shahid15 (Jul 6, 2018)

shahid15 said:


> Hi,
> Can anyone help me out clear a confusing scenario?
> I would like to do medicals before lodging visa. My situation is:
> I have started a new application for health. In it, it asks if i have migrating members. My doubt is if I add my wife details, will a hap id be generated for her as well? My wife has already done her medicals with her hap id. I just want to generate mine only.
> Thanks


Hi, anyone help me out here?
Thanks


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

shahid15 said:


> Hi,
> Can anyone help me out clear a confusing scenario?
> I would like to do medicals before lodging visa. My situation is:
> I have started a new application for health. In it, it asks if i have migrating members. My doubt is if I add my wife details, will a hap id be generated for her as well? My wife has already done her medicals with her hap id. I just want to generate mine only.
> Thanks





shahid15 said:


> Hi, anyone help me out here?
> Thanks


You can add her but not generate her HAP ID, generate just yours; or even if you generate, it does not matter- this generated HAP ID will go unused, the HAP ID that you provide in the visa application (i.e. her HAP ID using which she did her medicals) gets linked.


----------



## shahid15 (Jul 6, 2018)

KeeDa said:


> You can add her but not generate her HAP ID, generate just yours; or even if you generate, it does not matter- this generated HAP ID will go unused, the HAP ID that you provide in the visa application (i.e. her HAP ID using which she did her medicals) gets linked.


Thank you


----------



## bafuna (Nov 21, 2018)

Hello again guys,
Just another query, regarding the “Employment References” to provide in my ImmiAccount. Since my nominated skill is Registered Nurse (NEC) and Ive gone through all the ANMAC(Australia Nursing & Midwifery Accreditation Council) process etc. Should I provide the same professional references that I have given to ANMAC to my ImmiAccount or would it be an entirely different employment reference?? Thank you for answering.


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

Hi Folks,

I plan to Lodge Visa early December from my usual country of residence (USA), I will be visiting my home country three weeks after that. Can I get the medicals done there and is it acceptable?

P.S: I have already generated HAPids for all members in my family unit.

Looking forward for some insights on this situation.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

intruder_ said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I plan to Lodge Visa early December from my usual country of residence (USA), I will be visiting my home country three weeks after that. Can I get the medicals done there and is it acceptable?
> 
> ...


Yup - as long as it is an approved panel physician that should be alright. You might have to make an appointment using your HAP ID in advance however (this is the case in Australia, along with your referral letter from MHD).


----------



## jingalala (Oct 17, 2018)

Hello All,

I'm in a confused state now. Appreciate if someone could help. I got my invite in the October round but haven't lodged my application yet as I wasn't prepared. I have all my applications ready now but due to personal emergency I will have to leave to my hometown in India today. 

My question is , will I get a bridge visa if I apply from India while I'm not in Australia?

Currently I'm working on a 457 in Australia. 

I will return in a couple of weeks but I just don't want to take a risk of applying in the last moment. 

Regards,
Jinga

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

Thanks PI, it helps. Will make an appointment in that case.


PrettyIsotonic said:


> Yup - as long as it is an approved panel physician that should be alright. You might have to make an appointment using your HAP ID in advance however (this is the case in Australia, along with your referral letter from MHD).


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

jingalala said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I'm in a confused state now. Appreciate if someone could help. I got my invite in the October round but haven't lodged my application yet as I wasn't prepared. I have all my applications ready now but due to personal emergency I will have to leave to my hometown in India today.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear about your personal emergency - I hope everything works out okay.

Unfortunately you will not get a Bridging Visa if lodging from offshore. 

Bridging Visa A will also only become active when your current substantive visa (457) ends.


----------



## harpreet22 (Oct 9, 2017)

I got 189 invitation on 11/11. I have made a mistake in my EOI. In Qualifications, I selected the Qualification as Master of Information Technology and in Course field I put 'Computer Networks' whereas I should have put Master of Information Technology in Computer Networks. 
Same with Bachelor of Technology- I put course as Information Technology.

Can someone please let me know if this is going to be an issue if I will apply for my visa or it is Ok as I did not do it purposely to increased the points? Please help me so that I can submit another EOI in case this is an issue.


----------



## luvjd (Aug 10, 2017)

harpreet22 said:


> I got 189 invitation on 11/11. I have made a mistake in my EOI. In Qualifications, I selected the Qualification as Master of Information Technology and in Course field I put 'Computer Networks' whereas I should have put Master of Information Technology in Computer Networks.
> Same with Bachelor of Technology- I put course as Information Technology.
> 
> Can someone please let me know if this is going to be an issue if I will apply for my visa or it is Ok as I did not do it purposely to increased the points? Please help me so that I can submit another EOI in case this is an issue.


I don't see much of an issue here. Just correct it when lodging the visa.


----------



## harpreet22 (Oct 9, 2017)

luvjd said:


> I don't see much of an issue here. Just correct it when lodging the visa.


Thank you. Can you please let me know if I have to get my Skill Assessment document certified? This is an online document. No one is certifying the document. My agent is saying that it is good to get it certified from JP.


----------



## luvjd (Aug 10, 2017)

harpreet22 said:


> Thank you. Can you please let me know if I have to get my Skill Assessment document certified? This is an online document. No one is certifying the document. My agent is saying that it is good to get it certified from JP.


For lodging visa, you don't need to certify any document. Just the color scan copies will be enough. You can submit the assessment letter received from ACS, as is.


----------



## harpreet22 (Oct 9, 2017)

luvjd said:


> For lodging visa, you don't need to certify any document. Just the color scan copies will be enough. You can submit the assessment letter received from ACS, as is.


Thank you so much for your help.


----------



## Taanman2 (Sep 25, 2018)

Got my PR today. Thanks, everyone for all your help, in this thread and in others! Good luck to everyone.


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

Taanman2 said:


> Got my PR today. Thanks, everyone for all your help, in this thread and in others! Good luck to everyone.


Congrats !


----------



## Abysmal (Oct 10, 2018)

Taanman2 said:


> Got my PR today. Thanks, everyone for all your help, in this thread and in others! Good luck to everyone.


 Congratulations 🎊.. Please share your nominated occupation and points breakdown


----------



## AGupta (Oct 11, 2018)

Hello Sir,

4 years ago, my wife was diagnosed with lymphnode TB which is not contagious like the regular (cough) one that we generally know of. She took treatment for 6 months and got cured. However, unfortunately I don't have the treatment documents with me as of now.

I have got the invite in Nov round and in the process of filing Visa application. 
Can anyone suggest the process ahead (stating this info in the application and then Medicals etc) if anyone had been through this situation earlier and/or any other forum that can help. I looked into few other such forums but seems ppl are not very active there.
I am sure someone in this forum can certainly help and advise the steps ahead.

Thanks


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

AGupta said:


> Hello Sir,
> 
> 4 years ago, my wife was diagnosed with lymphnode TB which is not contagious like the regular (cough) one that we generally know of. She took treatment for 6 months and got cured. However, unfortunately I don't have the treatment documents with me as of now.
> 
> ...


Your wife might have to sign a health waiver, or go through an additional treatment cycle of TB to confirm she is 'well'. Most important thing is to declare it I think. 

You can consult a MARA agent specialising in complex health issues and navigating the visa process for the most accurate advice and assistance:

George Lombard
Peter Bollard


----------



## AGupta (Oct 11, 2018)

Thanks for the response. Please pardon my ignorance in this regards. Do you get these MARA agents' contacts from the Aus Imm Site or search for their contacts online.
And do they charge in lumpsum or on hourly basis, any such lead would help.

Thanks again




PrettyIsotonic said:


> Your wife might have to sign a health waiver, or go through an additional treatment cycle of TB to confirm she is 'well'. Most important thing is to declare it I think.
> 
> You can consult a MARA agent specialising in complex health issues and navigating the visa process for the most accurate advice and assistance:
> 
> ...


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

AGupta said:


> Thanks for the response. Please pardon my ignorance in this regards. Do you get these MARA agents' contacts from the Aus Imm Site or search for their contacts online.
> And do they charge in lumpsum or on hourly basis, any such lead would help.
> 
> Thanks again


I've just heard their names from other forum posts / other forums  

If you google their names + "MARA agent" you should be able to find their websites online to check how they charge for their services.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

*Search the Register of Migration Agents*


----------



## sumitindia (Oct 21, 2018)

Hi All,

Can i get link to fetch 1221 form? I searched on Google but i seem to get two different forms of 1221 form. I'm really confused why separate forms. I searched for 1221 form for PR on google and then i searched 1221 form for 189. 
Can anyone please guide me at the earliest?

Thanks,
Sumit


----------



## nitin2611 (Nov 11, 2018)

sumitindia said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can i get link to fetch 1221 form? I searched on Google but i seem to get two different forms of 1221 form. I'm really confused why separate forms. I searched for 1221 form for PR on google and then i searched 1221 form for 189.
> Can anyone please guide me at the earliest?
> ...


Hi Sumit,

I took it from the official site: https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/help-support/departmental-forms/pdf-forms

Here if you search by 1221 you would get it.

Regards,
Nitin


----------



## nitin2611 (Nov 11, 2018)

*Issue date of Aadhaar Card*

Hi All,

There is a place where i need to mention issue date of Aadhaar card.
I find only 1 date (vertically written on the card next to my details) but that's without any label. Is this the date to be taken as issue date or am i missing something?

Regards,
Nitin


----------



## sharv (Jul 11, 2017)

Hello everyone, can you pleqse share your expertise on following

My name appears on passport as 

Surname: (blank)

Given name: XY

But my agent did the EA assessment as ,EOi and preparing application as 

Surname: Y

Given name : X

Is it okay or will it create a problem

Secondly if i change it in passport, as i see on internet name burification can be done easily on indian passport without any notary or name change if there is no spelling change.

My father and mothers surname appear on my passport which is say Z

.. is it okay have surname Y while my father is not using it..

Lastly, i am claiming poinys for 3 years and now working in diffrent firm. So in case of physical verication it is most likely to hapen in older firm for wgich i am claiming points or new one, because i have three diffrent sites.. if they visit on a different ome and not find me there will it be an issue??

Thank you.


----------



## sumitindia (Oct 21, 2018)

nitin2611 said:


> sumitindia said:
> 
> 
> > Hi All,
> ...


Thanks a lot, Nitin!!


----------



## sumitindia (Oct 21, 2018)

nitin2611 said:


> sumitindia said:
> 
> 
> > Hi All,
> ...


 Thanks alot, Nitin!!


----------



## sumitindia (Oct 21, 2018)

Hi Guys,

While filling application, question where we need to fill Previous countries of Residence:
Shall i give addresses for last 10 years??

As i have added Usual country of residence Australia (as im here since more than a year now), i need to give all Indian addresses in previous country residence.

Plewse assist!
Much Thanks!!


----------



## rhapsody (Mar 7, 2018)

shahid15 said:


> In the immiaccount you have created, there is one section where it asks if you have any migrating members to add. Tick yes, and an add option pops up. Once you have added your partner details, at the very end (after navigating through 17 pages) comes the section where you have to attach yours and your partner's documents (it comes separately). You can upload all your partner's documents there.
> Thanks


Does attaching documents come after payment and submitting ? From the videos I had seen in this forum, that was the process. Has it been changed since ?


----------



## luvjd (Aug 10, 2017)

rhapsody said:


> Does attaching documents come after payment and submitting ? From the videos I had seen in this forum, that was the process. Has it been changed since ?


The process has been changed since July this year ( I don't remember exact month). You can attach the documents before submitting/pay. If you don't attach any required documents, you need to write the reason. However, you can attach these documents later, after submitting.


----------



## rhapsody (Mar 7, 2018)

luvjd said:


> The process has been changed since July this year ( I don't remember exact month). You can attach the documents before submitting/pay. If you don't attach any required documents, you need to write the reason. However, you can attach these documents later, after submitting.


Thanks a lot.

Can we attach basic documents, submit and then attach remaining later ?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## sumitindia (Oct 21, 2018)

sumitindia said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> While filling application, question where we need to fill Previous countries of Residence:
> Shall i give addresses for last 10 years??
> ...


Can someone please answer this?!

Thanks,
Sumit


----------



## luvjd (Aug 10, 2017)

rhapsody said:


> Thanks a lot.
> 
> Can we attach basic documents, submit and then attach remaining later ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Yes.


----------



## luvjd (Aug 10, 2017)

sumitindia said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> While filling application, question where we need to fill Previous countries of Residence:
> Shall i give addresses for last 10 years??
> ...


Did the question says "10 years"? If they wanted only 10 years, they would have framed the question that way. So, you need to specify all the previous countries of residence.


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

luvjd said:


> Did the question says "10 years"? If they wanted only 10 years, they would have framed the question that way. So, you need to specify all the previous countries of residence.




Yes. If this is form 80, it’s clearly specified that you have to provide previous residence addresses ONLY for the past 10 years. Please don’t provide beyond 10 years and complicate the work for the CO


190 QLD State Nominated
EOI lodged - 2/7/2018
QLD Pre invite - 6/7/2018
QLD Invite - 18/7/2018
Visa lodged - 1/8/2018


----------



## sumitindia (Oct 21, 2018)

luvjd said:


> sumitindia said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Guys,
> ...


Hi,
Thanks for the answer! 
The reason i asked this question is because my father had been in Army and we had changed too many cities in India. To remember these many addresses would be a challenge to us.

That's why the question. 
Can anyone please specify if i need to give all the addresses we have lived in India??

Thanks,
Sumit


----------



## hoandang (Apr 13, 2018)

Hi guys, can I type in form 80 and all other online forms instead of using pen?


----------



## sumitindia (Oct 21, 2018)

sumitindia said:


> luvjd said:
> 
> 
> > sumitindia said:
> ...


Hi All, Just to clarify that this is regarding question in the 189 application invite.

Please assist.

Thanks,
Sumit


----------



## sumitindia (Oct 21, 2018)

sumitindia said:


> sumitindia said:
> 
> 
> > luvjd said:
> ...


Please someone clarify on this.


----------



## sumitindia (Oct 21, 2018)

sumitindia said:


> sumitindia said:
> 
> 
> > sumitindia said:
> ...


Can someone please clarify if i need to give all addresses in India since my birth for Previous countries of residences??

Senior members of this forum, please assist with this query as this is delaying application submission. 

Thanks,
Sumit


----------



## aman1989 (Oct 13, 2015)

hello i have received my invite for mechanical engineer on 11 nov.I am claiming 10 points for experiance,i have experiance in my home business back there in india which is relevant to my nominated occupation ,currently m in australia now on 485 dependent visa.What documents will be needed by me to satisfy my claims for experiance points .Kindly help and what is the last date for me to lodge visa?Date of invite is 11 nov 2018


----------



## nitin2611 (Nov 11, 2018)

hoandang said:


> Hi guys, can I type in form 80 and all other online forms instead of using pen?


Hi,

Form 80 and 1221 you can definitely fill online i.e. by typing in the pdf itself. You need to see the last signature page. Some have digitally signed it and some take print out of last page and then scan and merge it to the form. 

Regards,
Nitin


----------



## sumitindia (Oct 21, 2018)

sumitindia said:


> sumitindia said:
> 
> 
> > sumitindia said:
> ...


Can someone please clarify on this one?


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

sumitindia said:


> Can someone please clarify on this one?


Most applicants provide it its but not required. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peter Louis Nicolas (Oct 16, 2018)

*Hello,

What should be done if PDF size is more than 2MB ?*


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

You are fine up till 5 MB of size per file.


Peter Louis Nicolas said:


> *Hello,
> 
> What should be done if PDF size is more than 2MB ?*


----------



## pcdfrost (Sep 30, 2018)

Peter Louis Nicolas said:


> *Hello,
> 
> What should be done if PDF size is more than 2MB ?*


5mb is the limit. If it exceeds that you should find software to compress pdf to smaller size. There are also websites which can compress the file.


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

Hi All,

I am confused as to what my response should be to this question under section Employment History of the 17 page VISA form.

"Has the applicant been employed in Australia in their nominated occupation or a closely related occupation at a skilled level, immediately before invitation to lodge this application?"

Scenario is that I have worked in Australia for a month only (Sometime in 2012) but not immediately before invitation to lodge the application, From my understanding my response should be 'NO' but wanted to know if it is otherwise.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

sumitindia said:


> Can someone please clarify if i need to give all addresses in India since my birth for Previous countries of residences??
> 
> Senior members of this forum, please assist with this query as this is delaying application submission.
> 
> ...


What does the question ask, exactly?

If I recall correctly, on the visa application they ask for your last residential address in each country you have lived in for the past 10 years, not for all. 

It depends on the wording of the question.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

aman1989 said:


> hello i have received my invite for mechanical engineer on 11 nov.I am claiming 10 points for experiance,i have experiance in my home business back there in india which is relevant to my nominated occupation ,currently m in australia now on 485 dependent visa.What documents will be needed by me to satisfy my claims for experiance points .Kindly help and what is the last date for me to lodge visa?Date of invite is 11 nov 2018


Your Skill Select invitation should tell you what the last date is for you to apply / when your invite expires - usually it is 60 days after an invite. 

Documents needed, here:
https://archive.homeaffairs.gov.au/...skilled/skilled-employment-documents-eoi.aspx


----------



## hoandang (Apr 13, 2018)

Hi guys, I'm filling form 80 and stuck at the Employment section. Apparently, I worked for one company which was bankrupted (I didn't claim any point for that company by the way) and its address is no longer available. So should I still mention it or just forget it?


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

Recommend filling it up to the best of your knowledge. 



hoandang said:


> Hi guys, I'm filling form 80 and stuck at the Employment section. Apparently, I worked for one company which was bankrupted (I didn't claim any point for that company by the way) and its address is no longer available. So should I still mention it or just forget it?


----------



## harpreet22 (Oct 9, 2017)

My agent called me today that he is submitting my visa application (189). He told me that when he is trying to submit the file, he gets a notification that I have another application lodged, which I need to withdraw. I never submitted any application which is still not finalised. Can you please let me know what I can do in this case?


----------



## ryanking (Apr 18, 2017)

My ACS result letter has the result for "company A" as follows.,

Aug-2013 - Aug-2016
Company A
Location : India



But the complete split-up is.,

Aug-2013 - Aug-2014
Company A 
Designation : 1
Location : India


Aug-2014 - Oct-2014 
Company A 
Designation : 1
Location : Singapore ( on deputation )


Oct-2014 - Aug-2016 
Company A 
Designation : 2
Location : Singapore ( on deputation )

Can experts advice which is the best way to put up the employment period for this company in visa application . My employment was still under the Indian office only and I was in the client place here in SG for 2 years.


----------



## hoandang (Apr 13, 2018)

Hey guys, can I use digital signature to sign in "Part S - Declaration" ?


----------



## nitin2611 (Nov 11, 2018)

Hi All,

There is a section in Form 80 (section 17) which asks for the addresses in last 10 years. I have 2 of these. 

Query: Do I need to upload any supporting address proofs also for both residents? I couldn't see anywhere I need to do that. 

Can you kindly advise?

Thanks,
Nitin


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

There is no stated requirement about proof of those addresses.


nitin2611 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> There is a section in Form 80 (section 17) which asks for the addresses in last 10 years. I have 2 of these.
> 
> ...


----------



## sumitindia (Oct 21, 2018)

Hi All,

The query is related to doc upload:
Can anyone please confirm if all docs are being correctly uploaded and if anything else is required:

1. Birth certificate
2. Character certificate - India and Aus PCC
3. Language Ability - English proof of 5 years education
5. Photo passport
6. Qualification overseas - Degree certificates, all engg marksherts, HSC and SSC marksheet.
7.Skill Assessment - ACS assessment pdf.
8. Travel Document - Passport copy
9.Work Experience Australia - Employment reference from company, All australian salary slips, Australia Tax statements, Offer letter ( still work here), RnR
10. Work Experience Overseas - Salary slips of previous companies, offer letter, resignation letters, RnRs, form 16 all years, Current company - Indian previous years salary slips, offer letter.
11. FORM 80


Please confirm if all details are correct. Highly appreciate your assistance!!

Sumit


----------



## hoandang (Apr 13, 2018)

sumitindia said:


> Hi All,
> 
> The query is related to doc upload:
> Can anyone please confirm if all docs are being correctly uploaded and if anything else is required:
> ...


I think you're missing form 1221.


----------



## sumitindia (Oct 21, 2018)

hoandang said:


> sumitindia said:
> 
> 
> > Hi All,
> ...


Hi,
Thank You!!

Yes, i missed it to write it here.

Is there anything else im missing here?

Thanks,
Sumit


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

For language ability you mentioned: English proof of 5 years education. I presume that you are writing about secondary applicant and not pruning applicant. Since a certain test score is required to prove language ability for at least the primary applicant. Proof of education in English are accepted for partner not claiming Spouse points.



sumitindia said:


> Hi All,
> 
> The query is related to doc upload:
> Can anyone please confirm if all docs are being correctly uploaded and if anything else is required:
> ...


----------



## sumitindia (Oct 21, 2018)

intruder_ said:


> For language ability you mentioned: English proof of 5 years education. I presume that you are writing about secondary applicant and not pruning applicant. Since a certain test score is required to prove language ability for at least the primary applicant. Proof of education in English are accepted for partner not claiming Spouse points.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In that case, do i need to upload my PTE score card? 

Thanks,
Sumit


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

Evening All,

I have a question regarding previous employment for which I am *not* claiming points. 

I have certified references and some payslips which were used for the ACS assessment, however I do not have a UK tax record of them. Do case officers usually demand tax records for employment which was used for a skills assessment? 

I have all the records for my current Australian position, for which I am claiming points.

Thanks.


----------



## sumitindia (Oct 21, 2018)

sumitindia said:


> intruder_ said:
> 
> 
> > For language ability you mentioned: English proof of 5 years education. I presume that you are writing about secondary applicant and not pruning applicant. Since a certain test score is required to prove language ability for at least the primary applicant. Proof of education in English are accepted for partner not claiming Spouse points.
> ...


Can someone please confirm that how PTE score needs ti be sent? 

Thanks,
Sumit


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

It's at the discretion of the CO to request additional evidences if the ones provided are not satisfactory. Albeit, evidence for skilled employment is what most look at.

You can attempt to obtain those tax records by reaching out the tax department, you may get those and if not you can try to convince the cop that you attempted in case he asks for them.


Y-ME369 said:


> Evening All,
> 
> I have a question regarding previous employment for which I am *not* claiming points.
> 
> ...


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

intruder_ said:


> It's at the discretion of the CO to request additional evidences if the ones provided are not satisfactory. Albeit, evidence for skilled employment is what most look at.
> 
> You can attempt to obtain those tax records by reaching out the tax department, you may get those and if not you can try to convince the cop that you attempted in case he asks for them.


Thank you, Intruder. I suppose I'll have to see what my case officer requires once I lodge an application. With no hard and fast rules, it is difficult to judge what is needed huh. 

I do have an old UK tax record with the employment on, but it is incorrect and cannot be retrospective changed without involvement from the employer which is now out of business. The UK tax system is held together with red tape.


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

Y-ME369 said:


> Evening All,
> 
> I have a question regarding previous employment for which I am *not* claiming points.
> 
> ...




If you are not claiming points of that particular work experience, relax.

You have enough to provide when requested.

Generally CO is least bothered about those for which points not claimed.

Good luck 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

sumitindia said:


> Hi All,
> 
> The query is related to doc upload:
> Can anyone please confirm if all docs are being correctly uploaded and if anything else is required:
> ...


As others pointed out Form 1221, CV is also recommended by DHA for potentially faster processing. 

Evidence of language ability too for competent / proficient / superior english.


----------



## sumitindia (Oct 21, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> sumitindia said:
> 
> 
> > Hi All,
> ...


Thanks a lot!!
1. Do you think I should upload it under Overseas Experience as there is no 'Other' section?
2. Under which section should i upload Form 1221?

Please assist.

Sumit


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

sumitindia said:


> Thanks a lot!!
> 1. Do you think I should upload it under Overseas Experience as there is no 'Other' section?
> 2. Under which section should i upload Form 1221?
> 
> ...


I uploaded my Form 1221 and CV under the character assessment section


----------



## sumitindia (Oct 21, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> sumitindia said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks a lot!!
> ...


Oh..ill do the same..thanks!!


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

sumitindia said:


> Oh..ill do the same..thanks!!


Just for the lurkers:

In the past this is what was said on the DHA website - 

"Providing the following documents with your application often assists in reducing processing times.
Form 80 - Personal particulars for assessment including character assessment (554KB PDF). Complete all parts of the form.
Form 1221 - Additional personal particulars information (289KB PDF)
A copy of your curriculum vitae (résumé)."

Source: 
https://archive.homeaffairs.gov.au/...s/skilled/additional-character-documents.aspx

Now, this is what is said on the DHA website - 
"Complete and provide the following forms:
Form 80 Personal particulars for assessment including character assessment (554KB PDF)
Form 1221 Additional personal particulars information (290KB PDF)"

Source:
https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/vis...g/skilled-independent-189/points-tested#HowTo

It seems they have changed the wording to make providing Form 80 / Form 1221 not really an option.


----------



## sumitindia (Oct 21, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> sumitindia said:
> 
> 
> > Oh..ill do the same..thanks!!
> ...


Thanks for the information!

I have another question wrt my wife's document section:
Member of Family Unit - what should i include in this?
As there is another section of Relationship - Spouse, where ill be adding Marriage certificate and sime pictures. However, im really confused about Member Family unit section.

Thanks,
Sumit


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

sumitindia said:


> Thanks for the information!
> 
> I have another question wrt my wife's document section:
> Member of Family Unit - what should i include in this?
> ...


It seems a duplication - some other forum members have reported a similar bug. 

I would just upload the marriage certificate again here - even though they advise not to upload things twice.


----------



## harpreet22 (Oct 9, 2017)

In my eMedical letter, it only says HIV required. Others reused as I had my medical done in Feb 2018. Does it mean I have to select only HIV in the list? Please help


----------



## hoandang (Apr 13, 2018)

Hi guys, wonder if there is any Vietnamese expat in this thread so I can get some helps to translate this Vietnamese address into English format. Apparently, I was born in this hospital "Lương Kim Vy, đường Hai Bà Trưng, quận 3" which has been demolished long time ago, though I need to claim it in form 80. So far I can get the "Town/City of birth: HO CHI MINH CITY", but still have no idea about 
"Suburb of birth" and "State/Province/Region".


----------



## sumitindia (Oct 21, 2018)

Hi All,

Do i need to submit all documents and then move ahead or can few documents be submitted later also after paying fees?
Will the upload of docs be active once i pay the fees?

I'm waiting for my Bank statements and few affidavits to be uploaded which are important.
Please suggest asap.

Thanks,
Sumit


----------



## qazx (Jul 12, 2018)

Hi i am filling my form 80. 

I have an urgent query. 

I have a girlfriend, should i mention that in my form 80 . As there is a specific column asking for partner and it is mentioned that a partner can be spouse, de facto, girlfriend and boyfriend. 

Should i mention that i have a girlfriend in my form 80 ? What effect can it have ? 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## nitin2611 (Nov 11, 2018)

intruder_ said:


> There is no stated requirement about proof of those addresses.




Thanks a lot Intruder 


Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

qazx said:


> Hi i am filling my form 80.
> 
> I have an urgent query.
> 
> ...


Any reason why you are hesitating to mention her?

It is only if you mention her as a de facto / spouse in Form 80 - but then not include her as a member of your family unit - or vice versa - that it would be an issue in my mind.


----------



## pcdfrost (Sep 30, 2018)

sumitindia said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Do i need to submit all documents and then move ahead or can few documents be submitted later also after paying fees?
> Will the upload of docs be active once i pay the fees?
> ...


You can upload documents after.


----------



## qazx (Jul 12, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Any reason why you are hesitating to mention her?
> 
> It is only if you mention her as a de facto / spouse in Form 80 - but then not include her as a member of your family unit - or vice versa - that it would be an issue in my mind.


Hi Pretty isitonic, 

Thanks for replying. 

The thing is initially i was planning to mention her in my application as a de facto partner but i did not do so since we are in different cities and hence did not have enough proof of staying together. 

Hence i selected my status as " Never Married" in the application.

Now while filling the form 80 it is asking for partner information which can be ur spouse, de facto or girlfriend/boyfriend. 

Now i was thinking that i should mention her as my girlfriend since anyways we plan to marry soon and it would be good that my form 80 would have her name. 

So just wanted an opinion. Should i go ahead and mention her as my girlfriend in form 80 ? 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

qazx said:


> Hi Pretty isitonic,
> 
> Thanks for replying.
> 
> ...


Personally I would mate, no harm to my non-MARA mind, and could be a sign that you were a couple albeit not de facto or married - and help a future partner visa application. 

Definitely don't put de facto unless you meet DHA's definition, otherwise they might ask for such evidence, even if she is a non migrating member of your family unit. Plus she will then have to do medicals and PCC too.


----------



## qazx (Jul 12, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Personally I would mate, no harm to my non-MARA mind, and could be a sign that you were a couple albeit not de facto or married - and help a future partner visa application.
> 
> Definitely don't put de facto unless you meet DHA's definition, otherwise they might ask for such evidence, even if she is a non migrating member of your family unit. Plus she will then have to do medicals and PCC too.


Thanks for reply Pretty Isotonic , really appreciate your help and view point. 

If i mention her as my girlfriend then in that she does not have to go through medicals and pcc ? Am i right ? 


Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

qazx said:


> Hi i am filling my form 80.
> 
> I have an urgent query.
> 
> ...


Why not go for visa 300 once you get your grant since you are not very sure and she is clearly not your de facto as you don't live in have no proofs to make it sound de facto. You can even plan your destination wedding that ways.

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/getting-a-visa/visa-listing/prospective-marriage-300


----------



## qazx (Jul 12, 2018)

Hi Himsrj, i am not mentioning her as my de facto . In form 80 there is an option of mentioning her as my girlfriend also . Hence i was thinking of mentioning her as a girlfriend , not a de facto. 


himsrj said:


> Why not go for visa 300 once you get your grant since you are not very sure and she is clearly not your de facto as you don't live in have no proofs to make it sound de facto. You can even plan your destination wedding that ways.
> 
> https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/getting-a-visa/visa-listing/prospective-marriage-300


Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

qazx said:


> Hi Himsrj, i am not mentioning her as my de facto . In form 80 there is an option of mentioning her as my girlfriend also . Hence i was thinking of mentioning her as a girlfriend , not a de facto.
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


Yes do that in q42 and mark no for migrating with you, no implication as such for your application on doing that.
Also follow what senior expats have advised you but way forward must be visa 300 for you afaik.


----------



## qazx (Jul 12, 2018)

Thanks himsrj for replying, just wanted to know if i mark her as my girlfriend in Q42 ( non migrating) then does she needs to undergo a medical test and pcc ? Or any other documents as such ?


himsrj said:


> Yes do that in q42 and mark no for migrating with you, no implication as such for your application on doing that.
> Also follow what senior expats have advised you but way forward must be visa 300 for you afaik.


Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## nitin2611 (Nov 11, 2018)

Hi All,

1 query regarding the address history in 10 years in Form 80.

I have travelled few times in the last 10 years for period of approx 1 week each (details of which are specified in the Travel details in Section 18). 

*Query*: Would I need to specify these hotel address (for 1 week each) also as part of address in 10 years? 

Regards,
Nitin


----------



## hoandang (Apr 13, 2018)

Hi guys, since DHA has redesigned their websites, this link http://www.border.gov.au/about/contact/offices-locations/panel-physicians is no longer available. Can someone please point me to a correct link? Thanks


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

nitin2611 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 1 query regarding the address history in 10 years in Form 80.
> 
> ...


If you remember the addresses of those hotels, it won't harm mentioning them. There are differing opinions about the addresses but to sync International Travels and corresponding addresses, I have mentioned them for correlation, consistency and to show that there are no gaps.


----------



## qazx (Jul 12, 2018)

Anyone?


qazx said:


> Thanks himsrj for replying, just wanted to know if i mark her as my girlfriend in Q42 ( non migrating) then does she needs to undergo a medical test and pcc ? Or any other documents as such ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

qazx said:


> Anyone?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


AFAIK members of family (Partners, parents, siblings) declared in form 80 as NON-MIGRANTS need not undergo medicals or provide PCC.


----------



## alegor (Aug 17, 2018)

Hi,

Lodged my application today :cool2: Attached documents below in order of upload, hope it helps! :amen:

Primary applicant:
.............................
1. Birth certificate, Passport
2. PCC India and FBI USA 
3. PTE score card (sent from Pearson site)
4. Photo
5. Degree certificate, Mark sheet (10th, 12th, semester wise)
6. ACS
7. Passport
8. Employment docs - PF, Payslip, Salary certificate, Reference letter, Experience letter, Tax (Form 16)
9. Partner skills - If claiming points (all above documents)
10. Form 80 and 1221

Secondary
.................
1. Birth certificate, Passport
2. PCC 
3. Insurance, Marriage certificate 
4. Photo 
5. Marriage certificate
6. ACS
7. Passport
8. Form 80 and 1221

Child
........
1. Birth certificate, Passport 
2. Birth certificate 
3. Birth certificate, Insurance 
4. Photo
5. Passport


----------



## nitin2611 (Nov 11, 2018)

intruder_ said:


> If you remember the addresses of those hotels, it won't harm mentioning them. There are differing opinions about the addresses but to sync International Travels and corresponding addresses, I have mentioned them for correlation, consistency and to show that there are no gaps.


Hi Intruder, All,

Thanks for your reply. How have you mentioned the breakups?

For eg. 

 You are living in your *Own house* for last 10 years (lets say from Dec 08). 

 In between you have travelled 2 times for 1 week each (e.g. Apr 11 and Dec 15)

Have you then broken down into following entries as follows


*Note*: Address table takes only mm/yyyy (not exact date)

Dec 08 till Apr 11 -- Own House
Apr 11 till Apr 11 -- Country ABC
Apr 11 till Dec 15 -- Own House
Dec 15 till Dec 15 -- Country 123
Dec 15 till date -- Own House​
OR have you simply kept it like

Dec 08 till date -- Own House
Apr 11 till Apr 11 -- Country ABC
Dec 15 till date -- Own House​
What is advisable?

Regards,
Nitin


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

nitin2611 said:


> Hi Intruder, All,
> 
> Thanks for your reply. How have you mentioned the breakups?
> 
> ...


First option listed by you but with the earliest dates first then moving backwards, if you want to be thorough and remember dates and addresses you can list till your date of birth


----------



## pcdfrost (Sep 30, 2018)

nitin2611 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 1 query regarding the address history in 10 years in Form 80.
> 
> ...


Really not necessary. Its not your addess, its a place you resided in for holiday/business trip.


----------



## qazx (Jul 12, 2018)

Is it mandatory to fill the form 80 by hand ? Cant i fill on the computer by typing in it ? 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## pcdfrost (Sep 30, 2018)

qazx said:


> Is it mandatory to fill the form 80 by hand ? Cant i fill on the computer by typing in it ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


Don’t need to complete by hand. Computer is fine, just make sure you sign it.


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

qazx said:


> Is it mandatory to fill the form 80 by hand ? Cant i fill on the computer by typing in it ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


It's not mandatory to fill the form by hand, you can fill it electronically.

Just that either you need to print the signature page, sign manually, scan and merge form or sign electronically with Adobe pro.

Note: It's a password protected form so before uploading ensure that you save it accordingly. For that your can PDFill software to save it without password.


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

qazx said:


> Thanks himsrj for replying,  just wanted to know if i mark her as my girlfriend in Q42 ( non migrating) then does she needs to undergo a medical test and pcc ? Or any other documents as such ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


No not required at all.


----------



## attishire (Nov 13, 2018)

Hi, can anyone suggest which document is to be uploaded under Letter/Statement - Business/Employer and Work Reference? 
I've Roles and responsibilities letter from my company and also another referral letter with my employment details. Also should promotion and Compensation revision(salary hike) letters be uploaded under Others ?


----------



## alegor (Aug 17, 2018)

You can type in computer, then print and scan the signature page. Make sure your file doesn't exceed 5MB. If the file size exceeds 5MB then print all and scan all pages


----------



## alegor (Aug 17, 2018)

attishire said:


> Hi, can anyone suggest which document is to be uploaded under Letter/Statement - Business/Employer and Work Reference?
> I've Roles and responsibilities letter from my company and also another referral letter with my employment details. Also should promotion and Compensation revision(salary hike) letters be uploaded under Others ?


Any letters or statement like RnR letter, experience letter, offer letter, Relieving letter you can put under letter/statement.

work reference - reference letter, SD(statuary declaration) etc.

If you have salary certificate put it under financial statement.:amen:


----------



## attishire (Nov 13, 2018)

alegor said:


> attishire said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, can anyone suggest which document is to be uploaded under Letter/Statement - Business/Employer and Work Reference?
> ...


Thanks Alegor


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

qazx said:


> Thanks for reply Pretty Isotonic , really appreciate your help and view point.
> 
> If i mention her as my girlfriend then in that she does not have to go through medicals and pcc ? Am i right ?
> 
> ...


As far as I know PCC / Medical may only be asked of members of the family unit - and girlfriend doesn't meet that threshold (only de facto or spouse aka wife or husband).


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

hoandang said:


> Hi guys, wonder if there is any Vietnamese expat in this thread so I can get some helps to translate this Vietnamese address into English format. Apparently, I was born in this hospital "Lương Kim Vy, đường Hai Bà Trưng, quận 3" which has been demolished long time ago, though I need to claim it in form 80. So far I can get the "Town/City of birth: HO CHI MINH CITY", but still have no idea about
> "Suburb of birth" and "State/Province/Region".


Did you manage to find a resolution buddy?

If you can get the town / city - you should be able to get the state / province / region yeah? If there isn't such an equivalent or you are unsure, you can always right "not sure" / "unknown". 

According to Wikipedia, Ho Chi Minh City is in the Southeast region (which is Southern Vietnam).


----------



## ryanking (Apr 18, 2017)

While entering the qualification details , is there any option that we need to mark to let know that it is recognised by AcS as equivalent to 'bachelors degree' or we just choose 'bachelors degree' from the drop down and add the degree details.

Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

ryanking said:


> While entering the qualification details , is there any option that we need to mark to let know that it is recognised by AcS as equivalent to 'bachelors degree' or we just choose 'bachelors degree' from the drop down and add the degree details.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


There is no option to mark education as relevant or not like employment history where your can do so.


----------



## ryanking (Apr 18, 2017)

intruder_ said:


> There is no option to mark education as relevant or not like employment history where your can do so.


Okay got it. Thanks a lot

Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


----------



## nitin2611 (Nov 11, 2018)

Hi Intruder, All,

Is there anyone who has done the Medical health BEFORE visa lodge? 


 one query to that - do we actually get a medical assessment (that it is through) for a health application which is an independent application? OR is it made available ONLY post visa application?



Any idea on the time it might take to upload the result post the tests - To be specific generally how many days the hospitals take to upload and then how many days it takes for the decision post approval. May be this is based on hospital/location. Just want to get idea on the average waiting time.

*@Intruder*: Did i read it correct (somewhere) that you applied for health check before visa? If so did you get results before you actually applied visa?

Regards,
Nitin


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

nitin2611 said:


> Hi Intruder, All,
> 
> Is there anyone who has done the Medical health BEFORE visa lodge?
> 
> ...


1. Most applicants undergo medicals before they lodge Visa.
1.1 The tests which you are required to undergo are specific to the VISA you intend to apply.
For example if you undergo certain tests for X VISA in post six months and now you intend to use those results for 189 you will still have to undergo certain tests which were not covered for the X VISA but are mandatory for 189.

2. Usually the results are uploaded in three days max if no further tests are required. I had my health results for VISA 457 uploaded the next day.

3. Yes, I did use the MHD to generate referral letter (HAP ID) before VISA Lodge, but I have not completed my medicals as I intend to get them done in my home country.


----------



## alegor (Aug 17, 2018)

nitin2611 said:


> Hi Intruder, All,
> 
> Is there anyone who has done the Medical health BEFORE visa lodge?
> 
> ...


Hello Nitin,

I have done my medicals before visa lodge only. You can do it through immi account.

1. log in to immiaccount
2. Selected New Application->My Health Declarations>
3. Selected visa class as 189 and confirmed that you have not yet lodged the visa application
4. Then enter yours and your family's passport and address details and submit.
5. Goto organise health examination
6. Print the referral letter with HAP ID for each applicant and take it to the medical panel.

The below URL will guide you to do step by step.

https://www.am22tech.com/generate-hap-id-for-medical-before-submitting-visa-application/

Please note, if you are doing medicals before lodging visa then make sure you select "yes" and give your HAP Id for the question related to medicals in your Visa application for each applicant.

It will generally takes 5-6 days for the medical panel to upload the documents. Kindly PM me if you need further assistance.


----------



## nitin2611 (Nov 11, 2018)

intruder_ said:


> 1. Most applicants undergo medicals before they lodge Visa.
> 1.1 The tests which you are required to undergo are specific to the VISA you intend to apply.
> For example if you undergo certain tests for X VISA in post six months and now you intend to use those results for 189 you will still have to undergo certain tests which were not covered for the X VISA but are mandatory for 189.
> 
> ...


Thanks Intruder.

I guess you referred for 457 for one of previous VISA the current VISA you are waiting now right?


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

Yes, The Medicals for 189 are pending.


nitin2611 said:


> Thanks Intruder.
> 
> I guess you referred for 457 for one of previous VISA the current VISA you are waiting now right?


----------



## nitin2611 (Nov 11, 2018)

intruder_ said:


> Yes, The Medicals for 189 are pending.


Thanks a lot for clarifying and sharing. Wish you good luck for your VISA.


----------



## AGupta (Oct 11, 2018)

So this ascertains that both Form 80 and 1221 are mandatory. No harm in filling this offhand.

Is there any format for Resume to be uploaded? Can someone please provide the template?

And few other queries - 
1) In Form 80 there are very limited rows to enter your Address details for past 10 years. How do you add the rows OR enter the information if your addresses you lived at are more than 5?
2) If you traveled on Business Visa for a month or so, but you were on Indian comp payroll only, would you show it as a separate entity in Employment?
3) If you relocated to different locations although working for same employer and designation, would you still show it as a separate employment entry since the work address would be different?

on Form 1221
4) Can the Intended Details of Arrivals, Stopovers, Proposed Onward locations fields be left blank, since you don't know of travel offhand?
5) Sec 25- Employment. Do you have to provide detailed information of all the jobs/positions held? The space is very limited to provide all Duties. Do you mention complete details on Part O or just providing a snippet is fine?
6) Sec 27 - I hope post secondary means after 12th i.e from your bachelor onwards. Hope I am correct
7) Sec 34- Can you confirm if we have to click Migration Visa and fill Part L. Further under it, I hope you need to check - Do you need to intend to work in Australia. But you cannot provide information of your employement so those respective fields would have to be left blank.
8) Any specific information to be provided in Part N - Sec 43, 44?


Really appreciate all your help with this regards

Thanks





PrettyIsotonic said:


> Just for the lurkers:
> 
> In the past this is what was said on the DHA website -
> 
> ...


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

AGupta said:


> So this ascertains that both Form 80 and 1221 are mandatory. No harm in filling this offhand.
> 
> Is there any format for Resume to be uploaded? Can someone please provide the template?
> 
> ...


1 - You use Part T (question 54) - I used up all the space there too and added additional statements.

2 - I would, and I would record it in the international travel / address section.

3 - I would, and I would record it in the international travel / address section. 

4 - Yes I would think so, (I'm onshore so left it blank).

5 - Snippet is fine I would think. I literally wrote "ANZSCO 411 711". 

6 - I included all post-secondary (but pre-tertiary), e.g. A Levels / International Baccalaureate. 

7 - If you are lodging a 189/190, yes I would think so, I am lodging a 190 and ticked Migration Visa. Yes you can state your intention to work, and leave the employment info blank.

8 - I left it blank, I think it is for people coming to do research in Australia. 

Check the 1st page of your Form 80 / Form 1221 - some forms say "do not leave any question blank" - mine didn't, so I left blanks where it was irrelevant.


----------



## AGupta (Oct 11, 2018)

Thanks a lot for replying to all my queries. Appreciate your quick response.

regarding #3, I wanted to know if all the relocations are in different offices within same country, not international. Still would you show them as separate entries?

Thanks again



PrettyIsotonic said:


> 1 - You use Part T (question 54) - I used up all the space there too and added additional statements.
> 
> 2 - I would, and I would record it in the international travel / address section.
> 
> ...


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

AGupta said:


> Thanks a lot for replying to all my queries. Appreciate your quick response.
> 
> regarding #3, I wanted to know if all the relocations are in different offices within same country, not international. Still would you show them as separate entries?
> 
> Thanks again


Personally I would mate, cause Form 80 is a character assessment form (not an employment verification form) - so I think they just want to get an idea of all the places you have been and potential people you might have come into contact with etc. 

It is a tedious form, but I am risk averse so just tried to be as transparent and detailed as possible.


----------



## AGupta (Oct 11, 2018)

Sure.. thank you buddy



PrettyIsotonic said:


> Personally I would mate, cause Form 80 is a character assessment form (not an employment verification form) - so I think they just want to get an idea of all the places you have been and potential people you might have come into contact with etc.
> 
> It is a tedious form, but I am risk averse so just tried to be as transparent and detailed as possible.


----------



## sahilchaudhary (Nov 17, 2015)

Hello,

I got my invite for 189 in Nov, I will be filing my visa next week. I just wanted to know that my partner needs letter from college to prove her functional English.
She did her 3 year B.Com from Randhir College and University is Guru Nanak Dev University. Degree is issued by the University. She also did her CA later on from ICAI.

I just wanted to ask few questions 

1. Does she need to take the letter from college or University or ICAI? 

2. Which authority in the college/University will issue the letter?

3. Does it have any format or what should be the content of letter?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

sahilchaudhary said:


> Hello,
> 
> I got my invite for 189 in Nov, I will be filing my visa next week. I just wanted to know that my partner needs letter from college to prove her functional English.
> She did her 3 year B.Com from Randhir College and University is Guru Nanak Dev University. Degree is issued by the University. She also did her CA later on from ICAI.
> ...


Figure out which way you are going to prove functional English from here:
https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/hel...uirements/english-language/functional-english

Presumably the, "you completed a degree, a higher degree, a diploma or a trade certificate in an institution in or outside Australia that required at least two years of full-time study and all instructions were in English".

1 - An institution that awarded one of the qualifications above.

2 - Depends on the institution, usually the Registrar or student services team.

3 - It can be just one line stating XYZ person completed ABC course in (at least) 2 years of full-time study and all instructions were in English. On the institution letterhead and with contact details for verification. Sometimes CO's ask for transcripts too.


----------



## AGupta (Oct 11, 2018)

Another query - 
How do you specify the period of Unemployment which is actually your period of Education from birth. Although specified in the form itself but it is not very clear what needs to be entered in each of the fields for Education
Date From (Birth date - ?)
Date To (Actual start date of first employment ?)
Name of business/company
Type of business
Your occupation and duties - Education ?
Full address of business/company - No address, leave blank, Address of Last Organization/Institute ?

Appreciate your response and also is there any specific resume template which should be prepared?

Thank you



PrettyIsotonic said:


> Personally I would mate, cause Form 80 is a character assessment form (not an employment verification form) - so I think they just want to get an idea of all the places you have been and potential people you might have come into contact with etc.
> 
> It is a tedious form, but I am risk averse so just tried to be as transparent and detailed as possible.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

AGupta said:


> Another query -
> How do you specify the period of Unemployment which is actually your period of Education from birth. Although specified in the form itself but it is not very clear what needs to be entered in each of the fields for Education
> Date From (Birth date - ?)
> Date To (Actual start date of first employment ?)
> ...


Sharing what I wrote in case it helps (for me this is already in Part T of the Form 80):

Date From - "Birth" (I just wrote that)

Date To - Actual start date of first employment (for dates I couldn't remember exactly throughout the form I would always preface the answer with the word "approximately" or "to the best of my recollection"). 

Name of Business / Company - Not applicable

Type of Business - Not applicable

Your occupation & duties - Unemployed / Dependent Child / Student (whichever was applicable, sometimes more than one).

Full address of business/company - Not applicable / Supported by parents 

--

I followed that template whenever I was a dependent and/or supported by my parents


----------



## anubhavsharma18 (Mar 6, 2018)

Got Direct Grant today. Thanks everyone for assistance and support. 
IED is 17 August 2019.


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

anubhavsharma18 said:


> Got Direct Grant today. Thanks everyone for assistance and support.
> IED is 17 August 2019.


Hey congrats buddy !


----------



## AGupta (Oct 11, 2018)

Thanks mate



PrettyIsotonic said:


> Sharing what I wrote in case it helps (for me this is already in Part T of the Form 80):
> 
> Date From - "Birth" (I just wrote that)
> 
> ...


----------



## sahilchaudhary (Nov 17, 2015)

Thank you!


PrettyIsotonic said:


> Figure out which way you are going to prove functional English from here:
> https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/hel...uirements/english-language/functional-english
> 
> Presumably the, "you completed a degree, a higher degree, a diploma or a trade certificate in an institution in or outside Australia that required at least two years of full-time study and all instructions were in English".
> ...


----------



## udhaya.aranoli (Apr 4, 2017)

Hi Guys

I am filling my application and I have a query regarding the Employment history. I have listed all the employment details and selected 'No' in the 'Are you claiming points for this position?' since I'm not. 

In the next question, I'm asked to select relevant experience overseas and in Australia. There is a drop-down list where I am able to select 'less than one year' 'three years ' and so on.

I do have relevant experiences overseas and in Australia but since I'm not claiming points for the them, should I just select 'No' or select the appropriate years since I have already mentioned I'm not claiming points to any of the positions ?

I would really appreciate insights on this one. Thanks in advance.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Relevant experience implies you are claiming points - I would select no.


----------



## Abysmal (Oct 10, 2018)

anubhavsharma18 said:


> Got Direct Grant today. Thanks everyone for assistance and support.
> IED is 17 August 2019.


 Congratulations 🎊 please share your points breakdown


----------



## ldsekar2406 (Feb 12, 2018)

Hi All,

I am expecting my invite today, I have a question, my educational documents have my First Name and Initial (first letter of my Last name) but in my passport i have my complete First and last name. My ACS Assessment went fine. Should i get an affidavit for Visa Submission or it will be ok to submit educational documents without affidavit. Same for my Partner as well. please advice.


----------



## karpagam (May 16, 2018)

anubhavsharma18 said:


> Got Direct Grant today. Thanks everyone for assistance and support.
> IED is 17 August 2019.


After pr do we get 8 months time to make first entry?
Generally how much time ll b provided maximum to move to Australia


----------



## Deepakpots (Jan 29, 2018)

Hello everyone, i got my 189 invitation for 261312 today and i was going through this threads to understand the steps required to apply for visa. Please help me clarify these points.

1) i have 60 days from invite date to apply for the visa?
2) form 80 and 1221 are to be downloaded from (https://archive.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/visa- 
1/189-?modal=/visas/supporting/Pages/skilled/additional-character-documents.aspx) 
print, fill up, scan and upload online?

Thanks everyone for the help.

Cheers

Dee


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

Deepakpots said:


> Hello everyone, i got my 189 invitation for 261312 today and i was going through this threads to understand the steps required to apply for visa. Please help me clarify these points.
> 
> 1) i have 60 days from invite date to apply for the visa?
> 2) form 80 and 1221 are to be downloaded from (https://archive.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/visa-
> ...





Deepakpots said:


> Hello everyone, i got my 189 invitation for 261312 today and i was going through this threads to understand the steps required to apply for visa. Please help me clarify these points.
> 
> 1) i have 60 days from invite date to apply for the visa?
> 2) form 80 and 1221 are to be downloaded from (https://archive.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/visa-
> ...


1. Yes, you have to apply the VISA within those 60 days from date of invite.

2. Just search for Form 80/1221 and download the PDF from home affairs site.

Fill the forms with any PDF reader, print the signature page, sign and scan the signed Page, later on merge the signed scanned Page with rest of the PDF. Finally upload it under respective section list fees payment.


----------



## AGupta (Oct 11, 2018)

*How to upload docs on VISA Application*

Dear fellow members,

Could you please suggest the process of uploading all of documents on VISA Application as to which document (just for eg say Salary Slips, RnR, Form16, Offer Letter, Relieving letter. PF Slips etc) are to uploaded under which of the heads.
Many of the fellow members must have done it already. Can you please share any such information shared in past in any of our forums OR any reasonable youtube link etc that can help?

Many thanks


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

AGupta said:


> Dear fellow members,
> 
> Could you please suggest the process of uploading all of documents on VISA Application as to which document (just for eg say Salary Slips, RnR, Form16, Offer Letter, Relieving letter. PF Slips etc) are to uploaded under which of the heads.
> Many of the fellow members must have done it already. Can you please share any such information shared in past in any of our forums OR any reasonable youtube link etc that can help?
> ...


Salary slips under the heading Pay slips from drop down

RnR , Offer letter, Relieving letter => Letters/Statements.

PF Slips=> Tax documents.


----------



## AGupta (Oct 11, 2018)

Another query mate,

I am in USA these days for a company assignment where we have to work on Client side, so my residential address is in client city/state. However, my comp office is in different state. So essentially what I mean to say is that my residential address and employer's address would be different on Form 80. Would it cause any issues ? Or should we mention both Company's and Client's address in the Current Employment row to avoid any potential confusion?


Thank you



PrettyIsotonic said:


> Personally I would mate, cause Form 80 is a character assessment form (not an employment verification form) - so I think they just want to get an idea of all the places you have been and potential people you might have come into contact with etc.
> 
> It is a tedious form, but I am risk averse so just tried to be as transparent and detailed as possible.


----------



## premrevs (Nov 16, 2018)

All,

I got an invite today for 189 . quick question. I have four members in my family (wife + 2kids).

Do i need to do medical check up for all of them including kids?

I understand PCC to be done for myself and my wife. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

Should not be an issue, I had deputation letter from one of the offices in the country but worked for a client in another city in Australia. I have still mentioned the respective addresses where ever requested.


AGupta said:


> Another query mate,
> 
> I am in USA these days for a company assignment where we have to work on Client side, so my residential address is in client city/state. However, my comp office is in different state. So essentially what I mean to say is that my residential address and employer's address would be different on Form 80. Would it cause any issues ? Or should we mention both Company's and Client's address in the Current Employment row to avoid any potential confusion?
> 
> ...


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

Yes, the medicals are needed for all the immigrating family members.


premrevs said:


> All,
> 
> I got an invite today for 189 . quick question. I have four members in my family (wife + 2kids).
> 
> ...


----------



## AGupta (Oct 11, 2018)

I generated HAPIDs first before applying for VISA however, I couldn't get the appointment date earlier than next week. And if it gets delayed for another reasons just in case(another tests are required), it would kick of year end holidays season when doctors in USA normally go on vacations.
My query is can I submit the VISA request even when medicals are getting conducted in parallel as I have collated all other documents apart from Medicals?

Please suggest




alegor said:


> Hello Nitin,
> 
> I have done my medicals before visa lodge only. You can do it through immi account.
> 
> ...


----------



## AGupta (Oct 11, 2018)

Hello All,

I generated HAPIDs first before applying for VISA however, I couldn't get the appointment date earlier than next week. And if it gets delayed for another reasons just in case(another tests are required), it would kick of year end holidays season when doctors in USA normally go on vacations. The 60 days will end in Jan 1st week. 
I had not accepted the invite as of yet thinking that I will collate all the documents and then file the VISA in one go. 
My query is can I now click on 'Accept Invite' and submit the VISA request citing the HAPIDs I already generated (even when medicals are getting conducted in parallel) as I have collated all other documents apart from Medicals?
Hope now that I ahve generated HAPIDs, I don't have to wait till Medicals are done and uploaded. Hope this understanding is correct.

Please suggest


----------



## AGupta (Oct 11, 2018)

so you mean different residential address than the employer's address shouldn't be any issue.. rite?



intruder_ said:


> Should not be an issue, I had deputation letter from one of the offices in the country but worked for a client in another city in Australia. I have still mentioned the respective addresses where ever requested.


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

AGupta said:


> so you mean different residential address than the employer's address shouldn't be any issue.. rite?




Yes, should not be an issue. Its common knowledge that employees do travel locally as well as internationally for work.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

AGupta said:


> Another query mate,
> 
> I am in USA these days for a company assignment where we have to work on Client side, so my residential address is in client city/state. However, my comp office is in different state. So essentially what I mean to say is that my residential address and employer's address would be different on Form 80. Would it cause any issues ? Or should we mention both Company's and Client's address in the Current Employment row to avoid any potential confusion?
> 
> ...


You can always use Part T to explain that this address is your then-current work clients city / state. And similarly in the employment address part, explain that this is your company's address, but not the location where you were working at the time, which was your then-current work clients city / state. 

Basically, yes I would mention both addresses - with an explanation


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

premrevs said:


> All,
> 
> I got an invite today for 189 . quick question. I have four members in my family (wife + 2kids).
> 
> ...


PCC is required for applicants aged 16 and above
https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/help-support/meeting-our-requirements/character


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

AGupta said:


> I generated HAPIDs first before applying for VISA however, I couldn't get the appointment date earlier than next week. And if it gets delayed for another reasons just in case(another tests are required), it would kick of year end holidays season when doctors in USA normally go on vacations.
> My query is can I submit the VISA request even when medicals are getting conducted in parallel as I have collated all other documents apart from Medicals?
> 
> Please suggest


You do have 60 days to lodge the visa - personally I would opt to lodge a decision ready application - but you can definitely lodge your visa first, and then do the Medicals after as well.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

karpagam said:


> After pr do we get 8 months time to make first entry?
> Generally how much time ll b provided maximum to move to Australia


It is usually the expiry date of your PCCs / Medical that determines your initial entry date (IED).


----------



## AGupta (Oct 11, 2018)

Thanks for the reply. 
My 60 days period would be expiring in Jan 1st week. 
I already generated the HAPIDs and the medical appointment I got is in next week. If everything goes fine, I should be good in applying Visa by next weekend. 
However, just in case if more tests are required and the doctors go on vacations (year end approaching, generally doctors don't give appointment close to end of year until 1st week of Jan even), I wanted to know if I can still file the VISA citing the same HAPIDs I have already generated in it so that the medicals can go on in parallel to VISA Application?
OR is it mandatory that I have to wait for VISA Applicationuntil medicals are uploaded, now that HAPIDs are generated already by me?
Hope I was able to make myself clear.



PrettyIsotonic said:


> You do have 60 days to lodge the visa - personally I would opt to lodge a decision ready application - but you can definitely lodge your visa first, and then do the Medicals after as well.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

AGupta said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> My 60 days period would be expiring in Jan 1st week.
> I already generated the HAPIDs and the medical appointment I got is in next week. If everything goes fine, I should be good in applying Visa by next weekend.
> However, just in case if more tests are required and the doctors go on vacations (year end approaching, generally doctors don't give appointment close to end of year until 1st week of Jan even), I wanted to know if I can still file the VISA citing the same HAPIDs I have already generated in it so that the medicals can go on in parallel to VISA Application?
> ...


Oh righto, shouldn't be an issue in my mind. 

The DHA website does state doing your medicals after your visa has been lodged without the CO generating the HAP IDs may delay processing, but lots of people do it (in the immediate days / weeks after lodging) without a discernible difference in their processing time. 

Are you expecting more tests for anyone?


----------



## AGupta (Oct 11, 2018)

Just skeptical . So it means it should be fine if I submit my VISA request providing the HAPIDs even if the medicals are not completed fully. And once the medicals are complete, they should get available automatically since I already provided the HAPIDs..

Another thing if someone is aware of. My kids are born in India where they are imparted BCG Vaccination on day 1 itself as a preventive protection from TB. However, I got to know that this might hamper with Skin test (it might falsely come positive due to it) that are conducted on kids in medical tests and some people suggest going for blood works instead then. Any idea if it is true?

Thanks



PrettyIsotonic said:


> Oh righto, shouldn't be an issue in my mind.
> 
> The DHA website does state doing your medicals after your visa has been lodged without the CO generating the HAP IDs may delay processing, but lots of people do it (in the immediate days / weeks after lodging) without a discernible difference in their processing time.
> 
> Are you expecting more tests for anyone?


----------



## karpagam (May 16, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> karpagam said:
> 
> 
> > After pr do we get 8 months time to make first entry?
> ...


Thanks a lot.. when I try to give details of my infant in immiaccount it's asking for national I'd card number other than passport. My baby doesn't have an aadhar. It's not accepting birth certificate number though. What should I do in that case


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

karpagam said:


> Thanks a lot.. when I try to give details of my infant in immiaccount it's asking for national I'd card number other than passport. My baby doesn't have an aadhar. It's not accepting birth certificate number though. What should I do in that case


Hmm, can you type "not applicable" in that question or select "no" for national ID card other than passport? 

I can't remember the form so not too sure. 

Why is it not accepting the birth certificate number? 

If it is too long, try entering as much as you can, then submitting a Form 1023 immediately after lodging with the full number / details, and state that you noticed the form did not allow you to enter the full number.

This is just me thinking aloud, a MARA agent will know best I would think.


----------



## karpagam (May 16, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> karpagam said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks a lot.. when I try to give details of my infant in immiaccount it's asking for national I'd card number other than passport. My baby doesn't have an aadhar. It's not accepting birth certificate number though. What should I do in that case
> ...


National card is to be of 12 digit I think. It's saying the number is invalid. Also if I select no, it's showing person should ve a valid national ID or else the process may be delayed. Aadhar ll take 60 days minimum to get for my baby.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

karpagam said:


> National card is to be of 12 digit I think. It's saying the number is invalid. Also if I select no, it's showing person should ve a valid national ID or else the process may be delayed. Aadhar ll take 60 days minimum to get for my baby.


Perhaps tick no but start the process to get an Aadhar immediately


----------



## karpagam (May 16, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> karpagam said:
> 
> 
> > National card is to be of 12 digit I think. It's saying the number is invalid. Also if I select no, it's showing person should ve a valid national ID or else the process may be delayed. Aadhar ll take 60 days minimum to get for my baby.
> ...


Yes dats d only option left


----------



## premrevs (Nov 16, 2018)

karpagam said:


> Thanks a lot.. when I try to give details of my infant in immiaccount it's asking for national I'd card number other than passport. My baby doesn't have an aadhar. It's not accepting birth certificate number though. What should I do in that case


Are you sure? I am applying for my kid who is 2 yr old and it didnt ask for national ID card. However for adults its asking reason if we dont enter national id no.


----------



## karpagam (May 16, 2018)

premrevs said:


> karpagam said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks a lot.. when I try to give details of my infant in immiaccount it's asking for national I'd card number other than passport. My baby doesn't have an aadhar. It's not accepting birth certificate number though. What should I do in that case
> ...


Did u tried creating hapid? It ll ask for family members who r gonna accompany. Did u added ur kid n gave details? It dint ask u?


----------



## alegor (Aug 17, 2018)

karpagam said:


> Thanks a lot.. when I try to give details of my infant in immiaccount it's asking for national I'd card number other than passport. My baby doesn't have an aadhar. It's not accepting birth certificate number though. What should I do in that case


May I know under which section it is asking for nation id for you kid? if you are mentioning about other national Id's section then you can just select "No". Passport details is more than enough. When you attach documents for your kid try to attach birth certificate and passport in birth identity section. That will do


----------



## karpagam (May 16, 2018)

alegor said:


> karpagam said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks a lot.. when I try to give details of my infant in immiaccount it's asking for national I'd card number other than passport. My baby doesn't have an aadhar. It's not accepting birth certificate number though. What should I do in that case
> ...


I am trying to fill details for health declaration. There is a column identity document .. if I enter birth certificate number, it is throwing warning as number doesn't match national id number format. For myself and my husband it took aadhar as valid. But my daughter doesn't have aadhar. If I check NO, it's saying providing national id number is a must and not providing it for any member who ll Accompany for visa may delay the process


----------



## pyrodestroyer (May 21, 2018)

Hi Guys, 

Hoping to get some advice here.

I have received a 189 invite on 11 dec 2018 round.

I have decided to do medical before I lodge my visa application. I completed My Health Declaration on the same day I got the invite. So far I have obtained the referral letter and the HAP ID and I will be doing medical on tuesday 18th December.

My question is, When should I lodge my 189 visa application? Since I already got a HAP ID , I can just lodge my 189 application right now right ? Or should I lodge the 189 application the day I do my medical ( which is tuesday next week) ?

Thanks !


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

pyrodestroyer said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Hoping to get some advice here.
> 
> ...


I would lodge the application after I completed my medical examination 

Cheers


----------



## pyrodestroyer (May 21, 2018)

NB said:


> pyrodestroyer said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Guys,
> ...


Hi NB,

Thanks for the reply, I would do the same as you then.

Another question, Will we be able to check whether the panel clinic has submitted my health examination result ?

Cheers,
Pyro


----------



## Deepakpots (Jan 29, 2018)

Hello All,

I got invited for 189 and I have another query about form 80 which I am confused at, form 80 question 19, Employment History, would i also be filling up all those part timer I did while I was doing Masters in Sydney apart from the maim employment I have done and breaks I have taken.

Cheers

Dee


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

Deepakpots said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I got invited for 189 and I have another query about form 80 which I am confused at, form 80 question 19, Employment History, would i also be filling up all those part timer I did while I was doing Masters in Sydney apart from the maim employment I have done and breaks I have taken.
> 
> ...


You need to show breaks and explain what were doing in that and how were you financially supported during that period. 
For part time during masters degree can be skipped.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Deepakpots said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I got invited for 189 and I have another query about form 80 which I am confused at, form 80 question 19, Employment History, would i also be filling up all those part timer I did while I was doing Masters in Sydney apart from the maim employment I have done and breaks I have taken.
> 
> ...


I included everything as defined by the form: full-time, part-time, casual, volunteer work. It was tedious but I tried to be as thorough as possible.


----------



## alegor (Aug 17, 2018)

karpagam said:


> I am trying to fill details for health declaration. There is a column identity document .. if I enter birth certificate number, it is throwing warning as number doesn't match national id number format. For myself and my husband it took aadhar as valid. But my daughter doesn't have aadhar. If I check NO, it's saying providing national id number is a must and not providing it for any member who ll Accompany for visa may delay the process


Hello,

I gave birth certificate number for my kid, I got the same warning but you can go ahead and click confirm. It got reflected in the my declaration form. Medicals are done for us and health clearance also provided.

Cheers.


----------



## Deepakpots (Jan 29, 2018)

Hello Guys,

I really appreciate all the help you guys have given. This forum has been a great support. I have few more queries with form 1221 as listed below (invited for 189) as I am not sure if I can leave them blank or not.

Q 19 Intended date of departure - What date am i supposed to provide here or leave this blank
Q 23 : Give details of dependents/family members travelling to Australia with you --MAY I LEAVE THIS BLANK AS I AM TRAVELLING ALONE?
Q 39 Do you intend to do a course of study while in Australia? May I answer NO as i dont plan to.
Q 40 Do you intend to work in Australia? Yes, but do i need to specify any employer as i do not have any clue of it now.
Q43 Give details of how you intend to use the knowledge/skills/research
obtained once you depart Australia -- Am not sure what to answer as it says "once you depart Australia" or may I leave this blank.

THis may be a bit stupid questions but I really dont wanna give any wrong details . Thanks once again everyone.

Cheers

Dee


----------



## alegor (Aug 17, 2018)

Deepakpots said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I really appreciate all the help you guys have given. This forum has been a great support. I have few more queries with form 1221 as listed below (invited for 189) as I am not sure if I can leave them blank or not.
> 
> ...



Please see answers in red


----------



## Deepakpots (Jan 29, 2018)

alegor said:


> Please see answers in red


Hey buddy,

Really appreciate you quick response and help in this. Am so glad that I can complete the forms now.

Thanks again .

Cheers

Dee


----------



## alegor (Aug 17, 2018)

pyrodestroyer said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Thanks for the reply, I would do the same as you then.
> 
> ...


Yes, you can check the status under health assessments. The status will be like Health clearance provided - no action required.

Also regarding the VISA lodge keep everything ready and submit it on the same day you complete your medicals.


----------



## qazx (Jul 12, 2018)

Guys i got my grant today. 
It was a direct grant.
Thanks for everyone's help and support.
I shall be here if anyone needs help of any sort. 


Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## karpagam (May 16, 2018)

qazx said:


> Guys i got my grant today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats. Please share ur timelines, points and occupation. Also throw some useful tips n mistakes not to be done during visa lodgement


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

qazx said:


> Guys i got my grant today.
> It was a direct grant.
> Thanks for everyone's help and support.
> I shall be here if anyone needs help of any sort.
> ...


Congrats!

Did you end up listing your partner as your girlfriend on your Form 80?

All the best with any future partner visa application


----------



## qazx (Jul 12, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Congrats!
> 
> Did you end up listing your partner as your girlfriend on your Form 80?
> 
> All the best with any future partner visa application


Thanks Prettyisotonic and for all your help as well  .

Surprisingly i had not uploaded form 80 yet and was given a grant before that. 

Do you think i need to send it to them seperately ? I thought it was a compulsory document. 



Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

qazx said:


> Thanks Prettyisotonic and for all your help as well  .
> 
> Surprisingly i had not uploaded form 80 yet and was given a grant before that.
> 
> ...


Awesome -

No no you don't, your visa has been finalised  

Great early Christmas present!


----------



## qazx (Jul 12, 2018)

Yes truly  , 

But wont me not submitting form 80 be a problem when i apply for a partner visa later ?


PrettyIsotonic said:


> Awesome -
> 
> No no you don't, your visa has been finalised
> 
> Great early Christmas present!


Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

qazx said:


> Guys i got my grant today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Many Congrats!!!
All the best for spouse visa application ahead!!
Plz share your timeline if can??


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

qazx said:


> Yes truly  ,
> 
> But wont me not submitting form 80 be a problem when i apply for a partner visa later ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


No it won't my friend, not as far as I can tell. 

Now there is no way the Department can assess if your future visa application information will be consistent or contradict your 189 Form 80, that's all - and that is not a bad or good thing.


----------



## qazx (Jul 12, 2018)

Ok great , thank you 


PrettyIsotonic said:


> No it won't my friend, not as far as I can tell.
> 
> Now there is no way the Department can assess if your future visa application information will be consistent or contradict your 189 Form 80, that's all - and that is not a bad or good thing.


Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## qazx (Jul 12, 2018)

Thanks  

Invitation - 11th August

Lodged - 25th September 

Grant - 14th December


himsrj said:


> Many Congrats!!!
> All the best for spouse visa application ahead!!
> Plz share your timeline if can??


Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## qazx (Jul 12, 2018)

karpagam said:


> Congrats. Please share ur timelines, points and occupation. Also throw some useful tips n mistakes not to be done during visa lodgement


Thanks karpagam  

Soft Engineer, 75 points

Invitation - 11th August 2018

Lodged - 25th September 2018

Grant - 14th December 2018

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## karpagam (May 16, 2018)

qazx said:


> karpagam said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats. Please share ur timelines, points and occupation. Also throw some useful tips n mistakes not to be done during visa lodgement
> ...


Great..Can u pls clear my doubt whether is it possible to know medical examination results before lodging visa? I have my hapid n my medicals on Monday.. is it possible to know d results and the lodge visa


----------



## kiranAuspr (Dec 14, 2018)

Hi Everyone,

I got ITA on 11th Dec 2018. I need some guidance on one of the issue that im facing.

While uploading document I realized that my wife’s name in birth certificate is not correct and it is a mandatory document in the portal. Her parents gave that name to the corporation office at the time of the birth but never got it changed.

But every other document including passport, drivers license, voters Id, pan card and sslc certificate has the correct name. 

With this below are my questions:

1. Should I get the name in the birth certificate changed?

2. There is a question in 189 visa for which asks “if you are known by a different name”. Should I mark this field as yes ?

3. Should I upload both birth certificates? New n old


I really appreciate if you can help me with this.

Thanks in Advance


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

karpagam said:


> Great..Can u pls clear my doubt whether is it possible to know medical examination results before lodging visa? I have my hapid n my medicals on Monday.. is it possible to know d results and the lodge visa


The results are interpreted by the department only after you have paid the fees
The clinic doctor May share the raw results with you, but you will have to discuss that with him

In NZ , my clinic sent me also the complete test details by email 

Cheers


----------



## harchetan1988 (Dec 15, 2018)

karpagam said:


> Congrats. Please share ur timelines, points and occupation. Also throw some useful tips n mistakes not to be done during visa lodgement


Occupation: Mechanical Engineer

English Exam: PTE-A (88/90/90/88)

EA Application on Fast-track submission: 8th Oct'18
EA Outcome: 31st Oct'18

EOI Application: 31st Oct'18 (Score: 80)
ITA: 11th Nov'18
Visa Lodge: 10th Dec'18

Grant: Awaited


----------



## harchetan1988 (Dec 15, 2018)

kiranAuspr said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I got ITA on 11th Dec 2018. I need some guidance on one of the issue that im facing.
> 
> ...


First of all, Birth certificate is not a mandatory document. It can be sufficed by Passport, National Identity Card, Matriculation certificate, school leaving certificate, etc.

But if you want to upload the Birth Certificate, upload the one with correct maiden name. If the name has changed after marriage, attach marriage certificate.


----------



## harchetan1988 (Dec 15, 2018)

Perfect Information! Kudos!


----------



## karpagam (May 16, 2018)

Hi guys need some help.in visa lodging.

1. What are the documents that need to be notarized
2. Can I submit he same statutory declaration I submitted to acs for employment proof.
3. Does translation docs need notary
4. Is birth certificate a mandatory document or can upload marriage certificate?
5. My brazil pcc s valid ly for 3 months. What happens if it gets expire before co starts enquiring?
6. What are the modes of payment for Visa fees?
TIA


----------



## Peter Louis Nicolas (Oct 16, 2018)

*Hi all,

If my skill assessment is expired before getting invited, what should be done ?*


----------



## Mohammed786 (Apr 11, 2013)

Renew your skilled assessment, but i don't know whether you can update your eoi with renewed skill assessment or will have to submit new eoi with the renewed one. Expert might guide you with updating or submitting new eoi. But one thing is for sure, NEVER submit an eoi with expired skill assessment.



Peter Louis Nicolas said:


> *Hi all,
> 
> If my skill assessment is expired before getting invited, what should be done ?*


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Peter Louis Nicolas said:


> *Hi all,
> 
> If my skill assessment is expired before getting invited, what should be done ?*


Get a valid positive skills assessment. 

Accepting an invite based on an expired skills assessment is almost certainly a guaranteed visa rejection if you decide to lodge as all your documents backing up your EOI claims have to be valid and dated prior to your invitation date. 

You can choose to suspend your EOI, I think.


----------



## rhapsody (Mar 7, 2018)

Hi All,

I have a query on form 80 - Part E International Travel / movements

Have you travelled to any country other than Australia in the last 10 years?

My wife travelled to Australia on a tourist visa two times. Since the question is about countries other than Australia, should this be mentioned ? Also, should I mention the travel to India in between these two visits ?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

rhapsody said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't mention my travel to Australia, but mentioned travel to elsewhere (including from Australia)


----------



## karpagam (May 16, 2018)

karpagam said:


> Hi guys need some help.in visa lodging.
> 
> 1. What are the documents that need to be notarized
> 2. Can I submit he same statutory declaration I submitted to acs for employment proof.
> ...


Someone please clarify these queries


----------



## rhapsody (Mar 7, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> I didn't mention my travel to Australia, but mentioned travel to elsewhere (including from Australia)


Thanks

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

karpagam said:


> Hi guys need some help.in visa lodging.
> 
> 1. What are the documents that need to be notarized
> 2. Can I submit he same statutory declaration I submitted to acs for employment proof.
> ...


1 - If by notarised you mean "certified a true copy" - it is any documents that are in black and white. 

2 - At minimum you need to submit everything you submitted to your skills assessing authority, in addition to other third party evidence. An employment reference letter meeting DHA's requirements is most ideal of course. 

3 - Not if you are uploading good quality colour scans. 

4 - They would be used to evidence different things, e.g. Birth Cert for each applicants identity, and Marriage Cert to as part of the evidence to show a spousal relationship. 

5 - My understanding is PCC's are valid for 12 months from the date of issue, regardless of the date of expiry given by the authority.

6 - See here: https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/help-support/applying-online-or-on-paper/online/how-to-pay


----------



## karpagam (May 16, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> karpagam said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys need some help.in visa lodging.
> ...


----------



## J123 (Aug 11, 2018)

*Forms 80 & 1221*

Hi,

What is the best way to fill forms 80 and 1221. Although these forms have fillable fields the text doesn't align well. For example the date fields are not positioned properly or when providing 2nd email ID it gets displayed on the table border as if it's been stricked out. Can anyone tell if it's better to fill this manually on a printed copy and then scan it?

~J123


----------



## shades (Oct 22, 2018)

*Is statutory declaration sufficient?*

Hi,

I have experience for 8+ years in my current organization.
I had submitted the statutory declaration for ACS assessment and received a positive assessment as well as the 189 invite.
Now for the visa application, is it ok if i submit the same statutory declaration or do i need to submit a roles n responsibilities letter with content similar to the statutory declaration? 
Getting the rnr letter from my current organization maybe tricky and will take time.
I am submitting payslips, tax returns and other relevant documents.
Are there people who got an approval with just a statutory declaration or is it a case the CO always (or in most instances) asks for rnr letter?
If its not mandatory or not usually asked, i am considering skipping it and only submit if asked by the CO. Let me know your thoughts


----------



## alegor (Aug 17, 2018)

shades said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have experience for 8+ years in my current organization.
> I had submitted the statutory declaration for ACS assessment and received a positive assessment as well as the 189 invite.
> ...



Hello,

In my case also company said they won't give RnR letter so I attached the SD. To make your case more stronger provide other documents like Promotion letters, hike letter, salary certificate, PF statements, offer letter, Reference letter, bank statements along with your mentioned documents


----------



## karpagam (May 16, 2018)

Hi all,

Need a help for a friend who also recently filed visa and CO has created hapid for medical examination. My friend identified his blood sugar levels are high 2 months back and started having medications and now the levels are in control. However his hba1c is still 8.5. is it problem, what should he do at this point.. should he follow the medicine and strict diet for a month n take the medical examination by the end of 28 day period co will be giving or should he proceed with medicals and inform physician Bout his condition?
Is hba1c included in list of tests taken? If he says about his medication, will it affects his visa processing or will it delay the grant?


----------



## Kuciwawa (Nov 4, 2018)

*Question about other name*

Dear all,

My actual name only consist of two words e.g. *Kuciwawa Grey*. It is consistent with all other documents: ID, Passport, Transcript, Birth Cert, etc.

However when I apply for Saudi Arabian Visa for pilrgimage, they insisted that I have three-word name and that third name should be my father's name. It then becomes *Kuciwawa Grey Awesome*.

This three-word name ONLY appears in the *second* page of my passport as "additional endorsement note" and in the Saudi Arabia visa. Nowhere else.

My question is: 
- In my visa 189 application, should I state Kuciwawa Grey Awesome as my other name. Or should I tick NO, I dont have any other names?

- Should I include the visa pages on my pasport copy?

I hope someone can help.. much appreciated/


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

karpagam said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Need a help for a friend who also recently filed visa and CO has created hapid for medical examination. My friend identified his blood sugar levels are high 2 months back and started having medications and now the levels are in control. However his hba1c is still 8.5. is it problem, what should he do at this point.. should he follow the medicine and strict diet for a month n take the medical examination by the end of 28 day period co will be giving or should he proceed with medicals and inform physician Bout his condition?
> Is hba1c included in list of tests taken? If he says about his medication, will it affects his visa processing or will it delay the grant?


I doubt high blood sugar would be an issue, unless it is threatening other organs / limbs - you can read the MOD (Medical Officer of the Commonwealth) Advice Pack from 2017 here:

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/foi/files/2018/fa180200861-documents-released.pdf

See Part 2. 

He should definitely take medication and control his diet and lifestyle more broadly though to manage his high blood sugar. 

Also, I would definitely declare any medical diagnosis (e.g. diabetes) and medication taken. 

Being honest beats looking over your back and risking having your visa cancelled for lying to the Department many years down the road (which happens fairly often if you look at AAT decision records that are posted on their website).


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Kuciwawa said:


> Dear all,
> 
> My actual name only consist of two words e.g. *Kuciwawa Grey*. It is consistent with all other documents: ID, Passport, Transcript, Birth Cert, etc.
> 
> ...


What does the question specifically ask? 

If it is whether you have been known by any other names - I would definitely list it, as you have obtained a visa with that name and traveled with it.

Personally I would include the visa page too - so it is clear to the CO in what context you were known by that other name.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

J123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> What is the best way to fill forms 80 and 1221. Although these forms have fillable fields the text doesn't align well. For example the date fields are not positioned properly or when providing 2nd email ID it gets displayed on the table border as if it's been stricked out. Can anyone tell if it's better to fill this manually on a printed copy and then scan it?
> 
> ~J123


I had similar formatting issues and ended up filling it in neatly in my own handwriting.

Once I had exhausted the space in the Additional Info sections for each form, I just attached additional pages typewritten follow the Additional Info section format.


----------



## karpagam (May 16, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> karpagam said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all,
> ...


Great. Thanks a lot.. is there any possible ways to change the answer given for diabetes whie doing my health declarations. He have given no. Or is it ok if he mention the same to get physician alone


----------



## shades (Oct 22, 2018)

*When to do medicals and PCC?*

Hi,

I am lodging the visa post 189 invite this week.
What would be an ideal time to submit the medicals/PCC?
I see a lot of posters here recommending to do it with the initial application itself but that maybe valid previously where the visa grant was coming within 3 - 4 months. With the holiday season upcoming and current processing times close to 8 months, i am planning to delay the medicals/PCC so that i do not get a short entry time frame.
Would love to hear opinions of people especially those who have applied recently or plan to apply soon.


----------



## alegor (Aug 17, 2018)

shades said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am lodging the visa post 189 invite this week.
> What would be an ideal time to submit the medicals/PCC?
> ...


Its upto you mate. If you want your ITA for long time frame then wait for the CO contact. CO will generate the HAP ID and they will ask for the PCC and medicals. But it may also delay your visa application processing time. The grant what you mentioned above 3-4 months is only for direct grants. If you are contacted by CO then add another 90-120 days. Everyone is trying to get DG but we can't predict it.


----------



## shades (Oct 22, 2018)

Hi,

Typically within how many weeks does the CO make a contact for medicals and PCC?


----------



## alegor (Aug 17, 2018)

shades said:


> Hi,
> 
> Typically within how many weeks does the CO make a contact for medicals and PCC?


60-90 days. It may vary


----------



## shades (Oct 22, 2018)

alegor said:


> 60-90 days. It may vary


Thanks for the quick reply.
From your signature, i notice you have submitted the medicals with the application itself on Dec 3.
Can i know the thinking behind your decision?
I am in a dilemma actually.
On one hand want to get it all done and forget about this for a few months whereas on the other hand do not want to be in a rush if the IED date gets too close


----------



## alegor (Aug 17, 2018)

shades said:


> Thanks for the quick reply.
> From your signature, i notice you have submitted the medicals with the application itself on Dec 3.
> Can i know the thinking behind your decision?
> I am in a dilemma actually.
> On one hand want to get it all done and forget about this for a few months whereas on the other hand do not want to be in a rush if the IED date gets too close


Hey bro, stay positive. I did it because I don't want to keep anything pending from my end and I targeted for DG. We can plan up to some extent regarding the timeline but we can't be 100% sure about it. Even if you do medicals and PCC now you will get IED next dec I guess you no need to worry about it. 

You can plan like how much time you need to wrap things here and start your travel to OZ. In my case I kept 3 months of time.


----------



## balaaspire17 (Jun 14, 2018)

Experts,

This is regarding Q34 (Are you currently in Australia?) and Q35 (Have you been to Australia before?) on Form 80.

my work visa got renewed multiple times being onshore and the current visa also renewed and received onshore. 

In this case, 

1. Just wondering what should I mention for arrival date for Q34

2. Since I received multiple work visas onshore, what should I mention for arrival and departure date for each visa.


Please advise. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kuciwawa (Nov 4, 2018)

Thank you, PrettyIsotonic. My questions were exactly the two listed in my post. You have answered them. Thanks.



PrettyIsotonic said:


> What does the question specifically ask?
> 
> If it is whether you have been known by any other names - I would definitely list it, as you have obtained a visa with that name and traveled with it.
> 
> Personally I would include the visa page too - so it is clear to the CO in what context you were known by that other name.


----------



## nitin2611 (Nov 11, 2018)

Hi All,

Couple of queries: 

Firstly, I wanted to clarify on the photo to be uploaded while applying for visa. Read that one should upload the Pic. 

Wanted to ask in what format & specification I need to do so? Can someone kindly help me with that?

Secondly Also wanted to ask on visa fees payment. May be a dumb one. Is credit card or forex card the only way to pay? Can I not pay using the amount in the bank directly? 

Thanks,
Nitin


----------



## chibaba chacho (Jul 25, 2017)

nitin2611 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Couple of queries:
> 
> ...



Hi Nitin,

For your first question, Please have a look at the following link with regards to document/picture formats. I uploaded mine in jpg format.
https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/help-text/eplus/Pages/elp-h1470.aspx

As for your second question, I do not know, maybe others will be able to help. I paid via debit card online


----------



## nitin2611 (Nov 11, 2018)

chibaba chacho said:


> As for your second question, I do not know, maybe others will be able to help. I paid via debit card online




Thanks for your reply chibaba. Since you did with Debit card it would still mean that if I have the money in the bank then it can still work via Debit card. Right? My main query was that.

One more thing - how much extra is charged bcoz mine will be INR. In other words how much buffer we need to have in the account?

Regards,
Nitin


----------



## karpagam (May 16, 2018)

nitin2611 said:


> chibaba chacho said:
> 
> 
> > As for your second question, I do not know, maybe others will be able to help. I paid via debit card online
> ...


U have 1.32% surcharge while doing payment thru debit card. Also u shud call n inform bank in beforehand about doing international transaction. Else bank may think as fraudulent transaction n may cancel it. Have a buffer of atleast 10k for safety


----------



## Sanjiv1985 (Feb 4, 2018)

karpagam said:


> U have 1.32% surcharge while doing payment thru debit card. Also u shud call n inform bank in beforehand about doing international transaction. Else bank may think as fraudulent transaction n may cancel it. Have a buffer of atleast 10k for safety


Best payment method n the cheapest is Amex credit card. I used it after increasing my credit limit. I was charged 3,05,600/- inclusive of everything for me and my spouse. 5630AUD. Total AUD paid was 5708/- including surcharge and currency conversion charges.

Also, you get reward points as well on the transaction. Amex charges just 1% which us 0.32% lesser than debit cards or internet banking.. 

I would suggest to use Amex if your base currency us INR.
Hope this helps.

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## nitin2611 (Nov 11, 2018)

karpagam said:


> U have 1.32% surcharge while doing payment thru debit card. Also u shud call n inform bank in beforehand about doing international transaction. Else bank may think as fraudulent transaction n may cancel it. Have a buffer of atleast 10k for safety




Thanks a lot for the info n the tip of informing the bank.


----------



## nitin2611 (Nov 11, 2018)

Sanjiv1985 said:


> Best payment method n the cheapest is Amex credit card. I used it after increasing my credit limit. I was charged 3,05,600/- inclusive of everything for me and my spouse. 5630AUD. Total AUD paid was 5708/- including surcharge and currency conversion charges.
> 
> Also, you get reward points as well on the transaction. Amex charges just 1% which us 0.32% lesser than debit cards or internet banking..
> 
> ...




Hi Sanjiv 

Yes helps indeed. Thanks for the info. Is 1% including surcharge n conversion charges? 

Unfortunately I don't have Amex card. I would need to check other CC charges.

Any further query is if we can make the payment by more than 1 card (if the limit is not that high for 1 card)?

Regards 
Nitin


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

nitin2611 said:


> Hi Sanjiv
> 
> Yes helps indeed. Thanks for the info. Is 1% including surcharge n conversion charges?
> 
> ...


You cannot make payment in parts.
It’s a single shot

Cheers


----------



## nitin2611 (Nov 11, 2018)

NB said:


> You cannot make payment in parts.
> 
> It’s a single shot
> 
> ...



OK. Thanks for the info NB


----------



## udhaya.aranoli (Apr 4, 2017)

Hi Guys,

I have almost completed my 189
application. I am stuck on the question "Employment in Nominated occupation". I got the invite as a Civil engineer with 70 points (Age:30, English:20, Bachelor's:15 and Australian Study requirement : 5)

I did not claim points for work experience since I had enough points and did not want to take any chances with the documents that the CO may or may not ask later.

I have 3 years of overseas experience and less than a year of Australian work experience. My question is do I need to select 'Yes' in the 'Employment in the nominated occupation section' ? Or 'No' ? If I do select Yes and choose the appropriate years of experience, I'm asked to provide evidence of employment for both Overseas and Australian work experience.

Has anyone faced this simialt situation who had enough experience but didn't claim points ? Please help , I'm breaking my head over this.

I would greatly appreciate some insight on this.

Thanks in advance guys.


----------



## Fanta1 (Dec 19, 2018)

udhaya.aranoli said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have almost completed my 189
> application. I am stuck on the question "Employment in Nominated occupation". I got the invite as a Civil engineer with 70 points (Age:30, English:20, Bachelor's:15 and Australian Study requirement : 5)
> ...


I am facing the same problem. I think I selected yes, even I dont claim points from work experience. Now in logging process, it requires me to provide evidence about oversea work experience, which I dont have. Some people say just explain I dont claim points from those. I am not sure its the right way, and can it get through. Waiting for more advice from experts...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

udhaya.aranoli said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have almost completed my 189
> application. I am stuck on the question "Employment in Nominated occupation". I got the invite as a Civil engineer with 70 points (Age:30, English:20, Bachelor's:15 and Australian Study requirement : 5)
> ...


As you do not want to claim points for experience, you can write NO in the question 

However you have to give the complete details of the experience in form 80/1221

Cheers


----------



## Fanta1 (Dec 19, 2018)

NB said:


> As you do not want to claim points for experience, you can write NO in the question
> 
> 
> 
> ...




This may be a good solution. I selected "no" at the beginning. However, when filling form 80, i found work is actually the related occupation, and came back to change to "yes". Now I am suffering.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## udhaya.aranoli (Apr 4, 2017)

Thanks for the reply. I just had this thought, I hope someone provides some insight into this too.

The previous question employment history asked specifically "are you claiming points for this position" where I selected 'No' . Now I understand, this is to distinguish the appropriate jobs and periods I claim points for. And in the next question " Employment in the Nominated occupation" could be for claiming appropriate points for years (3 years, 5 years etc.) And my understanding is that this has to match with the previous answer in the 'Employment history' question.

I think I'm going to select 'No' but try to upload all the relevant work experience docs with the skill assessment section.

Can anyone shed some light with their experience. ? Please.


----------



## chibaba chacho (Jul 25, 2017)

Hi Everyone,

A day before my birthday, DHA has decided to give me an early birthday present by giving me a direct grant. Thank you to all of you who directly or indirectly assisted me on this journey. My timeline is as below.


----------



## karpagam (May 16, 2018)

chibaba chacho said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> A day before my birthday, DHA has decided to give me an early birthday present by giving me a direct grant. Thank you to all of you who directly or indirectly assisted me on this journey. My timeline is as below.


Wow congrats. Please share ur timelines and the exact documents u have provided for work experience.and education pls.. would be helpful for many to lodge without anytjing missed out


----------



## nitin2611 (Nov 11, 2018)

chibaba chacho said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> A day before my birthday, DHA has decided to give me an early birthday present by giving me a direct grant. Thank you to all of you who directly or indirectly assisted me on this journey. My timeline is as below.


Many congratulations chibaba!!


----------



## nitin2611 (Nov 11, 2018)

Hi All,

Some queries while filling the online 17 page form (in the Immi Account):


For the child I have added, there is 3 sub questions:


*Is this child in the primary applicant's care and legal custody*? - I chose *YES* for this as the child is living with us.



*Does any other person have custodial, access or guardianship rights to this child?* - Do I need to chose YES and provide Wife's name being the mother OR this is for non-parents? Kindly advice.

A related query is that *do we need to provide Form 1229* (Consent to grant an Australian visa to a child under the age of 18 years)? But in the form it says the following as well

*Who should use this form?*
Where children under 18 years of age intend to travel to Australia,
their non-accompanying parent(s) or person(s) with parental
responsibility (anyone who can lawfully determine where the
child/children is/are to live) may be required to sign a consent
form to give permission for the child/children to be granted an
Australian visa for the purpose of travel to stay temporarily or
permanently in Australia. ​Not able to understand if we BOTH parents need to sign the form per child or NOT as we would be travelling with the Kid(s) and if this is only to be filled by non-parental persons? Kindly share your experiences.


 *Are there any legal impediments to this child's travel? *- I chose *NO* as there are None.




2. Then there is other question i.e. Does the applicant have any members of their family unit not travelling to Australia who are not Australian citizens or Australian permanent residents?​
*Query:* Do we need to provide Parents and Siblings details here? I guess they are NOT in the definition of the family (which would include only Partners and Children). Can someone clarify please?​

Thanks,
Nitin


----------



## nitin2611 (Nov 11, 2018)

*1 more follow up query* : Does the option to load document come ONLY after visa fees payment? I thought it is possible to upload docs earlier as well. But i wasn't able to locate it. 

Or is it that it comes once I Submit the form (but before i pay the fees)?

Regards,
Nitin


----------



## Fanta1 (Dec 19, 2018)

chibaba chacho said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> 
> 
> A day before my birthday, DHA has decided to give me an early birthday present by giving me a direct grant. Thank you to all of you who directly or indirectly assisted me on this journey. My timeline is as below.




Great news! Congrats chibaba!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Fanta1 (Dec 19, 2018)

NB said:


> As you do not want to claim points for experience, you can write NO in the question
> 
> However you have to give the complete details of the experience in form 80/1221
> 
> Cheers


Hi NB, 

Can you please help with my case: 

+ I do not claim points for experience, and the Skill Assessment was done only based on projects at Uni. 

+ However I mistakenly selected "yes" for the "Related occupation" regarding 2.5 years oversea working experience (since I was working as Electrical Engineer for that company from 2009-2012). 

Now in the logging process it is asking to provide evidence about work experience, which I do not have. 

I am wondering if I just explain "I do not claim points for work experience" is safe and good enough?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## pcdfrost (Sep 30, 2018)

nitin2611 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Some queries while filling the online 17 page form (in the Immi Account):
> 
> ...


2. No, as you stated they do not form part of your Family Unit


----------



## nitin2611 (Nov 11, 2018)

pcdfrost said:


> 2. No, as you stated they do not form part of your Family Unit




Thanks Pcd.

Requesting everyone to share their opinion on my queries in the post above. I need help to complete the form.


----------



## alegor (Aug 17, 2018)

nitin2611 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Some queries while filling the online 17 page form (in the Immi Account):
> 
> ...


Please see my answers in red


----------



## alegor (Aug 17, 2018)

nitin2611 said:


> *1 more follow up query* : Does the option to load document come ONLY after visa fees payment? I thought it is possible to upload docs earlier as well. But i wasn't able to locate it.
> 
> Or is it that it comes once I Submit the form (but before i pay the fees)?
> 
> ...


You can upload before lodge itself, check after 17th page (after review)


----------



## shades (Oct 22, 2018)

nitin2611 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Some queries while filling the online 17 page form (in the Immi Account):
> 
> ...


Sorry to confuse you but my agent filled the answer as Yes and not No as suggested by the previous poster (In Red inline). If both you and your wife are applying together, the answer may not matter.


----------



## nitin2611 (Nov 11, 2018)

alegor said:


> Please see my answers in red




Thanks a lot Alegor for your reply


----------



## snitu13 (Sep 3, 2018)

Can anyone please update the links or send new links.. I cannot find* complete list of documents required for VISA* on new website https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au

TIA
Neetu


----------



## Sharmak (Oct 9, 2017)

Hi friends I read through the process how to proceed after reading I have below two questions can you pls advise.

I am an indian staying in UAE since a year as my husband is here and when I resigned from my indian IT company they wanted me to continue from home but I have no written letter of that it was a discussion. am paid in indian account I pay taxes file income tax in India but work from home in UAE .So there is no issue right. Like staying in UAE and working from home for India. 

Question 2 is for spouse documents education certificate. His10 and 12 is hindi medium but as we need 5 year proof can I submit his 4 year engg and 1 year mba certificate. Pls advise.


----------



## alegor (Aug 17, 2018)

shades said:


> Sorry to confuse you but my agent filled the answer as Yes and not No as suggested by the previous poster (In Red inline). If both you and your wife are applying together, the answer may not matter.


Are you 100% sure? as far I know, custodial access or guardianship typically occurs when the parents have separated, or one/both of the parents are no longer alive, or for some such reason, the court would have granted custody/guardianship of the child for the purpose of caring in such cases when the parent(s) are unable to do so. If that is not the case, then "No" would be the answer.

Correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## nitin2611 (Nov 11, 2018)

Hi All,

While going through the Attachments details in the link:

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/help-text/eplus/Pages/elp-h1075.aspx

I found a mention about *Identity Declaration Form 1195* (please refer attached image). Is this also to be uploaded? Never heard anyone mention this so far. Or do i misunderstand something?

Regards,
Nitin


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

nitin2611 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> While going through the Attachments details in the link:
> 
> ...


That Link clearly shows that form is used for citizenship applications only

Relax

Cheers


----------



## nitin2611 (Nov 11, 2018)

NB said:


> That Link clearly shows that form is used for citizenship applications only
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks NB. I missed the citizenship applications differentiation.


----------



## Sharmak (Oct 9, 2017)

Experts I have a query about 189 visa medicals, there is a process to do medicals before or after submitting the visa application. Suppose I pay the visa fee and do medical and any unexpected outcome will I get a refund. And is it ok to do the examination before hand will it impact.


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

Sharmak said:


> Experts I have a query about 189 visa medicals, there is a process to do medicals before or after submitting the visa application. Suppose I pay the visa fee and do medical and any unexpected outcome will I get a refund. And is it ok to do the examination before hand will it impact.


Refund of VISA fees you mean?


----------



## Sharmak (Oct 9, 2017)

I mean we get a Hap I'd only after paying the visa amount 3755 AUD right. So will I get back the 3755. Or how about I generate my own hap if even before paying the fee.


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

Sharmak said:


> I mean we get a Hap I'd only after paying the visa amount 3755 AUD right. So will I get back the 3755. Or how about I generate my own hap if even before paying the fee.


You can generate the HAP IDs before lodging by using the My health declarations in your immi account and is recommended to have medicals done before lodging VISA.


----------



## Sharmak (Oct 9, 2017)

Ok thank you for your help, so will hit apply visa generate create immigration account and then go to health section first and finish the health examination and then fill the immiaccount pages and wait for health clearence before submitting and paying right ?? How many days will it take to get the health assessment complete as we only will have 60 days time for the process.


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

Sharmak said:


> Ok thank you for your help, so will hit apply visa generate create immigration account and then go to health section first and finish the health examination and then fill the immiaccount pages and wait for health clearence before submitting and paying right ?? How many days will it take to get the health assessment complete as we only will have 60 days time for the process.


Doesn't take more than 3-5 days for the Medicals to reflect, it there are no additional tests required.


----------



## nitin2611 (Nov 11, 2018)

Sharmak said:


> Ok thank you for your help, so will hit apply visa generate create immigration account and then go to health section first and finish the health examination and then fill the immiaccount pages and wait for health clearence before submitting and paying right ?? How many days will it take to get the health assessment complete as we only will have 60 days time for the process.


Hi Sharmak,

I did the medical before the visa. Am not sure if you have the option of going into VISA form and generating the HAP ID from there before submitting the form. 

The option I used is the following:

- Independently login to your immi account.
- There under select new application --> Health--> My Health Declaration
- Fill the form & submit. Then you can generate your HAP IDs.
- You can use these HAP IDs to get your medical tests done.
- Later when you fill the VISA form, there you have a question which asks you if you have done medical within the last 12 months. There you choose YES and provide the HAP IDs. *This way your VISA will be linked to the Medical HAP IDs.*

You can refer the link: https://www.am22tech.com/generate-hap-id-for-medical-before-submitting-visa-application/

Regarding the time it takes, it all depends. I have heard as early as 2 days. In my case it was uploaded in 7-8 days.

Regards,
Nitin


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Sharmak said:


> Ok thank you for your help, so will hit apply visa generate create immigration account and then go to health section first and finish the health examination and then fill the immiaccount pages and wait for health clearence before submitting and paying right ?? How many days will it take to get the health assessment complete as we only will have 60 days time for the process.


Your test results will be analysed only after you have paid the visa fees

They will just reflect on the dashboard as received 

You will have to pay the visa fees and upload all documents to get the ball rolling
Nothing actually moves till you pay the visa fees

Cheers


----------



## Sharmak (Oct 9, 2017)

Thank you for your response.
, This means no matter I wait for ITA or do health checks in advance things would move only once payment is done. So better I wait for ITA.


----------



## nitin2611 (Nov 11, 2018)

Hi All,

In continuation with one of my previous post on the payment options we have, I checked on with my bank.

As far as payment with Credit Card (CC) is concerned they mentioned 2% is fees and on that 2%, 18% is the GST charges. This amount increases to 3.5% and 18% GST charges on that DEBIT cards.

I also checked on FOREX card option. The person told me the following:

- I need to get the card. There is some nominal Rs. 500/- or so fees for that.
- Next I can upload the amount from my bank account with how much ever amount I want. There is a very nominal fees for that (don't know exactly).
- Then I can use that Forex card just like any CC and there is NO further charge.

I wanted to ask is it as described above and If so, really there are no other charges on using Forex? I wonder because the difference with that 2% also is significant.

*Can someone kindly share their experience of paying via FOREX?*

Thanks,
Nitin


----------



## Sanjiv1985 (Feb 4, 2018)

nitin2611 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's a surcharge that is charged by the merchant, that is in this case the govt. which is 2%.
This excluded your bank charges that you mentioned.

Ideally, bank charges for any foreign ccy txn is totally 4.14% which includes 3.5% ccy conversion chgs n GST on the 3.5%.

Apart from this, merchant will charge as per his or her conditions, like 1.32% for Credit Card by Aus Govt.

Best would be increasing credit card limit and paying it off, rather than buy forex card, loading it and getting surprises later, IMO.


Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## nitin2611 (Nov 11, 2018)

Sanjiv1985 said:


> It's a surcharge that is charged by the merchant, that is in this case the govt. which is 2%.
> This excluded your bank charges that you mentioned.
> 
> Ideally, bank charges for any foreign ccy txn is totally 4.14% which includes 3.5% ccy conversion chgs n GST on the 3.5%.
> ...




Thanks a lot Sanjiv for your quick reply. CC is surely the fall back option.

Just that read here that some people go the forex way an it turned out much cheaper. 

Hence hoping if someone has first hand experience may be will get to know the complete picture

Regards 
Nitin


----------



## nitin2611 (Nov 11, 2018)

Hi All,

I am (hopefully) in the final stages of submitting my application. Hence quite a few queries that I have where I need your help. 

*I started uploading some of the documents and the queries are in this regards. *

Just comparing with some of the uploading sections we had earlier (by refering to existing videos on youtube):

1. Earlier, as I know, there was a section '*Identity, Evidence Of*' where one would upload ID like Aadhaar. Is it not available any more? Where should I upload then ID like Aadhaar?

2. I am claiming points for spouse. I see that within *my name group* itself there is a section '*Partner Skills, Evidence Of*'. Here I see the option to upload PTE Score/ Skill Assessment. Anything else I should attach here?

3. However, strangely there is no *Work Experience *section under my spouse name. I do need to provide her experience proof. Isn't it? Where should i do that?

4. On same lines, Under the group for my kid, I see a section '*Member of Family Unit, Evidence Of*'. Here what should upload. Birth certificate & Passport of my kid again that shows the father/mother name again? 

So far these queries. Kindly share your thoughts. I might still have some further queries. Will post on the same soon.

Thanks,
Nitin


----------



## Sanjiv1985 (Feb 4, 2018)

nitin2611 said:


> Thanks a lot Sanjiv for your quick reply. CC is surely the fall back option.
> 
> Just that read here that some people go the forex way an it turned out much cheaper.
> 
> ...


Hi Nitin, 

Just be sure to know all the charges involved if you are gonna do the hard work of getting the Forex Card in the 1st place.

Good Luck! 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## nitin2611 (Nov 11, 2018)

Sanjiv1985 said:


> Hi Nitin,
> 
> Just be sure to know all the charges involved if you are gonna do the hard work of getting the Forex Card in the 1st place.
> 
> ...




Yups. That's the intent of asking everyone here. Else will fall back to CC.

Hope someone can share first hand experience with Forex though....


----------



## Malikkk (Dec 22, 2018)

Hi everyone I just got my 79 each in pte and updated my EOI on 85 points for 189 as a general accountant and hopefully am gonna receive invitation on 11th of January...
I have already applied for the 485 subsequent dependent entrant visa on 28th of November because my TR got expired on 10th of December and my wife got TR until June 2019. Right now am on briging visa and waiting for the decision and hopefully am gonna receive the invitation before that visa decision...
Now my question is that when I will lodge application for 189 visa they will grant me a new briging visa but what will happen with the current briging visa?
Your expert advice will be really appreciated...


----------



## nitin2611 (Nov 11, 2018)

nitin2611 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Requesting some advice here.

Regards,
Nitin


----------



## sakmoh (Apr 2, 2018)

*Partners occupation details in the VISA form*

Dear Sultan,

While filling the VISA application form. I am stuck at some places which are as follows:

1. My Partner has been into his own business. Previously he has worked with 2 organisations but does not have the employment proof. We are claiming points for partner skills and he has got his educational skills assessed by CPA with a positive outcome. Should we write NO in the section which asks about his employment or should we write yes. Will we have to support the claim if we say yes ?

2. One of the section is previous countries of residence. We have been on vacations to 3-4 countries. Do we have mention these here ?

Please help me these questions. 

Thanks


----------



## AGupta (Oct 11, 2018)

Hi All

Few queries on how to mention Education (10th, 12th) in the Visa Application although I guess they wouldn't matter much as the education points are claimed from tertiary edu onward only.

1) My 10th DMC is stated as Matriculation Education Exam, whereas in Australia and many other states in India even, it is being treated as Secondary Education. How should I represent it while filing VISA app? On EOI, I mentioned it as Secondary- now I am in doubt whether I should continue specifying it as Secondary in VISA app also and then provide a covering doc specifying that Matriculation and Secondary is same and can be used vice versa. I hope the CO would already be understanding it as there must have been many such cases already. Can someone please shed light on it?

2) For 12th, I mentioned it as Higher Secondary in EOI, however now I note it should be mentioned as Senior Secondary instead. Do I need to provide some statement or covering doc specifying it so that CO understands. 

Many thanks in advance


----------



## alegor (Aug 17, 2018)

nitin2611 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am (hopefully) in the final stages of submitting my application. Hence quite a few queries that I have where I need your help.
> 
> ...


Answers in red


----------



## shivalidhawan83 (Sep 20, 2017)

Hi, 
Before I click on EOI submit button I have a few clarification questions, if you could please answer those.
A)	Family Members
1)	Are there any family members the client would like to include in a future application?
I have selected no for this above quesiton
2)	Would the client be accompanied by the client's partner in a future application?*
I have selected no for this question as of now. however I am single, If I get married in future then should I put a yes here?


B)	Preferred locations within Australia
1)	Would the client be prepared to live outside an Australian capital city?*
If I select no – will there be any problem?
C)	English language
1)	If I have given two assessments one in august and other in October however I am putting score for the august one – is that okay?
2)	Is the Test reference number same as registration id? I don’t see a reference number separately anywhere on the report? 

D)	Education History
1)	I have selected my Qualification category as Bachelors of Degree (Other) as I have done it in commerce – B.Com Pass ( the other option was Bachelor Degree in Science, business or Arts) I selected other because commerce not listed in this one – is that okay?
2)	Start and end date of graduation should be accurate? Where do I take that from I just took 01st april 2000 to 01st april 2003 – is that correct approach?


----------



## nitin2611 (Nov 11, 2018)

alegor said:


> Answers in red


Thanks a lot alegor once again


----------



## nitin2611 (Nov 11, 2018)

shivalidhawan83 said:


> Hi,
> Before I click on EOI submit button I have a few clarification questions, if you could please answer those.
> A)	Family Members
> 1)	Are there any family members the client would like to include in a future application?
> ...





Answers for few of your queries highlighted above.


----------



## nitin2611 (Nov 11, 2018)

Hi All,

It seems there are quite some changes in the way the docs are to be uploaded. Isn't it?

1. I see that for spouse there is no longer any *Qualification* and *WorkExperience* sections. 

So I see no option but to load these documents under the SPOUSE section of documents in _*Skill Assessments --> Others category*_ (sets of docs for above) OR put it in my name group --> Partner Skills. 

Is that how you are doing? 

2. Also for spouse group I see 2 sections

*Member of Family Unit, Evidence Of *AND
* Relationship - Spouse*

I see essentially the SAME docs would need to be uploaded TWICE (repeated under each of the section). Is it so or do I misunderstand something?

3. I hope that even post application submission of the application and payment of visa fees, I can still upload more documents? I am wanting to submit the application but few of the docs are still taking some time. Hence asking. 

Can someone confirm based on recent experience?

Thanks,
Nitin


----------



## nitin2611 (Nov 11, 2018)

One more query:

I am *not able to trace my marriage certificate*. Isn't names in each other's Passport a substantial proof enough? Along with National ID, Marriage ceremony pics and also some travel tickets? Plus the fact that we have names in Kid's passport as well.

I know the more the proofs the better but unfortunately unable to get the Marriage certificate for now.

Has anyone faced this situation (of not attaching marriage certificate) and *had a CO coming back specifically asking for Marriage certificate despite some of the above proofs?*

Regards,
Nitin


----------



## luvjd (Aug 10, 2017)

nitin2611 said:


> One more query:
> 
> I am *not able to trace my marriage certificate*. Isn't names in each other's Passport a substantial proof enough? Along with National ID, Marriage ceremony pics and also some travel tickets? Plus the fact that we have names in Kid's passport as well.
> 
> ...


In all probability, the CO will come back asking for the marriage certificate, in which case you will have no option but to produce the certificate. Instead of playing with your fortunes, better get it ready. Even if you lost it, the registration office maintains the records and you will not have any problem applying for a new certificate or duplicate from the same office.
AFAIK, names in the passport are not enough to prove the marriage.


----------



## AGupta (Oct 11, 2018)

Hi Guys

Quick Query - Under which head do we upload the RnR Letter received from Employer (Is it Work Reference or Letter/Statement from Employer) ?

and PF Statement - Not sure if it has to be under Tax document or Others ? Can anyone please clarify?

Thank you


----------



## AGupta (Oct 11, 2018)

Hi Folks

Thanks for your wonderful inputs.

What all documents can be provided as evidence of 

Are following documents enough
1) Custody of Kids - Birth Certificate, Passport
2) Member of Family Unit - Medical Insurance fine where all the family members are listed and Passport
3) Spouse, de facto - Marriage Certificate, Lease Agreement Copy

Many thanks in advance


----------



## Sharmak (Oct 9, 2017)

Hi, I have read through lot of posts all mention that PCC is valid for 1 year, but here in UAE PCC is valid for 3 months and also the India PCC taken from UAE is valid for 3 months, how do I handle this. Any from from UAE who has successfully gone through this step and got a grant pls advise.


----------



## alegor (Aug 17, 2018)

nitin2611 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> It seems there are quite some changes in the way the docs are to be uploaded. Isn't it?
> 
> ...


Answers in red


----------



## alegor (Aug 17, 2018)

AGupta said:


> Hi Folks
> 
> Thanks for your wonderful inputs.
> 
> ...


This will suffice.


----------



## alegor (Aug 17, 2018)

AGupta said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Quick Query - Under which head do we upload the RnR Letter received from Employer (Is it Work Reference or Letter/Statement from Employer) ?
> 
> ...



RnR under work reference
PF - Others but in description I mentioned it is Provident fund


----------



## alegor (Aug 17, 2018)

nitin2611 said:


> One more query:
> 
> I am *not able to trace my marriage certificate*. Isn't names in each other's Passport a substantial proof enough? Along with National ID, Marriage ceremony pics and also some travel tickets? Plus the fact that we have names in Kid's passport as well.
> 
> ...


Marriage certificate is must. Please apply for it and upload it before CO asks for it


----------



## AGupta (Oct 11, 2018)

In continuation to it, I have anotehr query

I had been to USA earlier too on business visit for 1 and half month. As per the discussion below, I have mentioned all such visits/transfers inside and outside India in Form 80. Now the query is, do I need to mention this Business Visit in Actual Visa Application too under "Employment History"? 
The employer then was my Org's offshore entity only, it had not changed to America's entity since it was a business visit. I don't have any issues in mentioning this visit too in Visa App but my concern is that the RnR letter received from HR doesn't have any reference to these short visits to different locations within India and outside India for obvious reasons. it just has the reference to current assignment which is a long term assignment and various designations I held in India.
As of now, I have replicated Visa App details per the details mentioned in my HR RnR letter. And the details of all intermediate short visits to USA and actual transfer within India and USA are mentioned in detail in Form 80.
Is this is the right way, hope Not mentioning short visits in Employment History in Visa App But in Form 80 won't create confusion with CO.

Thanks for your suggestions as always



PrettyIsotonic said:


> You can always use Part T to explain that this address is your then-current work clients city / state. And similarly in the employment address part, explain that this is your company's address, but not the location where you were working at the time, which was your then-current work clients city / state.
> 
> Basically, yes I would mention both addresses - with an explanation


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

AGupta said:


> In continuation to it, I have anotehr query
> 
> I had been to USA earlier too on business visit for 1 and half month. As per the discussion below, I have mentioned all such visits/transfers inside and outside India in Form 80. Now the query is, do I need to mention this Business Visit in Actual Visa Application too under "Employment History"?
> The employer then was my Org's offshore entity only, it had not changed to America's entity since it was a business visit. I don't have any issues in mentioning this visit too in Visa App but my concern is that the RnR letter received from HR doesn't have any reference to these short visits to different locations within India and outside India for obvious reasons. it just has the reference to current assignment which is a long term assignment and various designations I held in India.
> ...


What was the approximate duration of each individual visit ?

Recheck if you travelled on business visas only ?

Cheers


----------



## AGupta (Oct 11, 2018)

Approx 1 and half month. Yes the visit i am talking of here was business visit on Business Visa only to USA..

there was 1 visit to UK on work permit (for UK then perhaps you could work permit only) but it was again for 1.5 month only, that too 10+ years ago for which I am not claiming points.



NB said:


> What was the approximate duration of each individual visit ?
> 
> Recheck if you travelled on business visas only ?
> 
> Cheers


----------



## nitin2611 (Nov 11, 2018)

alegor said:


> Answers in red


Thanks a lot alegor!!


----------



## nitin2611 (Nov 11, 2018)

alegor said:


> Marriage certificate is must. Please apply for it and upload it before CO asks for it


Hi Alegor,

Ok thanks. Will check what to do.

1 follow up query: *Where can i see the list of so called MANDATORY documents? *Is it mentioned somewhere? If so, can you share the link. Just that i don't end up NOT uploading something that is mandatory.

Regards,
Nitin


----------



## nitin2611 (Nov 11, 2018)

*Form 1221 queries*

Hi All,

Have 3 queries in Form 1221. Need your inputs


1. *What is meant by Q3 - Name in your own language or script (if available)?* I guess this is for e.g. Chinese/ Mandarin where there is different name itself? For something like 'Hindi' this would not relevant right? Am I correct? If so, should I write NA or leave it blank?

2. *What really is supposed to be filled for Part N*

Q43: Give details of how you intend to use the knowledge/skills/research obtained once you depart Australia -- *Is this really relevant for Visa 189*?

Q44: Are there any other details you would like taken into consideration? -- *What kind of Info one is supposed to fill here?*


3. In general, *if a Question is not relevant or if I have no answer for that (like the examples below) what should I do* - Leave it Blank or Right something like 'Not yet known'?

Example

Q2: Other names you are known by
Q12: Your proposed residential address in Australia (if known)
Q18: If you are outside Australia, give details of intendent travel -- I don't know this yet.
Q19: Intended date of departure
Q20: Give details of any intended stopovers on your way to Australia
Q21: Give details of any proposed onward locations after your departure from Australia​
Regards,
Nitin


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

nitin2611 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Have 3 queries in Form 1221. Need your inputs
> 
> ...


1. NA
43. NA ( it’s for students)
44. If you want any points to be brought to the notice of the department, you can write here
Most applicants write na

3. Write na. Never leave a question blank

Cheers


----------



## sakmoh (Apr 2, 2018)

While filling the VISA application form. I am stuck at some places which are as follows:

1. My Partner has been into his own business. Previously he has worked with 2 organisations but does not have the employment proof. We are claiming points for partner skills and he has got his educational skills assessed by CPA with a positive outcome. Should we write NO in the section which asks about his employment or should we write yes. Will we have to support the claim if we say yes ?

2. One of the section is previous countries of residence. We have been on vacations to 3-4 countries. Do we have mention these here ?

Please help me these questions. 

Thanks


----------



## AGupta (Oct 11, 2018)

Hi NB, Is it fine not to mention these small visits in Employment History section on Visa Application but provide all the details in Form 80. I want to keep Employment History section similar to the letter I received from HR



AGupta said:


> Approx 1 and half month. Yes the visit i am talking of here was business visit on Business Visa only to USA..
> 
> there was 1 visit to UK on work permit (for UK then perhaps you could work permit only) but it was again for 1.5 month only, that too 10+ years ago for which I am not claiming points.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

AGupta said:


> Hi NB, Is it fine not to mention these small visits in Employment History section on Visa Application but provide all the details in Form 80. I want to keep Employment History section similar to the letter I received from HR


Business visit need not be mentioned in the application but any stay on work permit has to be reflected in the application irrespective of whether the hr letter mentions it or not

Everything of course has to be again reflected in the form 80

Cheers


----------



## AGupta (Oct 11, 2018)

Great.. thanks mate

Appreciate your response




NB said:


> Business visit need not be mentioned in the application but any stay on work permit has to be reflected in the application irrespective of whether the hr letter mentions it or not
> 
> Everything of course has to be again reflected in the form 80
> 
> Cheers


----------



## nitin2611 (Nov 11, 2018)

Hi All,

2 very particular queries for Form 80

Q22 : Why are you travelling to Australia? 

Is a simple answer stating ' I am travelling to live and work there' enough? Or do we have to put any sophisticated/ polished answer  (if so, really wonder what to put)​
Q35 : This is specifically to Australian Visa history.

I travelled once to Australia. Here in Q35 it asks details and in particular asks *'ARRIVAL DATE' / 'DEPARTURE DATE'*

I noticed that the terminology here is quite different. In the Q18 which asks about International travel other than australia it asks '*DATE FROM/ DATE TO*'

Now for my case ofcourse i started on (lets say) 1st feb from India. And landed in Australia on 2nd Feb morning. So the question here is

Do I mention the Arrival Date as 2nd Feb OR 
Do I mention the Arrival Date as start of my travel i.e. 1st Feb

I feel here they specifically asked Arrival Date as they have the option to cross verify. Hence since my passport would be stamped for 2nd Feb, I should mention 2nd Feb.

Any thoughts on people who have filled for Australia travel?​
Regards,
Nitin


----------



## Priamm18 (Dec 27, 2018)

Hello friends,

Working for ABC consulting company (full time) at client XYZ. My employer is not willing to provide refernce letter with roles and responsibilities and I don’t know any other employees from my company ABC whom I can request statutory declaration. Can I ask my colleagues/ supervisor at Client XYZ for the statutory declaration. Is it acceptable by ACS and DIBP?

Please advice.

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Priamm18 said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> Working for ABC consulting company (full time) at client XYZ. My employer is not willing to provide refernce letter with roles and responsibilities and I don’t know any other employees from my company ABC whom I can request statutory declaration. Can I ask my colleagues/ supervisor at Client XYZ for the statutory declaration. Is it acceptable by ACS and DIBP?
> 
> ...


Nope

It has to be from the company which is paying you

Cheers


----------



## svj (Nov 22, 2018)

*Documents required for 189 medicals*

Hello! 

Can someone please tell me about the list of documents I should be carrying while going for the 189 medical tests in India?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

svj said:


> Hello!
> 
> Can someone please tell me about the list of documents I should be carrying while going for the 189 medical tests in India?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Just your passport and print out of the hap I’d 

Carry some photos, but I think that’s not required as they generally click you through the software 

If you have any medical history, carry those documents with you 

Cheers


----------



## nitin2611 (Nov 11, 2018)

svj said:


> Hello!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Carry the HAPID letter print outs plus original passport. Also 2 passport photo each.

If you have kids carry their birth certificates n vaccination schedule just incase asked.

Keep photo copies of whatever originals you are carrying.


----------



## nitin2611 (Nov 11, 2018)

nitin2611 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Can some one please advice?


----------



## svj (Nov 22, 2018)

nitin2611 said:


> Carry the HAPID letter print outs plus original passport. Also 2 passport photo each.
> 
> If you have kids carry their birth certificates n vaccination schedule just incase asked.
> 
> Keep photo copies of whatever originals you are carrying.


Thanks a lot for the info.


----------



## svj (Nov 22, 2018)

Thanks a lot for the info.


----------



## svj (Nov 22, 2018)

NB said:


> Just your passport and print out of the hap I’d
> 
> Carry some photos, but I think that’s not required as they generally click you through the software
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot for the info.


----------



## luvjd (Aug 10, 2017)

nitin2611 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 2 very particular queries for Form 80
> 
> ...


1. Just one line answer you mentioned is enough.
2. For both questions(18 and 35), the answer should be "the date when you landed in a country and the date when you departed from that country".


----------



## AGupta (Oct 11, 2018)

Hi Folks,

A quick query on Birth Certificate

In USA, the consulate can issue the Birth Certificate based on the information in Indian passport and other proofs such as Educational docs, Indian Dri License etc.
My query - is it fine to get a Birth certificate from USA Consulate, I hope it should be good as Indian Consulate too is a valid authority however, would like to have it confirmed from someone's first hand experience who went through this process with no objection from CO.

Or is it mandatory to have it done from your local Birth and Death Registering authority in India?

Any suggestions please


----------



## nitin2611 (Nov 11, 2018)

luvjd said:


> 1. Just one line answer you mentioned is enough.
> 
> 2. For both questions(18 and 35), the answer should be "the date when you landed in a country and the date when you departed from that country".




Thanks luvjd...will adapt...


----------



## nitin2611 (Nov 11, 2018)

Hi All 

1. Form 80 now has a specific section where we can upload.

What is the recommended place to upload Form 1221?

2. Also is there any formal list of MANDATORY Docs mentioned somewhere?

Regards 
Nitin


----------



## alegor (Aug 17, 2018)

AGupta said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> A quick query on Birth Certificate
> 
> ...


Not sure about it but for my son I downloaded the Birth Certificate from the Govt site. Check whether you can download if you have registered it


----------



## alegor (Aug 17, 2018)

nitin2611 said:


> Hi All
> 
> 1. Form 80 now has a specific section where we can upload.
> 
> ...



I uploaded both Form 80 and 1221 in Form 80 section. For mandatory documents just click on the ? tagged to each section. It will give some insights what document they are expecting.


----------



## nitin2611 (Nov 11, 2018)

alegor said:


> I uploaded both Form 80 and 1221 in Form 80 section. For mandatory documents just click on the ? tagged to each section. It will give some insights what document they are expecting.


Hi Alegor,

Thanks for your reply.

Actually there is no drop down option at all under Form 80 (kindly refer the attached snapshot). What is the next best place now 

Regards,
Nitin


----------



## alegor (Aug 17, 2018)

nitin2611 said:


> Hi Alegor,
> 
> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> ...


I did it by just updating the description. However if you don't wish to upload there then there is another option. Once you submit your visa go the documents tab there you will see one section termed "Additional documents" - it appears after you submit your VISA. You can upload there


----------



## sahilchaudhary (Nov 17, 2015)

Need to do PCC but have stayed in 3 different states in the last 10 years. Do I need to get 3 PCC or just 1 PCC from Harayana (been living in this state from last 5 years)?


----------



## alegor (Aug 17, 2018)

sahilchaudhary said:


> Need to do PCC but have stayed in 3 different states in the last 10 years. Do I need to get 3 PCC or just 1 PCC from Harayana (been living in this state from last 5 years)?


Just apply for PCC through Passport seva website and get your PCC. Not required to get for each state


----------



## nitin2611 (Nov 11, 2018)

alegor said:


> I did it by just updating the description. However if you don't wish to upload there then there is another option. Once you submit your visa go the documents tab there you will see one section termed "Additional documents" - it appears after you submit your VISA. You can upload there




Super. Thanks Alegor.


----------



## Sharmak (Oct 9, 2017)

Hi all I was filling form 80 and I have a doubt on question number 13 . Do you have or remember any of the document details. Which is a forward from answer NO on question number 9 so if my question number 9 is yes do I still fill the answer for 13 ?? I have to only India passport but have a residency visa if another country. Pls advise.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Sharmak said:


> Hi all I was filling form 80 and I have a doubt on question number 13 . Do you have or remember any of the document details. Which is a forward from answer NO on question number 9 so if my question number 9 is yes do I still fill the answer for 13 ?? I have to only India passport but have a residency visa if another country. Pls advise.


If you have replied YES to Q 9 then you have to fill all the subsequent questions 10-12 also and fill Q 13 based on your answer to Q11 and Q12

Your residency of another country is already taken care of in Q8 

Cheers


----------



## Sharmak (Oct 9, 2017)

Thank you and for q14 identity documents do imention the identity I have for my current country. And q22 q25 why are you traveling to Australia and main reason to remain in Australia the answer is to live and work. Dates booked I haven't planned yet. List town cities you will visit . What to mention for all these questions. Visa refusals I have a rejected business visa 7 years back do I mention this. Q31 details where you will stay during the time in australia.pls advise. Also let me know if we have any video or forum where form 80 is explained in detail I can refer to.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Sharmak said:


> Thank you and for q14 identity documents do imention the identity I have for my current country. And q22 q25 why are you traveling to Australia and main reason to remain in Australia the answer is to live and work. Dates booked I haven't planned yet. List town cities you will visit . What to mention for all these questions. Visa refusals I have a rejected business visa 7 years back do I mention this. Q31 details where you will stay during the time in australia.pls advise. Also let me know if we have any video or forum where form 80 is explained in detail I can refer to.


You are getting confused with even very simple questions 

Are you sure you want to submit the application directly ?

The chances of you making a mistake are very high if you are going to depend on the members for each and every answer

You should seriously consider engaging a Mara agent

Cheers


----------



## nimit.s (Mar 13, 2017)

Could someone please list the health examinations (with some details) conducted for primary applicant in India ?
Like blood test for xyz, chest xray etc.
I'm having high BP and taking regular medicine for it for long. Hope it wont have an affect on my application.

Thanks..!!


----------



## nitin2611 (Nov 11, 2018)

nimit.s said:


> Could someone please list the health examinations (with some details) conducted for primary applicant in India ?
> Like blood test for xyz, chest xray etc.
> I'm having high BP and taking regular medicine for it for long. Hope it wont have an affect on my application.
> 
> Thanks..!!


The tests are the same irrespective of primary applicant or not. It depends on the age of the person going through the health examination. Following are the tests:

- Chest Xray (Primarily for TB related issues)
- Urine Tests
- Blood tests (I understand to check HIV)
- Physical examination (That includes, height, weight, BP and physical check by doctor)

Regards,
Nitin


----------



## nitin2611 (Nov 11, 2018)

*Query on Photo*

Hi All,

In one section we need to provide the photo. Following is what is asked:
_
"Provide a recent passport photograph (45mm x 35mm). This should be of the head and shoulders only, and should show the person facing the camera, against a plain background and must be less than six months old. Print the name of the person on the back of the photograph."_

I have a hard copy of passport size pic. Since we are to upload soft copy, what do I need to take care while scanning? Do I need to set the pixels or something to ensure the size aspects? 

And it also says to print name of the person on the back of photograph. Can I upload 2 docs : 1 for pic and 1 for backside with name written?

Can someone please share what needs to be done?

Sorry for that dumb query 

Regards,
Nitin


----------



## V.vamsikowshik (Aug 27, 2018)

Hi guyz. I have been in UK from 28th Jan 2010 to 04 Feb 2011 and have come to India in between from 23rd Aug 2010 to 11th September 2010. Do I need to take PCC from UK as well for filing for Visa. Thanks


----------



## sahilchaudhary (Nov 17, 2015)

I saw something similar. It is for Identity Declaration Form 1195, for citizenship.
I don't this its for PR.



nitin2611 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> In one section we need to provide the photo. Following is what is asked:
> _
> ...


----------



## nitin2611 (Nov 11, 2018)

sahilchaudhary said:


> I saw something similar. It is for Identity Declaration Form 1195, for citizenship.
> 
> I don't this its for PR.




Hi Sahil

There is a separate section under the document upload for photo. There on clicking the ? in the respective section for help I found the text that I posted. So the photo is required it seems.

Regards 
Nitin


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

nimit.s said:


> Could someone please list the health examinations (with some details) conducted for primary applicant in India ?
> Like blood test for xyz, chest xray etc.
> I'm having high BP and taking regular medicine for it for long. Hope it wont have an affect on my application.
> 
> Thanks..!!


THe tests to be done on the applicant are decided by the clinic doctors based on your individual medical history 

Speak to the nearest DHA clinic about what you can expect on the test day

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

V.vamsikowshik said:


> Hi guyz. I have been in UK from 28th Jan 2010 to 04 Feb 2011 and have come to India in between from 23rd Aug 2010 to 11th September 2010. Do I need to take PCC from UK as well for filing for Visa. Thanks


You will need uk pcc but not india

Cheers


----------



## nimit.s (Mar 13, 2017)

nitin2611 said:


> The tests are the same irrespective of primary applicant or not. It depends on the age of the person going through the health examination. Following are the tests:
> 
> - Chest Xray (Primarily for TB related issues)
> - Urine Tests
> ...


Thanks Nitin..!!


----------



## nimit.s (Mar 13, 2017)

NB said:


> THe tests to be done on the applicant are decided by the clinic doctors based on your individual medical history
> 
> Speak to the nearest DHA clinic about what you can expect on the test day
> 
> Cheers


Thanks NB..!!


----------



## Priamm18 (Dec 27, 2018)

NB said:


> Priamm18 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello friends,
> ...


Thanks NB!


----------



## balaaspire17 (Jun 14, 2018)

Has anyone uploaded photograph as part of the 189 visa application? If yes, can you please advise how did do it?

I am not sure if we need to scan the photograph after signing it on the back and then upload.

Thanks in advance.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shahid15 (Jul 6, 2018)

balaaspire17 said:


> Has anyone uploaded photograph as part of the 189 visa application? If yes, can you please advise how did do it?
> 
> I am not sure if we need to scan the photograph after signing it on the back and then upload.
> 
> ...


Just upload your scanned photo in jpeg format (with the filename as your name).
Thats what I did, after asking around this question in the forums


----------



## balaaspire17 (Jun 14, 2018)

shahid15 said:


> Just upload your scanned photo in jpeg format (with the filename as your name).
> 
> Thats what I did, after asking around this question in the forums




Ok, thanks. 

But the instruction says name should be printed at the back of the photograph. Pls clarify how did you address it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

balaaspire17 said:


> Ok, thanks.
> 
> But the instruction says name should be printed at the back of the photograph. Pls clarify how did you address it.
> 
> ...


Take 2 Xeroxes on the same sheet and side of paper 
One of the front of the photo and one of the back
Then scan the xerox and upload it

Simple

Cheers


----------



## nimit.s (Mar 13, 2017)

NB said:


> Take 2 Xeroxes on the same sheet and side of paper
> One of the front of the photo and one of the back
> Then scan the xerox and upload it
> 
> ...


How about scanning two passport size copies of same photo, with one side in reverse with signature , and the other with face upfront ?
Keep the photos side by side.


----------



## sahilchaudhary (Nov 17, 2015)

It is also fine.


nimit.s said:


> How about scanning two passport size copies of same photo, with one side in reverse with signature , and the other with face upfront ?
> Keep the photos side by side.


----------



## csdhan (Apr 27, 2018)

balaaspire17 said:


> Has anyone uploaded photograph as part of the 189 visa application? If yes, can you please advise how did do it?
> 
> I am not sure if we need to scan the photograph after signing it on the back and then upload.
> 
> ...


Signing at the back etc are old paper application rules which nobody bothered to update.

Just upload digital (jpg etc) copy of your photo with proper file name. Many have got grants including me by following this.


----------



## nitin2611 (Nov 11, 2018)

balaaspire17 said:


> Has anyone uploaded photograph as part of the 189 visa application? If yes, can you please advise how did do it?
> 
> I am not sure if we need to scan the photograph after signing it on the back and then upload.
> 
> ...




Hi

For the photo, generally when you go for a passport size photo, the photographer would have the dimensions of the soft copy as per 45 mm x 35mm. This comes to pixel of 413 x 531 (this I came to know via Google).

When I checked my photo soft copy it also happened to be same pixel dimensions.

So the best case I feel is if you have the soft copy of passport Pic directly from the photographer.

On the back side I just did the dumb thing of signing the back side and keeping the same pixel dimension. I also wondered about this. And just hope it is for typically hard copies of application.

This is just what I did. 

Regards 
Nitin


----------



## nitin2611 (Nov 11, 2018)

Hi All

I was finally able to submit the visa form. Thanks to all the advice of the people in this group (just to name a few - Alegor, NB, Intruder n many many more people...thank you so much).

Now I get into the waiting keeping the fingers crossed 

Regards,
Nitin


----------



## balaaspire17 (Jun 14, 2018)

csdhan said:


> Signing at the back etc are old paper application rules which nobody bothered to update.
> 
> 
> 
> Just upload digital (jpg etc) copy of your photo with proper file name. Many have got grants including me by following this.




Ok thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## balaaspire17 (Jun 14, 2018)

nitin2611 said:


> Hi
> 
> For the photo, generally when you go for a passport size photo, the photographer would have the dimensions of the soft copy as per 45 mm x 35mm. This comes to pixel of 413 x 531 (this I came to know via Google).
> 
> ...




Ok thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## balaaspire17 (Jun 14, 2018)

nitin2611 said:


> Hi All
> 
> I was finally able to submit the visa form. Thanks to all the advice of the people in this group (just to name a few - Alegor, NB, Intruder n many many more people...thank you so much).
> 
> ...




All the best. 

Pls share the list of supporting documents you had submitted for reference.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nitin2611 (Nov 11, 2018)

balaaspire17 said:


> All the best.
> 
> Pls share the list of supporting documents you had submitted for reference.
> 
> ...




Please see the 1st page of this forum. That is a comprehensive list n is still the one for reference. The only change would be heading to upload the document under. If you have any query you can pm directly.


----------



## outspoken (Apr 3, 2018)

Hello Guys,

Please throw some light on my doubts here.

For employment reference, I have a statutory declaration for detailed R&R and HR letter (in company letterhead) stating that I worked in the company from - to - as a full-time employee with my designation. I do have supporting documents such as payslips, PF statements, form16 and bank statements.

For the second company, I have a statutory declaration and relieving letter (service letter received after resignation) and all other supporting documents. Here on the relieving letter, it mentioned the date of joining, date of leaving and designation. It was not specifically mentioned about full-time work.

For the current company, I have only SD and all other supporting documents. I do not have any letter from HR.

These are the documents I submitted for ACS as well. Are these enough for Visa lodgement? 

Thanks in Advance!


----------



## alegor (Aug 17, 2018)

outspoken said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> Please throw some light on my doubts here.
> 
> ...



Hello,

Even I have submitted the same like SD. HR letter, Salary certificate, PF statement etc. But I have seen for some cases CO ask for RnR letter for the current company on company letter head. In my case the company refused to give RnR letter so I just saved the email. In case in future CO asks for it I will show it as proof. Not sure how it is going to work out but hoping that everything will go well.


----------



## outspoken (Apr 3, 2018)

alegor said:


> Hello,
> 
> 
> 
> Even I have submitted the same like SD. HR letter, Salary certificate, PF statement etc. But I have seen for some cases CO ask for RnR letter for the current company on company letter head. In my case the company refused to give RnR letter so I just saved the email. In case in future CO asks for it I will show it as proof. Not sure how it is going to work out but hoping that everything will go well.


I checked with my agent and as per her, some CO might ask(rare cases) for HR letter for R&R, but we can inform the CO that HR is reluctant in giving detailed r&r.
It all purely depends upon CO. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Harini227 (Jun 13, 2018)

My hubby is the primary applicant. He is the current organization since Mar 2015. We have offer letter, all payslips till date, Form 16, Compensation letters, IT returns filed all these years, bank statements. But we have R&R only in SD which we submitted for ACS. It is not possible to get R&R in company letter head as he is still working in the same organization. What needs to be done in our case. 

P.S. We are still waiting for invite and only gathering docs for lodging.


----------



## balaaspire17 (Jun 14, 2018)

nitin2611 said:


> Please see the 1st page of this forum. That is a comprehensive list n is still the one for reference. The only change would be heading to upload the document under. If you have any query you can pm directly.




Ok thanks. 

Hope you just uploaded the passport size in jpeg format. Or, did you do it differently?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## outspoken (Apr 3, 2018)

Harini227 said:


> My hubby is the primary applicant. He is the current organization since Mar 2015. We have offer letter, all payslips till date, Form 16, Compensation letters, IT returns filed all these years, bank statements. But we have R&R only in SD which we submitted for ACS. It is not possible to get R&R in company letter head as he is still working in the same organization. What needs to be done in our case.
> 
> P.S. We are still waiting for invite and only gathering docs for lodging.


If it is not possible to get r&r in company letter head, why worry about it. There is only slight chance that CO asks for it, and if he asks reply him that company doesn't provide such a letter

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## nitin2611 (Nov 11, 2018)

balaaspire17 said:


> Ok thanks.
> 
> Hope you just uploaded the passport size in jpeg format. Or, did you do it differently?
> 
> ...




Yes jpeg format.


----------



## karpagam (May 16, 2018)

Hi all,

While submitting visa application, came across below queries. It would be of great help if someone can clarify.

1.I have one year of work experience in Brazil for which I'm submitting salary slips and tax documents. Also I have made translation from Portuguese to English.. while uploading salary slips, should I merge these translated ones alone with the Indian payslips or should I create a sepRate file for brazil payslips in Portuguese with their translated docs?

2. Where to get form 80 template to download fill and upload again.. under what section should I upload form 80. Is form 1221 mandatory?
3. While providing birth certificate number for my kid, I'm unable to type all numbers due to less characters availability. Should I need to declare this somewhere?
4. Is there any Particular format for PASSPORT size photograph specific to Australia or a normal passport size pic is enough?
5. For education documents , uploading scanned copy of originals is enough or do I need to get notarized?
6. Should translated documents be notarized from lawyer or the seal from certified translating agency is enough?


----------



## a_roy (Sep 22, 2016)

karpagam said:


> Hi all,
> 
> While submitting visa application, came across below queries. It would be of great help if someone can clarify.
> 
> ...


Hi, i have a question. Where is the place for upload salary statement and tax realated documents?

Sent from my Redmi 5 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## alegor (Aug 17, 2018)

karpagam said:


> Hi all,
> 
> While submitting visa application, came across below queries. It would be of great help if someone can clarify.
> 
> ...





Answers in red.


----------



## karpagam (May 16, 2018)

alegor said:


> karpagam said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all,
> ...



Thanks a lot alegor. Much better now .. can u also tell me the mode u chose for paying visa fees and how much additional charges were there as conversion charges and all.. I want to pay using the best payment mode possible with less additional charges


----------



## alegor (Aug 17, 2018)

karpagam said:


> Thanks a lot alegor. Much better now .. can u also tell me the mode u chose for paying visa fees and how much additional charges were there as conversion charges and all.. I want to pay using the best payment mode possible with less additional charges


I paid through USA credit card and the charges were heavy (around 10K) but one benefit I got is conversion rate were okay. I have heard people paid through prepaid forex/travel card din have much charges.


----------



## karpagam (May 16, 2018)

alegor said:


> karpagam said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks a lot alegor. Much better now .. can u also tell me the mode u chose for paying visa fees and how much additional charges were there as conversion charges and all.. I want to pay using the best payment mode possible with less additional charges
> ...


Ok then I have a travel card. I ll pay thru it


----------



## sudipto25 (Aug 30, 2018)

Looking for some suggestion regarding the documents to be uploaded for VISA application.
I have 12 years experience, working in the same company from beginning. 

I saw in some posts that we need to submit like Offer letter, salary slips, reference letter, experience letter, form 16, bank stmts, etc. Can someone please tell from their experience that what is a MUST to be submitted for hassle free processing? 
Salary slips, bank stmt for 12 years would be too much and i cant get the salary slips beyond last 18 months. Form 16 also - dont have for those many years.
ITR form be used in place of Form 16?
Please suggest me what should i do here.


----------



## pcdfrost (Sep 30, 2018)

sudipto25 said:


> Looking for some suggestion regarding the documents to be uploaded for VISA application.
> I have 12 years experience, working in the same company from beginning.
> 
> I saw in some posts that we need to submit like Offer letter, salary slips, reference letter, experience letter, form 16, bank stmts, etc. Can someone please tell from their experience that what is a MUST to be submitted for hassle free processing?
> ...


What is your occupation and have you had a Skills Assessment done yet?

You will definitely need more that 18 months worth of proof, be it salary slips, bank statements, tax returns. Even if it is a combination of these documents. You will not be able to claim experience unless you have the means the prove that you have in facts been employed during the entire period.


----------



## sudipto25 (Aug 30, 2018)

pcdfrost said:


> What is your occupation and have you had a Skills Assessment done yet?
> 
> You will definitely need more that 18 months worth of proof, be it salary slips, bank statements, tax returns. Even if it is a combination of these documents. You will not be able to claim experience unless you have the means the prove that you have in facts been employed during the entire period.


Software Engineer. ACS assessment is done in Oct-18. Had submitted SD then. They considered experience from June-2010 onwards (excluded 4 yrs from June-06 to 10). Waiting for ITA and gathering all documents.
I was checking and found that i have
PF passbook (pdf) which shows more than 8 years of data
Form 26A is also available from atleast 2010 onwards.

Do i still need 8 years of Bank stmts/salary slips/form 16?
I can get the bank stmt and form 16 for last 8 years i think.


----------



## pcdfrost (Sep 30, 2018)

sudipto25 said:


> Software Engineer. ACS assessment is done in Oct-18. Had submitted SD then. They considered experience from June-2010 onwards (excluded 4 yrs from June-06 to 10). Waiting for ITA and gathering all documents.
> I was checking and found that i have
> PF passbook (pdf) which shows more than 8 years of data
> Form 26A is also available from atleast 2010 onwards.
> ...


Its difficult to say as it will be up to the CO who handles your case. My suggestion would be to submit as much documentation as you can get hold of, obviously there is not much you can do if you cannot get hold of everything.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

karpagam said:


> Thanks a lot alegor. Much better now .. can u also tell me the mode u chose for paying visa fees and how much additional charges were there as conversion charges and all.. I want to pay using the best payment mode possible with less additional charges


Just an addendum that Form 1221 is listed as required now on the revamped website:

Under the revamped website, it states - 

"Complete and provide the following forms:

Form 80 Personal particulars for assessment including character assessment (554KB PDF)
Form 1221 Additional personal particulars information (290KB PDF)"

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visa...s-tested#HowTo

So I would think yes it is required. 

A caveat though: the beta site also has a 'conditions of use' link that states they don't guarantee the accuracy of the info present given it is a beta site, and a link to the (previous, now) archived 189 page that only 'recommends' form 80 / form 1221 / cv for faster processing.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

sudipto25 said:


> Looking for some suggestion regarding the documents to be uploaded for VISA application.
> I have 12 years experience, working in the same company from beginning.
> 
> I saw in some posts that we need to submit like Offer letter, salary slips, reference letter, experience letter, form 16, bank stmts, etc. Can someone please tell from their experience that what is a MUST to be submitted for hassle free processing?
> ...


What is a 'must' to be submitted is on the DHA website:
https://archive.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/supporting/Pages/skilled/applicant-documents.aspx

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/vis...g/skilled-independent-189/points-tested#HowTo

I would think the reference letter meeting DHA's requirements is the most important. Some applicants get by through submitting a payslip for each quarter, personally I submitted every single one along with the bank statements to support them. 

Salary slips corroborate the fact that you were employed at the required skill level, bank statements corroborate the claims in the salary slips showing salary credit. 

Each bit of additional evidence may not be useful on its own but once they show consistency help provide a complete picture to support your claims to the CO - so put yourself in their shoes and try and get as much evidence as possible. 

For what you cannot get, I would at least have a paper trail showing you tried, and have correspondence ready to give to the CO in case they ask for it (e.g. refusal by HR to generate old payslips / banks being uncooperative in generating older bank statements).


----------



## balaaspire17 (Jun 14, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> What is a 'must' to be submitted is on the DHA website:
> 
> https://archive.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/supporting/Pages/skilled/applicant-documents.aspx
> 
> ...




Should Salary be mandatorily mentioned on the Employment Reference letter?

In the link you shared, it’s also mentioned, so wanted to check.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

balaaspire17 said:


> Should Salary be mandatorily mentioned on the Employment Reference letter?
> 
> In the link you shared, it’s also mentioned, so wanted to check.
> 
> ...


Since it was listed on the DHA website as required, I took it as required - and had it included in my reference letter


----------



## karpagam (May 16, 2018)

Could someone tell me how to upload partner English score results and education and work experience documents.. I don't find an option to upload those documents under my partner's name although I have claimed partner points


----------



## alegor (Aug 17, 2018)

karpagam said:


> Could someone tell me how to upload partner English score results and education and work experience documents.. I don't find an option to upload those documents under my partner's name although I have claimed partner points


If you are claiming partner points then there will be section called "Partner skills" in primary applicants document section.


----------



## alegor (Aug 17, 2018)

a_roy said:


> Hi, i have a question. Where is the place for upload salary statement and tax realated documents?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 5 Plus using Tapatalk


Salary statement - Financial statements
Tax - Tax statement under work experience, evidence of overseas


----------



## Duajaved (Oct 26, 2018)

Can we upload same document more than one at two places as evidences in visa application???


----------



## alegor (Aug 17, 2018)

Duajaved said:


> Can we upload same document more than one at two places as evidences in visa application???


YES you can, If the file name is same then system will rename the file name like "filename_1" automatically.


----------



## outspoken (Apr 3, 2018)

Is aadhaar card a mandatory document?
My wife's aadhaar has her home address but passport updated to my address now. Will that be a problem?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## alegor (Aug 17, 2018)

outspoken said:


> Is aadhaar card a mandatory document?
> My wife's aadhaar has her home address but passport updated to my address now. Will that be a problem?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Have you selected/mentioned Aadhar as identity document anywhere in application or form 80?


----------



## Duajaved (Oct 26, 2018)

Ok Thank you


----------



## outspoken (Apr 3, 2018)

alegor said:


> Have you selected/mentioned Aadhar as identity document anywhere in application or form 80?


I haven't submitted yet. But yes, I mentioned aadhaar in form 80

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## outspoken (Apr 3, 2018)

Does anyone have employment reference letter sample with details including job role and salary?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

outspoken said:


> Does anyone have employment reference letter sample with details including job role and salary?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


As long as you follow this format, you should be fine:
https://archive.homeaffairs.gov.au/...skilled/skilled-employment-documents-eoi.aspx

It could be a simple one pager with dot points.

(in my case it was 6 pages).


----------



## alegor (Aug 17, 2018)

outspoken said:


> I haven't submitted yet. But yes, I mentioned aadhaar in form 80
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Aadhar is not mandatory, I guess. DHA will look for your passport only but if you have mentioned in the application or in form 80 then it is our responsibility to provide all relevant documents. As you haven't submitted it yet, if you want to change then you can change to other national documents like (PAN. DL, etc)


----------



## outspoken (Apr 3, 2018)

alegor said:


> Aadhar is not mandatory, I guess. DHA will look for your passport only but if you have mentioned in the application or in form 80 then it is our responsibility to provide all relevant documents. As you haven't submitted it yet, if you want to change then you can change to other national documents like (PAN. DL, etc)


Thanks,
Another query, I have submitted statutory declaration to ACS for evaluation. Now that everyone saying CO might ask for employer letter for skills, I am thinking of asking HR.
My SD is lengthy and contain 15 plus roles mentioned in it and I elaborated points just to make sure ACS understand.
If I ask r&r letter from HR, can I reduce/summarize the roles so that I can fit everything in one page?
HR is also will to provide r&r letter having multiple pages as well. 
Please let me know which should I choose.
Another thing HR confirmed to me is that, they won't mention my salary in any bonafide letter. Rather I have an option to attest my latest payslip with HR, so that it can be a proof that I got the salary from company.
So, can I combine my r&r letter and payslip attestation in one PDF so that CO won't ask any other proof?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## alegor (Aug 17, 2018)

outspoken said:


> Thanks,
> Another query, I have submitted statutory declaration to ACS for evaluation. Now that everyone saying CO might ask for employer letter for skills, I am thinking of asking HR.
> My SD is lengthy and contain 15 plus roles mentioned in it and I elaborated points just to make sure ACS understand.
> If I ask r&r letter from HR, can I reduce/summarize the roles so that I can fit everything in one page?
> ...


Yes absolutely, you can summarize your roles. In fact, if the RnR letter is in company letter head, you have one less problem to worry about. Regarding the salary certificate, Attestation will work or not I am not sure but nothing wrong in getting it with HR name and telephone number. Better consolidate all the payslips into one pdf and to make your case stronger please add bank statements, PF statement and tax returns.


----------



## outspoken (Apr 3, 2018)

alegor said:


> Yes absolutely, you can summarize your roles. In fact, if the RnR letter is in company letter head, you have one less problem to worry about. Regarding the salary certificate, Attestation will work or not I am not sure but nothing wrong in getting it with HR name and telephone number. Better consolidate all the payslips into one pdf and to make your case stronger please add bank statements, PF statement and tax returns.


Thanks, I do have other supporting documents.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Julyhtet (Dec 18, 2018)

Dear Friends,

I just would like to ask whether I need to include my bridging Visa A and Bridging Visa B details in my application? Do we usually have number for them?


----------



## Arshad.Nadeem (Jan 5, 2017)

Hi All,


My ACS is going to expire in couple of months. I am still working at the same company with same roles and responsibilities. But this time my employer is not going to give me the letter unless I inform my head of department which I don't want to do that because it might impact my Annual appraisal. 

So what option do I have in this situation ? Please help in this regard. Thank you

P.S: Apologies for the irrelevant post but I can't post new Thread because I am getting error "expatforum.com unable to handle this request". 

Regards,
Arshad


----------



## karpagam (May 16, 2018)

I'm going to pay my visa fees through net banking for my family of 3.. my self, husband n my kid. How much inr should I keep in my bank account including all charges.. immi site showing 3l 60k is this including all additional charges also


----------



## Danger_king2000 (Nov 12, 2018)

Hi expats. I want ur expert opinion.
Case: while waiting for my invite onshore, I applied for a student visa 1 month ago bcz my 485 was expired. I was issued a bridging visa A.
Now I have got the invite and have applied for the 189 visa as well.
My studne visa application is still not decided.

Question1: if I withdraw my student visa application before it’s decision, which bridging visa will be issued to me.

Question2: will this withdraw have any negative impact upon my PR visa application or its processing?

Question3: will college create any troubles for me because I won’t pay them the fees once I withdraw the student visa?

Early replys will be appreciated.
Thanx.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Danger_king2000 said:


> Hi expats. I want ur expert opinion.
> Case: while waiting for my invite onshore, I applied for a student visa 1 month ago bcz my 485 was expired. I was issued a bridging visa A.
> Now I have got the invite and have applied for the 189 visa as well.
> My studne visa application is still not decided.
> ...


My understanding is your Bridging Visa A is tied to your student visa (it cannot be cancelled / refused, not sure what happens if you withdraw an undecided application) - so presumably it would cease 30 days (or whatever is the prescribed number) after you successfully withdraw. 

Since you applied for a 189 visa on a Bridging Visa A, my understanding is you will be moved onto a Bridging Visa C - as you are unable to make a valid 189 application on a Bridging Visa. Depending on what you do you may be able to proceed or end up on a Bridging Visa E. 

Of course I am no expert, so just my lay understanding of Bridging Visas and valid GSM visa applications. 

Best you consult a MARA agent for advice.


----------



## outspoken (Apr 3, 2018)

karpagam said:


> I'm going to pay my visa fees through net banking for my family of 3.. my self, husband n my kid. How much inr should I keep in my bank account including all charges.. immi site showing 3l 60k is this including all additional charges also


Why are you paying through net banking, I don't think it will even work.
Get a forex card and load money to that forex card from net banking.
That will be cheaper and might save you around 10k rupees .

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## nitin2611 (Nov 11, 2018)

karpagam said:


> I'm going to pay my visa fees through net banking for my family of 3.. my self, husband n my kid. How much inr should I keep in my bank account including all charges.. immi site showing 3l 60k is this including all additional charges also


Hi,

As far as I remember Netbanking is not an option that is offered. You will only get an option to use a card which can be Debit/ Credit or Forex.

I assume you have checked the fees also through the calculator:

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/visa-pricing-estimator

Typically an addition processing fees 99 AUD is added. Please check if the amount you mentioned includes that or not. 

The cheapest way is Forex then Credit Card and then Debit card. And yes, if you have the time Forex can save you somewhere between 8-10K.

Regards,
Nitin


----------



## karpagam (May 16, 2018)

nitin2611 said:


> karpagam said:
> 
> 
> > I'm going to pay my visa fees through net banking for my family of 3.. my self, husband n my kid. How much inr should I keep in my bank account including all charges.. immi site showing 3l 60k is this including all additional charges also
> ...


Thanks.. while buying travel card it's asking.for travel and return date and all. What should I mention.. yes I have seem the amount in calculator.. should I keep 10 or 15k in addition to the amount mentioned in the visa fees calculator. Also can u pls suggest me the best travel card


----------



## nitin2611 (Nov 11, 2018)

karpagam said:


> Thanks.. while buying travel card it's asking.for travel and return date and all. What should I mention.. yes I have seem the amount in calculator.. should I keep 10 or 15k in addition to the amount mentioned in the visa fees calculator. Also can u pls suggest me the best travel card




Sorry I didn't pay via travel card. I used a credit card. So unfortunately can't share much. 

Hopefully someone who has used it can share details.

Regards 
Nitin


----------



## outspoken (Apr 3, 2018)

karpagam said:


> Thanks.. while buying travel card it's asking.for travel and return date and all. What should I mention.. yes I have seem the amount in calculator.. should I keep 10 or 15k in addition to the amount mentioned in the visa fees calculator. Also can u pls suggest me the best travel card


Go to the bank directly and ask for the formalities, chances are, you get your card the same day, if you have enough funds

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## samp365 (Oct 1, 2018)

Hi Friends,

Has anyone purchased and successfully used a Forex card from IndusInd? Their price seems to be the cheapest.


----------



## Julyhtet (Dec 18, 2018)

Hi Friends,

Regards to the applications steps, I need some guidance. 

1) The 17 page online application after we press Apply in Skill select and log in through immi account, we have to do it one go or we can save the application? My apologizes, if I am being paranoid. I do not know what I can expect once I start the application. Please help. 

2) I can complete that , pay the fees (Do we have to submit any documents during that 17 page online application form?) then only we start to submit the relevant documents? Can we submit the document progressively? I am short of some police certificates and my medicals is scheduled on 21/01/19. 

Do you think I have to wait for my medical to complete then I should submit the application or I can submit the application now?


----------



## nitin2611 (Nov 11, 2018)

Julyhtet said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Regards to the applications steps, I need some guidance.
> 
> ...




Hi

1. You can save the 17 page application and come back n add more info. I think you have to fill the first 4 or 5 pages (where it asks you that is your info correct) to be able to see the application in the immi account next time you login. Until then you will not see in your list and you would have to come via EOI --> Apply Visa button.

2. You won't be asked any documents to be submitted during that online form application. You get that option to upload documents in the end (before submit). The sections are based on your 17 page form. I think you are required to submit few mandatory docs at least to be able to submit your application. Else it asks reasons for missing document. If it is just a matter of 4/5 days then you can wait and submit. Else you can submit now and add later. Shouldnt be a problem.

Regards 
Nitin


----------



## Julyhtet (Dec 18, 2018)

nitin2611 said:


> Hi
> 
> 1. You can save the 17 page application and come back n add more info. I think you have to fill the first 4 or 5 pages (where it asks you that is your info correct) to be able to see the application in the immi account next time you login. Until then you will not see in your list and you would have to come via EOI --> Apply Visa button.
> 
> ...


Thanks you very much for advice. Appreciated


----------



## Julyhtet (Dec 18, 2018)

Hi Everyone,

Another questions from me again on the application of 189 visa,

1) On Page 10 of 17, I was asked about Non-Migrating members of the family unit. Should I choose "Yes" or "No"? I mean I am including my partner in my application. However, If I click yes, I was asked to add the people. Do I have to fill in the particulars of my parents and brothers?

2) On page 15 of 17, I was asked about like this "Give details of the last permanent address in this country" This is under the section of Previous country of residence. I stayed in Australia over three different locations. Do I have to key in only the "last" address I stayed in or Do I have to key in all the addresses I stayed in Australia?

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## DavidFontaine (Jan 30, 2014)

Julyhtet said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Another questions from me again on the application of 189 visa,
> 
> ...


As far as I'm aware, it means immediate family of your own. For example, sons, daughters etc. Otherwise we could go on ad infinitum


----------



## pcdfrost (Sep 30, 2018)

Julyhtet said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Another questions from me again on the application of 189 visa,
> 
> ...


Parents and brothers/sisters do not form part of your “Family Unit” by definition.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Julyhtet said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Another questions from me again on the application of 189 visa,
> 
> ...


1 - MoFU includes your partner and children only for 189. See: https://archive.homeaffairs.gov.au/Migrationagents/Pages/member-of-family-unit.aspx

2 - I keyed in the last permanent address as asked fforeach country


----------



## karpagam (May 16, 2018)

Anyone who paid fees through icici travel card? 

1. What exact option of payment method u chose in payment page.. 

2. were the card be loaded with exact fees amount in aud plus 100 aud additional charges mentioned in the website or was it more than that?

3. If at all the. Payment failed due to any reason, will the money get deducted n refunded asap or will it take time.

4. And if it get cancelled, do we need to create application from first or just need to repeat payment?
Pls help .. thanks a lot in advance


----------



## ldsekar2406 (Feb 12, 2018)

Hi Guys,

I was expecting for 189 but got my NSW Invite and I already completed my medicals choosing 189 (in Immi account), shall i use the same HAP id for 190 (NSW) or should I redo my medicals again.

Appreciate your response, thanks


----------



## outspoken (Apr 3, 2018)

ldsekar2406 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I was expecting for 189 but got my NSW Invite and I already completed my medicals choosing 189 (in Immi account), shall i use the same HAP id for 190 (NSW) or should I redo my medicals again.
> 
> Appreciate your response, thanks


Use same hap id while filling 189 application. No need to do the medicals again.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## outspoken (Apr 3, 2018)

karpagam said:


> Anyone who paid fees through icici travel card?
> 
> 1. What exact option of payment method u chose in payment page..
> 
> ...


1. Choose credit card payment option
2. Load fees amount plus additional charges amount plus an additional 100 or 200 dollars. You can always use the remaining balance while you are in Australia. Remove the remaining balance from an ATM.
3. It's tricky because this is a prepaid card. You need to check with bank about this. Of course you will get the money back, but this might not happen instantly as on a normal credit card. After all, many people made successful transactions through forex cards.
4. No idea, probably only the payment needs to be repeated.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## karpagam (May 16, 2018)

outspoken said:


> karpagam said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone who paid fees through icici travel card?
> ...


. Thanks a lot. I tried reloading my card but it's showing an instruction that the maximum transaction limit per day is 150000 only. Anyways how can I increase It to 3.5lacs?


----------



## ldsekar2406 (Feb 12, 2018)

outspoken said:


> Use same hap id while filling 189 application. No need to do the medicals again.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


You mean for my 190 NSW right ?


----------



## outspoken (Apr 3, 2018)

karpagam said:


> . Thanks a lot. I tried reloading my card but it's showing an instruction that the maximum transaction limit per day is 150000 only. Anyways how can I increase It to 3.5lacs?


It should not be. You might be reading it wrong. Call bank and get that clarified.
There might be a limit for atm withdrawal for upto 5000 dollars per day or something, but not for online transaction. 
As per FEMA rules you can load forex card only upto 25K US dollars per year. So if you can load up to that, you should be able to use it as well as per your requirement.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

karpagam said:


> . Thanks a lot. I tried reloading my card but it's showing an instruction that the maximum transaction limit per day is 150000 only. Anyways how can I increase It to 3.5lacs?


Contact the issuing bank 

Cheers


----------



## outspoken (Apr 3, 2018)

ldsekar2406 said:


> You mean for my 190 NSW right ?


Yes, you can use same medicals for both the visa types. In fact for all permanent and provisional visas.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## karpagam (May 16, 2018)

I got to see this screenshot.


----------



## outspoken (Apr 3, 2018)

karpagam said:


> I got to see this screenshot.


It is clearly mentioned that max reload/load limit is 1.5lakh per day, not transaction limit. Reload it in successive days if you want 3.5 lakhs in it or contact bank, they can give exceptions according to the case.


Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## karpagam (May 16, 2018)

. Maximum transaction per limit for ONLINE BUY/RELOAD .. doesn't this online buy and transaction limit means. Sorry but I'm confused thats why asking more questions


----------



## Julyhtet (Dec 18, 2018)

nitin2611 said:


> Hi
> 
> 1. You can save the 17 page application and come back n add more info. I think you have to fill the first 4 or 5 pages (where it asks you that is your info correct) to be able to see the application in the immi account next time you login. Until then you will not see in your list and you would have to come via EOI --> Apply Visa button.
> 
> ...


Hi Nitin and Everyone,

I am here again to seek advice.

1) I am on the upload document page (before submit) and was asked to submit/saw a place to upload form 80. Will I be able to submit form 80 (is there any function after the application) after I make the payment and submit visa or I must attach together with the application.

2) We are still short of one PCC from Malaysia(very difficult to obtain but in progress). Will we be able to add later after the submission?

3) For the experience points, I have a RnR letter with company letterhead that I used in skill assessment, a tax documents and the Central Provident funds (CPF) monthly distributions from the companies I worked (company names are shown in the document). 

However, for the payslips, I only have 4 out of 10 months for my first company, 6 out of 16 months in my second company and full 37 months of payslips for the company I am currently working. 

Do you guys think I should submit RnR, tax documents and CPF documents firsts or should include payslips I have now as well? My point is, if CO ask for more payslips, I will not have anymore to submit. 

Thanks million in advance.


----------



## nitin2611 (Nov 11, 2018)

Julyhtet said:


> Hi Nitin and Everyone,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




For points 1 n 2 : you are allowed to attach documents after submitting the application as well. However there needs to be atleast one document under each section. Since Form 80 has its own section, you would need to submit it. Else it asks for a reason. You can of course upload Form 80 assuming nothings stops you. The PCC you can add once you get it.

For point 3 : Payslips I understand are important part of the proof of your work. So I would upload what ever I have. You can also upload you bank statement with highlighted salary credits. That would atleast make up to some extent for the missing pay slips. So upload what you have and rest what CO asks is purely fate.


----------



## Mohammed786 (Apr 11, 2013)

*CO contact for PCC due to an error in Form 80 and 1221*

Hi,

I have received a request for PCC from UK and USA due to an error while filing form 80 and 1221. I have a degree from a University in london and i have mentioned the London address instead of their approved Tuition providers address in U.A.E. The tuition provider has closed since 2010. Similarly for U.S.A. also i have mentioned the main bodies name for my certification instead of self-study and institution's name. Now, CO is asking for PCC from this 2 countries which i have not visited. May i know how to deal with this issue?

Thank You


----------



## outspoken (Apr 3, 2018)

Is it possible/advisable to upload documents through the mirrored account? My agent looks like a miser when it comes to uploading documents. His policy is, the fewer documents, lesser will be the hassle for CO.
Another query, My Birth Certificate having both English and regional language in it. The same thing is written in English and regional language on every line. Do I need to translate the document?

I see the agent has uploaded the relationship documents under the spouse's document section. Is that the right way?

Also, he uploaded HR letter for roles and responsibilities, relieving letter etc under "Employment Letter" section and not under "Reference Letters" section. Under "Reference Letters" section, he only attached the Statutory declarations.


----------



## karpagam (May 16, 2018)

Some doubts while filling form 80 and 1221.

1. Name of education institution. Should I give my college name or the university which awarded the degree. ACS had the university name but marksheet has college name.
2. Is it ok to overwrite on forms..Like changig 0 to 1 or 1 to 2 like that. Or can I take the page print again n fill again. 
3. For questions that r irrelevant or not applicable, can we leave blank or need to be filled as n/a?
4. Where to mention about paid maternity leave in employment. Is it a must?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

karpagam said:


> Some doubts while filling form 80 and 1221.
> 
> 1. Name of education institution. Should I give my college name or the university which awarded the degree. ACS had the university name but marksheet has college name.
> 2. Is it ok to overwrite on forms..Like changig 0 to 1 or 1 to 2 like that. Or can I take the page print again n fill again.
> ...


1 - I would give both. You can always explain further regarding the distinction in Part T.

2 - If it is legible I suppose so yes, I had a few places where I clearly crossed it out and re-wrote things. 

3 - Which question(s)?

4 - I would - honesty is the best policy - any reason you don't want to mention it?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Mohammed786 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have received a request for PCC from UK and USA due to an error while filing form 80 and 1221. I have a degree from a University in london and i have mentioned the London address instead of their approved Tuition providers address in U.A.E. The tuition provider has closed since 2010. Similarly for U.S.A. also i have mentioned the main bodies name for my certification instead of self-study and institution's name. Now, CO is asking for PCC from this 2 countries which i have not visited. May i know how to deal with this issue?
> 
> Thank You


Just curious if you have decided what to do my friend? Or have you managed to get some MARA advice?


----------



## Mohammed786 (Apr 11, 2013)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Just curious if you have decided what to do my friend? Or have you managed to get some MARA advice?


I am just going to explain to Co by adding a covering letter that I have inadvertently mention the main address of my degree awarding body instead of the campus/institution where I have attended the tuition. My diploma supplement from the university in london mentions the mode of study as external student and it also includes a clause that " Candidates granted degrees shall have attained the same academic standard irrespective of mode or place of study or examination". It further mentions that the Main University is responsible for the programme syllabus, learning resources and the assessment of students.

I hope the covering letter with all details suffice the CO's requirements


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Mohammed786 said:


> I am just going to explain to Co by adding a covering letter that I have inadvertently mention the main address of my degree awarding body instead of the campus/institution where I have attended the tuition. My diploma supplement from the university in london mentions the mode of study as external student and it also includes a clause that " Candidates granted degrees shall have attained the same academic standard irrespective of mode or place of study or examination". It further mentions that the Main University is responsible for the programme syllabus, learning resources and the assessment of students.
> 
> I hope the covering letter with all details suffice the CO's requirements


Sounds good, might be worth making it a statutory declaration while you're at it. 

Do keep us updated  

Are you going to submit a Form 1023 to correct your answers regarding the address?


----------



## Mohammed786 (Apr 11, 2013)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Sounds good, might be worth making it a statutory declaration while you're at it.
> 
> Do keep us updated
> 
> Are you going to submit a Form 1023 to correct your answers regarding the address?


Yes, first i will submit form 1023 with correct answers.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Mohammed786 said:


> Yes, first i will submit form 1023 with correct answers.


Sounds good - do keep us posted


----------



## ldsekar2406 (Feb 12, 2018)

Hi Guys,

I just got my NSW final nomination, I prefer 189 over 190 and have a separate EOI for it. Can I try my luck for one more 189 round in February? pls advice.

Thanks


----------



## srini.e (Jan 5, 2018)

Guys quick question, i have already lodged 189 visa in the month of dec’18.. and I’m planning to change the company by next month. Should I update the same ?? If so what is to be done? Pl suggest .... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

srini.e said:


> Guys quick question, i have already lodged 189 visa in the month of dec’18.. and I’m planning to change the company by next month. Should I update the same ?? If so what is to be done? Pl suggest ....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Use the update us link in Immiaccount and give your new company name and your contact details

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ldsekar2406 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I just got my NSW final nomination, I prefer 189 over 190 and have a separate EOI for it. Can I try my luck for one more 189 round in February? pls advice.
> 
> Thanks


As long as the nsw invite doesn’t expire, you can keep trying
No harm except the obvious delay

Cheers


----------



## srini.e (Jan 5, 2018)

NB said:


> Use the update us link in Immiaccount and give your new company name and your contact details
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers




Thanks mate 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Julyhtet (Dec 18, 2018)

Hi Experts,

I am now filling form 80. Under the International travel section, it says works or study outside of your country of residence. 

My take is "Your country of residence" is the country where I reside at that time. 

For example,

I studied in Singapore between 2005 to 2008 but make short trips to malaysia and indonesia. Do i have to mention that period (singapore between 2005 to 2008) in under international travel section? Or I just need to fill in the trips made to Malaysia and Indonesia? I mean the period of stay in Singapore is also shown in my history of studies and also under the "Addresses History". 

Thanks you everyone in advance.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Julyhtet said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I am now filling form 80. Under the International travel section, it says works or study outside of your country of residence.
> 
> ...


In my opinion country of residence is the country whose passport you have 

Cheers


----------



## Julyhtet (Dec 18, 2018)

NB said:


> In my opinion country of residence is the country whose passport you have
> 
> Cheers


Thanks. I have been staying in Singapore with PR status since 2009. In my application form, I keyed in Singapore for the usual country of residence. 

My doubt is that Let say I stayed in Singapore from 2009 to 2012 but make a trip to Malaysia and Indonesia twice, should I just show the trips to Malaysia and Indonesia Or I should key in like this? 

01/01/09 to 01/07/09 to Singapore
01/07/09 to 03/07/09 to Malaysia
03/07/09 to 05/11/12 to Singapore
05/11/12 to 08/11/12 to Indonesia
08/11/12 to current to Singapore 

Do they ask for stamp passport pages? Because, I do not have previous passports (except the photocopy particular page with photo ID) as they are kept by our government upon extension of passport (new one).


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Julyhtet said:


> Thanks. I have been staying in Singapore with PR status since 2009. In my application form, I keyed in Singapore for the usual country of residence.
> 
> My doubt is that Let say I stayed in Singapore from 2009 to 2012 but make a trip to Malaysia and Indonesia twice, should I just show the trips to Malaysia and Indonesia Or I should key in like this?
> 
> ...


I would have gone for the 2nd version
They should not ask for the passport unless they suspect something fraudulent in your details 

Cheers


----------



## ldsekar2406 (Feb 12, 2018)

Hi 

I have got my final invite from NSW, I want to update my UG start date from March to January (same year), I have a letter from my university for it. Shall I mail NSW to update date in EOI?

Please let me know the process.

thanks


----------



## rahul.et19 (Oct 15, 2017)

*Clarification of few documents for 189 Visa submission*

Hello esteemed members of the forum,

I have learned a lot from this forum. I have just applied for visa on 27th Jan. I have slight doubts on few mandatory section in attach documents. 
_
*1) Custody, Evidence of *:_ It is mentioned under required section & gives you a message of missing document if you not filled it in normal cases , where both the parents are part of visa application and marriage proof in place. 

Is this section applicable under this scenario ?

*2) Member of Family Unit, Evidence of *: It mentioned about certified copy of your family book/household booklet/family composition or adoption document. 

Can following documents be considered as a proof for Member of Family 

Passports
Birth Certificate ( in case of kids)
marriage certificate ( in case of wife) 
and National identity proof (with home address and parents & spouse name on it)

*3) Spouse employment proof ( when not claiming points)* : How important to upload spouse employment details in this scenario, as it is mandatory to declare spouse employments details in the application it self ? 

_*4) Main candidate employment document :*_ List as follows for three companies i have worked so far in 12.5 years


1) RnR from all companies
2) Offer letters from all three companies
3) Relieving cum experience letter from all companies
4) Remuneration change letter for all employers all 12 years.
5) Rewards & recognition letters ( 5-6 for all three employers)
6) I card for all three employers
7) Form 16 for all 12 years
8) ITR-V for all 12 years
9) Pay slips : current employer :last 5 years : one per quarter,
10) Previous employer pay slips ( tenure ~4 years) : (last 1 year) : one per quarter
11) First employer pay slips ( tenure ~4 years) : only first and last
12) Bank statement last 1 years for current employer
13) Provident fund statement ( yet to upload)

Can CO for anything else for my employment proof ? I can't find anything else so decided to ask the expects.

_*5) Forms :*_ Any other form is required to upload except FORM 80 & 1221 for all adult applicants.

*6) Photograph - Passport *: Provide a recent passport photograph (45mm x 35mm). This should be of the head and shoulders only, and should show the person facing the camera, against a plain background and must be less than six months old. *Print the name of the person on the back of the photograph.*

I have wrote the name of applicants in BOLD with Permanent marker, scan and uploaded it. Is this acceptable or should I arrange for Printing it on the back of photograph
*
Any help on these questions will be highly appreciated from senior members ? As I am looking for a direct grant in April'19.*


----------



## rahul.et19 (Oct 15, 2017)

rahul.et19 said:


> Hello esteemed members of the forum,
> 
> I have learned a lot from this forum. I have just applied for visa on 27th Jan. I have slight doubts on few mandatory section in attach documents.
> _
> ...


No reply :faint: Anyone please help


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

rahul.et19 said:


> Hello esteemed members of the forum,
> 
> I have learned a lot from this forum. I have just applied for visa on 27th Jan. I have slight doubts on few mandatory section in attach documents.
> _
> ...


Heya my 2 cents - all the best  

1 - Could be a Immi UI issue or perhaps you ticked a wrong box that made the section pop-up. If it is indeed a mistake - I would leave a reason to the effect: "for all dependents included on this application, their biological parents with parental responsibility are included as migrating applicants on this XYZ application". 

2 - I would think the relevant combination of Birth Certificates and/or Marriage Certificates would be most useful to show the relationship between all the members of the family unit. 

3 - I didn't upload any proof in the same scenario, caveat being I added my partner via Form 1436 where no employment details were asked. I've already had one CO contact and my partners employment details were not asked. 

4 - Just double-check to make sure your employment reference letters meet DHA's requirements (https://archive.homeaffairs.gov.au/...skilled/skilled-employment-documents-eoi.aspx). I would provide all payslips for the whole period I am claiming points across all the various employment episodes - similar for bank statements showing salary being credited. Presumably you are going to upload your PF statements too.

5 - Not that I'm aware of, but I would include my CV/resume for each adult applicant (it is listed as recommended along with Form 80 / Form 1221 on the archived DHA website for potentially faster processing). Just me being overcautious here. 

6 - I just wrote my name on the back in my own handwriting and haven't had an issue so far.


----------



## rahul.et19 (Oct 15, 2017)

*Thanks*



PrettyIsotonic said:


> Heya my 2 cents - all the best
> 
> Thanks PrettyIsotonic for the helpful reply.
> 
> ...


Thanks


----------



## sohanbir (May 17, 2018)

*Previous countries of residence
Have any of the applicants lived in a country other than the primary applicant's usual country of residence?*

For above question While applying for visa in page15.
As i am indian and have done education from Nepal until 10th Std( I mean have stayed there until metriculation). But dont have any proof other than 10th exam certificate.

From last 16 years i am in India. So do i need to mention Yes or No .
Also while uploading documents is it recommended to upload 10th class marksheet ? If not then i can mention no and give passport for birth date proof.


----------



## sohanbir (May 17, 2018)

*I received my invite on 11 January,2019 . On 22 Jan, 2019 i got promoted and my designation got changed effective 1st January 2019. I got my RnR letter from company on 24 Jan with my old designation as next designation was not reflected in systems which only got reflected from 1st Feb, 2019.*

So now in my Employment history while applying for visa. Shall i break my current job in 2 separate parts but my roles and responsibilities are still same?
30 Nov 2015 - 31 Dec 2018 - Designation:Consultant Relevant 
1 Jan 2019 - empty Designation:Sr. Consultant Non-Relevant 

OR

Shall i leave it as it was don while getting skill assessment.
30 Nov 2015 - Empty - Designation:Consultant Relevant 
Will this cause any issue. Will they see me as hiding information if i write as consultant?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

sohanbir said:


> *Previous countries of residence
> Have any of the applicants lived in a country other than the primary applicant's usual country of residence?*
> 
> For above question While applying for visa in page15.
> ...


You should mention YES. Not having evidence of your stay should not be a reason to provide false information.


sohanbir said:


> *I received my invite on 11 January,2019 . On 22 Jan, 2019 i got promoted and my designation got changed effective 1st January 2019. I got my RnR letter from company on 24 Jan with my old designation as next designation was not reflected in systems which only got reflected from 1st Feb, 2019.*
> 
> So now in my Employment history while applying for visa. Shall i break my current job in 2 separate parts but my roles and responsibilities are still same?
> 30 Nov 2015 - 31 Dec 2018 - Designation:Consultant Relevant
> ...


Option 1. You cannot leave the to-date blank in the visa application anyway.


----------



## sohanbir (May 17, 2018)

KeeDa said:


> You should mention YES. Not having evidence of your stay should not be a reason to provide false information.
> 
> Option 1. You cannot leave the to-date blank in the visa application anyway.


Thank you.
I have responded Yes and mentioned my stay outside country during me secondary education. Also included the same in education details section.

For second response.
I have shown designation as consultant and shown job relevant until 31st Dec 2018.
After which i have entered senior consultant from 1st Jan-2019 and mentioned non-relevant job.
However to date shows blank for the last one as i have marked yes for is this your current employment situation? 

Kindle see the attached image. Is it correct?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

sohanbir said:


> Thank you.
> I have responded Yes and mentioned my stay outside country during me secondary education. Also included the same in education details section.
> 
> For second response.
> ...


Yes, is correct, but from what I remember, it may not let you proceed without entering a to-date for current employment too; and if it does not, you can enter either current date or invitation date.


----------



## sohanbir (May 17, 2018)

Hi All,

I am in the process of generating HAPID for medical for me and my family.
After generating the form for medical it allows me to add family members in the same application form. We are not in the same city so i have different addresses while filling form.

Firstly *Now while selecting relation for my son. It should be son or father ?* I got confused as in some forum it said what are you to the child in other what is child to you.

Secondly, *it should ask me medical history questions individually for all applicants in that application and generate separate HAPID for all 3 members. Can some one confirm?* as i don't want to make any mistake here and get it corrected later

PS: We will be doing medicals separately in different States.

Kind regards


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

sohanbir said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am in the process of generating HAPID for medical for me and my family.
> After generating the form for medical it allows me to add family members in the same application form. We are not in the same city so i have different addresses while filling form.
> ...


1. It is "relationship status" of your son. The answer should be "Never Married"
2. Yes, a unique HAP ID per person and hence all the same questions for each applicant.


----------



## sohanbir (May 17, 2018)

KeeDa said:


> 1. It is "relationship status" of your son. The answer should be "Never Married"
> 
> 2. Yes, a unique HAP ID per person and hence all the same questions for each applicant.


I mean relationship of me with my child while adding additional additional applicant and not the relationship status.

Should it be farther of son.





Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

sohanbir said:


> I mean relationship of me with my child while adding additional additional applicant and not the relationship status.
> 
> Should it be farther of son.


What exactly is the question? Can you copy+paste it as-is here?


----------



## sohanbir (May 17, 2018)

KeeDa said:


> What exactly is the question? Can you copy+paste it as-is here?


While health accessment application I am the primary applicant. Now I need to add my family members i.e son, wife. Now in the same application when I click on add members after that I need to mention relationship to the added member. So what should be the relationship. I think it should be SON as he is my son or FATHER as I am the father of the child.
So the confusion is whether I select father or son.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## bablu12345 (Sep 2, 2017)

sohanbir said:


> While health accessment application I am the primary applicant. Now I need to add my family members i.e son, wife. Now in the same application when I click on add members after that I need to mention relationship to the added member. So what should be the relationship. I think it should be SON as he is my son or FATHER as I am the father of the child.
> So the confusion is whether I select father or son.
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk



When you finally print the form, your response in the form will look like this - 

_Client declaration
The client has provided true and correct medical history information.
Name of parent/guardian XXXXX
Relationship to the client Father (incl. in-law)
_
Its a "Client declaration" where client is your SON. Name of the parent will be yours (who is signing this medical form on behalf of the minor son). So the the "Relationship to the client" means relationship of signing parent to the client(son). 

Cheers.


----------



## sohanbir (May 17, 2018)

bablu12345 said:


> When you finally print the form, your response in the form will look like this -
> 
> _Client declaration
> The client has provided true and correct medical history information.
> ...


Thanks

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## qazx (Jul 12, 2018)

I have a question if anyone can help. 

I have got my 189 grant . Now i plan to go to USA to persue my higher education. What will happen if i don't stay in Australia after getting 189. Will i be able to come back if i later decide to come ? 

Please advise. 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## alegor (Aug 17, 2018)

qazx said:


> I have a question if anyone can help.
> 
> I have got my 189 grant . Now i plan to go to USA to persue my higher education. What will happen if i don't stay in Australia after getting 189. Will i be able to come back if i later decide to come ?
> 
> ...


Hello Qazx,

My personal advise would be just visit Australia once before IED so that your PR stays valid. It is not required you have to stay for a period of time(applicable only if you are planning for citizenship). Kindly check yourself in DHA website as I don't want to mislead you.

All the best for your higher studies


----------



## vijgin (Jun 9, 2017)

Dear Friends,
How to Print the name of the person on the back of the photograph and upload for 189 Visa documents submission?
Anyone did it before?


----------



## qazx (Jul 12, 2018)

Thanks .


alegor said:


> Hello Qazx,
> 
> My personal advise would be just visit Australia once before IED so that your PR stays valid. It is not required you have to stay for a period of time(applicable only if you are planning for citizenship). Kindly check yourself in DHA website as I don't want to mislead you.
> 
> All the best for your higher studies


Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

vijgin said:


> Dear Friends,
> How to Print the name of the person on the back of the photograph and upload for 189 Visa documents submission?
> Anyone did it before?


I just handwrote my name on the back


----------



## vijgin (Jun 9, 2017)

Hi, Can you please elaborate. 
I have soft copy of my photo, what i need to ?


----------



## vijgin (Jun 9, 2017)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> I just handwrote my name on the back


Hi, Can you please elaborate. 
I have soft copy of my photo, what i need to ?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

vijgin said:


> Hi, Can you please elaborate.
> I have soft copy of my photo, what i need to ?


Honestly I think it is an old requirement from paper-based applications and they didn't update the wording - but I'm risk averse so I just went ahead and did it - but in your case, perhaps just create a white blank faux flip side of the picture and just type out your name on the 'back' (or use MS Paint to scribble it yourself) 

Edit:

On the other hand they may be just printing out your picture / sending it through to another department for facial recognition check consistency so having you name on the back is important (AAT rulings have revealed they do this, e.g. to make sure your passport picture / IELTS picture are the same) - so who knows - I would just be safe and do it.


----------



## Julyhtet (Dec 18, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Honestly I think it is an old requirement from paper-based applications and they didn't update the wording - but I'm risk averse so I just went ahead and did it - but in your case, perhaps just create a white blank faux flip side of the picture and just type out your name on the 'back' (or use MS Paint to scribble it yourself)
> 
> Edit:
> 
> On the other hand they may be just printing out your picture / sending it through to another department for facial recognition check consistency so having you name on the back is important (AAT rulings have revealed they do this, e.g. to make sure your passport picture / IELTS picture are the same) - so who knows - I would just be safe and do it.


When we submit that, it will be a separate file? I mean one attachment for the "Face" side of the photo and the one attachment for the "scan" side where we write the name? Thanks in advance.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Julyhtet said:


> When we submit that, it will be a separate file? I mean one attachment for the "Face" side of the photo and the one attachment for the "scan" side where we write the name? Thanks in advance.


Mine was one file with two pages  (I just scanned my hard copy picture - front and back)


----------



## vijgin (Jun 9, 2017)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Honestly I think it is an old requirement from paper-based applications and they didn't update the wording - but I'm risk averse so I just went ahead and did it - but in your case, perhaps just create a white blank faux flip side of the picture and just type out your name on the 'back' (or use MS Paint to scribble it yourself)
> 
> Edit:
> 
> On the other hand they may be just printing out your picture / sending it through to another department for facial recognition check consistency so having you name on the back is important (AAT rulings have revealed they do this, e.g. to make sure your passport picture / IELTS picture are the same) - so who knows - I would just be safe and do it.


Thank you for the details


----------



## vijgin (Jun 9, 2017)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Mine was one file with two pages  (I just scanned my hard copy picture - front and back)


It all went good?


----------



## vijgin (Jun 9, 2017)

Hi Friends,
I have uploaded all my documents for Overseas work experience under work Reference by mistake, The documents including payslips, bank statement, form 16 appointment letters and so on.. Any issues?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

vijgin said:


> It all went good?


So far so good!

I've had two CO contact (see my signature) that have been for unrelated reasons.


----------



## tharinduwije (Jan 14, 2019)

Guys need some help, I'm filling my form 80 in advance. When I fill in my employment details I'm facing some issues in adding the address of the company.

I was working as a consultant in kenya. But the consultation company who hired me is from UK & all experience letters are from them.

1.So which address should I put in the company address column? A Kenyan address or the UK address?

2. If I put the UK address do I have to change the country to UK or can I still keep the country as Kenya & put a UK address to the company details? 

Appreciate your help

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sabareesan (Dec 7, 2018)

Dear All,

I worked in Tata Communications for 5 years and during my tenure I have visited Saudi Arabia in a Business Visa for around 1.5years.

It was not on a work permit and I was staying in companies accommodation in Saudi Arabia.

Should I need to inform the Engineers Australia team even if it's a Business Visa.

Please could you send me your valuable suggestions.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

tharinduwije said:


> Guys need some help, I'm filling my form 80 in advance. When I fill in my employment details I'm facing some issues in adding the address of the company.
> 
> I was working as a consultant in kenya. But the consultation company who hired me is from UK & all experience letters are from them.
> 
> ...


I would put the Kenyan address, but explain Part T that the company that you were working for is based in the UK. 

This should be consistent with your answers to the international travel section in Form 80.


----------



## tharinduwije (Jan 14, 2019)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> I would put the Kenyan address, but explain Part T that the company that you were working for is based in the UK.
> 
> This should be consistent with your answers to the international travel section in Form 80.


Thanks a lot mate, Make sense


----------



## ROYRAJU135 (Dec 24, 2017)

Friends, For my spouse ,Which all are the form need to filled while preparing documents for 190 Visa? I have seen Form 80, 1221, 47A( For dependent above 18 year in family unit),, share your experience pls,, And any special forms for any particular nationalities? ,,Thanks


----------



## vijgin (Jun 9, 2017)

Dear Friends, Form 1221 is not asked to submit in my invite, Do i need to submit it under other documents category?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

vijgin said:


> Dear Friends, Form 1221 is not asked to submit in my invite, Do i need to submit it under other documents category?


Since it is a Character evidence form, I submitted in under the Character evidence section.


----------



## Malikkk (Dec 22, 2018)

Hi,
Hope you are doing well, i got invited in January (including 5 points for my wife's degree) and have applied 189 visa. I got married in Australia through a registered celebrant and attached marriage certificate issued by Victorian Government along with my 189 visa application.

Now my question is that 
What sort of documents case officer can ask to provide regarding our marriage other than registration certificate , which we have already provided to them or merriage certificate is enough?
your Help in this regard will be highly appreciated. If anyone has gone through this scenario.

Kind Regards,
Malik


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Malikkk said:


> Hi,
> Hope you are doing well, i got invited in January (including 5 points for my wife's degree) and have applied 189 visa. I got married in Australia through a registered celebrant and attached marriage certificate issued by Victorian Government along with my 189 visa application.
> 
> Now my question is that
> ...


You may need to prove that the marriage is geniuine 

So give all evidence like joint rentals, property, bank accounts, credit cards, utility bills etc
Also include marriage photos and joint travel bills for airlines and hotels etc. for your holidays 
Basically anything that proves that you aren’t living together 

Cheers


----------



## ROYRAJU135 (Dec 24, 2017)

Is the Form 1221 and 47A is mandatory for Indians for 190 Visa,,, along with Form 80?


----------



## priyanka20 (Oct 8, 2018)

Hi All,

I am lodging my 189 visa application and claiming spouse points.
While uploading documents in immi accounts, I dont see any option asking for spouse's employment documents.
Can someone please guide me where I need to upload these documents?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

priyanka20 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am lodging my 189 visa application and claiming spouse points.
> While uploading documents in immi accounts, I dont see any option asking for spouse's employment documents.
> Can someone please guide me where I need to upload these documents?


I would upload it in the same section that asks for spouse skills assessment.


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

ROYRAJU135 said:


> Is the Form 1221 and 47A is mandatory for Indians for 190 Visa,,, along with Form 80?


It's not country specific, I did upload it but it's not a mandatory to upload form 1221. It's on you whether you want to or not 

About 47A, I don't have much idea about it .


----------



## hoandang (Apr 13, 2018)

Hi guys, would you mind to help me out filling this question

Has this applicant undertaken a health examination for an Australian visa in the last 12 months?
Give Details? -> What should I write for this kinda detail? I have completed health check and got HAP ID but unsure about the details of the medical examination.


----------



## nitin2611 (Nov 11, 2018)

hoandang said:


> Hi guys, would you mind to help me out filling this question
> 
> Has this applicant undertaken a health examination for an Australian visa in the last 12 months?
> Give Details? -> What should I write for this kinda detail? I have completed health check and got HAP ID but unsure about the details of the medical examination.




I understand you generated the HAP ID and went ahead for the medical tests using the same. If so, you can now Answer Yes and put the respective HAP ID(s) there. This way the link between your Visa and the medical is established.


----------



## hoandang (Apr 13, 2018)

Hi guys, my name in health assessment is slightly different from my actual name. So I wonder where can I rectify this blunder? Should I contact department or medical centre?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

hoandang said:


> Hi guys, my name in health assessment is slightly different from my actual name. So I wonder where can I rectify this blunder? Should I contact department or medical centre?


I would start with the panel clinic. 

Was it accurate the date you did your medicals? Usually they ask you to confirm your details are correct in person.


----------



## Abysmal (Oct 10, 2018)

Hello friends.. Anyone here applied as ICT Business Development Manager - ANZSCO 225212. Wanted to know what is the latest cut off points for this occupation


----------



## hoandang (Apr 13, 2018)

Guys, do I have to certify all my documents including payslips, form80, etc...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

hoandang said:


> Guys, do I have to certify all my documents including payslips, form80, etc...


If you are scanning in colour, then no
Even if the original documents are in black and white, use a colour scanner, and you are safe 

Cheers


----------



## apoorva.agrawal.86 (Jun 10, 2018)

Hi All,

Has anyone started with a new application in Immiaccount for 189 Skilled Independent VISA?
I created my account and started with a new application, however, it shows only New Zealand Stream - Skilled Independent Visa (189).

Is anyone facing a similar issue?


Regards,
A


----------



## kiratsid (Feb 9, 2019)

you have to apply visa 189 through skillselect account it directly redeem you to immi account then


----------



## apoorva.agrawal.86 (Jun 10, 2018)

Let me check again. Thanks

Regards,
A


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

apoorva.agrawal.86 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Has anyone started with a new application in Immiaccount for 189 Skilled Independent VISA?
> I created my account and started with a new application, however, it shows only New Zealand Stream - Skilled Independent Visa (189).
> ...


You have to click on the link given in Skillselect to take you to Immiaccount 
You can’t enter Immiaccount directly the first time 
Then you enter your email id and password for the Immiaccount you have already created.
This time you will find that you can see the 189 visa option

Proceed ahead from there 

Cheers


----------



## apoorva.agrawal.86 (Jun 10, 2018)

NB said:


> You have to click on the link given in Skillselect to take you to Immiaccount
> You can’t enter Immiaccount directly the first time
> Then you enter your email id and password for the Immiaccount you have already created.
> This time you will find that you can see the 189 visa option
> ...


Thanks NB!!!


----------



## sohanbir (May 17, 2018)

Regarding uploading scan photos.
Do they need to be of size 45 mm by 35 mm ? Or just keep the passport size photos at top right corner under scanner and scan the upload what ever it is?
Similarly back side after writing name and signing it.

Or do I need to crop and resize them after scanning?

Do we still need to write backside of infant photo since he will not be able to write or sign?



Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## sohanbir (May 17, 2018)

Regarding proposed travel of further stay details.

I have answered 21 , 23 and 24 as No and have never been to Australia.

Do I need to answer questions 25, 26 ,27 ,28 and 29?

See attached screenshot of my form.

I need to submit my application by 12 march.kindly reply asap.

Thanks in advance.









Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

sohanbir said:


> Regarding proposed travel of further stay details.
> 
> I have answered 21 , 23 and 24 as No and have never been to Australia.
> 
> ...


I would follow the forms instructions and go to Part I (Qn30) - that's what I did.


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

sohanbir said:


> Regarding uploading scan photos.
> Do they need to be of size 45 mm by 35 mm ? Or just keep the passport size photos at top right corner under scanner and scan the upload what ever it is?
> Similarly back side after writing name and signing it.
> 
> ...


45mm x 35mm - Passport Size Photograph is fine.
Color scan it.
Don't resize / crop.
(When you color scan the photo, you can leave it as it is. When you view it in your PC, it looks like a passport sized photograph. In case, you crop it, the image size becomes big and bigger, sometimes blurring the image).

No, nothing to be written in the backside of the infant photo.

Note: Just give a proper naming convention to the photographs.

Just an Example: 
PhotographPassport_FirstName_LastName.jpg
PhotographPassport_Infant_FirstName_LastName.jpg


----------



## Kenochie (Oct 17, 2017)

Dear all, I need your assistance. Under employment I want to upload a cover letter explaining to the CO some details regarding my previous employment (company does not exist anymore and salary was paid in cash and not bank deposit). Under which category do I upload such letter/note?


----------



## Moose* (Jan 19, 2019)

I have a dependent daughter who is 18 years old. I have included her form 80, PCC, Birth cert, Passport, medical and a letter from the high school saying she is a full time student. Do I need to complete any other forms?


----------



## alegor (Aug 17, 2018)

Moose* said:


> I have a dependent daughter who is 18 years old. I have included her form 80, PCC, Birth cert, Passport, medical and a letter from the high school saying she is a full time student. Do I need to complete any other forms?


Upload 10th marksheets too. If the marksheet is not in English then please get the transcript.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Moose* said:


> I have a dependent daughter who is 18 years old. I have included her form 80, PCC, Birth cert, Passport, medical and a letter from the high school saying she is a full time student. Do I need to complete any other forms?


Which country passport does she hold ?
If uk or Canada, then she need not provide any evidence 

Cheers


----------



## Moose* (Jan 19, 2019)

Thanks for the reply NB, she holds a Canadian passport.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Moose* said:


> Thanks for the reply NB, she holds a Canadian passport.


Then no evidence is required except her passport to prove functional English 

you are a citizen of and hold a valid passport issued by the United Kingdom, the United States of America, Canada, New Zealand or the Republic of Ireland

Cheers


----------



## sachin.2 (Aug 15, 2017)

Hi Experts,

Need your advise.

I have submitted my application for 189 (Accountant) with 18th Nov 2018 as acknowledgement date by IMMI.

I haven't heard anything till today. No CO contact nor employment check. As its been more than 4 months, is there any steps that i can take?

Regards
Sachin


----------



## Rkc (Mar 17, 2019)

Hi Experts,
Need your advise please.
Lodged my 189 Visa on 15th Nov 2018 through agent. Though I am not very happy with the agent, I Opened an immiaccount myself and imported my application through the TRN number to keep a track of my application status.
Feb 2019 I saw CO has contacted me asked for additional information. My agent (who is always sleeping!) still didn't inform me about this. Almost 20 days overs. When I am asking for status and follow ups, he is playing with his words and saying "Still under process".
Need your help, is there anywhere I can ask DHA directly about my status. Or can I complain about my agent for his poor service? Or is there any way I can did-engage myself from the agent due to his poor service. Because it is now really risky to leave it upto my agent.
Need your help please!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Rkc said:


> Hi Experts,
> Need your advise please.
> Lodged my 189 Visa on 15th Nov 2018 through agent. Though I am not very happy with the agent, I Opened an immiaccount myself and imported my application through the TRN number to keep a track of my application status.
> Feb 2019 I saw CO has contacted me asked for additional information. My agent (who is always sleeping!) still didn't inform me about this. Almost 20 days overs. When I am asking for status and follow ups, he is playing with his words and saying "Still under process".
> ...


Is your agent a Mara registered agent?

Cheers


----------



## Rkc (Mar 17, 2019)

Yes MARA registered.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Rkc said:


> Hi Experts,
> Need your advise please.
> Lodged my 189 Visa on 15th Nov 2018 through agent. Though I am not very happy with the agent, I Opened an immiaccount myself and imported my application through the TRN number to keep a track of my application status.
> Feb 2019 I saw CO has contacted me asked for additional information. My agent (who is always sleeping!) still didn't inform me about this. Almost 20 days overs. When I am asking for status and follow ups, he is playing with his words and saying "Still under process".
> ...


If I were in your shoes, I would discuss with the agent about parting ways amicably 
I am sure if you pay him his fees, due if any, he will not interfere with your application and you can then proceed to monitor and reply to the CO directly 

You can also take up the issue with MARA office if you are confident that you have been subjected to unprofessional behaviour by your agent

The choice is yours

Cheers


----------



## Rkc (Mar 17, 2019)

Thanks for your reply. Yes the agent fees, were settled completely long back. But I cant understand such unprofessional behavior and hold them as currently I am outside the country.
Now the concern is the 28 days reply timeframe given by DHA. Its already 20 days over and still my agent is sleeping. Do anyone have any experience ,after the allotted timeframe is it possible to reply later?
Also do you think it is advisable for myself to reply to the CO directly?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Rkc said:


> Thanks for your reply. Yes the agent fees, were settled completely long back. But I cant understand such unprofessional behavior and hold them as currently I am outside the country.
> Now the concern is the 28 days reply timeframe given by DHA. Its already 20 days over and still my agent is sleeping. Do anyone have any experience ,after the allotted timeframe is it possible to reply later?
> Also do you think it is advisable for myself to reply to the CO directly?


Have a direct talk with your agent and ask him why he is not replying to the CO?

You can reply to the co directly also, but it may burn the bridge with the agent

As far as replying beyond 28 days, the co may consider granting you an extension if you have a valid reason for not being able to complete the request in the 28 days
I am sure that the CO is sleeping would not be a valid reason

Cheers


----------



## vinay_1187 (Apr 15, 2017)

*Regardding Documents for VISA application:*

Main Applicant document

Passport
Marriage Certificate
Forms 80 and 1221
PTE result
ACS certficate
Passport Size Photo


Employment

Roles and Responisbilties all employers
4-5 Salary Slips from Organisation 1
4-5 Salary Slips from Organisation 2
4-5 Salary Slips from Organisation 3
Last 5 year ITRs
Experience Letters from Employers
Offer Letters from Employers

I see people here are over concerned submitting 20 months Salary slips of every Organization Is it really worth?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

vinay_1187 said:


> *Regardding Documents for VISA application:*
> 
> Main Applicant document
> 
> ...


If you have them I would submit them. Don't let inconvenience in gathering them and presenting them be what stops you imho. 

I submitted every single fortnightly payslip, with the bank statements showing salary credit to corroborate them.


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

vinay_1187 said:


> *Regardding Documents for VISA application:*
> 
> Main Applicant document
> 
> ...


Hi Vinay,

One Payslip per quarter.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

SG said:


> Hi Vinay,
> 
> One Payslip per quarter.


Just sharing this excerpt from a visa refusal decision record (from March 2019) that was shared with me via PM:

"_With regard to the payslips for the period January 2016 to October 2018 whilst I place some weight on these documents as evidence of the applicant's remuneration, 11 payslips as evidence of income claimed employment for the said period is grossly inadequate._".

That is presumably one payslip per quarter - and the CO had similar comments for most employment episodes.

Unfortunately this applicant wasn't asked for more documents, or issued a NJL - just a straight up visa refusal. 

If you have the evidence, just submit it me thinks


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

SG said:


> Hi Vinay,
> 
> One Payslip per quarter.





PrettyIsotonic said:


> Just sharing this excerpt from a visa refusal decision record (from March 2019) that was shared with me via PM:
> 
> "_With regard to the payslips for the period January 2016 to October 2018 whilst I place some weight on these documents as evidence of the applicant's remuneration, 11 payslips as evidence of income claimed employment for the said period is grossly inadequate._".
> 
> ...


Hi Vinay,

As "PrettyIsotonic" mentioned, you can give all the payslips. 

People who gave one payslip per quarter have also received their Grants earlier. This could be / might be a new update to provide all the payslips.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Just sharing this excerpt from a visa refusal decision record (from March 2019) that was shared with me via PM:
> 
> "_With regard to the payslips for the period January 2016 to October 2018 whilst I place some weight on these documents as evidence of the applicant's remuneration, 11 payslips as evidence of income claimed employment for the said period is grossly inadequate._".
> 
> ...


I always advocated that one should submit each and every payslip
It’s not that you have to submit it physically so it bulks up the application 

I just don’t understand why members would only want to submit 1 per quarter when they have access to all payslips

Cheers


----------



## Malikkk (Dec 22, 2018)

Hi Everyone,
My 189 file is open now and case officer has just asked me about my master degree from Australia which I got on my convocation and my partner pte score, which I have already provided.
Now my question is that is there anything else case officer can ask or only the decision will come now?
And one more question is that last time my partner appeared in pte exam was February 2018 and I lodged the file in January 2019 for 189..
Some consultants are saying partner PTE score must not be older than 1 year.
And some are saying I don't need to be worried about this because my partner has done MASETER DEGREE IN ACCOUNTING from Australia...

Kind Regards,
Malik


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Malikkk said:


> Hi Everyone,
> My 189 file is open now and case officer has just asked me about my master degree from Australia which I got on my convocation and my partner pte score, which I have already provided.
> Now my question is that is there anything else case officer can ask or only the decision will come now?
> And one more question is that last time my partner appeared in pte exam was February 2018 and I lodged the file in January 2019 for 189..
> ...


Have you claimed partner points ?

If not, then there are many ways of proving functional English which includes studying in English medium school or college
So you can use that route and not worry about the pte score at all

As far as co asking further evidence, that can’t be ruled out
there have been instances recently of 6 co contacts

Cheers


----------



## Malikkk (Dec 22, 2018)

Yes I have claimed partner points as well.


----------



## kirthi221012 (Apr 11, 2019)

*Sabbatical Leaves during employment*

Hi, i was employed with one organisation for 5 years, but i had taken a non-paid sabbatical for one year . Do i have to state this specifically on the Refernce letter? the Service certificate that i had received upon my resignation mentions that i was a employee for all 5 years. please guide me


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

kirthi221012 said:


> Hi, i was employed with one organisation for 5 years, but i had taken a non-paid sabbatical for one year . Do i have to state this specifically on the Refernce letter? the Service certificate that i had received upon my resignation mentions that i was a employee for all 5 years. please guide me


Hi Kirthi,

If the service letter says you were employed for 5 years, then let that be. You need not have to mention anything else.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

SG said:


> Hi Kirthi,
> 
> If the service letter says you were employed for 5 years, then let that be. You need not have to mention anything else.


It’s plain and simple BS
SG doesn’t know what he is talking about

If you follow this path, you are bound to fall into VERY VERY serious trouble down the line

cheers


----------



## bablu12345 (Sep 2, 2017)

kirthi221012 said:


> Hi, i was employed with one organisation for 5 years, but i had taken a non-paid sabbatical for one year . Do i have to state this specifically on the Refernce letter? the Service certificate that i had received upon my resignation mentions that i was a employee for all 5 years. please guide me


You should not worry if letter doesn't mention that. You were part of the organization even though you were on sabbatical leave.


----------



## bablu12345 (Sep 2, 2017)

Malikkk said:


> Yes I have claimed partner points as well.


You are perfectly fine for - 

my partner appeared in pte exam was February 2018 and I lodged the file in January 2019 for 189..


Always go through DHA website and don't listen to people on internet like me .

This is from DHA website about English requirements -

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/hel...quirements/english-language/competent-english

_Skilled Independent (subclass 189)(Points tested stream)	: Test cannot have been undertaken more than 3 years before the date of invitation
_

And these are the requirements to claim partner points - 

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/help-support/departmental-forms/online-forms/points-calculator

_Partner skills
Check if you can claim this
Proof that when you were invited to apply for this visa, your partner:
was under 45 years old
had *competent English*
had a suitable skills assessment from the relevant assessing authority for their nominated skilled occupation. Your partner’s nominated skilled occupation must be on the same skilled occupations list as your nominated skilled occupation._

And if you click on "competent English" from Partner Skill page above then this is written again -

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/hel...uirements/english-language/proficient-english

_To prove you have Proficient English, show us evidence that in the 3 years before we invite you to apply for the visa._

So you are all set.
Good luck.


----------



## aise (Sep 7, 2018)

kirthi221012 said:


> Hi, i was employed with one organisation for 5 years, but i had taken a non-paid sabbatical for one year . Do i have to state this specifically on the Refernce letter? the Service certificate that i had received upon my resignation mentions that i was a employee for all 5 years. please guide me



I don't know if you did the assessment from ACS but

For ACS the rule is;

_Full-time work is considered to be 20 hours or more per week and must be stated in the reference. Any experience that is less than 20 hours per week will not be considered in an assessment. _

So, sabbatical leave is not considered as experience I guess.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

bablu12345 said:


> You should not worry if letter doesn't mention that. You were part of the organization even though you were on sabbatical leave.


Do you think that the CO will not check the salary slips and the bank statements on whether you were really paid or not ?

DHA doesn’t want that you should just be a part of the organisation 
They want that you should have really worked and gained experience which will help when you are in Australia 

Cheers


----------



## vinay_1187 (Apr 15, 2017)

bablu12345 said:


> You should not worry if letter doesn't mention that. You were part of the organization even though you were on sabbatical leave.


Absolute wrong !! Get it documented on paper from the employer. If you start with wrong information chances for Rejection is *100%.* I was in the UK for 6 months that was on office work only and I still ask my employer to mention this time frame explicitly on my RnR letter.

Mate do not quote any wrong information on your VISA related work.


----------



## bablu12345 (Sep 2, 2017)

NB said:


> Do you think that the CO will not check the salary slips and the bank statements on whether you were really paid or not ?
> 
> DHA doesn’t want that you should just be a part of the organisation
> They want that you should have really worked and gained experience which will help when you are in Australia
> ...


This is definition of Seb leaves from Google  
_*A leave with pay *(sabbatical) is a privilege which may be granted to an individual who has demonstrated, preferably by published or otherwise recognized work, substantial ability in scholarship, research and training, or other creative work."
_

Well if you have ACS document suggesting your work experience then nothing to worry. CO is not there to ask for salary slips. Thats absolutely wrong information everyone is spreading around. Nowhere in the DHA website even written that pay stubs are way to or the only way to prove your employment. HR letters are the most credible thing. Now coming to your point, many EU countries provide 70 days of paid leave in a year (Germany is an example). People sometimes take them in a single shot to go to world tour. Now that doesn't mean you have 2 months of less experience per year and in 6 year that will be 1 less year!!! Sweden has 1+ year of paid paternity leave doesn't mean you have 1 less years of experience. You get your pay, pay slip, access to email and everything to keep you up to date. When you are part of the company, you still have access to documents, emails etc and you be part of that experience in that company. 

One of my friend is AU citizen now and was in Sweden on 1 year of paternity leave and got his PR by including that year in ACS counting of 10 years of experience.

But people are very skeptical about little things and they don't want to give reason to CO and thats perfectly fine.

In this particular case, this guy can write in comments if this year of seb leaves doesn't make any difference in his points calculation. But if he desperately needs that year to have cut off then he should rather skip it and he should be perfectly fine.

Cheers.


----------



## bablu12345 (Sep 2, 2017)

vinay_1187 said:


> Absolute wrong !! Get it documented on paper from the employer. If you start with wrong information chances for Rejection is *100%.* I was in the UK for 6 months that was on office work only and I still ask my employer to mention this time frame explicitly on my RnR letter.
> 
> Mate do not quote any wrong information on your VISA related work.


Update yourself with my comments above.

Cheers.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

bablu12345 said:


> This is definition of Seb leaves from Google
> _*A leave with pay *(sabbatical) is a privilege which may be granted to an individual who has demonstrated, preferably by published or otherwise recognized work, substantial ability in scholarship, research and training, or other creative work."
> _
> 
> ...


You don’t even know what you are talking about

No one is disputing the right to claiming experience for PAID leave

This member was NOT paid

No wonder with applicants like you, the rate of rejection of applications in DHA has gone up tremendously 
Those who want to tread the path shown by you, do so at your peril

It’s a wastage of time to read your comments so have added you to my ignore list 


Cheers


----------



## bablu12345 (Sep 2, 2017)

NB said:


> You don’t even know what you are talking about
> 
> No one is disputing the right to claiming experience for PAID leave
> 
> ...


I am not saying you always follow what I say. You have no idea about me so better you reserve your comments about me to yourself. 

Good luck.


----------



## aise (Sep 7, 2018)

NB said:


> You don’t even know what you are talking about
> 
> No one is disputing the right to claiming experience for PAID leave
> 
> ...


Dear NB,

As I read the ACS rules it says;

_Full-time work is considered to be 20 hours or more per week and must be stated in the reference. Any experience that is less than 20 hours per week will not be considered in an assessment. _

So, I guess, paid or not paid. It does not matter. That is why paid maternity leave is not considered as experience right? Or am I wrong?

A more complicated question... I was paid by the government during my maternity leave (3 months), not my employer. Can we consider that period as experience?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

aise said:


> Dear NB,
> 
> As I read the ACS rules it says;
> 
> ...


If you go through my previous posts, I have always maintained that you should not claim points for experience for maternity leave irrespective of whether paid or unpaid

It’s a grey area and it is better to be safe then sorry

Earned leave is the only one leave once can claim safely

Cheers


----------



## fuzzydunlop (Apr 28, 2019)

Hi everyone,

I'm originally from India, but I am living in Australia currently on a student visa. I have got my skills assessed via Engineers Australia as a Telecommunications Engineer. I did not use my experience (17 months) as points here.

I am going to submit an EOI very soon. Now, if I receive an invite, do I have to submit documents for tax returns such as ITR/Form 16/Form 26AS? The reason being I did not file returns before and I am unable to at the moment as the date for filing has expired. There is no way to get the returns as I had personally enquired in Income Tax department recently.

Can you please confirm if I need to submit tax returns even though I will not be claiming points for experience in my 189 application?

Thanks!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

fuzzydunlop said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm originally from India, but I am living in Australia currently on a student visa. I have got my skills assessed via Engineers Australia as a Telecommunications Engineer. I did not use my experience (17 months) as points here.
> 
> ...


What other evidence do you have for the employment ?

Cheers


----------



## fuzzydunlop (Apr 28, 2019)

*Work Evidence*



NB said:


> What other evidence do you have for the employment ?
> 
> Cheers


I have salary slips/offer letter/separation letter/employment reference letter. I hope that is enough.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

fuzzydunlop said:


> I have salary slips/offer letter/separation letter/employment reference letter. I hope that is enough.


Third party evidence?
Bank statement in which the salary was credited
PF statement ?

Cheers


----------



## fuzzydunlop (Apr 28, 2019)

*Evidence*



NB said:


> Third party evidence?
> Bank statement in which the salary was credited
> PF statement ?
> 
> Cheers


I will have the bank statements for the entire period where salary was credited. Is that good to go?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

fuzzydunlop said:


> I will have the bank statements for the entire period where salary was credited. Is that good to go?


I think then you are good to go
Make sure you mark all employment in the EOI as NOT relevant 

Cheers


----------



## fuzzydunlop (Apr 28, 2019)

*E*



NB said:


> I think then you are good to go
> Make sure you mark all employment in the EOI as NOT relevant
> 
> Cheers


Thanks a lot, NB!


----------



## Malikkk (Dec 22, 2018)

Hi Everyone,
My Case officer requested documents for my 189 visa on 9th of April and asked about my master degree from Australia which I got on my convocation and my partner pte score, which I have already provided on the same day and its been almost a month now.
After how long decision usually comes after CO request?

Kind Regards,
Malik


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Malikkk said:


> Hi Everyone,
> My Case officer requested documents for my 189 visa on 9th of April and asked about my master degree from Australia which I got on my convocation and my partner pte score, which I have already provided on the same day and its been almost a month now.
> After how long decision usually comes after CO request?
> 
> ...


You can never be sure

You have to wait patiently for the next CO contact or grant 
Due to the imminent elections, grants in general appears to have been slowed

Cheers


----------



## karpagam (May 16, 2018)

Hi all,

My CO contacted me on 30th Apr mrng around 10.30 to provide updated birth certificate of my daughter as I have by mistake uploaded the one without her name. Immediately after the mail, I uploaded the birth certificate at around 11. At 12.30 I got a notification from linked in that my CO has viewed my profile few seconds ago .. is there chances that my CO has seen the additional documentation I uploaded immediately and proceeded with further verification?

Do I have chances to get the grant as next or my case has been again moved to queue for next case officer to Check further?

When can I expect a result


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

karpagam said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My CO contacted me on 30th Apr mrng around 10.30 to provide updated birth certificate of my daughter as I have by mistake uploaded the one without her name. Immediately after the mail, I uploaded the birth certificate at around 11. At 12.30 I got a notification from linked in that my CO has viewed my profile few seconds ago .. is there chances that my CO has seen the additional documentation I uploaded immediately and proceeded with further verification?
> 
> ...


You can never be sure at what stage of the process is your file

Don’t read too much into the CO looking at your LinkedIn profile
He may just be Cross checking one of your claims

You have to wait patiently for the next co contact or grant

Cheers


----------



## karpagam (May 16, 2018)

NB said:


> karpagam said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all,
> ...


Thanks NB. Just out of curiosity that doubt arised


----------



## Brinda19 (Apr 29, 2019)

Hi,

Please can someone tell me where to mention maternity leave?
My RnR letter is issued from company directly and I do not have an option to mention the leave.

Please help

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Brinda19 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please can someone tell me where to mention maternity leave?
> My RnR letter is issued from company directly and I do not have an option to mention the leave.
> ...


At what stage of the process are you ?

Cheers


----------



## Brinda19 (Apr 29, 2019)

I am going to apply skill Assesment from ACS.
I have 9,9,7,7, in IELTS
and 9 yrs exp in IT

Have a break of 1 yr for maternity, and i should mention that while applying to ACS. So where shall i mention pls?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Brinda19 said:


> I am going to apply skill Assesment from ACS.
> I have 9,9,7,7, in IELTS
> and 9 yrs exp in IT
> 
> Have a break of 1 yr for maternity, and i should mention that while applying to ACS. So where shall i mention pls?


You can show that you were not working during that one year period when applying 

You have to give details of each employment so break that employment in 2 parts
Part A 
Part B

So there will be a gap of 1 year between part a end and part b start

After you get the assessment, when filing the EOI, follow the same pattern

Cheers


----------



## Brinda19 (Apr 29, 2019)

No the problem is, for all the 9 years i worked with the same employer. I had 6 months paid leave and 6 months unpaid and continued with the same company and their letter states that i have 9 years exp with them and they dont mention this break anywhere.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Brinda19 said:


> No the problem is, for all the 9 years i worked with the same employer. I had 6 months paid leave and 6 months unpaid and continued with the same company and their letter states that i have 9 years exp with them and they dont mention this break anywhere.


Let them not mention it

You break it up when applying to ACS 

Employer A jan 2005 to dec 2009
Employer A jan 2011 to dec 2015

This is what I would have done and I can’t help you beyond that
You may consult a Mara agent if you still have apprehensions 

cheers


----------



## snitu13 (Sep 3, 2018)

Brinda19 said:


> I am going to apply skill Assesment from ACS.
> I have 9,9,7,7, in IELTS
> and 9 yrs exp in IT
> 
> Have a break of 1 yr for maternity, and i should mention that while applying to ACS. So where shall i mention pls?


My wife also had 8 months maternity leave in 14 years exp (same company). For ACS skills assessment, we gave HR employment letter (with roles & responsibilities) of total exp and did NOT mention maternity leave anywhere. HR letter showed continuous employment of these 14 years, so I guess break was not needed to be shown. ACS results came out positive with min. deduction of 2 years.
Go with what you feel is right or as NB said, contact an experienced agent.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

snitu13 said:


> My wife also had 8 months maternity leave in 14 years exp (same company). For ACS skills assessment, we gave HR employment letter (with roles & responsibilities) of total exp and did NOT mention maternity leave anywhere. HR letter showed continuous employment of these 14 years, so I guess break was not needed to be shown. ACS results came out positive with min. deduction of 2 years.
> Go with what you feel is right or as NB said, contact an experienced agent.


Was the maternity leave before 10 years or within ?

Cheers


----------



## snitu13 (Sep 3, 2018)

NB said:


> Was the maternity leave before 10 years or within ?
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers


Within last 3 years.. 2016

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

snitu13 said:


> Within last 3 years.. 2016
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


Then you are one lucky guy
That’s all that I can say 

Cheers


----------



## shekhar_babu (Mar 27, 2017)

Hi All, 

I am hearing lot on Nov'16th 2019 new rules. I have few questions here 
i) If that is gonna takes place, are we getting any more new rules added from July 1st 2019? or we gonna with stick with Nov'16th rules? Is that been granted or finalised?
ii) If Nov 16th rules gonna take place, what would be the number of invitations expected for July, Aug, Sep? Are they just be on hold until Nov 16 kicks off.
iii) If No, then are we still be predicting from 11th of each month for results? 

Please provide me more information on the above queries. Appreciate your time on responses.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

shekhar_babu said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am hearing lot on Nov'16th 2019 new rules. I have few questions here
> i) If that is gonna takes place, are we getting any more new rules added from July 1st 2019? or we gonna with stick with Nov'16th rules? Is that been granted or finalised?
> ...


There are general election in Australia this month

Let that get out of the way and the new government take over

A lot of your questions depend on the stand that they take

So wait till June 1st week and then post again

Cheers


----------



## shekhar_babu (Mar 27, 2017)

Thanks NB for your quick reply.


----------



## Brinda19 (Apr 29, 2019)

I don know if I can post in this thread, but this is a reply for what we spoke here..
I did mention my maternity break with detailed dates in my resume and mailed ACS that i had a break and that i have mentioned the same in my resume.

They replied back saying they ll analyse based on the documents i have provided.

But i got an assessment yesterday excluding that leave.
SO what should i do now?

As per the assessment i will have 5 yrs+ in July, but i know i have a break inbetween.

Should i claim 10 points in July as per ACS doc or 5 points because i know i have atleast 6 months unpaid break?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Brinda19 said:


> I don know if I can post in this thread, but this is a reply for what we spoke here..
> I did mention my maternity break with detailed dates in my resume and mailed ACS that i had a break and that i have mentioned the same in my resume.
> 
> They replied back saying they ll analyse based on the documents i have provided.
> ...



You don’t have to claim points in the EOI
The system calculates the points based on your inputs of experience 

So In the EOI, show that 6 months break separately and mark that as non relevant 

So automatically your points will come down, till such time you gain additional experience to compensate that period

Cheers


----------



## shades (Oct 22, 2018)

Brinda19 said:


> I don know if I can post in this thread, but this is a reply for what we spoke here..
> I did mention my maternity break with detailed dates in my resume and mailed ACS that i had a break and that i have mentioned the same in my resume.
> 
> They replied back saying they ll analyse based on the documents i have provided.
> ...


Hi Brinda,

There are 2 scenarios here:
1> You had a maternity break where you were made to quit the company and later rejoined the company as a new hire. In such a case, you will have to mention the break in your EOI form which will automatically reduce your points
2> You had an extended unpaid maternity inline with your company policy (Some companies have 3 months paid leave followed by an optional 6 months unpaid leave, half pay leave etc). Even though you were not paid, you still enjoyed other company benefits like insurance, PF etc. In such a scenario, I believe you can go ahead and claim it as experience as it is as per your company policy. You can defend the same with company experience letter which will indicate your employment with no breaks in between


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

shades said:


> Hi Brinda,
> 
> There are 2 scenarios here:
> 1> You had a maternity break where you were made to quit the company and later rejoined the company as a new hire. In such a case, you will have to mention the break in your EOI form which will automatically reduce your points
> 2> You had an extended unpaid maternity inline with your company policy (Some companies have 3 months paid leave followed by an optional 6 months unpaid leave, half pay leave etc). Even though you were not paid, you still enjoyed other company benefits like insurance, PF etc. In such a scenario, I believe you can go ahead and claim it as experience as it is as per your company policy. You can defend the same with company experience letter which will indicate your employment with no breaks in between


The DHA is giving you points for experience, not for salary drawn

By your theory, if a person takes voluntary retirement, and is paid salary for the next 20 years, he can claim experience points for 20 years ?

Follow this logic at your own peril
I would not use this 6 months experience form points under any circumstances 

Cheers


----------



## shades (Oct 22, 2018)

NB said:


> The DHA is giving you points for experience, not for salary drawn
> 
> By your theory, if a person takes voluntary retirement, and is paid salary for the next 20 years, he can claim experience points for 20 years ?
> 
> ...


Maternity break is treated as a right and not a favor done by the company. So lets not please compare it with taking a voluntary retirement. If her break is as per company policy, I would argue she is well within her rights to claim experience on it.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

shades said:


> Maternity break is treated as a right and not a favor done by the company. So lets not please compare it with taking a voluntary retirement. If her break is as per company policy, I would argue she is well within her rights to claim experience on it.


Follow at your own peril
Let the member decide what route she wants to take 

Cheers


----------



## shades (Oct 22, 2018)

NB said:


> The DHA is giving you points for experience, not for salary drawn
> 
> By your theory, if a person takes voluntary retirement, and is paid salary for the next 20 years, he can claim experience points for 20 years ?
> 
> ...


Also if we go by your extreme logic, we will have to deduct experience for marriage breaks, holidays, sick leave etc etc. Hope you are getting the drift here. Anyways let the poster decide what she wants to do.


----------



## kirthi221012 (Apr 11, 2019)

aise said:


> I don't know if you did the assessment from ACS but
> 
> For ACS the rule is;
> 
> ...


Hi, thanks for the advice. Further reading from various sources, I understood that non-paid breaks are not accounted for Professional ICT experience. So, I requested my employer for another letter with the breaks mentioned and I had submitted the same to ACS. As expected, the ACS assessment did not include the break period as a professional ICT experience. 

For anyone who is in a similar situation, my understanding based on reading from various sources is that - 

When you claim points, it should be for continuous periods of employment that satisfy the criteria put forth by the skills assessment body. You must be able to provide evidence for your employment, including the pay slips, if required to prove that episode of employment to the CO during the Visa processing. As per ACS guidelines, when the minimum of 20 hours per week is not met, it is not considered as Professional ICT experience and hence not eligible for the points.

Thanks,
Kirthi.


----------



## Brinda19 (Apr 29, 2019)

Ok got both your points..
Now my question is :
1) Why didnt ACS deduct this from my experience when i have explicitly mentioned this?
2) Just in case i go with ACS documents , dont show this as break claiming points for whole term and i get selected - what will happen when my application in under process and they exactly ask some details for this period?


I jus want to know, i have not decided what to do.


----------



## Brinda19 (Apr 29, 2019)

So ACS deducted paid leave or unpaid leave or both u mean?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kirthi221012 said:


> Hi, thanks for the advice. Further reading from various sources, I understood that non-paid breaks are not accounted for Professional ICT experience. So, I requested my employer for another letter with the breaks mentioned and I had submitted the same to ACS. As expected, the ACS assessment did not include the break period as a professional ICT experience.
> 
> For anyone who is in a similar situation, my understanding based on reading from various sources is that -
> 
> ...


You may have saved a lot of members from getting their applications from being rejected which despite all my efforts I could not

If they still claim points, there is nada anyone can do 

Cheers


----------



## Csp23 (Nov 4, 2018)

NB said:


> kirthi221012 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, thanks for the advice. Further reading from various sources, I understood that non-paid breaks are not accounted for Professional ICT experience. So, I requested my employer for another letter with the breaks mentioned and I had submitted the same to ACS. As expected, the ACS assessment did not include the break period as a professional ICT experience.
> ...


Hi NB,
In my case, I had a taken a break (was in USA) of 6 months (unpaid) and then there was a 6 months paid maternity leaves for me.
Since both the above conditions are considered as a continuous employment in my company, I did not mention any of the above in my application.

Also, when I got my assessment done, my total experience was 8 years and since it was in India I got points for only 5 years of employment.

And, while lodging my application, I filled form 80, I have mentioned my address where I stayed in the USA during my unpaid break.

Now, reading this post, I think there can be an issue with my application. What do you suggest? Shall I upfront send an email to DoHA with this information or wait for CO contact or something else? 
Please suggest.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Csp23 said:


> Hi NB,
> In my case, I had a taken a break (was in USA) of 6 months (unpaid) and then there was a 6 months paid maternity leaves for me.
> Since both the above conditions are considered as a continuous employment in my company, I did not mention any of the above in my application.
> 
> ...


From what I understand you have claimed points for experience for the unpaid as well as maternity leave also (You did not mark them as NOt RELEVANT in the EOI]
Your only good point is that you did not get any point advantage by claiming this period 

If so , Consult a good Mara agent and take his advise

Cheers


----------



## Csp23 (Nov 4, 2018)

NB said:


> Csp23 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi NB,
> ...


Thanks NB. What happens with visa grant if after lodging, the points are reduced for any reason?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Csp23 said:


> Thanks NB. What happens with visa grant if after lodging, the points are reduced for any reason?


The application is rejected and the fees forfeited 
The co can also debar you from applying again for upto 3 years

Cheers


----------



## Csp23 (Nov 4, 2018)

NB said:


> Csp23 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks NB. What happens with visa grant if after lodging, the points are reduced for any reason?
> ...


Thanks for your reply.


----------



## Csp23 (Nov 4, 2018)

NB said:


> Csp23 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks NB. What happens with visa grant if after lodging, the points are reduced for any reason?
> ...





Csp23 said:


> NB said:
> 
> 
> > Csp23 said:
> ...


I tried contacting a few MARA agents, but they are not ready to provide consultation at this stage, since I had applied on my own.
Any suggestions for the way forward for me?


----------



## Csp23 (Nov 4, 2018)

Csp23 said:


> NB said:
> 
> 
> > Csp23 said:
> ...


Shall I upload this declaration using change in circumstances? So as to tell it upfront or wait for CO contact?
Request quick revert please...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Csp23 said:


> Shall I upload this declaration using change in circumstances? So as to tell it upfront or wait for CO contact?
> Request quick revert please...


Wait patiently but pray hard

Cheers


----------



## Csp23 (Nov 4, 2018)

NB said:


> Csp23 said:
> 
> 
> > Shall I upload this declaration using change in circumstances? So as to tell it upfront or wait for CO contact?
> ...


Fingers crossed..


----------



## bablu12345 (Sep 2, 2017)

*PR granted *

Hai guys,

Got PR granted email yesterday without any question being asked. Nobody contacted over phone or email from department of home affairs . 
I wanted DHA to delay my grant as much as possible due to personal reasons but i couldn't stop DHA further in granting me a visa . 

Good luck to everyone.

Cheers.


----------



## Csp23 (Nov 4, 2018)

bablu12345 said:


> Hai guys,
> 
> Got PR granted email yesterday without any question being asked. Nobody contacted over phone or email from department of home affairs
> 
> ...


Congratulations 🎉 😊


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

bablu12345 said:


> Hai guys,
> 
> Got PR granted email yesterday without any question being asked. Nobody contacted over phone or email from department of home affairs .
> I wanted DHA to delay my grant as much as possible due to personal reasons but i couldn't stop DHA further in granting me a visa .
> ...


Congratulations Bablu


----------



## tnk009 (May 10, 2017)

Guys,
Do I need the PCC for myself or do need for all my family members (at present my wife is no a co-applicant)?

Many thanks.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

tnk009 said:


> Guys,
> Do I need the PCC for myself or do need for all my family members (at present my wife is no a co-applicant)?
> 
> Many thanks.


YOu will need to provide medicals and pcc for your wife and children even if they are not co applicants
Children below 16 or 18 don’t need pcc

Cheers


----------



## Brinda19 (Apr 29, 2019)

Hello NB,

Where shall I mention my 6 months maternity break as irrelevant in EOI?
I remember u telling somewhere we can mark it?

Thanks


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Brinda19 said:


> Hello NB,
> 
> Where shall I mention my 6 months maternity break as irrelevant in EOI?
> I remember u telling somewhere we can mark it?
> ...


Split the employment into 3 and choose the not-relevant checkbox for this 6-month period; relevant for the other 2.


----------



## Brinda19 (Apr 29, 2019)

Will do the same, thank u so much NB..

So while submitting it shows as 2 episodes, jus excluding my maternity break.
It is mentioned as a continuous employment in ACS doc, hope that wont be a problem.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Brinda19 said:


> Will do the same, thank u so much NB..
> 
> So while submitting it shows as 2 episodes, jus excluding my maternity break.
> It is mentioned as a continuous employment in ACS doc, hope that wont be a problem.


As long as you make it very clear that you are not claiming experience for the maternity leave period , you should be safe
If possible email the assessing officer at ACS and highlight the same

Cheers


----------



## Brinda19 (Apr 29, 2019)

I already have an email which i sent to ACS mentioning exactly which are my dates of maternity period, but they did not take that into consideration but still provided as single employment.

That email is enuf right?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Brinda19 said:


> I already have an email which i sent to ACS mentioning exactly which are my dates of maternity period, but they did not take that into consideration but still provided as single employment.
> 
> That email is enuf right?


Your sending an email is not enough 
You should have a response from them that they got your email and that they are aware of your maternity leave and yet their assessment is valid
Drop an email to help ACS and ask them to confirm it

Cheers


----------



## Brinda19 (Apr 29, 2019)

Hello NB- ACS is asking to submit a review application 😞 .. that’s worth 395$ - jus want to know with the same letter from ACS , can we not mention clearly the dates of maternity in eoi, rather than going for review application?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Brinda19 said:


> Hello NB- ACS is asking to submit a review application 😞 .. that’s worth 395$ - jus want to know with the same letter from ACS , can we not mention clearly the dates of maternity in eoi, rather than going for review application?


Is this maternity period after your skills met date and have been allowed to claim points in the ACS assessment?

Cheers


----------



## Brinda19 (Apr 29, 2019)

Yes - as per ACS my employment is valid from July 2014
My maternity break is from

Jan 2017 to Jan 2018


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Brinda19 said:


> Yes - as per ACS my employment is valid from July 2014
> My maternity break is from
> 
> Jan 2017 to Jan 2018


Then absolutely no issues
No need to go back to ACS 
Just split the experience in 3 parts as mentioned above

Cheers


----------



## Brinda19 (Apr 29, 2019)

Uff, such a relief... Thank u so much, will submit the EOI mentioning 3 splits


----------



## Brinda19 (Apr 29, 2019)

Hi,

Did u get any update?


----------



## GSM82 (Feb 22, 2018)

Hey guys,

I'm filling my visa online application and i have 2 questions about it:

1st - In the employment part, i should put the exact dates that are in my ACS? I mean, my Job #1 i started on March 2010, but ACS discounted 4 years and i can use it only from March 2014! So should i put 2010 or 2014? 
In the EOI i put exactly as it was in ACS skill assessment.

2nd - My ACS skills assessment will expire in Feb 2020, probably they will still be processing my visa, should i request a reassessment from ACS? what should i do in this case?


Thank you in advance!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

GSM82 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm filling my visa online application and i have 2 questions about it:
> 
> ...


1. Follow the EOI
2. Not required. Your ACS assessment needed to be valid only till the date of the invite 

Cheers


----------



## GSM82 (Feb 22, 2018)

NB said:


> 1. Follow the EOI
> 2. Not required. Your ACS assessment needed to be valid only till the date of the invite
> 
> Cheers


Thanks NB!

Just another quick question:

- My payslips from Job #1 my job position is different from the reference letters and EOI because the company never changed my job position in their system, but my R&R's are related to the job position i have in my ACS and EOI! Do you believe i will have a problem with DHA because of this?

Thank you again man!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

GSM82 said:


> Thanks NB!
> 
> Just another quick question:
> 
> ...


How long did you work in this company ?
Have you claimed points for the entire experience 
You have to give more details
You can’t be cryptic and expect and answer

Cheers


----------



## GSM82 (Feb 22, 2018)

NB said:


> How long did you work in this company ?
> Have you claimed points for the entire experience
> You have to give more details
> You can’t be cryptic and expect and answer
> ...


Sorry,

Yes i did, i worked from March 2010 to August 2014, and ACS deducted 4 years from it. So for points claiming purposes i can count from March 2014 to August 2014.

Tks!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

GSM82 said:


> Sorry,
> 
> Yes i did, i worked from March 2010 to August 2014, and ACS deducted 4 years from it. So for points claiming purposes i can count from March 2014 to August 2014.
> 
> Tks!


So you were promoted between 2010-2014 but the company pay slips still show your designation as it was in 2010?

If so, not a big deal
But do check
If you don’t claim experience entirely for this company does your points get reduced?

Cheers


----------



## GSM82 (Feb 22, 2018)

NB said:


> So you were promoted between 2010-2014 but the company pay slips still show your designation as it was in 2010?
> 
> If so, not a big deal
> But do check
> ...


Yes, that's the case. In fact i only worked in this payslip position during the first months, after that it was the position its claimed on my ACS. 
Do you think if i get a letter from them stating this would solve the problem? My former boss is a good friend and i still have contact with him.

I completed 5 years of experience in 1st april of this year, so if i exclude this Job experience i believe i won't loose any points, because from 1st april to 17th august(when i was invited) would cover the difference right?

Thanks for your help NB!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

GSM82 said:


> Yes, that's the case. In fact i only worked in this payslip position during the first months, after that it was the position its claimed on my ACS.
> Do you think if i get a letter from them stating this would solve the problem? My former boss is a good friend and i still have contact with him.
> 
> I completed 5 years of experience in 1st april of this year, so if i exclude this Job experience i believe i won't loose any points, because from 1st april to 17th august(when i was invited) would cover the difference right?
> ...


No need to exclude this experience 
Get that letter and keep with you in case the CO ask for it
You will probably not need it
Cheers


----------



## GSM82 (Feb 22, 2018)

NB said:


> No need to exclude this experience
> Get that letter and keep with you in case the CO ask for it
> You will probably not need it
> Cheers


Sweet!
Thank you NB!


----------



## Mishasn (Nov 11, 2018)

Hi guys,

We got grant in july and are planning to move beginning of next year IA. I have a question regarding my passport. It will expire mid next year so i want renew it now. How can i inform homeaffairs to update my passport number in their system as well.

Regards,


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

Mishasn said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> We got grant in july and are planning to move beginning of next year IA. I have a question regarding my passport. It will expire mid next year so i want renew it now. How can i inform homeaffairs to update my passport number in their system as well.
> 
> Regards,


Login to your ImmiAccount and go to Update Details and update the new passport there.

You can then check via VEVO to confirm if your Passport information has been updated or not. The process is quick and trouble free.


----------



## denominator (Sep 19, 2019)

sultan_azam said:


> 17 Form 80
> 18 Form 1221


How to fill up Form 80 and 1221? Do I have to print them out, fill and scan or can I fill digitally?



sultan_azam said:


> 1 Passport - first and last page color scan


The first page is the biodata page and the last page is? No need to scan the whole passport?



sultan_azam said:


> Generate HAP ID letter from immiaccount


Can I do medical checkup before getting invited? How to get HAP ID before getting invited?

Do I have to contact the Australian High Commission in my country of residence to get the list of panel clinics/hospitals?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

denominator said:


> How to fill up Form 80 and 1221? Do I have to print them out, fill and scan or can I fill digitally?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fill the forms digitally, take a print out of the signature page, sign it, scan it and attach it to the rest of the form
Just the page giving yiur biodata and photo and the page giving your address
If you have some overseas experience, you can attach the visa stamps pages

In Immiaccount go to health section link under the list of visas and generate hap ids for all applicants 

The list of approved panel clinics in all countries is given in the DHA website 
Google it

Cheers


----------



## AGupta (Oct 11, 2018)

Hi Mates

I am not sure if this is the right forum to post my query or not. Appreciate if someone can answer or route me to the correct forum

I got my Grant in Mar 2019 which states the Unlimited Entries till 2024. I have completed the mandatory (first) entry too. 
Next would like to know what is the time-frame by which I have to relocate to Aus *for good* to maintain my PR status and apply for next steps of Citizenship. 

Do I have *complete 5 years* at my disposal before moving to Aus? 

Some persons say one needs to be in Aus for 2-3 years within this span for 5 years..
Can someone please clarify?

Thanks


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

AGupta said:


> Hi Mates
> 
> I am not sure if this is the right forum to post my query or not. Appreciate if someone can answer or route me to the correct forum
> 
> ...


You have until 25-Mar-2024 to move to Australia for good.
The thing about 2 years residency you've heard is to get the 5 years resident return visa (RRV) 155 which you will need to be able to travel back in to Australia post 25-Mar-2014. However, if you haven't resided for 2 years, you still can* get the shorter 3 months RRV 157; and of course, if you have no travel plans, you don't need a RRV and can continue to live in Australia.

* both RRV 155 and 157 subject to eligibility criteria explained *here*.



AGupta said:


> Do I have *complete 5 years* at my disposal before moving to Aus?


Yes.


----------



## AGupta (Oct 11, 2018)

Thanks mate. That helps



KeeDa said:


> You have until 25-Mar-2024 to move to Australia for good.
> The thing about 2 years residency you've heard is to get the 5 years resident return visa (RRV) 155 which you will need to be able to travel back in to Australia post 25-Mar-2014. However, if you haven't resided for 2 years, you still can* get the shorter 3 months RRV 157; and of course, if you have no travel plans, you don't need a RRV and can continue to live in Australia.
> 
> * both RRV 155 and 157 subject to eligibility criteria explained *here*.
> ...


----------



## denominator (Sep 19, 2019)

NB said:


> In Immiaccount go to health section link under the list of visas and generate hap ids for all applicants
> Cheers


If I go for a medical checkup before getting invited, what is the validity period? 1 year?



I've read these instructions on the local panel clinic. I'm confused with the statement that says that *applicants must have lodged visa application before coming*. How to lodge if Form 26 has to signed by the clinic? 



> Kindly download the relevant forms to fill from here and view further details and instructions. (Please print page 4, 5 & 6) (Form 26)
> 
> Kindly bring along the following on the day of your visit:
> 
> ...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

denominator said:


> If I go for a medical checkup before getting invited, what is the validity period? 1 year?
> 
> 
> 
> I've read these instructions on the local panel clinic. I'm confused with the statement that says that *applicants must have lodged visa application before coming*. How to lodge if Form 26 has to signed by the clinic?


Medical tests are valid for 1 year irrespective of when they are done

I have not come across any clinic refusing to do the test as long as you have a valid hap id and personal identification 
They are also not bothered if you have submitted the application or not
Just complete the form 26 and take the printout with you for faster processing at the clinic 
Which country are you getting the tests done ?

Cheers


----------



## denominator (Sep 19, 2019)

Thanks a lot for your help.

I've managed to generate HAP IDs already.


I have gone through around 30 pages of this thread. I have some questions

1) The earliest date of the PCCs/medical test determines the initial entry date. I've read that I have to enter Oz before that date. I still have not been invited until now. I have 80 points. But I am optimistic about the November round. My aim is to get achieve a direct grant. Is it still a good idea to undergo medical examination now considering the fact that the processing time for 189 could go up to 11~22 months? Will I be asked to undergo medical tests and get PCCs again if the grant process takes ages? 

2) I have to pay around AUD 8100. Is it possible to break up the payment into multiple transactions as my card has a daily limit? I may need 3 transactions.

3) I have lived out of my home country for more than 10 years. Do I still need to get PCC from my home country? If not, how to prove to DHA that I've been living abroad?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

denominator said:


> Thanks a lot for your help.
> 
> I've managed to generate HAP IDs already.
> 
> ...


1. Most applicants are getting 1 year IED irrespective of when their Medicals and pcc were expiring
If the medicals or pcc expire midway, you can be asked to undergo the same again
It’s absolutely at the discretion of the CO and cannot be predicted 
2. NO.
It has to be a single shot payment 
3. Home country pcc is must irrespective of when you lived there last

Cheers


----------



## maniaccet2002 (Jun 7, 2018)

Hi All,
I received my NSW 190 invite on 27th Sep and i have the following queries on the document submission.
Appreciate if someone can guide me on this

1. For work experience, i'm planning to submit payslips, Form16 and bank statements. will this be sufficient or any additional documents to be submitted

2. I have total 16 years of experience out of which ACS has deducted 6 years and i'm claiming points for 10 years. Since we have a limit of 60 documents per applicant, i'm thinking of merging all my tax certificates in to one single PDF and one PDF for each year for my payslips. Are we allowed to merge multiple documents and submit as one single PDF?

3. I'm planning to submit one payslip for each quarter(4 per year) for my entire 16 years of experience. Will this be sufficient

4. For Bank statement, can i generate the statement from my internet login with the salary credit transactions alone and submit the PDF. will this is accepted by the CO or we need to go to the branch and get the bank statement.

5. Both me and my wife do not have a birth certificate. can i submit my higher secondary school marksheet(it has my DOB) as a proof for date of birth?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

maniaccet2002 said:


> Hi All,
> I received my NSW 190 invite on 27th Sep and i have the following queries on the document submission.
> Appreciate if someone can guide me on this
> 
> ...


1. Additionally all the documents you provided during your assessment.
2. Yes, can merge.
3. Apparently, no. See *this*.
4. Download the statements, get them stamped from the bank branch and upload these scans.
5. Yes you can use SSC marksheet.


----------



## Rickle (Dec 12, 2018)

Hello all, 
I have a question regarding visa 189 fee payment. Do we have to pay the visa fee in full at the time of visa lodgement? I can only find info from immi website that 189 New zealand stream can pay the visa fee in 2 installments, 20% when lodging application and then 80% just before the visa can be granted. However, there is no information about payment plan for the 189 general stream. Anyone has the experience please help me to clarify this.
Many thanks!!!


----------



## His Royal Highness (Oct 9, 2019)

Rickle said:


> Hello all,
> I have a question regarding visa 189 fee payment. Do we have to pay the visa fee in full at the time of visa lodgement? I can only find info from immi website that 189 New zealand stream can pay the visa fee in 2 installments, 20% when lodging application and then 80% just before the visa can be granted. However, there is no information about payment plan for the 189 general stream. Anyone has the experience please help me to clarify this.
> Many thanks!!!


For general 189, it is full payment upon lodging your Application


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Rickle said:


> Hello all,
> I have a question regarding visa 189 fee payment. Do we have to pay the visa fee in full at the time of visa lodgement? I can only find info from immi website that 189 New zealand stream can pay the visa fee in 2 installments, 20% when lodging application and then 80% just before the visa can be granted. However, there is no information about payment plan for the 189 general stream. Anyone has the experience please help me to clarify this.
> Many thanks!!!


The entire fees are paid when applying and that too in 1 shot
You can’t split the payment 

Cheers


----------



## *** (Oct 10, 2019)

sultan_azam said:


> *Primary Applicant*
> 
> 1. Passport - first and last page color scan
> pearson account
> ...


First page and last page? 

Does it only apply to Indian passports? My passport only has a bio-data page while the rest of the pages are for stamping. The last page is not significant. 

Can anyone confirm this?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

*** said:


> First page and last page?
> 
> Does it only apply to Indian passports? My passport only has a bio-data page while the rest of the pages are for stamping. The last page is not significant.
> 
> Can anyone confirm this?


What is the big deal in giving both the pages
Just give it and be done with it
Heavens will not fall if you give a page that may not have been required 

Cheers


----------



## *** (Oct 10, 2019)

NB said:


> What is the big deal in giving both the pages
> Just give it and be done with it
> Heavens will not fall if you give a page that may not have been required
> 
> Cheers


Just not sure what 'first page' and 'last page' refer to.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

*** said:


> Just not sure what 'first page' and 'last page' refer to.


The page with the photo
The page where they give details of who signed the passport
The page with the address
Give these 3 pages

Cheers


----------



## gauravshrivastava4 (Oct 2, 2017)

I have lodged VISA through agents.

I am claiming partner points but my agent has not submitted partner employment proofs.

He submitted only ACS details.

He is saying that the system has changed and there is no space to upload spouse employment documents. It is only asking for ACS Result.

I am not sure whether he is right or not.

Does anyone know about this?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

gauravshrivastava4 said:


> I have lodged VISA through agents.
> 
> I am claiming partner points but my agent has not submitted partner employment proofs.
> 
> ...


Import the application yourself and show him where the partner documents are to be uploaded.


----------



## OP2 (May 9, 2019)

KeeDa said:


> gauravshrivastava4 said:
> 
> 
> > I have lodged VISA through agents.
> ...


Haha.. what is the use of having an Agent then


----------



## balim (May 27, 2018)

Hi All,

I've been living abroad for 14 years and visited home country max for 3 weeks several times throughout the time. Do I still need to provide PCC for home country even if I didn't live there in the last 10 years? The problem is that I have to travel back to get it and wait for a about a month to get it.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

balim said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I've been living abroad for 14 years and visited home country max for 3 weeks several times throughout the time. Do I still need to provide PCC for home country even if I didn't live there in the last 10 years? The problem is that I have to travel back to get it and wait for a about a month to get it.


Home country PCC will have to be given in all likelihood 
I would be really surprised if you don’t have to give the same 

Cheers


----------



## Mohammed786 (Apr 11, 2013)

balim said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I've been living abroad for 14 years and visited home country max for 3 weeks several times throughout the time. Do I still need to provide PCC for home country even if I didn't live there in the last 10 years? The problem is that I have to travel back to get it and wait for a about a month to get it.


I was not asked to provide my home country PCC based on the similar scenario as yours, but one of the expat forum member was asked to provide the PCC. However, i had inquired with 3 MARA agents with regards to the home country pcc for me and all responded that its not required.


----------



## invader992 (Oct 23, 2018)

Hey guys , I just launched the application and am at the stage of attaching all the documents for my 189 application, i cannot see form 1221 or form 80 also not even the medical requirements. 
I can only see the list of the standard relevant document required .

Would like to get an advise on it.


----------



## anujtaya (Sep 17, 2019)

invader992 said:


> Hey guys , I just launched the application and am at the stage of attaching all the documents for my 189 application, i cannot see form 1221 or form 80 also not even the medical requirements.
> I can only see the list of the standard relevant document required .
> 
> Would like to get an advise on it.



Upload the uncategorized document in "Other" Category. DHA suggests that you should wait for CO contact for medical exams.


----------



## invader992 (Oct 23, 2018)

Would like to know if we need submit all notarised/ certified copies of all the documents ? or just colour scanned documents are enough?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

invader992 said:


> Would like to know if we need submit all notarised/ certified copies of all the documents ? or just colour scanned documents are enough?


DHA doesn’t need any documents to be notarised as long as they are scanned in colour

Cheers


----------



## invader992 (Oct 23, 2018)

Thankyou NB for the quick reply  

Got another query as well :

Do we need to submit form 80 or is form 80 part of character history , although they haven't asked in the application.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

invader992 said:


> Thankyou NB for the quick reply
> 
> Got another query as well :
> 
> Do we need to submit form 80 or is form 80 part of character history , although they haven't asked in the application.


Most applicants voluntarily upload form 80 and form 1221 as the CO invariably ask for them 
You can take your own decision 

Cheers


----------



## invader992 (Oct 23, 2018)

NB said:


> Most applicants voluntarily upload form 80 and form 1221 as the CO invariably ask for them
> You can take your own decision
> 
> Cheers


Thankyou


----------



## R.Max (Jan 14, 2020)

Hey Guys, 
I have recently got my 190 invitation - I have applied with my de-facto partner in my application. 

Currently, what documents would be required for us to prove we are in a de-facto relation. 

Note- we are currenlty living in Melb-Syd, since I got my job here and she is studying in melb. We had registered our relationship in Melb in Dec 2019. 

we have known each other since college days 2015 and we have been in a relationship from past 2.5years. we have lots of evidences to prove that- but we have never stayed together nor have a joint back account. 

Can somoene help me with the above doubt please.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

R.Max said:


> Hey Guys,
> I have recently got my 190 invitation - I have applied with my de-facto partner in my application.
> 
> Currently, what documents would be required for us to prove we are in a de-facto relation.
> ...


Long distance de facto relationship is extremely difficult to prove 

Look for posts from prettyisotonic on the forum
He has given an extensive list for the documents and evidence 

Cheers


----------



## Ruodnam (Oct 23, 2019)

Gentlemen, I have a question regarding the work experience documents, do I have to include pay slips for every company I have worked for, or the submitted documents which are accepted by Engineers Australia are enough ?

second, I do not have a birth certificate at the moment, but the date of birth and place of birth mentioned on my passport, would the DHA accept that instead? 

Thanks.


----------



## alegor (Aug 17, 2018)

Ruodnam said:


> Gentlemen, I have a question regarding the work experience documents, do I have to include pay slips for every company I have worked for, or the submitted documents which are accepted by Engineers Australia are enough ?
> 
> second, I do not have a birth certificate at the moment, but the date of birth and place of birth mentioned on my passport, would the DHA accept that instead?
> 
> Thanks.


IMO, it is better to upload the payslips for the companies you worked for. I personally feel it makes the application stronger as I have seen in past CO’s asking for more evidence regarding the work experience.

Regarding birth certificate, you can submit the application with the documents you have. Once you have obtained your birth certificate you can attach the same in your application.


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

Ruodnam said:


> Gentlemen, I have a question regarding the work experience documents, do I have to include pay slips for every company I have worked for, or the submitted documents which are accepted by Engineers Australia are enough ?


If you donot have payslips, include as much evidence as possible, like tax statements, superanuation statements, bank statements which clearly show salary payments etc. 



Ruodnam said:


> second, I do not have a birth certificate at the moment, but the date of birth and place of birth mentioned on my passport, would the DHA accept that instead?


Yes, Passport is enough for your PR application to prove your D.O.B and Place of Birth.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ruodnam said:


> Gentlemen, I have a question regarding the work experience documents, do I have to include pay slips for every company I have worked for, or the submitted documents which are accepted by Engineers Australia are enough ?
> 
> second, I do not have a birth certificate at the moment, but the date of birth and place of birth mentioned on my passport, would the DHA accept that instead?
> 
> Thanks.


Payslip is the foundation on which the entire experience evidence pyramid is built
Many CO insist on every payslip
Try to get them as far as possible 

Cheers


----------



## invader992 (Oct 23, 2018)

After successfully submitting all the documents and doing the Medical test, how long does it take these days to get the grant? Is there a delay due to Covid? On the account it says 9 to 19 months. 
Would like to know if any one recently got a grant.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

invader992 said:


> After successfully submitting all the documents and doing the Medical test, how long does it take these days to get the grant? Is there a delay due to Covid? On the account it says 9 to 19 months.
> Would like to know if any one recently got a grant.


Some applicants get the grants in weeks while some wait for years
You can’t generalise
Each case is unique and decided on its own merits
Cheers


----------

